#ubuntu-br 2011-01-24
<nubbao> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<Ricardo__> peregrinator_six, contagem regressiva para o squeeze!!! 14 dias.. ja saiu rc2
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<ubuntu2011> ola
<ubuntu2011> boa noite
<ubuntu2011> estou com um problema ma atualização do ubuntu
<ubuntu2011> com o seguinte erro: E: dpkg foi interrompido. Você deve executar o comando 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' para corrigir o problema.
<ubuntu2011> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Giverny> ubuntu2011: su -c 'dkpg --configure -a'
<Giverny> senha de root
<Giverny> quando ele pedir a senha
<ubuntu2011> ok
<ubuntu2011> vou fazer isso agora
<ubuntu2011> obrigado
<ubuntu2011> ola
<Giverny> =]
<ubuntu2011> ocorreu um erro
<ubuntu2011> Processando gatilhos para initramfs-tools ...
<ubuntu2011> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic
<ubuntu2011> cpio: ~: Não é possível stat: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<ubuntu2011> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic
<ubuntu2011> dpkg: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<ubuntu2011> tem como corrigir esse erro?
<Giverny> reinicia
<Giverny> o ubuntu
<ubuntu2011> blz
<ubuntu2011> vou reiniciar
<Giverny> e faz update
<ubuntu2011> ok
<ubuntu2011> valeu
<Guest49157> estou com problemas para atualizar meu ubuntu
<Guest49157> do 10.04
<Guest49157> pro 10.10
<Guest49157> aparece essa mensagem
<Guest49157> deixa eu ver a mensagem novamente
<Guest49157> E:Erro, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve gerou falhas, isso pode ser causado por pacotes mantidos (hold). atualização
<Giverny> cara melhor solução
<Giverny> é formatar
<Giverny> e fazer uma instalação limpa
<Giverny> upgrade as vezes dá pepino
<Guest49157> sim, só que meu pc tem ps drivers da nvidia
<Guest49157> quando eu baixo uma imagem
<Guest49157> e coloco no cd
<Giverny> por causa de configurações de alguns programas, compatibilidade etc
<Guest49157> fica desconfigurado o gráfico
<Guest49157> dae tenho que instalar a 9.04
<Guest49157> e ir atualizando
<Giverny> driver da nvidea
<Giverny> tem facinho pra ubuntu
<Giverny> melhor tu fazer uma instalação limpa
<ineedhelp_> Giverny,  eu consigo instalar o driver
<ineedhelp_> mas a versão 10 > não tem como instalar sem instalar os drivers da nvidia
<Giverny> ineedhelp_ sim e qual o problema?
<Giverny> vocÊ formata instala os drivers
<Giverny> e tá novo
<ineedhelp_> sim, mas como eu vou instalar os drivers
<ineedhelp_> sem conseguir ver nada no monitor?
<Giverny> só não ligar o xorg
<ineedhelp_> sim, mas como faço isso no cd de instalação?
<Giverny> ineedhelp_
<Giverny> http://yopensource.com/pt/news/ubuntu-latest-news/1795-howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<Giverny> ineedhelp_
<Giverny> o driver já existe no repositorio do ubuntu
<ineedhelp_> Giverny,  mas o cd já vem com problema!!
<Giverny> ineedhelp_ baixa outro cd
<Giverny> queima esse ae
<ineedhelp_> Giverny,  só se tiver uma nova imagem
<ineedhelp_> porque eu já baixei 4 vezes
<ineedhelp_> e queimei 4 cds
<ineedhelp_> Giverny,
<ineedhelp_> deixa eu começar denovo
<ineedhelp_> Giverny,  quando os drivers de video nao estão bem configurados, a imagem fica toda louca, não é?
<Giverny> ineedhelp_ man não é assim
<Giverny> ineedhelp_ olha só
<Giverny> ineedhelp_ você fez um live cd
<Giverny> né?
<Giverny> ineedhelp_ já no live cd ele roda com gráfico ativo que é o xorg
<Giverny> ineedhelp_ mesmo sem instalar nada ai
<Giverny> no seu pc
<ineedhelp_> Giverny,  nem quando eu rodo live o gráfico funciona
<ineedhelp_> nenhum momento na primeira imagem gráfica já da erro
<Giverny> ineedhelp_ windows tá funcionando na sua placa?
<ineedhelp_> sim
<Giverny> que versão do ubuntu é?
<ineedhelp_> só não tenho a 10.04 no cd
<ineedhelp_> tenho a 9.04 ou a 10.10
<Giverny> ele abre o terminal
<Giverny> pelo menos?
<ineedhelp_> ele funciona
<ineedhelp_> mas não tem como eu ver direito o gráfico
<ineedhelp_> pq está desconfigurado
<ineedhelp_> por exemplo, quando eu instalo o 9.04
<ineedhelp_> o gráfico fica correto
<Giverny> cara isso porque você não configurou o xorg
<ineedhelp_> só tenho problema com as versões maiores que 10>
<Giverny> do 10.10
<Giverny> ineedhelp_ cara procura na net teu problema
<ineedhelp_> Giverny,  mas como vou configurar o xorg, se o problema estáno cd de instalação?
<Giverny> alguém deve ter tido algo parecido
<ineedhelp_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ki-h0GOrcE
<ineedhelp_> assiste isso
<ineedhelp_> é o video que eu fiz da instalação
<ineedhelp_> entendeu, ocorre no cd de instalação...
<Giverny> tá problemático
<Giverny> ineedhelp_ melhor ce ficar no 9.04
<Giverny> até sair uma nova versão
<Giverny> que não deve demorar sai 2 por ano
<RMonteiraum> Monarquista
<Monarquista> RMonteiraum, boa noite.
<RMonteiraum> booooa
<Monarquista> aliás, bom dia.
<Monarquista> diga ai...?!
<RMonteiraum> bommmmmm
<RMonteiraum> tranquilidade
<RMonteiraum> fui no cine assitir O TURISTA
<RMonteiraum> bosta
<RMonteiraum> :D
<RMonteiraum> se não fosse pela comanhia,...
<RMonteiraum> companhia*
<Monarquista> RMonteiraum, o que eu quero ver e se possivel em 3D é o Transformers 3! :)
<RMonteiraum> pois eh
<RMonteiraum> parece q vai ser iraaado
<RMonteiraum> o trailler eh instigante
<RMonteiraum> Monarquista to querendo invenntar moda... :P to qurendo colocar mais memória e mais flash num WRT54G q eu tenho aqui enconstado
<RMonteiraum> :P
<gbs> se colocar 8mb de flash
<gbs> o ddwrt vai ficar filé
<gbs> dai vc poe um suporte a porta usb
<gbs> um hd externo
<gbs> e upa um squid :O
<RMonteiraum> gbs aintencao eh essa
<RMonteiraum> mas tem um roteador da TPLINK o wr1043dn
<RMonteiraum> q ja tem a porta usb e tudo
<RMonteiraum> e ainda tem mó espação na falsh dele
<RMonteiraum> se não rolar no linksys, vai ser nesse
<RMonteiraum> ou entaum... tentar editar as confs do wrt, pra montar uma unidade de rede... acho q vai ser mais facil neh?
<gbs> :)
<gbs> eu uso um 610n
<gbs> da forma como falei
<RMonteiraum> com squid?
<gbs> s
<RMonteiraum> bacana... se colocar um pen da pra fazer ate cache... aí fica 10... da até pra vender no ML
<RMonteiraum> lol
<gbs> lol^2
<RMonteiraum> eu tenho essa vontade...ha anos. de pegar um router e colocar ele como proxy, cache e firewall...
<RMonteiraum> acho muito mais confiável do q um pc
<gbs> dá no mesmo
<gbs> só gasta menos energia
<RMonteiraum> penso q seja mais seguro, naum/
<gbs> porque seria?
<RMonteiraum> gbs geralmente, as pesssoas tentam brickar um pc, sabbendo os conceitos e fraquezas... no caso de um roteadorzinho, acho q fica mais dificil, será q naum?
<RMonteiraum> a arquitetura eh diferente
<RMonteiraum> sei lá
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> q gasta menos energia, é fato, grande diferencial pra você colocar num nobreakezinho pé de cachorro em uma torre... filet
<RMonteiraum> [gbs] não só a energia neh, espaço, calor, ruido... putz... sao muitas vantagens
<gbs> :=)
<gbs> aqui em casa são 4 pessoas
<gbs> daí aguenta tranquilo
<gbs> nao sei se aguentaria umas 50
<gbs> :P
<RMonteiraum> tenho um dir600 q segura 20 pessoas
<RMonteiraum> guenta legakl
<RMonteiraum> com dd-wrt
<RMonteiraum> gbs como q monta unidade de rede?
<RMonteiraum> IUAHiuAhiuaHAIUhaIUhau
<RMonteiraum> vou tentar montar agora num roteador
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<gbs> o que vc entende como unidade de rede?
<gbs> aqui eh ddwrt também
<RMonteiraum> tipow
<RMonteiraum> qdo quero montar um cd no ubuntu via terminal
<RMonteiraum> ./mount /dev/cdrom /home/dados
<RMonteiraum> eu quero montar uma unidade de rede no roteador
<RMonteiraum> acho q dá
<RMonteiraum> :P
<RMonteiraum> se der, vai ter squid, bacula, maquina virtual
<RMonteiraum> IUAHIAUhIUHAiuAHiuAHiuaHIAH
<RMonteiraum> gbs
<Yutaka> bom dia pessoal
<RMonteiraum> Yutaka bom dia
<RMonteiraum> gbs http://www.zero13wireless.net/foro/showthread.php?1804-Como-Aumentar-la-Memoria-de-un-Linksys-WRT54GL
<RMonteiraum> IUAHiuHaiuHAiuAhuiAH
<nullck> RMonteiraum, esse router eh da hora vc transforma ele em um megazord se quiser
<RMonteiraum> TO VENDO
<RMonteiraum> iuahIuhAIUhAIUhaIha
<nullck> ja viu o firmware linux para ele  ?
<RMonteiraum> DD-WRT?
<RMonteiraum> USO EM UM BILHAO DE CLIENTES
<RMonteiraum> RSRS
<RMonteiraum> desculpe o CAPS
<nullck> rsss
<nullck> demorou
<RMonteiraum> to quqrendo é colocar mais flash nele
<RMonteiraum> mas\
<nullck> eu usava eles tb para fazer vpn nos clientes
<RMonteiraum> pensando melhor
<RMonteiraum> to vendo se ha a possibilidade de montar uma unidade de rede nele
<RMonteiraum> aí, não precisa fazer gambiarra
<RMonteiraum> resrs
<RMonteiraum> ehhhhhh
<RMonteiraum> eu coloco eles pra vpn também
<nullck> rsssss
<RMonteiraum> mto facil
<RMonteiraum> mais facil q nele acho q não existe
<nullck> vai esquentar o bixinho ai
<nullck> ehh sim
<nullck> mto facil msm
<nullck> eu trampava em provedor de net a radio
<nullck> entao todo cliente tinha link no nosso backbone
<nullck> era moleza fazer tunel
<nullck> soh setar umas rotas mesmo e ja era
<RMonteiraum> so habilitar a vpn, colocar o usuário * senha no campo e colocar a faixa de ip q iria pegar
<RMonteiraum> mto mole
<nullck> sim sim
<RMonteiraum> pra tunel ele eh mto filet também
<nullck> =)
<RMonteiraum> num dir600 q usa o dd eu coloquei 5 tuneis
<RMonteiraum> da hora
<RMonteiraum> como q monta unidade de rede...???
<RMonteiraum> tipow
<nullck> louco louco
<nullck> mano tem varios tipos rs
<nullck> nfs
<nullck> smb
<RMonteiraum> mount /dev/cdrom /home/cdrom?
<nullck> vc manda ai
<nullck> rssss
<RMonteiraum> não
<nullck> cara se for compatilhamento smb
<RMonteiraum> quero mandar o dd montar uma unidade como se fosse local
<nullck> mount -t cifs
<RMonteiraum> saca?
<RMonteiraum> o compartilhamento do servidor q quero montar é /home/dados/ddwrt
<nullck> hum
<nullck> ok
<RMonteiraum> como q faço?
<nullck> vc quer montar na sua maquina  ?
<RMonteiraum> não
<RMonteiraum> no roteador
<RMonteiraum> IAuiAHiuAHiHaiuHA
<nullck> qual meio o servidor ta te entregando o compatilhamento  ?
<nullck> por qual meio ta vindo a share  ?
<nullck> nfs
<nullck> smb
<gbs> compartilha
<nullck> ????
<gbs> via smb mesmo
<gbs> o ddwrt tem opcao pra isso
<gbs> daí monta na tua maquina
<RMonteiraum> samba
<gbs> normalmente
<nullck> entao se for samba
<RMonteiraum> dahora neh?
<RMonteiraum> ta aí
<RMonteiraum> vou fazer um squid no danado
<RMonteiraum> :P
<nullck> mount -t smbfs //ipserver/share  /mnt/samba
<RMonteiraum> com uma unidade de rede do lado, ligado num nobreak apc de 325VA
<RMonteiraum> hummm
<RMonteiraum> vou testar
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> perae
<RMonteiraum> :P
<nullck> caso nao seja aberto faz ai um -o username=user,password=pass
<Yutaka> Ayrton: vc esta ai? estou vendo os logs aki e alguns estao falando de 1 canal, vc esta ai?
<RMonteiraum> não to conseguindo criar a pasta
<RMonteiraum> :(
<nullck> mas montou  ?
<RMonteiraum> na raiz não vai
<RMonteiraum> na etc não vai, na usr não vai
<RMonteiraum> acho q ta bloqueado
<RMonteiraum> :(
<RMonteiraum> nullck não é com o mkdir?
<nullck> ta montada a share  ??
<RMonteiraum> não criei nem a pasta
<nullck> http://download.centreon.com/index.php?id=144
<nullck> mas quero saber se vc montou ao menos
<RMonteiraum> não montou não
<nullck> smbclient -L ip do router
<nullck> oq sai ?
<RMonteiraum> -sh: smbclient: not found
<nullck> vc nao tem o smbclient ai
<nullck> tem que instalar
<RMonteiraum> nem dá... :(
<RMonteiraum> sem espaço
<RMonteiraum> vou tentar colocar a flash na gambiarra mesmo
<RMonteiraum> gostei da gambiarra
<RMonteiraum> acho q vou fazer isso mesmo
<RMonteiraum> tenho um sd card aqui de 256
<RMonteiraum> o linksyszinho vai virar um megazord
<RMonteiraum> :P
<Monarquista> RMonteiraum, pvt
<Yutaka> bem pessoal, vou sair jaja vamos pegar um trem ate verona, volto so amanha dia 25 :P ou 26 fuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<gbs> trem?
<gbs> wut?
<gbs> :p
<RMonteiraum> eh mta gambiarra
<RMonteiraum> http://wiki.openwrt.org/oldwiki/OpenWrtDocs/Customizing/Hardware/MMC
<RMonteiraum> pena q só serve pro wrt antigos
<RMonteiraum> :(
<ubuntu2011> ola
<ubuntu2011> estou com problema no dpkg travado
<ubuntu2011> tentei a solução do forum debian
<Platao> e qual o erro
<ubuntu2011> na hora de atualizar ele pede para digitar o comando: E: dpkg foi interrompido. Você deve executar o comando 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' para corrigir o problema.
<ubuntu2011> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ubuntu2011> depois de digitado da erro
<ubuntu2011> vou postar o resultado
<ubuntu2011> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu2011> Configurando initramfs-tools (0.92bubuntu53) ...
<ubuntu2011> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<ubuntu2011> Configurando linux-image-2.6.31-22-generic (2.6.31-22.71) ...
<ubuntu2011> Running depmod.
<ubuntu2011> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic
<ubuntu2011> cpio: ~: Não é possível stat: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<ubuntu2011> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic
<ubuntu2011> Failed to create initrd image.
<ubuntu2011> dpkg: erro processando linux-image-2.6.31-22-generic (--configure):
<ubuntu2011>  sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<ubuntu2011> Processando gatilhos para initramfs-tools ...
<ubuntu2011> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic
<ubuntu2011> cpio: ~: Não é possível stat: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<ubuntu2011> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic
<ubuntu2011> dpkg: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<ubuntu2011> tentei por esse link resolver o problema
<ubuntu2011> http://www.forumdebian.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10187
<ubuntu2011> mas como pede para remover o pacote com problema eu fiquei em duvida
<ubuntu2011> por ser  esse linux-image-2.6.31-22-generic
<ubuntu2011> tem como resolver esse problema?
<Platao> ola mas qual o kernel que vc esta usando?
<Platao> tente no terminal uname -a
<Platao> e cole aqui
<Platao> vc esta usanod o Lucid? ou mais antigo?
<Platao> ubuntu2011
<ubuntu2011> 2.6.31-22-generic #71-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 6 22:47:22 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Platao> quall ubuntu vc esta usando?
<ubuntu2011> 9.10
<ubuntu2011> karmic
<Platao> sim
<Platao> vc consegue dar boot normal ne?
<ubuntu2011> consigo
<Platao> so apareceu essa atualização
<Platao> e deu erro
<ubuntu2011> so isso pq apaguei os antigos
<Platao> apagou o que?
<ubuntu2011> nao deu erro
<ubuntu2011> os kernels antigos
<ubuntu2011> usando o Ailurus
<Platao> sim
<Platao> bom entao tente alguns comandos sudo apt-get install -f
<ubuntu2011> ja tentei
<Platao> sudo apt-get clean
<ubuntu2011> E: dpkg foi interrompido. Você deve executar o comando 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' para corrigir o problema.
<ubuntu2011> ja foi
<ubuntu2011> clean
<Platao> com o configure -a o que ocorre?
<Platao> quando vc da o comando sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Platao> http://www.forumdebian.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10187
<ubuntu2011> eu posso usar esse comando sudo aptitude purge nome-do-pacote no linux-image-2.6.31-22-generic ?
<Platao> vai tbm da uma olhada em var cache apt archives e olha la o que tem la dentro
<Platao> pode sim nao vai acontecer nada, porque o gerenciador nao deixa vc remover o kernel que vc esta usando, se fosse por exemplo no slakware que nao tem controle de dependencias ele deixaria mas nao no ubuntu e debian
<ubuntu2011> nao tem nada so um doc escrito lock
<ubuntu2011> e uma pasta partial
<Platao> entao esta limpo ja
<ubuntu2011> isso
<Platao> dentro da pasta partial o que tem
<ubuntu2011> nada
<Platao> ta certo entao
<Platao> para instalar um kernel novo vc precisa dos headers
<Platao> image
<Platao> entao vai no synaptic e procura essa atualização que ele esta referindo
<ubuntu2011> ele da erro quando abre o synaptic
<ubuntu2011> pede para executar o configure -a
<Platao> quando vc da o purge o que ele fala?
<ubuntu2011> vou tentar
<ubuntu2011> sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.31-22-generic
<ubuntu2011> E: dpkg foi interrompido. Você deve executar o comando 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' para corrigir o problema.
<Platao> sudo apt-get update -f
<Platao> sudo dpkg-reconfigure initramfs-tools
<Platao> sudo apt-get install initramfs-tools --reinstall
<ubuntu2011> vou postar os resultados
<Platao> se tudo mais falhar entre no recover mode na inicialização e tente fixar por la
<ubuntu2011> todos falharam
<ubuntu2011> vou tentar
<Platao> ok
<ubuntu2011> obrigado
<Platao> iai
<Platao> ubuntu2011
<ubuntu2011> os mesmos erros
<Platao> se tentou la fixar os pacotes
<ubuntu2011> tentei
<ubuntu2011> mas volta o mesmo erro
<ubuntu2011> pede para executar o configure -a
<ubuntu2011> e cai no mesmo erro novamente
<ubuntu2011> teria mais alguma sugestao?
<ubuntu2011> vou tentar achar a solução amanha
<ubuntu2011> valeu pelo apoio
<marcelo_> eu preciso de ajuda para fazer o upgrade do meu ubuntu 10.04
<marcelo_> ]pro 10.10
<Balduino> pessoal alguém sabe como faço para acessar o meu hd externo (tipo copiar arquivos para ele) que está conectado a um computador através de outro computador via rede wirelles
<barna_> Balduino, esplica melhor! num entendi!
<marcelo_> vomo removo uma pasta
<barna_> marcelo_, q problema vc ta tendo pra atualizar?
<marcelo_> quando aparece que vai calcular as mudançdas da erro
<marcelo_> aparece
<marcelo_> que tem algumas dependencias erradas
<marcelo_> por pacotes mantidos
<marcelo_> barna_ vou tentar mudar os drivers da nvidia
<barna_> em q pacotes ta dando erro?
<marcelo_> quer ver o log]
<marcelo_> barna_ paste.ubuntu.com/557522
<victor1903> ola tem alguem ae???
<barna_> eu!
<barna_> marcelo_, vc tem algum pacote travado p/ não atualizar?
<marcelo_> barna_ eu n"ao ativei nada, tem como eu ver isso?
<barna_> hummm! deve de ter mas eu num tenho nem ideia de como!
<marcelo_> barna_ eu tenho um cd do ubuntu]
<marcelo_> dentro do drive
<marcelo_> mas ele nao abre
<barna_> marcelo_, como assim?
<marcelo_> sei lah
<marcelo_> eu consigo dar boot por ele, mas ele nao abre no synaptic
<barna_> hummmm!
<barna_> lembro q 1 vez fui fazer isso! e tive q colocar o cd com um rep eu acho!
<barna_> num lembro direito!
<barna_> kra pq vc num instala o sistema limpo? da muito menos dor d cabeça!
<marcelo_> barna_ pq o cd nao vem configurado para o meu grãfico
<marcelo_> fica desconfigurado o cd de instalação
<barna_> é muito dificil de configurar depois?
<marcelo_> tipo, como fica tudo confuso a tela de instalação, eu não consigo achar as opções
<marcelo_> fiz um video de como fica quando eu dou boot pelo cd de instalação, com a versão 10.10
<marcelo_> quer ver?
<marcelo_> 1:3-0
<barna_> manda ai!
<barna_> ja tentou a versão alternate?
<marcelo_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ki-h0GOrcE
<marcelo_> alternate?
<barna_> sim, uma versão alternativa da instalação em modo texto! p/ quem tem problemas com a placa de video!
<marcelo_> vou ter que usar isso
<marcelo_> po, falam muito mal do windows, mas aquela porcaria nunca me deu problema, igual esse ubuntu
<barna_> o problema num é o ubuntu e sim a Nvidia q num faz driver q presta pra linux!
<marcelo_> mas, po, como o live do cd nao funciona na placa nvidia
<barna_> tenta instalar o ubuntu num comp com placa de video intel p/ vc ver! é uma MARAVILHA!
<marcelo_> se na versão 9.04 funcionava
<marcelo_> mas é no versão 10.> que não funciona
<marcelo_> no karmic funcionava
<barna_> vc tem uma boa banda de internet?
<marcelo_> sim
<barna_> pera q vou achar o link do 10.10 alternate!
<barna_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<barna_> minha internet ta dando pau!
<marcelo_> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.com%2Fdesktop%2Fget-ubuntu%2Falternative-download&ei=YR89TZW-AcH88AaWlNjkCg&usg=AFQjCNF_jjC-JihhNRVfOjjj4STEyGst7Q barna_
<marcelo_> barna_ esse link?
<barna_> 1seg! minha conexão ficou super lenta derepente!
<barna_> isso mesmo!
<victor1903> ola barna_
<barna_> victor1903, olá!
<victor1903> barna_ vc pode ajudar?
<barna_> victor1903, fala seu problama! se eu souber! posso te ajudar!
<victor1903> barna_ instalei ubuntu 10.10 no outro pc aki d ksa em dual-boot, instalei o burg nele, um gerenciador de boot parecido com o grub, soh que quando reinicei a maquina aparece somente a linha de comando do grub, ou seja, nao aparece as opcoes pra escolher SO's
<marcelo_> victor1903 eu reinstalaria o grub
<barna_> eu tb!
<victor1903> marcelo_ to no live cd agora
<victor1903> como proceder se eu nem consigo entrar?
<marcelo_> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Grub-animado-no-Ubuntu-BURG-nele/
<marcelo_> le isso
<marcelo_> e navega nas pastas do seu pc
<victor1903> hum...
<victor1903> como reinstalo o grub?
<marcelo_> acha o arquivo de configuração e arruma o que estiver errado
<victor1903> eu nem consigo dar boot em nenhum sistema
<marcelo_> victor1903 faz isso pelo live
<marcelo_> quer reinstalar o grun
<marcelo_> b
<marcelo_> ou tentar o burg
<barna_> victor1903, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=14614.0
<victor1903> marcelo_ primeiro reinstalar o grub
<marcelo_> victor1903 alt+f2
<victor1903> marcelo_ sim
<marcelo_> victor1903 sudo update-grub
<marcelo_> tenta isso
<marcelo_> victor1903 e depois grub-install /dev/sda
<marcelo_> se o seu hd for sata
<marcelo_> oiu
<marcelo_> victor1903 e depois grub-install /dev/hda
<marcelo_> victor1903 http://raulpereira.wordpress.com/2006/05/12/tutorial-re-instalando-o-grub/
<victor1903> barna_ marcelo_ to fazendo a dica do site ubuntu forum, vou reiniciar o pc pra ver se funfou
<victor1903> um minuto
<barna_> ok
<victor1903> barna_ marcelo_ funciounou perfeitamente, obrigado desde jah!
<victor1903> e boa noite a vcs
<barna_> massa!
<barna_> T+
<barna_> marcelo_, ta baixando o alternate?
<marcelo_> falta 4 minutos mas eu vou durmir]amanha tenho que acordaf as 8
<novato_br> ae galera, resolvi o problema do compartilhamento de pastas do linux com o windows graças a vcs
<novato_br> agora preciso de ajuda numa outra parada
<novato_br> dois computadores ligados em rede: PC1(rodando linux), PC2(rodando windows)
<novato_br> no PC2 foi compartilhada a impressora
<novato_br> mas do PC1 não consigo imprimir usando a impressora compartilhada
<novato_br> naum há mensagens de erros
<novato_br> o PC1, manda o arquivo, mas o PC2 não está imprimindo nd
<EduardeCalibal> rovato_br, bom, parece erro com o Windows...  Mas pode verificar se tem mensagens de erro nos logs do cups.  Provavelmente.
<novato_br> ok, EduardeCalibal
<novato_br> valew
<EduardeCalibal> Até.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> a impressora compartilhada do lado windows, naum eh enxergada pelo cups nem a paulada
<novato_br> que saco
<novato_br> eu tenho que mexer no smb ?
<omelete> novato_br,  acabei de instalar minha impressora aqui
<novato_br> omelete, mas estah em rede?
<novato_br> o que tu fez?
<omelete> na parte de compartilhamento tava falando q precisa do samba
<novato_br> hummm
<novato_br> omelete, tu seguiu algum tutorial?
<novato_br> eu peguei algumas coisas aki mas naum rolou
<omelete> tá aberto a pagina aqui, deixa eu ver
<novato_br> a impressora tah do lado windows e jah estah compartilhada pra impressao
<novato_br> soh que qdo vou pro lado linux, abri o http://localhost:631
<novato_br> mas naum vejo a impressora na rede compartilhada pra poder instalar no cups
<omelete> vc pediu pra add pelo cups?
<novato_br> sim
<novato_br> mas ele dah umas opcoes lah
<novato_br> find printer
<novato_br> eu clico lah
<novato_br> ele naum encontra a impressora na rede
<omelete> faz o seguinte
<omelete> aba home
<omelete> adding printer and classes
<omelete> add printer
<omelete> windows printer via samba
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> vou tentar
<novato_br> omelete, apareceu um parada lah
<novato_br> falando pra eu especificar o caminho
<novato_br> comeca assim smb:
<novato_br> e tem um botao continuew
<novato_br> omelete, o que eu faco?
<omelete> ai eu ñ sei hehe
<omelete> tenta ip/nome.do.pc/impressora
<novato_br> omelete, ele naum acha a impressora, cara
<novato_br> naum dah pra entende
<novato_br> eu instalei a impressora no linux q ele me pede pra instalar
<omelete> e pela opção q tem no ubuntu, já tentou?
<Zonetti> bom dia.. alguém com certificado LPI?
<novato_br> omelete, mas eu tentei foi pelo ubuntu mesmo
<omelete> sim
<omelete> mas por uma opção q tem no gnome
<novato_br> omelete, toh mexendo tudo eh quanta coisa
<novato_br> e ele diz agora uma msg de erro
<novato_br> perae
<novato_br> eu vou conectar no irc pelo outro pc
<novato2> omelete: olha soh a parada que aparece ==> http://images.cjb.net/4fa86.png
<novato2> ele fala que o host tah ocupado
<novato2> que diabo eh isso?
<omelete> nem sei
<omelete> nunca tentei compartilhar win - linux
<novato2> q coisa
<novato2> omelete: o cups vem completo por default no ubuntu?
<novato2> será que terei que refazer a instalacao dele?
<omelete> acho q ñ precisa reinstalar
<novato2> os tutoriais que vi na internet eh tudo ao contrario do que eu quero
<novato2> compartilhar impressora instalada no linux com o windows
<novato2> ae eu quero naum quero
<novato2> eu quero o contrario
<novato2> se naum fosse esse fanatismo
<marcobiscaro2112> novato2: como voce fez para instalar sua impressora no linux?
<novato2> usei o http:// localhost:/631
<novato2> o gerenciador do cups, normal
<novato2> usei o http:// localhost:631/
<novato2> oops
<liberie> Ola Ursinha
<Ursinha> olá liberie
<marcobiscaro2112> novato2: pq voce não usa a interface grafica do cups?
<marcobiscaro2112> em sistema -> administração -> impressao
<novato2> ok
<marcobiscaro2112> quando for adicionar, tem a opção "impressora do windows"
<novato2> cara, usei todas as opcoes possiveis
<novato2> e ele naum localiza a impressora na rede
<marcobiscaro2112> deveria funcionar... usando a opção 'impressora do windows', com a url nesse padrao: smb: //servidor/impressora
<novato_br> cara, incrivel
<novato_br> pois naum dah
<novato_br> a impressora tah compartilhada no lado windows
<novato_br> erro, meu agora
<novato_br> achei o erro
<novato_br> eh pq eu tenho mtas impressora no windows
<novato_br> e tem uma impressora com o nome impressora
<novato_br> eu tinha que mandar pra hpdeskjet
<marcobiscaro2112> então funcionou?
<novato2> o erro era de BIOS, galera
<novato2> valew
<novato2> funcionou
<marcobiscaro2112> kkkkkk
<novato2> era o nome da impressora q tava
<novato2> impressora eh o nome da minha impressora virtual
<novato2> hpdeskjet eh o nome da minha impressora fisica
<novato2> eu toh cheio de impressora virtual
<novato2> no outro pc
<novato2> eh uma impressora pra imprimir arquivos em pdf, imagens, etc
<novato2> valew, galera
<novato2> fuiii
<xGrind> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<marcelo__> preciso instalar os drivers da minha nvidia
<marcelo__> mas não consigo ver nada no modo gráfico
<marcelo__> como eu instalo os drivers da nvidia nesta porra de ubuntu?
<nubbao> boa tarde
<nubbao> Alguém sabe se ainda é  usual usar o protocolo irc transferência de arquivo?
<marcelo__> porra
<marcelo__> de sistema operacional
<marcelo__> do caraleo
<marcelo__> nao reconhece a placa da nvidia
<marcelo__> por isso sempre vai ser usado por 1% da população
<nubbao> é nervosinho... se fosse ao menos ATI eu não falaria nada mas da nvidia está muito bem documentado como que faz para instalar os drivers...
<nubbao> procura pelos drivers no repositório
<nubbao> se nao encontrar procure por um repositorio que os tenha
<nubbao> se nao tiver satisfeito compre um windows e ligue para o suporte tecnico
<marcelo__> nubbao
<Daekdroom> Sistema > Administração > Drivers adicionais
<marcelo__> Daekdroom
<Ursinha> marcelo__, olha o vocabulario, por favor
<marcelo__> acha que simplesmente ir há um menu ir solucionar o meu problema
<Ursinha> marcelo__, se vc quer ajuda seja educado, ninguem aqui é obrigado a falar com gente sem educação
<Daekdroom> Talvez solucione, sinceramente.
<marcelo__> Ursinha fui mal educado com alhguem
<Ursinha> marcelo__, está falando palavrão, isso é falta de educação
<Daekdroom> Se não você teria falado que já foi lá.
<Ursinha> e aqui não pode fazer isso
<marcelo__> Daekdroom, o meu cd de instalação já vem com problema de gráfico
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<marcelo__> Ursinha caraleo é palavrão/
<nubbao> siga as instrucoes do daekdroo,
<Ursinha> marcelo__, sim, e não repita, por favor
<Ursinha> marcelo__, pq não aceita a sugestão do Daekdroom que está tentando te ajudar, ou conversa direito com ele pra conseguir resolver seu problema?
<Ursinha> mágica ninguem sabe fazer aqui
<marcelo__> Ursinha eu ~á fiz isso
<Daekdroom> marcelo__, qual versão do Ubuntu é o CD de instalação?
<marcelo__> 10.10
<Ursinha> marcelo__, então converse direito ao inves de ficar xingando, por favor
<marcelo__> o 9.04
<Ursinha> obrigada
<marcelo__> funciona corretamente
<nubbao> antes de instalar seu SO teste com o MD5
<marcelo__> so o 10.10
<nubbao> para ver se esta ok
<marcelo__> nubbao já fiz, em 4 midia e todas estão com o md5 corrretyo
<nubbao> quanto de  ram tem a maquina que vc quer instalar o SO
<nubbao> ?
<Daekdroom> marcelo__, qual modelo da placa de vídeo?
<marcelo__> nvidia 7200
<marcelo__> é onboard
<marcelo__> ops
<marcelo__> 7150
<nubbao> de notebook?
<marcelo__> sim
<nubbao> ja tentou o driver do repositorio?
<marcelo__> antes instalava a versão 9.04
<marcelo__> e atualizava até 0 10.10
<marcelo__> a primeira vez que eu instalei o ubuntu
<Daekdroom> Não dá para distinguir nada na tela?
<marcelo__> dae ontem, meu deu uma crise de consciencia por estar usando software pirata, falei vou reinstlar novamente o ubuntu
<marcelo__> Daekdroom nao, quer ver um video de como fica?
<marcelo__> c oloquei no youtube
<Daekdroom> Hm. Pode ser.
<marcelo__> só que não dava para atualizar
<marcelo__> pois falava que tinha umas dependecias trancadas
<marcelo__> algo assim
<marcelo__> baixei o alternate
<marcelo__> que é em modo texto
<marcelo__> consegui instalar
<marcelo__> só que agora quando entro no X
<marcelo__> fica maluco
<nubbao> sabe mexer no xorg.conf?
<nubbao> tem como voce voltar com ele para tentar novamente
<marcelo__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ki-h0GOrcE
<marcelo__> nubbao sim
<marcelo__> mas o modo texto tambem fica maluco
<marcelo__> tipo todo o texto come~ça no meio da tela
<nubbao> alt+f2
<marcelo__> e repete a primeira palavra
<marcelo__> pronto
<marcelo__> já fui nictuku
<marcelo__> nubbao e Daekdroom ontem
<marcelo__> na 10.04
<marcelo__> eu consegui instalar o driver
<marcelo__> pela intuição
<marcelo__> só que hoje quando click em drivers adicionais, fica em uma tela baixando e enviando indices de pacote
<nubbao> talvez seria bom tentar o driver do fabricante
<Daekdroom> Na 10.10
<Daekdroom> Tem a opção de iniciar no recovery mode.
<marcelo__> Daekdroom o 10.04 tambem tem ese mesmo problema]
<marcelo__> mas no recovery mode, o grafico tambem fica desconfigurado
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> Até mesmo naquela tela que demonstra as opções?
<marcelo__> eu consigo ler
<marcelo__> Daekdroom se vc for falando os passos acho que eu consigo
<Daekdroom> Mas ela também não aparece corretamente?
<marcelo__> nao
<nubbao> eu tantaria assim
<nubbao> pegaria o cd de instalacao
<nubbao> entraria no meu hd
<nubbao> mudaria o xorg.conf
<nubbao> setaria do driver para vesa
<nubbao> depois logaria pela maquina
<nubbao> pegaria o driver do fabricante
<Daekdroom> nubbao, o ubuntu 10.10 já não gera um xorg.conf
<Daekdroom> O problema é que o recovery mode deveria usar o vesa também
<nubbao> eita... vícios da época de slackware
<nubbao> rsrs
<nubbao> ma o recovery deveria funcionar
<marcelo__> nubbao quando eu instalva o slack
<marcelo__> ]nunca tive problemas com video
<marcelo__> olha como fica meu video
<marcelo__> nubbao Daekdroom
<marcelo__> http://yfrog.com/h5ccamyj
<nubbao> nunca vi  a tela assim nao
<Daekdroom> marcelo__, você está com o notebook por perto?
<marcelo__> sim
<marcelo__> do lado
<nubbao> com o alternative da no mesmo?
<marcelo__> nubbao esse eh a instalação pelo alternative
<marcelo__> como normal fica impossivel de fazer a instalação
<marcelo__> entre pelo recovery mode
<marcelo__> vamos ver
<marcelo__> vou em executar modo grafico seguro?
<Daekdroom> marcelo__, no menu do Grub (que deve aparecer apertando shift enquanto o computador liga, se esse não for o comportamento padrão), aperte e para editar e vá até a linha "kernel". Adicione noveau.noaccel=1 ao fim da linha contendo quiet splash e aperte Crtl+X
<Daekdroom> Sim.
<marcelo__> vou no recovery mode]
<marcelo__> entra no menu do grub, pode ser
<Daekdroom> Não precisa ser no recovery mode se estiver fazendo os passos que citei
<marcelo__> nao funcionaou o shift
<Daekdroom> O que ele faz é mostrar o menu com as versões de kernel, recovery mode, memtest etc se o padrão for não mostrar.
<Daekdroom> Não precisa apertar shift se o menu do Grub aparecer sempre.
<marcelo__> Daekdroom meu acho que nao apareceu o menu
<marlop> marcelo__, qual o modelo do note?
<marcelo__> so vi opção
<marcelo__> do e
<Daekdroom> marcelo__, eu estou falando daquele menu que você escolhe o recovery mode mesmo
<Daekdroom> aperta 'e' com a opção do 10.10 (sem recovery mode) selecionada para editar.
<Daekdroom> E adicionar noveau.noaccel=1
<marcelo__> humm
<marcelo__> no final mesmo
<Daekdroom> depois de quiet splash
<marcelo__> meu nao tem quiet splash a ultima linha eh initrd
<marcelo__> olhas as linhas que tem, recordfail, insmod, isnmod set root, searc, linux e a initrd
<Daekdroom> Existe uma linha começando com kernel?
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> Deve ser a linha linux
<Daekdroom> Mas a wiki fala especificamente na linha kernel
<marcelo__> coloquei no final
<marcelo__> mas nao funcionou
<marcelo__> passa o link
<marcelo__> que eu vou comparar
<Daekdroom> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Nouveau
<marlop> marcelo__, qual o modelo do seu notebook?
<marcelo__> como configuro minha wireless
<marcelo__> vamos começar assim, assim depois eu vou na central de programas e baixo os drivers
<Daekdroom> Mas como vai configurar com problemas gráficos?
<marcelo__> sabe Daekdroom?
<marcelo__> Daekdroom eu dou um jeito
<nubbao> (13:08:59) Daekdroom: Sistema > Administração > Drivers adicionais
<marcelo__> mas isso nao abre
<marcelo__> tem como pela linha de comando
<marcelo__> tipo um ipconfig
<nullck> ipconfig  ???
<nullck> ifconfig neh
<marcelo__> isso
<marcelo__> ahauhaua
<marcelo__> confundi
<nullck> marcelo__, vixi faz isso nao
<nullck> rs
<marlop> marcelo__, qual o modelo do seu notebook? pra eu dar uma pesquisada
<nubbao> que eu saiba para iwconfig
<nubbao> ao invés de ifconfig
<nubbao> rs
<marcelo__> dv 6910us
<marcelo__> viu, no cd de instalação tem os drivers?
<marcelo__> to desistindo]
<marcelo__> desisti vou instalar o slack
<marcelo__> eh um pouco mais dificil
<marcelo__> usar, mas pelo menos nao da esses erros
<nullck> marcelo__, desculpa ai mas vc falou em ipconfig ao inves de ifconfig
<nullck> marcelo__, e vai usar slack  ?
<marcelo__> nullck mas pelo menos lá
<marcelo__> consigo configurar o X
<nullck> marcelo__, bom cada um cada um
<marcelo__> consigo instalar sem problema
<nullck> marcelo__, a dificuldade esta em subir o X ?
<nullck> o ubuntu nao faz isso ai nao  ?
<marcelo__> nullck sim
<marcelo__> naoooooooooooooooooo
<marcelo__> pelo menos o 10>>
<marcelo__> o 9.04 funciona
<marlop> marcelo__, entende inglês?
<nullck> marcelo__,  mudar de distro prq nao sabe arrumar o X sei la
<nullck> nao curto isso nao
<nullck> vc pode ateh usar o slack prq ele sobe o seu X
<nullck> mas nao te dou nem 15 dias e vc vai gritar
<nullck> prq Slack eh para quem sabe mexer com linux
<nubbao> eu gosto demais do slack... mas tem que sacar muita coisa
<nubbao> se for novato e nao tiver muita garra para fazer muita coisa na unha desiste fácil
<nullck> nubbao, slack eh showww
<nubbao> porque quase nao tem coisas automaticas
<nullck> nubbao, mas agora to de fedora prq ajudo no projeto msm
<nubbao> eu tb
<nubbao> rs
<nubbao> mas ainda nao ajudo no projeto
<nubbao> tenho receio de me tomar muito tempo
<paperflower> olá, alguém por aí?
<Daekdroom> paperflower, sim
<paperflower> então, eu to com o lucid lynx
<paperflower> e queria atualizar
<paperflower> fui no update manager e cliquei la pra atualizar o sistema. ele baixou as atualizações, mas deu um erro
<Daekdroom> Qual erro?
<paperflower> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdepimlibs/kdepimlibs5_4.5.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<paperflower> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnupg/gnupg-curl_1.4.10-2ubuntu2_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<paperflower> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ibus-m17n/ibus-m17n_1.3.0-1_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<paperflower> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/defoma/psfontmgr_0.11.11ubuntu1_all.deb 404  Not Found
<Daekdroom> Sistema > Administração > Canais de Software
<marlop> paperflower, vc esta atras de algum firewall ?
<Daekdroom> Em Baixar de: selecione Servidor Principal
<Daekdroom> Recarregue os índices de repositório e tente atualizar novamente
<Daekdroom> Parece que os servidores brasileiros não têm os arquivos de todos os pacotes.
<paperflower> já estava com Servidor Principal
<Daekdroom> o br.archive.ubuntu.com não é o servidor principal.
<marlop> paperflower, Daekdroom, tem o mirror da edugraf que costuma ser mais rapido e nunca me deu esse tipo de problema
<paperflower> é, mas não entendi. aqui ta como servidor principal mas ta tudo br.
<Daekdroom> marlop, eu já encontrei esse problema no servidor oficial brasileiro e em um outro
<marlop> no official eu tbm ja tive, so falei q no da edugraf nunca me deu nenhum problema, uso ele a 2 anos
<paperflower> como eu adiciono ele aqui, marlop?
<marlop> cara ele vem na lista no ubuntu, espera so um pouco(to no win)
<paperflower> ok
<paperflower> acredito que seja esse espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br
<marlop> isso
<paperflower> e daí é só ir em 'escolher servidor' e el ja fica configurado?
<marlop> isso
<paperflower> pq o 'baixar de' não ta alterando. continua Servidor Principal
<marlop> espera pq faz tempo que eu nao mexo nisso
<paperflower> onde eu altero esse/
<marlop> espera do dando boot no ubuntu aqui
<marlop> so q o live cd demora um pouco
<paperflower> ah, tudo bem
<kaz`> uma vez meu professor me passa meio que um aplicativo que instalava o ubuntu , ai eu testei uma vz e deletei ... agr to querendo pra fazer testes e nao sei onde encontrar , alguem sabe ?
<marlop> kaz`, tem o wubi que instala o ubuntu junto com o windows, em um arquivo, ele vem no cd do ubuntu
<kaz`> eu ia instalar o uuntu no meu notebook
<kaz`> soh q um amigo falou q nao era tao simples assim ... q tinha q particionar o disco e usar o dual boot
<kaz`> e nem sei mais o que ..
<kaz`> ai eu lembrei disso
<marlop> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi
<paperflower> na verdade, fazer isso é mais simples do que parece. por acaso seu notebook é um Dell?
<kaz`> nao ... Infoway / itautec
<marlop> eu recomendaria usar o metodo normal(particionar e etc) mas se for so para teste usa o wubi, da uma olhada aqui: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi
<kaz`> é to vendo isso
<Scoup> meu ubuntu nao desliga a força do meu notebook (antes ele fazia certinho) agora ele apaga a tela, para com o hd mas ele continua com a energia ativa, alguem poderia me dar uma luz por onde começar a pesquisar p tentar resolver?
<paperflower> veja se o problema é o mesmo, Scoup
<paperflower> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,66827.0.html
<Scoup> vou dar uma lida
<al4Nc4Ds> alguem ja mexeu com isso? - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<marlop> paperflower, tenta o seguinte: canais de software -> baixar de(escolhe a 3 opção q vai abrir a janela coma lista)
<paperflower> sim, fiz isso. e achei o edugraf
<paperflower> daí eu clico nele e clico em 'escolher servidor'
<marlop> e aperta em escolher servidor
<paperflower> a janela fecha mas o 'baixar de' continua Servidor Principal
<marlop> ?
<marlop> isso nao faz sentido
<paperflower> pois é. eu também não estou entendendo. tentao que já estava Servidor Principal e ele tava baixando do br.
<paperflower> não tem algum arquivo que eu possa verificar da onde ele está baixando e alterar?
<marlop> tem o sources.list eu acho
<paperflower> oh, eu faço o que vc falou e quando eu dou 'fechar' no Canais de Software, ele pede pra atualizar
<paperflower> eu atualizo e ele ta retornando um erro
<paperflower> W: Erro GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<marlop> paperflower, http://zunino.eti.br/ubuntu.html
<crimeboy> nerds
<marlop> paperflower, so q vc coloca as linhas q manda aqui: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/edugraf
<marlop> deb http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu/ maverick main
<marlop> deb-src http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu/ maverick main
<paperflower> ah, acho que talvez eu tenha resolvido o problema
<paperflower> alterei umas coisas aqui no canais de software
<marlop> o que exatamente, pra eu poder ajudar se alguem aparecer com o mesmo problema ?
<paperflower> nenhuma das opções aqui em 'disponível pela internet' estavam selecionadas x_x' demorei pra me tocar disso
<paperflower> eu selecionei todas, mas eu acredito que a que resolveu tenha sido a 'programa de código aberto mantido pela comunidade'
<paperflower> porém, eu continuo tendo o mesmo problema com o 'extras.ubuntu.com maverick'
<marlop> de todo jeito eu recomendo usar o mirror da edugraf ao inves do br.
<paperflower> sim, sim
<paperflower> já alterei aqui e agora funcionou
<paperflower> ele alterou minha source.list
<marlop> no meu da esse mesmo erro seu do extras so que com o mirror da opera,
<paperflower> eu comentei a linha do extras. ela tava aqui por causa de um programa que eu nem uso mais
<paperflower> e agora não ta mais dando esse erro
<marlop> mesmo assim é estranho, vou ver se apagar o mirror da opera e adicionar ele denovo arruma aqui esse erro é irritante
<paperflower> é. engraçado é que eu tenho o Opera e não tinha essa linha no meu
<paperflower> bom, eu vou tentar atualizar o sistema novamente. qualquer coisa eu volto.
<paperflower> até mais e muito obrigada (;
<Scoup> paperflower, nao tive sucesso em nenhuma das maneiras, nem iniciando apenas pelo terminal como root e tentando o halt
<Scoup> so consegui pegar as mensagens finais
<Scoup> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Scoup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557728/
<Scoup> depois nao acontece mais nada =(
<paperflower> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466589&page=3
<paperflower> tente este
<marlop> tenta editar o comando do boot no grub igual fala no primeiro link que o paperflower passou
<Scoup> marlop, eu fiz isso mas nao deu certo
<marlop> trocando o quiet splash por acpi=force
<marlop> na hora de dar boot
<Scoup> eu fiz no grub dei update e depois reiniciei p testar
<marlop> em que arquivo vc alterou?
<Scoup> no /etc/default/grub
<Scoup> igual tava no link
<marlop> o ubuntu ta usando o grub2 mudou tudo de lugar
<Scoup> putz
<Scoup> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597567
<Scoup> o msm problema do meu
<Scoup> mas o halt funfa p ele
<Scoup> p mim nem isso oO
<Scoup> marlop, aonde eu tenho q mudar no grub2, tu sabe?
<marlop> espera q eu vou mudar pro ubuntu
<Scoup> blz
<Scoup> eu to vendo q o pessoal tem relatado problema com o wireless Oo
<Scoup> desligar o wireless antes de desligar tem funcionado oO
<marlop> Scoup,  /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<Scoup> marlop, vlw =]
<crimeboy> marlop: Scoup #linux4fun
<Scoup> marlop, mas onde eu teria q mudar? :S
<marlop> cola o seu arquivo no paste
<marlop> pra eu ver
<Scoup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557737/
<marlop> cara, tenta o que eu falei primeiro de mudar na hora do boot, pq é meio perigoso mexer nesse arquivo
<Scoup> blz
<Scoup> vou testar isso
<liberie> ???
<liberie> nao mecha nisso
<liberie> use /etc/default/grub
<liberie> se quiser mudar alguma opção do cmdline
<liberie> depois de editar o /etc/default/grub , use update-grub2 para atualizar as opcoes
<marlop> no /etc/default/grub nao tem como tirar o quiet, por isso que eu falei pra ele testar na hora do boot antes
<Scoup> eu cheguei a testar com o update-grub2
<Scoup> poderia ser esse caso da wireless q a galera relatou no forum?
<marlop> nao sei, mas acho que sim
<marlop> Scoup, coloca no paste o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Scoup> ok
<Scoup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557745/
<pplask> pessoal, fdisk -l não mostra nada aqui. Mas cat /proc/partitions mostra. O que pode ser?
<Scoup> vou tentar reiniciar com o wireless desligado e aproveito e coloco o acpi qd entrar
<marlop> Scoup, vc desfez a modificação ?
<Scoup> sim
<marlop> ok
<t0th__> oi
<t0th__> como ordeno o top?
<t0th__> pelo processo q consome mais memoria
<Scoup> nao tive sucesso com nenhuma das opçoes
<Scoup> nem o acpi=force na inicializaçao, nem o shutdown -P, nem desligar o wireless antes de desligar =\
<_Deko_> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<_Deko_> alguem pode me ajuda por q fica aparecendo na iniciação esse monte de ubuntu
<_Deko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557751/
<_Deko_> ??
<Scoup> _Deko_, sao as versoes de kernel q vc tem instalado
<_Deko_> como tira isso
<_Deko_> quero so a mais atual
<_Deko_> esse exemplo peguei na net mais tem mais no meu...
<Scoup> _Deko_, vc pode remover no gerenciador de pacote
<Scoup> ou entao http://andregondim.eti.br/2009/12/removendo-kernel-antigo-com-um-comando/
<Scoup> sistema -> administraçao -> gerenciador de pacotes synaptic, procura por kernel
<Scoup> vai selecionando os antigos p remoçao
<_Deko_> Scoup,  vlw brother
<_Deko_> obrigado mesmo
<_Deko_> =D
<Scoup> ^^
<_Deko_> 1gb liberando..
<Scoup> lol
<_Deko_> como tinha coisa em...
<marlop> Scoup, resolveu o seu problema
<Scoup> marlop, sem sucesso =(
<Scoup> mas parece q eu nao to sozinho... tem uma galera com o msm problema no forum
<Scoup> e nenhuma soluçao, ficam so no achismo
<marlop> passa o link ai
<Scoup> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597567&page=6
<marlop> Scoup, pelo q eles tao falando parece um problema com o plymounth
<Scoup> o q q eh plymounth?
<marlop> Scoup, qual é marca, modelo do seu computador, desktop ou notebook?
<Scoup> notebook vaio cw 23fx core i3, 330m, 4gb
<marlop> Scoup, vamos voltar ao começo, quando começou esse problema?
<Scoup> eu acho q foi depois de algum update
<Scoup> ja tem um certo tempo
<Scoup> mas pensei q depois q atualizasse denovo resolveria =p
<crimeboy> isso eh um problema recorrente
<Scoup> mas ja mudou o kernel e nada
<crimeboy> vc tem um sistema "estavel" e tudo blza, ae vc recebe um update que torna o sistema todo uma merda
<crimeboy> que faz vc pensar duas vezes em atualizar ou nao
<Scoup> ja pensei nisso algumas vezes
<marlop> esse modelo q vc me passou retorna mais reclamação em uma pesquisa no google do que eu consigo contar
<Scoup> hahahahah
<marlop> algumas bem mais estranhas
<Scoup> sim
<Scoup> pelo menos o video e o wireless eu resolvi :P
<Scoup> mas antes ele desligava sem problema
<marlop> como ele parece ta fazendo tudo certo na hora de desligar e quando ele esta para terminar de desligar ele trava deve ser algo com o plymounth
<Daekdroom> Pelo contrário.
<Daekdroom> Plymouth só faz aparecer a tela.
<Scoup> oO
<marlop> nao
<marlop> ele faz um monte de coisas, qualquer interação durante o boot é feito pelo plymouth, pedir a senha para uma partição encriptada por exemplo
<Scoup> nao teria um log dele?
<marlop> e se para remover o plymouth tem que remover meio ubuntu
<marlop> Scoup, nao sei
<marlop> Scoup, achei o paremetro pra debug
<marlop> na hora do boot tira o quiet e o splash e coloca "plymouth:debug" depois do --
<Scoup> show de bola
<marlop> isso vai criar um log em /var/log/plymouth-debug.log
<Scoup> vou testar logo entao
<crimeboy> marlop: pode remover
<marlop> crimeboy, ?
<crimeboy> pode retirar o plymouth
<crimeboy> eh uma perfumaria
<crimeboy> tenho saudades do antigo rc system do debian, antes de incluirem o sistema de links simbolicos
<crimeboy> o arch graças a deus mantem esse sistema kiss
<macfire> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<marlop> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<macfire> crimeboy entende ubuntu?
<macfire> alguem sabe sobre ubuntu aqui?
<crimeboy> nao
<marlop> macfire, qual sua duvida?
<crimeboy> acho que ninguem
<crimeboy> macfire: tente o #Linux4fun
 * peregrinator_six ...
<macfire> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<macfire> marlop eu quero instalar o ubuntu
<macfire> crimeboy eu quero instalar o ubuntu
<crimeboy> macfire: boa sorte
<crimeboy> macfire: baixe a iso alternate
<crimeboy> e mande ver
<crimeboy> macfire: ubuntu.com
<crimeboy> baixe e queime num cd, ou num pendrive
<marcobiscaro2112> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<macfire> crimeboy fiz isso, só que agora não consigo instalar os drivers do gráfico
<macfire> tento achar a part de adminstração >> drivers adicionais, só que ele fica buscando e não acha os drivers necessário
<Scoup> marlop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/557779/
<marlop> crimeboy, olha a lista de coisas que tem que remover pra remover o plymouth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557778/
<marlop> Scoup, so logou o boot
<Scoup> como assim?
<marlop> Scoup, abre um terminal e digita 'sudo halt >> /home/"nome de usuario"/halt.log' sem as aspas, isso deve logar as mensagens durante o desligamento pra gente tentar entender
<Scoup> blz
<Scoup> marlop, o arquivo ficou vazio
<Scoup> engraçado q tive q testar um fedora q ta num hd externo aqui e funfou certinho
<marlop> Scoup, cara nao sei mais o que fazer :(
<Scoup> =(
<Scoup> eh...
<Scoup> vou ver se reinstalo td assim q tiver tempo
<Scoup> pelo menos ta td funfando :P
<Scoup> ficar 10s com dedo no botao nao incomoda tanto aiuehaiuh
<Scoup> marlop, mas valeu pela ajuda :D
<marlop> ok
<marlop> fui
<gilps> Boa tarde! Alguem aqui usa Ubuntu com placa de video ATI?
<peregrinator_six> gilps, eu sou um deles! :)
<peregrinator_six> gilps, boa tarde.
<gilps> peregrinator_six, Oi como vc instala os driver dela!
<peregrinator_six> só um minuto...
<gilps> peregrinator_six, vc usa aquela ferramenta, de driver proprietario do proprio ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> gilps, sim. Mas não nesse UBuntu, não tenho necessidades de usar driver propietario não..
<peregrinator_six> :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> gilps, aquela opção não é o bastante pra ti não...?!
<gilps> peregrinator_six, no meu caso eu tenho não consigo assistir videos em 1080p, mas desda versão 9.10 o driver proprietario fica muito ruim!
<peregrinator_six> gilps, eu também não consigo assistir full hd aqui não, travão muito, mas nem ligo, não tenho monitor full hd, pra que se preocupar em assistir videos em full hd então não é verdade mesmo...?!
<peregrinator_six> gilps, qual o seu UBuntu agora...?!
<peregrinator_six> 10.10..?!
<gilps> peregrinator_six, 10.10
<peregrinator_six> gilps, tenta isso ai então... http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2562
<gilps> peregrinator_six, no meu caso eu tenho um monitor fullhd, e muitos videos deste tipo!
<peregrinator_six> gilps, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=48573.0
<gilps> peregrinator_six, Vou reiniciar! Vamos ver se muda algo! :)
<gutos> alguem ai usa o X-chat ?
<crimeboy> gutos: #xchat
<gutos> alguem ai sabe de um servidor IRC pra baixar filmes?
<gilps> peregrinator_six, Este procedimento que vc me passou instalou o Gallium "OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV630"
<gilps> peregrinator_six, não tinha testado ele ainda, ficou melhor queo driver padrão eo oficial mas igual não roda 1080p, mas tranca bem menos!
<gilps> peregrinator_six, Valeu! Pela ajuda!
<peregrinator_six> gilps, :)
<Guest75521> me diz alguma coisa grátis por aí q tenha FTP q de pra registrar, entrar e q não seja porta 21?
<crimeboy> milagres soh com Deus
<Guest75521> O Virtua bloqueia FTP?
<Guest75521> Não consigo acessar FTP nenhum, nada.
<Alex-Musicman> alguém aí já conseguiu botar o 3D pra funcionar na ATI Radeon 9250?
<mandrak> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<guest12345_> roteador doméstico pode bloquear acesso a ftp PARA FORA? descobri isso agora, não é provedor, se eu ligo sem o roteador consigo acessar qualquer ftp publico q tenha distros de linux, mas com o roteador só dá page cannot be loaded
<Giverny> guest12345_ pode sim
<Giverny> tem firewall em alguns
<phzinho> guest12345_ a configuracao padrao permite o acesso a qualquer item, mas se a configuracao dele foi modificada entao voce devera verificar as regras de acesso escritas nele.
<guest12345_> wrt54g2 to lendo o manual e procurando alguma coisa q diga q ele bloqueia acesso a ftp
<guest12345_> é
<guest12345_> pelo jeito ele vem com serviços bloqueados por padrão
<guest12345_> deve estar com configuração de fábrica
<Alex-Musicman> alguém aí já conseguiu botar o 3D pra funcionar na ATI Radeon 9250?
<Daekdroom> Alex-Musicman, deve funcionar desde o liveCD
<Alex-Musicman> o video funciona
<Alex-Musicman> o que não funciona é o 3D
<Alex-Musicman> pra pegar os efeitos do compiz, etc..
<sdell> Olá, alguém disponível para ajuda?
<sdell> tem alguem ai?
<sdell> alguém joga League os legends pelo Ubuntu?
<sdell> queria um tutorial de como instalar pelo Wine
<Toushirou> opa
<Toushirou> como é o apt-get pra chama o x-chat ....aquele com versão win?
<Toushirou> alguem sabe?
<komentarze_listy> apt-get install xchat ?
<Toushirou> nops
<Toushirou> ele pega um porcão
<komentarze_listy> com versao win ?
<komentarze_listy> n entendi
<Toushirou> sim..pera q acho a pag
<Toushirou> soh quis dizer q exite versão win
<Toushirou> http://xchat.org/download/
<komentarze_listy> certo, mas n entendi o que vc quer
<Toushirou> da pra baixa ai...mas é mais simples o apt-get
<komentarze_listy> vc quer instalar o xchat ?
<Toushirou> qro baixar esse x-chat ae....
<Toushirou> o q eu colei
<komentarze_listy> nao ta nos repositorios ? apt-get install xchat n baixa ele!?:|
<Toushirou> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome esse me traz um outro....q nunca vi
<Toushirou> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<Toushirou> ops
<komentarze_listy> pelo q eu sei eh o xchat com plugins pro gnome... pra melhorar a interoperabilidade
<komentarze_listy> da um apt-cache search xchat, deve ter outros
<Toushirou> ja fiz e me trouxe soh dois
<Toushirou> e pela central de programas me diz q ta indisponivel
<komentarze_listy> nao sei como ajudar
<Toushirou> mas vlw a intenção
<Toushirou> ^^
<RMonteiraum> boa noite pessoarrrr
<novato_br> eita eu toh conseguindo fazer paradas no linux legal d+
<novato_br> agora soh falta resolver o problema da webcam
<novato_br> q tah bem complicado
<barna> novato_br, qual o problema da sua webcam?
<novato_br> não funciona no ubuntu
<novato_br> ha uns 1 ano q  venho pesquisando e sem sucesso
<novato_br> ae deixei rolar um tempo
<novato_br> hj jah devem ter corrigido o bug
<novato_br> mas o problema eh que nem me lembro do nome dela
<novato_br> eu toh no server
<novato_br> e teria que rodar um comando via telnet pra consultar o lspci
<novato_br> no cliente
<novato_br> mas eu naum sei como fazer isso
<novato_br> eu naum instalei o ssh no cliente, acho
 * RMonteiraum está away
<Alex-Musicman> os[Linux 2.6.24-28-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.50GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 69.9% free] disk[Total: 153.1GB, 10.7% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1 [SB0220]]
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-25
<omelete> maquina
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite
<Cranick> noite moçada
<nickdahora> noite
<Cranick> blz man?
<nickdahora> blz
<Cranick> cara tenho um problema, vou contar
<Cranick> comprei um pc massa, o fresco reproduz som, só que ele não grava som
<Cranick> via vt1708bce
<Cranick> reproduz que nem uma belezura, só não faz gravação
<Cranick> só tem uma pora
<Cranick> ele é todo intel
<Cranick> manja só http://paste.ubuntu.com/557917/
<Cranick> foda é isso http://paste.ubuntu.com/557921/
<Cranick> PLEASE
 * RMonteiraum está away
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite my brother!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<RMonteiraum> peregrinator_six e ae
<RMonteiraum> testou a placa?
<Cranick> vey alguém sabe resolver essa parada? http://paste.ubuntu.com/557925
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum,  ainda não comprei não, tenho qe juntar mais um pouco de grana pra comprar um extensor, pois o sinla chega aqui com 2 de 5dbi só...
<RMonteiraum> afinal, você quer fazer o q? pegar internet a gato?
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> ja volto ae
<samuel_mesq> Cranick: nao entendi ... não faz gravação do que ?
<Cranick> de som né vey
<samuel_mesq> tipo gravar do microfone
<samuel_mesq> vc falar e ele gravar ?
<Cranick> nossa vey
<Cranick> logico né
<samuel_mesq> foi mal to com sono hehe
<Cranick> heheheh
<samuel_mesq> se liga o meu tbm tava assim, eu colocava pra gravar e nada, ai depois que atualizei o sistema funcionou Oo
<samuel_mesq> ta gravando legal
<Cranick> já atualizei vey
<samuel_mesq> micro da cam
<Cranick> foda
<samuel_mesq> vixe ai fica treta
<Cranick> saca só http://paste.ubuntu.com/557917 agora veja a parada http://paste.ubuntu.com/557921/
<Cranick> intel ou via?
<samuel_mesq> cara tem um barato escondido no ubuntu
<samuel_mesq> chamado
<samuel_mesq> Seletor multimidia do sistema
<samuel_mesq> da uma googlada ver se te ajuda em algo
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, não, não, eu ovu pegar o sinal do meu primo, ele me permitiu! É que ele tem link de 1 Mega e decidiu ocmpartilhar comigo e ele mora acima de mim! :)
<peregrinator_six> *vou...
<Cranick> samuel_mesq, vey vou checar
<samuel_mesq> nossa meu pc ta igual uma tartaruga =/
<samuel_mesq> pena que nao seja uma ninja
<Cranick> samuel_mesq, vey sabe aquela parada de entrada? não tem nada nessa lista
<samuel_mesq> cara eu sou novato no ubuntu, ai to com sono, ai vc solta assim eu demoro a pegar a frase
<Cranick> Sistema > Preferências > Seletor de Sistemas Multimídia
<Cranick> tem essa parada não
<samuel_mesq> então ta escondido
<samuel_mesq> no google procura como mostrar ele
<samuel_mesq> eu esqueci
<Cranick> rapaz ubuntu tah fodendo
<samuel_mesq> calma hehe
<Cranick> ja achei so editar o menu
<Cranick> lol
<Cranick> que uso agora?
<samuel_mesq> entao editar o menu mesmo
<samuel_mesq> ai la vc marca o ione
<Cranick> vey
<Cranick> já achei, então já editei
<samuel_mesq> e nada ?
<Cranick> tou com o seletor de sistemas multimidia
<Cranick> como configura essa parada?
<samuel_mesq> ai tipo em entrada padrao
<samuel_mesq> tem plugin e dispositivo
<Cranick> sim o que coloca la?
<samuel_mesq> quantos micros tem o teu pc
<samuel_mesq> tiopo o meu tem 2
<Cranick> 1
<samuel_mesq> entao vc tem que ver o plugin
<samuel_mesq> ver qual plugin faz funcionar teu micro
<samuel_mesq> o meu ta SErvidor de Som pulse audio
<samuel_mesq> aki funcionou o micro da cam com o plugin PulseAusio
<Cranick> vou tentar todos lol
<samuel_mesq> ai tu vai testaando
<samuel_mesq> uma hora vai funfar
<samuel_mesq> agora mudei e to usando o do fone de ouvido
<samuel_mesq> é so testar
<samuel_mesq> obm vou nessa
<samuel_mesq> boa sorte ai
<Cranick> vlw vey
<Cranick> to tentando
<Cranick> e nada
<samuel_mesq> vai an fe
<samuel_mesq> e qualquer coisa usa o google
<Cranick> tou desde ontem no google lol
<Cranick> pó funciona não pqp
<Cranick> pó galera essa parada parece que não funfa no ubuntu,
<Cranick> Para o ubuntu: O insucesso é apenas uma oportunidade para recomeçar de novo com mais inteligência.
<Patricia> [23:21] <locobot_1> [14:24:15] Error: "Ola!" is not a valid command.
<Patricia> joga fora
<Patricia> TeamViewer esta super mega hiper lerto com a conexao la de casa, vou reiniciar, volto em um estante
<Pskol__> .
<Pskol__> oi
<Yutaka> XD agora si
<Yutaka> baixou meus filmes :D :D :D :D :D melhor coisa foi deixar o teamviewer instalado no pc :D
<Yutaka> e deixar ligado claro
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> oi Pskol__
<Pskol__> Yutaka, oiii
<Yutaka> bom dia pessoal
<Pskol__> blz ai?
<Yutaka> Pskol__: quase blz net hiper lenta
<Pskol__> vc ta aonde? na africa?
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> casa de meus nonnos
<Cranick> para papus tem muitas pessoas, para ajuda não tem
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<Yutaka> problema?
<Cranick> sim pó
<Yutaka> qual? :S
<Cranick> sabe resolver essa parada? http://paste.ubuntu.com/557925
<Yutaka> nossa afff lang
<Yutaka> :s
<Yutaka> vou abrir
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> calma ai deixa eu pensar
<Cranick> esta ok
<Yutaka> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Yutaka> pelo o que eu lembro seria uma sigmatel nao via
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> o que vc fez na formatação?
<Cranick> só o capeta para saber
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> pvt vamos mudar essa coisa nojenta q esta :S
<Pskol__> o meu tava assim tbm
<Yutaka> instala o arch que nao vai ter problemas :P
<Yutaka> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Yutaka> ops
<rmonteiro> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<rmonteiro> UAHiuAHiUHAiuHaihA
<rmonteiro> o bot falowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<rmonteiro> :D
 * rmonteiro está away
 * rmonteiro Voltando do away! Fiquei away por: 1min 51segs
<Yutaka> [04:16] <Yutaka> olha agora basta reiniciar e pronto, caso nao funcione voce volta e diz, e se funcionar some nao aparece mais :-D
<Yutaka> [04:16] <Cranick> blz
<Yutaka> [04:16] <-- Cranick deixou este servidor (Quit: reiniciar).
<Yutaka> srsr
<Spiritual> alguém aí entende o avidemux?
<Yutaka> ja usei uma vez indicaçao do gnomiu
<Yutaka> mas faz tempo
<Yutaka> poste a duvida se alguem poder lhe ajudara
<Spiritual> quando seleciono saíde de vídeo mpeg4 asp (xvid) e tento rodar no meu dvd, não vai
<Spiritual> qual seria a melhor configuração?
<Yutaka> boa pergunta
<Yutaka> vou tentar achar no google
<Spiritual> Yutaka, acho que só testando mesmo
<Spiritual> vou ver se pego um vídeo pequeno
<Spiritual> obrigado :)
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> e pior que estou com o windows 7 aki
<Yutaka> ai nao da para testar
<Yutaka> :P
<Spiritual> hehehe, np
<Spiritual> thanks
<Yutaka> :-)
<Alex-Musicman> uiaa
<Alex-Musicman> Yutaka: vc traiu o movimento linux veio
<Alex-Musicman> ahueahueaheu
<Yutaka> srsrrsrs
<Yutaka> tenho so pelo team agora :S
<Yutaka> nesse not ate que ele roda legalzinho
<Yutaka> tirando o antivirus :P
<Yutaka> desativado
<Yutaka> :D
<Alex-Musicman> uma coisa que eles estão deixando a desejar é o lance do driver proprietário
<Alex-Musicman> os[Linux 2.6.24-28-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.50GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 69.7% free] disk[Total: 153.1GB, 10.6% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1 [SB0220]]
<Yutaka> :P
<Alex-Musicman> essa placa de video foi lançada em 2004, e em 2006 eles pararam de dar suporte
<Yutaka> O.o
<Alex-Musicman> tem os drivers opensource
<Yutaka> Alex-Musicman: aprender programar ver como ela funciona e desenvolver o drive para ela
<Alex-Musicman> mas não suportam 3D
 * Yutaka nao espere pelos outros o que voce mesma pode fazer
<Alex-Musicman> então não da pra colocar "frescuras" nela..
<Yutaka> mas
<Yutaka> 3d opengl e xrender
<Yutaka> nao tem nao?
<Yutaka> acho que eles nao estao ativados
<Yutaka> :P
<Alex-Musicman> eu aqui to usando o padrão gerado pelo X -configure
<Alex-Musicman> vc diz glx?
<Alex-Musicman> eu vi nos foruns e canal gringo, eles disseram q só teve suporte até o xorg 7.1
<Yutaka> :(
<Alex-Musicman> pior q o driver proprietário não é open
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> senão dava pra fazer um patch ou qualquer coisa parecida
<Alex-Musicman> ou gambiarra rsrs
<Yutaka> sabe o que vc faz
<Yutaka> veja as outras distro que ele funciona
<Yutaka> e vai para elas
<Yutaka> simples assim
<Alex-Musicman> ou fazer um downgrade de xorg :P
<Yutaka> la no meu eu tirei o ubuntu
<Yutaka> rrs
<Yutaka> tambem
<Alex-Musicman> ng se interessa mais em velharia rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> eu ainda to com o 8.04
<Yutaka> O.o
<Alex-Musicman> pq eles botam versões novas tirando suporte de outras coisas
<Yutaka> recomendo archlinux
<Yutaka> 160 mb da iso + seu ambiente grafico
<Yutaka> fica bom
<Yutaka> :D
<Alex-Musicman> alguns falaram q o kernel -rt da problema mas aqui rodou de boa
<Alex-Musicman> agora o amplitube 2 não dá cortes no som na hora de produzir o efeito, independente de quantos efeitos carregar
<Yutaka> ainda nao sei sobre isso >>> kernel '-rt'
<Alex-Musicman> esse kernel é bom pra quem trabalha com música
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> tipo quem gosta de usar programas que simulam amps, pedais de guitarra
<Alex-Musicman> ou usa controlador pra teclado
<Alex-Musicman> tipo aqueles caras famosos que vão pra um show, carrega um teclado controlador + um notebook
<Yutaka> sorry?
<Alex-Musicman> achei legal que um WorkStation do teclado KORG, o sistema operacional dele é Linux
<Yutaka> Korg
<Yutaka> kde + xorg
<Yutaka> srrs
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> os MacOS que costumam ter programas pra fins musicais
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> mas nunca usei na vida
<Yutaka> pq?
<Alex-Musicman> não tenho CD
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> tentei até baixar uma iso de vmware.. mas tentei carregar.. FAIL
<Yutaka> sera q tem na net?
<Alex-Musicman> deve ter
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> acho q a distro mais famosa é o Darwin
<Yutaka> Darwin
<Yutaka> Dark + windows
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> Darwin ja vi esse nome
<Alex-Musicman> sim rsrs.. a versão oposta, para aqueles do mundo do contra
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> apesar da minha placa não estar suportando o 3D, pelo menos os videos em fullhd e youtube agora não tão mais agarrando
<Yutaka> o windows vc abre o diretorio raiz e manda listar todas as pastas e arquivos o uso da CPU sobe la emcima :P
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> achei interessante é uns artigos que eu li sobre assistir videos em FullHD com 0% de uso de CPU
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> geralmente as placas de videos só ajudam a melhorar o desempenho do video
<Alex-Musicman> parece q essas novas ATI tem uma tecnologia diferente..
<Alex-Musicman> elas tem clocks suficiente para dar conta de todo o video sozinha
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> legal
<Alex-Musicman> CPU 100% livre
<Yutaka> :P
<Alex-Musicman> eu queria era arrumar um monitor LCD com saída DVI
<Alex-Musicman> mas to quebradão
<Alex-Musicman> gastei mt esse mes depois de juntar com minha manutenção
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> reparei q essas placas de videos novas já não tem mais saídas VGA
<Alex-Musicman> agora é tudo DVI e HDMI
<Yutaka> Alex-Musicman: executa isso no seu cliente irc /exec -o grep processor /proc/cpuinfo |wc -l
<Alex-Musicman> aí quem tem monitor antigo, tem q comprar adaptador
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> 1
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> vlw
<Yutaka> :D
<Alex-Musicman> núcleos?
<Yutaka> sim
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Yutaka> vou testar as linhas que montei
<Yutaka> hj cedo
<Yutaka> :)
<Alex-Musicman> bom.. quando eu consegui um trampo, algum dia vc vai ver eu fazer isso e retornar '6' =)
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> mas nao precisa ter um de 6 nucleos se o de 1 funciona
<Yutaka> :P
<Alex-Musicman> Phenom até q ta barateando
<Alex-Musicman> as vezes acha a 499
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> verdade
<Alex-Musicman> ter uma super máquina a gente fica mau acostumado depois quando vai pegar uma carroça
<Yutaka> eu li umas vez e dizem que el é bom
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> XD cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name | cut -c1- | cut -d : -f2
<Alex-Musicman> desktops assim é bom pra quem gosta mt de jogos ou trabalha com edições de vídeos em FullHD, e outras coisas do genero
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> sera que tem como ver o modelo de uma placa mae pelo terminal?
<Alex-Musicman> uma coisa q é tensa achar é um codec de video decente q ler gravações de TV digital.. aqueles arquivos .ts
<Yutaka> nossa seria legal mostrar dentro de um caixa --title ""
<Yutaka> :D
<Alex-Musicman> nem sei
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> .ts eu acho que nunca vi
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> o conversor aqui
<Alex-Musicman> 1 minuto de video, já ocupa 100mb
<Yutaka> O.o
<Alex-Musicman> mas a gravação tb sai perfeita
<Alex-Musicman> sem perda de qualidade ou frames
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> ue mas
<Yutaka> vc trabalha com videos?
<Alex-Musicman> no computador quando não falta codec de audio, o video fica fora de sincronia
<Alex-Musicman> não é o meu forte
<Alex-Musicman> tipo
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> eu gravo meus projetos musicais
<Alex-Musicman> as vezes gravo por video tb.. mas eu faço umas edições bem simples
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> tipo.. se eu gravo numa camera que não tem mta definição de audio.. eu gravo a guitarra na linha, boto o video da camera, tiro o audio dela e jogo o audio q gravei da linha em cima
<Yutaka> vc sabe remover partes de videos?
<Yutaka> pessoas etc?
<Alex-Musicman> isso pra mim já é avançado
<Alex-Musicman> eu fazia algumas vergonhas no Nero VE
<Yutaka> mmm, eque a gente estava na ponte ai gravando e :/ uns inchiridos passou :S
<Alex-Musicman> mas programas pra edições proficionais são o SONY Vegas e o Pinacle Studio
<Yutaka> vc sabe mexer no sony vegas?
<Alex-Musicman> quem sabia era meu irmão
<Yutaka> ele tah ai?
<Alex-Musicman> eu tinha instalado aqui ainda na época que usavamos um Lentium III
<Yutaka> teamviewer
<Yutaka> :D
<Alex-Musicman> ta não rsrs
<Yutaka> :S
<Alex-Musicman> pior que o o ruindows sempre reclamava q o computador tava com memória insuficiente
<Yutaka> memoria virtual
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> o windows funciona ok com memoria inicial 1024 e final 4048
<Yutaka> :P
<Alex-Musicman> tinha só 190mb de memória física.. e o sistema já tava ocupando os 700mb
<Alex-Musicman> depende
<Yutaka> O.o
<Alex-Musicman> quando vc instala windows com uma ram baixa..a memória virtual tb não é grande coisa
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> e no linux?
<Alex-Musicman> eu particularmente nem gosto de deixar ativada
<Alex-Musicman> o linux tb parece q calcula
<Alex-Musicman> tipo.. se vc tem 512mb de ram, eles recomendam + ou - o dobro se não me engano
<Alex-Musicman> mas aqui eu nem uso swap
<Yutaka> o linux tem uma coisa que vai criando um cache do seu hd, na ram depois o ubuntu nao sabe gerenciar eo pc fica travando, ele nao grava essa swap na ram nao?
<Alex-Musicman> eu tenho uma partição de 2GB pra swap mas ta desativada
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> acho q isso tb evita danos nos blocos do HD
<Yutaka> sim sim eu li isso tambem
<Alex-Musicman> pq faz anos q uso o sistema assim e nunca mais tive badblock neles
<Yutaka> tem um comando que vc grava
<Yutaka> acho que é ctrl+alt+print+s coisa assim
<Yutaka> nao lembro direito
<Yutaka> se tiver dando queda de luz vc usa o atalhos etc
<Alex-Musicman> poiseh
<Yutaka> se desativar o cache de disco ou limpar, o linux fica pior que o windows :P
<Alex-Musicman> e queda de luz com HD fazendo leitura/gravação tem a maior chance de ser danificado
<Yutaka> eu achei um absurdo
<Yutaka> mmmm
<Alex-Musicman> bom...
<Alex-Musicman> quando eu fiz curso de programação em Delphi
<Alex-Musicman> um professor ele chegou a explicar como funciona as memórias
<Alex-Musicman> que existem dois tipos
<Alex-Musicman> são as constantes
<Alex-Musicman> que é aquilo que fica armazenado no HD, como mp3, avi, txt, etc..
<Alex-Musicman> e tem as variáveis
<Alex-Musicman> que é tudo aquilo que vc está executando.. antivirus, sistema operacional, etc..
<ptl> Que viagem o que vocês estão falando. Tudo errado. Duvido (por exemplo) que saibam a diferença entre paging e swap.
<RMonteiraum> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Yutaka> ptl: como funciona essas coisas?
<Alex-Musicman> lol
<RMonteiraum> rsrsrs
<Alex-Musicman> eu por exemplo nem tenho mais necessidade de usar swap, tendo 2GB de memória física
<Alex-Musicman> só se fosse pra jogar a fazendinha no facebook
<Alex-Musicman> o flash disso uma vez consumiu acima dos 1GB
<Alex-Musicman> hauhaueh
<Yutaka> mmm
<ptl> <Alex-Musicman> eu por exemplo nem tenho mais necessidade de usar swap, tendo 2GB de memória física
<ptl> é difícil até eu começar a comentar isso
<Alex-Musicman> desativei o plugin, o medidor foi lá em baixo
<ptl> por isso nem vou tentar... desculpem
<Yutaka> ixi
<Yutaka> começa e nao termina :S
<ptl> mas recomendo ver no google.
<ptl> sim... eu estou no trabalho
<Yutaka> mmm
<RMonteiraum> quer dizer q não preciso de swap?
<ptl> vi de relance as frases de vocês
<Yutaka> tudo bem
<ptl> não é arrogância, é falta de tempo
<ptl> fui
<RMonteiraum> amanhã eu vou ter mto trabalho
<Yutaka> ah questao q se tirar um antivirus do windows7 ele roda melhor q o linux
<RMonteiraum> e eu q coloquei 6gb de swap no meu servidor
<RMonteiraum> :(
<Alex-Musicman> rsrss
<Yutaka> sem antivirus
<Yutaka> srsr
<Alex-Musicman> windows 7 é a mistura de fedora com macos
<RMonteiraum> tendo 4Gb de memória fisica
<Alex-Musicman> RMonteiraum: usa o swapoff :P
<RMonteiraum> não quero :(
<RMonteiraum> na boa
 * peregrinator_six hora da bizarrice, me vou... 
<RMonteiraum> se eu tirar o swap do meu server ele pira
<Alex-Musicman> tem umas dedicadas que já usei q não usam swap
<Yutaka> aiai que pessoa nojenta
<Yutaka> perdi ate a vontade de ficar aki, vou me preparar para tentar pegar um por d sol dnovo
<Yutaka> 05:13
<Yutaka> amanhecer do sol
<Yutaka> srsr
<RMonteiraum> meu sonho eh colocar um SSD num server pra ver o q q dá
<RMonteiraum> eh
<RMonteiraum> 'vou nanar também
<Yutaka> ate ate
<Yutaka> amanha entro dnovo
<RMonteiraum> diga tchau Yutaka
<RMonteiraum> Tchau Yutaka
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html
<Alex-Musicman> interessante
<Alex-Musicman> essa regra do swap ser o dobro de memória ram da física parece vir dos antigos administradores a microsoft e do solaris
<Alex-Musicman> lá diz tb q pelo menos no linux, quem tem uma boa quantidade de ram, não tem mta necessidade de ter swap ativada
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Giverny> !pastebinit
<ubottu-br> pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<Giverny> !pastebinit oi
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pastebinit oi' not found
<ffr76> bom dia
<hugoleme> olá
<hugoleme> alguém pode me ajudar?
<gtludwig> olas
<gtludwig> como eu descubro qual a versão do mysql está instalada em meu ubuntu server?
<nona> gtludwig, mysql -V
<rootsh> gtludwig: aptitude show mysql-server
<gtludwig> nona, rootsh valeu :)
<gtludwig> mysql  Ver 14.12 Distrib 5.0.51a, for debian-linux-gnu (i486) using readline 5.2
<gtludwig> no /etc/mysql/my.cnf tem uma linha '#max_connections=100', como essa linha está comentada, como eu descubro o número de conexões simultâneas permitidas pelo server?
<kalvinno> 3g no Ubuntu 10 tem como?
<kalvinno> meu modem é E173 da Huawei
<kalvinno> Claro é a operadora
<kalvinno> liguei la e mandaram ligar na Huawei que disse só servir até Ubuntu 9
<kalvinno> Help por favor
<kalvinno> pplask, ola podes me ajudar?
<kalvinno> modem 3 g claro instalar ubuntu 10 ou como mudar meu ubuntu 10 para 9
<kalvinno> ubuntulog, podes me ajuddar?
<kalvinno>  modem 3 g claro instalar ubuntu 10 ou como mudar meu ubuntu 10 para 9
<kalvinno> Zonetti,  modem 3 g claro instalar ubuntu 10 ou como mudar meu ubuntu 10 para 9
<Zonetti> kalvinno, nunca instalei modem 3g =/
<kalvinno> Zonetti, e tem como mudar ubuntu 10 para versão 9?
<kalvinno> sabes quem pode me ajudar nisso AMIGO?
<Zonetti> kalvinno, eu nunca fiz..mas pesquisei aqui.. e um modo seria você baixar a ISO do ubuntu 9 e dar boot por USB ou CD
<Zonetti> kalvinno, acredito que quandovc bootar exista a opçao de "downgrade" que seria retornar para a versao 9
<kalvinno> Zonetti, certo.... mas eu kero é migrar mesmo pra o 9 pra poder ussar o modem 3 g q comprei da claro
<Zonetti> kalvinno, entao.. faça isso..
<kalvinno> vou ver aki..acho q ja tenho o cd do Ubuntu 9... minutinho e desde já obrigado
<ffr76> Kalvino,veja isto http://www.guiadohardware.net/tutoriais/3g-linux/
<Zonetti> o/
<ffr76> ping
<Zonetti> tarde..
<pqatsi> Ursinha: opa
<leenus> alguem ja ta usando o Backtrack  4 r2?
<leenus> .
<leenus> .
<leenus> .
<leenus> .
<leenus> entao ninguem vai saber falar sobre o blackbuntu?
<leenus> valew
<binho_cwb> alguem ajuuuda, o maverick nunca reconhece pelo gnome meus usbs, pen drives, midias removiveis... sempre quando preciso montar tem que ser pelo terminal e linhas de comando, e eu quero com interface grafica! alguem?
<Giverny> binho_cwb,
<Giverny> pode usar o hal
<Giverny> binho_cwb,  clica com o botão direito do mouse
<Giverny> no teu painel do gnome
<Giverny> põe adicionar ao painel
<Giverny> e ai tu põe o montagem de volumes
<binho_cwb> po mas nao é normal isso, eu sei que quando monto aí aparece no desktop o drive, e em outros pcs assim que voce pluga ja aparece o drive pra voce clicar e montar... porque naoooo
<binho_cwb> Giverny: tentei isso, mas só aparece o hd, nao aparece o dispositivo usb...
<Giverny> binho_cwb, é só montar
<Giverny> binho_cwb,  é porque não tá montado
<Balduino> pessoal eu possuo um netbook e um notebook, o netbook está conectado a um hd externo, com o netbook eu criei uma rede local para meu outro notebook, como faço para enviar arquivos do meu notebook para o hd externo?
<shallwe> Opa blz galera!
<binho_cwb> Giverny: sim mas onde monto?
<binho_cwb> Giverny: nao quero montar por linha de comando
<shallwe> Nice agora posso falar sobre ubuntu ate no trabalho com o irc do iPhone sweet
<Balduino> ou seja, quero conectar meu hd externo a rede local que criei no meu quarto
<pqatsi> aeee povo
<sharch> binho_cwb; http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+samba+share+folder
<Giverny> binho_cwb,  tu pode abrir o nautilus
<Giverny> binho_cwb, ver se ele aparece e ai montar
<binho_cwb> sim
<shallwe> Alguém usa kubuntu?
<binho_cwb> Giverny: é esse o meu problema meu caro, ele nao aparece no nautilus
<Giverny> só clicar com o botão direito do mouse
<Giverny> nele
<Giverny> binho_cwb, tenta encaixar direito
<binho_cwb> ele aparece no fdisk
<binho_cwb> eu monto por linha de comando
<binho_cwb> entende?
<binho_cwb> nao é questao de encaixar
<Giverny> xii veio
<Giverny> Balduino, pode usar qualquer tipo de transferencia de arquivos até scp via ssh
<Balduino> Giverny, e como faço isso?
<Giverny> www.guiafoca.org
<Giverny> tudo na mão vein
<Giverny> aqui é linux
<Giverny> tem que se bater na cadeira ae
<Giverny> quebrar a cuca
<pqatsi> nautilus --> ssh://user@host
<pqatsi> simples
<pqatsi> Giverny: aew
<Ubuntu-BR> Balduino: montar o HD já é um bom começo....
<Giverny> pqatsi, opa
<Giverny> os caras se batendo pra montar hd
<Giverny> e pra montar pen drive
<Giverny> com medo de linha de comando
<Giverny> parece que é mulherzinha
<pqatsi> Giverny: nah, n precisa ironizar vai
<pqatsi> o conceito de montagem nao e intuitivo para winusers
<Giverny> claro que é
<Giverny> só usar o hal
<Giverny> do gnome
<Giverny> dá pra montar pelo nautilus
<pqatsi> Giverny: pera ae, vamos apelar ou estamos falando de montagem na linha de comando?
<pqatsi> [25/01-18:43:31] < Giverny> os caras se batendo pra montar hd
<pqatsi> [25/01-18:43:31] < Giverny> e pra montar pen drive
<pqatsi> [25/01-18:43:33] < Giverny> com medo de linha de comando
<Giverny> pqatsi, tantof az
<pqatsi> montagem nao e um conceito intuitivo
<Giverny> tanto uma como outra são fáceis
<Giverny> :)
<pqatsi> o windows faz tambem
<pqatsi> mas nao aparece pr ousuaria
<pqatsi> *pro usuario
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> se você quer facilidade
<Giverny> pq tá aqui no canal de linux
<Giverny> ?
<pqatsi> Giverny: voce tem certeza que quer continuar a pergunta aqui no #ubuntu-br ?
<Giverny> pqatsi, já perguntei
<pqatsi> Giverny: porque esse canal é para pessoas que querem um linux facil de usar - coisa que o Ubuntu propicia
<pqatsi> entao nao há lugar mais adequado do que aqui para querer facilidade com qualidade
<pqatsi> ;)
<Giverny> pqatsi, cara isso é opinião sua
<Giverny> tem gente que não compartilha da mesma opinião
<pqatsi> O canal oficial compartilha
<Ursinha> compartilha mesmo
<Ursinha> aqui não tem essa de rtfm
<Ursinha> linux não é só pra quem quer quebrar a cabeça, depois do Ubuntu não mesmo
<Ursinha> como o pqatsi disse, montagem não é um conceito intuitivo
<Ursinha> é bem simples, usuário que vem nesse canal vem fazer perguntas basicas. se não gosta de ter que responde-las, não responda, oras
<Ursinha> ninguem é obrigado a ajudar
<Ursinha> Giverny, certo?
<Giverny> Ursinha, por isso que não ajudei
<Ursinha> Giverny, não ajude e não fique incomodando os usuários com comentários como aquele
<Ursinha> isso não é bem vindo aqui
<Giverny> Ursinha, se você se incomodou tanto assim deveria ter ajudado o usuário ao invés de criticar meu comentário
<Ursinha> Giverny, eu não estava aqui, li o log agora
<pqatsi> Giverny: nao ajudar nao atrapalha
<pqatsi> mas criticar piora
<Giverny> eu falei pra ele ler
<Giverny> o guia foca
<Giverny> todo mundo aprende assim
<pqatsi> Giverny: nao, nem todo mundo
<Ursinha> Giverny, esquece isso que usuario linux tem que aprender tudo
<pqatsi> quer ver uma coisa?
<pqatsi> existe um guia foca de como usar o gnome?
<Ursinha> Giverny, usuario ubuntu quer usar o computador, e pronto
<Ursinha> que mania de achar que linux é pra quem quer usar terminal
<Ursinha> aff
<Giverny> Ursinha, se não fosse
<Giverny> eles não estariam aqui perguntando
<Giverny> se fosse fácil
<Ursinha> sua mãe quando usa o windows, vc a obriga saber que está montando o cd se ela quer só ouvir musica? não
<Ursinha> é fácil
<duke3d> Ursinha, oi
<Ursinha> basta vc só dar as instruções de como fazer
<duke3d> Ursinha ftw
<Ursinha> não precisa dar um livro de cálculo pro cara que vem te perguntar quanto troco ele tem que pegar comprando um pão
<Ursinha> não faz sentido
<pqatsi> [25/01-18:57:26] < Ursinha> não precisa dar um livro de cálculo pro cara que vem te perguntar quanto troco ele tem que pegar comprando um pão
<pqatsi> alias um cara q sabe calculo custa caro demais pra vender pao :D
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<Ursinha> but that's not the point :P
<Giverny> Ursinha, tão manda um e-mail pra canonical
<Giverny> Ursinha, fala que é pra ter um hal auto
<Giverny> de montagem
<Giverny> que os usuários acham dificil
<Ursinha> Giverny, pq vc não abre um bug no ubuntu?
<Ursinha> vc pode fazer isso
<Giverny> isso é bug?
<Ursinha> a canonical não tem nada a ver com isso
<Ursinha> ué, se vc acha que é, abre um bug
<Ursinha> não tem que pagar pra abrir bug
<Giverny> não acho bug
<Ursinha> é o que então?
<Giverny> você falou que não é intuitivo
<Ursinha> eu não disse isso
<Ursinha> disse que ninguem precisa aprender o fundamento pra fazer o básico
<Giverny> poxa vou ter que repetir o que você disse?!
<Porcks> caramba q q o cara pergunto q gerou toda essa discução?
<Giverny> até o pqatsi falou que não era intuitivo
<Ursinha> Porcks, o que gerou a discussão é o cara achar que usuario de ubuntu tem que saber tudo como funciona e não existe querer só fazer o lance sem saber pq
<Ursinha> Giverny, pode ser que ele tenha dito, e pode ser que não seja, esse não é o meu ponto
<Giverny> Ursinha, esse é o ponto
<Giverny> Ursinha, se você acha que não deve ser assim
<Ursinha> na verdade é muito simples
<Giverny> e deve ser intuitivo
<Ursinha> se tem algo errado -> abre um bug
<Giverny> a Canonical
<Giverny> não acha
<Ursinha> não tem canonical, o ubuntu[é um projeto da comunidade
<Giverny> ela acha que o usuário deve ler
<Ursinha> abre um bug, pronto
<Ursinha> é bem simples
<Ursinha> eu to falando de regras deste canal
<edenc> Ursinha: cálculo não, mas aritmética sim :)
<Giverny> Ursinha, não tem a ver com regra de canal
<Ursinha> na comunidade ubuntu, todos são bem vindos e quase todos sabemos que usuarios podem ser só usuarios, e acabou
<Ursinha> não tem que forçar ninguem saber
<Giverny> Ursinha, não ultrapassei nenhuma
<Ursinha> aqui não tem rtfm, e se achar ruim saia do canal
<Ursinha> é só isso
<Giverny> Ursinha, isso nem é off-topic
<Ursinha> Giverny, leia de novo o que eu disse. É só isso
<Ursinha> sua postura distoa de como uma pessoa deve se comportar com os outros usuarios na comunidade ubuntu
<Ursinha> só isso
<Giverny> opinião sua apenas
<Ursinha> Giverny, leia o codigo de conduta.
<Giverny> não compartilho do conceito de intuitividade
<Porcks> quem é o cara q ta com a duvida?
<Ursinha> é opinião da comunidade como um todo, esse tipo de coisa não é bem vindo
<Giverny> no linux
<Giverny> apesar de vocês falarem
<Ursinha> *sigh*
<Giverny> que tem que ser intuitivo
<Ursinha> Giverny, já disse... abre um bug
<Giverny> mas não é bug
<Giverny> como vou abrir se não é
<Ursinha> se tem que ser, e eu concordo, e vc achou um lugar que não é, abre um bug
<Giverny> ?!?!
<Ursinha> pro ubuntu é um bug sim
<Ursinha> qualquer proposta de melhoria ou algo que distoe do todo é um bug
<Ursinha> é assim que o ubuntu rastreia essas coisas
<Giverny> Ursinha, uaHuah se funciona é bug?
<Giverny> meu deus
<Ursinha> afe
<Giverny> que viagem
<Ursinha> Giverny, desencana disso então
<Giverny> Ursinha, ce tá viajando
<Ursinha> eu já falei o que queria falar
<Ursinha> se quiserem continuar a conversa, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Giverny> Ursinha, isso é sobre o ubuntu
<Giverny> não é off-topic
<Ursinha> Giverny, vc está sendo inconveniente
<Ursinha> se vc tem proposta de melhoria, estamos ouvindo
<Ursinha> se vc quer só fazer flame é outra coisa
<Ursinha> estou tentando conversar e vc só fala que estou viajando
<Ursinha> isso não é forma de discutir pra resolver um problema, eu acredito
<Giverny> Ursinha, flame?
<edenc> Giverny: realmente, não tem nada a ver você apontar o cabra que veio pedir suporte pro foca linux num canal de suporte
<Ursinha> por isso, vamos pro offtopic, já encheu demais o canal e o pobre do usuario que quer ajuda ficou perdido nesse mar de coisas
<Giverny> Ursinha, você que falou que é bug
<Giverny> e não é intuitivo
<edenc> se fosse no #linux-kernel-br aí sim
<Ursinha> edenc, isso que to tentando dizer pra ele, mas ele quer reclamar só, pelo que to vendo
<Ursinha> edenc, alias era a unica coisa que eu tava tentando dizer pra ele :)
<Giverny> Ursinha, eu tou reclamando!?
<Ursinha> ...
<Ursinha> afe
<Giverny> Ursinha, você que falou que era bug
<Ursinha> me ajudem, por favor :)
<Giverny> entenda
<Giverny> isso não é bug
<Porcks> ta bom se ninguem ta reclamando esta td bem vamos voltar ao normal e parar de brigar
<Giverny> se os desenvolvedores se propuseram a deixar do jeito que tá
<Ursinha> +1
<edenc> Giverny: você tá querendo divergir do tópico que foi tua indicação nada a ver
<Giverny> é porque tem que ser assim
<Giverny> mas não é bug
<Ursinha> Giverny, nossa cara, sério, se todo mundo pensasse igual vc nunca nenhum software iria mudar seu comportamento :)
<edenc> por isso todo mundo volta correndo pro windows
<Giverny> é pro cara se virar mesmo
<Ursinha> Giverny, não no ubuntu
<edenc> porque é uma merda mas tem suporte
<Giverny> Ursinha, então porque não já teve algo
<Ursinha> Giverny, no ubuntu é o oposto, por isso se não é intuitivo é um bug
<Giverny> intuitivo
<Giverny> ?
<pqatsi> ploft
<Ursinha> Giverny, pq estão melhorando com o tempo
<Giverny> Ursinha, 10.10
<Ursinha> Giverny, não é assim, quer vai lá e faz
<Ursinha> depende de um monte de coisas
<Ursinha> tem outras prioridades também
<Ursinha> mas isso não significa que não seja um bug
<Giverny> Ursinha, pelo amor de deus podia fazer até aqueles ícones mágicos do morimoto com bash
<edenc> e "bug" nesse contexto significa um monte de coisa, de feature request, a defeito a correção na doc
<Porcks> Giverny: td bem q não é bug mas é um comportamento anormal do sistema e ao abrirmos um bug sobre isso estamos informando q alguma coisa esta errada e não esta funcionando da forma como deveria funcionar assim eles ficam sabendo dessa ocorrencia e vão pesquisar oq pode ter causado tal fato
<Giverny> Ursinha, linha de comando e dava um mount
<Ursinha> exatamente o que o Porcks falou
<Ursinha> exatamente mesmo
<edenc> Giverny: você sabe dirigir?
<Ursinha> Porcks, obrigada :)
<Giverny> edenc,  sei
<edenc> Giverny: você sabe trocar a caixa de marcha do seu carro?
<Giverny> edenc, sei
<Ursinha> Giverny, sua mãe sabe dirigir?
<Giverny> não
<Ursinha> sua tia
<Ursinha> irmã
<pqatsi> voce sabe trocar um garfo da sua caixa de marchas?
<Giverny> Ursinha, minha familia não tá aqui pedindo ajuda pra usar ubuntu
<edenc> Giverny: acho meio difícil
<Ursinha> pqatsi, ele vai falar que sabe :P
<edenc> agora você nem tá sendo razoável
<pqatsi> Ursinha: HAuhAUHAUhAuHaua
<Ursinha> por isso que eu acho que a conversa já deu o que tinha que dar
<Ursinha> ele não quer entender o que estamos querendo explicar
<Ursinha> não adianta portanto
<edenc> Ursinha: ele tá entendendo sim
<edenc> mas tá afim de trolar
<Ursinha> edenc, pois sim :)
<Ursinha> o que acham de encerrar a discussão?
<pqatsi> ja deu
<pqatsi> e minha bateria tb
<pqatsi> Battery 0: Discharging, 16%, 00:24:27 remaining
<pqatsi> Ursinha: ele nao entende um conceito muito simples: Foco
<pqatsi> Foco, objetivo, missao, visao, etc.
<Ursinha> xi marquim
<Ursinha> pqatsi, deixa pra lá
<Ursinha> vamos falar de outra coisa
<Giverny> cara se é assim a várias versões do ubuntu
<Giverny> vocês que acham que é um bug
<Giverny> e ainda manda eu postar
<Giverny> isso como bug
<Giverny> eu que não acho
<Giverny> é mole?!
<Ursinha> então não posta....
<Ursinha> Giverny, chega cara, sério
<Ursinha> acabou a conversa
<Ursinha> se quiser continuar é no offtopic que está incomodando todo mundo e não vai levar a lugar nenhum essa conversa
<Ursinha> ninguem tá entendendo ninguem
<Porcks> Giverny: é o seguinte aqui no canal tentamos solucionar o problemas dos usuários sem manda los procurar em outras fontes a não ser q ninguém mais saiba resolver o problema ai vc pode indicar links específicos não coisas gerais como guia foca google vivaolinux caso vc não saiba ou acha a duvida muito boba não responda
<Ursinha> Porcks, vc tem razão, mas deixa isso pra lá pq só vai cansar
<Giverny> Porcks, já entendi fio
<Giverny> Porcks, tava discutindo o conceito de intuitividade no ubuntu
<Giverny> Porcks, que não compartilho
<Giverny> Porcks, dessa idéia
<Giverny> Porcks, e ela falou que era bug mesmo ela sabendo que não é um bug
<Ursinha> Giverny, é um bug.
<Ursinha> chega dessa conversa
<edenc> Giverny: pra missão do ubuntu, não montar um dispositivo de storage automaticamente é um bug
<Ursinha> ok?
<Giverny> Ursinha, tou conversando com o Porcks
<Ursinha> edenc, ele nao entende
<Giverny> Ursinha, sobre o ubuntu
<Ursinha> Giverny, vc está é trolando
<Ursinha> e nãoé só minha opinião isso
<Ursinha> todo mundo querendo conversar com argumentos muito simples e vc só quer discutir
<Ursinha> chega disso, não vai levar a lugar nenhum
<Porcks> ai alguem sabe usar o ufw?
<Ursinha> Porcks, o que é isso?
<Porcks> é o firewall q o ubuntu usá
<Ursinha> Porcks, procurei no google e a primeira resposta foi "united farm workers"
<Ursinha> hauhauhauah
<Ursinha> Porcks, entendi
<Ursinha> Porcks, achei isso aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<Ursinha> não sei se ajuda muito
<Porcks> preciso colocar essa politica no ufw: iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -s 0/0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<edenc> Giverny: agora sim você que é sabidão pode ajudar :P
<Porcks> pois com o firewall ativo não consigo fazer uma chamada de video no empathy
<Porcks> a pessoa me ve mas eu não a vejo
<Ursinha> edenc, não precisa disso também
<edenc> eu tenho pavio curto com troll
<Giverny> edenc, mano só por causa desse seu desrespeito não vou ajudar
<edenc> ué, você que chegou aqui ofensivo, homofóbico e machista
<Giverny> edenc, você quem tá falando
<edenc> perdeu completamente a autoridade moral de cobrar respeito
<edenc> <Giverny> com medo de linha de comando
<edenc> <Giverny> parece que é mulherzinha
<Giverny> sim ué
<Porcks> aff véio
<Porcks> de novo não
<edenc> homofobia e machismo em duas frases
<Giverny> edenc, veio na boa você é um troll
<Giverny> edenc, a discussão já até terminou
<edenc> http://xkcd.com/386/
<Giverny> Porcks, olha me parece que o ufw é uma tentativa de tornar o firewall mais fácil e parecido com o ipfw dos bsds
<Giverny> Porcks, tanto que a sintaxe é muito parecida
<Giverny> Porcks, como sudo ufw enable
<Giverny> pra habilitar o firewall
<Giverny> ou su -c 'ufw enable'
<Porcks> Giverny: achei uma coisa aqui vo da uma testada
<Porcks> sudo ufw allow <protocolo>
<Giverny> sim
<Porcks> onde o protocolo é o nome q esta listado no /etc/services
<Porcks> agora só preciso de alguem com cam no msn pra testar
<Giverny> sim lá tem as portas também
<Giverny> pode ser sudo ufw allow <porta>
<edenc> Porcks: você tá atrás de um roteador?
<Porcks> edenc: nãi
<Porcks> tipo quando desabilito o ufw o video funciona normal
<Giverny> sudo ufw status
<Giverny> diz se tá adicionado
<Giverny> a regra
<Porcks> mas quando ativo o ufw q da zica
<Giverny> qual zica que da?
<Porcks> Giverny: o gufw mostra no modo grafico as regras e os logs
<Porcks> a pessoa me ve mas eu não a vejo
<edenc> Porcks: qual protocolo você tá usando?
<Porcks> msn
<Giverny> cara qual a regra que voce ta usando Porcks
<Giverny> ?
<edenc> Porcks: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#For_which_protocols_does_Empathy_support_audio_and_video_chat.3F
<Giverny> Porcks, problema tá na regra
<Porcks> Giverny: então to tentando resolver
<Porcks> mas agora num tem ninguem com a cam aqui pra eu testar adicionei umas regras aqui vou testar mais tarde obrigado
<FelipeN> Atualizei pro maverick e estou tendo problemas: a frequência horizontal é muito grande pro meu monitor! Resultado: a tela apaga ao iniciar o ubuntu. Alguém sabe como resolver este problema?
<zitecrs> boa noite pessoal, estou com dificuldades na instalação do google earth em ubuntu linux
<zitecrs> já tentei diversos tutoriais na net, mas não está dando certo
<zitecrs> solicito ajuda na instalação, meu ubuntu é 10.10 e meu pc é P4 64bits
<Thiago-UBUNTU> boa noite a todos
<Thiago-UBUNTU> preciso de ajuda...
<Thiago-UBUNTU> não consigo colocar meu mic do meu eeepc pra funcionar
<Thiago-UBUNTU> to usando o UBUNTU 10.10
<zitecrs> thiago, apenas o mic não funciona?
<Giverny> FelipeN, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf diminui a linha da frequencia horizontal alt+o alt+x e feito
<Giverny> zitecrs, em que parte da instalação tá dando problema?
<zitecrs> depois q passo o comando chmod e tento a instalação
<joaogustavo> Boa noite
<zitecrs> Giverny, vc tem o earth instalado aí?
<Giverny> zitecrs, qual a permissão que você deu?
<zitecrs> sudo
<Giverny> zitecrs, você baixou o .deb
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> zitecrs, é mais fácil pelo .deb
<Giverny> é só dar dois cliques em cima do .deb
<Giverny> que ele instala tudo
<Giverny> sozinho
<Giverny> zitecrs, http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<zitecrs> Giverny, a msg de erro aparece antes do setup aparecer
<Giverny> qual a mensagem de erro?
<zitecrs> Giverny, eu já tinha feito o download do arquivo
<Giverny> zitecrs, com o .deb é bem melhor
<Giverny> zitecrs, só clicar duas vezes em cima dele
<Giverny> precisa fazer mais nada zitecrs
<joaogustavo> oque ele esta tentando instalar?
<Giverny> google earth
<zitecrs> nao me lembro exatamente a msg... dava erro no terminal antes mesmo de abrir a janela com setup de instalação do google earth
<Giverny> zitecrs, se você lembrasse a msg de erro ai a gente resolvia
<Giverny> :)
<zitecrs> Giverny, eu tinha baixado *.bin
<Giverny> zitecrs, .bin é java
<Giverny> zitecrs, só dar chmod a+x
<Giverny> e rodar ./nomedoaplicativo.bin
<zitecrs> exatamente o msm arquivo do link
<Giverny> não precisa do sudo
<zitecrs> até aí blz... e o arquivo fica executável, né?
<Giverny> sim
<zitecrs> o problema é depois q tento executar o arquivo
<Giverny> ele muda de cor
<Giverny> no ls -lha
<joaogustavo> nao encontrou .deb não
<Giverny> joaogustavo, foi o que falei pra ele
<Giverny> bem melhor .deb
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> .deb é só dar dois cliques e já tá tudo pronto
<zitecrs> Giverny, apareceu uma pasta com nome "googleearth-deb"  ela está relacionada com a instalação?
<Giverny> ta
<joaogustavo> eu to me batendo aki com um programa chamado inkocham, de automação para radios web, o player nao roda em linux ma nem fudeno
<Giverny> joaogustavo, usa wine
<joaogustavo> usei
<Giverny> não rolou?
<joaogustavo> ele abre nomal mas na hora de se conectar no servidor é o pepino
<joaogustavo> normal*
<Giverny> joaogustavo, se você quiser muito o programa usa virtualbox com windows
<joaogustavo> ja mexi em firewall fui na casa dum amigo aki pra ver se era internet
<joaogustavo> porque conecta toca 4 segundos de radio e cai
<joaogustavo> ja to cum sangue no zoio hehehe
<Giverny> é o ping timeout
<joaogustavo> não é para mim
<zitecrs> Giverny, rodei de novo a instalação e apareceu msg de erro: Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<joaogustavo> trabalho numa empresa que tem 56 filiais, temos uma servidor tocando as musicas e cada filial tem um computador conectado por esse playweb ke é integrado com o som ambiente do predio
<joaogustavo> e estamos migrando pra linux
<Giverny> zitecrs, ai ele verificou a integridade e falou que tá tudo bem
<zitecrs> Uncompressing Google Earth for GNU/Linux 6.0.1.2032.............................................................................................
<zitecrs> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<zitecrs> ^
<zitecrs> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<zitecrs> ^
<zitecrs> Couldn't load 'setup.data/setup.xml'
<Giverny> vix
<Giverny> zitecrs,
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<joaogustavo> mas vou ver o ping timeout
<Giverny> zitecrs, pasta e da o link
<Giverny> melhor que colar tudo aqui
<zitecrs> ok, desculpa, da próxima envio no !paste
<FelipeN> Giverny, não tenho nenhum arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf, só achei um /etc/X11/xorg/xorg.conf.failsafe .  Algo de errado nisso?
<joaogustavo> assim ngm tem muita experiencia em linux na empresa, mas ja demos uns bons passos. como servidor de webmail, servidor web em cada loja filtrando sites por palavras
<joaogustavo> ta bem bacana
<Giverny> FelipeN, não
<zitecrs> Giverny, onde eu errei?
<Giverny> joaogustavo, usa squid e samba que você migra tudo na hora
<Giverny> zitecrs, cara faz assim
<Giverny> esquece esse .bin
<Giverny> zitecrs, pega um tarball
<Porcks> zitecrs: vc já procurou o google earth no gerenciador de pacotes?
<Giverny> zitecrs, ou então procura no apt-get
<Giverny> que deve ter googleearth
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> ai é só sudo apt-get -y install programa
<joaogustavo> tem nao
<Giverny> FelipeN,
<Giverny> FelipeN, da um cp
<Giverny> nesse arquivo se for o caso
<Giverny> FelipeN, faz uma copia e modifica
<FelipeN> ?
<Porcks> zitecrs: googleearth-package
<Giverny> FelipeN, no arquivo do xorg
<zitecrs> já tentei no gerenciador, mas nao tenho ele lá
<Porcks> zitecrs: esse pacote ira gerar um .deb para a instalação
<joaogustavo> Giverny, usamos squid e samba, mas o sistema ainda roda no windows server 2003, mas ai ja estamos usando rdesktop pra acesso
<Porcks> zitecrs: marque os repositorios de terceiros
<joaogustavo> a missao é rodar a radio
<joaogustavo> ai posso dormir susse
<FelipeN> Mas não vi nada falando de frequência nesse arquivo.
<joaogustavo> pois eh
<joaogustavo> porque voce nao pega o google earth na verção para windows mesmo e nao tenta abrir pelo wine
<Porcks> zitecrs: e repositorio de parceiros
<zitecrs> ok, pode ser isso... estou apenas com repositorios canonical
<FelipeN> Giverny, o arquivo que te falei /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe, não vi nada nele falando de frequência.
<Giverny> FelipeN, é tu vai ter que dar um reconfigure no xorg
<FelipeN> E como se faz?
<Giverny> FelipeN, pra ele rodar com uma linha horizontal menor
<Giverny> FelipeN, qual versão do seu ubuntu?
<zitecrs> giverny, nao deu certo via apt-get
<Giverny> zitecrs, voce adicionou os repositórios de terceiro?
<FelipeN> Giverny, acabei de atualizar para 10.10.
<zitecrs> giverny, o chrome instalei facilmente
<zitecrs> mas o earth ainda nao funcionou
<FredGeek> boa noite
<Giverny> FelipeN, tenta sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Giverny> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Giverny> FelipeN, não tenho certeza não uso ubuntu faz um bom tempo
<Giverny> FredGeek, boa
<FredGeek> Giverny, qual vc usa?
<Giverny> zitecrs, é a mesma coisa do chrome
<zitecrs> Porcks, vc flw sobre .deb, como é mesmo?
<Giverny> zitecrs, só pegar o .deb
<Giverny> do site do google
<zitecrs> entao, o chrome instalou facilmente, mas o earth nao está dando certo...
<joaogustavo> tenta aki zitecrs http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-o-Google-Earth-no-Debian-Etch
<Giverny> zitecrs, normal acontece
<joaogustavo> é veio mas as vezes funciona
<Giverny> zitecrs, http://www.google.com.br/intl/pt-BR/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<Giverny> zitecrs, ainda mais quando a gente ta começando no linux :D
<Giverny> FredGeek, arch
<Giverny> FredGeek, bsd
<FredGeek> Giverny, nunca usei essa distro, e nem usei bsd, o kernel é bom?
<Giverny> FredGeek, bsd é microkernel
<Giverny> FredGeek, www.archlinux-br.org
<zitecrs> descobri uma possivel fonte do meu erro... eu estava baixando versao beta
<zitecrs> tentarei a 5.2
<FredGeek> Giverny, é microkernel q doido, ja tentou compilar o kernel?
<Giverny> FredGeek, www.freebsd.org
<Giverny> zitecrs, :)
<FredGeek> Giverny, tem outros sabores né, net bsd, open bsd, é sempre o mesmo kernel?
<zer0ne> zitecrs: x86 ou x86_64?
<Giverny> zitecrs, olha direito o arquivo que vai pegar de boa
<zitecrs> a versao do meu ubunto é 64
<zitecrs> amd
<Giverny> zitecrs, ai é a arquitetura
<Giverny> do seu pc
<zer0ne> tu instalou o ia32-libs?
<zitecrs> a arquitetura do meu pc é intel, a versao do ubuntu é amd64
<zer0ne> se não instalar o Google-Earth não funciona
<Giverny> FredGeek, sim tem outros sabores é microkernel
<FelipeN> Giverny, já tinha feito isso (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) antes e não resolveu.
<Giverny> FelipeN, tenso
<FelipeN> hahaha
<zer0ne> se não instalar,
<FredGeek> FelipeN, qual seu prob? placa nvidia?
<zer0ne> faltou a ,
<zitecrs> zerone, como instalo esse ia32-libs?
<zer0ne> synaptic
<zer0ne> ou apt-get install ia32-libs
<zer0ne> no caso sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<FredGeek> to usando o squeeze amd64, configurei o compiz, só n achei aquele efeito brega do fogo, alguém sabe o nome do plugin dele? hehe
<ldfsilva> fala pessoal
<FredGeek> ldfsilva, opa
<Giverny> FredGeek, compiz
<FredGeek> Giverny, ?
<FelipeN> FredGeek, a frequência horizontal tá muito alta pro meu monitor.
<Giverny> FredGeek, os efeitos
<FredGeek> Giverny, qq tem?
<peregrinator_six> FredGeek, extra-plugins
<Giverny> lá que tem o fogo brega
<FredGeek> Giverny, eu sei, só n sei qual
<FredGeek> peregrinator_six, vlw
<FredGeek> peregrinator_six, ta falando sobre o pacote deb?
<zitecrs> pessoal, obrigado pelas orientações! preciso sair agora, seguirei o conselho de vcs na instalação
<peregrinator_six> FredGeek, Animations Add-Onm pra ser mais exato!
<peregrinator_six> Add-On
<zer0ne> FredGeek: compiz-fusion-plugin-extra
<peregrinator_six> FredGeek, deve ser, eu uso o Ubuntu 10.10 então...
<pqatsi> naite povo
<pqatsi> Ursinha: naite
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, boa noite menino! :)
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: opa opa
<zer0ne> noite
<FredGeek> zer0ne, vlw achei é esse mesmo, to puxando
<FredGeek> peregrinator_six, vlw
<zer0ne> o/
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<zitecrs> vlw
<zer0ne> zitecrs: falo
<joaogustavo> se alguem puder me ajudar meu erro é o seguinte
<joaogustavo> err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x521a08 "?" wait timed out in thread 001b, blocked by 0009, retrying (60 sec)
<FredGeek> galera me faz uma coisa, clica com o botão direito do mouse no seletor de workspace do canto inferior direito do gnome e em preferências, e me falem qtas opções tem
<FredGeek> pq no squeeze n tem como aumentar o número de workspaces!!!!
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> não tem...?!
<joaogustavo> a respeito do ping time out como posso mudar isso dentro do ubuntu, aumentar o ping por ex
<FredGeek> n
<peregrinator_six> isso é opção do GNOME e não do sistema operacional...
<FredGeek> peregrinator_six, e eu preciso aumentar pra 4 pro efeito cube do compiz funfar
<FredGeek> já mexi em tudo e n acho, até na documentação do gnome eu segui a risca e n deu
<peregrinator_six> FredGeek, não precisa de ir por lá não...
<peregrinator_six> FredGeek, pode fazer isso no propio gerenciador do Compiz! ;)
<pqatsi> joaogustavo: como é?
<FredGeek> peregrinator_six, eu sei, mas tipo, pra ela rolar legal agente tem q por 4 workspaces pra ficar o cubo e n só 2... to errado?
<zer0ne> FredGeek: ta com o compizconfig-settings-manager instalado certo?
<FredGeek> zer0ne, certo
<zer0ne> entra nele
<FredGeek> pronto
<peregrinator_six> FredGeek, apartis de 4 tá valendo! :)
<zer0ne> em Opções Gerais
<FredGeek> peregrinator_six, pois é, no squeeze só vem 2 default
<zer0ne> Tamanho da Área de Trabalho
<joaogustavo> pqatsi, estou emulando pelo wine uma radio web chamada winkochan, porem quando eu me conecto no servidor ela toca 4 segundos e cai
<zer0ne> Tamanho Horizontal
<zer0ne> só escolher quantos quer
<joaogustavo> pqatsi, o saco é que essa empresa nao disponibiliza o programa para linux, somente pra windows, minha esperança é o wine
<pqatsi> joaogustavo: isso não parece problema do linux - imho
<ldfsilva> pessoal, alquém está usando algum cliente de email como Thunderbird, alguma recomendação ?
<FredGeek> zer0ne, xo ve perai, n to achando estas opções
<zer0ne> categoria Geral
<zer0ne> Opções Gerais
<joaogustavo> pqatsi, nao entendi! sou newbie ainda hehe se puder ser um pouquinho mais especifico
<pqatsi> nao me parece zica do linux h
<pqatsi> joaogustavo:
<FredGeek> zer0ne, vlwwwww, deu certissimo
<zer0ne> :)
<Porcks> zitecrs: googleearth-package procura no gerenciado de pacotes
<Ricardo__> peregrinator_six, 12 dias!
<joaogustavo> pqatsi, ja tentei usando CentOS e ubuntu, os dois S.O dão o mesmo problema, ao meu ver tem kara de ser internet mesmo
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, good night.
<pqatsi> joaogustavo: também acho
<pqatsi> joaogustavo: em todo caso, se vc quiser REALMENTE ver o que há, comece sniffando o trafego do programa
<joaogustavo> pqatsi, vim trabalhar com isso em casa porque nao uso firewall, no trabalho hoje eu berrava com meu chefe pra desabilitar, porque estava crente que era isso
<pqatsi> hoje em dia, ou a transmissao e feita em RTMP, ou em MMS ou em real
<pqatsi> joaogustavo: que diaxo de aplicacao q e essa q mal pergunte?
<pqatsi> ta disponivel ao publico?
<joaogustavo> http://www.winkochan.com.br/
<joaogustavo> é um software de automação para webradio
<joaogustavo> ele roda dentro de um servidor, e as filiais baixam e executam um webplayer
<FredGeek> alguém sabe aonde acho podcast sobre debian, ubuntu ou linux em geral?
<joaogustavo> no windows ele roda que é uma maravilha ¬¬
<FelipeN> buaaaaaa!!!  A frequência horizontal tá muito alta pro meu monitor. Será que alguém sabe resolver isso?
<FredGeek> FelipeN, sua placa é da nvidia?
<pqatsi> joaogustavo: mmm
<FredGeek> se for digita sudo nvidia-xconfig q ele vai criar um xorg.conf novo com as detecções automáticas
<FelipeN> FredGeek, agora vc me pegou... Nunca de atenção a isso.
<pqatsi> joaogustavo: xover isso
<joaogustavo> pqatsi, o pepino é que queremos migrar pra linux, (minha ideia de girico) e a radio é a unica coisa ke nao consegui fazer rodar.
<Porcks> joaogustavo: é radio on-line?
<pqatsi> joaogustavo: entendo
<pqatsi> xover essa jabiraca
<FelipeN> FredGeek, não sei minha placa de video.
<joaogustavo> pqatsi, nosso sistema é remoto, roda dentro de um windows server 2003, com o rdesktop consegui fazer rodar tela cheia, resolvi o problema com licença hehe e impressoras tambem
<FredGeek> FelipeN, sudo lspci | grep VGA
<joaogustavo> pqatsi, agora a radio ke ta me fudeno a vida
<pqatsi> joaogustavo: vamos com calma
<joaogustavo> pqatsi, se voce quiser fazer o teste baixa nosso playweb, www.winkochan.com.br/manica
<joaogustavo> 3mb
<pqatsi> AAC?
<pqatsi> uia
<pqatsi> isso deve tar sendo transmitido via icecast
<pqatsi> apostar quanto
<FelipeN> FredGeek, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<FredGeek> FelipeN, nunca tive placa S3, mas já tentou apagar o xorg.conf e ver oq é detectado pelo X, se é do jeito q vc ker?
<FredGeek> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bck
<FelipeN> Como assim?
<FredGeek> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FelipeN> Ahhh.
<FredGeek> /etc/init.d/gdm3 restart
<FredGeek> n sei se no ubuntu é assim, to no squeeze
<FelipeN> FredGeek, mas eu não tenho nenhum arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FredGeek> FelipeN, então vc deve procurar algum utilitario pra sua placa S3
<FredGeek> apt-cache search S3
<pqatsi> joaogustavo: vo abrir esse negocio aqui agora
<pqatsi> joaogustavo: mas se n der, te ajudo amanha, porque to no 3G
<pqatsi> amanha da usp consigo ver bem isso
<joaogustavo> pqatsi, aopa
<joaogustavo> pqatsi, tudo bem! eu vou continuar me batendo aqui
<FelipeN> FredGeek, como se faz para ver os resultados página por página?
<Porcks> FelipeN: vc consegue acessar o terminal?
<FredGeek> sudo apt-cache search S3 | less
<Porcks> FelipeN: apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-savage
<Porcks> FelipeN: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Pro-Savage-no-Ubuntu-10.10
<rafaelsoaresbr> Minha placa de rede Intel Gigabit onboard não está funcionando a contento usando o módulo e1000e. Estou usando uma Realtek offboard. Alguém conhece algum bug no driver e1000e?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eu ja usei uma placa S3 de 8Mb faz um tempão hehe
<FelipeN> FredGeek, Porcks, parece q eu já tinha xserver-xorg-video-savage, mas achei um tal de xserver-xorg-video-s3 - X.Org X server -- legacy S3 display driver. Acho que vou instalar.
<FredGeek> FelipeN, clicou no link do Porcks? tenta seguir o tutorial q tem + chance de dar certo
<mandrak> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<FredGeek> tem um 10 a + ai
<FelipeN> Porcks, FredGeek, a respeito do que diz o link, eu tenho que *criar* o arquivo xorg.conf ou eu salvo no lugar do xorg.conf.failsafe ?
<Porcks> FelipeN: vc tem q criar o arquivo
<pqatsi> FredGeek: its a joke
<pqatsi> :d
<joaogustavo> hey alguem ai conhece uma distribuição chamada "Fenix" baseada em debian lenny ?
<FredGeek> pqatsi, xD achei q era erro
<pqatsi> ;)
<FredGeek> joaogustavo, qual site?
<FredGeek> joaogustavo, sistemafenix.com.br?
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, esse mesmo
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, conhece ?
<FredGeek> joaogustavo, n
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, da uma olhada
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, nao que eu trabalhe para a empresa hauiuahIUAHAUH
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, mas vendemos algumas maquinhas com esse sistema, nos deu uma dor de cabeça uns dias atras pela falta de repositorios
<FredGeek> joaogustavo, vende com ubuntu e seja feliz
<joaogustavo> maquinas*
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, auaIUHHAUH pensei nisso, acredito que se comprar os computadores sem SO nenhum instalado vai sair mais barato e vai dar menas dor de cabeça
<rafaelsoaresbr> Vou instalar as atualizações propostas (proposed) pra ver se resolve o problema da placa de rede
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, linux para usuario final é ubuntu, e nao tem coneversa.
 * peregrinator_six *menos... ;)
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, a questão é, eu posso realmente fazer isso?
<rafaelsoaresbr> joaogustavo, já fazem isso http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/showthread.php?t=1118703&highlight=ubuntu+avancando
<joaogustavo> eu sei de uma empresa chamada megaware que distribui com seus cm
<joaogustavo> computadores*
<joaogustavo> uma versão customizada do ubuntu
<joaogustavo> chamada megalinux
<rafaelsoaresbr> o problema é com o suporte né?
<joaogustavo> ultimamente eu tenho sido o suporte haiuaAAHAUIh
<joaogustavo> nas maquinas com linux fenix eu ja desisti de trabalhar
<joaogustavo> peço para me trazerem a maquina e instalo o ubuntu + alguns aplicativos como msn, compiz(criançada fica doida) alguns jogos e add atalhos na area de trabalho para facilitar a vida do cliente
<joaogustavo> to na duvida com o seguinte, é certo fazer isso ?
<joaogustavo> por um lado eu penso que possa ser errado pois nao pago nada pela instalação, mas por outro, nao tenho lucro nenhum
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu acho que pode sim, acho que o que não pode é os seus clientes irem pedir suporte da canonical
<joaogustavo> ah entao ta susse, eles nao pedem suporte nem pra microsoft (nos pc com windows original) nem para as empresas ke distribuem suas propias distribuiçoes!
<joaogustavo> cliente vai buscar o suporte onde ele comprou o computador
<FredGeek> joaogustavo, primeira coisa q eles vão fazer é mandar alguma loginha fundo de quintal formatar e instalar o windows
<FredGeek> lojinha*
<Giverny> fato
<Giverny> nego sempre da um jeito
<joaogustavo> isso sao clientes que chamamos de cliente de suganda compra
<joaogustavo> segunda*
<joaogustavo> aquele cliente que vai comprar seu primeiro computador
<joaogustavo> que chega na loja compra o pc de 799,90
<mvfm> boa noite
<mvfm> =)
<joaogustavo> um monitor de 22" (num computador oque conta é o monitor na logica dele"
<joaogustavo> + impressora + webcam + volante + vibrador usb etc etc
<joaogustavo> ele quer plugar tudo e quer que funcione
<joaogustavo> mesmo sendo linux
<knh-> pessoal, o forum esa ok?
<knh-> está*
<joaogustavo> é foda mas é divertido principalmente aqueles com sotaque do interior rsrsrs
<FredGeek> joaogustavo, funcionar provavelmente vai, com ubuntu então é + chances de funcionar sem eles entraram em contato com vc
<FredGeek> joaogustavo, as vezes pra vc é até pior isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> ahuHAUHUAHU
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, concerteza, eu até prefiro ficar no meu cantinho, sem incomodação do que ter que ficar quebrando a cabeça
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, parte boa é que a cada problema resolvido a gente aprende um pouco mais
<FredGeek> joaogustavo, + e o dimdim dps q acabar a garantia?
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-26
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, a jogada é voce ser autorizada das marcas que voce vende, STI, CCE, Megaware, Bitway
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, porque quando o computador chega na empresa com qq problema, e voce resolve, é aberta uma OS pra empresa em questao, e eles depositam um determinado valor em conta
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, assistencia tecnica da positiva deve ser a mais lucrativa de todas
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kkkkkkkkkkk
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, se for necessario trocar peça, eles enviam a peça sem custo nenhum, e ainda pagam pela troca, ai é só enviar a defeituosa para eles
<FredGeek> joaogustavo, + deve ter q pagar pra ser uma autorizada né, tipo franquia
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, acho q a da "Arquimedes" deve dar + dinheiro q positivo
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, pior que não.
<joaogustavo> FredGeek, basta voce trabalhar com a venda dos produtos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, "Arquimedes" ? não entendi!
<joaogustavo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, positivo nada mano, STI =D
<joaogustavo> eu digo isso pela quantidade de assitencia
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, uma empresa q monta pc, tipo uma positivo menor
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, pois então mais um motivo...se a positivo vende mais, tem qualidade pior e tem menos assistencias elas devem faturar mais eheheh
<joaogustavo> mas isso vai até 2014
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, ah não conheço nunca vi nada fabricado por ela...graças a deus
<joaogustavo> ai vai acabar essa montuera de marca semvergonha de computadores por ai
<joaogustavo> 2014 acaba a lei de incentivo fiscal pra informatica
<joaogustavo> a nao ser que nossa ilustre presidente faça mais umas cagada
<joaogustavo> sabe oque da menos problema, CCE, acreditem se quiserem
<FredGeek> só colando um video de um mmorpg pra linux gratuito com gráficos q me chamaram a atenção, alguém joga? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxWXJRajT0I&feature=player_embedded#at=97
<joaogustavo> emulei perfect world aki
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, eu concordo CCE ta muito boa...principalmente custo beneficio voce compra uma maquina core i3 330m 2gb ddr3 hd 320gb com mochila por menos de 1200
<joaogustavo> ta bem bacana pra jogar, bem pouco bug
<Giverny> cedega + wow
<Giverny> pwnz world
<joaogustavo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, exato, eu comprei um i5 com eles 4gb de memoria, hd640 e nao tenho do ke reclamar
<joaogustavo> carrego pra td ke é canto, ja abri ele fucei td oque tinha direito uahiaAH e ta rodando beleza
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, eu vi esse ai com mochila numa promoção tava saindo por 1649...quase eu compro
<FredGeek> to procurando jogo nativo mesmo, sem wine
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, vou acabar comprando um CCE, meu colega comprou esse i3, baratinho
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, eu tenho varios amigos que tem a mais de 2 anos inclusive sem nenhum problema...positivo, amazon e sti não duram 1 ano
<rafaelsoaresbr> A Positivo investe mais em publicidade né? Quem não conhece aquela brincadeira: CCE - Começou Comprando Errado?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rafaelsoaresbr, a CCE era muito ruim mesmo antigamente até as tvs eram ridiculas
<joaogustavo> rafaelsoaresbr, nao, o certo é Cliente Cavalo que Estraga
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rafaelsoaresbr, não sei o que houve mas mudou da agua pro vinho
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, computador montado não tem jeito, ou vc compra um tope, tipo hp tal ou então chora com essas sucatas incentivadas pelo porco do presidente ai no mercado... :|
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, positivo tb tem note bom, tem modelo lixo mas tem uns q n perdem nada pra acer etc. digo pq no serviço tem um ótimo
<Giverny> hp/del/acer
<Giverny> hp/dell/acer
<joaogustavo> ouvi dizer que a HP ta com problemas na parte de suporte
<joaogustavo> antes eles trocavam
<joaogustavo> agora me falaram ke ta uma burocracia do inferno
<Giverny> joaogustavo, isso é pq tem usuário se aproveitando
<joaogustavo> antigamente com impressoras eles entregavam uma nova na casa do cliente e a defeituosa largavam por la mesmo.
<Giverny> joaogustavo, nego cospe na placa de video
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eu tenho um Acer que vai fazer 4 anos
<joaogustavo> auhAIAUHIUAHAUH
<Giverny> joaogustavo, e fala que o note ta com defeito
<pqatsi> [25/01-22:11:17] < joaogustavo> ouvi dizer que a HP ta com problemas na parte de suporte
<pqatsi> HP eu nao compro nem pro meu inimigo
<joaogustavo> kkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> 2 queimaram circuito de potencia, no mesmo lugar e praticamente do mesmo jeito
<pqatsi> placa mal soldada
<Josue_Rezende> boa noite
<joaogustavo> noite
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, rapaz eu ja pensei assim...mas a hp faz anos que ta dando problema pricipalmente na linha pavilion, a dell é boa mesmo mas fala sério esperar 25 dias pro notebook chegar? e
<Giverny> conheço um cara que tem note hp a 5 anos
<Giverny> nunca deu defeito
<omelete> compra kennex
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, os antigos são bons mesmo os novos não
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, BRASIL, UM PAIS DE TODOS... :S
<FredGeek> amazon kkkk
<joaogustavo> compra net megatrom com tela giratoria touch
<joaogustavo> iuaiuhauahIAUH
<rafaelsoaresbr> microboard
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, pavilion dv4 e dv5 são chatos eu tenho um e conheço outros varios... um amigo jogou um no lixo
<knh-> Alguem poderia me dar uma ajudinha? to tentando postar no forum do ubuntu mas nao vai
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, hoje eu to mais assim ou compro um ótimo custo beneficio que eu va trocar daqui 1ano ou 2 tipo um CCE ou então compro um modelo específico por causa de alguma caracterisca especia como bateria ou placa de video
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> knh-, não tem que esperar o moderador aceitar não? algo assim?
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, melhor dell mesmo
<Giverny> :D
<Josue_Rezende> pessaol vou comprar uma imprenssora a laser e queria saber qual a melhor?
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, isso é o pais que vc vive homem... http://br-linux.org/?p=28851
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, nunca vi nego falar mal da dell
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, poisé mas eu gosto muito melhor que qualquer linha pessoal...exceção ao xps e por um preço MUITO bom....mas esperar 25 dias e ter que negociar pelo telefone é muito chato
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, ce já viu?
<FredGeek> aqueles e-machine da acer é bom? qq é essa linha?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, não não dell é muito bom em hardware melhor de pc que existe só perde pra apple que eu não considero um caso a parte
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, únicas coisas que eu compro montadas são: Aparelhos de telefone, som, gelaedira, mas pc, nunca, prefiro montar sozinho, sempre sai mais em conta! :)
<peregrinator_six> *geladeira...
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, concordo
<Josue_Rezende> e isso ai
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, não não é, tanto por isso que eles vendem com outro nome pra não manhcar imagem da empresa...e-machine é pra se livrar de resto peças
<Josue_Rezende> comprar pc montado ñ vira
<Josue_Rezende> pois ñ vem tudo o que vc quer
<joaogustavo> acer é segunda linha da Dell
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, verdade desktop eu sempre faço isso, mas notebook só quem te dar opção é dell e apple...não da pro meu bolso
<joaogustavo> tipo a PCCHIPS da Gigabyte
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, que historia é essa? nada a ver
<Josue_Rezende> rsrs
<gbs> asus rulez!!
<peregrinator_six> Josue_Rezende, aliás, só vem o que vc não quer, muita dor de cabeça e peça fraca... :S Ainda mais aqui no brasil que o nivel de qualidade é baixissimo nivel!
<joaogustavo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, nao tenho certeza se é Dell ou HP, ḿas é segunda linha de uma delas
<gbs> acer nao eh segunda linha de ninguém
<FredGeek> joaogustavo, acer é marca mto boa
<gbs> é a segunda maior fabricante de notebook do mundo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, nada disso acer é uma empresa independe e concorrente da dell e da hp
<gbs> foi a primeira a dar aparelhos com 8H+ de bateria
<peregrinator_six> gbs, nmão deixa de ser segunda... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSAUHS
<peregrinator_six> *não..
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, inclusive eu acho melhor que hp e QUASE nivel da DELL
<gbs> é pq a acer tem MUITOS modelos barateados
<gbs> dell quase nao tem modelo fraco
<peregrinator_six> gbs, verdade.
<Josue_Rezende> peregrinator_six e só pra resaltar o Brasil é o segundo em compras do pc do mundo
<gbs> HP também tá floodando de modelo barato
<knh-> Ctrl-Alt-Del: que nada, ta dando erro qdo mando postar, firefox e chromium
<peregrinator_six> Josue_Rezende, tem mercado mas não tem qualidade, aff...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, em que pasi? não aqui no brasill hehehe
<Giverny> mano é Apple > Dell > resto
<Josue_Rezende> e vero
<gbs> aqui tem
<gbs> HP de 1100 R$
<gbs> 1400
 * peregrinator_six brasil, um pais de todos... :S
<gbs> tem um phenom x3 de 1800
<gbs> com 4250
<gbs> mas aposto q vai dar defeito com menos de 2anos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, então voce não conhece IBM/Lenovo
<gbs> :P
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, 1100 é netbook não vale
<gbs> apple SUXXXXXXXXXX
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, conheço a IBM claro
<Giverny> :D
<gbs> Ctrl-Alt-Del: Notebook
<Josue_Rezende> eu quero uma imprensso sem pensar no presso
<Josue_Rezende> preço
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, então não da pra chmar IBM de RESTO!
<Josue_Rezende> eu quero uma que copia em massa
<gbs> amigo meu comprou um dv6 ano passado
<gbs> 2k
<Josue_Rezende> e impreime tbm
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mas ta muito nova ainda no mercado
<gbs> deu problema no usb, no display, no hd...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, os Thinkpad são os melhores do mundo!
<gbs> :P
<Giverny> de notebook
<gbs> Thinkpad é um lixo
<gbs> puta computador tosco e quadrado
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, MUITO NOVA! ta loco é a mais antiga fabricante!
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, correção
<Giverny> de PCS e mainframes
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, formato não tem nada a ver com qualidade
<gbs> ok
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, de notebook é relativamente nova
<FredGeek> gbs, thinkpad eu n compro nem por 500 reais, mal acabado feio
<gbs> vo te dar um pc todo torto
<gbs> daí vc me responde isso
<gbs> FredGeek: auehauehu :P
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, nada disso
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, concordo com vc, nada a ver mesmo...!
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, meu pai tem um notebook ibm
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, tu prefere um torto que vai durar 10 anos com a configuração de um alienware ou um com carcaça de mac e configuração de um pc de 10 anos atras da positivo?
<gbs> odeio mac
<gbs> péssima comparacao
<peregrinator_six> gbs, vc odeia até vc mesmo... :P
<gbs> e eu nao compro notebook pra durar 10 anos
<gbs> compro pra revender com 2 anos, mais do que isso tá virando sucata :P
<gbs> e o meu asus rulez.
<joaogustavo> gbs, concordo
<gbs> CPU: Intel Core i7 CPU Q 740 @, 1.81 GHz, 0 KB ((null) Load)
<gbs> Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M
<gbs> :D
<gbs> peregrinator_six nao entendo como usuarios de linux aceitam o modelo tosco e fechado da apple
<gbs> é quase um insulto pra mim :P
<peregrinator_six> gbs, eu não, notbucha e macs não entram em minha historia de user nunca! :D
<Giverny> ow fi intelzin
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, fechado é só o sistema operacional o hardware "fechado" chama-se controle de qualidade.
<Giverny> + nvidea
<Giverny> igual a sucesso
<gbs> Acer planeja ser a maior fabricante de PCs do mundo em 2011
<Giverny> pode ser da positivo
<Giverny> eahuhae
<gbs> http://www.adrenaline.com.br/tecnologia/noticias/6863/acer-planeja-ser-a-maior-fabricante-de-pcs-do-mundo-em-2011.html
<gbs> problema da positivo
<gbs> é o acabamento
<gbs> é fraco
<gbs> assim como itautec que cai os parafuso tudo
<gbs> e amazonpc tambem acho fraco
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, problema da positivo é o acabamento a qualidade das peças a configuração das maquinas assistencia tecnica ruim só isso
<Giverny> achava legal
<gbs> qualidade das peças
<peregrinator_six> rsrsssrs
<gbs> nao achei ruim nao
<Giverny> aqueles itautec
<Giverny> q
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, amazon pc e positivo são identicos
<Giverny> vinha com alarma pra janela de casa
<joaogustavo> Notebook STI Aurex IS 1807HD - http://www.semptoshiba.com.br/produtos/notebooks/notebooks#listaprodutos
<Giverny> *alarme
<joaogustavo> eu gostei desse se nao fosse pela marca rsrs
<Giverny> uns montadões pretos
<Giverny> da itautec
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, semptoshiba muito ruim e muito feio
<Giverny> que o monitor vinha com som imbutido
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, ao contraio dos TOSHIBA sem o semp!
<gbs> Segundo dados do IDC, no terceiro trimestre de 2010, Acer ficou com 13% da fatia do mercado, enquanto que a HP, por outro lado, “abocanhou” 17,6% do mercado
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, hp sobrevive de nome...mas ta com os dias contados se não mudar rapidinho
<joaogustavo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, auhUAHaiu da umaolhada nesse, ta bonito esse pelo menos
<gbs> cara
<gbs> eu usei hp e acer
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, olhei não gostei não
<gbs> senti diferença de qualidade quando usei Asus
<joaogustavo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  tela de 18" 2HD de 500 em raid quadcore
<gbs> usei dell também
<gbs> esquentava d+
<gbs> xps 1530
<joaogustavo> soh fico pensando na moxila pra poder carregar
<joaogustavo> um amigo meu tem um asus soh nao sei a nomenclatura
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, asus é muito boa mesmo ganha da linha desktop da ibm e da da dell
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, mas não ganha da empresarial =D
<joaogustavo> ele dis que nao troca de marca por nada no mundo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs,  e nem da gamer
<gbs> gamer da dell?
<joaogustavo> inclusive quer pegar essa versão nova com 3dvison
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sim
<gbs> ganha sim :P
<Giverny> ta louco não troco
<Giverny> um servidor da dell por nada
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, nao tem notebook gamer pra competir com um alienware
<gbs> tem sim
<gbs> Asus G73H
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ¬¬
<gbs> pera
<gbs> devo ter errado o nome
<Giverny> ou é ibm ou é dell
<Giverny> :D
<joaogustavo> nao confio em IBM nao
<Giverny> apple não entra nesse mercado
<joaogustavo> desde que descobri que ela fazi a umas maquinetas na segunda guerra pros nazistas catalogarem judeus
<gbs> inclsuive
<joaogustavo> oO
<gbs> a asus ja anuncionou notebook gamer
<gbs> com os novos core i7
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, anunciar eu quero ver começar a vender =D
<joaogustavo> gbs, problema é preço, note asus é mt caro
<gbs> joaogustavo: paguei 2.6k no meu :=)
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, mesma faixa da dell e da lenovo/ibm
<gbs> na verdade, o dell mais proximo do meu
<gbs> usava intel
<gbs> :P
<gbs> vga intel
<gbs> G73JW
<gbs> nome do notebook gamer da asus
<gbs> eu tenho um N82J e um N61J
<gbs> o n61J foi 2.6k
<joaogustavo> republic of gamers ?
<gbs> joaogustavo s
<joaogustavo> *.*
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, pois nos site da dell no dia do lançamento do XPS14 voce levava ele por 2400 e com certeza não era vga intel
<gbs> cara
<gbs> XPS = CALORRRRRR
<gbs> eu ja usei esse lixo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, bom eu não não posso falar nada =D
<gbs> dia que a dell aprender a isolar o calor
<gbs> daí até rola
<Giverny> gbs, pra que existe cooler fio
<Giverny> ehauh
<gbs> lol
<gbs> comprar notebook gamer é dificil
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, nisso concordo os asus são os mais frios
<gbs> pq as empresas entopem de lixo pra deixar o desempenho no talo
<gbs> e esquecem de isolar o calor
<gbs> a asus faz isso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs,  e que tem bateria melhor
<gbs> outra fabricante EXCELENTE
<gbs> é a msi
<gbs> na verdade, o top notebook gamer hoje, é um msi
<gbs> alienware com 5570
<gbs> tava 5k
<gbs> ¬¬'
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, sim sim msi é boa mas as coisas boas dela não vem pra ca =(
<peregrinator_six> gbs, pc montado pela 1ª vez com mobo MSI a mais de 3 anos aqui e nada de problemas! :)
<gbs> msi rulez :D
<gbs> depois quem quiser
<gbs> confere
<gbs> Asus N61J
<gbs> core i7 radeon 5730 4g ddr3 500g hd 7200rpm
<gbs> i7 740qm
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, desktop não vale...meu primeiro pc a placa era uma pcchips duro 9 anos sem dar problema
<gbs> é o note do meu irmao
<gbs> o meu é só trocar a vga pra uma geforce 335m
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, bom é notebook que sofre esquenta vai pra cima e pra baixo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, ai da pra dizer se os componentes são bons
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, pra mim que não vejo nenhum valor em notbuchas, vale e muito! \o/
<gbs> peregrinator_six: eu uso notebook como desktop
<gbs> to agora com o notebook ligado via hdmi
<joaogustavo> peregrinator_six, o dia que voce precisar trabalhar voce muda de ideia
<gbs> num led de 24' :D
<gbs> e usando mouse/teclado sem fio :3
<gbs> o notebook fica no canto dele, em cima do cooler
<gbs> tenho um LG 2486L
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, é que eu sou viciado...não saio de casa sem um computador =D
<joaogustavo> gbs, minha ex mulher começou a implicar comig por causa desse tipo de coisa hauiuaUHAUAH
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, pra ter noção eu tenho um ipod touch um smartphone e 2 notebooks, pra não correr o risco
<gbs> joaogustavo ?
<peregrinator_six> joaogustavo, quando fizerem um notbucha que dura sem arriar a bateria po no minimo 12 horas continuas rodando street fighter IV full hd com todos os efeitos no maximo por um preço humanamente viavel ai eu lhe darei razão viu fiote...!? ;)
<gbs> 12 horas?
<gbs> aeuaheuahue
<gbs> nada dura 12 horas
<joaogustavo> gbs, mas o apice foi eu nao ter usado um dinheiro que eu ganhei pra trocar a maquina de lavar e ter comprado um outro pc
<gbs> em busy
<joaogustavo> uhaiuhuhIUHA
<peregrinator_six> gbs, o meu pc dura 24 horas! \o/
<peregrinator_six> AHSUAHSUAHUASHUAHUSH
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, ah pow tomada é a coisa mais facil do mundo
<peregrinator_six> IMIIMIMMIMMIMIMMIMMIM
<gbs> peregrinator_six: dura?
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHUSHAHSHSUAHSUH
<gbs> 200KVA teu nobreak? P
<gbs> :P
<gbs> Desktop GASTA ENERGIA LIKE DEMONIOOOOOOO
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, alem do mais a asus ja tem notebook com 12h de duração de bateria em modo economico =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, macbook dura 10h
<gbs> dura10h se vc nao mexer o mouse
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, so falta saltar do modo economico pro modo full agora
<gbs> mexeu o mouse cai pra 5h :P
<peregrinator_six> gbs, sem imiimmimmimmimmimmimmimm
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Giverny> gbs deixo pc ligado a semana toda no trabalho
<Giverny> nunca dá problema
<Giverny> desktop
<joaogustavo> pode me chamar de preconceituoso mas quem gosta de mac....
<gbs> Giverny: e não é pra dar mesmo o_O
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, não é não se usar normal internet e programação edição de texto dura umas 7h
<gbs> teus capacitores aguentam umas 50 mil horas
<gbs> depois disso eles morrem :D
<joaogustavo> 50 mil horas
<gbs> Ctrl-Alt-Del: aham, abre um jogo = 1h
<gbs>  :P
<joaogustavo> meu deus
<gbs> na verdade
<gbs> ótimos capacitores duram 50 mil horas
<joaogustavo> meu desk ta nos finalmente
<joaogustavo> acho ke tem usn 2 meses ke nao desligo ele
<joaogustavo> uhaiuhaIUHIUAIUh
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, ah mas se abrir jogo ai liga a gt330m fi ai é mais caro mesmo
<peregrinator_six> gbs, http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-162812573-placame-msi-amd-soquet-am2-_JM
<gbs> peregrinator_six msi rulez
<gbs> baratinha hein?
<peregrinator_six> joaogustavo, UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSHUAHSAH
<Giverny> tou pensando em montar um pc de aquário
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gbs, assim como o asus tambem SE tivesse uma placa dessa não durava nas 6 ou 8h  que promete
<Giverny> saca gbs
<gbs> peregrinator_six: eu to com uma asus am2 made in brasil :D
<joaogustavo> eu tomei no * com meu desk
<peregrinator_six> gbs, a mais de 3 anos eu paguei 149 anos com agarantia de 1 ano! ;)
<gbs> comprei pra reviver meu dsktop é um x2 4000+
<Giverny> pôr um processador intel e coisas boas em uma placa
<joaogustavo> sempre usei asus
<Giverny> e jogar dentro
<peregrinator_six> ops...
<Giverny> de um aquario
<joaogustavo> quando fui inventar de trocar a mobo
<peregrinator_six> 149 reais... :P
<joaogustavo> peguei uma ABIT
<gbs> Ctrl-Alt-Del: sim :P eu nao defendo nenhuma marca em relacao a bateria
<joaogustavo> 6 meses ela faliu ¬¬
<Giverny> com líquido metálico
<gbs> Ctrl-Alt-Del: mas apple é sempre a pior!
<gbs> apple são os cretinos
<joaogustavo> quem disse ke acho driver pra placa de som no windows 7
<gbs> cara
<joaogustavo> o som funciona, porem com o home nao
<gbs> quem fabrica o codec de audio
<gbs> nao eh a abit
<joaogustavo> realtek
<gbs> descobre o fabricante e te vira
<joaogustavo> eu sei
<gbs> abit FOI a melhor fabricante do mundo
<gbs> por eras
<gbs> :~
<gbs> bons tempos
<gbs> na epoca do athlon xp
<gbs> abit comandava
<joaogustavo> virei a internet atras de drivers
<joaogustavo> o home funciona, 2 caixas
<gbs> testou no linux?
<peregrinator_six> gbs, outra mobo porreta, ASRock! SHOW de placa! :D
<joaogustavo> yahp
<joaogustavo> funga
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> eu queria um notebook com tela fullhd sem ser um gamer fodão top de linha
<gbs> nao curto
<gbs> asrock é barateada
<joaogustavo> ai eu desisti
<gbs> já tive asrock que capacitor estourou rápido
<gbs> nao eh placa de gamer
<peregrinator_six> gbs, quero lá saber rapaz, tem qualiodade é o que importa! Eu em... :p
<gbs> capacitor estourar = falta de qualidade
<joaogustavo> meu pai usa o pc mais do que eu, o veio ta feliz do jeito que ta
<peregrinator_six> gbs, tive uma de segunda mão e não me deu nenhum problemas! :)
<sandrossv> Boa noite!
<gbs> eu tinha uma AM2NF6-VSTA
<gbs> ASROC
<gbs> ASROCK*
<peregrinator_six> boa noite!
<joaogustavo> noite
<gbs> o cpu ficava em 60 graus quando jogando
<sandrossv> :)
<joaogustavo> gostei do regnum
<gbs> ou seja, nao era calor o problema
<joaogustavo> bacana
 * peregrinator_six foi jantar! :)
<sandrossv> gbs: o meu desliga se eu tentar compilar alguma coisa
<gbs> mas mesmo assim pifou
<sandrossv> oO
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, é massa o regnum pra linux é o melhor
<gbs> sandrossv: o_o
<sandrossv> *medo*
<joaogustavo> gbs, no meu desk tenho uma AW9D-MAX Sound
<sandrossv> The mana world é legal
<FredGeek> joaogustavo, qq isso aw9d?
<joaogustavo> gbs, 9600Gt XfX ,core 2 duo 2.5, nao é o mortal de costas, mas pra jogo ja ta bom
<joaogustavo> gbs, mobo da abit
<joaogustavo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, consigo ele somente pelo site? ou ja tem disponivel pelo apt ?? hehehe
<sandrossv> regunm = 874MB
<sandrossv> 0.0
<sandrossv> regnum*
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, viu o video q eu pus?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sandrossv, melhor jogar tibia que mana hehehe
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, vi...ja conhecia
<sandrossv> cansei de tibia
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, já jogou?
<FredGeek> sandrossv, tibia é um vírus e o runescape é a cura
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, só pelo site ou se usar algum repositorio talvez o playdeb
<FredGeek> playdeb?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, não pouco tempo internet não muito boa...essas coisas
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, é da uma lida sobre ele
<Yojan> yo, alguém aí pode ajudar?
<Yojan> tenho o ubuntu no meu note
<joaogustavo> tempo é uma coisa escassa hoje emdia
<joaogustavo> oque nao daria por dias de 48hrs rsrs
<Yojan> e um pc com windows 7 na mesma rede,
<Yojan> to tentando acessar os arquivos compartilhados no 7 pelo ubuntu
<Yojan> mas do de cara com uma tela de erro assim
<Yojan> falha ao recuperar a lista de compartilhamento do servidor
<joaogustavo> yojan clica em locais depois em conectar-se ao servidor depois muda a opção ftp publico para compartilhamento do windows e coloca o ip da maquina com win 7
<Yojan> ok
<joaogustavo> eu fiz assim e deu cerot aki
<joaogustavo> certo*
<Giverny> gbs,
<Giverny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0inosGZj50
<Giverny> isso que é legal
<Giverny> =D
<Yojan> nop
<Yojan> joaogustavo, da o mesmo erro
<joaogustavo> delisga o firewall no windows 7
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, o da campus party a nitrogenio liquido é mais legal
<Yojan> antivirus e firewall desativados
<Yojan> e o compartilhamento selecionado para todos
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, é mas ali era pra ele atingir 7ghz de clock
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Yojan, quando tu conecta em uma rede com windows 7 ele geram um senha tu vai precisar fornecer ela
<Giverny> e é foda manipular o nitrogêncio
<Giverny> *nitrogenio
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, continua sendo mais legal justamente por esses dois motivos hehehe
<Giverny> qualquer bobagem ele derrmar em tu já era irmão
<Yojan> vou tentar
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, cair no dedo tu perde o dedo
<Giverny> é instant cast
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, =D
<joaogustavo> Yojan, se pedir senha, usando o usuario e senha do adm do win 7 ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, nao da não tem que ser com a senha da rede mesmo que o windows 7 gera
<joaogustavo> capeta sono do inferno
<Yojan> bom
<Yojan> nem chega a pedir senha
<Yojan> to parado nesse erro
<joaogustavo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, desk remote me confundindo aki
<joaogustavo> qual o erro que da
<Yojan> falha ao recuperar a lista de compartilhamento do servidor
<FredGeek> Giverny, truco esse pc a oleo ai kkkkk
<joaogustavo> vamo googla o erro aki
<Giverny> é bala
<Giverny> tou pensando em pegar uma placa e fazer isso ae
<Giverny> deixar ele ligado o ano todo
<Giverny> ver o que dá
<Yojan> opa, joaogustavo
<Yojan> abriu ake
<Yojan> agora tá pedindo usuario e senha
<Giverny> meu recorde de pc ligado desktop ligado foram 8 meses
<Giverny> mas resfriamento a cooler mesmo
<Giverny> normal
<Giverny> quero um assim agora
<Giverny> ou a water ou oleo
<Giverny> tem nego que usa um óxido metálico ae
<Yojan> joaogustavo, ele pede um usuario e senha agora
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, não gosto muito dessa ideia não sou mais um cooler bem estupido do que liquido...onde tem liquido tem vazamento mais cedo ou mais tarde
<joaogustavo> Yojan, calma mano to caçando alguma coisa aki
<Yojan> ah, bele
<Yojan> eu já caí nessa da senha antes
<Yojan> nunca consegui passar dela
<knh-> pessoal, em todos os foruns que eu li o set root do grub normalmente é hd0,1 ou ,algo. O meu tá assim set root='(hd0,msdos2)' em todos os dispositivos esse msdos e um número. O note tá reiniciando qdo eu entro pelo win7. alguem teria uma idéia?
<Yojan> já tentei de tudo
<Giverny> Cesar_Augusto_W8, não vaza
<Giverny> ops
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, não vaza
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, gasta 2 mil num pc e dps vaza 2 minutos de agua e vc fica 2 anos puto de raiva
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, é impossivel não vazar...pode não ser mais cedo...mas com certeza mais tarde
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, com water ele é controlado
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, vai renovando a água
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, mas não existe sistema perfeito, se não fizer manutenção ele vai vazar e eu não gosto da ideia de fazer manutenção regularmente se eu tendo um pasta termica boa e um cooler bom eu nao precisaria
<joaogustavo> Yojan, da uma olhada aki ó http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/windows-ubuntu/986524/
<Yojan> bele
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, raramente se troca pasta térmica de pc rapaz
<Giverny> eeheh
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, help!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, foi isso que eu acabei de dizer
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, ???
<joaogustavo> Yojan, eu vi algo tambem sobre a forma de compartilhamento de arquivos no widnows 7, no painel de controle mude suas opçoes de compartilhamento para ver oque acontece
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, good night man...
<joaogustavo> sono ¬¬
<joaogustavo> tenho eu
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, eu disse que não gosto de refrigeração liquida pq precisa de manutenção e refrigeração a cooler e pasta não precisa
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, good evening
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, o efeito fica muito bom o bicho em baixo da água
<Yojan> joaogustavo, eu já mexi lá antes
<Yojan> deu nada
<kayros> fala peregrinator blz...
<kayros> me da um help..
<kayros> rsrs
<Yojan> como faço pra reiniciar o samba sem reiniciar o pc?
<kayros> como fazer para destravar pastas no ubuntu 10 04
<ruffleS> Yojan, sudo service samba restart
<kayros> qual o comando..
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kayros, destravar? como assim?
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, os caras exageram no pc
<Giverny> olha o comentário do cara
<kayros> eh assim... eu instalei um jogo e a pasta dele esta travada comcadeado
<Giverny> "finally you can play tetris in full resolution"
<kayros> com cadeado
<Yojan> ruffleS, samba: unrecognized service
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kayros, ah é só acessar como root da alt+f2 digita gksudo nautilus
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai tu vai poder mecher no arquivo que quiser
<kayros> ok vou tentar aqui
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> claro que precisa da senha de root
<omelete> Yojan,  tenta smb
<ruffleS> Yojan,  /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, hauahuahuahau...tetris não mas tibia vai com certeza kkkkkkk
<ruffleS> Yojan, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<omelete> invoke-rcd samba restart
<Yojan> smb tmb não deu
<Yojan> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<joaogustavo> restart...
<omelete> ubuntu com comando do red hat/fedora
<omelete> nem sabia q tinha
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, e eu não admito ninguem falar mal do tibia ele tem versão nativa pra linux coisa que outros jogos não se dão ao trabalho =D
<ruffleS> Yojan, você não ta com o servidor instalado. está?
<Yojan> to
<Yojan> sei lá que ta acontecendo
<ruffleS> Yojan, sudo apt-get install samba
<Yojan> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<Yojan> Construindo árvore de dependências
<Yojan> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<Yojan> samba já é a versão mais nova.
<Yojan> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 8 não atualizados.
<Yojan> gabriel@ga
<Yojan> ta instalado
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, tibia e todo em lua duas configs ele roda até em celular
<joaogustavo> eu ainda acho ké configuração do compartilhamento do w7
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, lua é uma linguagem muito loco até WOW usa e é brasileira =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, windows 7 muito chato ¬¬  só serve pra jogar
<Yojan> ruffleS, será que preciso daquele pacote swat?
<Yojan> ele não sei se tá instalado
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> joaogustavo, se voce não tiver um imac ai nem pra jogar ele serve
<Yojan> só uso o w7 pra jogar mesmo
<Yojan> xD
<joaogustavo> aqui em casa é um cuh tem 4 comp com windows 7, é um saco
<ruffleS> Yojan, não sei. parece que o samba não ta instalado pq o comando pra reiniciar é sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<joaogustavo> um deles me da acesso a 2
<joaogustavo> esses dois nao acessam outros 2
<Yojan> ruffleS, vou tentar reinstalar
<joaogustavo> mas os outros acessam eles
<joaogustavo> e todos acessam o primeiro
<Yojan> cara, rede é uma merda
<joaogustavo> eu eu nao sou dotado com o dom da paciencia larguei td assim
<Yojan> já me bati muito com isso
<ruffleS> Yojan, você so precisa do samba pra os windows acessarem seu computador. pra seu pc acessar os windows não precisa do pacote samba
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del, feita na UFRJ
<Giverny> só gringo usa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, poisé como tudo feito aqui né só o povo de fora da valor =D
<Yojan> ruffleS, o windows acessa o ubuntu de boa
<joaogustavo> eu ia pedir isso
<Yojan> só pra o ubuntu acessa o windows que pede senha
<joaogustavo> agora
<joaogustavo> sei ke é besteira mas senha do adm ?
<joaogustavo> to insistindo nessa ideia pq to com sono e to com preguiça
<joaogustavo> uhaiuhuahhauAUH
<Yojan> o adm e o user do 7 não tem senha
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Yojan, ja tentou colocar a da rede como eu falei?
<Yojan> senha da rede que o 7 dá ainda nào
<Yojan> deixa eu ver
<Yojan> Ctrl-Alt-Del, não deu
<Yojan> volta pra tela de senha
<Yojan> tipo, ele acessa o pc, aparecem as pastas compartilhadas e tudo mais
<Yojan> quando vou abrir uma pasta qlqr pede senha
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> yojan botou o usuário e aquela senhazona mais ou menos assim ta65d7a65s76d5as67d5a?
<joaogustavo> olha nao sei se ajuda
<joaogustavo> mas aki
<Yojan> Ctrl-Alt-Del, coloquei o user do 7 e aquela senha
<joaogustavo> tem 2 pc ligado fora o meu
<joaogustavo> um deles fica numa pasta chamada workgroup e outra numa chamada casa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Yojan, tenta fazer o contrario acessa do windows no ubuntu
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Yojan, compartilha uma pasta qualquer do uubntu
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e tenta acessar do windows
<Yojan> Ctrl-Alt-Del, isso funciona
<Yojan> já usei várias vezes
<joaogustavo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mudar o grupo de trabalho no w7
<Giverny> que viadagem que tá esse bbb
<Giverny> poutz
<Giverny> ;x
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> olha o que eu achei num forum
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> As conexões ubuntu 10.10 x W7 estão funcionais só quando o PC Windows está configurado em um domínio. Se não estiver só na "gambiarra" que os colegas acima descobriram. Acho que em breve devem soltar uma atualização para ver isso... porque se depender da Microsoft vai ficar como está pra sempre, se não piorarem.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Leia mais: http://www.adrenaline.com.br/forum/area-linux-e-open-source/325221-problemas-com-rede-windows-7-x.html#ixzz1C6I2dPlc
<joaogustavo> mudar o grupo ?
<Yojan> bom, eu uso 10.04
<kayros> valew Ctrl-Alt-Del deu certo..
<Yojan> mas o 7 não ta em domínio
<kayros> aprendi mais uma
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kayros, =D
<kayros> ;)
<kayros> tks
<joaogustavo> http://www.babooforum.com.br/forum/index.php?/topic/727867-ubuntu-pedindo-senha-quando-iniciado/
<joaogustavo> detalhe pro ultimo comentario
<joaogustavo> ¬¬
<Yojan> bom, vou ter que tentar configurar o w7 em domínio depois
<Yojan> meu irmão tá usando o pc
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Yojan, formata e bota ubuntu =D
<Yojan> não dá pra jogar daí
<Yojan> aquele é pc pra jogo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Yojan, e pra que tu quer compartilhar pasta entao?
<Yojan> tenho arquivo lá que preciso as vezes
<joaogustavo> poe td nesse pc mesmo
<Yojan> ou mover do meu note que fica se espaço pra lá pela rede
<joaogustavo> deixa la soh pra jogo
<Yojan> esse é o problema
<Yojan> meu note n tem hd pra isso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Yojan, ah blz compra um hd externo um de 500gb ta 200 reais
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> eehee
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> larga mao de bater cabeça com windows
<joaogustavo> eu faço assim mano, filme e jogo é td no pc
<joaogustavo> arquivos ke uso pro trabalho ficam no note
<joaogustavo> e nao me incomodo nao
<Yojan> bom, vou deixar o loko aqui usar
<Yojan> té depois
<joaogustavo> até
<joaogustavo> malz nao poder ajudar
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, não gostei de como ficou o tema..  vou apagar hehehe
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> falar nisso queria um SSDzinho de 64gb ja tava bom =(
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, que pena... :P
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ser pobre é dificil
<ruffleS> mas ja achei um aqui bem bacana. é uma modificação do elementary
<marlop> joaogustavo, acabei de ler os logs, se o Yojan entrar novamente fala pra ele ir nas conf avançada de compartilhamento no win7 e desativar o compartilhamento com senha
<marlop> é a unica coisa q funcionou aqui
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, um...
<joaogustavo> marlop, tudo oque dissemos pra ele, foi pensando que ele ja devia ter feito isso.
<joaogustavo> marlop, aqui esta tudo desativado o compartilhamento com senha e msm assim ainda tem computadores que insistem em nao se enxergarem
<joaogustavo> na verdade eles se enxergam na rede
<joaogustavo> mas pedem senha
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, http://ubuntued.info/gnome-shell-tenha-a-futura-aparencia-do-gnome3
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, http://ubuntued.info/tema-40-tron-legacy-gs
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, hahah ja ia falar desse tema do tron
<marlop> esse negocio de pedir senha tem duas fontes, a pasta nao esta compartilhada com o user "todos" q é como o windows faz pra liberar acesso anonimo, e/ou nas conf de compartilhamento ta marcado como ativado o compartilhamento por senha
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, não da pra usar muito tempo pq cansa de tanto efeito, mas é legal só pra invocar os amigos de vez em quando
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, cara, o ubuntued.info/ ficou lindo de designer! :)
<marlop> joaogustavo, ^^^^
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, são poucos os temas que saem no ubuntued que me agradam
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, rsrrss, a mim já é muito ao contrario...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, eu eliminaria essa aba da direita e deixa só uma central e mais larga, mas se a propaganda é necessária fazer o que...ficou muito bom mesmo assim
<joaogustavo> marlop, verdade, agora eu lembrei, um dos comp aki eu soh acessei quando compartilhei uma pasta em especifico dessa forma!
<joaogustavo> marlop, nao vou la na minha irma agora nao senao levo sapatada, mas amanha vou fazer o teste aki com o ubuntu no pc dela, ke eu nao consigo acessar tambem
<marlop> :)
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, agora me bateu uma saudade de ter um desktop faz 4 anos que só uso notebook
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, melhor do que o do http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ que ainda tá todo estruturado na proposta do tema do Ubuntu 7.04 ainda cara... :|
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk eu ja to achando vantagem de tar on-line pq nem isso tava ultimamente hauhauahuaha
<joaogustavo> vou nessa
<joaogustavo> até mais
<joaogustavo> gostei daqui.
<joaogustavo> uhauihahAIUAUIH
<peregrinator_six> joaogustavo, bom descanso man.
<joaogustavo> peregrinator_six, o/ vlw
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, em compensação uma das melhores paginas que eu conheço é do ubuntu.com limpa, cores bonitas e bem escolhidas, espaço bem utilizado perfeita
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, completamente a ver com a tematica do Ubuntu 10.10...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, agora meu sonho é um dia fazer uma página que carregue tão rapido quanto a do br-linux é a pagina que abre mais rapido que eu conheço
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, google.com não conta nessa comparação é praticamente uma pagina em branco
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, será que na versão do ubuntu 99.04 eles já teram mudado a tematica da pagina do http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ man...?! :S
<peregrinator_six> *terão...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, não vou ta vivo pra ver =(
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, ve o que...?! Quem lhe garante que vai ser mudado...?! :P
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, daqui pra la o ubuntu ja virou global nem vai ter esse lance de ubuntu-br... vai ser igual o google quando voce entrar no site ele reconhece seu idioma e ja muda pra ele automatico
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, olhando pra a pagina do http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ deu até vontade de usar o ubuntu 7.04 aqui em live cd, mas não tenho mais, já fazem anos que eu os redistrbui! :P
<peregrinator_six> *redistrbui...
<peregrinator_six> *redistribui...
<peregrinator_six> saiu finalmente...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, no meu estágio na prefeitura eu ainda mecho nele as vezes ainda tem instalado em algumas máquinas
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, triste mas melhor que windows xp pirata
<peregrinator_six> podes acreditar que sim!
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, os videos do youtube ajudam a matar a saudade! O tempo que pra fazer o compiz rodar não era pra qualquier um não! :)
<peregrinator_six> *qualquer...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, poisé agora até unity roda em placa sis hauahuahua
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSAUSHAHUSHUAHS
<peregrinator_six> o mundo tá acabando mesmo... Sinal dos tempos...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, ps: medo do que vai vir no ubuntu 11.04...unity por padrão....vai ser um transição dificil
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, nem quero saber do ubuntu 11 (numero da maldição... :P) vou pegar só os LTS agora e assim que sair o Debian 6 no mes que vem já erá! :D
<peregrinator_six> *era...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, tenho 2 raivas do debian na minha vida...1 eu queria usar ele por ele ser o mais estavel seguro de todos praticamente o pai do linux moderno...mas eu por duas vezes dei um simples apt-get autoremove e ele apagou meu gnome
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> AHSUAHSHUAHSUH
<peregrinator_six> isso nunca irá acontecer comigo! :P
<peregrinator_six> Debian é meu amigo! RSRSRRSS
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, depois eu quis usar por ser mais leve mais basico e tal....mas ai mais 2 anos pra sair uma versão nova os pacotes TÃO muito atrasado! até mesmo os do testing...e se for pra usar o unstable prefiro o aptosid antigo sidux que ja vem todo configurado
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai larguei debian de mão....ainda cai na tentação de baixar o linux mint debian edition só pq ele é rolling release, mas ai eu pensei já que é pra usar uma distro baseada no debian eu uso o maldito do ubuntu logo que eu ja to acostumado
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, não quero nem saber de atualizado, quero algo que eu configure e não me de dor de cabeça, e outra, quero aprender, não quero e nem ligo pra pacotes atrazados, se for por isso fico com o Ubuntu 10.10 mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, meu uso de pc é trivial, então, o Debian se encaixa perfeito em minhas expectativas de uso! :)
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, eu tentei migra pro archlinux...ou distrozinho ignorante em desempenho muito boa, e os pacotes extremamente atualizados é a distro mais atualizada de todas e tambem roling release e voce aprende muito pq configura tudo na mão...realmente gostei
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas não tenho tempo pra ela e não sou tão bom em linux pra cometer erros e saber corrigilos todos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai ca estou eu no ubutnu denovo
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, já a conhecia de anos, já li muito sobre ela, ótima mesmo, mil vezes melhor do que o slackware (distro de fanaticos)... :P
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas assim que existir uma boa distro baseada no arch que é muito nova ainda e com gnome-shell instalado por padrao ja que o arch não vem com interface grafica ai eu mudo pra ela
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, me apaixonei pela filosofia kiss, mas não custava nada ter um desktopzinho padraõ pros noobs que nem eu se mudarem aos poucos pra distro
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, ai vira ubuntu... :P
<peregrinator_six> aushuahsuhauhsahshs
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, nada ubuntu tem um monte de scripts e programas e tralala pre instalado
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, eu queria só o gnome e o gdm =(
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, só fazer!
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, eu pensei nisso, mas eu não gosto de live cds remasterizados ... ja tentei usar por um tempo sempre da um tipo de merda
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, apesar de que eu não sei como estaõ os programas de remasterização hoje em dia
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, umavez eu instalei nesse notebook que to usando aqui no ubuntu a minha taxa de transferencia do hd externo pro hd do notebook é na casa dos 22mb/s
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> no arch ficou 30mb/s
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ele aproveita bem melhor o hardware
<peregrinator_six> beleza. :)
<Porvoero> fui...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, voce que é defensor dos desktops? tem desktop que use EFI em vez de BIOS?
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, faa em br que eu lhe entendo...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> *fala...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, hahuahauahau
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, sabe o que é um bios né?
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  basic imput output sistem!
<peregrinator_six> acertei...!?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> é assim quando voce aperta o botao de ligar o computador ele dispara o P.O.S.T que verifica todo o hardware do computador pra ver se ta tudo ok se estao presentes
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> a bios vem logo em seguida
<peregrinator_six> um...
<peregrinator_six> e...!?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> é o programa que configura todo o hardware e chama o sistema operacional
<FelipeN> gente, eu experimentei seguir as dicas do link http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Pro-Savage-no-Ubuntu-10.10 para reconfigurar o xorg, mas agora mostra erro no Xorg.0.log.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai do sistema operacional em diante é o que todo mundo ve na tela
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, é com vc...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, pois então o EFI é uma tecnologia que tem a mesma função da BIOS
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, MAS ela é mais moderna e mais eficiente no trabalho ela "SABE" aproveitar melhor os recursos de hardware
<peregrinator_six> beleza! E já tá vindo em placas novas...?!
<novato> como faco a VGA port funcionar, galera?
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, da pra ajudar o Felipe ai não...?!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, por exemplo os macbooks imacs etc...ja utilizam EFI em vez de bios
<novato> configuracao da makina: notebook positivo - premium - placa sis chipset 671
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, ajuda ai a galera...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FelipeN, rapaz é pq por padrão o ubuntu não usa um xorg.conf...ai se voce criar um ele vai passar a usar e nesse trecho ai so tem parte da configuração completa do xorg.conf
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FelipeN, por isso ele da erro
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FelipeN, alem do mais o xorg.conf é especifico pra sua maquina e o xorg de outra pessoa só funciona se os componentes dos computadores de voces forem parecidos
<FelipeN> Sim, era o que o arquivo log dizia, que o xorg.conf estava incompleto, "no screens found".
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ctrl-Alt-Del, As novas BIOS da Intel talvez suportem, eu não tenho certeza e ainda não pude testar: http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/showthread.php?t=1114187&highlight=bios
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eu tentei instalar o Windows mas ele não se permite instalar em um disco GPT, ainda não pude testar com o Ubuntu.
<FelipeN> Ctrl-Alt-Del, cheguei a mudar algumas coisas no xorg.conf . Na seção Monitor, tentei colocar o VendorName, ModelName, HorizSync e VertRefresh de acordo com as espec. do meu monitor.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rafaelsoaresbr, é ai é um pouco diferente ... uma máquina que tem BIOS não tem EFI... e uma que tem EFI não tem vbios...essas ai seria uma bios que tenta trabalhar como um EFI
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FelipeN, perai tem um comando que talvez te ajude
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tenta Xorg -configure
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mas já é alguma coisa não
<rafaelsoaresbr> Que use UFI nunca ouvi falar nao
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rafaelsoaresbr, é o famoso melhor que nada
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> heheheh
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rafaelsoaresbr, não sei pq a galera não mudou ainda acho que é por que o windows não suporta ainda
<rafaelsoaresbr> seria bom um desktop com EFI por todas as vantagens que ele possui
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rafaelsoaresbr, se voce instalar o ubuntu num macbook e instalar em outro notebook com a mesma configuração no mac o desempenho fica muito melhor só por causa do EFI
<FelipeN> Ctrl-Alt-Del, tive que executar com sudo, senão dava erro por não conseguir mover Xorg.0.log para Xorg.0.log.old .
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rafaelsoaresbr, que alias é uma das causas do macOS rodar tão tranquilo, fora do sistema ser feito especifico praquela maquina
<marlop> novato, vc instalou o driver ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FelipeN, é esses comandos que mexem na pasta /etc é tudo com sudo
<FelipeN> hmmm...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> novato, placa sis é foda mas tem tutoria especifico so pra elas vou te mandar aqui
<novato> blz, Ctrl-Alt-Del
<novato> jah achei
<novato> valeu
<novato> eu tinha feito toda a instalacao necessaria
<novato> eu soh tinha que rodar o sisctrl
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> novato, +D
<rafaelsoaresbr> Tenho 4Gb de RAM e o sistema só reconhece 3,8Gb! Aproximadamente 201Mb fica reservado, No Windows 7 fica reservado só 68Mb
<crimeboy> ruffleS:
<FelipeN> Ctrl-Alt-Del, tentei fazer o teste que dizia no output pra fazer (X -config /home/<conta>/xorg.conf.new), com sudo, e a frequência voltou a ficar fora do intervalo suportado pelo monitor.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FelipeN, vou te dar uma noticia trite não saco nada de xorg...tenta deletar os arquivos xorg.conf que tu criou pra ver se ele volta pro padrão
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> talvez reiniciar o computador
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai se voltar tudo normal procura outra solução pro teu jogo rodar
<crimeboy> Ctrl-Alt-Del: nao precisa reiniciar
<crimeboy> killall X
<crimeboy> se tiver o gdm ele vai reiniciar o X automatico
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> crimeboy, tai falou e disse quem sabe mais do que eu =D
<crimeboy> page closed, usa webirc? ;]
<FelipeN> Conseguiiii!!!!!!!!!! Car*lho!!!!!!!!!!!
<FelipeN> Porcks, conseguiiii!!!!!!!
<FelipeN> (xorg.conf) Era preciso acrescentar, nas subseções Display da seção Screen, a chave Modes com o valor "800x600" (ou outra resolução mais adequada). Como a resolução é íntrinseca a frequência, não adianta alterar só a frequência: se a resolução for muito alta, a frequência tb teria de ser maior.
<FelipeN> Agora já tá muito tarde e eu tenho que descansar. Tchau pra todo mundo!!!! E valeu pelas dicas!!!!!
<italocura> cof cof cof
<pqatsi> bom dia pessoal!
<italocura> buenos dias
<Infernius[BR]> bom dia
<Infernius[BR]> alguem tem alguma página que eu possa ler sobre HipHop?
<FredGeek> bom dia
<nona> Infernius[BR], dá uma olhada nisso https://github.com/facebook/hiphop-php/wiki/
<Infernius[BR]> to lendo..:D
<liberie> Ursinha: Dia/Tarde
<Ursinha> liberie, dia
<Ursinha> :)
<gar0t0> bom dia
<gar0t0> Alguem sabe o repositorio pra eu instalar os softwares educativos do edubuntu no ubuntu ?
<pqatsi> gar0t0: o mesmo
<pqatsi> gar0t0: sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<pqatsi> gar0t0: só o KDE que gasta um repositorio novo: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<gar0t0> pqatsi: valeu! primeiro eu preciso tentar acessar a maquina
<gar0t0> :)
<pqatsi> rofl
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
 * pqatsi corre :D
<pqatsi> alias, se for 10.10, troque o aptitude por apt-get porque aptitude não vem por padrao
<FredGeek> eu sei q existe + n consigo + achar... gostaria de saber qual comando eu uso pra saber quais bibliotecas um programa especifico usa e o local aonde ele as procura. alguém sabe?
<pqatsi> ldd
<pqatsi> ldd /usr/bin/ls
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<pqatsi> tem um outro mais completinho, o nm
<pqatsi> ele mostra os simbolos
<FredGeek> simbolos?
<FredGeek> desculpe a ignorancia
<FredGeek> deixe eu te explicar melhor, eu instalei o zsnes i386 com --force-architecture no meu squeeze amd64. até ai blz
<FredGeek> só q o zsnes n esta achando a libao.so.4... só q eu tenho essa lib instalada, só q o zsnes esta procurando em um local errado. e eu n sei aonde ele ta procurando. por isso kero criar um link simbólico
<FredGeek> mas primeiro tenho q sabe aonde ele ta procurando. o ldd só mostra o local aonde ele encontra qdo ele encontra, e n aonde ele procura
<pqatsi> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiii
<pqatsi> ele n ta procurando errado
<pqatsi> se vc tem uma app 32bits
<pqatsi> TODAS AS LIBS tem que existir em 32bits
<pqatsi> simples
<pqatsi> voce teria q ter a libao em 32bits tambem na pasta /usr/lib32
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<pqatsi> mas...
<pqatsi> FredGeek: porque nao o snes9x?
<FredGeek> pq zsnes é mto superior
<pqatsi> tem no repo, nao tem que forcar, e roda muito melhor q o zsnes
<pqatsi> nao é nao :)
<pqatsi> zsnes praticamente n e mantido
<pqatsi> todos os jogos que quis rodaram perfeito no snes9x
<pqatsi> e nota
<FredGeek> zsnes roda com + fps e com audio melhor e roda + jogos
<FredGeek> + n vem ao caso
<pqatsi> └─[~]> aptitude show snes9x-gtk
<pqatsi> Pacote: snes9x-gtk
<pqatsi> Estado: instalado
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> FredGeek: eu discordo de voce
<pqatsi> e oia q tenho maquina de sobra pra testar isso ;_
<pqatsi> )
<FredGeek> pqatsi, blz, esquece o snes9x
<pqatsi> teste o snes9x nativo pra amd64
<FredGeek> pqatsi, ja testei
<pqatsi> versao
<pqatsi> ?
<FredGeek> a q ta no 10.10
<marcobiscaro2112> !info snes9x
<FredGeek> pqatsi, vamos voltar ao assunto zsnes plz?
<pqatsi> esse assunto n tem que ser voltado
<pqatsi> voce ja comecou instalando ele errado
<FredGeek> pqatsi, e como é o certo?
<pqatsi> force-architecture e extremamente feio
<pqatsi> recompilar
<pqatsi> mas nem sei se vale a pena
<FredGeek> pqatsi, no ubuntu eu recompilei, mas tive q puxar + de 70 megas de pacotes
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> vc quer usar algo que sequer e mantido
<pqatsi> eh mal programado a ponto de nao ser portavel pra 64bits sequer
<marcobiscaro2112> "64 bit users having trouble compiling should know that ZSNES is currently only x86-32 compatible and will not be x86-64 compatible for a while. It is advised in the mean time to setup a 32 bit chroot, or have 32 bit libraries installed and use either a precompiled binary or try to compile yourself in 32 bit mode by passing gcc/g++ -m32."
<marcobiscaro2112> fonte: http://www.zsnes.com/index.php?page=news
<pqatsi> e sinceramente, qualquer pentiumzinho roda isso com trocentos fps
<pqatsi> marcobiscaro2112: sim
<pqatsi> ele é mal codado
<pqatsi> simples
<pqatsi> chroot e grosseria
<pqatsi> o debian/ubuntu separa em /usr/lib e /usr/lib32
<pqatsi> e o ld sabe disso
<pqatsi> basta por a lib de 32bits no /usr/lib32 e ta de boa
<pqatsi> o problema e que tudo tem que ser portado pra 32bits
<FredGeek> talvez eu tenha q instalar o libao pra 32 bits
<pqatsi> por isso as vezes chroot e + simples
<pqatsi> FredGeek: voce TEM que ter TODAS as libs que ele exige em 32bits
<pqatsi> simples
<FredGeek> no caso a q eu tenho é 64 né
<pqatsi> claro
<pqatsi> mas
<pqatsi> se voce tentar usar force-architecture na libao
<pqatsi> voce vai sobrescrever a sua
<pqatsi> porque quando se backporta a lib pra 64bits, o caminho de instalacao muda de /usr/lib/ pra /usr/lib32/
<FredGeek> pqatsi, serio? n da pra ter as duas, uma na /usr/lib e outra na lib32?
<pqatsi> claro que da
<pqatsi> so que se voce usar force-architecture voce se fode porque o padrao do pacote i386 e tacar a lib no /usr/lib
<pqatsi> voce tem que baixar o pacote na mao
<pqatsi> rodar "ar x nomedopacote.deb"
<pqatsi> descompactar o data.tar.gz
<pqatsi> e mandar a lib pra la na mao
<pqatsi> mas novamente
<pqatsi> burrice usar o zsnes. velharia mal codada
<Ricardo__> snes roda bem ate num atom bagaceiro
<pqatsi> sim sim
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: e nao tem mais diff de snes9x pra zsnes
<pqatsi> o cara acha que enxerga mais que 30fps
<pqatsi> deveria estudar o olho humano pra saber pq +q isso nao resolve nada
<Ricardo__> exato
<pqatsi> *muito mais que isso
<pqatsi> e o snes9x parece mais bem codado que o zsnes
<Ricardo__> 27 ne o olho humano
<pqatsi> 30 mesmo
<pqatsi> por margem de seguranca, 60
<Ricardo__> eh tem arigo com placa de video foda rodando game a 100 se achando o culhudao.. achando q da mta diferenca
<marcobiscaro2112> anyway, não adianta nada rodar a 5 mil fps se a taxa de atualização do monitor é 60hz
<marcobiscaro2112> vão ser projetados 60 quadros por segundo nesse caso
<pqatsi> marcobiscaro2112: depende, o meu e 85
<pqatsi> por conforto mesmo
<pqatsi> 60 parece entrar em ressonancia e me cansa as vistas
<pqatsi> :D
<marcobiscaro2112> ainda sim, a taxa de atualização do monitor é o limite
<marcobiscaro2112> foi só um exemplo
<pqatsi> sim sim
<pqatsi> o FredGeek vive em 1998
<pqatsi> quando nao tinha emulador bom ainda q nao o zsnes
<pqatsi> esquece que as coisas evoluem
<pqatsi> inclusive o snes9x usa qualquer aceleracao disponivel no sistema
<pqatsi> enquanto o zsnes ainda tenta escrever em framebuffer
<pqatsi> :D
<Ricardo__> a de mame32 ta rodando legal no linux
<Ricardo__> esses dias tava jogando
<pqatsi> eu so espero que o pcsx2 se resolva com o framerate
<Ricardo__> bah o pcsx2
<pqatsi> se bem que emular 9 processadores cell e foda
<Ricardo__> alias o de p1 quer dizer
<pqatsi> play2
<Ricardo__> pcsx1 tem problema com graficos 3d
<pqatsi> o play1 e facil de emular tb
<pqatsi> o pcsx2 e o melhor que tem pra ps2
<Ricardo__> ae tem q usar o epsxe
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> pra play1 o epsxe e o melhor de todos
<pqatsi> mesmo unmantained
<Ricardo__> atari é stella
<Ricardo__> master é mednafen
<Ricardo__> gens pra genesis
<Ricardo__> uso isso
 * FredGeek instalando snes9x
<pqatsi> stella!
<pqatsi> nossa, quanto tempo
<Ricardo__> pra play2 ainda ta fraco os emulador
<pqatsi> qqr dia desses vou matar saudade
<Ricardo__> ate pra windows
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: nao e q ta fraco
<pqatsi> e porque é um ** emular esses cores da cell
<Ricardo__> sei la aki roda malz entao falta hardware
<pqatsi> e são 9 ainda :D
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: eu tentei rodar MGS num core2quad com 8gb de ram
<pqatsi> o bixao arriou aspernas e fez incriveis 4fps
<pqatsi> :D
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Ricardo__> puts 4
<pqatsi> nisso os 4 cores fervendo :D
<Ricardo__> 4 é estatico praticamente
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: nao e facil emular cell cara
<pqatsi> n tem jeito
<Ricardo__> god of war
<Ricardo__> ja tem nego jogando legal em emu ae
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, qual emu?
<Ricardo__> pcsx2
<Ricardo__> na real precisa mais processador q placa de video
<Ricardo__> claro nao da pra ir de onboard ne
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: pensa, sao 9 processadores cell
<pqatsi> ta ok que ele é RISC, mas ainda assim...
<Ricardo__> qual tua maquina ae pqatsi ?
<pqatsi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cell_(microprocessor)#Architecture
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: tenho 2
<pqatsi> Hostname: ana.leleobhz.org - OS: Linux 2.6.37-12-generic/x86_64 - CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 (933.000 MHz) - Processes: 210 - Uptime: 19h 31m - Load Average: 1.27 - Memory Usage: 1769.09MB/3628.36MB (48.76%) - Disk Usage: 125.67GB/241.74GB (51.99%)
<pqatsi> na verdade ta a 933mhz, mas e 2.4
<Ricardo__> boa
<Ricardo__> qual placa de video?
<pqatsi> e meu quad e um Q6600 com 8gb de ram e mobo DP35DP
<pqatsi> ah, agora ta com uma VGA vergonhosa ai
<pqatsi> 8400GS
<Ricardo__> hehe
<Ricardo__> ih meu eu tinha uma 7100gs
<Ricardo__> isso sim era sofrimento
<Ricardo__> ehah
<Ricardo__> meu micro é velho 4 anos ja, se ele qguentar mais 3 ou 4 ta bom: core 2duo 2x2.4 3gb ram ati 4650
<pqatsi> fim de carreira :D
<Ricardo__> tive q trocar a fonte
<Ricardo__> bah a praga fazendo barulho agudo infernal
<Ricardo__> ate qdo hd trabalhava
<Ricardo__> era uma generica tosca 220w reais heahea k-mex
<pqatsi> kmex n e real
<pqatsi> UAHUhaUAhUAhUAhUAhUAhUAhUA
<Ricardo__> eh tipo
<Ricardo__> era 350 nominais
<Ricardo__> se ela rendesse 70% daria os 220
<Ricardo__> mas devia render menos
<pqatsi> a minha e uma 7team de 420
<pqatsi> :D
<Ricardo__> agora o pc nem barulho faz
<pqatsi> e meu note i3 .... fonte original memso :D
<Ricardo__> so se ouve hd agora
<Ricardo__> e baixou temp do processador em 8 graus
<pqatsi> eu tinha quase um orgasmo quando eu tinha HDs SCSI de 15000rpm em casa
<Ricardo__> bah nunca vi um cavalo desses
<Ricardo__> deve voar ne
<pqatsi> tem que ver a controladora scsi dando spin
<pqatsi> n sei se vc sabe, mas a controladora tem que mandar o disco ligar e dar spin
<pqatsi> que é coolocar o disco na rotacao maxima
<pqatsi> noooosa quase tinha um treco
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<pqatsi> Fuuuooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnn
<Ricardo__> e akeles velociraptor a 10000 rende?
<Ricardo__> mto caro ne
<pqatsi> um HD scsi desses n sai menos de 1000 conto
<pqatsi> coisa de 70gb
<FredGeek> isso  é foda
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> mas e lindo as taxas de trf
<pqatsi> vale cada centavo - se voce tiver uso pra isso
<Ricardo__> 70 pra sistema
<Ricardo__> ja serve
<Ricardo__> tem cara com maquina tosca ainda usando hd de 40 gb bem faceiro
<pqatsi> LOL
<pqatsi> boot num bixao desse deve ser duca
<Ricardo__> sata III vai melhorar mto?
<FredGeek> pqatsi, tive q instalar o snes9x-gtk do maverick pq no squeeze n tem o snes9x-gtk pra amd64
<FredGeek> pqatsi, só tem o snes9x-x sem gui
<Ricardo__> bah almoçar estomago chiou... ate mais
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: o negocio n e esse
<pqatsi> pensa
<pqatsi> FredGeek: snes9x-gtk
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: 300M/sec
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: tem HD que faz isso hoje?
<pqatsi> tem, SAS de 15krpm :D
<pqatsi> (mentira, nem isso) :D
<pqatsi> o negocio e tecnologia de controladoras e raid
<Ricardo__> é no max nenhum faz
<Ricardo__> nem perto
<FredGeek> pqatsi, intaum ja instalei ubuntu->debian, ainda bem q n tem dependencia
<pqatsi> um raid 0+1 em hardware com discos assim
<pqatsi> caramba, o bixo voa
<Ricardo__> FredGeek, como ta o squeeze ae?
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, blz
<Ricardo__> andei fucando em maquina virtual nele
<Ricardo__> ja ta tao facil usar ele qto ubuntu
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, o foda de pacote stable é firefox 3.5.x ainda né, essas coisas, mas a estabilidade compensa. n kero deixar hibrido com pacote do testing ainda n
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, talvez o iceweasel
<Ricardo__> se tem iceweasel nem precisa firefox
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, lógico né
<Ricardo__> heeh
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, to falando versão 3.5.x ainda
<FredGeek> meio depre
<Ricardo__> ah si
<FredGeek> xD
<Ricardo__> eu vou por pulseaudio
<Ricardo__> vem com alsa padrao ne
<FredGeek> sim
<FredGeek> alsa
<FredGeek> da mto trabalho mudar pro pulse?
<Ricardo__> nao
<Ricardo__> so instalar pelo synaptics
<Ricardo__> e era isso nem precisa remover o alsa
<FredGeek> oh
<FredGeek> achei q dava dor de kbeça dps de instalar
<Ricardo__> eu fiz assim e deu certo
<Ricardo__> mas depende da maquina ne
 * pqatsi diz em voz alta: ALSA SUCKS A LOT!
<Ricardo__> eh o alsa aki pro meu pc
<Ricardo__> ja era
<pqatsi> oss4 rules
<pqatsi> e pulseaudio nao tem a mesma funcao do alsa
<pqatsi> pronto, quebrei 3 paradigmas com 3 frases. ta bao :D
<Ricardo__> esse oss4
<Ricardo__> nunca usei
<pqatsi> oia o bixao q ele ta alimentando
<pqatsi> aqui
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, nem eu, mas li q é bom
<pqatsi> leonardo_amaral@betty:~$ ossinfo
<pqatsi> Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2004/201101261107) (0x00040100) OSS_HG
<pqatsi> Device objects 0: osscore0 OSS core services 1: oss_sblive0 SB Audigy2 interrupts=905152 (982925)
<pqatsi> 07:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<pqatsi> orgulho do papai
<pqatsi> :D
<Ricardo__> é facil instalar o oss4?
<FredGeek> pqatsi, snes9x tava com audio pipocando e baixo fps, desabilitei o compiz e ficou bom
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: infelizmente nao
<Ricardo__> eheeh
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: na verdade e
<pqatsi> mas vc tem que esquecer pulseaudio (na verdade so algumas coisas, porque o pulseaudio e inutil com oss)
<pqatsi> ate o mixer e implementado via kernel
<pqatsi> pode ter ate 32 programas simultaneos no mesmo block device, mesmo os legados
<pqatsi> xo te mandar um link
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound#Obtaining the OSS Source
<pqatsi> faz a parte do mercurial
<pqatsi> o mixer e melhor
<pqatsi> e antes de compilar, faca
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<pqatsi> senao vc fica sem o mixer grafico
<Ricardo__> bah vi uma foto
<Ricardo__> do mixe
<Ricardo__> http://cafe-ti.blog.br/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/ossxmix.png
<Ricardo__> mto legal
<pqatsi> esse e o mixer velho
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> o novo e + coloridinho :D
<FredGeek> pqatsi, tem versão free e paga?
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: um exemplo
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> a opensound abriu o oss4
<pqatsi> era pago antes
<pqatsi> por isso tem tanto preconceito contra o oss4
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: o alsa nao suporta o mixing via hardware da emu10k2
<pqatsi> o oss suporta
<pqatsi> pra compensar
<pqatsi> o oss nao suporta jack sense das Azalia (intel hda)
<Ricardo__> vo salvar o link pra testar uma hora
<pqatsi> entao vc tem que dar mudo nas speakers se tiver em notebook
<pqatsi> eu tava precisando mesmo que o rhythmbox parasse de usar o pulse
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: o som que sai do oss4 e muito mais limpo
<pqatsi> incrivel
<YammYgirlcoding> ih neh q tem a versao br aki
<YammYgirlcoding> gente. alguem sabe me dizer se o ubuntu pifa o X, se tiver sem o cabo do monitor?
<YammYgirlcoding> alguem?
<YammYgirlcoding> cri cri....
<Guest33917> oi  pessoal
<YammYgirlcoding> geral queto
<Guest33917> to com  um  problema no  ship  sd
<Guest33917> nao  consigo  gravar  nada  pra  ele
<Guest33917> tem  alguem  ai
<Guest33917> ola
<Guest33917> alguem  pode  me  ajudar  ai
<Guest33917> oi
<Guest33917> oi
<nubbao> oi pessoal
<nubbao> alguém tem experiencia em samba?
<nubbao> estou procurando uma solição para uma pequena empresa e queria ver se uma estacao com ubuntu pode resolver o problema
<nubbao> alguma dica?
<nubbao> alguém ja colocou o ubuntou
<nubbao> alguém ja colocou o ubuntu para funcionar com cameras de monitoramento?
<XavierSam> Salve! Alguem sabe como eu desabilito as atualizações do Kernel?
<pqatsi> voce pode pinar a versao do linux-image
<pqatsi> XavierSam: mas praque voce quer isso?
<pqatsi> alias, praque alguem quer isso
<XavierSam> comprei um note barato com uma placa de rede chinesa, e todas as vezes que eu atualizo o kernel preciso baixar atualização do driver
<liberie> e para esses casos e melhor manter o kernel mesmo
<pqatsi> eu nao concordo
<pqatsi> que placa é XavierSam ?
<pqatsi> lspci/lsusb no paste fafavo
<pqatsi> !paste | XavierSam
<ubottu-br> XavierSam: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<liberie> o que voce pode fazer e
<XavierSam> pqatsi, não estou usando o note agora...
<pqatsi> liberie: dkms
<liberie> echo nomedopacote_que_quer_manter hold | dpkg --set-selections
<pqatsi> simples
<pqatsi> basta criar um profile dkms e empacotar isso
<liberie> pqatsi: para as bostas da via
<pqatsi> bobagem pinar pacote
<liberie> e sis
<liberie> dkms nao resolve
<pqatsi> liberie: wireless?????
<pqatsi> ta louco?
<liberie> video
<XavierSam> é uma 3dsp chinesa
<liberie> video proprietario da SIS e VIA sao um saco
<liberie> muita gente se ferra no ubuntu no BR por causa desses modulos super chatos
<liberie> proprietarios e pre compilados
<pqatsi> XavierSam: novamente
<pqatsi> lspci e lsusb
<pqatsi> porque tem solucao melhor
<pqatsi> se n for muito complicado ate empacoto o dkms do modulo
<XavierSam> pqatsi: desculpa, não estou com o note agora... não adianta eu dar lsusb aqui
<pqatsi> eu sei
<pqatsi> quando tiver, faça
<pqatsi> :D
<XavierSam> aah sim... OK
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém já usou o uniconvertor para converter arquivos do CorelDraw?
<XavierSam> pqatsi: o que você chama de "pinar" a versão do linux-image?
<pqatsi> [26/01-14:28:26] < liberie> echo nomedopacote_que_quer_manter hold | dpkg --set-selections
<pqatsi> isso
<XavierSam> isso vai impedir do update-manager me sugerir atualização desse pacote?
<XavierSam> no caso o linux-image?
<XavierSam> alias... é um saco isso, fui atrás de uma marca "economica" e agora essa placa wireless só me dá dor de cabeça
 * Yutaka buonanotte
<XavierSam> bom... talvez pinar o pacote não seja a alternativa mais correta, mas com certeza vai resolver o meuproblema
<pqatsi> XavierSam: é pessimo
<pqatsi> XavierSam: voce poderia ter pedido indicacao no canal ne
<pqatsi> tem usbs baratas com chipset atheros que prestam
<XavierSam> sei disso
<XavierSam> pensa numa pessoa que só aprende quando quebra a cara...
<XavierSam> o/
<pqatsi> o/
<Yutaka> Testing Connective 9% [==> ] V: 622K
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> vou jantar, volto em 10 minutos
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, boa tarde.
<PeDor> alguem usa o joomla?
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: opa opa!
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, ,e ajuda a me decidir entre duas placas wi-fi...?! Pode ser...?!
<pqatsi> manda links
<peregrinator_six> http://www.tp-link.com/products/productDetails.asp?class=&content=spe&pmodel=TL-WN350GD      http://www.boadica.com.br/produtos/p32501
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, tão ai...
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: vc n tem vergonha de perguntar n?
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: a encore é realtek
<pqatsi> vai dar pau no linux
<pqatsi> ja a tplink
<pqatsi> http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/Compatibility/TP-Link#TL-WN350GD
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> Chipset:	AR2417 / AR5007G (802.11b/g)
<pqatsi> URL:	http://www.tp-link.com/products/product_spe.asp?id=191
<pqatsi> Interface:	PCI
<pqatsi> Antenna Connector:	RP-SMA
<pqatsi> Device Information:	PCI ID: 168c:001d (rev 01)
<pqatsi> Notes:	Works 'out of the box' with ath5k driver using Ubuntu 9.10
<pqatsi> Notes:	Works 'out of the box' with ath5k using 2.6.32 and hostapd 0.6.9
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, como que uma pessoa ignorante no assunto igual a mim pode pretender aprender alguma coisa se não perguntar a quem tem esperiência no assunto...?! :S
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: so de ver aquele "chifre" da realtek na foto eu ja corri com a aba pra nao me contaminar :D
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, e a outra opção, é viavel então em sua opinião...?!
<pqatsi> acabei de te mandar
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/Compatibility/TP-Link#TL-WN350GD
<peregrinator_six> beleza então!
<pqatsi> completamente compativel com o ath5k
<pqatsi> so espetar e ser feliz
<peregrinator_six> obrigado
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> vai ser ela então!
<liberie> realtreko
<liberie> e tenso
<pqatsi> UHAuHAuHAU
<pqatsi> realtreko
<pqatsi> boa
 * liberie tem pesadelos ate hoje com as 8139
<liberie> quando era Sysadmin no BR
<liberie> e o povo usava isso em servers
<pqatsi> liberie: nem me lembra
<lorenabosso> server irc.bitlbee.org
<lorenabosso> ops, foi mal
 * peregrinator_six ???
<lorenabosso> dormindo aqui, esqueci de da barra rs
<marlop> pqatsi, vc sabe onde acho o source do driver das placas da realtek(wi-fi)
<marlop> rtl8187SE
<pqatsi> marlop: no site deles?
<FredGeek> tarde
<msouza> Boa tarde senhores, preciso atualizar meu Ubuntu 10.4 para o 10.10. Porem queria fazer via linha de comando, alguém pode ajudar?
<FredGeek> msouza, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<msouza> FredGeek, obrigado pelo comando. abs a todos
<FredGeek> msouza, d nada
<ricardoperera> olá pessoal!!
<FredGeek> oi
<ricardoperera> Olá FredGeek !!
<FredGeek> alguém conhece patches bons pro kernel? ouvi falar de uns patches do COn Kolivas. alguém sabe me dizer algo sobre patches do linux?
<Porcks> FredGeek: Cara não sei mas a ultima vez ouvi q o Con Kolivas teria parado de fazer seus patchs então eles podem estar desatualizados
<FredGeek> Porcks, ele voltou, tem o da 3.6.37. só n sei qual timer frequency eu coloco.
<Porcks> FredGeek: numca instalei pathes pro kernel então não sei o q vc coloca
<FredGeek> Porcks, vlw, vou pesquisar.
<Porcks> FredGeek: eu usei esse aqui e ficou bom http://blog.coderepository.net/2010/11/19/otimizando-o-kernel-de-seu-desktop-linux/
<Porcks> FredGeek: é um path q um cara fez e um cara da red hat consegui a mesma coisa so incerindo umas linhas em alguns arquivos
<FredGeek> Porcks, já puxei o kernel 3.6.37 vou instalar com o patck do cara, e fazer as mods no cgroups q vc passou
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, quando tu for instalar usa o kernelcheck plis e depois conta pra gente como é que é se vale a pena?
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, já estou descompactando o source do kernel, me fala oq vc ker q eu faça
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, kernelcheck é um programa que instala a versão mais nova do kernel sem tu precisar fazer a compilação na mão
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas acho que naõ vai compensar pra ti pq tu ja baixou o kernel
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e o programa é que baixa não sei se da pra usar um que ja foi baixado =(
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> da uma olhada
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> http://kcheck.sourceforge.net/
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, basicamente ele faz oq?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, ele baixa e instala automaticamente a versão mais nova do kernel no seu computador
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, sem tu ter que ir la compilar e configurar e etc...
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, q medo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, =D poisé to doido pra testar ele mas to sem tempo demais nem devia ta aqui no IRC hauahuahu, ja pensou ter sempre a versão mais nova do kernel só fazendo NEXT NEXT NEXT OK
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> hauauaauauaauha
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas na proxima semana vou ter uma folga vou instalar uma maquina só pra testes aqui...testar o ubuntu 11.04 alpha o gnome-shell o kernelcheck eoutras coisas
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, q sonho, tomara q n demore mto pra isso acontecer
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, gnome-shell é o substituto do metacity?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, poisé o programa ja tai ai é só tu baiar e testar tem uns videos no youtube
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, é não é o nome do gnome 3
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vai ser mais ou menos a mudança que teve do kde3.5 por kde 4
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> só que agora é a vez do gnome =D
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, logo agora q a canonical mudou pra esse novo unity
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, na verdade foi justamente por causa dele que ela mudou...eles não gostaram da mudança e disseram que se era pra mudar eles ia fazer a propria mudança deles ai pegaram o unity
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, eu achei legal o unity, + n pra desktop e sim pra dispositivo touch mobile
<FredGeek> tipo ipad
<peregrinator_six> unity sucks forever... :S
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, vamo da uma chance pra promessa de que o unity pra desktop vai ser diferente do unity pra netbook
<FredGeek> veio, é mto gostoso dar um make xconfig e configurar o kernel
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, não troco o meu GNOME 3 por nada, é por isso que vou usar o Debian 6... :|
 * peregrinator_six não admite a possibilidade de trocar o GNOME 3 por um fork discarado que nem no notbucha ao qual foi projetado pra rodar é unanimidade, muito pelo contrario, muitas reclamações pela net a fora por conta de seu desempenho... 
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, se bem que o povo ta tão acostumado a usar o ubuntu do jeito que ele vem que esquecem que assim como em qualquer distro é possivel instalar o gnome3 nele tambem e continuar usando normalmente =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, verdade unity pra netbook é triste
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, não quero instalar nada de desktop, quero é que venha de fabrica..
<peregrinator_six> mas normal, o ubuntu não é e nem nunca será meu mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, kkkkkkkkk pow mas debian tambem me lasca que ja vai ser lançado com pacotes desatualizados demais
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, nunca vou poder usar debian por isso
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  não quero o Debian pra trabalho, então, por mim, tá perfeito!
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mesmo assim, sem recentimentos, sucesso pra o ubuntu 11 ai e que ele lhe sirve bem, eu não meto a mão neste laborátorio tão cedo, bem pelo menos não esse ano, só volto a pensar em pegar um novo ubuntu lá pra ano que vem...
<peregrinator_six> *sirva...
<Pskol> Ctrl-Alt-Del, so usar o testing
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Pskol, de que adianta usar um sistema pq ele é o mais seguro do mundo instalar os pacotes não seguros nele?
<Pskol> Ctrl-Alt-Del, porra entao instala o stable
<Pskol> rs
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, apiosid!
<peregrinator_six> tá show!
<Pskol> to usando o squeeze e ta muito bom
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, eu tentei usar ele....mas kde não me desce
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, XFCE
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, acho xfce um disperdicio de recurso pra pouca economia pra usar uma GUI minimalista prefiro um lxde logo ou openbox
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, to achando queu vou mudar pro archlinux denovo
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, põe o GNOME então...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, poisé acho que vou mudar pro archlinux com gnome-shell....dai eu aprendo a usar linux de verdade de quebra tem os pacotes mais recentes pra linux
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e a galera do #archlinux-br tambem é legal
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, vc é um humano muito dificil de agradar em... Por isso nem tentarei! :)
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, falam muito bem da doc do Arch Linux mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> eu vou pra o Debian 6 assim que sair mes que vem! ^^
<peregrinator_six> saindo!
<FredGeek> já to usando o debian 6
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, sou nada cara eu queria uma distro que fosse o mais livre possível de softwares pre instalados como o arch, que fosse estável como debian, com  quantidade de pacotes que tem o ubuntu e que viesse com gnome pré instalado de fábrica
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, uai tb kero essa xD
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, hauahuaauaua o que pra min  se resumiria em um archlinux com repositório AUR habilitado e gnome de fábrica
<FredGeek> AUR?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, é os respositorios da comunidade
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tipo os programas que não são suportados pelo sistemas mas que a comunidade mantem e que são tão bons quanto
<Ricardo__> vi comentarios q o arch é pra quem nao foi macho suficiente pra usar gentoo... eu nao posso dizer nada ... nem testei o arch ainda
<Porcks> FredGeek: e ai o kernel deu certo?
<FredGeek> Porcks, acabei de dar make-kpkg, ta compilando
<Ricardo__> mas quem usa fala mto bem dele
<Porcks> FredGeek: blz depois vc me fala se fico bom mesmo com o kernel e com o cgroup
<pqatsi> [26/01-18:27:37] < Ricardo__> vi comentarios q o arch é pra quem nao foi macho suficiente pra usar gentoo... eu nao posso dizer nada ... nem testei o arch ainda
<omelete> vez q tentei estalar o gentoo deu kernel panic
<pqatsi> minha birra com o arch e essa postura EXCESSIVAMENTE puritana
<omelete> mas eu futuquei mto na parte de configuração do kenrel
<pqatsi> de so aceitar upstream
<FredGeek> Porcks, eu vi ainda modifica o cgroups via kernel, mas vou fazer via bash mesmo
<pqatsi> ou seja, security patches passam longe
<pqatsi> impossivel fazer um arch hardened por causa disso, essa foi minha decisao de usar gentoo no lugar dele
 * pqatsi usa ubuntu e gentoo hardened
<FredGeek> ja usei gentoo. achei q da mto trabalho pra pouca performance
<FredGeek> sobre o arch eu n sei nada. como q é, agente compila tudo como o gentoo?
 * FredGeek ansioso pra terminar a compilação do kernel 2.6.37
<omelete> FredGeek,  ñ
 * pqatsi ve gente compilando kernel atoa
<pqatsi> Linux ana.leleobhz.org 2.6.37-12-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 5 18:35:17 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pqatsi> :D
<Cacique> oieeee
<FredGeek> pqatsi, to compilando pq nesse kernel eu n consegui fazer meu twin usb psx adapter funfa
<FredGeek> pqatsi, só pode ser o kernel. ele identifica, mas no cat /dev/input/js0 ou js1 nem da sinal de vida qdo aperto os botoes, nem acendo o led vermelho do joystick
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, no meu notebook kernel 2.6.35-25-generic o touchpad não da pra desligar enquanto digita e não fuciona o botão direito =(
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, ai depois vou testar aquele programa la que eu te disse pra ver se funciona no kernel mais novo
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, sera q muda mta coisa em 2 versões do kernel? o foda é procurar no changelog do linux né, deve ter coisa d+
<pqatsi> oia no kernelnewbies
<pqatsi> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_37
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> bom nome esse kernelnewbies ta pra min
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> hauahuahauauaha
<FredGeek> até agora compilando putz, tenho q trocar o processador
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pqatsi, lendo la o link que voce mandou achei isso CPUfreq: Add sampling_down_factor tunable to improve ondemand performance
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pqatsi, sabe isso seria uma melhoria pra aproveitar melhor bateria dos notebooks?
<adrianoc> pessoal, aqui no meu ubuntu 10.10, gosto de usar o layout de "Visão Compacta" no Nautilus ... mas acontece que as colunas são muito pequenas, gostaria de aumentar a largura delas, alguém sabe dizer como?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> adrianoc, usa o modo não compacto =D...brincadeira não sei outro jeito
<pqatsi> Ctrl-Alt-Del: pode ser
<pqatsi> :D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pqatsi, tomara =D
<FredGeek> qm mandou eu n desativar + modulos inuteis pra mim, ta compilando até agora!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<pqatsi> praq isso gente
<pqatsi> usa o kernel do natty
<pqatsi> funciona de boazinha :D
 * pqatsi fez isso
 * pqatsi nao tem saco pra compilar kerneis
<Hermes_> boa tarde
<Hermes_> alguem ja consegui baixar a versao 10.10 do ubuntu para servidor
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> saindo =**
<Hermes_> hello folks some have been downloaded the server version of ubuntu 10.010
<Hermes_> caraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalho
<Hermes_> good afternoom
<Hermes_> please have someone downloaded the version of ubuntu for servers and works ?
<pqatsi> Hermes_: menos ne
<Hermes_> ate que fim
<Hermes_> cara me da uma ajuda por favor
<Hermes_> é o segunte tenho meu proxy no squid
<Hermes_> so que como nao fui trabalhar hoje
<Hermes_> eles instalar o server 10.10 na maquina e o squid
<Hermes_> parou de funcionar acesse remotamente e voltei com o back em uma outra maquibna usando a versao antiga 10.04
<Hermes_> e funcionou
<Hermes_> so que essa versao 10.10 para servidor eu queria saber se tem alguma coisa diferente
<Hermes_> alguem sabe ? squid no server 10.10
<pqatsi> se vc ta pewrguntando isso
<pqatsi> voce nao deveria administrar servidores
<Hermes_> sim
<pqatsi> anyway
<Hermes_> concordo
<pqatsi> se vai fazer update
<Hermes_> mas tenho que sobreviver
<Hermes_> tenho backuo do squid.conf
<pqatsi> Hermes_: sobreviver todos temos. se vai se aventurar nessa area, estudar e fundamental e n tem jeito
<pqatsi> sistemas sao como a natureza, implacaveis
<pqatsi> em todo caso
<pqatsi> se vai passar pro 10.10 server
<Hermes_> soim prossiga
<pqatsi> faça TUDO denovo no squid3
<pqatsi> converta a conf na mao (leia a doc do squid 2.6 e do 3 e compara as diferencas do que voce usa)
<pqatsi> genericamente falando, a coisa que mudou que o povo mais nota e o proxy transparente
<pqatsi> ACL quase nao mexe
<Hermes_> é ate tranquilo pois apenas bloqueia alguns sites, reduz banda para alguns pcs e controla e usa cache
<Hermes_> no squid 2.6
<Hermes_> entendi
<Hermes_> vou baixar o squid 3
<Hermes_> bem pensado
<Hermes_> valeu pea dica
<pqatsi> eh
<pqatsi> o squid2.6 ja e depreciado ja
<pqatsi> ja volto
<Hermes_> vfalou
<Hermes_> valeu vou sair
<Hermes_> obrigado de qlr forma
<Platao> iaio
<FredGeek> hello, good afternoon, my kernel isn't finish to compile, i'm afraid that its gonna stop suddenly and I have to restart the process
<FredGeek> kkk q comedia
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ae pessoal se alguem puder da uma mao... eu nao to conseguindo ativar a opçao "extra" nos efeitos visuais... isso ta assim desde que troquei a placa de video
<marlop> Um_cara_Qualquer, qual o modelo da sua placa de video ?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ati radeon hd 5570
<rafaelsoaresbr> Um_cara_Qualquer, você instalou o driver proprietário?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> olha... se eu disser que nao sei eu vo leva um pito?
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eu tentei varias coisas do google... uma delas provavelmente era o driver proprietario
<rafaelsoaresbr> Um_cara_Qualquer, Vai no menu Sistema -> Administração -> Drivers de hardware
<Um_cara_Qualquer> uhum e ae
<rafaelsoaresbr> Já está ativo o driver?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> Um_cara_Qualquer, Você instalou o pacote: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Um_cara_Qualquer> nao sei
<Um_cara_Qualquer> acho q nao
<Um_cara_Qualquer> pronto
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ta instalado
<Um_cara_Qualquer> entao... ainda nao deu certo
<rafaelsoaresbr> que mensagem mostra quando você tenta ativar a opção Extra?
<FredGeek> pqatsi, vc tai?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> Efeitos visuais nao puderam ser habilitados
<rafaelsoaresbr> Um_cara_Qualquer, abre o terminal e digita: lsmod | grep fglrx
<Um_cara_Qualquer> fglrx                2269687  0
<Um_cara_Qualquer> agpgart                31724  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<FredGeek> agp, iecu
<rafaelsoaresbr> Um_cara_Qualquer, Que placa de vídeo você usava antes?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> saphire hd 3870
<FredGeek> Um_cara_Qualquer, tem placa de video onboard?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> é ati tambem
<rafaelsoaresbr> estranho aí, aqui só tem o fglrx mesmo
<Um_cara_Qualquer> tenho
<FredGeek> intel?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> nao sei o_O
<FredGeek> vc desabilitou ela?
<FredGeek> na bios?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> tambem nao sei
<Um_cara_Qualquer> provavelmente nao
<Um_cara_Qualquer> como desabilita?
<FredGeek> provavelmente ela deve ter sido desabilitada automaticamente, mas de qq forma olha no manuel da sua mobo
<rafaelsoaresbr> Um_cara_Qualquer, verifica se na BIOS tem a opção de desabilitar a VGA onboard
<Um_cara_Qualquer> mobo?
<marlop> placa-mãe
<Um_cara_Qualquer> da pra fase isso com o pc ligado ja?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ou vo te q reinicia e ve na raça?
<FredGeek> ligado tem q ta né, a n ser q seja via jumper oq acho dificil se n for pcchips
<FredGeek> digita o nome da sua mobo no google e desativar vga onboard e procura
<rafaelsoaresbr> Um_cara_Qualquer, precisa reiniciar, daí entra na BIOS e procura a opção
<Um_cara_Qualquer> como eu vo sabe q eu nao vo ta desabilitando a placa de video certa?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ^^
<FredGeek> Um_cara_Qualquer, vc n consegue desabilitar a offboard, só a oboard, o máximo q vc pode conseguir e escolhar a onboard como primary e ter q ligar seu monitor na mobo
<rafaelsoaresbr> Deve haver alguma opção tipo: Integrated Peripherals, depende da placa-mãe
<kaian> Alguem pde me ajudar
<kaian> Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<kaian> umount: only root can unmount UUID=42AC010AAC00F9E5 from /media/sda2
<FredGeek> sudo umount /media/sda2
<rafaelsoaresbr> kaian, colocou 'sudo' antes do comando?
<kaian> opa
 * FredGeek reiniciando o squeeze com novo kernel 3.6.37 patch
<kaian> é q inicia a partição automatico
<kaian> gostaria de faze so uma partição inicia automatico
<rafaelsoaresbr> kaian, comenta a linha referente a esta partição no arquivo /etc/fstab
<kaian> rafaelsoaresbr, o problema q sou iniciante
<kaian> vou explicar
<Ricardo__> se o cara nao voltar
<Ricardo__> fez merda no kernel dele
<rafaelsoaresbr> pressiona <Alt>+<F2> e digita: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<kaian> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr> kaian, coloca um '#' no início da linha referente a partição sda2
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ricardo__, hehe, mas os kerneis antigos não continuam lá como uma opção?
<Ricardo__> é vero
<Ricardo__> menos mal pra ele
<rafaelsoaresbr> k, eu nunca compilei kernel
<kaian> rafaelsoaresbr se eu colocar o # na segunda linha ele ñ inicia mais automatico #Entry for /dev/sda2 :
<kaian> UUID=42AC010AAC00F9E5	/media/sda2	ntfs	defaults,nls=utf8,umask=0222	0	0
<Ricardo__> tu tb nao
<Ricardo__> ops eu
<Ricardo__> certo q ia fazer merda
<Ricardo__> ehehea
<rafaelsoaresbr> kaian, isso mesmo
<kaian> valeu :D
<Ricardo__> tentei montar o debian
<Ricardo__> q nem o kaian
<Ricardo__> fez ali
<Ricardo__> e nao rolo para particoes ntfs
<Ricardo__> fikei furioso mas nao rolo
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ricardo__, você está usando o debian?
<Ricardo__> agora nao
<Ricardo__> mas semana passada estava testando o rc1
<rafaelsoaresbr> estou esperando sair o squeeze porque o no lenny não funciona a minha placa de rede (Intel Gigabit - e1000e), agora eu arrumei uma realtek
<administrador> alguém pode min ensinar como instalar um arquivo tar-gz
<rafaelsoaresbr> administrador, o que está tentando instalar?
<administrador> frostwire-4.21.2.noarch.tar.gz
<Ricardo__> tem .deb
<Ricardo__> se for ubuntu
<Ricardo__> do frostwire
<administrador> sim
<Ricardo__> o limewire
<Ricardo__> foi pros ovos
<Ricardo__> ne falando nisso
<ruffleS> they tried to make me go to rehab but i said no no no!
<omelete> ruffleS,  what rehab mean?
<administrador> como faço pra  instalar?
<gattino> Boa noite pessoal!
<FredGeek> voltei, o kernel novo ta uma blz, só q o adaptador usb pra controles de psx não funcionou, e no ubuntu funciona
<Ricardo__> FredGeek, volte pro kernel velho entao
<Ricardo__> ehehe
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-27
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, resolvi o problema
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, tava faltando um pacote xserver-xorg-input-joystick, ai funfou
<Ricardo__> hmm
<Ricardo__> o meu joy aki
<Ricardo__> ainda é pela lpt1
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Ricardo__> ae tem q rolar um scriptzinho pra funcionar
<FredGeek> minha placa mãe nem tem porta paralela +, acho q estão fazendo mobos sem porta paralela agora
<pqatsi> lol
<pqatsi> FredGeek: faz tempo q n fazem
<FredGeek> pqatsi, viu a solução do meu prob? um pacote do xorg
<FredGeek> compilei o kernel atoa
<Ricardo__> esse pacote ae é inutil pra quem tem lpt1
<Ricardo__> lembro q tem um desses pacotes q instalei
<Ricardo__> acho q era esse teu
<Ricardo__> ae
<Ricardo__> o controle mexia e controla o mouse
<Ricardo__> tb
<Ricardo__> aheeha
<alanteixeira> boa noite pessoal!!
<FredGeek> alanteixeira, boa noite
<alanteixeira> opa FredGeek!!
<GeekZen> s
<GeekZen> sorry
<guilxxx> about what?
<guilxxx> hmmm
<guilxxx> isso aqui ta muito quieto
<GeekZen> Ursinha, oi, agora que eu te vi aqui, faz tempo, hahaha
<Ursinha> hahaha
<guilxxx> opaa
<guilxxx> temos vida aqui
<guilxxx> xD
<guilxxx> o Ubuntu ja está em role-release?
<samuel_mesq> Noite Senhores(as) Senhoritas e afins
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, noite
<guilxxx> noite
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: Boa Noite primo suahsuah vendo jogo do corinthias ?
<samuel_mesq> alguem ai é desenvolvedor ? e Web Designer ?
<samuel_mesq> alguem ? hehe
<guilxxx> eu não sou =/
<samuel_mesq> pena ...
<samuel_mesq> to com uma ideia na mente mas não sei fazer
<samuel_mesq> sabe dizer se o inkscape é open source ?
<Paulo_Carvalho> é
<samuel_mesq> hmm suspetei desde o principio kkk
<Paulo_Carvalho> um dos grandes desenvolvedores é brasileiro
<samuel_mesq> serio
<Paulo_Carvalho> é
<samuel_mesq> não sabia
<samuel_mesq> é cv ?
<guilxxx> uia
<samuel_mesq> *** eh vc ?
<Paulo_Carvalho> tem uma palestra dele na campus party do ano passado no youtube
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu não
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu nem programa
<ptl> sim, é
<Paulo_Carvalho> até estudei isso no técnico mas faz anos
<Paulo_Carvalho> e nunca atuei
<samuel_mesq> tendi
<samuel_mesq> eu to comecando a programar
<samuel_mesq> mas tipo sou novinho ...
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu só faço vídeo-aula de cinelerra
<samuel_mesq> na programação
<samuel_mesq> cinelerra é edicao de video neh ?
<Paulo_Carvalho> se quer ajudar o projeto é só olhar na lauchpad
<Paulo_Carvalho> é
<ptl> o inkscape é GPL v2
<samuel_mesq> nao queria ajudar o projeto
<samuel_mesq> queria pegar o codigo e modificar todo mesmo, mas nao tenho conhecimento pra isso ... ainda ....
<samuel_mesq> pq tipo ele é meio bagunçado .. eu acho isso, e queria fazer um programa propio pra criacao de layouts ...
<ptl> O código do inkscape é imenso. Você viu o código e não viu a licença? Acho difícil de acreditar.
<jyulliano> Ursinha, on
<samuel_mesq> eu nao vi o codigo
<jyulliano> Ursinha, on?
<samuel_mesq> pensei nisso hj :D
<ptl> o código do inkscape é grande demais pra uma pessoa só manter
<ptl> se você criar um fork do projeto, não conseguirá mantê-lo
<ptl> por isso que colaborar pra ele - o que já é muito difícil - pode ser um caminho menos trabalhoso
<RMonteiraum> alguém q saca de server
<andersonsg> boa noite
<RMonteiraum> pode me dar uma ajuda em pvt?
<RMonteiraum> boa noite
<samuel_mesq> ptl: tendi
<ptl> ninguém dá ajuda em pvt, pergunte no canal a dúvida específica e se alguém souber te ajudará, RMonteiraum
<ptl> além do mais "server" (servidor) é algo muito genérico. É quase a mesma coisa que perguntar se alguém saca "de computador".
<RMonteiraum> ptl eh porque a duvida eh sobre outra distro
<RMonteiraum> não tem gente sufucuiente no canal da distro q to usando
<ptl> pergunte assim mesmo. Ou pergunte no canal da distribuição
<RMonteiraum> mas se for o caso...
<RMonteiraum> :P
<RMonteiraum> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<RMonteiraum> olhem o tamanho do log de alguns minutos. será q eh problema com o hardware? http://paste.ubuntu.com/558799/
<ptl> RMonteiraum: tá grande porque foram dois boots mas me parece normal
<RMonteiraum> ja vi q esta com problema na comunicação serial com o nobreak...
<RMonteiraum> ptl tenho enfrentado problemas a cada 2, as vezes 3 dias
<RMonteiraum> to ficando maluco ja
<ptl> hum
<RMonteiraum> ptl o interessante é q não recebo aquele tanto de msg sobre kernel nos reboots
<RMonteiraum> eh a primeira vez
<RMonteiraum> pelo menos, penso q seja
<RMonteiraum> geralmente, aquelas msgs ficam no dmesg
<RMonteiraum> ou estou relamente ficando maluco?! :p
<RMonteiraum> realmente*
<RMonteiraum> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<RMonteiraum> hunft
<samuel_mesq> kkkkkkkkkk
<samuel_mesq> eu ri disso
<RMonteiraum> vIRCio é: ... Você não escreve mais as palavras inteiras, e sim "vc", "hj", "n sei"
<RMonteiraum> nossa isso eh velho
<RMonteiraum> tb.. script de 2004
<samuel_mesq> Vou nessa Boa Noite a todos
<Pskol__> ((:B   ¦ -×:) · ¦ *:] _#¦ `(:)´  ¦  
<dacaro> oi
<dacaro> alguem pode ajudar -me
<dacaro> alguem online?
<Paulo_Carvalho> diga
<FredGeek> Ker saber oq as drogas fizeram a um colunista da pc world? olha oq ele disse sobre o linux atualmente http://idgnow.uol.com.br/computacao_pessoal/2010/10/19/artigo-linux-para-desktop-e-um-sonho-que-acabou/
<RMonteiraum> engraçado como a Ncomputing vende todo o peixe deles e coloca um linkzinho falando sobre licenciamento do windows, q não eh permito e tals...
<RMonteiraum> bullshit
<RMonteiraum> pessoal. como estou há tempos fora do IRC, queria saber se ainda existe alguma rede aqui do brasil e como ela anda frequentada.
<RMonteiraum> alguém sabe?
<RMonteiraum> nossa, q medo, dei uma passada no sub-mindo da brasirc...
<RMonteiraum> sub-mundo*
<RMonteiraum> :P
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, existe ainda? brasnet n né?
<RMonteiraum> nem fui lá
<RMonteiraum> fiquei com tanto medo q não dei /server brasnet
<RMonteiraum> só tinha zumbi, boi da cara preta, mula sem cabeça
<RMonteiraum> :P
<RMonteiraum> acostumei tanto com a timeline limpinha, sem cores, q me assutei com o topico dos canais
<RMonteiraum> e o povo cantando no canal
<RMonteiraum> iuAHiuHAiuHAiuHAiuHAiAHiuhA
<d70> putz
<RMonteiraum> acho q eles comem crack
<duke3d> ueh
<duke3d> eh bom assim
<duke3d> essa sua risada eh ben brasnet lol
<RMonteiraum> :P
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<Pskol__> kkkk
<Pskol__> da brasnet mesmo era aquelas risada de 5 linhas
 * RMonteiraum vendo a hora da bizzarice chegando by peregrinator_six
<Dacaro> eue souuuuuuuuuuuu llllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiivvvvvvvvvvrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee agoraaaaaaa
<RMonteiraum> assim neh
<RMonteiraum> valendo um kick
<RMonteiraum> :D
<RMonteiraum> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<RMonteiraum> :P
<RMonteiraum> pequena essa
<Dacaro> =]
<Pskol__> AHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAHAHUHAUAhuHUHA
<Pskol__> AHUHAUAhuHUHAauhhahauHUAH
<Pskol__> assim oh
<Pskol__> kkkkkkk
<Giverny> credo para com isso
<Pskol__> tudo colorido
<Giverny> ;]
<RMonteiraum> \o/
<Giverny> aqui é sem cor
<Dacaro> eu tenho uma piada sobre windows
<duke3d> haIUHAIUHIahIUHAIUHIauHIUAHIUahiuHIAUHIUahiUHAIUHaiuHIUAHIUHaiuHAIUHiauHIUAIUHaiuHAIUhaiuHAIUHaiuhIUAHIUHaiuHAIUHaiuHAIUHIUAhiuAHIUHaiuHAIUHaiuHIUAHIUahiUHAIUHaiuHAIUHaiuHIAUHIUAhIUAHIUHaiuHAIUHIUahIUAHIUahiUHAIUHaiuHAIUHIahIUAHIUHaiuHAIUHIUahIUAHIUHaiuHAIUHiauHIUAHIUahiUAHIUHaiuHAIUHIahIUAHIUhaiHAIHIauHIUAHIUahiuHAIUHaiuHAIUahIAHIUHaiuHAIUHaiuHIAUHIUAhiUAHIUA
<duke3d> o.o
<RMonteiraum> !¡!!¡!¡¡!¡¡!¡!¡ Olá pessoal, boa noite!!!!!!!!!!!  !!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!!
<ubottu-br> RMonteiraum: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<RMonteiraum> iuAHiuAHiuHAiuAHiuHAiuHAiuhAiuhAiuHA
<Dacaro> O windows é igual carroça sempre tem um burro na frente"""""""""""
<Dacaro> """"""""""""O windows é igual carroça sempre tem um burro na frente"""""""""""
<RMonteiraum> decadencia
<Dacaro> "Windows  A graça de quem vê, a desgraça de quem usa."
<RMonteiraum> [Windows] Quer liberar mais espaço em disco? Digite: Deltree C:\Windows e tecle ENTER!
<Giverny> para porras
<Dacaro> "Diferença entre o vírus e o Windows: o vírus funciona!"
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> idg mongol
<Giverny> falando mal de linux
<Giverny> :T
<Dacaro> =]
<RMonteiraum> ahhh esse mundo tá perdido
<Dacaro> com certeza,
<Dacaro> eu existo ....
<Dacaro> "Amar é: apagar o Windows do HD"
<Dacaro> flws amiguinhos
<Dacaro> mamae mandou eu ir dormir
<RMonteiraum> O Windows REALMENTE um sistema operacional multitarefa.É o único que consegue formatar um disquete e travar o micro ao mesmo tempo!
<RMonteiraum> eu gostava mto dessa
<duke3d> win7 eh bonitinho
<RMonteiraum> nossa... esse script IRC q eu estou usando eh velho mesmo... as piadas de windows dele se referiam a Win98 como futuro...
<Porcks> FredGeek: e ai cara fico bom o kernel?
<maraja> galera, to tentando compilar o driver alsa mais novo no maverick, mas aparece a seguinte msg
<maraja> *** NO PREDEFINED KERNEL COMPILER IS DETECTED
<maraja> *** Assuming the same compiler is used with the current system compiler.
<maraja> *** Please make sure that the same compiler version was used for building kernel.
<FredGeek> Porcks, ficou, n senti diferença n. e oq eu keria solucionar era só instalar um novo pacote
<maraja> alguem tem uma ideia do que possa estar errado?
<FredGeek> Porcks, só eskeci o site pra tunar ele, lembra?
<Porcks> FredGeek: http://blog.coderepository.net/2010/11/19/otimizando-o-kernel-de-seu-desktop-linux/
<rafaelsoaresbr> Olá ubunteiros de plantão hehe
<rafaelsoaresbr> Nas propriedades do diretório / tem 128TB de espaço, como é isso? hehe
<mactimes> rafaelsoaresbr, df -h
<updm> alguem ai manja número perfeito?
<rafaelsoaresbr> mactimes, comando interessante, valeu
<mactimes> rafaelsoaresbr, Por nada.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Alguém conhece um tutorial para deixar o Cairo-dock mais atrativo ainda?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eu segui um tutorial pra colocar o efeito chamas, agora quero incrementar com o cairo dock
<rafaelsoaresbr> Coloquei o efeito chamas também no cairo, hehe, onde o mouse passa sai chamas de alguma coisa
<kaian> Bom dia
<kaian> alguem pode me ajudar
<kaian> Desculpa a hora
<kaian> mais preciso de uma ajudinha ae
<kaian> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe libntrack0 i386 008-1
<kaian>   404  Not Found
<kaian> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe libntrack-qt4-1 i386 008-1
<kaian>   404  Not Found
<kaian> Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ntrack/libntrack0_008-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<kaian> Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ntrack/libntrack-qt4-1_008-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<kaian> E: Impossível buscar alguns arquivos, talvez executar apt-get update ou tentar com --fix-missing?
<kaian> alguem pode ajudar
<kaian> Tem alguma boa alma afin de ajudar ae
<Genocyber_> externe sua dúvida
<kaian> an> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe libntrack0 i386 008-1
<kaian> <kaian>   404  Not Found
<kaian> <kaian> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe libntrack-qt4-1 i386 008-1
<kaian> <kaian>   404  Not Found
<kaian> <kaian> Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ntrack/libntrack0_008-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<kaian> <kaian> Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ntrack/libntrack-qt4-1_008-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<kaian> é isso
<Genocyber_> pode ser problema com a página que quer acessar
<kaian> Genocyber esse erro acontece depois q eu executo sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kaian> ñ sei se vc entende essa area
<Genocyber_> não entendo mesmo hehe mas esse erro 404 é geralmente erro externo
<kaian> poise :(
<kaian> To loko pra testa o novo KDE e me acontece essa
<Genocyber_> terá de esperar eles resolverem se não houver outra fonte
<kaian> :(
<kaian> queria saber de que programa q ta usando essa fonte q nao funciona
<Genocyber_> se for nova versao do kde pode tentar baixar pelo site deles,deve ter pacotes de instalação lá
<kaian> vlw
<Spiritual> alguém aí conhece um programa ou método bom para embutir legendas em um .avi?
<kaian> ñ
<Giverny> Spiritual
<updm> o kaian saiu, so pq eu ia ajuda-lo
<updm> o.O
<Spiritual> sim, Giverny
<updm> vou nessa seus doidos, bom dia pra vcs, vou dormir
<updm> abrx
<Giverny> Spiritual http://www.quartoestudio.com/blog/ubuntu/lidando-com-legendas-de-filme-no-linux/
<Giverny> Spiritual também pode usar o avidemux
<Giverny> etc
<Spiritual> Giverny, pois é, eu usei o avidemux
<Spiritual> mas meu dvd não está lendo
<Spiritual> e usei o mencoder tb
<Giverny> você montou ele direito?
<Spiritual> mas o filme tá "tropeçando"
<Spiritual> acho que sim, Giverny
<Spiritual> segui alguns tutoriais
<Giverny> me mostra seu fstab
<Spiritual> pq?
<Giverny> porque é lá que tá montado todos os devices do seu ubuntu
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> se algo tiver errado é lá
<Giverny> que você vai olhar
<Giverny> cat /etc/fstab
<Spiritual> Giverny, eu me refiro ao meu dvd player
<Spiritual> da tv
<Giverny> ele tá plugado em um linux?
<Giverny> se explique direito ae
<Spiritual> foi mal
<Spiritual> é o dvd player da philips
<Spiritual> não é esses que coloca no pc
<Giverny> rum
<Giverny> mas você tá querendo o que mesmo?
<Spiritual> eu quero embutir a legenda e colocar nele
<Spiritual> pelo pendrive
<Spiritual> pra ver pela tv
<Giverny> Spiritual teu linux tem dvdplayer ?
<Giverny> sem ser esse externo?
<Spiritual> sim
<Spiritual> mas ele não é "externo"
<Spiritual> ele é para a tv mesmo
<Spiritual> entende?
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> Spiritual
<Giverny> você conseguiu embutir a legenda com o avidemux ?
<Spiritual> consegui
<Giverny> a legenda do filme mesmo .srt ?
<Spiritual> sim
<Giverny> Spiritual consegue assistir o filme no teu pc
<Giverny> com legenda sem travar?
<Spiritual> sim
<Spiritual> só no outro player q não vai
<Giverny> Spiritual pode ser a falta de codecs
<Giverny> para o filme
<Spiritual> hum, pode até ser
<Spiritual> é que o avidemux não embute apenas a legenda
<Spiritual> ele encoda tudo de novo
<Giverny> pois é
<Giverny> problema é que se não tiver o codec
<Giverny> o filme vai exibir em outro player com problemas
<Giverny> pode até não rodar no dvd seu da philips se ele não tiver suporte ao codec do filme
<Spiritual> então, por isso q eu queria um programa mais "adequado"
<Spiritual> que não trocasse
<Giverny> qual o formato do filme?
<Giverny> o final
<Giverny> com legenda?
<Spiritual> .avi
<Giverny> já legendado?
<Spiritual> sim
<Giverny> seu dvd da philips aceita avi
<Giverny> ?
<Spiritual> sim
<Spiritual> se eu colocar o filme sem legenda, ele lê de boa
<Spiritual> se eu colocar o srt, ele não lê
<Spiritual> provavelmente porque o avidemux encoda tudo novamente
<Giverny> Spiritual então muda o programa
<Giverny> procura outro melhor
<Spiritual> então, eu queria saber outros programas
<Spiritual> usei o mencoder
<Spiritual> mas ele tá travando o filme
<Giverny> ffmpeg
<Giverny> pra mpeg
<Giverny> xo ver um avi aqui
<Giverny> Spiritual mencoder
<Giverny> usou?
<Spiritual> sim
<Spiritual> ele está travando o filme
<Giverny> porque acho que precisa de uma configuração
<Giverny> de menos fps
<Giverny> ou mais
<Spiritual> eu fiz essa configuração
<Giverny> Spiritual tenta AVIAddXSubs
<Giverny> via wine
<Giverny> sabe usar wine?
<Spiritual> sei
<Spiritual> eu ia usar o wine mesmo
<Giverny> pronto
<Spiritual> pra rodar o virtualdubmod
<Giverny> pronto
<Giverny> ou vai ou racha man
<Giverny> eheh
<Spiritual> é, obrigado :D
<Giverny> $("#div").hide();
<Giverny> ops
<Dacaro> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Giverny> Dacaro fala
<Dacaro> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Giverny> Dacaro fala
<Dacaro> opa
<Dacaro> estou com um erro ao atualizar
<Dacaro> o ubuntu
<Dacaro> eu estou usando versão 9.10
<Dacaro> e quando vou no gere.. de atualizações
<Dacaro> para atualizar para 10.4
<Dacaro> aparece essa msg de erro
<Giverny> upgrade da versão
<Dacaro> Não foi possível baixar as atualizações
<Dacaro> A atualização está interrompida. Por favor verifique sua conexão com a Internet ou mídia de instalação e tente novamente. Todos os arquivos baixados até agora estão mantidos.
<Giverny> é melhor formatar e por
<Giverny> uma instalação limpa
<Dacaro> puts formatar?
<Giverny> Dacaro tenta dar upgrade de novo
<Giverny> que ele continua de onde parou
<Giverny> :)
<Dacaro> ja tentei varias vezes
<Dacaro> da o mesmo erro
<Dacaro> ailed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/esound/libesd-alsa0_0.2.41-6ubuntu1_all.deb 404  Not Found
<Dacaro> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gtkglext/libgtkglext1_1.2.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<Dacaro> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libg/libgtkhtml2/libgtkhtml2-0_2.11.1-2ubuntu3_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<Dacaro> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lm-sensors/libsensors3_2.10.8-2_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<Giverny> é cara então quebrou
<Dacaro> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/tracker/libtrackerclient0_0.6.95-1ubuntu6_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<Dacaro> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/usplash/libusplash0_0.5.51_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<Giverny> é
<Dacaro> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/sexy-python/python-sexy_0.1.9-1ubuntu3_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<Giverny> quebrou
<Giverny> para
<Giverny> pow
<Giverny> ;x
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> mas tipo
<Giverny> quebrou
<Giverny> o repositório
<Dacaro> :(
<Dacaro> não tem outro repositorio?
<Giverny> irmão
<Giverny> ai já era
<Giverny> formata
<Giverny> é menos dor de cabeça
<Giverny> fica a dica
<Dacaro> vlw mas se a cada erro eu formatar
<Dacaro> como vou aprender a vencer o erro
<Dacaro> se existe um erro existe um solução
<Giverny> Dacaro manin o repositório quebrou
<Giverny> o repositório vou te explicar o que é
<Giverny> é um FTP na internet
<Giverny> que contém um determinado pacote
<Giverny> ele não fica na sua máquina
<Giverny> fica na internet
<Giverny> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/
<Giverny> dá um clique ae
<Giverny> você vai ver
<Giverny> os pacotes que você tá tentando baixar
<Giverny> o apt-get ele vai no repositório
<Giverny> baixa pra sua máquina e instala
<Giverny> só isso
<marcelo`> Dacaro tenta mudar o repositorio
<Giverny> se o repositório não tem o pacote
<Giverny> ou não responde
<Giverny> é
<Giverny> ahAuh
<Giverny> não tem milagre
<marcelo`> voce ta tendo pegar do http://br.archive.ubuntu.com, deve ter outro
<marcelo`> tentando*
<Dacaro> qual?
<Giverny> tem sim
<Giverny> tem o oficial da canonical
<Giverny> sem ser o br
<Giverny> mas ai voce vai ter que mudar essa configuração de repositórios
<marcelo`> Giverny muito dificil ne?
<marcelo`> Dacaro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Giverny> tem um frontend
<Giverny> no ubuntu que faz isso
<Giverny> marcelo` nem uso mais ubuntu então nem sei se tiraram
<marcelo`> Giverny 'canonical' é oque? uma destas versões? e.g.: 10.09?
<pqatsi> canonical é a empresa que suporta o desenvolvimento do ubuntu e que não tem muito a ver com seu problema
<pqatsi> nos ultimos dias os repos brasileiros aparentam estar com problemas de sincronizacao
<pqatsi> vc pode ir em Sistema > Administracao > Gerenciador de Atualizacoes > Configuracoes
<pqatsi> e mudar o mirror pra um internacional temporariamente
<Dacaro> ok
<Giverny> > gerenciador de atualizacoes
<Giverny> esse ae
<Dacaro> como faz essa atualizaçõpes pelo terminal?
<Dacaro> Giverny agora foi
<Dacaro> a atualização
<Dacaro> vlw pessoal pela ajuda
<Dacaro> !past
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'past' not found
<Dacaro> !patebin
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'patebin' not found
<Dacaro> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<RMonteiraum> bom dia...
<Dacaro> b dia
<Dacaro> blz?
<Dacaro> h
<Infernius[BR]> bom dia..
<Infernius[BR]> alguem acordado para eu tirar uma dúvida?
<Giverny> Infernius[BR] fala
<Ursinha> Infernius[BR], bom dia, diga lá
<RMonteiraum> acordado
<RMonteiraum> __o/
<Infernius[BR]> voltei..
<Infernius[BR]> seguinte..
<Infernius[BR]> eu uso script feitos em PHP para rodar no prompt do Linux..
<Infernius[BR]> mas quero colocar ele na memoria para rodar outros scripts..
<Infernius[BR]> no SUSI eu utilizo o & no final e entra normalmente..
<Infernius[BR]> no UBUNTU não roda... tenho que dar CTRL+Z e depois br 1
<Infernius[BR]> tenho como configurar o & no UBUNTU para rodar igual ao SUSI?
<Infernius[BR]> br 1 não.. bg 1
<Ursinha> Infernius[BR], o & era pra ser suficiente
<Ursinha> Infernius[BR], as vezes tem alguma opção quando vc roda pra ser em background, senão o &
<Infernius[BR]> no SUSI e no UBUNTU uso o mesmo script..
<FredGeek> é SUSE
<Infernius[BR]> tá...SUSI..
<Infernius[BR]> ops..
<Infernius[BR]> SUSIE..
<Infernius[BR]> eita..
<Infernius[BR]> SUSE..
<Infernius[BR]> kkkkkkkk
<Infernius[BR]> e tudo é em versão server dos dois linux.
<FredGeek> o & n é do ubuntu, o & é do shell, todo shell usa o &. o & coloca o processo em 2º plano liberando o prompt. o CTRL-Z para o processo. o. n acredito sobre o bash do ubuntu n permiter o &, com certeza é pau no seu script
<Ursinha> Infernius[BR], o & realmente deveria ser suficiente... ele não "libera" o console ou fica só imprimindo saída mas o console tá liberado?
<FredGeek> eu n uso ubuntu, senão eu testava agora. mas com certeza nenhum script do INIT.D iria funcionar e o sistema nem iria dar boot por completo sem o &
<Infernius[BR]> fica..
<Ursinha> Infernius[BR], fica imprimindo saida mas o console tá liberado?
<Infernius[BR]> Ursinha, sim
<FredGeek> Ursinha, o & libera e fica imprimindo
<Ursinha> Infernius[BR], então vc só precisa redirecionar a saida padrão e a de erro pra /dev/null
<FredGeek> ex: ps aux > /dev/null
<FredGeek> mas o problema dele n é q o & n funfa? desculpa, acho q peguei o bonde andando xD
<Ursinha> FredGeek, isso redireciona so a saida padrão
<Ursinha> Infernius[BR], no final do script coloca isso aqui:  &> /dev/null
<Ursinha> do script não, desculpa
<Ursinha> no final da linha de comando
<Ursinha> Infernius[BR], ^
<Ursinha> FredGeek, veja o que ele me disse
<Ursinha> aparentemente libera mas ainda aparecem mensagens
<FredGeek> saquei. mas Infernius[BR] em todas as distros o & vai aparecer as msgs se vc n redirecionar
<FredGeek> no antigo n aparecia?
<FredGeek> talvez é pq n tinha msg pra mostrar
<Infernius[BR]> não tem problema as msgs aparecerem..
<Infernius[BR]> eu queria que no UBUNTU rodasse o &
<Infernius[BR]> como não roda tenho que dar CTRL+Z e depois o comando bg 1
<FredGeek> Infernius[BR], q isso cara, como q n funciona???????
<Infernius[BR]> no SUSE o & vai tranquilão..
<Infernius[BR]> no meu linux desktop (9.10) e no linux server (8.10) não funfam.
<FredGeek> seu script ta com permissão de execução?
<Infernius[BR]> sim..
<Infernius[BR]> igualzinho do SUSE..
<Infernius[BR]> no SUSE é filé..
<FredGeek> digita echo $0 no console q vc ta rodando ele
<Infernius[BR]> -bash
<Infernius[BR]> no SUSE apareceu apenas bash
<FredGeek> nunca ouvi falar q o & n funfa. então n era nem pra iniciar seu sistema.
<FredGeek> digita ps aux > /dev/null
<FredGeek> aparece alguma msg no prompt?
<Infernius[BR]> já rodo scripts meus no init.d tranquilo..
<Infernius[BR]> nada..
<FredGeek> aff comando errado foi mal
<Infernius[BR]> to ligado.
<FredGeek> digita ps &
<FredGeek> dps da enter
<FredGeek> apareceu isso ? [1]+  Concluído              ps aux
<FredGeek> enter 2x
<Infernius[BR]> isso
<Infernius[BR]> igual
<FredGeek> entao ta rolando
<Infernius[BR]> humm
<Ursinha> FredGeek, valeu ajudar o rapaz :)
<Infernius[BR]> FredGeek, tb agradeço...
<FredGeek> Ursinha, q isso, eu q agradeço, agente tentando ajudar aprende mta coisa. sempre qdo posso ajudar eu pelo menos tento. ;)
<FredGeek> Infernius[BR], q nada, estamos ai
<Infernius[BR]> alguem já tá fazendo algo com HpHP? (HipHop)
<FredGeek> Infernius[BR], acho q ja vi alguém falando sobre isso. achei q era sobre o estilo musical. qq é? framework?
<Yutaka> boa tarde
<FredGeek> Yutaka, boa tarde
<Ursinha> FredGeek, :)
<Infernius[BR]> FredGeek, o Facebook criou, ou participou da melhoria, de um compilador de PHP para C++
<Infernius[BR]> o desempenho chega a 50%
<Yutaka> =}
<Infernius[BR]> agora o Facebook tá junto com a equipe do PHP e da equipe do Apache para otimização dos mesmos...
<Infernius[BR]> to virando fã do Facebook..:D
<Infernius[BR]> tudo licença free ..
<FredGeek> Infernius[BR], q da hora, parabéns pro facebook
<FredGeek> Infernius[BR], é gpl?
<Infernius[BR]> FredGeek, sim...
<Infernius[BR]> FredGeek, minha estrutura é Apache / PHP / PostgreSQL / JQuery
<Infernius[BR]> alguma coisa que melhore isso?
<Giverny> CSS
<Giverny> (:
<Infernius[BR]> tá voando baixo, mas pode sempre melhor, né?
<Infernius[BR]> Giverny, sim... CSS é fantástico
<Infernius[BR]> tudo isso em servidores Linux UBUNTU
<Giverny> olha o que pode mudar
<Giverny> Apache pode por um lighthttpd
<Giverny> php <- não tem como até a m$ tá usando
<Giverny> agora
<Infernius[BR]> kkkkkkk
<FredGeek> Infernius[BR], posrgresql é ótimo em unix like. agora em windows n recomendo. no meu antigo trampo tem. é uma carroça
<FredGeek> Giverny, m$ usa é o asp.net.
<Giverny> JQuery tb não tem como é Jquery mesmo
<FredGeek> Giverny, aonde tem?
<Infernius[BR]> FredGeek, desculpe os M$ mas servidor ou é Linux ou Unix
<Infernius[BR]> :(
<Giverny> manin
<Giverny> m$
<FredGeek> Infernius[BR], postgresql fica tão ruim no windows vc nem acredita
<Giverny> pretende pôr php nativo
<Giverny> no windão
<Giverny> http://www.microsoft.com/web/platform/phponwindows.aspx
<Infernius[BR]> FredGeek, Giverny usei o asp por 6 meses e nunca mais...eca
<Infernius[BR]> FredGeek, acreidto... tive ele em minha maquina de casa com Windows...
<FredGeek> Giverny, to de cara
<Infernius[BR]> eu tenho um IIS com PHP em um dos meus servidores.... roda filé..
<Giverny> pode ficar
<Giverny> :~
<Giverny> m$ tá querendo comprar a zend se já não comprou
<Giverny> tenho lá minhas dúvidas
<Giverny> :~
<Infernius[BR]> comprou não..
<Giverny> m$ apoiando open-source ai tem viu
<Infernius[BR]> se tivesse comprado já tinha estragado... kkkkkkkkkkk
<FredGeek> m$ n joga pra perder n
<Giverny> nesse mato tem cachorro
<FredGeek> perder dinheiro
<Giverny> veio pior o site do php da microsoft ser feito em .net
<Giverny> é de doer o coração
<Giverny> ehehe
<FredGeek> + o asp.net seu principal concorrente é o JEE e n o php
<Giverny> FredGeek tou falando que o site deveria ser feito em php
<Giverny> e não .net
<Giverny> da vida
<Giverny> ;/
<FredGeek> Giverny, mas é a plataforma toda la é em .net
<Giverny> se é PHPM$
<Giverny> agora
<Giverny> eehhe
<FredGeek> agora né kkkk
<Giverny> tem que apoiar com tudo
<FredGeek> to procurando concurso público alguém sabe um bom ai da área de TI?
<Giverny> no :/
<FredGeek> aproveitando q eu to de férias no trampo pra eu olhar com calma
<FredGeek> keria mesmo era mexer com desenv de sistemas com linux. mas trabalho com desenv no windows mesmo q pena
<Giverny> queria trabalhar com java
<FredGeek> Giverny, 2
<Giverny> php css jquery html5 hacked
<FredGeek> tenho até o scjp 6 o livro da kathy sierra
<Giverny> bash python
<FredGeek> c++ eu n animaria de trampar n, da medo. java eu ja fiz mta coisa
<Giverny> ruby
<Giverny> c++ tb não animo
<Giverny> javascript sim mas ajax não animo
<Giverny> ;/
<FredGeek> Giverny, uai jquery
<FredGeek> vai usar ajax na manha
<Giverny> até asp
<FredGeek> asp n animo n
<Giverny> FredGeek já uso jquery
<FredGeek> só asp.net, asp antigo n
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> $("fredgeek").click(function(){ alert("oi!"); });
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> ftw
<Giverny> muito izi
<Giverny> xml tb animo
<Giverny> mas não gosto de xsl
<Giverny> :~
<Giverny> uso conversor
<FredGeek> jquery é revolucionário
<Giverny> totalmente
<Giverny> são 2 lib em 1 só
<Giverny> esse $().
<Giverny> é de outra lib js
<Giverny> FredGeek tem outra linguagem
<Giverny> pra eu pincelar?
<Giverny> ehehe
<FredGeek> Giverny, abap/4
<FredGeek> progress
<Giverny> FredGeek tem umas loucas ae mas nem vai
<Giverny> ah sim
<Giverny> pascal
<Giverny> tb sei
<FredGeek> pascal n
<FredGeek> pascal n serve pra nada n
<Giverny> é um delphi da vida
<FredGeek> sei disso pois trabalhei com delphi 4 anos
<FredGeek> delphi ja era
<Giverny> hoje em dia só pra quebrar galho sem jeito
<Giverny> mesmo
<FredGeek> Giverny, vc ainda arruma emprego, mas delphi fede
<Giverny> tb sei um pouco de assembly
<FredGeek> assembly só o chuck norris q programa
<Giverny> aquelas instrunções lembro várias
<FredGeek> chuck norris software
<Giverny> da aula de arquitetura de computadores
<FredGeek> push pop?
<Giverny> isso
<Giverny> MOV
<Giverny> FredGeek é só instrunção
<FredGeek> qual seria a programação q os kras usavam pra fazerem jogos pro atari eim?
<Giverny> ADD
<Giverny> SUB
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> nem sei ahuAH mas deve ser uma porcaria dessas ae atrasada
<Giverny> FredGeek fui em uma palestra de um programa
<Giverny> todo feito em java que ajudava a programa outros programas
<Giverny> FredGeek só tinha veio de terno
<Giverny> e eu de tênis fudido
<FredGeek> maker?
<Giverny> ISSO!!
<Giverny> eahUH
<Giverny> ridículo ele
<Giverny> é de um guri aqui da bahia
<FredGeek> a palestra era de um gilmar?
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> acho que era
<FredGeek> um veio tb
<FredGeek> ?
<Giverny> um cara formado por cambridge
<Giverny> algo assim
<Giverny> nem prestei atenção
<FredGeek> é meu professor
<Giverny> tinha muita tchuca no evento
<FredGeek> sou de BH MG
<Giverny> man tinha umas 7 loira
<Giverny> quem vai prestar atenção em programa
<Giverny> ah para
<Giverny> eeheh
<FredGeek> maker é a tentativa de tirar o seu dinheiro sem te apontar uma arma
<Giverny> isso
<Giverny> ae eu na mesa com 6 veio
<Giverny> os caras tudo de terno
<Giverny> e eu representando uma empresa daqui
<Giverny> que eu trabalho
<Giverny> eu de tênis
<Giverny> ehauh
<Giverny> em um hotel 5 estrelas aqui FredGeek
<FredGeek> da hora, mas a palestra foi aonde? qual cidade?
<Giverny> salvador
<Giverny> foi no Hotel Fiesta
<Giverny> mo foda o buffet a porra toda
<Giverny> arrumada
<Giverny> FredGeek o veio querendo conversar sobre delphi
<Giverny> um veio lá que queria comprar o programa
<FredGeek> q medo
<Giverny> perguntou se eu já tinha visto cobol
<Giverny> falei que não era desse tempo
<Giverny> :/
<FredGeek> ai vc ofendeu o kra
<FredGeek> conheço gente q trabalha com cobol ainda
<FredGeek> tem gente q ganha mto com cobol apesar de ser + veio q bater em mae
<Giverny> ...
<FredGeek> feio*
<Giverny> nunca vi nada feito em cobol
<Giverny> na vida
<FredGeek> é tela preta
<FredGeek> igual clipper
<FredGeek> só q + dificil q clipper
<Giverny> ah cara eu só escuto falar
<FredGeek> abaper senior ganha 80 reais a hora pra cima. dominar abap da dimdim
<gbrandao> damasceno, bicho
<gbrandao> achou?
<gbrandao> aqui nada
<damasceno> gbrandao, Ainda to procurando. Por isso entrei no IRC.
<damasceno> Não achei nada no google.
<gbrandao> damasceno, aqui é sem sucesso
<Giverny> FredGeek sei não =T
<gbrandao> damasceno, #ubuntu-br é mais iniciante
<damasceno> dá um whois em mim. :)
<Giverny> damasceno qual a dúvida
<Giverny> ?
<gbrandao> damasceno, sim feito
<Giverny> (:
<Giverny> gbrandao qual a dúvida?
<damasceno> Giverny, você saberia como retirar qualquer compartilhamento montado pelo samba no lado direito do nautilus?
<gbrandao> Giverny, preciso fazer com que o nautilus não exiba apenas os dispositivos montados pelo smbfs
<damasceno> Quando você acessa algum compartilhamento, o nautilus deixa ele no lado direito, como montado.
<gbrandao> no gconf-editor tira o automount de todos
<Giverny> se você montou
<Giverny> :)
<gbrandao> inclusive do usb
<damasceno> o gbrandao conseguiu, porém, além de não mostrar os compartilhamentos montados, não mostra pendrive, nem qualquer dispositivo montado.
<damasceno> Ixi gbrandao olha só:
<damasceno> <Dr_Willis> damasceno:  im not sure you can hide just samba shares.
<gbrandao> damasceno, é fogo
<gbrandao> damasceno, fui /usr/share/gvfs/mounts
<gbrandao> e lá no smb.mount e smb-browser.mount
<gbrandao> quando coloca a diretiva lá
<gbrandao> simplesmente ele não monta mais pelo nautilus
<damasceno> gbrandao,
<damasceno> Dr_Willis> it shows or hides 'mounted devices' and a samba share is just another mounted thing from its point of view
<gbrandao> mas quero que monte e não apareça o dispositivo na barra lateral
<Giverny> ahuhe
<Giverny> tu quer montar dispositivos e não quer ele aparesça no gnome
<Giverny> gbrandao
<Giverny> ?
<gbrandao> Giverny, apenas no nautilus e dispositivos type smbfs
<Giverny> amigo pq você não dá permissão de root nessas pastas
<Giverny> e impede o acesso
<Giverny> ao invés de ficar nesse chove não molha?!
<gbrandao> Giverny, pq o diretório deverá estar compartilhado para todos porém não deverá ser exibidos
<Giverny> ahaha
<gbrandao> e este tipo de pensamento não rola tenho aqui um samba4 com ldap
<gbrandao> e as acl's de permissão estão utilizado os membros + grupos do dominio
<damasceno> gbrandao, samba4?
<damasceno> Tá rodando bem!?
<gbrandao> damasceno, sim
<gbrandao> alpha 14
<damasceno> Deve ir até o alpha 1000.
<damasceno> aehuashaioehaiohs!
<gbrandao> damasceno, e sem falar que o desktop de estações windows e linux
<gbrandao> são os mesmos
<gbrandao> ou seja criou no luna irá aparecer no kde ou gnome
<gbrandao> hehehehe
<damasceno> aehaehaueha :P.
<Giverny> olha
<Giverny> browseable = no
<Giverny> no seu smb.conf
<gbrandao> Giverny, isso será uma diretiva no samba para impedir a visualização dos arquivos
<gbrandao> não afetará no nautilus
<Giverny> e tu quer modificar o nautilus irmão?
<gbrandao> yep
<Giverny> ou tu mexe com nautilus ou mexe com o samba
<Giverny> tu sabe programar?
<damasceno> format c: resolve!
<damasceno> HEIOAHSOIAEHAPIJSOPAJ!
<gbrandao> Giverny, deixa eu explicar mlehor
<gbrandao> melhor*
<Giverny> explica ae
<Giverny> isso que eu falei é pra ocultar pasta no samba
<Giverny> ...
<gbrandao> damasceno, acompanha. Tenho aqui um servidor Xen com duas máquinas para virtualizadas ubuntu server e debian lenny. No ubuntu server roda um samba4+ldap, no debian lenny ele passa a ser o servidor de arquivos as acl's e permissões utilizam o pam winbind e unix para autenticar as permissões do diretório. Todavia, o perfil dos usuários windows e linux estão ligados. Porém há um grande problema quando o nautilus monta um dispositvo
<gbrandao> smbfs no explore do windows dá problemas
<gbrandao> quero desativar para que o nautilus não monte dispositivos smbfs
<gbrandao> apenas ele
<gbrandao> mas que via terminal funfe normalmente
<gbrandao> procurei no gconf, mas lá é 8/80
<gbrandao> quando desativo o automount
<gbrandao> os dispositivos usb param de ser montados no nautilus tbm
<gbrandao> Giverny, entedeu?
<gbrandao> entendeu*
<Giverny> sim
<gbrandao> Giverny, e as estações são LTSP
<Giverny> cara problema é com nautilus que você não quer que ele monte
<Giverny> vamos ver como se resolve isso
<Giverny> ;/
<gbrandao> damasceno, vou ligar pro Martins
<Giverny> gbrandao cara faz o seguinte
<damasceno> gbrandao, aeaghsuiagheuias.
<Giverny> remove o nautilus
<damasceno> Sabe o que mandaram fazer?
<Giverny> :)
<damasceno> Escrever novamente o código do Nautilus.
<damasceno> EHAUIOSHIOAH EIOAHSIOH!
<Giverny> usa thunar
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> damasceno seria uma boa
<Giverny> ;)
<gbrandao> Vou fazer isso
<Giverny> ou então para o hal
<damasceno> gbrandao, cara, todos os meus xen's agora, serão feitos em cima de CentOS.
<damasceno> Muito mais fácil.
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> nossa, a trolaiada hoje tá em massa no canal
<Giverny> .  /etc/init.d/hal stop
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, boa btarde patrão. :)
<peregrinator_six> *tarde...
<Giverny> e seja feliz
<Giverny> ;)
<gbrandao> damasceno, vamos botar em produção XEN 4.0 + debian 6
<gbrandao> heheheh
<paperflower> olá... precisava de ajuda numa coisa bem besta, mas não sei
<pqatsi> xen no fundo no fundo nao depende de distro
<gbrandao> damasceno, mas documentação para CentOS fica a desejar
<pqatsi> os scripts de rede e tals do xen sao so pra facilitar a vida e oia la
<gbrandao> pqatsi, sim sabemos disso
<pqatsi> basta pensar na interface vifx.y como uma interface tap que voce faz o que quiser com ela :D
<pqatsi> gbrandao: tanto e que eu removo os scripts
<pqatsi> nao os uso
<gbrandao> pqatsi, mas aqui precisamos pois trabalhamos com 52 municipios
<peregrinator_six> paperflower, cade sua duvida...?!
<pqatsi> (so deixo um pra ingressar a vif na bridge)
<pqatsi> nada
<gbrandao> então a produção não pode demorar nem atrasar
<pqatsi> gbrandao: bobagem. /etc/network/interfaces resolve tudo
<gbrandao> sim
<pqatsi> pra levantar a maquina so precisa de ingressar na vif mesmo :P
<pqatsi> alias,
<pqatsi> ingressar a vif na bridge
<Giverny> ...
<paperflower> to tentando abrir uma pasta no terminal, mas não consigo. diz que o diretório nao existe [mas existe]. quando dou ls, a pasta em questão aparece com fundo verde escuro, escrita em azul
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: opa opa!
<paperflower> dentro da pasta só tem .deb
<Giverny> paperflower é a permissão da pasta
<Giverny> (:
<pqatsi> permissao de pasta daria acesso negado vc n acha?
<Giverny> o que ele falou
<paperflower> pois é
<paperflower> tentei com sudo e deu na mesma
<pqatsi> ele disse que o dir n existe
<pqatsi> sao coisas diferentes
<pqatsi> ta com cara de char quebrado
<Giverny> eu li que ele não conseguia acessar
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> é a mesma coisa do gbrandao
<paperflower> o que eu posso fazer?
<pqatsi> o.0
<gbrandao> Giverny, totalmente diferente
<Giverny> gbrandao totalmente igual
<gbrandao> o meu dispositivos smfs no nautilus
<pqatsi> o.0
<Giverny> tu quer reinventar o nautilus
<pqatsi> o Giverny encarnou o troll hoje hein
<Giverny> o.o
<Giverny> já falei pra tu remover
<Giverny> esse lixo e usar thunar
<Giverny> ou parar o hal
<Giverny> vai parar de montar essa porcaria em 3 segundos
<Giverny> duvido que monte de novo
<Giverny> agora o outro tem uma pasta
<Giverny> lista e não acessa
<Giverny> se batendo com bobagem
<Ursinha> sigh
<gbrandao> thunar não me interessa
<Ursinha> Giverny, easy meu filho
<Giverny> Ursinha tudo izi
<Giverny> ;)
<Ursinha> Giverny, to vendo. Até mandar gente formatar o computador por conta de repositorio vc já mandou hoje
<Ursinha> vc tá querendo mesmo, né?
<Giverny> formatar?
<Ursinha> é
<Giverny> mandei o cara fazer uma instalação
<Giverny> limpa
<Ursinha> ok
<Giverny> do ubuntu
<Giverny> O.o
<Giverny> ele tava fazendo upgrade da versão
<Giverny> falei acho melhor você fazer uma instalação limpa
<Giverny> evita problemas
<pqatsi> i disagree
<Ursinha> eu li o log
<Giverny> pronto
<Giverny> então você leu essa parte
<Ursinha> então sei o que to falando
<Ursinha> pois sim
<Ursinha> enfim
<Ursinha> paperflower, deixa ver qual seu problema pra ver se consigo te ajudar
<paperflower> ok
<Ursinha> Giverny, se fosse problema de permissão apareceria especificamente a mensagem de permissão negada
<Ursinha> paperflower, no diretorio que vc está, dá um pwd
<pqatsi> pois e
<pqatsi> ta com cara de charset zoado e o completion ta ficando maluco
<Ursinha> paperflower, qual o nome da pasta que vc tá tentando abrir?
<paperflower> DEBS
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install tree pastebinit
<pqatsi> tree | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> e manda o link pra gente
<Giverny> não sei pq user ubuntu não utiliza
<Giverny> sudo apt-get -y install
<Giverny> vai ter que instalar as dependências mesmo
<FredGeek> oq o -y faz?
<Giverny> instala tudo sem perguntar
<FredGeek> vlw
<Ursinha> paperflower, vc tá usando o nome em maiusculo né?
<paperflower> sim
<paperflower> perae que deu um erro aqui pra instalar isso
<paperflower> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559026/
<FredGeek> uma dúvida q eu tenho é a seguinte, qdo vamos instalar um pacote, e ele tem 3 dependencias por exemplo, e recomenda outros 5 pacotes. qdo damos apt-get install pacote, ele instala só o pacote e as 3 dependencia. mesmo qdo damo --install-recommends
<FredGeek> pq isso?
<Giverny> não é charset zoado
<Giverny> o acento dele tá de boa
<FredGeek> paperflower, vc deve dar cd DEBS, pois vc já está no diretorio Download/Libo
<Ursinha> paperflower, o problema é que vc tá colocando o caminho todo
<Yutaka> srsrsr
<Ursinha> paperflower, a pasta DEBS já está no nível onde vc está, então é só dar cd DEBS
<paperflower> da a emsma coisa
<Ursinha> não dá não :)
<Ursinha> paperflower, faz ai, cd DEBS
<FredGeek> digita cd ~/Download/Libo/DEBS
<FredGeek> cd ~/Download/libo/DEBS
<paperflower> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559027/
<Giverny> FredGeek isso pode ser um bug do apt-get já que você tá fazendo certo
<Yutaka> nao seria um arquivo?
<Yutaka> e nao uma pasta
<FredGeek> Yutaka, daria outra resposta do bash
<FredGeek> daria: bash: cd: x: Não é um diretório
<Ursinha> isso
<Yutaka> NO NO NO
<Yutaka> ja vi isso
<Yutaka> rsrs
<Ursinha> Yutaka, acabei de testar aqui
<FredGeek> uai aqui no debian squeeze dei isso
<Ursinha> o FredGeek pelo visto também
<Ursinha> e to no mavericl
<FredGeek> deu*
<Ursinha> maverick
<paperflower> eu to fazendo download do arquivo de novo
<Yutaka> o ubuntu umas vez ja fez isso comigo e com o rickwap
<Ursinha> paperflower, faz assim: file DEBS
<Ursinha> onde vc está ai mesmo, sem mudar de pasta
<FredGeek> paperflower, vc tem mesmo q puxar o .deb? esse pacote n tem no apt-get n?
<Ursinha> Yutaka, problema de tradução será?
<Yutaka>  /exec -o ls ~/Download/libo/DEBS
<Yutaka> roda no seu cliente irc
<Yutaka> no no flood :S
<paperflower> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559032/
<paperflower> acho que não. é o libre office
<Ursinha> nossa, isso tá bizarro
<FredGeek> paperflower, vc acha? nem procurou ainda?
<Giverny> aheuha
<FredGeek> paperflower, apt-cache search libreoffice
<FredGeek> sudo
<Ursinha> paperflower, um momento
<Giverny> podia dar um find logo
<Giverny> em tudo
<Ursinha> paperflower, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/
<Ursinha> pronto, resolvido :P
<paperflower> yeap, bem mais fácil. valeu ;D mas minha dúvida vai ficar, pq isso ta estranho
<Daekdroom> O libreoffice só está disponível via PPA ou nos repositórios do futuro Ubuntu 11.04
<paperflower> eu baixei do site oficial
<FredGeek> paperflower, reza veio, ta parecendo um encosto isso, tem lógica n
<paperflower> hahahha, pois é. eu nao entendi nada
<Ursinha> nem eu
<Giverny> veia no caso né ;x
<Yutaka> falando em coisas estranhas, faz tempo que tenho essa pergunta e nao tive a resposta certa ainda: voce vai no terminal e digita, cp ele nao encontra ls mv qualquer comando ele diz q nao existe, etc alguem sabe pq acontece isso? sistemas que apareceu isso ubuntu 10.04 e 10.10 os 3 com gnome, idiomas diferentes etc
<Ursinha> Yutaka, isso é pq alguem deletou a glibc :P
<liberie> Ursinha: boa tarde
<paperflower> bom, preciso ir. obrigada a todos e até mais.
<Ursinha> liberie, boa tarde :)
<Ursinha> paperflower, boa tarde!
<Yutaka> Ursinha: mmm
<FredGeek> paperflower, bye
<Yutaka> vlw Ursinha
<Ursinha> Yutaka, e olha que tem que ser ninja pra conseguir apagar esse pacote hehe
<Yutaka> liberie: resolvi o problema de gerenciamento, mudei de distro srrs
<Yutaka> Ursinha: O.o
 * Ursinha ja fez isso uma vez num fedora :P
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> obrigada Ursinha
<Ursinha> Yutaka, de nada :)
<Yutaka> :-D
<FredGeek> Yutaka, como fez isso?
<FredGeek> a distro deixou vc remove-lo sem remover 200 milhões de pacotes?
<Yutaka> no meu quando aconteceu, eu nao tinha feito nada, no outro pc do menino la ele tinha mexido em varias coisas, e no outro nadinha
<Yutaka> atualização so
<Ursinha> né possivel isso
<Yutaka> FredGeek: fez o que?
<FredGeek> Yutaka, remover a glibc
<Yutaka> ixi, nao faco ideia
<Ursinha> vou dar aquela reiniciada
<Yutaka> ^^
<Giverny> FredGeek pra voce que tem medo http://tiny.cc/2f8i1
<Giverny> :D
<FredGeek> awt é deprecated
<FredGeek> medo mesmo
<pqatsi> tarde Ursinha Yutaka FredGeek
<Yutaka> tarde uai pqatsi
<FredGeek> pqatsi, tarde
<Yutaka> :-D
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> o povo aqui brincando de glibc
<pqatsi> credo
<pqatsi> isso é coisa do capeta, melhor nem mexer
<Yutaka> esqueça isso, ja faz parte do passado, vai no outro canal
<pqatsi> im there
<bino> boa tarde
<FredGeek> bino, boa tarde
<pqatsi> eh uma ....
<Jean_7> Boa tarde
<Jean_7> Estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu 10.10, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<pqatsi> pergunte
<FredGeek> Jean_7, só dar boot pelo cd, particionar, nada d+
<Jean_7> baixei o ISO do site, monte o CD e dei boot pelo CD em meu notebook
<Jean_7> depos de alguns minutos tipo que congelou na tela preta, com algumas letras... deixei e passou 40 minutos e apareceu uma especie de Desktop do ubuntu
<naaakA> ta instalado ja ?
<Jean_7> nao funcionou mouse nem tecla....
<Jean_7> agora a tela esta preta e nao vai nem vem
<FredGeek> Jean_7, vc deve ter rodado o live-cd e n instalado
<Jean_7> nao dei nenhum comando pra instalar
<naaakA> entao nao esta instalado
<Jean_7> no desktop que apareceu tinha um icone pra instalar, mas como nao tive acesso nem por teclado ou mouse nao consegui fazer nada, e agora a tela ficou preta
<pqatsi> e se usar um teclado externo
<pqatsi> e outra
<pqatsi> que notebook é?
<Jean_7> Smart L103, Amazon
<naaakA> eh tem que ver se teu notebook nao tem nada da sys
<naaakA> que costuma dar merda
<pqatsi> naaakA: calma
<pqatsi> 1 coisa por vez, e não precisa xingar
<pqatsi> mactimes: aew
<mactimes> pqatsi, Yoz.
<Jean_7> ele tem o Windows 7 instalado nele, mas nao aguento mais windows
<mactimes> pqatsi, Big, bit trouble.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Can't really talk right now.
<pqatsi> mactimes: ¬¬
<Jean_7> o que eu faço?
<pqatsi> tem como usar um teclado externo pelo menos?
<Jean_7> nao
<Jean_7> andei olhando no forum e tem um cara rodando Ubunto em um notebook igual o meu
<naaakA> faz o boot de novo
<FredGeek> Jean_7, ve como ele fez
<naaakA> ou isso
<naaakA> melhor opcao
<Jean_7> problema é entrar em contato com o cara, ele me responder
<Jean_7> Alguem aqui é cadastrado no "Fórum Ubuntu Linux - PT" ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Jean_7, Desabilite o ACPI no menu de boot
<Jean_7> vou ver isso
<Jean_7> cara, nao achei nada de ACPI na BIOS
<vitor__> tira no menu de boot do cd
<MalMen> boas
<MalMen> como e que eu por linha de comandos vejo se um disco esta ligado ?
<MalMen> acho que tenho o disco danificado e ele nao monta sozinho
<DodgeThis> alguem ja configurou um router cisco em dual lan?
<marlop> pessoal: http://tecnoblog.net/55165/apenas-uma-webcam-e-as-maos-para-controlar-o-ubuntu/
<jcarvalho> boa tarde
<jcarvalho> gentem, já revirei a 'net inteira (via google) mas NÃO consigo acertar a acentuação aqui no ubuntu 10.10. Os acentos aparecem - nos arquivos texto - como <EA>, <E9> etc..
<jcarvalho> dpkg-reconfigure, locales, etc, etc.. nada funcionou/corrigiu. Alguma dica?
<jcarvalho> nota: no vim/geany (por ex) aparecem normais, mas no sylpheed são substituidos por _, como em "est_" substituindo "está"
<jcarvalho> dicas? sugestões? orações?
<FernandoBasso> jcarvalho: Qual o reslutado de 'locale' no terminal?
<allef> uebgebei8 bediebie eiie eiie
<allef> çfj
<allef> vedvev
<allef> eve
<allef> v
<allef> ev
<allef> e
<allef> vev
<allef> e
<FernandoBasso> Também, tem que ver como está o /etc/locale.gen
<Rafylsk_> Ae galera, alguém me explica o que significa estes e-mails enviados pelo cpanel ? [newmailcgi] Recently Uploaded CGI scripts that send email on host.rafaelgilead.com
<marlop> Rafylsk_, resolveu o probelma com os ips q tavam sugando sua banda?
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, não existe o .gen, só o aliases
<jcarvalho> locales.alias
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, locale.alias
<FernandoBasso> Eu não to com o ubuntu agora... Mas o que retorna se rodar 'locale' no terminal?
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, vou por no pastebin, são várias linhas.. mom..
<Rafylsk_> marlop brother, os ips eram realmente de um provedor de internet via rádio, o site tem muitas requisições nesta cidade que este provedor trabalha, aí parecia que uma pessoa só estava puxando aquela banda toda, mas é que o ip é compartilhado pra toda cidade
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, http://pastebin.com/Y4dbLBEC
<FernandoBasso> jcarvalho: Tá tudo mais do que certo. Já pensou em 'resetar' o gnome?
<marlop> ok se fosse problema eu achei uma solução melhor do que usar o firewall, um .htaccess so liberando os seus sites pra acessar aquele arquivo
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, a máquina é desligada 3x/dia.. se isso não reseta, então nem sei - risos
<FernandoBasso> Não resetar o sistema. O gnome só.
<marlop> Rafylsk_, se não me engano esse e-mail significa q foi feito upload de um script cgi q envia e-mails
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, nao fiz isso.. mas olhando ali no pastebin, me ocorre, não está esquisito isso: LANGUAGE=pt_BR:pt:en?
<FernandoBasso> rm -Rv ~/.gconf/ ~/.gconfd/ ~/.gnome2/ ~/.nautilus/
<FernandoBasso> Ah. Não tinha visto.
<Rafylsk_> então não quer dizer que estes usuários estão enviando e-mails, quer dizer apenas que foi enviar um script
<FernandoBasso> jcarvalho: Tenta achar o locale.gen
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, não existe :(
<FernandoBasso> E aquele locale.alias?
<FernandoBasso> Como ele é?
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, aquilo lá indica que, não existindo pt_br, usa os demais..
<FernandoBasso> Coloca ele aí.
<marlop> rafaelsoaresbr, nao sei nunca mexi em cpanel, mas parece q é isso mesmo,alguem fez upload de um script q manda e-mail quando acessado, no e-mail vem o nome do arquivo?
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, todas as linguagens nacionais possiveis..
<jcarvalho> Note: This file is obsolete and is kept around for the time being for
<jcarvalho> # backward compatibility.
<Rafylsk_> marlop, vem sim, mas como faço para monitorar esta conta, para ver se ela está abusando nos envios ?
<FernandoBasso> jcarvalho: roda isso: find /etc/ -iname '*locale.gen*' 2> /dev/null
<jcarvalho> nada..
<marlop> cara nao sei, como eu ja falei nunca vi um cpanel rodando :(
<marlop> deve ter como sim mas sem ver não tem como eu te ajudar
<FernandoBasso> jcarvalho: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Rafylsk_> vlww =D vou só por um limite de e-mails por hora. dá pra despreocupar..
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, já fiz isso umas 358 vezes, só ontem.. o locales-gen é gerador de locale e é binário..
<FernandoBasso> jcarvalho: Olha se você tem o arquivo /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<jcarvalho> sim, existe
<marlop> da uma olhada la no cpanel deve ter como, vc tem o manual(formato digital) ou tem como baixar no site deles de gratis?
<FernandoBasso> jcarvalho: Dá uma olhada nele.
<Rafylsk_> marlop, nem procurei pelo manual ainda, mas vou pesquisar.. deve ter em algum lugar
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, olhe o locale-gen: http://pastebin.com/U7fiHDmC
<Rafylsk_> vlw
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, cat /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<jcarvalho> pt_BR.UTF-8 UTF-8
<jcarvalho> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<marlop> Rafylsk_, de nada
<FernandoBasso> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<FernandoBasso> jcarvalho: ↑↑↑↑
 * jcarvalho indo lá.. 
<FernandoBasso> Você entende inglês? (senão eu te ajudo)
<jcarvalho> sim.. :)
<FernandoBasso> Good. Good.
<jcarvalho> bem.. alguma coisa mudou.. ao invés de alguma coisa entre <>, os char acentuados são substituidos por "?"
<jcarvalho> rs.. não refresca muito, mas enfim, até fica mais bonitinho - rs
<FernandoBasso> env | grep LANG
<FernandoBasso> O que retorna?
<jcarvalho> "Sempre que possivel, converse com um saco de cimento. Nessa vida s� devemos acreditar no que � concreto. [Anonimo]"
<jcarvalho> LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8
<jcarvalho> LANGUAGE=pt_BR:pt:en
<FernandoBasso> Aquele pt:en que tá errado.
<FernandoBasso> Tenta remover todas as langs, e adiciona só uma depois.
<jcarvalho> não.. eu li o man e diz que não é o problema.. quando não encontrar o primeiro, usa o segundo, senão usa o terceiro..
<FernandoBasso> Mas LANGUAGE= tem quer ser pt_BR.UTF-8, e não pt_BR:pt:en
<jcarvalho> vou alterar o primeiro, que realmente NÃO está com utf-8... pera..
<FernandoBasso> É a linguagem + encoding. Não linguagem + linguagem + linguagem.
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, o que li dizia isso.. encoding primeiro, não existindo, usa a segunda (pós :), senão..
<FernandoBasso> Onde? (eu não sou um expert nesse assunto)
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, removi os outros dois, nenhuma alteração
<FernandoBasso> Está com quais agora?
<FernandoBasso> (está tentando sair do sistema e entrar novamente?)
<jcarvalho> env | grep LANG
<jcarvalho> LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8
<jcarvalho> LANGUAGE=pt_BR.UTF-8
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, sem alteração..
<FernandoBasso> Sim, mas não tá mais aparecendo :pt:en
<jcarvalho> não.. já fiz isso tantas vezes sem resolver que acho desnecessário agora..
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, porque eu tirei
 * jcarvalho não acha (no histórico) onde tive a informação do uso disso.. meu histórico nessa história, só de hoje, tem umas 150 urls.. :\
<FernandoBasso> Eu só tenho LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<FernandoBasso> Mas to no arch.
<FernandoBasso> Eu deixaria só uma lang, em utf8, e reiniciaria. Se isso não resolver, o problema é em outra coisa.
<FernandoBasso> Essas coisas é de dar nos nervos.
<FernandoBasso> Eu to com um problema numa máquina com ubuntu, que não sei mais pra que santo rezar. uahuha
<FernandoBasso> Conecta só quando quer. Já não tem no que não verifiquei e mexi.
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, para fora ou de fora?
<FernandoBasso> Tentei até desabilitar o network-manager, e  fazer pele /etc/networking/interfaces. Mesmo assim, conecta quando quer.
<FernandoBasso> jcarvalho: De qualquer coisa.
<FernandoBasso> Quando não conecta, não pinga nem até o modem.
<jcarvalho> se for placa realtreko, substitua.. costumam dar uns intermitentes danosos
<FernandoBasso> E no win, não há problema nenhum.
<jcarvalho> não morrem de vez, ficam nessa agonia..
<FernandoBasso> Eu coloquei uma outra placa, e dá a mesma coisa.
 * jcarvalho não conhece windows.. não uso há uns 8 anos
<FernandoBasso> É onboard.
<jcarvalho> imaginei.. hj um cliente me apareceu com o mesmo problema.. realtrako on board. Desabilitou, colocou pcx, terminou o problema
<FernandoBasso> Vou tentar desabilitar na bios, se é que tem essa opção, pois é um pc bem simples.
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, aqui só isso resolveu.. BTW, acho que resolvi o problema dos char..
<FernandoBasso> Hmm.
<FernandoBasso> Que bom..
<FernandoBasso> :D
<jcarvalho> sacal.. dá só uma olhada:
<FernandoBasso> jcarvalho: Como?
<jcarvalho> http://trac.gpec.ucdb.br/wiki/TutorialCodificacao
<jcarvalho> usei indicações de lá:
<FernandoBasso> jcarvalho: Como aconteceu isso dos chars? Dese de a instalação?
<jcarvalho> file arquivo.txt, depois: iconv -f cod.antigo, -t cod. nova
<jcarvalho> FernandoBasso, instalações são recentes.. antes eu usava slackware
<jcarvalho> estranhamente, embora eu peça SEMPRE utf-8, a codificação que apareceu pro arquivo foi um iso.seiládoque.ç
<FernandoBasso> Estranho...
<jcarvalho> bote estranho nisso.. :\
<jcarvalho> iconv -f ISO-8859-1 -t UTF-8
<jcarvalho> pronto.. resolveu..
<FernandoBasso> Que bom. Essas coisas dão nos neveros.
<jcarvalho> bem.. resolvido meu problema.. obrigado pelo apoio, mano.. espero que resolva o seu problema aí, mas - sugestão FORTE - elimine as realtreko da sua vida..
<jcarvalho> ciao..
<jcarvalho> BTW.. meu nome mesmo é irado - risos - estou usando este aqui pq é máquina em cliente..
<jcarvalho> um abraço
<FernandoBasso> Valeu.
<marlop> algu
<FernandoBasso> O que? irado? Isto é traição. Sabotagem.
<FernandoBasso> Espionagem.
<tux> Alguém pode me ajudar com uma dúvida?
<FernandoBasso> tux: E se eu responder "sim", você *faz* a pergunta, e eu não sei?
<FernandoBasso> Que tal se você fizer a pergunta, que quem souber tenta ajudar?
<tux> ok
<FernandoBasso> :)
<tux> Eu gostaria de saber do pessoal que já utilizou o slackware se 20 gb de espaço para utilizá-lo em um notebook com objetivo de conhecer toda distro e utilizá-la ( atualizá-la ) quando chegar a versão mais nova sõa suficientes!!!
<rafaelsoaresbr> tux, certamente
<tux> eu fiz os calculos me corrijam se estou errado
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho o arch linux, / com 11GB, e estou usando 7GB. E olha que eu to com muito programa instalado usando espaço no hd.
<tux> 20 gb >>>> instalação full 5.7 gb >>>>>>> 2gb de swap = 7.7 gb sobram 12.3 gb que seriam para atualizar o sistema e instalação de aplicativos?
<FredGeek> tux, vc tem qto de ram?
<FernandoBasso> 2GB de swap?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Estou usando o ubuntu sem partição swap aqui, tenho 4Gb de RAM
<tux> 800 mb de ram
<FernandoBasso> Eu não tenho nada contra o slack, mas acho o arch ainda mais 'cool'. Eu aprendi mais usando o arch do que usando o slack.
<tux> FernandoBasso: sim
<FernandoBasso> tux: É só minha experiência pessoal. Vai em frente com o Slack. Acredito que você tenha bons motivos pra querer ele.
<tux> FernandoBasso: Sim
<tux> FernandoBasso: Aquelas paradas para redimensionar partição perde desempenho?
<FernandoBasso> Como assim?
<FernandoBasso> Redimensionar na hora da instalação?
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<rafaelsoaresbr> Se eu tivesse banda larga eu já estaria usando o arch, enquanto isso fico com os 5 DVDs do Debian, um ubuntu que é uma longa espera pra atualizar, estou louco pra testar o squeeze
<tux> FernandoBasso: Eu digo assim por exemplo, eu tenho 20 gb de espaço para o slackware está em dual boot dae eu quero redimensionar 7 gb para ficar com os 11 gb seus do arch, esse dimensionamento perde desempenho do sistema operacional?
<Giverny> FredGeek http://paste.ubuntu.com/559135/
<Giverny> se liga ae
<Giverny> ;]
<Giverny> for mobile and all browsers in web
<FernandoBasso> tux: Não que eu saiba. E outra, o slack instala bem mais coisas por padrão. Vai usar mais espaço no HD do que o arch. A não ser que você faça aquela instalção seletiva que tem.
<tux> Sim
<tux> FernandoBasso: então esses 20 gb são suficientes correto?
<FernandoBasso> São.
<tux> Muito Obrigado Fernando
<tux> FernandoBasso: Pessoas como vc fazem um mundo melhor
<FernandoBasso> Wow!
<FernandoBasso> hehe
<FredGeek> Giverny, qq rola?
<tux> Agora falando sobre o slackware
<FernandoBasso> Essa comunidade open-source é que faz um mundo melhor.
<tux> FernandoBasso: Eu escolhi esta distro por que realmente eu quero aprender Gnu Linux
<tux> FernandoBasso: Meus objetivos são aprender muito bem o slackware, para poder utilizar backtrack 4
<Giverny> FredGeek css/html/html5/modernizer/jquery/
<FernandoBasso> tux: Sei. O slack tem essa fama de ser 'boa pra aprender linux de verdade'. Eu não concordo, mas cada um cada um.
<tux> Derepente tirar algumas certificações
<FernandoBasso> Não que 'não seja boa pra aprender linux'. Quero dizer, ela não é a melhor em 'fazer a gente aprender linux'.
<tux> FernandoBasso: É que no slackware o pessoal distribui a documentação para vc subir o nível e utilizá-lo sigam as minhas palavras a do Piter Punk.
<FernandoBasso> Ela tem umas ferramentas particulares dela, tipo, pra escolher o ambiente de trabalho que o user quer se logar, e essas coisas.
<tux> FernandoBasso: O slackware está praticamente dentro do rc.M
<tux> Sim
<FernandoBasso> Mas é uma das distros que eu usaria se não tivesse arch.
<FernandoBasso> Mas é pessoal, como eu já disse.
<tux> FernandoBasso: Eu utilizei algumas distros como Knnopix Debian Ubuntu
<tux> FernandoBasso: Eu acho muito bom o trabalho do pessoal do Ubuntu acho que contribui e muito para o software livre, principalmente voltado a desktop e netbooks
<Giverny> FredGeek http://paste.lymas.com.br/1805
<FernandoBasso> tux: Concordo.
<tux> FernandoBasso: É que eu estou buscando uma envergadura um pouco maior
<tux> FernandoBasso: EU gostaria de participar de grupos de segurança derepente
<tux> FernandoBasso: pentest essas coisas
<FernandoBasso> É legal isso.
<tux> FernandoBasso: por isso estou estudando programação e linux
<FernandoBasso> Eu estou aprendendo PHP/SQL
<FernandoBasso> E linux eu vou aprendendo conforme presico.
<tux> FernandoBasso: Sim eu faço o mesmo
<tux> mas sempre que sobra um tempo eu estou mexendo no linux
<FernandoBasso> Eu também. Mexer com linux é uma coisa apaixonante pra mim.
<tux> FernandoBasso: pra mim tb, mas eu acho que tem muita coisa ainda por vir que vai mudar nosso modo de pensar.
<tux> FernandoBasso: Como diz o Linus torvalds quer alcançar o sucesso pegue algo e trabalhe naquilo por 10 anos que vc vai alcançar os seus objetivos, pelo menos com ele foi assim..
<FernandoBasso> É assim. Só que as vezes o sucesso não é necessáriamente financeiro.
<FernandoBasso> E as vezes não são 10 anos. As vezes são 20, ou 30 ou 40.
<tux> FernandoBasso: é vero
<tux> FernandoBasso: As vezes eu tenho algum receio em relação ao google
<FernandoBasso> Por que?
<tux> FernandoBasso: Essas paradas de sistema operacional deles e o código fechado e tal..
<tux> FernandoBasso: Fernando eu apoio o Wikileaks
<FernandoBasso> É. É uma organização lega.
<FernandoBasso>  + l.
<RMonteiraum> tarde
<tux> Boa
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém sabe de um tutorial para acessar hotmail via pop3?
<rafaelsoaresbr> isso era possível no outlook 2007 ou no Outlook Express, não lembro. eu sei que eu usava.
<tux> rafaelsoaresbr: Olá
<tux> rafaelsoaresbr: http://www.gusleig.com/sos/2009/01/internet/hotmail-via-pop3-para-usar-no-outlook/
<rafaelsoaresbr> tux, Olá
<ffr76> onde fica os arquivos executaveis
<Porcks> rafaelsoaresbr: pop3.live.com
<rafaelsoaresbr> tux, Porcks: consegui aqui
<rafaelsoaresbr> o Gmail tem a opção de arquivar as mensagens que são baixadas
<rafaelsoaresbr> o Hotmail eu não consegui achar as configurações do pop3
<rafaelsoaresbr> tipo, se a mensagem deve ser mantida ou apagada, só tem isso no Evolution
<rafaelsoaresbr> porque quando agente baixa a mensagem vis pop a mensagem continua lá como não-lida
<rafaelsoaresbr> a gente*
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas claro que não dá pra comparar Hotmail com Gmail né
<Jean_7> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<FredGeek> Jean_7, qual o seu problema?
<Jean_7> dei o boot pelo CD da instalação, entrou na parte grafica, mas nao funciona mouse e teclado
<FredGeek> Jean_7, qual seu pc?
<Jean_7> amazon smart l103
<Jean_7> alguma sugestao?
<FredGeek> qual a mobo dele?
<FredGeek> tem mouse e teclado externo?
<Jean_7> tenho mouse USB, coloquei e nao funcionou
<Jean_7> o que é MOBO?
<FredGeek> vc testou o cd dps q gravou ?
<Jean_7> sim
<Jean_7> tudo OK
<FredGeek> qual ubuntu vc ta tentando instalar?
<Jean_7> 10,10
<FredGeek> olhei no google no forum do ubuntu e o cara conseguiu na boa, n sei oq pode ser
<Jean_7> <FredGeek> odeio Windows e nao estou conseguindo sair dele
<Jean_7> aff
<FredGeek> é osso. mas tem hardware q n funcionam bem com linux, talvez os chipsets do seu amazon sejam sis ou algo parecido
<FredGeek> vc podia ter olhado isso antes de comprar o note
<Jean_7> é SIS
<FredGeek> mas de qq forma se alguém conseguiu instalar vc consegue, só pesquisar no google
<Jean_7> to tentando achar...rs... um cara no forum tinha a mesma maquina e instalou... mas parou de frequentar o forum em 2009
<Jean_7> sem email...
<Porcks> Jean_7: tenta as opções do F6 no boot noapic
<Jean_7> <Porcks> isso ajudará em que?
<Porcks> Jean_7: algumas opções desativam a detecção automatica de algunsperifericos fazendo com q as configurações da BIOS sejam usadas assim talvez o mouse e o teclado funcionem
<Jean_7> <Porcks> OK, vou tentar
<damian> Boa tarde
<damian> alguém conhece o sistema de monitoramento digital da Fercatronic? Modelo FCT-0604i - 60fps
<damian> ?
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<FredGeek> ElDeablo, boa tarde
<rafael_> Olá
<rafael_> estou tendo muita dificuldade pra instalar o ubuntu
<rafael_> talvez tenha baixado a imagem errada
<tadeu> boa tarde
<tadeu> meus compartilhamentos do samba feitos pelo nautilus não aparecem no smb.conf onde ficam?
<damian> tenho uma placa de monitoramento para 4 cameras, no momento estou com apenas 2 cameras, mas não sei como colocar pra funcionar e nem como faço para ver se está devidamente instalada no Ubuntu.
<rafael_> alguem poderia me orientar só se eu estou tentando instalar o arquivo certo?
<damian> e se não tiver drive para ela funcionar ni ubuntu será que é possível colocar para funcionar usando os driver do windows?
<rafael_> Estou querendo instalar o ubuntu no meu notebook sony vaio vpc f136fm
<rafael_> tentei com essa imagem
<rafael_> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64
<rafael_> e tá dando vários erros
<willianalberto> se seu notebook tiver menos de 4 gigas de memoria RAM, aconselho baixar o ubuntu de 32 bits
<willianalberto> seria i386 no final (pelo que me lembre)
<rafael_> i7, 6gb de ram, 1 gb de video dedicado
<rafael_> eu preciso do sistema 64bits
<rafael_> qual iso devo baixar?
<willianalberto> seria o 64 bits mesmo entao
<willianalberto> qual o erro que ele apresenta?
<rafael_> bem
<rafael_> nas fazes iniciais ele já fala q nao conseguiu extrair uma série de coisas
<rafael_> mas a instalação prossegue
<rafael_> até que chega num ponto q fala q nao conseguiu instalar, pra reportar o erro
<rafael_> =\
<willianalberto> voce baixou a iso do site oficial?
<tadeu> meus compartilhamentos do samba feitos pelo nautilus não aparecem no smb.conf alguém sabe onde ficam?
<rafael_> peguei com um amigo
<rafael_> mas ele provavelmente pegou do site oficial
<tadeu> rafael_ no meu inicial da instalação vai em testar o CD pode ser que o teu CD esteja com algum problema
<willianalberto> se ele apresentar erro então baixe a iso novamente
<rafael_> tadeu, na duvida eu gravei em 2 cds
<rafael_> as 2 vezes deu pau
<rafael_> ainda sem querer destrui minha partição windows
<rafael_> ahuauha
<rafael_> fica pra próxima
<willianalberto> então aconselho baixar a iso novamente mesmo (tragico pela partição do windows rs)
<rafael_> bem, perdi só meu tempo né... o computador chegou hj. nao tinha nada na partição
<rafael_> pelo menos isso
<willianalberto> ah, menos mal
<tadeu> meus compartilhamentos do samba feitos pelo nautilus não aparecem no smb.conf onde ficam?
<markimpgs> eu estou tentando usar pyserial, mas o codigo só funciona uma vez depois tenho q retirar o dispositivo usb e conecta-lo novamente alguem sabe pq?
<marlop> markimpgs, eu nao entendo de pyserial mas vc devia colocar o codigo no !paste para que caso alguem saiba possa te ajudar
<markimpgs> marlop, opa, nem vi q postei no #ubuntu kkkk
<markimpgs> marlop, obrigado cara
<marlop> de buenas
<joaogustavo> boa noite
<joaogustavo> alguem ai sabe como deixar o turbo booster dos cores i5 e i7 ativados
<joaogustavo> ?
<jxajro> alo! alguem pode me informar como eu recupero o wireless de um netbook?
<jxajro> meu netbook não conecta mais o sinal wireless. Como eu reconfiguro esse sistema?
<joaogustavo> jxajro, ele nao acha a rede wi fi?  acha mas nao conecta?
<jxajro> ooooi Joaogustavo!
<jxajro> deixa eu explicar direito
<jxajro> estou lendo como perguntar no ubuntu br....a etiqueta e tal
<jxajro> mas é o segunte
<jxajro> fui atualizar o sistema e andou acabando a força e tal e o sistema dava erro as vezes...
<jxajro> bem interrompi a atualização e tentei fazer na firma onde trabalho mas sequer aquele iconezinho da barra de tarefas aparece
<jxajro> entende?
<jxajro> agora estou perdidinho
<jxajro> assim....depois que tentei atualizar....tava tudo indo até que bem...ele dava umas travadas mas tive que interromper a atualização sabe...e desliguei o netbook
<jxajro> agora vem uma mensagem assim...:
<joaogustavo> aconteceu isso comigo ja, na verdade nao foi comigo
<joaogustavo> foi com um cliente
<joaogustavo> reinstalei e buenas
<jxajro> sitema>adiministracao>rede nao foi possivel carregar a configuracao
<jxajro> vc nao tem permissao para acessar a configuracao do sistema
<jxajro> ah sim...tb pensei nisso
<jxajro> reinstalar
<joaogustavo> ja venho
<jxajro> o problema é que esta porcaria velha _nem leitor de cd_ tem!
<joaogustavo> cume
<jxajro> queria ver se conseguia recuperar pelo menos a internet
<jxajro> nao sei porque aquele icone da rede nem aparece mais
<jxajro> quando eu ligava o botaozinho do wireless ele procurava uma rede ativa e se nao tivesse senha já ia conectando mas agora
<jxajro> vem esta mensagem  que disse a pouco
<jxajro> vc nao tem permissao para acessar a configuraçao do sistema...:(
<jxajro> eu pesquisei o maximo que pude e no comendo iwconfig vem umas coisas que nao entendo
<jxajro> comendo nao.._comando_ iwconfig
<jxajro> acho que vou jogar este netbook fora...a proview faliu mesmo.
<jxajro> o jeito é comprar outro.
<jxajro> mas sem ser formatando e reinstalando vc não faz ideia de como faço pra ter acesso ao ícone de rede?
<ptl> nm-applet
<joaogustavo> to cumendo
<jxajro> alias...aqui tem um log de sistema....??? curioso
<joaogustavo> peraew
<joaogustavo> tenta atualiza denovo
<jxajro> oh...me desculpe...bom apetite..fique tranquilo...nao quero incomodar
<geekSapiens> qq é?
<geekSapiens> eu sou gostoso, respondo tudo
<jxajro> nossa...parece grego isto...:-(
<joaogustavo> nada melhor ke um pao com ovo
<joaogustavo> haiuhaIUHAUAIUAH
<joaogustavo> soh faltou bacon
<joaogustavo> =/
<geekSapiens> joaogustavo: dois ovos e um pão no meio né? safadinho!
<jxajro> hmmmm
<joaogustavo> geekSapiens, aiuahIUAHIUAH
<jxajro> engraçado que só o ícone rede em sistema>administração> [rede] é que dá pau! só o principal.
<joaogustavo> geekSapiens, o foda ainda é o velho me exenr o saco dizendo que vou engordar... tenho 50kg ¬¬
<jxajro> (nao abuse do ovo...dá colesterol, ao menos faça como eu e use pão integral)
<jxajro> 50 kg nao é gordo...se vc tiver mais de 1.70
<jxajro> mas bem....e como eu recupero isto?
<joaogustavo> 1,78
<ptl> nm-applet
<joaogustavo> o/
<jxajro> (que inveja!)
<jxajro> vixe..... agora o console veio com mensagens em grego.
<jxajro> warning nma_dbus_ init() could not acquire its service. blablabla
<geekSapiens> joaogustavo: ficar colocando OVO > PAO < OVO pra dentro toda hora deve emagrecer...
<geekSapiens> joaogustavo: principalmente se o pão for daqueles grandões
<joaogustavo> Você já tentou clicar com o direito do mouse sobre a barra, selecionar a opção "Adicionar ao painel" e procurar o nm-applet na lista disponível?
<jxajro> porque esta josta de repente nao quer carregar a configuração quando teclo na palavra rede????
<junior> pessoal, eu mudei o conector de saida do som do ubuntu entre analog speakers e analog output, com mesmo voltando onde estava, o som ficou baixo demais. não consegui também fazer o alsamixer funcionar - não aparece nada na janela do gnome-alsamixer. como resolver essa parada?
<jxajro> adicinar no painel?
<jxajro> ok..vou tentar
<joaogustavo> geekSapiens, logico ke nao!
<ptl> chamar nm-applet não resolve MeSMO?
<ptl> já falei duas vezes aqui
<jxajro> hmmm interessante...pra que serve esse applet?
<ptl> network manager applet
<jxajro> nova conexao
<jxajro> aaah...interessante
<geekSapiens> joaogustavo: vc não fica suado com esse entra/sai todo?
<jxajro> e agora?
 * geekSapiens ta com um papo sinistro...
<joaogustavo> geekSapiens, eu nao, mas sua mãe sim!
<joaogustavo> geekSapiens, a proposito diz pra ema ke o 20tao ta debaixo do travesseiro
<jxajro> terminal service client...o que é isso?
<joaogustavo> ela*
<geekSapiens> joaogustavo: o_O
<ptl> jxajro: é conexão wifi ou ethernet? ethernet devia ser automática, wifi você tem que configurar, mas é esse applet que fica no painel e que cuida das conexões wireless
<geekSapiens> joaogustavo: minha mãe morreu seu idiota =/
<geekSapiens> ela morreu quando eu nasci :'(
<jxajro> wifi
<jxajro> o que é ethernet?
<joaogustavo> geekSapiens, humm gelaaada!!
<jxajro> eu sei que tem uma entrada pra cabo aqui tb.
<cropalato> Boa noite a todos. Quem tem alguma experiência com o gnome-language-selector?
<ptl> jxajro: ethernet é rede cabeada
<geekSapiens> jxajro: entrando o cabo atrás né? safadinho!
<jxajro> (seja tolerante geekSapiens....lamento pela sra sua mãe..aliás...acho que ainda sou mais velho que seu pai)
<jxajro> atrás do computador.
<geekSapiens> kkkkkk
<jxajro> ah tá...ele tem uma entrada pra cabo tb...
<geekSapiens> =x
<jxajro> mas sei la..eu coloquei o cabo e ele chegou a conectar.
<jxajro> só estranho que o icone da conexao wify sumiu.
<ptl> sim, rede cabeada não precisa nem do networkmanager rodando
<ptl> só wifi que precisa
<jxajro> hmmm
<geekSapiens> ptl: nenhuma rede precisa dele rodando...
<jxajro> putz....que estranho
<ptl> o nm-applet tá rodando?
<jxajro> mas to com o terminal server client aberto aqui....e agora?
<ptl> geekSapiens: claro, existem outras soluções e você sempre pode conectar pelo wpa_supplicant, mas... na prática o networkmanager é o meio recomendado
<jxajro> se o terminal server client= nm applet...então tá rodando.
<ptl> huh?
<ptl> não é
<ptl> não tem nada a ver
<ptl> nm-applet == applet (programa que fica no painel) para controlar o serviço networkmanager
<joaogustavo> jxajro, digita nm applet e cola aki oque aparecer no terminal
<geekSapiens> qual o problema ein? qro entender o contexto
<jxajro> nao dá pra colar joao!
<joaogustavo> Um exemplo de nm-applet já está em execução.
<jxajro> estou com o net ligado aqui do lado
<joaogustavo> ** (nm-applet:15397): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<joaogustavo> mais ou menos assim ?
<jxajro> eu digito applet mas aparece um monte de coisas escritas em ingles
<jxajro> vc perguntou pra mim geekSapiens?
<ptl> não é applet nem nm applet
<ptl> é nm-applet
<ptl> com hífen
<jxajro> perai joao
<joaogustavo> geekSapiens,   nao aparece para jxajro  o icone de conexao wifi
<jxajro> deixa eu ver se consigo passar pra um pendrive
<joaogustavo> =D
<joaogustavo> eu ja vou ver minha duvida aki tambem..
<jxajro> não...nem o icone de rede que costumava aparecer do lado direito no canto inferior aparece mais.
<joaogustavo> andei lendo esses dias que tem como deixar os novos core i5 e i7 com o turbo booster ativados constantemente
<joaogustavo> alguem sbe como fazer isso?
<joaogustavo> sem ser pela bios
<jxajro> aaaai! nem o pendrive monta mais! que loucura é essa?
<jxajro> meeeu? o samba do crioulo doido
<joaogustavo> ptl, ele estava atualizando o sistema (na hora da instalação) e interrompeu
<geekSapiens> =x
<ptl> apt-get -f install
<geekSapiens> jxajro: instala o windows :)
<joaogustavo> eu nao tenho mt conhecimento mas acho que foi ai que deu pau
<jxajro> nao foi possivel montar o volume.
<ptl> se ele tem cabo, liga na rede pelo cabo (já que aí a rede ficará acessível), dá um apt-get -f install e pronto
<jxajro> erro org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied
<joaogustavo> pois he
<ptl> como root
<jxajro> será que dá?
<jxajro> apt get isntal?
<ptl> não
<joaogustavo> jxajro, faz como o ptl disse
<ptl> apt-get -f install
<ptl> desse jeito
<jxajro> mas ai tenho que desconectar daqui
<ptl> aliás, vira root ou roda com sudo
<jxajro> cara que louco
<joaogustavo> sem problemas, pluga o cabo abre o terminal
<joaogustavo> digita sudo su
<ptl> sudo apt-get -f install
<joaogustavo> ai coloca a sua senha
<jxajro> se alguem quiser este lixo pode vir pegar..estou quase doando
<jxajro> bem...vou tentar..mas ai tenho que sair daquyi
<jxajro> daqui
<joaogustavo> manda pra corbélia-pr rua jasmim 617 cep 85420-000
<joaogustavo> =D
<jxajro> deixa eu anotar
<jxajro> vc paga o Fedex?
<jxajro> Sedex
<joaogustavo> manda por pac
<joaogustavo> =D
<joaogustavo> enche de isopor na caixa aiuhauhaiuh
<jxajro> tem nota fiscal e caixa original...deve pesar tudo uns 3kg
<jxajro> o pc sozinho pesa 1,2kg
<jxajro> pode ver no google
<jxajro> proview pc810001
<jxajro> se vc gosta de dor de cabeça entao ele será um prato cheio a menos que vc jogue um XP...ai ele virfa bala
<jxajro> vira bala
<jxajro> bem...vou sair...e tentar....se nao conseguir formato e vejo o que faço com ele
<jxajro> se vc quiser me dá o dinheiro do Sedex que mando ele pra vc
<geekSapiens> jxajro: coloca arch + fluxbox, fica delicia ;)
<jxajro> assim que comprar outro
<jxajro> é sei! vou é socar este pedaco de plastico no lixo isso sim
<jxajro> a proview faliu
<jxajro> este modelo era muito popular na asia....
<jxajro> ainda deve ser...
<jxajro> faliu aqui no Brasil
<jxajro> obrigado pela ajuda....vou ver oque faço aqui
<jxajro> abraços..depois digo que resultado obtive
<joaogustavo> dentro de 4 anos vamos ver muita fabrica falindo no BR
<jxajro> nao duvido
<jxajro> joao
<jxajro> nao duvido
<joaogustavo> kkk
<jxajro> o brasil já é a falencia
<jxajro> abraçao a todos
<joaogustavo> abrçs
<joaogustavo> hauhAIUH
<joaogustavo> olha oke achei num forum
<joaogustavo> Conseguí faze-lo aparecer clicando com botão direito do mouse sobre a barra de tarefas, selecionado "Adicionar ao Painel..." e incluindo "Área de Notificação".
<jxajro_> alo
<jxajro_> agora voltei
<jxajro_> agora estou tc do proprio problema
<jxajro_> alo
<jxajro_> tem alguem ai?
<omelete> ?
<jxajro_> opa...desculpe...achei que nao estivesse conectado...desculpe...
<jxajro_> o joão está online?
<joaogustavo> vai no terminal e digita apt-get -f install
<joaogustavo> ai ele vai pedir sua senha
<jxajro_> agora dá pra copiar a mensagem que apareceu...como eu faço?
<jxajro_> entao...já fiz isso
<jxajro_> já pediu
<jxajro_> o ruim daqui é que as teclas são tão pequenas...eu precisava um alfinete pra digitar.
<jxajro_> como eu copio a mensagem que deu? são só 2 linhas
<jxajro_> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jxajro_> alguém sabe o que significa esse configure -a?
<jxajro_> apos digitar sudo apt-get -f install ele dá essa mensagem
<omelete> dpkg --help
<Daekdroom> jxajro_, sudo dpkg --configure -a tenta reconfigurar todos os pacotes que não foram instalados corretamente
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-28
<jxajro_> hmmm vou tentar
<jxajro_> ok...estão vindo!
<jxajro_> terminou
<jxajro_> e agora? reboot o sistema?
<Underall> ae
<jxajro_> hmmm
<Underall> tem pagina do ubuntu em portugues?
<jxajro_> será que agora vai funcionar?
<Underall> oficial, de preferencia
<Daekdroom> jxajro_, o apt deve funcionar se deu certo
<jxajro_> ok...eu dei apt-get -f install e atualizou tudo
<jxajro_> opa! opa opa opa....cliquei em rede e voltou!!!!!!
<jxajro_> ufa...graças a deus...voltou!
<jxajro_> avisa o joaogustavo que tá tudo norma...eu acho
<jxajro_> valeu gente....diz pro geek que tá tudo ok...obrigado a todos
<FredGeek> noite
<rafaelsoaresbr> noi
<AlexandreMBM> Olá a todos!
<AlexandreMBM> O Nautilus fica pedindo senha de um compartilhamento smb:// e não monta.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém pode ajudar?
<Underall> AlexandreMBM, sua senha
<Underall> AlexandreMBM, ou senha do tal do chaveiro. chato p/ kct
<Underall> hehehe
<AlexandreMBM> Underall, seria a senha do compartilhamento mesmo.
<AlexandreMBM> Underall, conecta com o mount cifs e com smbclient, mas com o Nautilus não vai nem a pau.
<Underall> hm...
<AlexandreMBM> Underall, e eu queria ter a etiqueta para o ponto de montagem, na barra lateral do Nautilus.
<Underall> sei ql eh
<Underall> nao consegui isso ainda tb nao
<AlexandreMBM> Underall, eu poderia me contentar com o fstab para mount cfis, mas realmente existe um bug no Nautilus.
<Underall> isso eu nao sei
<AlexandreMBM> Underall, até encontrei um ticket de bug, mas perdi o link. Não havia solução, que eu me lembre. Foi hoje a tarde. Minha cabeça está dando voltas com isso. Fez-me perder muito tempo.
<AlexandreMBM> Underall, E ainda estou investindo tempo...
<AlexandreMBM> Underall, descobri somente agora a pouco que funciona bem o mount cfis
<Underall> hm...
<Underall> bom...
<Underall> vc me poupou tempo
<Underall> e dor de cabeća
<AlexandreMBM> Não funciona: http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.com/2009/07/mount-networkdrive-in-save-way.html
<Roud-rik> boa noite
<FredGeek> Roud-rik, boa noite
<Rubem> Galera quero criar um ícone como eu fazo ? È com comando ln ?
<nullck> ln vc criar links
<nullck> e nao icones
<FredGeek> ícone n, ln -s vc cria link simbólicos
<nullck> eu conheco o kdesk
<nullck> mas nao curto muito icone nao rs
<Roud-rik> Rubem: link simbolico, ln -s "caminho a ser lincado" "link a ser criado"
<Rubem> já resolvi
<Rubem> valeu...
<Roud-rik> Rubem: ok
<FredGeek> to estudando coringas, vc tem 4 arquivos. teste1.txt teste2.txt teste3.txt e teste10.txt
<FredGeek> se digitar ls teste[1-3].txt lista os 3 primeiros
<FredGeek> pq q qdo eu dou ls teste[1-99].txt n lista todos?
<ptl> porque o [ ] é pra caracteres
<FredGeek> ptl, + números tb
<ptl> o [1-99] pega todos os caracteres de 1 a 9 ou 9, ou seja, só os caracteres de 1 a 9
<ptl> você não entendeu o que eu disse então.
<ptl> ele não diferencia entre números e caracteres
<pqatsi> ptl: aew
<FredGeek> pega char n strings isso q vc quis dizer?
<ptl> é um jeito de expressar
<ptl> [0-9a-fA-F] pega todos os hexadecimais de um dígito, por exemplo
<ptl> dá um ls teste[0-9].txt teste [1-9][0-9].txt pra pegar todos de 0 a 99.
<nullck> isso prq agora vc esta jogando para dois campos conforme o ptl disse , se quiser valores de centena seria entao [0-9][0-9][0-9] =D
<FredGeek> nullck, isso é obvio
<ptl> sim, por isso eu disse de 0 a 99.
<ptl> isso é porque são coringas de arquivo.
<FredGeek> nullck, ptl vlw
<ptl> Se fosse expressão regular (pra ser usada em sed, grep ou perl), ficaria mais fácil, você poderia usar [1-9]*[0-9]
<FredGeek> ptl, no caso pegaria oq? primeiro char número de 1 a 9, *, e último char de 0 a 9?
<ptl> aliás, essa minha expressão está errada, hehe
<ptl> [1-9]?[0-9]+
<ptl> melhor.
<FredGeek> ptl, a ta
<ptl> [1-9]*[0-9] pegaria 0 ou mais caracteres de 1 a 9 e um caractere de 0 a 9.
<FredGeek> mais ai poderia ser 3W4
<ptl> aí pegaria 12340 mas não 10113
<ptl> já a segunda pegaria
<ptl> hã?
<FredGeek> to falando do [1-9]?[0-9]
<FredGeek> e esse + q vc pos?
<ptl> [1-9]?[0-9]+ não casa com 3W4
<FredGeek> pq n? o ? n representa qq char?
<ptl> a não ser que você use pra casar em qualquer lugar da linha
<ptl> o ? representa 0 ou 1 ocorrências da expressão anterior
<ptl> então é 0 ou 1 ocorrências de 1 a 9
<ptl> e o + é 1 ou mais ocorrências
<ptl> o que representa qualquer caractere, independente da expressão anterior, é o metacaractere . (ponto)
<FredGeek> ptl, mas essas q vc ta falando n são de coringas de arquivo né
<ptl> não, eu avisei ali em cima até: <ptl> Se fosse expressão regular (pra ser usada em sed, grep ou perl), ficaria mais fácil, você poderia usar [1-9]*[0-9]
<FredGeek> ptl, é eu vi, só keria confirmar
<FredGeek> ptl, nunca usei estes de expressões regulares pra estes comandos. obrigado
<ptl> de nada.
<gustavo> como faço para saber as informações de meu modem pelo ubuntu ? tais como, mascara, broadcast, ip do moudem, e etc
<gbs> modem*
<gbs> abre um terminal e digita ifconfig
<gustavo> gbs
<gustavo> estou no meu slackware, mas ao digitar ifconfig, não aparece o ppp0
<gustavo> aqui no ubuntu aparee
<gustavo> *aparece
<gustavo> aqui, aparece o eth0, lo e o ppp0
<gbs> digita de root
<gbs> no slackware
<gbs> =p
<gustavo> esta de root
<gustavo> gbs e o nameserver ?
<FredGeek> pq o /proc/pci n existe +?
<FredGeek> sei q tem o lspci, sei sei. mas pq n tem +?
<gustavo> gbs e o gateway ?
<gustavo> FredGeek falando comigo ?
<FredGeek> pode ser se vc quiser me responder
<gustavo> ah, mals...
<FredGeek> gustavo, tem algumas coisas no diretório do kernel /proc q n exite +
<gbs> gustavo: www.ipok.com.br
<gbs> vc ve seu ip nesse site ae
<guilxxx> boa noite
<guilxxx> to achando que esse gustavo ai é um troll
<FredGeek> guilxxx, boa noite
<guilxxx> estava "ensinando" o gustavo a instalar o gentoo no #gentoo-br
<guilxxx> e ele falou que tem ubuntu instalado
<guilxxx> e aqui ele tem um slack?
<FredGeek> guilxxx, desculpe a ignorancia mas oq é 1 troll?
<guilxxx> um cara que provoca a discordia
<FredGeek> vlw
<guilxxx> ok
<Cranick> dae noite
<guilxxx> Boa noite
<Cranick> =)
<licampo> ola
<Cranick> licampo, , ola
<FredGeek> Cranick, boa noite
<Cranick> vey o firefox não da suporte ao webdavs por qual motivo?
<Cranick> O Firefox não sabe como abrir este endereço. O protocolo “webdavs” não está associado a nenhum aplicativo.
<guilxxx> olá
<Cranick> guilxxx, ola
<guilxxx> aconchegante aqui xD
<Cranick> xD
<guilxxx> não é mais aquela panelinha de antigamente
<guilxxx> onde ninguém falava com ninguém
<guilxxx> a muitos anos atrás
<Cranick> hahahaha
<ptl> guilxxx: eu fico nos canais de várias distribuições, inclusive uma que detesto, e nem por isso trollo... Eu fico mais pelas pessoas e pelo bom papo técnico que pela distribuição em si
<guilxxx> ahhh sim
<guilxxx> estou fazendo o mesmo ptl
<guilxxx> ajudando alguns no gentoo
<guilxxx> mas é que a muito tempo atrás
<guilxxx> eu frequentava o IRC
<guilxxx> e só tomava patada
<guilxxx> hoje mudou muito
<guilxxx> pessoal ajuda....
<guilxxx> se não sabe, dá a dica de como fazer
<guilxxx> acho isso bacana
<guilxxx> pra ver como eu sou um pouco velho... ficava horas na BRAsnet
<guilxxx> nos # de roms
<ptl> idem, mas nos canais #juizdefora e #campinas
<guilxxx> pois é
<guilxxx> mas hoje eu vejo que muita coisa mudou
<guilxxx> o IRC elitizou
<guilxxx> não é aquele pessoal arrogante
<guilxxx> são pessoas mais seletas...
<Cranick> não?
<Cranick> hahaha
<guilxxx> hahahaha
<guilxxx> ahhh
<guilxxx> na Brasnet
<guilxxx> du dava um boa noite
<guilxxx> tu era escurraçado
<FredGeek> guilxxx, mas de vez em qdo vc toma uma patada, mas pelo menos vem outros e recriminam o sem educação
<Cranick> hahaha
<Cranick> foda
<Cranick> soca um ignore no corno, lol
<guilxxx> oiuaheoiauheoiauhe
<FredGeek> isso q eu fiz
<Cranick> =)
<FredGeek> xD
<guilxxx> meo
<guilxxx> uma vez
<guilxxx> precisei de ajuda
<guilxxx> entrei como root
<guilxxx> porque era o unico jeito que eu conseguia usar na internet
<guilxxx> e ja era kickado
<Cranick> vey onde isso?
<FredGeek> guilxxx, serio?
<guilxxx> sim
<guilxxx> acho que foi no ubuntu gringo
<guilxxx> ou foi antiX
<FredGeek> como o kra viu q vc tava como root?
<ruffleS> FredGeek, supostamente pelo host ~root@
<FredGeek> hum
<guilxxx> exato
<updm> UAH1UAH1UA
<updm> raxei agora
<guilxxx> desembuxa
<updm> identd ;x
<Guigaoff> boa noite
<Guigaoff> alguem ai na sala
<Cranick> noite Guigaoff
<Guigaoff> tudo bem cara
<guilxxx> boaa
<Cranick> na nem tah
<Guigaoff> sou novatissímo nesse negocio de IRC Linux Ubuntu
<Guigaoff> sejam legais comigo :)
<Guigaoff> rsrs
<Cranick> Guigaoff, vey, idem lol
<Guigaoff> tem um command ai para poder postar né
<updm> es novato no irc, linux ou ubuntu?
<Guigaoff> ja li alis nas regras
<Guigaoff> em tudo
<updm> postar o que Guigaoff ?
<Cranick> vey postar o que?
<updm> é bate-papo em tempo real
<Guigaoff> !past
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'past' not found
<Cranick> !paste
<Guigaoff> viuw
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<updm> o pastbin
<updm> eh um serviço web
<updm> independente
<Cranick> hahahah
<updm> aonde tu cola la seu codigo
<updm> ou qlqr coisa q queira
<updm> pedir ajuda aq
<updm> qlqr coisa q contenha mais de 3 linhas
<updm> tipo um log de erro
<Guigaoff> ah blz
<updm> pra nao floodar (enviar mtas msg's) aq
<updm> entende?
<Guigaoff> aki uma ajuda né
<updm> imagina soh
<updm> 200000 pessoas conectadas
<Cranick> vey tu colocou 5 linhas so para dizer o que é paste
<updm> floodando
<updm> o servidor nao iria aguentar
<Guigaoff> rs massa né
<updm> mas linhas suaves
<updm> nao da nada
<Guigaoff> todo mundo é de sumpaulu ?
<Cranick> hehehe
<updm> nops ;P
<Cranick> Guigaoff, não, pretendo ser
<updm> me too
<updm> sampa eh o polo
<updm> de t.i
<Guigaoff> eu to em plena av,paulista
<Guigaoff> trabalhando
<updm> uia
<Cranick> po vey, ja chega estragando a noite =(
<Fisico> Se eu instalar o ubuntu e o windows, todos em partições diferentes, na hora de iniciar o boot do pc vai me pedir qual sistema quero iniciar?
<updm> trampa com o que?
<Guigaoff> instalei recentemente ubuntu na minha maquina
<Cranick> Fisico, sim
<Guigaoff> é Fisico
<updm> Fisico, sim
<Guigaoff> eu acabei de fazer isso
<updm> você instala primeiro o windows
<Guigaoff> rs
<updm> depois o ubuntu, ai o grub ou lilo (gerenciador de boot)
<updm> pega a particao ntfs
<updm> e mostra na tela
<updm> dando opcao ql tu qr usar
<Guigaoff> Crack eu do um trampo de segurança
<Cranick> vey o melhor trabalho é dormir
<updm> Guigaoff, t.i?
<Guigaoff> rs
<Guigaoff> updm eu so fissurado em T.I
<Guigaoff> mais preciso de dinheiro para pagar um curso
<Guigaoff> enquanto nao tenho tempo de estudar
<updm> mas tu trampa de segurança ou com segurança de sistemas?
<Guigaoff> tento fuçar estudando pela net mesmo
<updm> cara, nao tem lugar melhor pra tu estudar doq na net
<Guigaoff> cara e ta dando certo
<updm> mto conteudo
<Guigaoff> com certteza
<Fisico> ?
<Guigaoff> cara eu sou segurança de vigilançia
<Guigaoff> cameras
<Guigaoff> patrimonio
<Guigaoff> caes guia
<updm> ah tendeu ;P po eh uma boa, tem tempo de sobra pra estudar
<Guigaoff> patrulha
<updm> a noite é longa
<FredGeek> caes guia?
<Guigaoff> entao mano é sim 12h todos dias
<updm> qual area exatamente vc curte em t.i?
<Guigaoff> eu curto Redes de Computadores
<updm> suave ;p
<Guigaoff> eu ate tentei iniciar um Cisco
<updm> ai na paulista tem um curso
<updm> mto bom de linux
<Guigaoff> mais ai tive que parar
<updm> na 4linux
<updm> na rua teixeira da silva
<updm> sabe qual é?
<guilxxx> na green também tem
<Guigaoff> sim trabalh na Cicinato braga
<updm> os caras sao foda lá
<updm> eu fiz curso de php lá
<updm> e linux
<guilxxx> mas na 4linux tem muita "estrelinha"
<updm> conheci o maddog
<Guigaoff> foi osso nao queria abandonar o curso
<updm> ;P
<Guigaoff> e tive que largar o CCNA
<Guigaoff> :(
<guilxxx> maddog estava na campus party
<updm> tem msm guilxxx
<guilxxx> véio gente boa
<updm> uuuuuuu
<Guigaoff> q é maddog cara ?
<Guigaoff> deve ser algum expert
<updm> vai no google
<updm> digita lá
<Guigaoff> blz perae
<updm> john maddog hall
<updm> kkkk
<guilxxx> o cara acampou
<FredGeek> updm tirou foto com ele?
<Guigaoff> da hora hein
<updm> tu tava na cpbr4?
<updm> simmm
<updm> ;p
<guilxxx> sim
<guilxxx> fui vvoluntario
<Guigaoff> véi se conheçeu o cara que libertou os codigo pra nois
<updm> ele deu uma aula la na 4linux pra gente
<Guigaoff> caraca q loco
<updm> mantedor da fundacao linux
<Guigaoff> vi uma entrevista desse cara acho que Jobs e Gates deveriam aprender muito com ele
<guilxxx> eu troquei mó ideia com ele
<FredGeek> updm, ele disse q distro ele usa? debian né
<guilxxx> hahahaha
<guilxxx> ele usa slack
<Guigaoff> guilxxx se manja muito de ingleis né
<guilxxx> não muito
<guilxxx> mas deu pra trocar uma idéia
<Guigaoff> distro ?
<guilxxx> sim
<Guigaoff> whathel
<updm> sim FredGeek
<updm> ele disse que gosta mto de debian
<updm> mas, atualmente estava usando fedora
<FredGeek> o linus diz usar fedora tb com kde
<updm> mas, continuava usando debian, eh a distro q ele indica
<Guigaoff> assim distro = distribuição linux
<updm> debian é fodastico
<updm> isso.
<Guigaoff> qual melhor distro ?
<guilxxx> eu falei que usava gentoo
<Guigaoff> depende do pc né fala ai pessoal ?
<guilxxx> ele apertou forte a minha mão
<updm> o unbuntu é um linux-based baseado em debian
<updm> Guigaoff, a melhor distro eh a q vc se sente melhor
<updm> ;P
<Guest37305> pessoal  to  com  problema  com  netbook   da  sony
<Guigaoff> legal boa resposta cara
<guilxxx> foi o que o maddog falou
<Guigaoff> eu tabem penso assim cara
<updm> eu particularmente gosto mto de debian/ubuntu
<Guigaoff> pessoal chega pra min e pergunta qual melhor pc
<Guest37305> alguem  pode  me  ajudar  ae
<peregrinator_six> Guigaoff, a melhor é a que mais corresponde a suas expectativas de usuario...
<Guigaoff> eu falo aquele q supre sua necessidade
<updm> Guest37305, vc poderia primeiro falar ql eh seu problema
<Guigaoff> cara eu acho que entao eu achei
<updm> peregrinator_six, caramba cara, tu anda sumido em... ;P (rAfs)
<Guigaoff> ubuntu estou começando a desbravar
<peregrinator_six> updm, mano! \o/
<peregrinator_six> vc quem some e eu quem devo levar a culpa...!? :p
<Guigaoff> pessoal o backtrack tem varias versões ou sao atualizções
<updm> o/
<updm> AUHAHU9A1HU9
<guilxxx> atualizações
<Guest37305> o  netbook  nao  ta cofigurado  corretamente  o  teclado  eo mause
<Guigaoff> blz vlw guill
<peregrinator_six> updm, pensei que o MacBuntu tive-se lhe matado! :P
<guilxxx> ;)
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUAHSHUAHSHAH
<updm> eu ainda uso, sabia? UHA1HU9A1
<updm> mas to usando mais debian ultimamente
<Guigaoff> cara eu fui baixar esse backtrack4 tomei um susto manin 0.0
<guilxxx> por que?
<Guigaoff> 2.2gibite  se é doido
<guilxxx> oaiuehoaieh
<Guigaoff> véi que mundo é esse
<peregrinator_six> Guest37305, qual o problema, descarrega ai pra nós ver se pode lhe ajudar..
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Guigaoff> se cada aplicativo for baixar do linux for desse jeito vou precisar de uns HD externos
<Guigaoff> rsrs
<guilxxx> malandro
<guilxxx> isso porque tu ainda não ta testando com vm1s
<guilxxx> VM's
<Guest37305> como faço  pra  configurar corretamente o  netbook
<Guest37305> sony
<Guigaoff> VM ? o q ser
<guilxxx> cada VM tu coloca ai
<guilxxx> 5 GB
<Guigaoff> noooossss
<guilxxx> virtual machine
<Guigaoff> deus é pai
<Guest37305> dei  um  jeito  de instalar  aki  o  ubuntu
<Guest37305> mas foi  no  improviso
<peregrinator_six> Guest37305, quer instalar nele o Linux puro u com o window$ junto no memso HD...?!
<guilxxx> teu teclado é internacional?
<Guest37305> o  mouse e  teclado  desconfigurado
<Guest37305> ele ja  ta  instalado
<Guigaoff> netbook é osso ja tive um joguei pela janela junto com meu gato
<Guigaoff> rs
<Guest37305> é  um  netbook
<Guest37305> nao sei  o nome   do  mouse  embutido
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; \o
<Guigaoff> mouse ou touchpad
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, o/
<updm> Guest37305, digita aí no bash sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; achei ppa do xfce 4.8 , mas é só pro xubuntu 10.04
<updm> kkk
<Guigaoff> guil ?
<guilxxx> oi
<Guigaoff> fala uns aplicativos pra eu baixar aki pro meu ubuntu véi
<Guest37305> touchpad  é  o  q  ja  vem nele  né
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, que saga em primo...?! :P
<guilxxx> hmmm
<guilxxx> htop nload
<guilxxx> xD
<Guigaoff> htop nload
<Guigaoff> como fas
<guilxxx> screen
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; o jeito é esperar msm. ta rodando lisinho aki o 4.6.2 =]
<guilxxx> aptitude install nload htop nc screen
<Guigaoff> que isso
<peregrinator_six> Guigaoff, qual o Ubuntu...?!
<Guigaoff> 10.10
<guilxxx> nmap também é legal de ter
<guilxxx> são ferramentas de rede e monitoramento
<jahminho> Boa noite gente!
<guilxxx> Guigaoff, instala também o virtualbox
<guilxxx> boa jaiminho
<peregrinator_six> Guigaoff, o seu Ubuntu ẃ o 10.10...!?
<Guigaoff> véi
<Guigaoff> impossivel encontrar pacote
<Guigaoff> rsrs
<guilxxx> jahminho, ta fadigado?
<guilxxx> o.O
<guilxxx> qual?
<jahminho> só um pouco.
<updm> vou estudar, dps volto aí
<jahminho> como deixa a senha guardada no xchat?
<Guigaoff> o aptitude
<peregrinator_six> jahminho, bom dia. Como vai Tangamandapio...!? XD
<jahminho> em tangamandápio 100% das pessoas usam ubuntu
<jahminho> ou seja só eu tenho pc lá =D
<Guest37305> nao  deu em  nada  o  comando
<Guigaoff> to usando terminal
<guilxxx> ahhh
<peregrinator_six> Guigaoff, qual a versão do seu Ubuntu...?! 10.10...?! Qua o nome dele...?!
<guilxxx> desculpa
<guilxxx> sudo aptitude
<guilxxx> xD
<Guigaoff> Ubuntu 10.10
<guilxxx> tu deve estar como usuário
<Guigaoff> como assim
<Guigaoff> tem entrar de outro jeito
<updm> jahminho, vai em XChat, lista de redes
<Guigaoff> né
<guilxxx> não
<updm> ai tu escolhe a freenode e vai em propriedade
<guilxxx> pode ser por aí mesmo
<updm> la tu tem os atributos
<updm> canais, senha etc
<updm> so ler
<guilxxx> coloca sudo antes
<Guigaoff> blz
<peregrinator_six> Guigaoff, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2139
<updm> 10.10 nao tem aptitude Guigaoff
<updm> faz assim
<updm> sudo apt-get update
<updm> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<jahminho> tem como instalar o aptitude :D
<updm> ;P dps ja era
<jahminho> então onde eu coloco a senha updm?
<Guigaoff> entao entrei nesse site ai
<updm> jahminho, po... UH9A1HU9A tais no xchat?
<updm> la em cima da barra de ferramentas
<updm> tem XChat Ver Servidor, etc...
<jahminho> em password do nickserv? ou no password do servidor?
<updm> clica em XChat
<updm> Lista de Redes
<updm> ai tu seleciona a rede que quer
<updm> vai em editar
<updm> aí vai ter todos os atributos la
<updm> canais pra tu entrar automatico
<updm> senha
<updm> pra identificar automatico
<jahminho> então, eu coloco a senha nos 2 campos?
<Guigaoff> entrei nesse site ai
<updm> dois campos?
<updm> apenas no 'password de nickserv'
<jahminho> ah ok
<jahminho> já coloquei.
<updm> então so fechar e abrir novamente
<updm> que ja autentica auto
<updm> vo estudar qlqr coisa so gritar ;p
<updm> []'s
<guilxxx> abraço
<jahminho> não precisa colocar nenhum comando?
<Guigaoff> aeee to estalandu esse tal de aptitude
<Guigaoff> rsrs
<Guigaoff> guil se vai sair fora
<guilxxx> não
<jahminho> coloquei a senha.
<guilxxx> por que?
<Guigaoff> se falo abraços
<guilxxx> pro updm
<Guigaoff> hein e pra instalar o virtualbox é só substituir o aptitude pelo virtualbox né
<Guigaoff> ah bom
<guilxxx> não
<updm> Guigaoff, primeiro coloca o repositorio do virtualbox
<guilxxx> não tem no 10.10?
<jahminho> guigão, acho que vc pode usar o central de programas
<jahminho> ou simplesmente baixar o .deb no site :D
<Guigaoff> blz jaiminho eu to nesse site ai de cima dando uma fuçada
<Guigaoff> vlw
<updm> Guigaoff, a lista de repositorios do ubuntu fica no diretorio /etc/apt/ e o arquivo chama source.list, entra no bash e edita, nano /etc/apt/source.list
<updm> ou usa o gedit
<updm> fica mais claro pra ti q nunca teve contato com terminal
<updm> troca o nano por gedit
<updm> ambos sao editores so que um é gui e o outro eh bash
<Guigaoff> gedit digita no terminal né
<jahminho> sim
<updm> isso
<updm> assim
<Guigaoff> blz
<Guigaoff> vou ver
<updm> gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<updm> da um sudo antes
<updm> sudo gedit ...
<Guigaoff> tendi
<updm> sudo pq eh um comando restrito ao super-usuario
<updm> sem o sudo tu tem permissao apenas de ver
<updm> nao de editar
<peregrinator_six> Guigaoff, http://www.4shared.com/document/6V84nyv_/Ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante.htm
<jahminho> sim :D
<updm> gedit é um editor tipo word do windows (so que bem mais simples)
<jahminho> é tipo o wordpad
<updm> nao diria word, eh tipo um q tem la
<updm> ehh
<updm> wordpad
<updm> chama
<updm> U9AHU9A
<updm> nao uso windows
<Guigaoff> é bloco de notas
<updm> o.O
<jahminho> no windows 7 é o wordpad :D
<jahminho> kkkk
<updm> essa parada ai msm
<jahminho> no xpzão é bloco de notas mesmo.
<updm> Guigaoff, melhor coisa que tu faz, segue oq o peregrinator_six falou
<Guigaoff> ok
<updm> leia um guia antes
<updm> leia, muito, muito..
<updm> uma dica
<Guigaoff> to lendo
<jahminho> vá na ubuntu linux brasil
<updm> aqui no irc, o pessoa nao curte qm pergunta antes de pesquisar no windows
<jahminho> do orkut.
<updm> eh q nos somos bonzinhos
<updm> UH9A1HU9AH
<jahminho> apesar de eu ter sido banido de lá :(
<updm> quem jahminho ?
<updm> orkut eh coisa de fudido
<updm> ;(
<Guigaoff> entao ganhei um livro véi
<Guigaoff> valew ai 4shared
<Guigaoff> vlw updm
<updm> Guigaoff, www.ubunted.info
<updm> esse site tem
<updm> varias dicas legais
<updm> pra customizar seu ubuntu
<jahminho> se vc tiver saco de traduzir de ingles para pt
<jahminho> eu recomendo o OMGUbuntu!
<Guigaoff> omgubuntu
<Guigaoff> vou ver todos esses
<Guigaoff> ohh tem uns videos véi
<updm> Guigaoff, outra coisa, procure antes de mais nada, instalar os codecs, add os repositorios tudo certinho
<updm> pra rodar, video, java, etc
<updm> vou pegar um link pra te ajudar
<jahminho> central de programas > ubuntu restricted extras
<jahminho> já era :D
<Cranick> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<updm> Guigaoff, ps: a diferença do apt-get para aptitude eh APENAS que o aptitude eh mais novo e melhor, ele corrige alguns erros de dependencias que o apt-get nao faz, entao sempre de preferencia pelo aptitude, ok?
<updm> no ubuntu mtos tutu usam apt-get
<updm> so tu trocar
<Guigaoff> tendi
<updm> Guigaoff, http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<Guigaoff> tipo uma abreviação
<updm> ta aqui
<updm> não
<Guigaoff> vlw
<updm> aptitude eh uma versao melhorada
<updm> do apt-get
<updm> sacou?
<Guigaoff> tendi atualizada
<updm> pra tu instalar
<jahminho> muito melhorada
<updm> alguns programas
<jahminho> só que não sei porque retiraram do 10.10
<updm> eles dependem de outros
<updm> bibliotecas
<updm> tcls
<updm> etc
<updm> ai o aptitude trabalha MTO bem com isso
<updm> da uma lida sobre isso
<updm> na net
<updm> googla la
<peregrinator_six> Guigaoff, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/DuvidasFrequentes
<Guigaoff> nosss eu virar um maddog véi tem um material imenso
<Guigaoff> vou ate jogar um armagetron
<Guigaoff> rs
<jahminho> kkk
<jahminho> pra jogar e sinc meu ipod eu uso o windows :D
<jahminho> saiu uma dica muito foda
<jahminho> no ubuntued
<jahminho> de colocar busca do google no terminal :D
<jahminho> kkkk
<peregrinator_six> Guigaoff, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GuiaIntrodutorio
<jahminho> eu não li este guia, JURO!
<updm> capaz
<updm> eu nao vi essa dica jahminho
<updm> vou ver jah
<updm> ;x
<updm> eh boa jahminho ?
<updm> ficou descente?
<jahminho> http://ubuntued.info/terminal-do-ubuntu-com-suporte-da-pesquisa-do-google
<jahminho> então
<jahminho> ainda não reiniciei o pc.
<Guigaoff> joguei esse jogo da moto ai é mol fod
<jahminho> huahua
<Guigaoff> pessoal ja foi dormi
<guilxxx> nem foi
<guilxxx> =/
<jahminho> mó raiva, quando eu abro o Mplayer aparece a simples mensagem de erro :Erro ao abrir VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jahminho> não sei o que devo fazer.
<guilxxx> vdpau
<guilxxx> po
<guilxxx> tenta procurar
<guilxxx> essa lib
<guilxxx> ela deve estar com o nome .1 no final
<guilxxx> só criar um link simbólico
<Guigaoff> VDPAU = VAI DA PAU :D
<Guigaoff> OU VIXI DEU PAU  :D
<jahminho> só que quando eu instalo este pacote ele instala o .xorg conf da nvida
<jahminho> ops nvidia
<Guigaoff> verdade que nenhum linux nao da pau ?
<Guigaoff> vixi
<Guigaoff> ta dizendo que os efeitos nao puderam ser habilitados nas aparencias
<Guigaoff> que chato
<jahminho> resolvi com uma solução muito merda
<jahminho> http://www.linuxmint.com.br/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?viewmode=thread&topic_id=753&forum=2
<jahminho> simples assim
<Guigaoff> puxa só renomear jahminho
<updm> o meu tbm da esse erro com um arquivo em especifico jahminho
<jahminho> eu fiz a solução do nick.
<jahminho> ops link***
<updm> resolvi assim
<updm> tbm
<updm> UA1HAU9
<guilxxx> tenta rodar algum video em 1080p
<Guigaoff> pessoal tudo ai conheçe o lockerz.com
<jahminho> aqui não roda.
<guilxxx> VDPAU
<guilxxx> oaiheoiaueh
<jahminho> vga é fraca.
<guilxxx> vai dá pau
<guilxxx> que vga é ?
<Guigaoff> viga ein ingleis
<Guigaoff> rs
<guilxxx> heheh
<Guigaoff> alguem conheçe o lockerz.com
<updm> a do meu note eh uma radeon 3200 512mb onboard
<updm> ;\
<guilxxx> eu não conheço não
<guilxxx> po
<guilxxx> updm
<guilxxx> ele pediu que lib?
<Guigaoff> lockerz.com google. laá
<jahminho> eu tô com problemas com o conky
<updm> :Erro ao abrir VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<updm> libvdpau_nvidia.so
<updm> A1HU9A1UH9
<jahminho> queria fazer o conky, iniciar uns 20s após o boot.
<guilxxx> po
<guilxxx> como que ele pede uma lib nvidia
<guilxxx> se é ATI?
<updm> jahminho, se conseguir me diz
<updm> aham
<guilxxx> po
<guilxxx> sleep 20
<guilxxx> antes do script
<updm> hmm
<updm> boa ;p
<updm> vo colocar na conf
<guilxxx> xD
<updm> pronto
<updm> qnd rebootar
<updm> qro ver
<guilxxx> em teoria
<guilxxx> deve funcionar
<Cranick> noite galera
<guilxxx> haha
<guilxxx> cara rápido
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; flws
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, :)
<peregrinator_six> não sei por que mas...
<jahminho> http://www.forumdebian.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=12832 -  para quem tá com problemas no conky
<updm> quais problemas jahminho
<updm> UH9A1HU9A1
<Guigaoff> vixi agora eu vou vir aqui toda noite
<jahminho> tipo, o conky iniciando, por cima das janelas
<updm> ahhhh
<updm> isso é izi
<updm> eh a propriedade top
<jahminho> http://www.guls.com.br/planeta/category/conky-theme/ -  e esta é a solução mais simples.
<updm> usa assim;.
<updm> own_window yes
<updm> own_window_transparent yes
<updm> own_window_type desktop
<updm> own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager
<updm> e ja eras
<jahminho> esse chat se reune em alguma comunidade do orkut?
<updm> cara acho q poucos aqui usam orkut
<jahminho> só ficam pelas wikis?
<Guigaoff> ping google.com.br
<Guigaoff> ué nao deu certo ?
<Guigaoff> rsrsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> tem várias comunidades no orkut, eu dificilmente acesso orkut agora
<jahminho> eu fico pelas comunas, é bom para passar o tempo.
<updm> isso é questão de gosto
<updm> mas sei lá, acho mto inutil
<updm> facebook é mto superior
<updm> e para pesquisa existe o google, mtos blogs
<jahminho> mas muitos gostam de algo "mastigado"
<updm> e no orkut tu acha algo mastigado?
<jahminho> e no orkut, sempre aparece alguem com a solução.
<updm> sei la
<updm> o.O
<updm> aqui mts entram e encontram a solucao na hora
<updm> postar no vivaolinux
<jahminho> eu entrei aqui para ajudar, ou pelo menos tentar.
<jahminho> atualizando o sistema.
<jahminho> vou reiniciar
<jahminho> já volto
<guilxxx> eu frequento bastante a comu Linux Brasil
<guilxxx> o pitanga passa umas coisas boas lá
<updm> no orkut isso?
<guilxxx> sim
<updm> entendi ;P
<guilxxx> mas estarei por aqui
<guilxxx> qualquer dúvida
<guilxxx> ops
<guilxxx> tem atalho pra mudar de # no xchat?
<guilxxx> atalho de teclado
<ptl> no kvirc é ctrl-tab
<ptl> no xchat não sei
<Guigaoff> xchat
<guilxxx> owww
<guilxxx> vocês viram o gnome3?
<guilxxx> http://gnome3.org/index.html
<victor1903> ola pessoal como faço pra fazer backup dos programas do ubuntu e instala-los offline em outro pc
<victor1903> ?
<guilxxx> hmmmm
<guilxxx> /var/cache/apt
<guilxxx> deve ter seus .deb lá
<victor1903> guilxxx eu jah fiz isso, mas nem todos os meus pacotes estao lah
<victor1903> jah instalei o aptoncd e nada
<guilxxx> hmmm
<updm> eu vi guilxxx
<updm> apavora d+
<updm> mas o peregrinator_six tava me dizendo
<updm> que o ubuntu nao vai mais usar
<updm> o gnome
<updm> em suas proximas versoes
<guilxxx> vai usar o que?
<guilxxx> po victor1903,
<updm> fork
<guilxxx> tem uma parada que resolve
<guilxxx> mas não lembro de cabeça
<guilxxx> updm, vai usar o que?
<victor1903> guilxxx hum...
<updm> qnd lanca a versao estavel do gnome 3?
<guilxxx> vai demorar
<updm> guilxxx, sei não
<updm> diz ele q eh um tal de fork
<updm> sei la nunca ouvi
<guilxxx> eu acho que é gnome sim po
<updm> so usei kde, gnome e fluxbos
<victor1903> guilxxx nao existe uma maneira de restaurar esses pacotes?
<guilxxx> porque a canonical
<updm> fluxbox
<guilxxx> victor1903, tu pegou esses pacotes e colocou no mesmo lugar certo?
<guilxxx> na outra máquina
<guilxxx> dpkg -i neles
<updm> sudo dpkg -i *deb
<guilxxx> updm, a canonical está contribuindo fianceiramente no mono
<updm> mono?
<guilxxx> sim
<updm> oq seria?
<updm> gnome 3 vai APAVORAR ;p
<victor1903> guilxxx eh o seguinte tenho um montao de programas instalados aki e qria fazer backup deles, soh q no cache nao estao todos os pacotes
<rafaelsoaresbr> guilxxx, está falando do unity?
<guilxxx> C# em linux
<jahminho> opa!
<rafaelsoaresbr> victor1903, deveria estar tudo em /var/cache/apt/archives
<victor1903> rafaelsoaresbr poise, mas naum esta, tem cmo recuperar esses pacotes?
<guilxxx> tem não
<guilxxx> só baixando de novo
<guilxxx> rafaelsoaresbr, sim ... unity
<victor1903> Eh pq eu tenho todos esses aplicativos instalados aki e qria salva-los
<guilxxx> são grandes?
<rafaelsoaresbr> victor1903, a única explicação para eles não estarem lá é de que foram excluídos logo não sei como recuperar pois provavelmente não estão na lixeira
<guilxxx> porque tu pode fazer um mirror offline do apt
<guilxxx> com essas coisas que tu quer
<rafaelsoaresbr> victor1903, tem uma opção no synaptic que remove os pacotes após 30 dias e esta é a ação padrão no 10.04
<peregrinator_six> guilxxx, o GNOME 3 sai em abril proximo e segundo a canonical não vira no ubuntu 11, em seu lugar vira o fork dele, o tal unity...
<rafaelsoaresbr> guilxxx, é, dizem as más línguas que o próximo lançamento do ubuntu vai vir com o tal unity
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<guilxxx> mas o ubuntu não vai virar role-release?
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, a má lingua é do propio presidente da canonical...
<peregrinator_six> guilxxx, não!
<rafaelsoaresbr> então já confirmado? hehe
<guilxxx> a canonical financia a porra do gnome
<rafaelsoaresbr> putz, a propósito é o unity quem tem no ubuntu-netbook-remix né?
<guilxxx> e não coloca na distro
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, extato... |:
<peregrinator_six> *exato...
<peregrinator_six> por isso só volto pro o ubuntu no 12.04 LTS, ovu cair pra o Debian 6 mes que vem! :D
<peregrinator_six> *vou...
<rafaelsoaresbr> esse unity não usa o X.org né?
<guilxxx> nuuusss
<guilxxx> quanta merda os caras da canonical tão fazendo
<guilxxx> que isso...
<rafaelsoaresbr> também vou usar o Debian Squeeze quando sair aí, não estou usando o Lenny porque não reconheceu todo o hardware
<guilxxx> mas aí é só recompilar o kernel
<rafaelsoaresbr> pois é, mas eu preferi esperar o squeeze. hehe, preguiça mesmo
<peregrinator_six> guilxxx, eu do ubuntu 11 quero distancia, só volto talvez no 12 se não fizerem muita cagada... :S
<guilxxx> po
<guilxxx> tem dedo da Mico$oft aí
<guilxxx> certeza
<guilxxx> vou ser obrigado a usar o HURD?
<guilxxx> ou *BSD's da vida?
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas diz que o unity vai substituir o Xorg né?
<guilxxx> pera ae
<guilxxx> unity é aquele servidor gráfico mais fácil de "programar" certo?
<peregrinator_six> sei disso não...
<peregrinator_six> guilxxx, a verdade é que o ubuntu não é nosso, é da canonical, o Debian é da humanidade, o ubuntu é da canonical...
<guilxxx> peregrinator_six, isso eu sei....
<guilxxx> peregrinator_six, mas a forma de eles ganharem dinheiro com isso que está errada
<guilxxx> no meu ponto de vista, claro
<peregrinator_six> nem me imorto, é deles..
<peregrinator_six> não me devem explicações nenhuma...
<rafaelsoaresbr> vi uns caras dizendo na comunidade GdH, diz que o Xorg está muito velho e por precisar manter compatibilidade com as versões anteriores ficou encravado.
<peregrinator_six> se o tal unity não melhorar muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiito nunca nem vu testar live cd aqui no meu pc... :|
<peregrinator_six> *vou...
<guilxxx> mas aí fere as tradições
<guilxxx> pooooo
<guilxxx> o Mac usa o Xorg
<rafaelsoaresbr> é
<guilxxx> então....
<guilxxx> isso é coisa da Mico$oft
<guilxxx> ela ja comprou alguns direitos da Novell
<guilxxx> e isso não me agradou
<guilxxx> agora a M$ tem dominio quase que total do LDAP
<guilxxx> mas enfim
<guilxxx> isso é politica de SL
<guilxxx> o que a gente pode fazer é sentar e chorar
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém já usou o libreoffice?
<peregrinator_six> muitos alguens... ^^
<peregrinator_six> conheço uma menina que tá usando e tá gostanod muito! :)
<peregrinator_six> *gostando...
<peregrinator_six> tá usando no slack...
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe, diz que tá mais rápido
<peregrinator_six> isso emsmo que elea falou!
<peregrinator_six> *mesmo..
<jahminho> como é?
<rafaelsoaresbr> tem no ppa, é preciso desinstalar o broffice né?
<updm> cara
<peregrinator_six> jahminho, http://www.guiadohardware.net/noticias/2011-01/libreoffice-final.html
<updm> o certo msm seria a galera começar a abandonar essa merda
<updm> de sistema operacional chamado windows
<updm> qnd o lula tava falando
<updm> sobre passar os sistemas aqui
<jahminho> porra, será que eu vou ter que desinstalar o beta que eu uso no windows?
<updm> para open source
<jahminho> para usar a final?
<updm> no dia seguinte o bill gates
<updm> tava aq
<updm> com o lula
<peregrinator_six> jahminho,  provaveu...
<updm> e nunca mais se falou em migração
<updm> para software livre
<updm> ;\
<jahminho> e no ubuntu tô com preguiça de remover o openoffice, e instalar este.
<peregrinator_six> updm,  presidente no barsil tem preço e não é o povo que paga, sabe cumé...?!
<rafaelsoaresbr> kk
<peregrinator_six> *brasil..
<updm> foda
<updm> mas ele nao vai
<jahminho> instalei o libre office no note de um amigo meu, e não é que ele gostou?
<updm> conseguir segurar por mto tempo o os dele peregrinator_six
<updm> lembra a disputa de firefox vs ie?
<jahminho> agora é Firefux, vs Chrome
<updm> a ms ta deixando aos poucos de ser top1
<updm> sim... mas ambos sao bons ;P
<updm> ie eh um LIXO
<updm> o tanto q nos sofremos por causa do ie6
<updm> nao ta escritooooooo
<updm> varios hack em css
<updm> o.O
<peregrinator_six> dormindo, baum dia.
<guilxxx> ie6 morreou faz tempo
<jahminho> acho o windows, perder o posto dele
<updm> morreu nada
<jahminho> dificil***
<guilxxx> nada
<updm> mtas propriedades em trampos
<updm> a gente nao pode usar
<updm> por exemplo position fixed
<updm> do css
<updm> eh so setar e pronto fica fixo
<updm> o elemento
<updm> mas nao temos q usar javascript
<updm> pq no ie6 nao funfa
<updm> e tem gente q usa ie6, e os caras exigem...
<updm> mas te falar diminuiu MTO
<updm> mto ;P
<updm> eu uso um script q qnd pega que o cara ta usando IE6
<guilxxx> e o remendo é aquele modo de compatibilidade
<updm> ja diz; 'esse site funciona nos seguintes navegadores' e ja da os links UH1AH9UA1
<guilxxx> oaiuehoaiueh
<guilxxx> boa
<updm> jahminho, eh nada, hj em dia
<updm> o ubuntu ta mais facil que o windows 7
<updm> U9HAU9HA
<updm> minha mae cara
<updm> comecou a usar pc
<updm> em 2010
<updm> e usa ubuntu no note dela
<rafaelsoaresbr> o que eu acho ruim no ie é ele ficar congelando e voltando e congelando denovo
<updm> DE BOA ;P
<updm> pra ela, nao faz diferença, ela nunca usou windows, e faz td q as amigas fazem no windows
<guilxxx> hmmm
<guilxxx> ela não joga
<guilxxx> por isso
<updm> HUA19HUAHU9AUH9
<updm> é.
<guilxxx> oiauehoaiueh
<updm> aí mora o perigo.
<guilxxx> então
<guilxxx> no meu note
<updm> photoshop eh o perigo.
<guilxxx> veio w7
<updm> UAH9HAU9
<guilxxx> nem
<guilxxx> eu fiz muita coisa com o gimp
<guilxxx> e inkscape
<updm> ah mas o photoshop é mto superior
<guilxxx> que eu fui levar numa grafica
<guilxxx> e os caras pediram pra eu r trabalhar pra eles
<guilxxx> haoieuahoeiuh
<updm> uiaa
<rafaelsoaresbr> k
<updm> UH9A1HA1UA1
<guilxxx> ahhh depende pro que tu usa
<updm> meu pai usa para correção de fotos, ele eh fotografo
<updm> po, ps eh foda cara
<guilxxx> o photoshop só é insubstituivel por causa do CMYK
<updm> mas para isso
<updm> temos o mac
<updm> ;P
<guilxxx> mas aí que tá
<guilxxx> o Mac
<guilxxx> não é Unix?
<guilxxx> darwin na verdade
<guilxxx> um BSD
<jahminho> o mac é um BSD
<guilxxx> por que os malditos não fazem um PS pro linux?
<jahminho> mas a interface é proprietária.
<guilxxx> eu sei
<guilxxx> po
<guilxxx> PIXAR usa Linux
<jahminho> EU uso Linux
<guilxxx> eles pegaram o blender e fizeram um app pra eles
<guilxxx> que o MadDog tentou processar até
<guilxxx> porque blender é GLP
<jahminho> é justamente esta parte das licenças que eu não entendo muito.
<guilxxx> por isso
<guilxxx> ta saindo GPL-2
<guilxxx> BSD (velho)
<guilxxx> Creative-inc
<guilxxx> é foda
<updm> então
<updm> isso que eu nao entendo tbm
<updm> o.o
<guilxxx> só ler
<guilxxx> =X
<guilxxx> mas assim
<updm> digo sobre o ps para bsd e nao pra linux
<guilxxx> ahhh sim
<guilxxx> eu também não entendo
<guilxxx> os caras big
<guilxxx> usam cinelerra
<guilxxx> blender
<guilxxx> ferramentas que
<guilxxx> as semelhantes fechadas
<guilxxx> custam
<guilxxx> 15 mil
<guilxxx> 10 mil
<guilxxx> po
<guilxxx> dizem que a adobe não faz
<guilxxx> por causa do X
<jahminho> cada uso é um uso.
<guilxxx> que é muito difícil portar pra ele
<guilxxx> ahhh
<guilxxx> depende
<jahminho> acho que tem a ver com a abertura do código sei lá.
<guilxxx> ja ví nego usando o maya
<guilxxx> e falou que prefere o blender
<guilxxx> nem pra isso
<guilxxx> tem muito prog fechado pr aLinux
<jahminho> então é questão de idealismo.
<guilxxx> também não
<guilxxx> a adobe falou
<guilxxx> que é difícil acompanhar o X
<guilxxx> tem muitas atualizações
<guilxxx> muda de versão muito rápido
<updm> então
<updm> eh bem por ai
<guilxxx> e eles teriam trabalho dobrado
<jahminho> só abrir o código e a própria comunidade se encarrega disso.
<guilxxx> pra ficar mantendo um PS no linux
<guilxxx> mas quanto custa um PS?
<guilxxx> 800 conto?
<updm> concordo
<updm> se abrir o codigo
<jahminho> bem mais.
<updm> td isso muda.
<updm> ;P
<guilxxx> mas aí que tá
<updm> por ai guilxxx
<updm> so que assim
<updm> o usuario linux
<jahminho> achei aqui por 1.593, 14
<updm> é mto mais conciente que o usuario windows
<updm> concorda/
<updm> ?
<jahminho> http://www.buysoft.com.br/nproduto.aspx?ProdCod=8515
<guilxxx> fácil
<guilxxx> teve aquele evento
<guilxxx> de pague quanto quiser
<updm> mta gente respeita o uso de software proprietario
<updm> e paga por isso.
<guilxxx> por 4 jogos lá
<guilxxx> tu viu a linha de nego que pagou?
<jahminho> isso é questão de cultura cara.
<guilxxx> posi é
<updm> exatamente por isso jahminho
<updm> o usuario linux tem mais cultura, e respeita mto mais
<guilxxx> mas se a adobe começa a abrir os códigos
<guilxxx> ela vai a falência
<updm> ou nao.
<jahminho> ou não
<guilxxx> porque vai ter que abrir o flash
<guilxxx> o shockwave
<updm> cara
<updm> vai por mim
<guilxxx> aquele de animação
<updm> flash vai morrer.
<jahminho> que nada cara
<guilxxx> html5?
<updm> actionscript, ta com seus dias contados
<updm> exato.
<updm> eh normal isso
<updm> linguagem arcaica
<jahminho> html5 tá prometendo demais pro meu gosto.
<updm> mas faz tempo que esta no forno
<guilxxx> meooo
<guilxxx> o que a adobe ganha com o aftereffect não é brincadeira
<guilxxx> ahhh
<guilxxx> grooveshark.com
<guilxxx> olha que beleza
<rafaelsoaresbr> 1600,00 dá pra comprar um i7
<guilxxx> e tudo em html5
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<updm> www.zeldman.com/2011/01/27/html5-vs-html/
<jahminho> rafaelsoaresbr -  dá sim
<guilxxx> então
<guilxxx> mas pensa
<guilxxx> nas empresas
<guilxxx> que fazem site
<guilxxx> tendo que pagar cursos
<guilxxx> pros funcionarios
<jahminho> só o processador e a placa mãe :D
<guilxxx> pra aprender html5
<updm> cara
<guilxxx> isso é um rombo
<guilxxx> na empresa
<updm> quem ta na area de t.i
<updm> mas precisamente desenvolvimento web
<rafaelsoaresbr> jahminho, é
<updm> tem que saber que esse
<updm> eh o mercado
<updm> atualizacao constante
<updm> eu sou programador php
<updm> cara, tem que estudar diariamente
<updm> nao tem jeito...
<updm> o profissional msm estuda por conta propria
<guilxxx> mas aí que tá
<jahminho> eu quero cursar analise de sistemas :D
<guilxxx> o salário do cara não vai mudar
<guilxxx> e se mudar... muda pouco
<guilxxx> daí o cara fica infeliz
<updm> não
<guilxxx> e sai
<updm> depende mto
<updm> html5 aprofundado
<updm> sera para os designers
<updm> o programador ganha pela linguagem
<updm> html eh um diferencial no cv
<updm> claro q ele precisa saber bem
<updm> mas com MVC
<rafaelsoaresbr> não tinha 1600, daí comprei um i5 mesmo
<updm> que divide o codigo
<updm> as vezes o cara
<updm> nao coloca o dedo no front-end
<updm> fica apenas no back-end
<jahminho> eu quero montar um phenom x6 :D
<updm> mas tem mto material por ai pro cara
<updm> estudar html5
<guilxxx> sim
<guilxxx> mas pensa só
<guilxxx> eu não manjo porra nenhuma de php
<updm> o salario muda sim, o mercado é 'novo' e ta valorizando cada vez mais
<guilxxx> mas aí que tá
<guilxxx> concorda que é uma coisa que força o cara a pagar mais?°
<guilxxx> por exemplo
<updm> não concordo UH9A1HU9A1
<guilxxx> opa
<updm> tipo...
<updm> antigamente so usavamos
<updm> html
<guilxxx> certo
<updm> digo em 94
<updm> ai blz
<updm> com o buzz
<updm> entrou o css
<updm> ai com a web 2.0
<updm> entrou a coisa mais dinamica
<updm> ai veio
<updm> jquery
<updm> ajax
<guilxxx> sim
<updm> e td isso o cara precisou estudar
<updm> sem contar que mtas linguagens q so tinha
<guilxxx> e não ficou mais caro pra desenvolver isso?
<updm> suporte a procedural
<updm> tornou-se orientada
<updm> e veio os frameworks
<updm> jquery eh um framework de javascript
<updm> resumindo
<guilxxx> entendi
<updm> html5 será apenas mais uma tecnologia nova
<updm> que veio para
<updm> mudar o mercado
<updm> pq cara
<updm> sinceramente
<updm> o trampo q da hje em dia
<updm> pra front-end eh foda
<guilxxx> updm, mas não vai ficar mais caro?
<updm> e as gambiarras?
<updm> nao
<updm> vai ficar
<updm> MELHOR
<updm> mais rapido
<updm> de desenvolver
<updm> por exemplo
<guilxxx> hmmmm
<updm> borda arredondada
<updm> no css da um trampinho
<updm> agora nem tanto
<updm> no html5
<updm> sera uma tag.
<updm> veio para tornar TUDO
<updm> mais rapido
<updm> e FIXO
<updm> html5 tem 10 anos
<updm> ops
<updm> html
<updm> uma coisa mto arcaica
<updm> html5 vai dar agilidade na coisa
<updm> e tds vao ganhar com isso
<updm> nos, os designers
<updm> vcs usuarios
<updm> vai tornar td um padrão
<guilxxx> bacana
<updm> hje em dia para fazer td funcionar em todos
<updm> os browsers eh fodaaa
<guilxxx> eu sei
<updm> e cara
<updm> se perguntar aq
<guilxxx> um monte de gente reclama
<updm> o browser q a galera usa
<updm> VIXXX
<updm> um usa opera
<updm> o outro google c.
<updm> o outro ff
<updm> ie
<updm> e por ai vai
<updm> tem um que lancou agora
<updm> pra redes sociais
<guilxxx> ahhh
<updm> rockmelt
<updm> irado
<guilxxx> um fork do chrome
<updm> exato
<updm> ;P
<guilxxx> fork não
<guilxxx> usa o motor do chrome
<updm> eh based
<updm> quem nao se atualiza nesse ramo
<updm> dança
<updm> U9AHAU91
<guilxxx> hehehe
<guilxxx> verdade
<updm> lembro q qndo comecei
<updm> nossa
<updm> delphi era
<updm> o TOP
<guilxxx> iauhaoiuhaiuha
<updm> hj programador de delphi ta fudido
<guilxxx> updm, caraio
<guilxxx> quantos anos tu tem
<guilxxx> ?
<updm> 22
<updm> e tu?
<guilxxx> 28
<guilxxx> man
<guilxxx> mudando um pouco de assumto
<rafaelsoaresbr> k
<updm> UNA1UA1H
<guilxxx> tu manja de webdesign
<rafaelsoaresbr> esse bexo
<updm> não, UA1UAH
<guilxxx> haoieuhaoiuehaiueh
<guilxxx> poooo
<updm> na verdade
<updm> eu manjo de xhtml/css
<guilxxx> pensei que eu tinha achado o cara pra fazer isso
<updm> web standards avançado
<updm> mas sou um lixo cara
<guilxxx> preciso fazer o site pra minha empresa
<updm> tipo
<updm> se me falar como fazer
<updm> eu sei fazer
<updm> o problema eh q sou programador
<updm> eu nao tenho tato pra design
<updm> pra mim borda redonda
<guilxxx> entendi
<updm> e borda quadrada
<updm> tanto faz
<updm> UH9AA1HU9A1
<updm> cara, eh facil
<guilxxx> oiauehaoiuheoaiuhe
<updm> te dou umas dicas
<guilxxx> mas e aquele padrão
<updm> tu pega uns templates pronto ai
<guilxxx> W1CMS
<updm> vix, tu vai gozar
<updm> e de graça
<updm> ;P
<guilxxx> nem sei se é assim
<updm> faz em wordpress
<guilxxx> po
<updm> vou pegar 1 theme pra tu ver
<updm> de wordpress
<updm> calmae
<guilxxx> manda ae
<updm> http://www.elegantthemes.com/preview/TheCorporation/
<updm> calmae
<updm> vo procurar uns 3 aq
<updm> para empresa
<updm> http://themeforest.net/item/epika/full_screen_preview/92627
<updm> entra nessa http://themeforest.net/
<updm> tem MTO thema para wordpress
<updm> tu aluga uma hospedagem descente na king host por R$ 17,00/mes e roda um wordpress la (mto facil), coloca o theme la e vai alimentando, mudando as coisas
<updm> porra, eh baba
<guilxxx> então
<guilxxx> mas assim
<guilxxx> preciso colocar umas paradas que eu tenho em mente
<guilxxx> e só isso não vai me ajudar
<guilxxx> por exemplo
<updm> seja mais especifico
<updm> isso...
<guilxxx> vou vender soluções de consolidação de servidores
<guilxxx> tu ja viu o programa thebrain?
<guilxxx> updm, consultando o google
<guilxxx> hehehehe
<updm> calmae
<updm> deixa eu ver
<updm> http://www.thebrain.com/ ?
<guilxxx> yes
<updm> q q tem
<updm> ?
<updm> tu qria algo parecido com isso?
<guilxxx> estava querendo fazer isso em uma parte da pagina
<guilxxx> exato
<guilxxx> pegar por exemplo
<guilxxx> um servidor de arquivos e um servidor de e-mail
<guilxxx> fazer ele "animado"
<guilxxx> como um grab-n-drop
<updm> hmmm
<guilxxx> daí nego me sugeriu um especialista em flash
<guilxxx> mas de tempos eu ví que flash vai morrer
<guilxxx> e eu vou gastar duas vezes
<updm> ai precisaria de um cara q manje de silverlight
<updm> flash
<updm> html5
<updm> um monstro
<updm> o flash é foda
<guilxxx> então
<updm> que nao sincroniza com  o google
<updm> fica mto ruim de fazer
<updm> o SEO
<guilxxx> entendi
<updm> faz um portifolio
<updm> dps tu vai implementando
<updm> cara oq seria
<updm> uma sonsolidacao de servidores guilxxx ?
<updm> consolidacao
<guilxxx> não necessariamente linux
<guilxxx> virtualização de servidores
<guilxxx> tem CPD que tem uma máquina pra cada coisa
<updm> ahhhh
<updm> pesquei
<guilxxx> quero juntar tudo numa puta máquina
<updm> tipo onde eu trampava
<updm> tinha um servidor para camera
<updm> um para software
<updm> outro para samba com /dados
<updm> porra
<guilxxx> então....
<updm> isso vai dar mta grana em
<guilxxx> eu junto tudo isso daí e faço mais
<updm> são 3 monitores a menos, são 2 maquinas a menos
<guilxxx> autenticação por smartcard
<updm> um ar cond. mais fraco
<guilxxx> pensa
<updm> menas energia
<updm> irado
<guilxxx> com um único smart card
<guilxxx> tu tem
<guilxxx> folha de ponto
<guilxxx> acesso aos programas
<guilxxx> e hierarquia
<updm> caramba, isso é irado em
<guilxxx> tudo em uma chave dentro do smartcard
<guilxxx> e é uma tecnologia cara
<guilxxx> LDAP e os caralho
<updm> e não eh tão simples
<updm> ;P
<guilxxx> nem
<updm> como montar um servidor normal
<guilxxx> mas um asolução dessa
<updm> unitario
<updm> mas custo beneficio eh grande
<guilxxx> sim
<updm> soq tbm
<guilxxx> muito menos problema
<updm> se der zica
<guilxxx> ahhh
<updm> fode td duma vez
<updm> UAH91HA1U9HU
<guilxxx> mas pera ae
<guilxxx> haoeiuhaoeuhaoeh
<guilxxx> o hardware tem que ser o que EU quero
<guilxxx> e não o que o dono quer comprar
<guilxxx> po
<updm> por exemplo
<guilxxx> na prefeitura de Itanhaém
<updm> isso... de um exemplo de lugar/configuracao de maq
<guilxxx> eu uso uma Blade S com 3 laminas e 2 storages
<guilxxx> 180 mil reais
<updm> caralho UAH1HU
<guilxxx> oaiuehoaiuheaoiueh
<updm> blade s?
<updm> 3 laminas?
<guilxxx> sim
<guilxxx> IBM Blade
 * updm perdido
<updm> hmm
<guilxxx> http://www.ibm.com/br/systems/bladecenter/blades/index.phtml
<updm> legal cara
<guilxxx> mas claro
<updm> mto legal msm
<guilxxx> tem a consultoria em cima disso
<guilxxx> é nisso que eu ganho dinheiro
<guilxxx> tem nego que pode pegar um
<guilxxx> i7 e colocar um virtualbox lá
<guilxxx> e fazer a porra da consolidação
<guilxxx> teoricamente é barato
<guilxxx> certo?
<updm> isso que deve ser foda, tu arrumar as gambiarras
<guilxxx> isso é simples
<updm> e colocar na cabeca do cara q ele deve comprar oq tu ta falando
<guilxxx> só importar a base de dados
<updm> TEM Q SER BOM DE PAPO
<guilxxx> o resto é do 0
<updm> au99ahua9
<updm> ua1hu9a1
<guilxxx> isso eu tenho lábia
<guilxxx> e meu sócio também
<updm> então, o mercado eh de vcs
<updm> pq porra cara, tem mto nego
<updm> ruim no mercado de vcs
<updm> servidor porco
<updm> dando zica direto
<updm> principalmente no interior
<updm> campinas, etc
<guilxxx> por isso eu saí da empresa onde eu trabalhava
<updm> sampa a coisa eh mais evoluida
<guilxxx> pensa nuns caras porcos
<guilxxx> receitinha de bolo
<guilxxx> nuss
<updm> éééééé
<guilxxx> isso que fode
<guilxxx> porque quando dá problema
<updm> sem contar
<guilxxx> não sabe onde tá
<updm> que os caras desvalorizam o mercado
<guilxxx>  e faz do zero
<guilxxx> muito
<guilxxx> mas eu ja montei um texto sobre isso
<guilxxx> e vai pro site
<updm> atualmente
<updm> vc tem um site no ar/
<updm> ?
<guilxxx> nop
<updm> de portifolio
<updm> cara
<guilxxx> ainda não
<updm> investe no google adwords
<updm> é um investimento que vc nao vai se arrepender
<guilxxx> adwords não é aquele que tem do lado?
<updm> exato
<guilxxx> po
<updm> o google tem a busca organica
<updm> e busca paga
<guilxxx> eu queria aquele amarelo no topp
<guilxxx> topo
<updm> a paga eh o adwords
<updm> então
<updm> eu fiz um curso ai em sampa
<updm> na goobec
<updm> mto bom
<guilxxx> hmmm
<updm> tu aprende td..
<updm> curso oficial do pessoal da google
<updm> mto bom
<guilxxx> caraio
<updm> www.goobec.com
<updm> acho que eh
<updm> nao eh caro
<guilxxx> vou procurar saber
<updm> acho q 800 conto
<guilxxx> po
<guilxxx> suave
<guilxxx> mas man
<guilxxx> seguinte
<updm> cara
<updm> na onde eu trampava, eu implementei o google adwords, nossa deu mto resultado
<updm> o site tinha de 3 a 15 visitas
<updm> diairia
<updm> e qnd sai de la
<updm> deixei com 600
<updm> diarias.
<guilxxx> puta merda man
<guilxxx> mas então
<updm> era uma revenda
<updm> mitsubishi
<guilxxx> hmmm
<updm> cara
<updm> o carro mais barato
<updm> eh 70mil
<updm> imagina o mercado q complexo
<guilxxx> >.<
<updm> o.O
<guilxxx> 70 conto man
<guilxxx> 2 desse e eu compro uma cas a
<Guigaoff> tem alguem ainda ae
<guilxxx> mas enfim
<guilxxx> opa
<guilxxx> dormir pra que Guigaoff
<guilxxx> oiauheoaiueh
<Guigaoff> né nao meu
<updm> aham... concorrencia MTO alta, mercado mto ruim, e tinha MTO resultado pelo google, ja chegamos a vender 15 carros em 1 mes, metade doq vende na loja fisica
<guilxxx> affe
<guilxxx> mas eu ja tinha pensado nisso mesmo
<updm> invista, sem medo de ser feliz... U9A1HU9A1
<updm> faça um site bacana, coloque uns videos
<updm> explicando algumas coisas
<updm> pesquise sites do seu ramo na gringolandia
<updm> a tendencia la eh maior
<guilxxx> pois é
<guilxxx> isso tudo eu ja fix
<guilxxx> fiz*
<guilxxx> e lá é muito caro
<guilxxx> e aqui também
<guilxxx> ja planejei preços
<guilxxx> ou seja
<updm> qnd vc ficar rico, vc monta um setor de desenvolvimento e me deixa de gerente A1UHA1U
<guilxxx> só falta o site mesmo
<guilxxx> fáci l
<updm> vcs tao a pouco tempo
<updm> no mercado/
<updm> ?
<updm> digo, com a empresa...
<guilxxx> hahahah
<guilxxx> o cnpj saiu semana passada
<updm> po, agora é so ralarrr
<guilxxx> exato
<guilxxx> e eu gostei de tu
<guilxxx> por ter dado umas idéias bacanas
<updm> tu ja ouviu nerdcast? www.jovemnerd.com.br
<updm> cara tem 2 podcast la
<guilxxx> agora eu preciso achar um cara de html5
<updm> de empreendedorismo, com varios caras FODA
<updm> meu vc precisa ouvir
<updm> marco gomes da boo-box, a intel investiu na ideia dele, 7,7 milhoes de dolar
<updm> *esse valor é meio q em off, boatos,
<updm> mas foi isso msm
<guilxxx> sim
<updm> html5 tu acha em google grups, blogs uns nego top
<updm> twitter
<guilxxx> hmmmm
<guilxxx> tu não tem ninguém pra recomendar?
<updm> twitter tem MTO cara bom
<updm> vou ver com meus contatos
<updm> amanha
<updm> e te falo
<updm> mas deve ter sim
<updm> eh que html5 eh mto novo
<updm> nao foi lançado oficialmente
<updm> ainda
<updm> ta meio q beta
<guilxxx> eu sei
<updm> uma parada que ta rolando uma grana tbm é hospedagem né
<guilxxx> sim
<guilxxx> o cara investe no datacenter
<guilxxx> senta a bunda na cadeira
<Guigaoff> to lendo akele livro la q se me deu tem coisa pa poha
<guilxxx> e ve os numeros da cc subindo
<updm> mta coisa... kkk mas eh bom
<updm> guilxxx, exato UAH91HA1
<guilxxx> mas investimento inicial é uns 200 conto
<updm> é mesmo?
<updm> cara, acho que não é tanto assim não
<updm> vc pode começar alugando uns idc la na gringolandia
<updm> a preço de banana
<updm> na fdcservers tem dedicado por 45$
<updm> tu revende a 200 reais
<guilxxx> mas aí que tá
<updm> por um preço bom
<updm> o suporte é por sua conta, coisa basica.
<guilxxx> isso ja ta caindo a mascara
<updm> pois é UHA19HA
<guilxxx> um monte de empresa investindo em link dedicado
<guilxxx> e socando server lá fora
<updm> pois é
<updm> mas tão ganhando grana
<updm> pq tem mta hosting ruim
<guilxxx> então
<guilxxx> e la fora ja tem tudo
<guilxxx> backup
<guilxxx> alta disponibilidade
<guilxxx> etc....
<updm> link alto
<guilxxx> sim
<updm> tu assistiu
<guilxxx> mas voltando
<updm> rede social?
<guilxxx> sim
<guilxxx> muito bom
<updm> o.O como pode né
<updm> um site
<updm> valer 25BILHOES
<updm> de dolar
<updm> cara, qtas empresas vc conhece
<updm> que valem isso?
<guilxxx> aqui no brasil?
<updm> sinistro essa web
<updm> no mundo.
<guilxxx> ahhh
<guilxxx> conta-se nos dedos
<updm> sim..
<updm> poucas
<updm> e empresas novas então
<updm> facebook se nao me engano
<updm> tem 10 anos.
<updm> que isso, parece mentira
<updm> um site valer td isso
<updm> feito em php <o>
<guilxxx> né
<guilxxx> outro que ta crescento $$$ falando
<guilxxx> é o twitter
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> updm, opa entrando no meio da conversa valendo quanto o site??
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> updm, qual site?
<updm> Ctrl-Alt-Del, facebook
<updm> 25 bilhoes de dolar
<updm> guilxxx, sim, faz tempo..
<updm> mas nada se compara ao facebook
<updm> twitter o buzz do twitter ja nao é taoooo
<updm> forte
<updm> o do facebook
<updm> so vem crescendo
<updm> a cada ano ta maior
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> updm, ah ta...quanto que ta o google?
<updm> ate filme ja rolou
<updm> sei não cara
<updm> mas google, porra, google é GOOGLE.
<updm> agora um mero site
<updm> de relacionamento
<updm> que tu coloca suas fotos
<updm> faz amigos
<updm> coloca curtir nas paradas
<updm> UA1H9A19HUA
<updm> ta de sacanagem
<guilxxx> ele ocupou o lugar do orkut
<updm> vale mais q a petrobras
<updm> orkut nem existe mais
<guilxxx> man
<updm> dps do facebook e twitter
<updm> UH9A1H9
<guilxxx> o orkut era foda
<updm> orkut é coisa de fake
<guilxxx> só a nata
<guilxxx> agora virou bosta
<updm> virou mto pop
<updm> com mto nego sem cultura
<updm> onda fake
<updm> meu
<updm> tinha uma prima da
<updm> minha mina
<updm> q tinha um mundo fake
<updm> no orkut
<updm> ACREDITA?
<guilxxx> affff
<updm> balada fake
<updm> tudoooo
<updm> eh uma coisa fora do comum
<updm> tipo
<updm> mto doente cara
<guilxxx> mas porque brasileiro tomou conta
<updm> olha a mentalidade.
<updm> exato.
<guilxxx> é foda
<Guigaoff> é osso
<Guigaoff> vcs trabalham ?
<guilxxx> sim
<updm> eu to atualmente so freelando
<guilxxx> eu pelo menos faço meu horário
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> eu to atualmente de férias \o/
<updm> tava trampando aq pra um merda, ai o cara atrasou 2 meses de salario da galera, e se mandou
<updm> sumiu.
<guilxxx> que inveja Ctrl-Alt-Del
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> guilxxx, acaba domingo huahuahauah
<updm> A1HU9H
<updm> credo
<guilxxx> recebendo pra ficar sentado
<updm> trampa com oq Ctrl-Alt-Del ?
<guilxxx> puuuutz
<updm> foda eh no mes seguinte neh, sem $$
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> updm, só estágio ainda, na "melhor" área de informática SUPORTE TÉCNICO!
<guilxxx> puuutz
<guilxxx> louvado seja teu nome
<updm> UH919HUA1HU9A1HA1A1HU91H9H9UA1HUAHU9AAHUUAH9HA19HUA19HUA1HU9A1UA19HUA1
<guilxxx> porque seu corpo...
<updm> raxei de ri agora guilxxx
<guilxxx> oaiuehaoiuehoaiuehoaiuhe
<guilxxx> é foda mano
<guilxxx> Suporte técnico
<updm> porra, ja passei por isso
<guilxxx> e estagiário ainda
<updm> ;P
<guilxxx> eu também
<updm> para ser sincero, nao tenho saudades
<updm> UH9AHU9AHU9
<guilxxx> suporte de que Ctrl-Alt-Del
<updm> o lado bom é
<guilxxx> ?
<updm> que tu faz de tudo
<updm> e aprende MTO
<guilxxx> ganha conhecimento e perde estômago, figado, pulmão
<guilxxx> ganha LER
<guilxxx> ganha hernia de disco
<guilxxx> enfim
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> guilxxx, mais ou menos isso ai
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> huahauaua
<guilxxx> ganha muita coisa
<guilxxx> mas é bomn
<guilxxx> só pelo lance do conhecimento
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> guilxxx, mas suporte hardware, linux, windows e o que mais aparaecer, eu dou suporte ao nucleo de tecnologia da prefeitura
<guilxxx> vale cada minuto no banheiro
<updm> sim
<guilxxx> que prefeitura?
<updm> UHA1U9HA1HUAHUAHU9A1HU9AU9AHU9A9AHUH9A
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> que da treinamento pros professores promove curso de informática e curso a distancia
<updm> U9HA19AHUH9UAHU9A1HU9
<updm> caramba tu eh comico d+ cara
<guilxxx> iaheoiauheoiauhe
<updm> eu ja cheguei a dormir no banheiro um dia que cheguei bebado
<guilxxx> po
<updm> trampava ate de sabado
<updm> ngm merece
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> guilxxx, prefeitura de Teresina - Pi
<guilxxx> eu ja dormi em baixo da bancada de ressaca
<guilxxx> hmmm
<updm> tu mora em q lugar ai em sampa?
<guilxxx> se fosse de SP ou Itanhaém
<guilxxx> teria uns esquemas pra tu
<guilxxx> Agora eu moro na ZL
<guilxxx> Carrão
<updm> nem conheço
<updm> perto de que bairro?
<guilxxx> Bairro carrão
<guilxxx> Tatuapé
<guilxxx> Penha
<guilxxx> tudo mesma merda
<updm> seii
<updm> aluguel em sp
<updm> é FODA cara
<guilxxx> graças a Deus
<updm> arrumei um trampo em sampa
<guilxxx> minha mãe deixou eu ficar na casa dela
<updm> la na vila mariana
<guilxxx> e ela foi morar no litoral
<updm> o aluguel mais barato ali perto
<updm> era 1.500
<guilxxx> caralho
<updm> nossa, ai eh bommm d+ em
<guilxxx> os caras acham que cagamos dinheiro
<updm> entãoo U9A1H9A
<guilxxx> mano
<guilxxx> 1500 por mes
<updm> o foda nao eh emprego, eh consegui se manter em sampa
<guilxxx> tu compra um hiunday Azera
<guilxxx> manter
<guilxxx> sózinho até vai
<guilxxx> mas quando arruma uma doida
<guilxxx> aí fode
<updm> eu tenho carro
<updm> q vale por um filho
<updm> ou mais.
<updm> UH1HUA1
<guilxxx> de cuidado ou de gasto?
<updm> gastos
<guilxxx> aoiuehoiauheoiauheoiuahe
<guilxxx> filho é só fralda po
<updm> isso qnd eh pequeno
<updm> e dps?
<guilxxx> aoieuhaoieuhaoieuh
<guilxxx> malandro
<updm> roupa, remedio, video game, escola, etc
<guilxxx> tem uma mulher aqui na rua
<guilxxx> que tem 9
<guilxxx> ops
<guilxxx> 11
<updm> HUAU9AHHUA1U1A99AHUUAH91U9HA1HAUHU9A1
<guilxxx> pensa....
<updm> caralho
<updm> imaginaaaa
<updm> bom
<guilxxx> mulher fértil pra cacete
<updm> dependendo do fome zero
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> aqui em teresina no condominio que eu moro acho que ta 600 reais aluguel+condominio perto do centro e de uma das avenidades que liga 2 zonas da cidade
<updm> ela ate se mantem
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas mulher tambem é caro aqui ahuahauahuaauah
<guilxxx> aí
<guilxxx> aoeiuaeuihaoeiuhaoieuhoaiueh
<guilxxx> mano
<guilxxx> tem um amigo meu
<guilxxx> que fez umas contas aqui
<guilxxx> vida de solteiro vs vida de casado
<guilxxx> po
<guilxxx> 3 putas por semana
<updm> UA1U9A1UAH9A
<guilxxx> sai MUITO mais barato
<updm> UHA1UA1UH9A1HU9A
<updm> realmente.
<guilxxx> e a rotatividade é gritante
<updm> tu colocando, 3 puta (GOSTOSA) que mete pra caralho
<updm> por semana
<updm> mais barzinho
<updm> etc
<guilxxx> 600 conto
<updm> nao gasta tanto
<updm> como ter uma mina fixa
<guilxxx> mina fixa
<guilxxx> é 600 por dia
<guilxxx> meo
<updm> HU1AH9UA1HU9AHU9
<guilxxx> eu tinha uma mina
<guilxxx> que pagou 500 conto num prfume
<guilxxx> ¬¬
<updm> graças a Deus, a minha eh mto top, mtas vezes ela diz; deixa q eu pago amor
<guilxxx> tá, ela ficou assada por 4 dias
<updm> eu nem faço questao de contraria-la
<updm> UH9A1H9A1HU9
<guilxxx> mas ae
<guilxxx> tem cara que tem sorte
<guilxxx> igual tu
<guilxxx> eu só tomeu no cu
<updm> eu ja tomei mto no cu tbm com mina
<updm> o.O
<guilxxx> po
<updm> acho q nao eh sorte
<guilxxx> namorei uma policia
<updm> UA19HUA1U9A nossa
<guilxxx> mano...
<updm> UA1U9AHU9A
<guilxxx> ela queria me matar
<guilxxx> Juro
<updm> UHA1UH9A1HU9AHUAHUAA9AAH
<updm> A1UAH91HU9A1U9HA
<updm> pq?
<guilxxx> morei 4 anos no litoral
<updm> to rindo mto aq mano
<updm> se nem tem nocao
<updm> santos?
<guilxxx> pra ver se despistava
<guilxxx> a doida
<guilxxx> São vicente
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rapaz eu não me importaria de gastar 600 reais por dia com minha namorada...pq ocara que faz isso significa que ele tem dinheiro suficiente pra não se importar....o que é melhor do que meu estado atual de estagio que nao ganho nem  esses 600 por mes
<updm> e deu certo neh tu ta vivo
<updm> UA19AHU9AH
<guilxxx> malandro
<guilxxx> opa
<guilxxx> espero que ela tenha se casado com outro cara
<updm> realmente Ctrl-Alt-Del UA1Ua1hu9 falou td.
<guilxxx> mas assim
<updm> mas oq tu fez pra mina po
<updm> comeu o cu dela no seco?
<guilxxx> o foda é não poder gastar os 600 conto
<updm> A99HUA1U9H
<guilxxx> ahhh tá
<guilxxx> disso ela gostava
<guilxxx> mano
<guilxxx> tu vai morrer
<guilxxx> mas ela SONHOU
<guilxxx> que eu tinha comprado uma áquina de Xerox
<guilxxx> no cartão dela
<guilxxx> 6:30 da manhã
<guilxxx> essa louca me toca a campainha
<updm> e por isso ela qria te matar?
<guilxxx> empunhando uma 765
<updm> NA1A1HA1A9HUAHUU9A1U9AUH9A19HUA1U9AHAUH9U9A1HA1U
<guilxxx> pensa
<updm> se ta de brincadeira
<updm> A1U9AHA1HU9AHUA1HUA1HU91AAHA19A19HUA19HUA19UA1HU9A1
<guilxxx> to não
<updm> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA UA9HHAU919HUA1U9HA1
<updm> to rindo absurdamente
<guilxxx> é sério
<updm> cara to fora de namorar policia
<guilxxx> meooo
<guilxxx> e no dia que eu deixei a minha bateria na casa dela
<updm> mulher tipo sargento eh osso
<guilxxx> malandro
<guilxxx> ó
<guilxxx> a piroca dançava a noite toda
<guilxxx> juro
<guilxxx> era 6 a 8 por dia
<guilxxx> isso eu não podia reclamar
<guilxxx> mas po
<updm> UAUAH1UAU porra
<guilxxx> se ela encarquerar na tua
<updm> mas pra namorar uma mina assim
<updm> eh foda
<guilxxx> mano.... corre
<updm> bom eh sair as vezes
<updm> pq ela consome vc, ai tu nao tem energia pra pirocar fora
<guilxxx> mas é bem isso que ela fazia
<guilxxx> mas eu até estava satisfeito com isso
<guilxxx> mas
<guilxxx> se tu der 1 motivo pra ela pensar que tu fez alguma coisa de errado
<guilxxx> meo filho
<guilxxx> corre viu
<guilxxx> e bastante
<updm> eu to foraa
<updm> eu nunca tive uma mina assim nao
<updm> mas eu namorava uma doida
<updm> q qnd quis largar
<updm> ela qria se matar
<updm> porra cara, juro foi tenso
<guilxxx> viiishhhh
<updm> 8 meses de trabalho
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> updm, eu deixava menos uma loca no mundo
<updm> e a fdp ela gostosa
<updm> as vezes eu comia ela
<updm> pq nao resistia
<updm> ai piorava td
<guilxxx> puuutz
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> updm, eu faria isso tambem enquanto ela nao se matava
<guilxxx> não fez filho nela não né?
<updm> entaoo mas eh foda Ctrl-Alt-Del eu curto a familia dela, eu nao curto ser fdp com ngm
<updm> entao tinha mta paciencia com ela
<updm> mas porra
<updm> tipo
<updm> qnd ela via eu com alguem
<updm> ou sei la alguem contava
<updm> nossa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> updm, nem é ser fdp se matar é uma opção dela não ia ser culpa tua
<updm> ela tocava o terror na mina
<updm> ai dps descobri isso... td mina q eu saia dps nao qria mais nada cmg
<updm> YUA1HA1H9
<guilxxx> oaiehoiauheoaiueh
<updm> ai fui descobrir o pq
<updm> ai ela virou
<updm> LESBICA
<updm> ;x
<updm> U1H99A9AHU
<guilxxx> nuuuusssss
<updm> bizarro.
<guilxxx> eu sapecava as duas
<guilxxx> e ela só fez isso pra tentar te atingir de alguma forma
<updm> nada contra, mas po... foi uma solucao meio q triste a dela, pq vai ter q encarar a familia com mentalidade super old
<updm> deixa eu contar
<updm> a melhor parte
<updm> a 1 ano atras
<updm> eu comi ela e a namorada
<updm> primeira vez q como duas minas junta
<updm> ;P
<guilxxx> aí man
<updm> primeira e ultima tbm, dps nunca mais
<updm> HUA1H9A eh mtoooooooo massa
<guilxxx> aa vá
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> updm, ah pow então foi bom não deixar ela se matar
<guilxxx> tu tem 22 aonda
<guilxxx> ainda*
<updm> sim po, qro comer ainda de novo, mas por enquanto nao rolou
<updm> to a 9 meses namorando
<updm> outra mina
<guilxxx> relaxa que se tu for rico... orgias aparecem do nada
<updm> e essa nao to pretendendo largar nao UA9AHU9
<updm> simmmm
<guilxxx> ahhh
<updm> UHA19A9HUA
<guilxxx> sim
<guilxxx> tu é sortudo rapáz
<updm> sou nada cara, A1HUA9HUA1HU9
<updm> ja me meti em cada uma
<updm> namorei uma mina 1 ano
<updm> maneh
<updm> fui o corno do ano
<updm> ganhei ate nobel
<updm> UA1HAHUHU9A
<guilxxx> oaiuehoaieuhoaiueh
<guilxxx> mas aí que tá
<updm> pq eu nao me ligo manja? nao gosto de prender a mina
<guilxxx> é por causa da cultura
<updm> to nem ai, sai, faz oq qser
<updm> mente aberta
<updm> nehh
<guilxxx> então não é corno po
<updm> claro que é
<guilxxx> claro que não
<guilxxx> cada um tem um RG po
<guilxxx> não tem essa
<updm> eu namorava, mas nao prendia a mina, se ela quisesse ir na balada com as amigas, ela podia, etc... se eu descobrir alguma coisa, termino e boa.
<guilxxx> o foda é o cristianismo que tomou conta do Brasi l
<updm> aham...
<updm> concorodo
<guilxxx> então
<guilxxx> não tem essa de corno
<guilxxx> e teve mina que quanto eu mais soltava
<guilxxx> mais ela ficava presa
<guilxxx> eu falava vai
<guilxxx> e ela
<guilxxx> quero ficar aqui
<guilxxx> daí ja viu
<updm> então, depende mto do carater da mina cara, tem mina q tu solta e acontece oq vc diz, ela nao qr... ela qr ficar presa a vc
<guilxxx> mas o lance é direitos iguais
<updm> o negocio é vc seguir uma LÓGICA para sua vida
<updm> pq se vc for seguir o coração, sentimentos
<updm> tu ta fudido
<guilxxx> tu tinha o mesmo direito de "trair"
<updm> tem q ter lógica de vida
<updm> nao po
<updm> tu nao entendeu
<guilxxx> hmmm
<updm> eu NAO deixava ela ficar com ngm
<updm> UAH19HUA1HU9A1
<updm> ela me traia escondido
<updm> entende/
<updm> descobri 1 ano dps
<updm> UH9A19HUA1U9H
<guilxxx> affe
<updm> eu fui o corno sim
<guilxxx> aí é foda
<updm> do ANO.
<updm> até pra um amigo meu a mina deu, que na verdade nao era um amigo neh
<guilxxx> mas não tinha nenhum amigo seu falando pra tu?
<updm> sim... um falou.
<updm> qnd ficou sabendo
<updm> pq ela fazia mto bem escondido
<updm> mulher qnd qr dar
<updm> tu ja sabe
<guilxxx> verdade
<updm> mas eu vacilava tbm po
<updm> nao curtia mto a mina
<updm> nao qria sair com ela
<updm> tava em uma fase nerd da minha vida kkk
<guilxxx> oiauehoiauheoaiuhe
<guilxxx> aí tu pediu
<guilxxx> mas enfim
<updm> UA19HUA1 depende né
<guilxxx> mano
<updm> o nerd de hje eh o cara rico de amanha ;x
<guilxxx> eu descobri que mulher é igual chuchú
<guilxxx> não tem gosto de nada
<guilxxx> mas se tu não comer
<guilxxx> o vizinho come
<updm> concordo.
<updm> mas comer eu comia
<updm> A9HUHUA so q nao dava
<updm> atencao nenhuma
<guilxxx> mas assim
<guilxxx> tu na hora que comia
<guilxxx> tinha que arregaçar mesmo
<guilxxx> deixar assada
<updm> meus amigos diziam que parecia uma ff minha
<guilxxx> ff??
<updm> fuck friend*
<updm> sabia.. UH9A1H9A
<updm> amiga de foda
<guilxxx> sim
<guilxxx> igual
<guilxxx> eu sou Pau amigo de umas 3
<guilxxx> e foda-se
<updm> entao
<updm> isso é bom
<guilxxx> é nada
<updm> eu tenho umas tbm
<guilxxx> as vezes
<guilxxx> eu acordo no meio da noite
<updm> porra cara, tu liga, se bater da mina ta livre
<updm> nossa... q delicia q eh
<updm> e qnd a mina ta ocupada e se dobra pra dar pra ti
<updm> NOSS
<updm> meu ai eh um premio
<updm> tu ve a mina desfazendo o role dela
<updm> so pra te dar
<guilxxx> então
<updm> ....
<guilxxx> aí que tá
<guilxxx> nem sempre é assim
<updm> ehhh
<updm> eu tenho 2 amigas q durante um bom tempo meu foi assim
<guilxxx> e é nessa hora que tu mais precisa
<updm> ai começaram a namorar e ja era
<updm> nunca mais
<updm> mas tu sempre arruma viu
<guilxxx> ahhh sim
<guilxxx> mas é fod a
<guilxxx> nos dias de hoje
<updm> tem amigo meu solteiro, q porra... come mta mina
<updm> tem um q eh fdpp cara
<updm> tda vez q a gente ia na balada
<updm> o cara levava a mina pro estacionamento
<updm> e comia, se a mina tivesse carro era no carro dela
<updm> se nao, ele dava um jeito
<updm> e o bixo nao tinha carro nem nd
<guilxxx> oaiuehoaiuhe
<guilxxx> é lábia
<guilxxx> maaaano
<guilxxx> se liga
<guilxxx> http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/
<guilxxx> html5
<updm> deixa eu ve
<updm> porra
<guilxxx> se fudê mano
<guilxxx> isso porque nem saiu ainda
<updm> entao
<updm> A1HUA1H9
<updm> pensa no poder
<updm> ;p
<updm> cara na boa
<updm> mta coisa ta mudando
<guilxxx> pois é
<updm> acho que o futuro é da t.i msm
<updm> tem nocao o poder de um programador?
<guilxxx> muito foda
<guilxxx> mas po
<guilxxx> area alimenticia e vestuaria
<guilxxx> nuncavai morrer de fome
<guilxxx> mas na parte de dinheiro
<guilxxx> é TI
<updm> nao claro
<updm> a t.i está aqui
<updm> para AJUDAR
<updm> essas areas
<updm> na verdade, todas as areas
<updm> ouça o podcast la que te indiquei
<guilxxx> sim
<guilxxx> ja foi pros favoritos
<updm> eles estavam
<updm> la na campus party
<updm> a palestra deles
<updm> BOMBOU
<guilxxx> eu ví a palestra deles
<guilxxx> eu fui na cpbr4
<guilxxx> xD
<updm> proximo an
<updm> vamos combinar de ir
<updm> tu viu
<updm> a mina dançando la?
<updm> U91AHU99AUHAH
<guilxxx> hahahah
<guilxxx> a viper?
<updm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbA7GyZa99M&feature=related
<updm> mayanna
<updm> doida
<Guigaoff> esses dois tem assunto hein
<Guigaoff> rsrs
<guilxxx> oiauheoiauhe
<guilxxx> essa era uma promoter
<Guigaoff> mano essa mina ai dançando CPBR4
<guilxxx> nem era geek
<willianalberto> Alguem aqui pode me tirar uma dúvida?
<guilxxx> willianalberto, bom dia
<willianalberto> Bom dia
<Guigaoff> o loko o cara tem tres nomes e um de mulheer
<Guigaoff> willianalberto
<willianalberto> Eu uso o transmission para fazer download de torrent (por ser facil e pratico de usar)
<willianalberto> mas eu não sei o motivo, mas o programa não faz o upload do arquivo que eu baixo
<willianalberto> somente recebe
<willianalberto> a taxa de upload fica em 0 kb
<willianalberto> será alguma configuração incorreta?
<guilxxx> hmmm
<Guigaoff> vc tem q cofig as portas
<guilxxx> depende
<updm> qual é o software?
<guilxxx> tem arquivo que não pede mais up mesmo
<willianalberto> Transmission
<updm> eu nao fui na cpbr guilxxx, proximo ano eu vou
<updm> ela eh bem gostosinha e doida em
<guilxxx> demorou
<willianalberto> tipo arquivos ISO de disros linux?
<guilxxx> ahhh
<guilxxx> é bem difícil mesmo tu upar alguma coisa
<guilxxx> tenta baixar um por pra ver
<guilxxx> haueoiauheoaiuhe
<updm> Guigaoff, tu trampa de q hora a q horario?
<guilxxx> updm, pensa ... um nego lá levou uma storage com 17 TB de coisa
<updm> vcs assistem the big bang theory?
<guilxxx> odeio isso
<guilxxx> haoieuhoaeuh
<updm> 17 tb????
<updm> o.O
<guilxxx> SIM
<updm> caralho
<guilxxx> retardado o cara
<updm> mano
<updm> esse cara eh maluco
<updm> so pode
<updm> UA19HA1HUA1H9UAHU
<guilxxx> aheoiauheoaiuhe
<guilxxx> esse não tem vida
<updm> tinha oq 10mil movies em bluray
<updm> jogos
<updm> esse na boa
<guilxxx> seriados
<updm> NAO TEM VIDA
<Guigaoff> eu trampo ate as 06h
<updm> e tu mora longe do trampo Guigaoff ?
<updm> tu odeia the big bang theory guilxxx ?
<updm> A1UUA1UA
<updm> caralho eh irado
<guilxxx> sim
<Guigaoff> moro sim guarulhos
<updm> tem um que chama Weeds, seriado mto louco
<guilxxx> aqui do lado
<Guigaoff> quem é de guarulhos ai
<guilxxx> eu moro na penha
<Guigaoff> ah sim pegava busao nesse metro todo dia
<updm> vou assistir the big bang theory dps eu volto ai, abrx galera... ;P
<Guigaoff> agora eu venho pelo Tucuruvi
<guilxxx> abraço ae
<guilxxx> hmmm
<Guigaoff> ate mais
<guilxxx> trampa de que ai
<guilxxx> ?
<Guigaoff> seguranaça patrimonial
<guilxxx> hmmmm
<Guigaoff> se tendeu né
<Guigaoff> rs
<guilxxx> fica só na net aí né
<guilxxx> fácil
<guilxxx> haoieuhoaieuh
<Guigaoff> é noturno nao tem muita coisa nao
<Guigaoff> eu aproveito para estudar mesmo
<guilxxx> não é pela albatroz não né?
<Guigaoff> nao
<Guigaoff> Liberdade
<Guigaoff> conheçe ?
<guilxxx> hmmm
<guilxxx> não
<guilxxx> mas ja ouví falar
<Guigaoff> googlo la
<Guigaoff> rsrs
<guilxxx> hehehe
<Guigaoff> vc trampa de noite tabem
<guilxxx> não
<guilxxx> sou empresário
<guilxxx> xD
<Guigaoff> legal
<Guigaoff> de que futebol
<Guigaoff> rs
<Guigaoff> :D
<guilxxx> ahhh
<guilxxx> ahoeiuaheoiauhe
<guilxxx> se fosse
<guilxxx> estaria com um monte de mulher
<guilxxx> xD
<Guigaoff> eu sou microempresario
<Guigaoff> tenho pequena empresa
<guilxxx> hmmm
<Guigaoff> um buteco na verdade
<Guigaoff> rsrs
<guilxxx> opa
<guilxxx> ajeitado?
<Guigaoff> e ae socio
<Guigaoff> rsrs
<guilxxx> mas o lugar pe ajeitado?
<guilxxx> é8
<guilxxx> é*
<Guigaoff> sim
<Guigaoff> tenho no centro de guarulhos
<Guigaoff> tenho 3 funcionarios q fica la pra min
<Guigaoff> e trabalho a noite para poder pagar só a pensao e o leite das crianças
<guilxxx> pensão
<guilxxx> putz
<guilxxx> taí uma coisa que não deveria existir
<Guigaoff> é zuera
<Guigaoff> minha mina que fica com minha irma
<Guigaoff> e outra muié la é uma loja de lingiries
<guilxxx> hmmm
<Guigaoff> mulher adora e pelo menos eu tabem gosto
<Guigaoff> huuummm boioollaa
<guilxxx> ahhh
<Guigaoff> rsrs
<Guigaoff> :D
<guilxxx> prefiro mulher sem
<guilxxx> ;)
<Guigaoff> meu mais capital do baguio é mais 50mil
<Guigaoff> vou ter que alterar ate o cartao do CNPJ
<Guigaoff> pq ta de apenas 20mil
<guilxxx> 50 mil ano?
<Guigaoff> vale apena viu
<guilxxx> tu ta tirando quase 4 conto por mes
<Guigaoff> tem jeito de tirar ate mais
<Guigaoff> mais dexa queto
<Guigaoff> rsrs
<guilxxx> hehehehehe
<guilxxx> 4 conto honestamente hoje no Brasil é foda
<Guigaoff> é só pra receita me larga em paz mlk
<Guigaoff> eu acho que stand de eletronicos na santa ifigenia da bem mais
<guilxxx> hmmmm
<Guigaoff> mais ai tem o arrego dos civil que quebra né mlk
<guilxxx> é muito risco
<guilxxx> exatamente
<guilxxx> e ir buscar
<guilxxx> e estocar
<guilxxx> é muito risco
<Guigaoff> vc tem perdas,  mais tb vc nao passa fome n viu
<guilxxx> nesse mundo
<guilxxx> só morre de fome quem não tem oportunidade
<Guigaoff> ou preguiçoso
<guilxxx> também
<Guigaoff> bom vou nessa rapa
<Guigaoff> talvez volto hj a noite
<Guigaoff> fmz
<guilxxx> abraços ae
<Guigaoff> flw guill
<guilxxx> falou ae
<Guigaoff> flw ai pros mudinho tabem
<Guigaoff> que nao falaram nada
<updm> kkkk
<updm> que doido
<guilxxx> aoieuhaoieuhae
<guilxxx> pancada mesmo
<guilxxx> e o cara tem um boteco
<updm> a
<updm> eh um boteco ou
<updm> loja?
<updm> eh o primeiro dia do cara no irc
<updm> e com linux tbm U9A1UH9A
<updm> achei umas coisas em hmlt5
<guilxxx> eu também
<guilxxx> e fodas
<guilxxx> xD
<vinny> Olá pessoal, onde eu posso encontrar o source.list original do ubuntu 10.04?
<vinny> join #ubuntu
<flawin> Bom dia, amigos!
<rafaelsoaresbr> dia
<flawin> Depois que de criar um aptoncd, qual o procedimento para restaurar os pacotes via synaptic?
<Ursinha> diiia
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, na máquina a ser restaurado os pacotes provavelmente não tem o aponcd né?
<rafaelsoaresbr> aptoncd*
<peregrinator_six> flawin, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/APTonCD-Seu-repositorio-portatil?pagina=2
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, você pode instalar o aptoncd ou pode só copiar os arquivos do cd ou imagem iso para a pasta /var/apt/archives
<eck> bom dia! tenho uma dúvida, meu note é um toshia a-135 e estou com a versão 10.10 maverick, sempre q ligo meu note sempre acontece de a tela ficar branca com listra como algo q não funcionou direito, alguém saber me informar se é algo de configuração? obrigado!
<eck> detalhe: sempre tenho q ligar e desligar o note até aparecer normalmente a tela inicial do ubuntu
<flawin> rafaelsoaresbr,  cara, desculpa, chegou uma visita aqui..
<flawin> é o seguinte, eu instalei ubuntu no notebook de um amigo, e quanto coloquei o cd do aptoncd ele abre uma janela com a opção de gereciar pacotes, clicando, abre o synaptic..
<flawin> e agora, qual o procedimento seguinte?
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, é só copiar os pacotes que estão no cd para o diretório /var/apt/archives
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, pra ficar mais fácil pressione <Alt>+<F2> e digita "gksu nautilus" para abrir o gerenciador de arquivos com privilégios.
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Eu quero embutir uma imagem no BrOffice.org, mas um imagem que já está vinculada.
<AlexandreMBM> Talvez exista extensão para tal tarefa...
<AlexandreMBM> Acontece que quanto copio texto de página HTML, com imagem, a imagem fica apenas vinculada, dentro do documento. Então quando o documento abre a imagem precisa vim da Internet.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém me ajude.
<marcobiscaro2112> AlexandreMBM: isso acontece onde? no openoffice, vc está falando?
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, oi
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, sim, BrOffice.org
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, é um comportamento normal, mas eu não gosto dele
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, quero que a imagem copia da Internet fique salva dentro do ODT
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, será que tem alguma configuração para o documento salvar com a imagem dentro?
<marcobiscaro2112> AlexandreMBM: bom, esse é o comportamento padrão dele, não sei se tem uma solução simples pra isso
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, será que tem extensão para transformar documentos que já foram salvos com imagens vinculadas?
<marcobiscaro2112> AlexandreMBM: pode ser que sim... mas são muitas imagens?
<rafaelsoaresbr> AlexandreMBM, realmente testei aqui, ele faz como se fosse um hyperlink
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, chama-se vínculo..
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, isso é uma porcaria assim
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, muitos documentos eu gostaria de converter
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, documentos novos eu gostaria que passassem a ser salvo com as imagens embutidas (invés de vinculadas)
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, rafaelsoaresbr em Opções > Carregar/Salvar > Geral temos duas opções curiosas
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, rafaelsoaresbr não sei se elas surtem efeito para o que eu quero
<marcobiscaro2112> AlexandreMBM: acredito que não seja para isso que elas servem...
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, estou tentando testar. desmarquei as duas opções e salvei um documento. mas o OO está travando.
<rafaelsoaresbr> AlexandreMBM, coincidência ou não aqui também está travando pacas
<rafaelsoaresbr> Em propriedades da imagem fica lá na aba hyperlink
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, desisti do teste. deixei pra lá. acredito que não seria o caso. acredito que a imagem não ia ser mais carregada, quando da nova abertura do documento
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, o que tem isso?
<rafaelsoaresbr> AlexandreMBM, fica lá o hyperlink (vínculo) para  o endereço da imagem
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, marcobiscaro2112 o que eu vi foi que, clicando em cima da imagem é possível salvá-la em disco
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, então, mas isso que vc está apontando não resolve minha questão
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, eu já tinha visto o link (vinculo)
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, quero que isso não exista para determinada imagem
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, acredito que é o caso de salvar a imagem, clicando com botão direito, escolhendo Salvar figuras e então escolhendo um local no computador
<rafaelsoaresbr> AlexandreMBM, sei, sei, é para a imagem ficar salva junto o odt
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, mas o que não compreendo é que isso parece exigir que eu insira a imagem novamente, no documento, manualmente, a partir do arquivo salvo em disco
<rafaelsoaresbr> AlexandreMBM, e isso exigiria um certo esforço
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, eu penso que pode existir extensão que faça transformações, pegue imagens vinculadas, baixe, e coloque pra dentro do odt, automaticamente
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, era pra existir opção para o primeiro salvamento do documento se dar dessa forma
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, talvez exista, escondida em algum lugar secreto risos
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, eu vou ter de desconectar
<rafaelsoaresbr> AlexandreMBM, isso isso isso hehe
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, tchau! estarei aqui mais tarde, ou amanhã
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, marcobiscaro2112 nos falamos depois
<rafaelsoaresbr> blz
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, marcobiscaro2112 eu gostaria muito de descobrir solução para isso aqui
<marcobiscaro2112> AlexandreMBM: guarde este link para ver depois !! http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=2092
<AlexandreMBM> alguém conhece canal broffice
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<RMonteiraum> bumdia
<marcobiscaro2112> AlexandreMBM: na discussão do link que passei, explicam como resolver manualmente e tem alguns macros que podem ajudar (mas aí tem que testar....)
<marcobiscaro2112> AlexandreMBM: veja http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/ImagesEmbedder
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, eu estou lendo
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, vou guardar os links
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, acho que é isso mesmo
<rafaelsoaresbr> AlexandreMBM, eu cliquei em Editar -> Vínculos e escolhi Remover vínculo
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, parece que está resolvido
<rafaelsoaresbr> existe o plugin?
<marcobiscaro2112> AlexandreMBM: exatamente isso... se pressionar ctrl+a e remover os links o problema está resolvido
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, preciso ir
<AlexandreMBM> rafaelsoaresbr, marcobiscaro2112 tchau!
<marcobiscaro2112> AlexandreMBM: até mais
<FredGeek> bom dia!
<flawin> rafaelsoaresbr, depois que eu copiar os pacotes para a pasta indicada, o que faço depois?
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, agora você pode usar o synaptic para atualizar a lista de pacotes e instalar os programas
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, esse notebook tem acesso à internet?
<flawin> não..
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, então você precisa instalar com o dpkg
<flawin> o que é dpkg?
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, abre o terminal e digita "cd /var/apt/archives" e depois "dpkg -i *deb"
<flawin> eu achei que com o aptoncd ele instalaria todos os programas e atualizações sem precisar de internet..
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, o que acontece é que o aptoncd apenas salva os pacotes que já foram baixados de um computador para passar para outro computador
<flawin> e nesses pacotes vão todas as atualizações do sistema, sim ou não?
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, no outro computador você teria que instalar tudo de novo, mas não seri necessário baixar tudo de novo
<ffr76> bom dia
<ffr76> estou com dificuldade de agentar uma tarefa no cron alguem pode me auxiliar?
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, sim, todos os pacotes que foram instalados no computador de origem
<flawin> e então..
<flawin> Acontece o seguinte..
<flawin> na verdade o notebook tem internet, só que muito lenta..
<flawin> Veja como procedi..
<flawin> Coloquei o CD no driver..
<flawin> Abriu o synaptic..
<flawin> cliquei no icone carregar..
<flawin> ele começou a fazer uma atualização..
<flawin> imaginei que estivesse carregando todos os pacotes do cd para o sistema..
<flawin> uma vez feito isso, iria ter que instalar os pacontes..
<flawin> os pacotes de programas, mais e as atualizações de segurança, tenho que instalar manual ou é automatico..
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, se tem acesso a internet eu recomendo atualizar a lista de pacotes com "sudo apt-get update", depois instalar o aptoncd, depois restaurar os pacotes e por atualizar o sistema e instalar os programas
<flawin> Ok.. vamos passo a passo..
<flawin> depois de instalar o Ubuntu..
<death_note> flawin, conexão dial up...?!
<flawin> abro o terminal e digito: "sudo apt-get update"
<flawin> estou usando o celular como roteador..
<flawin> 6.0 KB pra download..
<flawin> :S
<death_note> tá baum pra caramba, da pra atualizar a lista tranquilo!
<flawin> Ok..
<flawin> atualizando a lista..
<death_note> flawin, eu to falando com vc por uma conexão dial up! :)
<flawin> ;)
<flawin> e entao..
<ffr76> estou com dificuldade de agentar uma tarefa no cron alguem pode me auxiliar?
<flawin> depois de atualizar a lista..
<flawin> coloco o cd do aptoncd
<ffr76> estou com dificuldade de agendar uma tarefa no crontab alguem pode me auxiliar?
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, depois instala o aptoncd para restaurar os pacotes
<death_note> flawin, se liga na dica que faço pra atuali9zar meu pc aqui... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Como-instalar-programas-sem-internet/
<death_note> nem precisa de instalar nada pra funcionar e funciona 100%!
<flawin> e entao, com o synaptic aberto e clico em carregar?
<death_note> pode até usar o window$ pra baixar as coisas e depois instalar offline no ubuntu! :D
<flawin> ou melhor: recarregar?
<flawin> feito isso, é só instalar os programas?
<flawin> tipo, tentei instalar o Ubuntu Restricted Extras e tive que baixar..
<rafaelsoaresbr> death_note, observe que naquela dica é preciso antes atualizar a lista de pacotes, para isso precisa ter internet
<death_note> flawin, ontem mesmo fui na casa de meu irmão que tem o window$ 7 e baixei 70 megas em atualização, cheguei em casa aqui e atualizei minha lista e abri o Synaptic e mandei instalar tudo e pronto! Sistema 100% atualizado! :D
<death_note> rafaelsoaresbr, ele disse que baixa as coisas a 6 K o que é suficiente pra atualizar a lista! ;)
<flawin> pensei que o Ubuntu Restricted Extras estaria disponivel sem precisar baixar..
<death_note> flawin, por que vc não instala um ubuntu com tudo já instalado...?!
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, instalou o aptoncd depois de atualizar a lista de pacotes?
<flawin> não,,
<flawin> instalei antes..
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<death_note> flawin, http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<flawin> o lance é que pensei que iria deixar o pc do cara igualzinho ao meu sem precisar de net..
<rafaelsoaresbr> death_note, a dica é útil mas ele está usando um outro procedimento (aptoncd)
<flawin> e nao foi isso que aconteceu..
<flawin> acabei precisando de net..
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, o aptoncd não mais faz que copiar o cache dos pacotes de um pc para outro
<flawin> e faço isso clicando em recarregar no synaptic?
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, ele não instala os pacotes, mas você não precisa baixar de novo
<flawin> só me confirma isso..
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, recarregue a lista e instale o aptoncd
<flawin> depois clico em "marcar atualizações?
<flawin> eu consegui entende.. mas não sei como fiz..
<rafaelsoaresbr> depois você pode usar o próprio Gerenciador de Atualizações
<flawin> só sei que a maquina dele está atualizada..
<flawin> como posso saber se o aptoncd está devidamente instalado?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pra quem tem net lenta precisa usar uma distro que disponibilize todos os pacotes em DVDs/CDs, tipo Debian eu tenho os DVDs
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, O aptoncd aparece no menu Sistema -> Administração
<luizfel_BR> alguem manja pyhton?
<liberie> #python ?
<flawin> Ok!
<flawin> Gente muito obrigado..
<flawin> Só tenho mais uma pergunta.
<flawin> tipo: onde posso baixar pacotes induviduais?
<ffr76> #crontab ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, http://packages.ubuntu.com e escolhe a versão do ubuntu
<flawin> ótimo!
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, isso que você quer dizer?
<flawin> cara, moro no interior de alagoas..
<flawin> sou o unico que usa ubuntu aqui..
<flawin> estou divulgando ..
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, ou usa a dica que o death_note sugeriu
<flawin> e tentando ajudar como posso..
<death_note> flawin, ótima iniciativa, sucesso pra ti! :)
<flawin> instalo ubuntu e configuro de graça só pelo prazer de ver a outra pessoa usar ubuntu
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, pow, parabéns pra ti
<death_note> flawin, baixa a versão do ubuntu já com todos os plugins e condecs instalados... http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<flawin> gente, quero aprender mais sobre ubuntu..
<flawin> conhecer os comandos..
<flawin> o sistema de arquivos..
<flawin> vcs sabem onde posso encontrar um material legal pra estudo?
<rafaelsoaresbr> death_note, esse Super OS vem com os pacotes de idioma?
<death_note> rafaelsoaresbr, yes!
<rafaelsoaresbr> death_note, legal
<death_note> rafaelsoaresbr, é o fork do ubuntu, vem igual a ele no que diz respeitoa a idiomas!
<death_note> eu tenho aqui o super os 10.04 LTS
<death_note> flawin, http://www.4shared.com/document/6V84nyv_/Ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante.htm
<flawin> ontem não consegui instalar o Ubuntu Restricted Extras porque o apt não conseguiu baixar um pacote deb..
<flawin> ele é pequeno tem apenas 71kb
<flawin> onde posso baixar ?
<death_note> flawin, baixa ele pelo terminal então...
<flawin> como faço isso?
<death_note> flawin, sudo make install <nome_do_pacote>
<death_note> flawin, baixou o livro...?!
<death_note> flawin, ele vai lhe ajudar bastante!
<flawin> vou baixar..
<flawin> o site que você me passou, o packages.ubuntu.com
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, esse pacote não tem mais no repositório mesmo, aconteceu o memo comigo, baixei do repositório do 10.10 e funcionou
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, packages.ubuntu.com
<flawin> eu uso o 10.10 aqui..
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, qual é o nome do pacote?
<rafaelsoaresbr> seria esse aqui: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/amd64/libopenjpeg2/download?
<rafaelsoaresbr> libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-4_i386.deb
<rafaelsoaresbr> ou libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-4_amd64.deb
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu uso o 10.04
<flawin> isso mesmo...
<flawin> o pacate esse mesmo..
<flawin> só que arquitetura é i368
<flawin> i386
<ffr76> estou com dificuldade de agendar uma tarefa no cron alguem pode me auxiliar?
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, é só baixar aqui: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/libopenjpeg2/download
<rafaelsoaresbr> flawin, e copiar para /var/cache/apt/archives
<death_note> flawin, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GuiaIntrodutorio      http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?board=20.0
<flawin> cara, você ja me deu o link pronto.. mais como posso encontra-lo sozinho?
<flawin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick
<flawin> estou nessa página..
<flawin> gente, consegui, valeu!
<death_note> flawin, :)
<ffr76> como fazer para agentar uma tarefa no ubuntu
<komentarze_listy> William Willians algarismos Romanos
<death_note> ffr76, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=15274.0
<death_note> ffr76, http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=26791.0
<ffr76> death_note,obrigado
 * RMonteiraum está away
 * RMonteiraum Voltando do away! Fiquei away por: 1min 6segs
<RMonteiraum> tarde
<death_note> boa tarde.
<RMonteiraum> pessoal, li sobre arquiterura x86 e amd64... e a parte q me interessou foi sobre a quantidade de memória q a arquitetura consegue carregar
<RMonteiraum> no caso, tenho um PowerEdge T100 com Proc q3333 e 4gb ram.
<RMonteiraum> consigo rodar em x86 ou eh melhor rodar em amd64?
<death_note> melhor 64
<RMonteiraum> pergunto pois preciso rodar o firebird 1.5 e este só saiu pra x86
<death_note> lida arquiteturas 64 lidam melhor com memo de 4 gigas pra cima!
<death_note> RMonteiraum, tem uma dica pra usar 4 gigas no linux de 32 bits...
<RMonteiraum> death_note pois eh... concordo... o q li sobre o assunto é q ha um hack pra isso
<RMonteiraum> mas rodando com hack, fica meio gambiarra neh?!
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> parece q só reconhece 3.12Gb neh?
<RMonteiraum> :(
<death_note> śo um pouco...
<death_note> *só...
<RMonteiraum> vou acabar colocando uma VM pra rodar esse firebird
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum, o hack é usar o kernel PAE (Physical Address Extention)
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr isso...
<RMonteiraum> instalei o UBNT Server e depois coloquei centOS
<RMonteiraum> q diferença no boot
<RMonteiraum> pqp
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum, acontece que ao usar esse kernel em algumas situações os registradores/cache precisam ser limpos, isso prejudica o desempenho, apesar de eu não ter sentido diferença
<RMonteiraum> o boot do UBNT corre em menos de 1 minuto, contra o boot do CentOS, leva uns 2.5 minutos
<RMonteiraum> pqp
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr mesmo? entao, colocar pra rodar numa vm com uma distro basicona talvez seja melhor neh?
<death_note> RMonteiraum, http://nitro-infomatica.blogspot.com/2010/02/ubuntu-32bits-reconhecendo-mais-de-4gb.html
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum, é, mais veja se você consegue rodar na máquina real, com as bibliotecas ia32
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella o nubbao deu um jeito no problema dele, colocou o modem em bridge e o router pra discar... ta morrendo de rir porque colocou as portas do torrent no router e tah voando,.,... rsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas*
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella essa semana, dei umas bugadas nuns routers wireless da GVT, zuando o SSID colocando MERDA DE SEGURANCA DA GVT
<RMonteiraum> tudo com senha padrao...
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr sei naum...
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr parece q as distros atuais, rodam hibridas, x86Wx64
<death_note> flawin, :)
<Yutaka> mudar o ip pelo terminal 1° ifconfig eth0 down 2° ifconfig interface ip netmask mascara de rede up | a pergunta porque nao funciona, falta alguma coisa? Forte http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Alterar-o-n%C2%BA-do-IP-atraves-do-Terminal
<death_note> RMonteiraum, ???
<RMonteiraum> to rodando o firebird em um cliente e tenho enfrentado problemas sérios... no log do firebird, o erro se refere a problema de rede, sendo q a rede está 100%.... o problema só ocorre depois das 17hs
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<RMonteiraum> acho q eh o mesmo problema q eu enfrentei uma vez em uma estrutura q peguei pra melhorar.. qdo dava 17hs, ligavam as lambadas e os reatores q estavam do lado do cabeamento q o imbecil passou, fazim a rede dar bixeira
<RMonteiraum> death_note ???
<death_note> <RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr parece q as distros atuais, rodam hibridas, x86Wx64...!?
<RMonteiraum> death_note to tentando achar a referencia
<RMonteiraum> death_note o q li, é q as distros atuais feitas para amd64 também rodam x86... mas em modo de compatibilidade
<RMonteiraum> procede?
<rafaelsoaresbr> estou rodando o wine que só tem versão 32bits tambem
<RMonteiraum> death_note neste artigo q vc enviou, fala sobre kernel para servidores q reconhecem mais de 3gb... no caso, a distro q to usando é Server... entaum ja viria com o "hack'?
<death_note> não sei...
<death_note> nunca fiz isso..
<RMonteiraum> por analogia, o Ubnt server, centos server, fedora server... todos os XServer atuam ja com o Kernel de server, correto?
<RMonteiraum> vou fazer o seguinte
<RMonteiraum> to com o servidor aqui.. um T100 da Dell com 4gb de ram
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum, é, eles vem com kernel-server
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenho o edubuntu server aqui, heheh
<RMonteiraum> vou colocar o centos 5.5 x86 e ver se ele reconhece os 4gb
<RMonteiraum> vou papá e depois do lunch eu volto
<Yutaka> resolvido: '1° ifconfig eth0 down 2° ifconfig eth0 10.10.10.1 netmask 255.0.0.0 3° route add default gw 10.10.10.254 4° /sbin/service network restart
 * RMonteiraum está away razão: agora fui almoçar mesmo
<death_note> TROLL DETECTED, DISCONECT MODE NOW!
<Yutaka> agora so tem um problema, no ubuntu ou o debian nao tem /sbin
<Yutaka> tem algum mode de criar um script em shell que funcione em qualquer distro?
<Yutaka> *modo
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<Yutaka> ninguem sabe?
<RMonteiraum> [Yutaka] teria q implementar no script, uma forma de coletar a informação da distro e fazer uns IFs DISTRO... na unha mesmo. pronto não conheço
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> valeu RMonteiraum,
<RMonteiraum> na teoria sem como funciona, só não sei como fazer... :P
<Yutaka> :P
<RMonteiraum> Yutaka mas você entendeu né?
<Yutaka> sim sim,
<RMonteiraum> bom
<RMonteiraum> q bom
<RMonteiraum> pelo menos parece q não sou tão burro assim
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> :D
<Yutaka> fazer ele identificar a distro e realizar tarefas diferente ja fiz um script assim, o problema vai ser saber de todas as distros :S
<Yutaka> :-D
<RMonteiraum> Yutaka mas pegando pela base das distros? não rola?
<RMonteiraum> das debian like, os caminhos sao os mesmos, certo?
<Yutaka> base? como assim
<FredGeek> Yutaka, e ae
<RMonteiraum> ex, a base do ubunto não eh debian?
<Yutaka> dos debian sim
<Yutaka> oi FredGeek
<Yutaka> sim sim
<Yutaka> mmm
<RMonteiraum> do centos, fedora a base é o rhel
<RMonteiraum> e ai por diante
<Yutaka> XD entendi :D
<FredGeek> galera, to tentando fazer internet baking mas n estou conseguindo por ser um SO diferente do windows. sera q ele pega estas informações pelo iceweasel? ou pode ser de outra forma?
<Yutaka> vlw vlw vlw
<RMonteiraum> num me pergunta como q faz não :P
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<Yutaka> ^^
<Yutaka> nao tenho conta de internet baking entao eu nao sei :S
<RMonteiraum> FredGeek qual banco?
<RMonteiraum> caixa?
<FredGeek> yes
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, na mosca
<FredGeek> eu ja mudei o user agente pra firefox e nada, sera q a página do banco pega qual SO eu uso pelo meu navegador?
<RMonteiraum> FredGeek liga pra caixa e pede pra eles desativarem o sistema de segurança lá
<RMonteiraum> ja tive esse problema
<RMonteiraum> resolvi ligando pra lá
<RMonteiraum> em menos de 5 minutos, tava tudo certo
<RMonteiraum> rodando pelo firefox
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, o sistema deles esta "fora do ar" de acordo com o HELP DESK, pra desativar esta verificação
<FredGeek> o HELP DESK deles esta precisando de HELP, ja viu uma coisa desta?
<RMonteiraum> FredGeek pior q eh a 4linux q atende eles
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> :D
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, pelo ruindows eu uso pelo firefox, + aqui nem pelo firefox, to pensando em mudar algo no iceweasel pra falar q é windows pra eu conseguir acessar
<RMonteiraum> cara
<RMonteiraum> sabe o q fiz num cliente
<RMonteiraum> coloquei os bancos em uma vm com winxp
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, vm vai rodar + eu kero sem VM
<RMonteiraum> tem uma vm lá só pra isso, com antivirus pago, firewall, etc
<RMonteiraum> acho q fica mais seguro, porque somente movimentaçoes financeiras vao rodar nessa vm
<FredGeek> acredito q no iceweasel eles obtem esta informação q é linux e n win
<RMonteiraum> bemmmm mais seguro, não acha?
<Yutaka> ou talvez .dlls
<RMonteiraum> arranquei o win de todas as estaçoes de uma pequena empresa (12 estaçoes) e coloquei ubuntu
<RMonteiraum> no servidor, roda centos com 2 vms, uma pra movimentaçoes financeiras e outra pro sistema de varejo... roda filet
<RMonteiraum> no Wine, não consegui fazer rodar nada, nem carregando dll, activex, a mae do Bill, nada
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, sistema web n tem acesso a .dll q tem na maquina do cliente n
<RMonteiraum> FredGeek não enetdnoi
<RMonteiraum> entendi*
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, vou ver se tem alguma coisa no about:config do iceweasel q informa q é debian, acredito q só mudando isso da certo. pq eles n conseguem dar um netbios na minha maquina e ver nada ou algo parecido. só pelo navegador
<Yutaka> FredGeek: http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/acessar-linux/1006384/
<Yutaka> olha isso
<Yutaka> eles entram pelo ff
<Yutaka> a pagina é velha mas talvez funcione pelo ff
<FredGeek> Yutaka, o problema n é o firefox igual eu ja disse, o problema é o SO
<Yutaka> qual a pagina q é?
<FredGeek> Yutaka, tanto q eu disse la em cima q eu uso o firefox por n confiar no IE
<Yutaka> https://internetbanking.caixa.gov.br
<Yutaka> essa?
<FredGeek> Yutaka, o problema não é acessar a página o problema é q o sistema identifica q meu SO n é windows depois de logar no internet banking
<FredGeek> Yutaka, vc n ta me entendendo
<Yutaka> agora eu entendi
<FredGeek> Yutaka, eu acho q eles pegam essa informação q é DEBIAN pelo useragent
<Yutaka> no ff as coisas sao marcadas como version de versao
<Yutaka> o opera vc da para identificar igual ao ie
<Yutaka> funciona o useragent diz q é ie
<Yutaka> :D
<FredGeek> Yutaka, opera tem pra gnu linux?
<Yutaka> :-P
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> .deb
<FredGeek> opa
<FredGeek> vou testar
<Yutaka> http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<RMonteiraum> testei pelo opera
<RMonteiraum> não funfou não
<RMonteiraum> tem uns 6 meses
<RMonteiraum> será q mudou/
<RMonteiraum> ?
 * RMonteiraum Voltando do away! Fiquei away por: 44mins 37segs
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, testou oq?
<RMonteiraum> caixa
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, vc tem conta na caixa?
<RMonteiraum> até q liguei pra la e pedi pra desativar o tal modulo de seguranca
<RMonteiraum> sim
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, + e isso q o Yutaka disse de fazer como se fosse o IE vc ativou isso?
<RMonteiraum> ai funcionou com o ff com opera com chrome
<RMonteiraum> sim
<RMonteiraum> ele tem uma opcao de "dizer" q eh o IE
<RMonteiraum> não mudou nada
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> porque qdo você entra dizendo q é o IE, ele tenta carregar o activex
<RMonteiraum> tendeu?
<RMonteiraum> esse banco tem q rodar em estação? eh empresa ou pc pessoal?
<RMonteiraum> se for empresa, coloca a vm no vbox rodando como serviço... mole de fazer
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, + mesmo assim o problema n é o IE, pq o site da caixa tem um complemento pro FF. o problema é: como burlar o site da caixa para o sistema deles pensar q estou usando Windows
<ptl> muda o user-agent
<ptl> instala o user-agent switcher (extensão do firefox) e seleciona IE com Windows ou Firefox com Windows como user-agent
<ptl> (eu testaria o user-agent firefox + windows primeiro)
<ptl> mas tem um problema... se o complemento do firefox for nativo de windows, você vai ter que executar o firefox do wine senão não vai funcionar
<FredGeek> ptl, vc ta invadindo o meu pc?
<RMonteiraum> ptl como eu disse,,, vai pedir a instalação do activex...
<FredGeek> ptl, q coincidencia para. qdo eu achei esse complemento vc falou sobre ele kkkk
<ptl> FredGeek: ????
<ptl> aaah
<RMonteiraum> risadinha by Brasnet
<RMonteiraum> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<RMonteiraum> :p
<ptl> hAwHAwAHwhaehahwhhahHHwhHAwhAHWahwAHAhhahaHWhwhawhahhwhahwHAHhAHwhaHHwHwhwhaAHAHwhahaHAAHWHWahahAHWahwAHwhwa ®
<ptl> (ganhei)
<RMonteiraum> HuAhUaHuAhUaHuAHuAhUaHuAhUaHuA
<RMonteiraum> ganhei
<RMonteiraum> rsrsrs
<RMonteiraum> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa
<RMonteiraum> hihihihihihihihihhihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihhihi
<FredGeek> ptl, esse complemento ele faz parecer outro navegador + tb faz parecer outro SO tb?
<ptl> FredGeek: sim
<FredGeek> ptl, demorou, era isso q precisava
<RMonteiraum> FredGeek testou? funcionou?
<FredGeek> ptl, n achei aonde muda o SO, perai
<FredGeek> acho q tem um user agent list import do site
<ptl> FredGeek: ferramentas -> default user agent --> escolhe alguma das opções com windows. Voce ainda pode entrar nas configurações da extensão e baixar mais opções.
<FredGeek> ptl, igual vc mesmo disse, tenho q importar 1 com FF e win, pq se for IE + win, o sistema da caixa vai tentar instalar o activex
<FredGeek> componente
<RMonteiraum> poiZé
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, O que eu acho ruim de fazer isso é que você acaba perdendo acesso à interface do modem. Aqui é comum o Speedy reiniciar e conectar de novo à menos da metade da velocidade, daí eu tô sempre olhando. Se baixar, eu fico reiniciandoaté pegar a velocidade certa de novo. :|
<ffr76> http://www.ubuntugames.org
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella mas speedy, vamos combinar, sempre foi problemático... e não sei como ai no estado de Sp ninguém fode com a Telecômica
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, Eu assino desde 2001. Comecei a ter problema só ano passado.
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella eh ADSL? ou cabo?
<Leon_Nardella> ADSL.
<FredGeek> ptl, adicional de segurança da caixa instalado
<markimpgs> existe algum comando no ubuntu pra desativar as portas usb? se é q isso é possível
<ptl> FredGeek: \o/ aeeeee
<FredGeek> ptl, to testando vamos ver se vai logar, + acho q vai, kkkk
<ptl> markimpgs: deve ter algum jeito fazendo programinhas em C, mas por comando não sei. É uma ótima pergunta...
<markimpgs> ptl, hum, valeu
<markimpgs> ptl, vou pesquisar se achar posto aqui
<FredGeek> markimpgs, desativa o modulo do kernel
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella entranho isso. pode ser o seu modem. o modem eh desde 2001? se trocou, eh homologado?
<Yutaka> desativa na bios :O
<FredGeek> rmmod usbcore
<pqatsi> ptl: pinga
<RMonteiraum> eu desativo na bios e coloco senha
<RMonteiraum> :D
<RMonteiraum> FredGeek e ae?
<markimpgs> FredGeek, como faço isso? depois é só ativar novamente e funciona?
<FredGeek> markimpgs, testa ai colega
<FredGeek> markimpgs, ja te passei o caminho das pedras
<RMonteiraum> FredGeek mas no boot elas não voltam naum?
<markimpgs> FredGeek, ta valeu
<ptl> pqatsi: pong
<ptl> meu
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, ele n disse q era pra sempre. se for vai ter q configurar o modules.conf sei la. desativa a usb na configuração do kernel compila denovo. tem mtas formas pra fazer a mesma coisa
<pqatsi> pvt ptl
<ptl> deve ter algum jeito com um echo no /sys/bus/usb/devices
<ikam> salve
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, FIcou ruim depois que resolvi mudar pra 4mbps e mudaram minha conexão pra outro lugar.
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, O meu era IPoA. Agora é PPPoE.
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella será?
<Leon_Nardella> Sim.
<ikam> sto usando ubuntu 10.10 e  vorrei disabilitare pidgin che ad ogni avvio si prensenta sul desktop, come fare?
<ptl> echo on > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb5/power/level
<RMonteiraum> eh... IPoA eh uma porcaria mesmo
<ptl> echo off > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb5/power/level
<ptl> onde o usb é o dispositivo
<ptl> não funciona para alguns tipos de dispositivos
<RMonteiraum> mas estranho a velicidade cair no PppoE
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, Não. IPoA era muito bom. :D
<ikam> perdone OT
<Yutaka> ikam: #ubuntu-it
<ikam> sim,
<L88os> preciso de auda
<L88os> ajuda
<Yutaka> ikam: vc fala ptbr?
<Yutaka> O.o
<L88os> acho que sim
<Yutaka> L88os: se vc falar alguem podera te ajudar, diga qual o problema
<L88os> quero instalar o ubuntu em um pc sem internet e quero deixar ele "tinindo" como baixo os programas em pacotes .deb
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, Na verdade é bom comum isso. Acho que a Telefônica faz isso de propósito quando tá faltando banda.
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, Muita coincidência isso ficar pior justo em dezembro/janeiro.
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella se você olhar o contrato, eles garantem apenas 10% da banda neh... acima disso é lambuja
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<L88os> tem como baixar todos os programas comuns, tem algum site especifico?
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, É. Vou garantir 10% da mensalidade pra eles tb. :P
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella
<RMonteiraum> HµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµå 
<RMonteiraum> by brasnet
<RMonteiraum> :D
<ikam> Yutaka, um pouco :-)
<FredGeek> ptl e RMonteiraum: Ocorreu uma falha na comunicação com o sistema de instalação do Adicional de Segurança CAIXA.
<RMonteiraum> ubottu-br vamos jogar um !ping ?
<ubottu-br> RMonteiraum: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<ikam> entendo um pouco seu idioma
<RMonteiraum> burro!
<RMonteiraum> rs
<Yutaka> ikam: si vive in Italia?
<ikam> hum
<FredGeek> ptl, instalou o complemento + o complemento parece n estar funcionando como deveria
<Yutaka> L88os: eu nunca fiz esse ato
<ikam> Yutaka, problemi
<Yutaka> ikam: perche?
<L88os> preciso de programas de pacote de codec, todos programas uteis e atuais.
<Yutaka> vc pode gerar um script pelo synpatic,
<Yutaka> mas nao sei se ele grave tambem  atualizações
<ikam> YUtaka c'è crisi economica anche qua
<L88os> como assim?
<FredGeek> Yutaka, synpatic kkkkkkk q doido, nunca tinha pensado nisso
<Yutaka> FredGeek: :P
<Yutaka> ikam: si
<Yutaka> L88os: em arquivos tem escript gerar script
<Yutaka> vc marca o que quer e clica em gerar
<Yutaka> ele vai te dar um arquivo em shell script
<Yutaka> vc vai em outro pc com networks baixa
<Yutaka> e instala :-D
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum
<RMonteiraum> coloquei o centos server i386, qdo terminou de instalar, ele mostra no terminal um PAE no final do kernel e um i686
<RMonteiraum> parece q ta rodando os 4 gb
<RMonteiraum> só não sei onde ver isso
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> :D
<Yutaka> escript = esta estrito
<Yutaka> srrs
<RMonteiraum> botei pra fazer um yum update agora... um monte de i686 baixando... estranho de se ver... rsrs
<L88os> valeu pela ajuda
<L88os> vou tentar não sei se será possivel mais obrigado mesmo assim
<Yutaka> aqueles aplicativos que inicia com o ubuntu, como é o nome dele mesmo? ja esqueci :S
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum, roda o comando "free -m"
<RMonteiraum> Yutaka lixo?
<RMonteiraum> IUAhiuAHiuHAiuHAiuHA
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> achei ja
<Yutaka> o ikam esta com um problema, ele quer que o pidigin nao inicie sozinho na inicialização, no gnome-session-properties segundo ele nao esta la, alguem usa o pidigin e sabe desativar?
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr TOTAL: 4043 USED: 1119 FREE: 2923 SWAP: 5092
<RMonteiraum> bom, bom, mto bom
<RMonteiraum> :D
<Yutaka> pidgin
<Yutaka> rssr
<rafaelsoaresbr> Com o sun-java6-plugin não consigo acessar o bb.com.br. Vou instalar o OpenJDK/IcedTea
<Yutaka> ho killall pidgin :P
<Yutaka> ikam: per qualche ragione sconosciuta il suo pidgin che sono addetti a lungo
<Yutaka> nao tem como desativar/ativar o pidgin na inicialização, nao tem nem opção para isso
<Yutaka> srrsrs
<Yutaka> ikam: Sono con Pidgin installato e non vedo l'opzione di lasciarlo in fase di avvio
<Yutaka> O.O
<Yutaka> alt+f2 'gnome-session-properties' > Aggiungi 'killall pidgin'
<Yutaka> :) ed essere felici :D
<Yutaka> afk
<Ricardo__> Yutaka|AWAY, ainda ta no archchato?
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum, ]'s, o meu só tem 3895Mb, e é amd64
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum, TOTAL: 3895 USED: 1372 FREE: 2523 SWAP: 0
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum,
<RMonteiraum> uhum
<Yutaka|AWAY> oi Ricardo__ la no pc em casa esta o archato sim e pretendo deixar por 1 ano :D :D é archato :P srsr tenho um cursinho daki 15 minutos preciso descer e chegar la logo, jaja eu volto
<FredGeek> RMonteiraum, dps de todo o esforço eu consegui entrar no internet banking, e o meu estado MG n da pra pagar IPVA pela internet, q era o motivo da minha jornada
<FredGeek> afffffffffffff
<Ricardo__> rafaelsoaresbr, tenho so 3 gb e tb uso amd64
<RMonteiraum> FredGeek pqp....
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ricardo__, é no dele mostra TOTAL: 4043 (PAE) e no meu mostra TOTAL: 3895 (amd64)
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr estranhão neh?
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> "sumiram" 53Mb no dele e no meu "sumiram"  201Mb
<RMonteiraum> preju
<rafaelsoaresbr> argh
<RMonteiraum> agora to na maior duvida
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<RMonteiraum> pra instalar o firebird
<RMonteiraum> se coloco x86 ou i686
<RMonteiraum> e agora José?!
<rafaelsoaresbr> x86 é o mesmo que i686/i386, x86-64 é o mesmo que amd64
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum, esse teu pc aí tem placa de vídeo dedicada?
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr... eh... instalei o do rpmforge x86
<rafaelsoaresbr> ou é onboard?
<samuel_mesq> Boa Tarde, Tenho q atualizar sempre que aparecer ?
<RMonteiraum> eh um servidor dell com video onboard
<RMonteiraum> acho q eh ati
<RMonteiraum> ta meio bugada, mas pra q q eu quero video no servidor?
<RMonteiraum> a não ser q mude algo
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum, deve ser esse o motivo, o pc reserva uma parte da memória quando o pc tem placa dedicada (meu caso), Só que no W7 só "somem" 68Mib
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr acho q naum... qdo eh dedicada, deveria mostrar toda a memoria disponivel... eh o contrario
<RMonteiraum> pra mim, mostra o total, menos o q esta sendo usado pelo video onboard
<RMonteiraum> q no caso, sao 32mb
<RMonteiraum> e tem diferença do x386 e o i686
<RMonteiraum> pelo menos acho.... porque os repositorios sao diferentes
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum, assim é a lógica, mas não é assim que funciona, Fica uma área da memória "Reservada para o hardware" como IRQs e etc...
<rafaelsoaresbr> Vou ver se acho o site que eu estava lendo um dia aqui
<RMonteiraum> o bom das referencias eh isso... a pessoa fala e prova... rsrs
<RMonteiraum> antigamente, antes do google, o cara saia como sabixão
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> :D
<rafaelsoaresbr> Além disso tem algumas placas offboard que podem usar a memória RAM
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<RMonteiraum> sao as SoftVideo?
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> me fez lembrar dos SoftModens... tem modem q qdo você coloca o driver dele, ele deixa o win mais carroça do q sempre foi
<rafaelsoaresbr> É verdade. tem uns modem bugados
<RMonteiraum> e essas placas de video off q roubam ram também
<RMonteiraum> ahhh
<RMonteiraum> sao as turbocache
<RMonteiraum> tenho uma dessas no meu pc aqui
<Gladonias> Boa tarde povo.
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum, exatamente, turbocache hehe
<pqatsi> turbo cache e uma solucao criativa
<pqatsi> mas btw, da pra desativar turbocache das nvidias
<pqatsi> uma opcao no xorg (que no ubuntu e na verdade adicionada ao hal, e n sei como fica nas versoes de agora)
<paulo> como eu removo o libre office do ubuntu?
<paulo> dpkg -r *.deb naum funciona
<RMonteiraum> bixera
<marlop> paulo, ja tentou pelo synaptic ou pela central de programas?
<marcos> ola  pessoal!
<FredGeek> marcos, oi
<marcos> alguem sabe  configurar  um  netbook  sony vaio  no ubuntu 10.10
<ffr76> problemas com cron alguem pode me ajudar?
<pqatsi> ffr76: defina-os
<pqatsi> marcos: meu vaio n teve problema algum q nao com o leitor tosco de cartao da ricoh
<marcos> o meu  ta  com uma  lista  de  problema
<marcos> so instalaçao  foi  improviso
<ffr76> pqatsi,não consigo agendar uma tarefs
<ffr76> pqatsi,quer fazer com que rode um script de 15 em 15 minutos
<pqatsi> crontab -e
<ffr76> pqatsi,sim ja tentei
<pqatsi> ffr76: tem os /etc/cron.*
<ffr76> pqatsi,como usuario e como root
<marcos> como  coloca icones  na  area  de  trabalho  no  netbuntu
<ffr76> pqatsi,sim tem cron.hourly daily ...
<pqatsi> marcos: voce edita o menu e configura o atalho onde voce quer que ele apareca
<pqatsi> Ursinha: olá
<pqatsi> ffr76: entao, dentro dessas pastas vc poe o script que quer q rode no periodo que a pasta diz
<pqatsi> so nao sei mais como faz pra colocar horarios customizados sem usar crontab -e
<marcos> eu  ja  mandei  umas  coisa  pra  area de trabalho  mas  nao  fica  visivel
<pqatsi> marcos: da uma olhadinha no que te falei
<pqatsi> o editor de menu esta em preferencias
<marcos> o  netbuntu  é  diferente,  como  faz ele  ficar  igual  ao  dekstop
<ffr76> pqatsi,sim ja tinha colocado mas não esta funcionando
<ffr76> pqatsi,sei como fazer o intervalo de tempo mas não sei como fazer funcionar
<marcos> pqatsi:  vc usa  o  netbuntu?
<marcos> pqatsi  vc  usa  netbuntu?
<Yutaka|AWAY> buonanotte
<pqatsi> Yutaka: aew
<Yutaka> ciao pqatsi
<pqatsi> ffr76: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<pqatsi> cron.d talvez resolva
<marcos> no  netbook  da deve  mover  as  coisa  pela  tela?
<ffr76> pqatsi,tks
<pqatsi>  :D
<doncabron> Boa tarde
<doncabron> alguem aqui me da uma luz por favor, acabei de fazer upgrade no ubuntu aqui, e agora meu laptop tah sem som
<doncabron> o q q eu faço
<doncabron> nao esta nda mutado
<doncabron> eh algum bug, so q sou burro pra carai
<doncabron> alguem da um help por favor?
<pqatsi> doncabron: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> doncabron: dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> e manda o link pra gente
<pqatsi> (Esses 2 comandos ai voce roda no terminal)
<doncabron> http://pastebin.com/6sWaNcfs
<pqatsi> doncabron: seu hd vai bem ne :P
<doncabron> ue pq?
<educacao> boa tarde
<ffr76> como faço para agendar a execução de um programa?Ubuntu
<ffr76> pqatsi,como faço para agendar a execução de um programa?
<pqatsi> doncabron: cara, do alsa n e a culpa
<marcos> pessoal como  faço  pra  ver  as  unidades  do  pc  no  netbook  ,  nao esto  achando
<doncabron> tava funcionando 100%
<doncabron> ai parou
<ffr76> marcos,como assim as unidades
<doncabron> hahahahaha
<marcos> o  hd
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos, sudo fdisk -l
<marcos> mas  é  grafico  isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> doncabron, não dá pra achar nenhum erro pelo dmesg, aparentemente esta ok, hehe
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos, sudo apt-get install gparted
<marcos> antes  no dekstop dava  de  ver  tudo
<Yutaka> sudo alsa force-reload
<Yutaka> ve se funciona
<Yutaka> :P
<marcos> mas  quero  navegar  nas  pastas
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos, está dizendo que não estão sendo mais montados?
<Yutaka> doncabron sudo alsa force-reload
<geekSapiens> Yutaka: o/
<Yutaka> geekSapiens: ciao
<geekSapiens> Yutaka: ciquem?
<marcos> conseguir  ver  mas  foi  em  aprecia
<marcos> aparencia
<marcos> nada  a ver  né
<doncabron> sudo alsa force-reload nda...
<pqatsi> [28/01-17:38:16] < Yutaka> sudo alsa force-reload
<pqatsi> [28/01-17:38:16] < Yutaka> sudo alsa force-reload
<pqatsi> boa
<doncabron> foda
<geekSapiens> a Yutaka é minha namorada... vou ficar de olho em vcs! @_@
<ffr76> marcos,ja tentou reiniciar!!!
<Yutaka> geekSapiens: nem começa please
<marcos> nao , mas  q isso  nao  adinta
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos, é nada ver. Faz assim: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" e depois "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" e manda o link
<geekSapiens> :x
<doncabron> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/zumbi/.gvfs
<doncabron>       Output information may be incomplete.
<doncabron> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/zumbi/.gvfs
<doncabron>       Output information may be incomplete.
<doncabron> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-analog snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-seq-dummy snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device snd-page-alloc (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-codec-analog snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc).
<doncabron> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-analog snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-seq-dummy snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device snd-page-
<doncabron> desculpa
<Yutaka> doncabron: alsamixer
<Yutaka> mmmm
<Yutaka> alsamixer
<Yutaka> levante todos os volumes
<Yutaka> note que pode haver mais opção prima a tecla tab e verifique
<Yutaka> *aperte*
<marcos> ja  sei  vou  usar  o nautilus
<marcos> deu  certo
<rafaelsoaresbr> Alguém está tendo dificuldades para acessar o bb.com.br com sun-java6-plugin 64bits?
<marcos> acho  q  nao  expliquei  bem  pra  vcs   mas  valeu
<marcoacs> boa tarde pessoal, preciso de ajuda estou migrando agora pro linux e estou necessitando instalar o apache o php e o postgresql, junto com o admins... para desenvolvimento
<Yutaka> uma duvida q pode ajudar o doncabron
<Yutaka> todo aplicativo vc pode resetar as configuração
<Yutaka> openoffice so apagar a pasta .openoffice
<Yutaka> e as configuração de som do ubuntu onde fica?
<Ricardo__> Yutaka, nunca me interessei em saber
<Ricardo__> ehahe
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> idem
<Yutaka> mas agora sim :P
<Yutaka> :D
<Ricardo__> em geral entao
<Yutaka> srsr
<Ricardo__> o q tu apagar do home
<Ricardo__> praticamente nao rala o sistema em nada
<Ricardo__> ele vai criar de novo entaoi
<Yutaka> sim sim
<Yutaka> essa é a ideia ;)
<Ricardo__> akela pasta thumbnails
<Ricardo__> bah a minha tava ocupando 1 gb ja
<Ricardo__> deletei
<Yutaka> O.o
<Ricardo__> é igual o thumbs.db do ruindows
<marcoacs> eae galera blz...]
<Yutaka> :P
<marcoacs> rola uma ajudinha
<Yutaka> oi si blz
<marcoacs> to precisando instalar o apache o php e postgres
<Yutaka> http://www.php-blog.rodrigoibraim.com.br/2010/01/18/apache-php-e-postgresql-no-ubuntu/
<Yutaka> doncabron: nada ne?
<doncabron> Yutaka: FUNCIONOU !!!! HUHUAHUUHAHUAHUHUAHUA
<marcoacs> valeu
<Yutaka> srrssr
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> :)
<doncabron> vai saber o q era
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> o alsa mesmo ele é problematico
<doncabron> acho q era erro de BIOS, Burro Ignorante Operando Sistema
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> ubuntu funcionava apos update nao funciona <<< é o ubuntu :P
<Yutaka> *som no
<doncabron> eh, agora descobrir mais uma hahahhaha, bom q resolveu
<doncabron> obrigado mesmo
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> Sto andando via = estou andando na placa via
<Yutaka> rsrs
<Yutaka> :P
<rafaelsoaresbr> fui ver agora, apareceu um monte de arquivos <um número>.gbas.so_u na pasta de usuário
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ricardo__, 1GiB de thumbnails? urra
<marlop> Ricardo__, quantos anos tem essa instalação?
<Ricardo__> desde q saiu o lucid
<kaian> Ñ intendo, removi o Gwibber  e ainda continua aparecendo as menssagens
<kaian> alguem tem ideia de como corrigir
<Gustavo> quando chegao o linux 10.10 em portugues?
<d70> boa tarde
<Gustavo> o ubuntu
<Daekdroom> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<Yutaka> Gustavo: é so instalar o ptbr
<d70> alguem conhece sobre DNS aqui ?
<Yutaka> depende da pergunta
<ruffleS> boa noite a todos
<GNOME_III> ruffleS, \o/
<GNOME_III> boa noite mano!
<Yutaka> ruffleS: boa noite
<d70> Yutaka, bem simples, n sei exatamente se é o DNS ou outra coisa, consigo acessar um site, q registrei ontem, de "qualquer" lugar, mas na minha casa n abre.
<d70> nem responde ping
<d70> nem nada
<d70> =/
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> seu provedor nao esta com filtros?
<ruffleS> GNOME_III: peregrino?
<ruffleS> Yutaka: olá patricinha
<GNOME_III> ruffleS, sempre! :D
<ruffleS> lol
<ruffleS> GNOME_III: so podia ser vc lol
<Yutaka> :S esqueci como escreve a palavra d70
<GNOME_III> ruffleS, aushuahhsuhahsush
<Yutaka> block websit
<GNOME_III> né! ;)
<Yutaka> ruffleS: :)
<d70> block website?
<ruffleS> ontem vi um screenshot do linux da Yutaka. a mina usa lxde. fiquei com medo dela...
<Yutaka> esqueci como escreve em ptbr
<Yutaka> :s
<d70> Yutaka, hum, mas pode ser em english
<ruffleS> Yutaka: esqueceu em ptbr? escreve em ptpt mesmo...
<ruffleS> :D
<d70> Gustavo, ou, estudante apenas.
<Yutaka> acho que fiquei louca :S
<d70> Yutaka,  fica louca agora n, da um help, depois pira mesmo. rs
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> maybe your isp is blocking the site
<Yutaka> no no
<Yutaka> vou sair é melhor
<Yutaka> bjs
<d70> okay!
<GNOME_III> d70, boa noite. Over blow crach brain... :P
<Guigaoff> boa noite
<Guigaoff> tem alguem ai
<d70> GNOME_III,  fala peri ,
<GNOME_III> Guigaoff, sempre tem emsmo que não lhe respondam... :P
<GNOME_III> Guigaoff, good night man! :)
<Guigaoff> e gnomo
<Guigaoff> rsrs
<Guigaoff> blz
<Guigaoff> se manja pa caraio de ubuntu
<GNOME_III> gnomo não, GNOME
<Guigaoff> ??
<Guigaoff> foi mal
<GNOME_III> nunca..
<GNOME_III> Guigaoff, diz sua duvida ai...?!
<Guigaoff> olha eu gostaria de saber
<Guigaoff> se tem como eu pegar uma distro via TFTP ?
<GNOME_III> ruffleS, responde ao mano ai...
<ruffleS> Guigaoff: o que é tftp?!
<Guigaoff> conexão via FTP
<ruffleS> Guigaoff: sim. a depender do servidor
<ruffleS> nao tem impedimento tecnico nenhum
<ruffleS> Guigaoff: me responda uma coisa. pq n baixar pelo torrent? eh mais seguro, geralmente mais rapido e o arquivo nao vem corrompido
<FredGeek> Guigaoff, segurança?
<marcos> pessoal   como  posso  saber  se  o  netbook  tem  suport  pra  touch  cren
<marcos> andre_gondim:qnto  tempo mano
<marcos> pessoal   como  posso  saber  se  o  netbook  tem  suport  pra  touch  cren
<marcos> * godu saiu (Quit: Ex-Chat)
<GNOME_III> Andre_Gondim, boa noite. <marcos> pessoal   como  posso  saber  se  o  netbook  tem  suport  pra  touch  cren
<marcos> gnome_III:  vc  é  o  andre?
<GNOME_III> não...
<marcos> porq  repetiu  o  q  eu disse?
<GNOME_III> pra ve se com coro ele acorda...
<GNOME_III> marcos, mas se tentar lhe ajudar lhe incomodou pode deixar que não faço mais...! ;)
<marcos> gnome  nao  entendi
<marcos> pensei  q  era um  bot
<marcos> vc  pode  me ajudar
<marcos> gnome_III:  vc  pode  me ajudar?
<GNOME_III> marcos não sei mas pelo menos vou tentar... http://tecnoblog.net/36090/ubuntu-10-10-tera-recurso-multi-touch/
<GNOME_III> marcos, http://forum.zwame.pt/showthread.php?t=158933&page=1
<marcos> gnome_III:  valeu
<ruffleS> que engrish lindo
<ruffleS> lol
<xGrind> kk
<guilxxx> .
<omelete> :
<guilxxx>  /msg NickServ identify MazdaMX3
<omelete> nickserv ghost guilxxx mazdamx3
<guilxxx> aoiuheoiaeh
<guilxxx> que bosta
<Andre_Gondim> boa noite,
<kaian> Boa noite
<guilxxx> boa
<kaian> Pessoal alguem poderia me explicar pq depois de removido o gwibber ainda continua mostrando atualizações do twitter
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, estás sem conta e aparece as info do twitter?
<kaian> Removi o Gwibber , tinha minha conta do twitter , mais depois de removido continua a mostrar atualizações
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, como você o removeu?
<kaian> Pelo central de programas do ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, tenta o seguinte
<Andre_Gondim> abre um terminal e digita sudo apt-get --purge gwibber
<kaian> ok
<kaian> Andre_Gondim E: Operação gwibber inválida
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, digita então sudo apt-get remover --purge gwibber
<kaian> operação remver invalida
<kaian> nao deu
<omelete> remove
<kaian> omelete mais ja ta removido
<kaian> so que ainda continua mostrando atualizações
<omelete> acho q a opção --purge limpa td
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, tenta um rm -f ~/.config/gwibber
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, tenta um rm -rf~/.config/gwibber
<kaian> tentei e nada
<kaian> rm: não foi possível remover `/home/kaian/.config/gwibber': É um diretório
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, tentou com o -rf?
<kaian> sim
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, tente sudo rm -rf /home/kaian/.config/gwibber
<kaian> nao aconteceu nada
<kaian> e agora
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, agora quando tu sair e voltar da sessão é para parar de aparecer as infos de twitter
<kaian> vo reinicia , ja volto, por enquanto obrigdão
<ruffleS> /nick guilxxx | /quote nickserv identify MazdaMX3 | /quote nickserv set password xxx
<guilxxx> ruffleS, thx
<ruffleS> guilxxx, yw
<Andre_Gondim> aew, todo mundo tomando chá de esquecimento :P
<ruffleS> muda a senha logo antes que eu mude de ideia
<ruffleS> hahahaah
<guilxxx> ja mudei faz tempo
<guilxxx> xD
 * ruffleS tentando entender como o governo egípcio conseguiu desligar a internet do país
<kaian> Andre_Gondim agora sim :D, ja fazia tempo que isso tava me encomodando Valeu mesmo
<Yutaka> :-)
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, ;)
<Yutaka> hi Andre_Gondim
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
<Andre_Gondim> Yutaka, hola
<Yutaka> Andre_Gondim: come stai?
<Yutaka> :S como esta?
<Andre_Gondim> Yutaka, tranquilo, voltei hoje da Paraíba para Rio Grande do Sul :D
<Yutaka> :)
<kaian> Andre_Gondim somos digamos Vizinhos sou de SC
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, =]
<ruffleS> barbaridade tchê!
<kaian> xD
<ElDeablo> Andre_Gondim tem algum plugin pra ver o bbb? kkkkkk
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-29
<Andre_Gondim> ElDeablo, tem o CDP
<Andre_Gondim> ElDeablo, Creio em Deus Pai nem vejo isso
<kaian> kkkkkk
<ElDeablo> só A fazenda kkkkk, né Andre_Gondim
<Andre_Gondim> a fazenda eu via, não vou mentir, mas depois que o mallandro saiu parei
<Giverny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJppTZ_XYrE
<ElDeablo> rsss
<Giverny> vê ai galera
<Giverny> eu hackando o wow
<Giverny> com lua
<Giverny> (:
<ElDeablo> http://cabelovivaolinux.wordpress.com/2010/12/20/ar-drone-o-linux-que-voa-e-robotica-livre/
<Giverny> language feita no brasil e o povo nem dá atenção
<Giverny> UFRJ
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> ElDeablo você é esse cabelo?
<Giverny> projeto da hora
<ElDeablo> Giverny Não
<kaian> Instalei  KDE no ubuntu, mais mesmo assim ainda não me acostumei  :(
<kaian> KDE é muito bonito mais a usabilidade pra mim ainda ta meio ruin
<kaian> :(
<Giverny> kaian normal linux tem bem uns 80 wms
<Giverny> pra se acostumar com todos leva um tempo
<Giverny> :T
<kaian> :(
<Yutaka> :-)
<kaian> Estou botando fé no unity
<Giverny> http://xwinman.org/
<kaian> nossa nem iamgina que tinha isso tudo
<kaian> imaginava*
<omelete> qlq dia coloco um wm aqui
<kaian> oO
<Giverny> tem uns que pra rodar só na gambiarra mesmo
<kaian> kkk
<omelete> testei um q era só pelo teclado pra controlar
<omelete> mas acho q isso já é tiling mang.
<Giverny> tem vários assim o pekwm é um dos ehehe
<Yutaka> editor de tag de mp3 kid3 otimo ele melhor q o easttag para kde claro
<GNOME_III> SatoshiHayazaki, tá usando ubuntu agora é...?!
<SatoshiHayazaki> GNOME_III, primeiro, quem é tu? Segundo, não, aqui por chance, só :)
<SatoshiHayazaki> GNOME_III, mas apesar de não usar, nunca tive nada contra ubuntu
 * GNOME_III  Segundo, não, aqui por chance, só :)...?! <-------------- o que seria isso...!? :P
<SatoshiHayazaki> GNOME_III, entrei por entrar, só para ver as coisas mesmo
<Yutaka> kid3 = http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=134926
<GNOME_III> SatoshiHayazaki, então é isso...
<SatoshiHayazaki> GNOME_III, peregrinator_six, ahhh, você
<tenma> oi
<GNOME_III> tenma, boa noite.
<GNOME_III> tenma, AnnaKamila :)
<joaogustavo> bas noite pa tudo
<GNOME_III> joaogustavo, boa noite.
<tenma> descobriu GNOME_III
 * GNOME_III  tenma (~annakamil@187.112.215.37) has joined #ubuntu-br
<joaogustavo> GNOME_III, nao gostei do gnome3 rsrs
<GNOME_III> joaogustavo, azar o seu! ;)
<joaogustavo> GNOME_III, se for do gnome-shell achei estranho paca
<joaogustavo> aquele negocio de jogar a seta do mouse no canto da tela e abrir os aplicativos me lembrou um recurso do macOS
<GNOME_III> joaogustavo, vivo em um ademocracia então pra mim vc não quer dizer nada com isso! ;) Use o unity e seja feliz... :P
<GNOME_III> *democracia...
<joaogustavo> GNOME_III, segundo os preceitos da democracia estou apenas demosntrando minha opinião, com a certeza não ocorrer represalias
<joaogustavo> aiuahiahAUHAUH
<joaogustavo> não é isso
<joaogustavo> é que deu uns bugs muito estranhos aqui
<joaogustavo> acredito que seja pela vga que é intel
<GNOME_III> joaogustavo, como eu disse pode se manifestar, o canal não é meu mesmo e vc é livre pra usar oq ue vc quiser... ;)
<virtu> ae
<guilxxx>  /join #gentoo
<dataexplorer> Wow...
<dataexplorer> que silencio...
<dataexplorer> To até escutando os grilos
<dataexplorer> cri ...                      cri ....
<guilxxx> oaiueh
<virtu> hi
<rafaelsoaresbr> buenas
 * ruffleS aprendendo a cozinhar spaghetti no youtube :D
<Nilodanx52> preciso de uam ajuda... eu consigo conectar via ssh a minha maquina virtual
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciO2DQC5ZhM eu acabei de postar isto
<Nilodanx52> porem meu amigo não consegue
<Nilodanx52> la na casa dele
<Nilodanx52> dei o me-u ip -externo e deu recusado
<Nilodanx52> e agoraw
<Nilodanx52> \?
<ruffleS> Nilodanx52, provavelmente você ta atrás de um roteador. tem que fazer o port forward
<rafaelsoaresbr> Nilodanx52, Você usa roteador? Se sim, você precisa fazer um port forwarding.
<ruffleS> ou então seu provedor bloqueia a porta 22. troque de porta
<Nilodanx52> tenho um roteador dlink b500
<Nilodanx52> aki é velox
<Nilodanx52> e ele ta conectado num ou-tro roteador- wireless
<Nilodanx52> liberei o router wireless
<Nilodanx52> porem não sei como ta o dlink..
<Nilodanx52> como eu mudo a porta do ssh?
<virtu> mais fácil e mais seguro é trocar de porta
<virtu> coloca uma porta alta
<Nilodanx52> como faço isso\?
<virtu> nas configurações do client sshd
<virtu> ou do server de ssh que vc optou
<Nilodanx52> qual porta seria melhor? 6881?
<Nilodanx52> poderia ser esse\?
<virtu> pode ser sim
<Nilodanx52> sim ja fiz e ago-ra?-
<virtu> reinicia o serviço do server do ssh
<Nilodanx52> ele tem- que fazer o reload\?
<virtu> etenta
<Nilodanx52> como\?
<virtu> putzz... faz um tempo que nao mexo com rede
<Nilodanx52> pera
<Nilodanx52> ja sei
<Nilodanx52> kk
<virtu> antigamente era kill -9 alguma coisa
<virtu> ééé google
<virtu> ele responde
<Nilodanx52> ssh: Could not resolve hostname 172.16.10.3:6881: Name or service not known
<ruffleS> Nilodanx52, eu uso 2222
<Nilodanx52> hum
<rafaelsoaresbr> Nilodanx52, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Nilodanx52> reiniciei...
<ruffleS> Nilodanx52, edita o /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Nilodanx52> vou- testar com -esse tbm se na pegar de novo
<rafaelsoaresbr> Nilodanx52, para saber se o provedor bloqueia determinada porta você pode usar o https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<Nilodanx52> ta tudo verde
<Nilodanx52> é bom ou- ruim?\\
<Nilodanx52> vixe só- vai se for de 22 hahahah
<Nilodanx52> da nao
<Nilodanx52> kk
<rafaelsoaresbr> Nilodanx52, ruim
<Nilodanx52> poxa
<rafaelsoaresbr> Nilodanx52, Verifique se o firewall está permitindo a porta 22 também, pode usar o firestarter
<Nilodanx52> to p-ermitindo tudo e na-daaaa
<Nilodanx52> -vou durmir...
<Nilodanx52> isso nao -é -de deus- -ñ-
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Nilodanx52> e ai-nda -tenho que -configurar um- servidor de email e nem sei po-r -o-n-de com--eçar
<updm> para isso o google está presente em nossas vidas
<updm> Amém.
 * RMonteiraum vendo a bizzaragem
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr testei de tudo hj... no final, tive q instalar o 64bit mesmo
<rafaelsoaresbr> pq?
<RMonteiraum> não estava instalando o vbox por conta de uma dependencia q não achei em lugar nenhum
<RMonteiraum> mas foi até bom
<RMonteiraum> porque descobri um site q disponibilizava o OMSA (OpenManage da dell)
<RMonteiraum> pro centos
<RMonteiraum> ta redondão
<rafaelsoaresbr> RMonteiraum, como ficou lá o free -m?
<RMonteiraum> nas pesquisas, descobri um monte de minucias q fizeram toda diferença... ou seja... segunda, tenho mais 2 servidores pra re-formatar e re-instalar tudo, backup, etc... aiai
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr no x86 com PAE, mostrou aquilo mesmo
<RMonteiraum> agora, com o 64bit
<RMonteiraum> ainda não vi
<RMonteiraum> perae
<RMonteiraum> melhorou mto
<RMonteiraum> sem nocao como melhorou
<RMonteiraum> total used free shared buffers cached
<RMonteiraum> Mem: 3943 363 3580 0 17 200
<RMonteiraum> comeu mais memoria
<RMonteiraum> mas ta usando menos
<RMonteiraum> tava usando 1913, se não me engano
<RMonteiraum> agora, com o dobro de servicos rodando, ta gastando menos
<rafaelsoaresbr> pois é, aqui também comeu mais memória, não sei exatamente porque
<RMonteiraum> acho q foi o driver da controladora SAS q eu coloquei q melhorou
<RMonteiraum> porque antes, não usava o driver atualizado
<rafaelsoaresbr> hum
<RMonteiraum> com a experiencia q tive hj, vou ter q mudar meu procedimentos.txt todo
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> [datacrusher]
<RMonteiraum> :D
<RMonteiraum> foimauae datacrusher
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<rafaelsoaresbr> tem mais é que usar 64bits mesmo
<rafaelsoaresbr> :)
<RMonteiraum> mas melhorou mto... meu procedimentos.txt continha quase sempre linhas como wget xxxxxxxx ou tar xxxxx ou rpm xxxxxx
<rafaelsoaresbr> só estou me queixando do Java que não funcionou com o banco do brasil
<RMonteiraum> agora, no lugar de um monte de wgets, tar, gzip, rpm -algumacoisa... agora tem um cd /etc/yum.repos.d e 1 vi repositorios.repo
<RMonteiraum> e tchau e bença
<RMonteiraum> não instalo mais nada pelo rpm
<RMonteiraum> tudo pelo yum
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> :D
<RMonteiraum> pow
<RMonteiraum> mas banco eh foda
<RMonteiraum> eles fazem a plataforma web pra funcionar só com um SO
<RMonteiraum> apaputaqueparil mesmo
<RMonteiraum> se a plataforma é WEB, teoricamente, deveria funfar em qualquer So, não é?
<rafaelsoaresbr> poisé, acho que o problem é lá com eles mesmo
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr mas sempre é
<RMonteiraum> pra resolver isso de forma rapida e eficiente, sempre crio 1 VM com winxp, antivirus pago, e coloco o sistema de banco, financeiro pra rodar nela
<RMonteiraum> defino os users q podem acessar e um abraço...
<RMonteiraum> daí, da pra colocar todas as estaçoes com Ubuntu, broffice e mais nada
<RMonteiraum> as vezes, tem algum software de gestao q não tem pra Linux, aí, crio outra vm e coloco o patch pra multiusuário no xp... comercialmente, não é o certo, viola o contrato do tio Bill... mas q se foda ele
<rafaelsoaresbr> ahuHA
<RMonteiraum> em ambientes mais exigentes, rodo um win2003 standard e jogo a licença pros usuarios e tchau... rodo a vm com 512... suporta uns 20 usuários redondo
<RMonteiraum> !!voce
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'voce' not found
<RMonteiraum> bestao
<RMonteiraum> :D
<RMonteiraum> vo dormir q amanhã vou pescar em guarapari
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr você tem experiencia com servidores?
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenho dual boot com XP e 7, mas eu não confio acessar por lá, pode ter um vírus e talz, melhor usar uma máquina virtual
<rafaelsoaresbr> com servidores propriamente não
<RMonteiraum> hummm....
<RMonteiraum> roda na VM mesmo
<RMonteiraum> tem um modo, chamado "imutable"
<rafaelsoaresbr> máquina virtual exclusivamente pra acessar o site do banco hehe
<RMonteiraum> teoricamente, não precisa nem colocar antivirus... mas, como o fdp do usuario pode fazer merda, melhor colocar ela como imutable e tchau
<rafaelsoaresbr> nunca ouvi falar desse modo, pode me passar dica aí
<RMonteiraum> toda vez q reinicia a Vm ele volta ao estado original (q eu defini como sendo o original, claro)
<RMonteiraum> na documentação do virtualbox tem
<RMonteiraum> procura por immutable
<RMonteiraum> acho q eh isso
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch05.html
<rafaelsoaresbr> não sabia, só usava máquina virtual pro "basição"
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<RMonteiraum> um amigo q me deu a dica ha algumas semanas
<RMonteiraum> também não sabia não
<RMonteiraum> daí, eu crio uma vm igual a um pc mesmo
<RMonteiraum> com partição C e D
<rafaelsoaresbr> tipo fuçar num servidor ssh, nfs, etc...
<RMonteiraum> com o C de 5gb e o D de 20gb
<RMonteiraum> no caso de banco do brasil, geranciador financeiro, gera arquivos e tals...
<RMonteiraum> salva tudo no D
<RMonteiraum> qdo boota a VM, ele só retorna a unidade C para o estado original
<RMonteiraum> se o caboclo quiser colocar todos os virus existentes de uma vez, ele pode fazer
<RMonteiraum> reiniciou, ta novo
<RMonteiraum> :P
<rafaelsoaresbr> É tipo aqueles programas que congelam o HD, tipo Microsoft SteadyState
<RMonteiraum> acho q sim
<RMonteiraum> bacana neh?
<RMonteiraum> na verdade, você cria um snapshot e associa o disco virtual ao snapshot
<RMonteiraum> daí, você ativa o immutable e ele pega sempre esse snapshot e carrega ele
<RMonteiraum> ele naum... uma cópia dele
<RMonteiraum> rafaelsoaresbr vou nessa
<RMonteiraum> sono
<RMonteiraum> abração ae
<RMonteiraum> bom fds
<rafaelsoaresbr> falai-vos man
<Yutaka> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=134951
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> e o importante, sem travar :-)
<rafaelsoaresbr> Yutaka, nunca vi tanto swap sendo usado. quanto tempo de uptime?
<Yutaka> 1 semana e alguns dias
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> isso foi uma falhada
<Yutaka> lol
<Yutaka> Sáb Jan 29 06:13:54 2011
<Yutaka> tenho que sair, curso de idioma daki alguns minutos, ate mais breve
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém usa o clamav?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alguem ai sabe iniciar o kde pelo terminal?
<gabrieluk> e aeeee galeraaa!! :D
<virtu> wazzup
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém aqui vem tendo problema com máquinas com discos SATA com o módulo sata_sis?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho instabilidade com equipamentos que usam este módulo.
<omelete> tudo sata aqui
<omelete> nao lembro o modulo
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso de uma alternativa genérica para o sata_sis, que me permita usar o disco SATA.
<EduardeCalibal> Já vi esse problema afetando tanto disco rígido quanto gravador de DVD.
<omelete> acho q eh ahci aqui
<omelete> funcionando ncq etc
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece que o meu problema se resume ao sata_sis
<EduardeCalibal> E parece ser um problema antigo por que tenho muitas distribuições e todas tem o mesmo problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Sabe um módulo genérico para SATA?
<omelete> nao
<EduardeCalibal> Valeu.
<EduardeCalibal> Já tentei aquelas opções de boot do kernell mas nada deu certo até agora.
<omelete> EduardeCalibal, esta carregando o modulo normalmente?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele carrega, mas o disco apresenta erros e é reiniciado até que o equipamento é resetado.
<EduardeCalibal> Opções como all-generic-ide fazem com que ele resete no boot.
<omelete> bastante estranho
<EduardeCalibal> É coincidência...  O segundo equipamento acaba de travar com a Instalação Windows, o disco esta batendo cabeça...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o primeiro PC esta com esse tilt que descrevi com disco ok.
<omelete> tem algum coisa ide ainda?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver as mensagens do dmesg.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem, mas o erro ocorre apenas com o SATA.
<novato_br> ae no ubuntu 10.10 naum toh conseguindo instalar a webcam
<novato_br> eu eskeci o nome dakele site do drivers da webcam
<omelete> pq no bios tem aquilo de ide+sata, only sata, etc
<novato_br> notebook positivo premium, akela merda
<kratiis> pessoal, estou pra comprar um notebook. qual a melhor maneira de se certificar de que o ubuntu terá todos os drivers pra ele?
<folksilva> bom dia comunidade
<novato_br> o comando pra ver a webcam eh o lsusb, naum eh?
<omelete> novato_br,  eh
<kratiis> andei procurando sites com lista de notes suportados, mas a maioria é de modelos obsoletos ou que não encontramos no mercado brasileiro
<novato_br> mas naum tah parecendo, omelete
<novato_br> o que tah havendo?
<novato_br> na versao 9.10 aparecia
<folksilva> kratiis, tem o Dell Vostro 3015
<novato_br> gente, esse notebook positivo eh uma merda
<novato_br> pq deixam vender essa porcaria:?
<omelete> lol
<novato_br> e eu tinha avisado meu pai pra naum comprá-lo
<novato_br> mas preco eh tudo na cabeca de brasileiros
<novato_br> afff
<kratiis> folksilva: andei vendo alguns modelos da asus que me agradaram bastante (preço e config.)
<novato_br> omelete: nesse caso oq fazer?
<novato_br> eh um problema do kernel do linux, entaum
<kratiis> novato_br: esses notes da positivo não são fabricados por eles, são?
<novato_br> ele nem detecta o dispositivo
<novato_br> claro que naum, kratiis
<EduardeCalibal> omelete, isso sobre o BIOS com modos de compatibilidade e afins eu não tenho no PC que esta com problema.
<novato_br> se fosse fabricados seriam ainda piores do que sao
<novato_br> essas merdas sao montadas
<omelete> novato_br,  lsusb list o q t[a conectado no usb, verifica se ta bem encaixado ou testa ou porta usb
<kratiis> novato_br: terceirizados pra fabricantes de baixa qualidade, né?
<novato_br> cara, como se tah bem encaixado? a webcam eh integrada
<folksilva> novato_br, se for a webcam do note tenta lspci
<novato_br> kd o governo pra regulamentar? tem q ter qualidade oras
<omelete> lspci = falaram acima
<novato_br> jah fiz
<novato_br> naum sai
<novato_br> ou entaum eu toh cego
<novato_br> aheuaheue
<novato_br> deixa eu ler com calma
<kratiis> novato_br: o suporte deles é horrível. eles partem do princípio que todos os brasileiros compram notebook pra ficar pendurado no orkut e msn e mais nada ( o que não deixa de ser verdade pra boa parte do povo)
<novato_br> certamente, kratiis
<novato_br> eu indiquei a compra de um notebook lg pro meu irmao e ele tah feliz hj
<folksilva> os notes da positivo tem os componentes reciclados, por isso são baratos
<novato_br> e olha q o notebook dele tem 3 anos
<novato_br> o do meu pai mal tem 1 ano e soh dah trabalho
<kratiis> folksilva: reciclados? processadores do lixo?
<folksilva> eles pegam peças antigas, trocam chips e colocam nos novos
<kratiis> acho que só tem essa marca nas casas bahia
<novato_br> ehuaehuae
<kratiis> estava querendo comprar um note baseado em i5
<kratiis> não sei se espero chegar os Sandy Bridge
<folksilva> acho melhor esperar, o desempenho é incomparável
<kratiis> putz, mas onde eu vejo essa informação? as lojas não divulgam isso
<novato_br> galera olhem pra mim o meu lspci => http://pastebin.com/physYByr
<folksilva> no próprio site da intel
<novato_br> vejam se vcs encontram a webcam
<kratiis> é a primeira vez que eu compro um note. é bem mais difícil que comprar um desk
<novato_br> kratiis: eu no seu lugar pegaria um i7
<novato_br> um pe rapado i7 eh melhor que i5
<novato_br> 2100 reais
<novato_br> compra o notebook capado de memo e hd
<novato_br> depois tu compra isso
<folksilva> novato_br, realmente a webcam não apareceu no lspci
<novato_br> eh, viu
<folksilva> manda o lsusb pra mim dar uma olhada
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> http://pastebin.com/6uCRehCB
<novato_br> naum aparece tb
<folksilva> tenta usar o comando sudo update-usbids e depois o lsusb denovo pra ver se aparece
<novato_br> blz, folksilva
<novato_br> eh pra jah
<rafaelsoaresbr> Os i5 que veem em notebooks sao dual-core, i5 só se for Quad (i5 750/760)
<novato_br> folksilva: nd
<folksilva> hehe, ultima tentativa: sudo update-pciids e depois lspci
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com um problema muito parecido com este "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517768" mas no meu caso o hdparm já esta em versão maior.
<novato_br> ok, folksilva
<EduardeCalibal> Ao invés de ter um erro com o comando tenho a mensagem: " ata4: hard resetting link"
<novato_br> folksilva: continua na mesma
<folksilva> já não sei mais comandos pra encontrar a webcam
<novato_br> entendo
<kratiis> rafaelsoaresbr: os notes com i7 estão muito caros
<folksilva> vc já tentou instalar o cheese
<folksilva> eu tinha um positivo, e ele reconheceu a webcam
<rafaelsoaresbr> kratiis, verdade.
<kratiis> rafaelsoaresbr: não pretendo gastar mais de R$ 2.600,00
<novato_br> folksilva: uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa
<novato_br> folksilva: que coisa cara
<novato_br> descobri
<novato_br> a webcam precisa ser ligada aki nesse notebool
<folksilva> heheeh
<novato_br> Fn + F10 pra ligar a webcam
<novato_br> ela tava desligada
<novato_br> mas como eu ia saber, cara?
<novato_br> eupensei nisso soh depois
<novato_br> eu pensei em economia de energia, naum sei pq
<novato_br> ae depois veio a ideia
<novato_br> opa economia de energia, webcam desligada
<novato_br> ae sai funcando nas teclas fn + fx da vida
<rafaelsoaresbr> kratiis, dava pra comprar um macbook, hehe
<novato_br> problem solved
<novato_br> aheuhauehuaheuhaue
<kratiis> rafaelsoaresbr: macbook? que exagero
<kratiis> rafaelsoaresbr: se eu tivesse grana sobrando, certamente compraria um macbook hoje
<kratiis> rafaelsoaresbr: mas comprar um modelo absoleto só porque é da apple eu não compro
<folksilva> kratiis, eu acho que em relação custo x benefício a Dell é a melhor aqui no Brasil
<kratiis> folksilva: andei olhando alguns da dell, mas vi que te muitos com core2duo ainda
<folksilva> verdade
<kratiis> folksilva: eu fico frustrado de não poder saber alguns detalhes técnicos dos notes
<kratiis> me falaram pra não comprar acer...
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> ikam: ciao, come stai?
<Yutaka> :P
<rafaelsoaresbr> Agora que fui ver, os preços da Apple Store subiram muito.
<Yutaka> todos os contatti que eu adiciono eu vejo eles online, mas eles nao me ve online
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> alguem ja teve isso?
<Yutaka> msn
<dtcrshr> uga
<omelete> invisivel
<Yutaka> eu estou on
<dtcrshr> protocolo msn, ajudando pessoas a ser invisiveis sem querer a mais de uma década
<omelete> logout, testiar esse openbox
<Yutaka> mmm
<dtcrshr> troca pra outro status
<dtcrshr> qlquer um
<dtcrshr> e testa com mais de 3 contatos
<dtcrshr> a probabilidade do seu amiguinho do outro lado estar comendo bola tbm é vasta
<Yutaka> ja é o segundo :S
<Yutaka> mmm
<omelete> s[o acostumar a usar agora
<Yutaka> o openbox é legal
<Yutaka> levinho
<Yutaka> leve ate d+
<Yutaka> srsr
<omelete> meu pc ñ é tão ruim
<omelete> como ñ ligo pra visual vou usar esse msm
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> os aplicativos de msn pelo linux estao com defeitos com live id
<Yutaka> aqueles meuemail@meusite.com.br
<Yutaka> isso esta acontecendo com alguem tambem?
<omelete> live id?
<Yutaka> sim
<omelete> tipo com email do yahoo, gmail?
<Yutaka> nao
<Yutaka> @meusite.com.br
<Yutaka> tipo vc tem um site chamado google.com.br, seu email é omelete@google.com.br
<Yutaka> live id
<omelete> sei ñ
<Yutaka> mmm
<omelete> aqui é hotmail msm
<Yutaka> ^^
<Yutaka> micosoftware sempre faz pagar mico
<Yutaka> :S
<omelete> lol
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> morra msn :S, ja estou quase removendo isso
<omelete> Yutaka,  sabe como coloca o autocompletar do sudo?
<Yutaka> como assim?
<Yutaka> su e aperta tab?
<omelete> é
<Yutaka> ai ele completa sudo
<Yutaka> iii eu nem uso ele
<Yutaka> so o su mesmo
<Yutaka> srsr
<omelete> só uso su tb
<Yutaka> preciso sair
<Yutaka> ate logo
<omelete> mas quero pegar costume de usar o sudo
<omelete> t+
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> fui
<Spiritual> alguém aí já conseguiu rodar o virtualdub no wine alguma vez?
<pqatsi> Spiritual: o/
<pqatsi> e sem encher o wine de libs, mas só em versao >1.0
<ruffleS> Monarquista, peregrino!
<Monarquista> ruffleS, boa tarde.
<ruffleS> boa
<ruffleS> bom dia. ainda não almocei
<FredGeek> boa tarde
<ruffleS> boa
<FredGeek> galera meu iceweasel ta consumindo quase 50% da CPU, qq sera eim?
<virtu> o peregrinator_six
<virtu> ta ae?
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; squeeze release planned for 5th/6th Feb 2011
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, agora que vc vem me dizer isso po...
<xGrind> hauahua
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; to baixando o 5.0.8 pra testa
<xGrind> deve ta com o xfce 4.8
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, seria melhor pra vc... http://aptosid.c3sl.ufpr.br/release/aptosid-2010-03-apate-xfce-i386-201012262151.iso
<peregrinator_six> mais atual e Debian também! :)
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; debian?
<peregrinator_six> sim, vou lhe mostrar..
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/aptosid/lancado-o-aptosid-versao-201003-codinome-apate/
<FredGeek> peregrinator_six, ta puxando o lenny?
<peregrinator_six> não é o xGrind
<FredGeek> uai, pq n puxão o squeeze? vai mudar muito pouca coisa do RC2 até o dia 5 de fevereiro. eu ja to usando
<peregrinator_six> FredGeek, <xGrind> peregrinator_six; to baixando o 5.0.8 pra testa
<FredGeek> peregrinator_six, i see
<xGrind> ;]
<FredGeek> eu puxei o instalei o squeeze RC1. no outro dia lançaram o RC2 fiquei puto
<peregrinator_six> os apressados comem cru!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Leandro> :]
<Yutaka> ff usando muita ram? limite ela :D about:config 'browser.cache.memory.capacity' 'valor' exemplo '100000' para 100mb
<FredGeek> Yutaka, usando mto processador de vez em qdo
<Yutaka> mmm geralmente ele usa muita ram
<Yutaka> usar muito processador é addons que faz isso
 * pqatsi concorda com a Yutaka 
<FredGeek>  Yutaka ram aqui ta relax
 * pqatsi odeia o FF por sinal
<Yutaka> :P
<pqatsi> Ainda pra mim os melhores navegadores sao os webkit based
<Yutaka> pqatsi: per voi http://imagebin.org/134955
<FredGeek> Yutaka, n consegui identificar qual tipo de sites q ele começa a sugar tempo do processador.
<pqatsi> voce pode ter algo minimalista como o midori/epiphany com um renderizador de peso
<Yutaka> mmm
<pqatsi> FredGeek: todos com JS grande demais
<Yutaka> o midori é otimo, pena q em alguns sites ele nao vai :S
<pqatsi> html rendering nao come tanta cpu
<Yutaka> joomla+midore = esquece
<Yutaka> midori
<Yutaka> srsr
<pqatsi> claro que vai
<Ricardo__> processador morre
<pqatsi> Yutaka: o motor e o mesmo
<Ricardo__> no plugin flash
<Ricardo__> bah q merda isso fico puto da cara
<pqatsi> Yutaka: midori, rekonq, epiphany, chromium, chrome, safari
<Yutaka> non non joomla+modiri = problemas
<pqatsi> tudo o mesmo motor
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: modere-se
<Ricardo__> abre 2, 3 videos flash ja vai pros coco... 100%
<Yutaka> sim eu sei
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, to achando q é o flash mesmo
<pqatsi> Yutaka: podia ter sido mais generosa no swap ne
<pqatsi> swap em geral e no minimo o dobro da ram :p
<Ricardo__> pqatsi, malz
<Ricardo__> sim o flash
<Yutaka> eu tinha 5gb de swap
<pqatsi> alias, pra poder ativar suspend, pelo menos o mesmo tanto
<Yutaka> :S
<Ricardo__> é ruim ainda
<Ricardo__> pra linux
<Ricardo__> o de win da banho infelizmente
<pqatsi> Yutaka: com pouco swap voce n pode usar suspend se entrar no swap
<Ricardo__> adobe heeha
<Yutaka> mas quando chegar nele vou formatar d novo so por graça :D srrs
<pqatsi> e a Yutaka continua ignorando o povo que diz pra ela parar de mexer no dropcaches
<Yutaka> ai vou mudar muita coisa nele :D
<Yutaka> eu nao mexi nao
<pqatsi> Yutaka: swap e no minimo o mesmo tanto de ram mais o que voce quer
<pqatsi> senao n rola suspend
<pqatsi> e suspend e util pra caramba
<Ricardo__> ela nao mantem nem distro por mais de uns meses... tu queria q ela nao fucasse no resto? eheha
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<Ricardo__> unanime pra ela so o kde
<Yutaka> XD
<Yutaka> kde sempre
<Ricardo__> o resto
<Ricardo__> ela mexe em tudo
<Ricardo__> eahea
<Yutaka> troco de distro mas nao troco do kde
<pqatsi> faz bem pra ela
<gbs> \o/
<pqatsi> melhor do que ficar no canal reclamando de flash como uma maria janela :p
<Ricardo__> ainda ta no archchato ?
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> Ricardo__: archato
<Ricardo__> pqatsi, pode tentar me irritar a vontade do nem ai
<Yutaka> archato nao archchato :S
<Ricardo__> to nem ai
<lorenabosso> almoço na casa de alguém aí
<lorenabosso> tá pronto?
<lorenabosso> rsrsrs
<Yutaka> lorenabosso: :P
<pqatsi> casa?
<gbs> lorenabosso aqui ta
<Yutaka> janta?
<lorenabosso> fomee
<Ricardo__> ja aprendeu tudo?
<gbs> vo la almoçar
 * pqatsi at work
<lorenabosso> gbs: que é o cardápio?
<lorenabosso> menu kakaak
<lorenabosso> conta pra gente
<Yutaka> :P
<lorenabosso> Yutaka:  tu é muito mal humoradinho rs
<lorenabosso> deve ser fomee
<lorenabosso> =/
<Yutaka> kakakakkakakakak
<Yutaka> :/
<Yutaka> :P
<lorenabosso> ao menos eu já tõ ficando
<lorenabosso> de tanta fome
<lorenabosso> =/
<Yutaka> lorenabosso: macarrao + macarrao
<lorenabosso> cerveja de estômago vazio mata
<Ricardo__> come um miojo e era isso
<Yutaka> e depois mais macarrao, aceita?
<lorenabosso> Yutaka: macarrão de quê, com macarrrão de quÊ?
<lorenabosso> kakakakkakkaa
<Yutaka> rsrs
<lorenabosso> Yutaka:  uaiii, não é daqueles molhado demai snã né?
<lorenabosso> sou muito fãaaa de molho vermelho não
<Yutaka> tem dos dois
<lorenabosso> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Yutaka> :-S
<lorenabosso> os dois são vermelhos?
<Yutaka> sim todos
<Yutaka> :)
<lorenabosso> kkkkkkkkk
<lorenabosso> =/
<lorenabosso> oh boy
<lorenabosso> se bem que não tô em condição de escolher
<lorenabosso> fomeee
<lorenabosso> rs
<Yutaka> srsrrs
<lorenabosso> guarda um prato aí
<lorenabosso> rs
<Yutaka> :-P
<lorenabosso> uaiii, não ia dá um prato não?
<lorenabosso> então pra quê contou
<lorenabosso> que tinha macarrão ?
<lorenabosso> =/
<Ricardo__> Yutaka, manda screen ae do archato
<Yutaka> lorenabosso: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=135039
<Yutaka> Ricardo__: moment
<lorenabosso> hahahhaha
<lorenabosso> gostoso
<Ricardo__> ainda bem q ja almocei
<lorenabosso> rs
<Ricardo__> eheha
<lorenabosso> tu é mestre cuca?
<lorenabosso> kakakakkaka
<lorenabosso> Yutaka
<lorenabosso> Ricardo__: quis dizer o quê? que o macarrão dele é ruikm?rs
<Yutaka> srsr
<lorenabosso> ruim*
<Ricardo__> eheahea
<lorenabosso> Yutaka: tá sem moral hein rs
<Ricardo__> se tivesse sem almocar vendo foto de macarrao ai
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> srrssr
<lorenabosso> kkkkkkk
<lorenabosso> olha só
<lorenabosso> rs
<lorenabosso> e de sobremesa? que tem
<lorenabosso> Yutaka: ?
<Ricardo__> pega uma trakina e era isso
<Ricardo__> eaheahea
<Yutaka> depende se vc tiver idade vinho
<Yutaka> se nao tiver, cha
<Yutaka> :S
<lorenabosso> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<lorenabosso> se eu tiver idade?
<Yutaka> sim
<lorenabosso> não, tenho idade pra casar, nem namorar
<Yutaka> +18
<lorenabosso> então acho que não
<lorenabosso> kkkkkkk
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<lorenabosso> 20 anos é jovem demais rsrsrs
<lorenabosso> vinho?
<lorenabosso> ekaaaaa
<lorenabosso> não, cerveja eu levo rs
<Yutaka> srrs
<lorenabosso> chá é bom
<lorenabosso> rs
<lorenabosso> ainda mais se for de beladona, já tomou? Yutaka
<lorenabosso> rsrsrss
<Yutaka> nao nunca
<Yutaka> lorenabosso: vc é alcoolatra?
<Yutaka> Ricardo__: http://imagebin.org/135041
<Ricardo__> cd a barra de menus?
<Ricardo__> classica do kde
<Yutaka> ela finaliza usando o teamviwer
<Ricardo__> hmm
<Yutaka> isso deve ser bug do teamviwer+wine
<Yutaka> srsr
<ruffleS> Yutaka, kde em italiano?
<Yutaka> sim,
<lorenabosso> Yutaka:  alcoolatra?
<lorenabosso> depende
<lorenabosso> kakakak
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> srsrrs
<lorenabosso> do ponto de vista, mais por quÊ?
<Yutaka> srrssr
<Yutaka> por nada nao
<lorenabosso> nem me conhece, perguntou  isso
<lorenabosso> kakakak
<lorenabosso> preocupei
<Yutaka> :-P
<Yutaka> menu é um luxo, temos tudo pelo alt+f2
<Pskol> kde em italiano? ce ta vendo muita novela da globo
<Yutaka> srsr
<gbs> http://testosterona.blog.br/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/esposa.jpg
<Yutaka> nao vejo novela
<Pskol> má como noo??
<Yutaka> eu nao vejo nao
<Pskol> kkkk
<Yutaka> canal na tv 11 ou o 14 sao os unicos q ate vejo as vez
<Pskol> o seu fundo de tela parece o quintal daki de casa
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> serio Pskol?
<Pskol> mato verdinho..
<Yutaka> O.o
<Pskol> rsrsrsr
<FredGeek> keria q fosse qual cor? rosa?
<FredGeek> mato é verde
<Pskol> tem uns q sao amarelo
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<FredGeek> 99% verde
<Pskol> entao, nao sao todos verdes
<Pskol> vai que o meu mato era amarelo
<Pskol> e ai?
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<FredGeek> cara vangloria por ter mato em ksa
<Pskol> kkkk
<Ricardo__> aki em poa torrando 30 graus... processador fritando ja
<Yutaka> projeto Pskol-verde
<ruffleS> 30° fritando o processador? hahaha
<pqatsi> #FAIL
<ruffleS> lol
<Ricardo__> nah isso a temp
<Ricardo__> ambiente
<Ricardo__> proc ta a 75
<Ricardo__> 70
<pqatsi> ruffleS: lol
<ruffleS> obvious fail is obvious
<pqatsi> 70 fritando processador?
<FredGeek> já falamos de espaguete, de mato. agora to kerendo baixar um filme de comédia, alguém recomendo algum?
<pqatsi> pobrezinho
<pqatsi> não viu os P4 ....
<Ricardo__> ja foi a 90
<FredGeek> recomenda*
<Ricardo__> alias nao
<Ricardo__> um p4
<Ricardo__> q foi a 95
<ruffleS> FredGeek, morte no funeral
<FredGeek> ruffleS, comédia
<Ricardo__> akeles velhao
<Pskol> FredGeek, titanic
<ruffleS> é comédia
<Ricardo__> com gabinete pequeno
<pqatsi> FredGeek: Parente é serpente
<Pskol> esqueceram de mim 4
<pqatsi> em homenagem a italianice da Yutaka
<ruffleS> FredGeek, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_at_a_Funeral_%282007_film%29
<Ricardo__> 386 nem cooler tinha eita maravilha
<pqatsi> http://www.2001video.com.br/detalhes_produto_extra_dvd.asp?produto=13395
<Ricardo__> eheh
<FredGeek> pqatsi, ruffleS vlw, alguém + recomenda?
<FredGeek> pqatsi, ja to nesse site
<Yutaka> pqatsi: srrssr
<pqatsi> era um bom filme pra Yutaka ver
 * pqatsi curt
 * pqatsi curte
<Yutaka> srsrs
<ruffleS> Ricardo__, http://tecnotrekos.blogtv.uol.com.br/img/Image/Tecnotrekos/2007/Outubro/play.jpg refrigerado a agua
<FredGeek> ruffleS, tem 2, de 2007 e 2010 qual é o melhor?
<ruffleS> FredGeek, eu assisti o original de 2007. o 2010 é um remake
<Ricardo__> funca como radiador isso?
<ruffleS> o remake deve ser uma bossss&*(&*(678%&5
<ruffleS> Ricardo__, sei não. deve funcionar eiuheiue
<Ricardo__> tem q ter uma bica dagua do lado/;
<Ricardo__> ?
<FredGeek> ruffleS, remake? filme de 2007 com remake em 2010? putz
<ruffleS> Ricardo__, não.. a agua circula sem perdas
<ruffleS> FredGeek, eh.. americano é phoda
<Ricardo__> deve ser tipo radiador entao
<Ricardo__> a qto trab um proc num troco desses?
<Ricardo__> temp
<FredGeek> ruffleS, a só, um filme inglês e outro americano.
<ruffleS> Ricardo__, overclock fuderoso
<ruffleS> FredGeek, esse filme é muito bom pra quem curte o tipo de humor dos ingleses
<ruffleS> não é nada tipo todo mundo em panico
<ruffleS> é humor inteligente
<ruffleS> Yutaka, da macarrão pa eu, tia
 * ruffleS ta com fome
<Yutaka> srsrsr
<ruffleS> vou ali cozinhar um miojo à lá kde
<Yutaka> :P
<virtu> e ae
<virtu> pqatsi: e ae
<pqatsi> ae
<virtu> upei um video novo cara
<pqatsi> uia!
<pqatsi> mandae mandae
<virtu> pqatsi: http://www.youtube.com/user/virtuosit
<pqatsi> virtu: gostei das caixinhas de som que vc tem ali
<pqatsi> sao jbl q mal pergunte?
<virtu> nao... Edifier R2000T
<pqatsi> o logo metalico e parecido :P
 * Monarquista Edifier é o poder! \o/
<pqatsi> eu n gosto mto de edifier mas ok
<virtu> lembra mesmo... e ainda se tirar as proteções fica mais parecida com as JBL
<virtu> comprei uma webcam que grava em HD... muito bom
<pqatsi> virtu: to vendo aqui em 720
<Monarquista> pqatsi, normal, vc não gosta de nada que os outros gostam mesmo... :P
<pqatsi> infelizmente dá até pra ver os pelos :D
<virtu> foda este calor
<pqatsi> Monarquista: se vc nivela por baixo....
<virtu> =(
 * pqatsi ainda vai ter um sistema jbl em casa com uns amps valvulados pra alimentar
<Monarquista> pqatsi, parece ser em todos os aspectos... :P
<pqatsi> virtu: http://twitter.com/leleobhz/status/31415598227394560
<pqatsi> :D
<virtu> bahh valeu cara...
<virtu> =)
<virtu> nem tenho este treco ai
<pqatsi> hehehe
<virtu> ja volto ae
<virtu> feito
<pqatsi> o.0
 * pqatsi arrisca um link do youtube pro virtu 
<Geowany> opa
<virtu> ?
<Geowany> Boa tarde, ubunteros!
<virtu> e ae Geowany
<pqatsi> virtu: alias, n achei a versao que queria, vou mandar mp3 mermo
<pqatsi> pvt
<virtu> ok
<Geowany> virtu, nesse video do piano é vc?
<Geowany> ou é o pqatsi
<virtu> eu
<Geowany> virtu, muito bom hein cara!
<virtu> massa neh... to melhorando aos poucos e sem pressão =)
<Geowany> virtu, mas é assim mesmo!
<Geowany> virtu, eu também estou me dedicando no violão...
<virtu> isso ae cara
<virtu> =)
<virtu> da um jeito de gravar ai tu no violao
<virtu> é massa
 * pqatsi voltando ao violao tb
<pqatsi> tenho treinado dedilhados esses tempos
<pqatsi> perdi a habilidade
<virtu> meu violao ta parado
<mediacenter> medibuntu n funciona mais nao ?
<mediacenter> to tentando add e da 404 nos arquivos
<mediacenter> wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<mediacenter> =/
<mediacenter> como q instala agora no jaunty ?
<FredGeek> virtu, fraga ae http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g5RV4UCW68&feature=player_profilepage
<virtu> FredGeek: massa loco
<virtu> FredGeek: eu tirei NEMO do Nightwish... muito afude
<mediacenter> e agora jose ?
<virtu> pra quem curte musica: vejam o Korg KRONOS
<FredGeek> tem outra, essa é beneath the remains intro do sepultura http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KAeuCDbv3U&feature=player_profilepage
<FredGeek> a música chama beneath the remains do sepultura.... passei pro povo da minha sala, falando q era "debaixo dos escombros" do Bach, e colou, putz
<mediacenter> pra variar ninguem sabe ne ?
<Andre_Gondim> mediacenter, para que você quer o medibuntu?
<pqatsi> mediacenter: menos né
<mediacenter> [troll mode on]
<pqatsi> ¬¬
<mediacenter> eu quero o xbmc
<mediacenter> so tem no medibuntu
<pqatsi> ja experimentou procurar por um ppa?
<rafaelsoaresbr> ppa rules
<Andre_Gondim> mediacenter, o jaunty é uma versão sem suporte, pois são só 18 meses, e atualmente já não é mais suportado o jaunty
<mediacenter> mas eu quero usar o jaunty =P
<Yutaka> http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=XBMCbuntu
<pqatsi> Yutaka: nao alimente o troll
<mediacenter> instalando ja
<Yutaka> se for troll kick logo :D
<Ernandes> aff
<Yutaka> off
<Ernandes> taka taka calçados
<Ernandes> aff
<Yutaka> alguem esqueceu de dar um /quit
<Yutaka> off
<Ernandes> puff
<mediacenter> rodando
<mediacenter> agora vem a bronca, usar o celular com blue de controle remoto
<Ernandes> -|-/
<Yutaka> perfetto. mediacenter
<zer0ne> Yutaka: :)
<mediacenter> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Transforme-seu-celular-em-controle-remoto-Bluetooth-no-Linux
<Yutaka> zer0ne: :-D
<mediacenter> testar esse trem
<Yutaka> isso vai te enjoar em menos de 1 semana
<Yutaka> :-)
<Yutaka> zer0ne: tudo bem?
<zer0ne> tudo na paz no Hell de Janeiro
<zer0ne> e por ae?
<Yutaka> tudo otimo
<mediacenter> rola no S60 =P
<pqatsi> Yutaka: nun da corda
<mediacenter> q chato que a nokia vai matar o symbian.. tem tudo pra ele
<mediacenter> =/
<Yutaka> pqatsi: ?
<Yutaka> nao ligamos para nokia, ou celular, pelo menos eu
<Yutaka> questao, 'ubuntu,'
<Yutaka> pqatsi: sorry, ok
<zer0ne> pqatsi: o/
<pqatsi> Yutaka: alimente caezinhos abandonados, not trolls :D
<pqatsi> zer0ne: aew
<Yutaka> XD vou continuar nos arancione ¬¬
<mediacenter> trollar r0x
<Yutaka> serio aki as pessoas gostam de kickar troll :D
<mediacenter> nao vou morrer por receber um kick ou um ban
<mediacenter> =)
<pqatsi> o que voces veem de divertido em ser trolls?
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: responde pra gente?
 * Yutaka espera uma msg linda do kick
<mediacenter> =P
<mediacenter> bom
<mediacenter> Andre_Gondim, valeu a tentativa em ajudar
<mediacenter> Yutaka, ja havia tentado o ppa, mas no jaunty n rodou legal
<mediacenter> encontrei outro repo, q funcionou satisfatoriamente
<mediacenter> pqatsi, senta na pingola =P
<mediacenter> t+
<Ernandes> puff
<Stylles> Ai galera, alguem sabe como eu altero.. a tela de login do ubuntu 10.10?...
<Yutaka> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=69095.0
<Yutaka> o ailurus tambem muda
<Yutaka> falando em mudar tela do gdm, o ubuntu esta retirando as coisas de personalizar :S, bem q alguem poderia fazer um aplicativo em modo grafico para personalizar o gnome inteiro, tudo em um lugar so :-)
<Yutaka> ;) shell script :P
<Ernandes> use perl é facil
<Yutaka> ^^
<pqatsi> hahahha
<Ernandes> alguem tem uma licença do avira aii?
<Yutaka> avira tem a versao free ¬¬
<Yutaka> afk
<Ernandes> esta mesmo
<Ernandes> mesmo a versao free tem um key
<Ernandes> nao to afim de instalar ele pra pegar o key..
<Ernandes> aff
<ptl> pqatsi: aê, o cara não veio trampar hoje... tou vendo se o encontro pelo gtalk ou MSN
<Ernandes> q dia!
<Alex-Musicman> GORDA!
<Alex-Musicman> ops, foi mau /amsg
<pqatsi> o.0
<Alex-Musicman> isso aqui cai em todas as redes em vez de uma só :S
<pqatsi> o.0
<ptl> mudei pra fontes proporcionais
<ptl> bem melho
<ptl> *melhor
<Alex-Musicman> =)
<pqatsi> ptl: aow
<hertz> Eu tenho um notebook  (Acer - Aspire 4745) com Ubuntu 10.10 e gostaria de ajuda com a minha webcam. Eu já tentei instalar o cheese, mas ela não foi reconhecida. Eu postei a saida do meu lspci e do meu lsusb aqui -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560043/ eu gostaria de saber se existe alguma forma de fazer ela funcionar no Ubuntu.
<ptl> pqatsi: viu o que te falei mais cedo? o meu colega não foi no trampo hoje. Procurei ele no gtalk e msn e não o encontrei. Se não conseguir até amanhã, telefono pra ele, só não o fiz porque ele mora com a mina e sempre fico com medo de interromper algo
<pqatsi> ptl: vi sim tio
<pqatsi> ptl: ia te chamar
<pqatsi> mas vc saiu
<pqatsi> :p
<pqatsi> ptl: sem probl
<Alex-Musicman> webcam é tensu na maioria das plataformas.. :\
<hertz> ><
<Alex-Musicman> agora pra meu azar, a ATI deixou de dar suporte a drivers da minha Radeon 9250 desde 2006.. então só funciona o driver opensource o qual não dá suporte ao 3D
<ptl> eu "fui saído" pelo speedy caindo
<Alex-Musicman> acho estranho os caras lançarem uma placa, depois de 2 anos pararem de fazer drivers
<hertz> de fato eh
<Alex-Musicman> pra funcionar, eu teria que fazer um downgrade do meu xorg para uma versão 7.1 ou inferior
<pqatsi> ptl: hahahahah
<pqatsi> Alex-Musicman: compra uma nvidia :D
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs nada
<Alex-Musicman> eles não tão ligando mais pra uma velharia
<Alex-Musicman> fizeram a mesma coisa com alguns modelos antigos da nvidia
<Alex-Musicman> o 3D parar de funcionar depois de algumas versões de xorg
<Alex-Musicman> os[Linux 2.6.24-28-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.50GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 68.6% free] disk[Total: 39.7GB, 15.5% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1 [SB0220]]
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman ser feliz só com nvídea
<Alex-Musicman> q nada
<Alex-Musicman> a ATI só ficou boa no linux depois da fusão com a AMD
<Giverny> nvidia + intel = sucesso
<Alex-Musicman> essa minha foi lançada antes
<Alex-Musicman> nem sempre.. tudo depende do modelo
 * pqatsi concorda com o Giverny 
<pqatsi> alias intel + intel da certo tb
<Alex-Musicman> esse meu sempron 1.5 owna celeron 2.5
<Alex-Musicman> já tive os dois
<Giverny> dá tb
<Giverny> cara intel a garantia tá escrota
<Giverny> 3 4 anos
<Giverny> de garantia
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Giverny> e pode mandar de volta se der defeito
<Giverny> que eles te devolvem
<Alex-Musicman> eu não peço mta coisa não.. um Phenom X4 já tá ótimo pra o que eu uso.. até msm um X2
<ffr76> boa noite
<Alex-Musicman> o X6 até q andou barateando bastante
<Giverny> cara mudei um noc todo pra intel
<Giverny> tou assegurado por 4 anos
<Alex-Musicman> até que os cores da intel não andam ruim
<Alex-Musicman> mas a época do Pentium 4 não foi mt bom se comparar com os Athlons e Semprons da AMD
<Ricardo__> é o p4 nao deu mto certo
<Giverny> cara um core i7 é resistente d+
<Giverny> só se o cara cuspir mesmo nele
<Giverny> ou fizer alguma arte
<ffr76> galera estou com dificuldade no samba
<Alex-Musicman> esse meu é bom demais
<Alex-Musicman> meu celeron sempre chegava aos 70°C
<Alex-Musicman> e quando rodava a fazendinha em flash, ultrapassava os 85°C e travava tudo
<Ricardo__> eheha
<ffr76> tenho uma maquina ubuntu e windows quero compartilhar internet
<Alex-Musicman> esse aqui estabiliza nos 56
<ffr76> como faço?
<Ricardo__> o meu core 2 duo esquenta demais
<Ricardo__> deve ter pau no cooler
<Ricardo__> so q é padrao o coolerbox
<Giverny> cara uso amd desde o k2 500
<Ricardo__> 56...60
<Alex-Musicman> isso com o cooler encardido
<Ricardo__> no talo vai a 75
<Alex-Musicman> quando época de frio, fica abaixo dos 40°C
<Giverny> hoje em dia não troco mais intel
<Giverny> mas usei amd muito
<Ricardo__> rotacao varia de 900 rpm a 3000
<Alex-Musicman> os multi cores tendem esquentar menos, já que se pode dividir o desempenho para os núcleos
<Ricardo__> minha placa gforce
<Alex-Musicman> processador quando ta tudo sendo processado num núcleo só, frita
<Ricardo__> so com dissipador
<Ricardo__> ficava em 73
<Ricardo__> quanto jogava
<Ricardo__> ia pros 95
<Alex-Musicman> puts
<Ricardo__> 7100 gs
<Ricardo__> mal projetada afu
<Alex-Musicman> qual fabricante?
<Alex-Musicman> xfx?
<Ricardo__> é
<omelete> palomino wins
<Ricardo__> akela turbocache
<Ricardo__> ainda
<Alex-Musicman> essa esquenta msm, apesar de ser bo
<Alex-Musicman> *boa
<Ricardo__> agora tenho uma ati 4650
<Ricardo__> e fica em 60
<Ricardo__> 55
<Ricardo__> as vezes 65
<Ricardo__> e era isso
<Alex-Musicman> ATI esquenta bem menos
<Alex-Musicman> e consome pouca energia tb
<Ricardo__> si
<Giverny> cara com um core i7
<Ricardo__> mas agora pus uma fonte parruda
<Giverny> dá pra tu usar
<Ricardo__> se ela estragar vo voltar pra nvidia
<Giverny> ele sem placa de vídeo off-board
<Ricardo__> é menos dor de cabeca
<Giverny> ehehe
<Alex-Musicman> isso pra jogar os jogos simplezinhos
<Alex-Musicman> quero ver os boladões
<Alex-Musicman> tipo
<Ricardo__> é qdo vier o jogo culhudo
<Alex-Musicman> Street Fighter 4, msm com uma boa placa de video, agarra num dual core
<Ricardo__> nao eh bem assim
<Giverny> dá pra jogar bolado
<Giverny> com ele
<Ricardo__> pior q da bonito
<Giverny> não vai ter o mesmo rendimento
<Ricardo__> o street fighter
<Ricardo__> bem legal de jogar
<Giverny> mas vai rodar em hd
<ffr76> alguem ajuda com samba???
<Alex-Musicman> a ATI ta com uma tecnologia q vc pode assistir videos em FullHD utilizando 0% da CPU
<Giverny> pow samba deveria ter um manual todo dia entra um nego
<Giverny> perguntando
<Ricardo__> Alex-Musicman, mas rodou ele legal num sempron dum amigo meu com uma ati 4650
<Giverny> ehehe
<Alex-Musicman> antes as placas só ajudavam na aceleração
<Alex-Musicman> agora elas dão conta sozinhas
<Alex-Musicman> Ricardo__: com grafico todo full?
<Ricardo__> Alex-Musicman, nao no linux.. talvez no win o driver seja melhor
<Ricardo__> tudo full nao
<Ricardo__> ele tiro uns trocos
<Ricardo__> ne
<Ricardo__> eaheh
<Alex-Musicman> ah tah rsrs
<Giverny> Intel HD Graphics take advantage of graphics being integrated into the processor, thus significantly boosting performance, while eliminating the need for separate hardware and the design and performance challenges that accompany them. The graphics engine includes more, redesigned execution units (EUs) and enhanced 3D functionality.
<Alex-Musicman> agora tem essa HD 6970
<Ricardo__> brabo é essa ati
<Ricardo__> ae q tem q usar fonte externa
<Ricardo__> ainda
<Ricardo__> e fazem barulhao
<Giverny> processador tb não tá precisando mais de muita placa
<Alex-Musicman> a ATI foi a primeira a lançar memórias gDDR5
<Giverny> pode ser que futuramente já venha integrado
<Giverny> processador + placa de vídeo
<Alex-Musicman> a AMD tá fazendo os APU
<Ricardo__> Giverny, futuramente tu vai por um chip na cabeca e era isso
<Giverny> Ricardo__ pode crer
<Alex-Musicman> são computadores q tem fusão de placa de video com processador
<Alex-Musicman> mas ainda não vende aqui em br
<Ricardo__> e o hds ssd tao uma fortuna ainda ne?
<Ricardo__> ta na hora de abandonar os discos mecanicos ne
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> eu lembro daqueles trambolhos
<Giverny> eu detesto disco mecânico
<Ricardo__> bah eu usava
<Alex-Musicman> disquetes de 5,25
<Ricardo__> um programa no dos
<Ricardo__> PARK so pra recolher as agulhas
<Giverny> dá uma pancada lá vem o badblock
<Ricardo__> eheah
<Ricardo__> badblock qdo vier o 1o
<Ricardo__> ja era
<Giverny> na flash
<Giverny> tu pode jogar pra cima
<Alex-Musicman> pelo menos no linux nunca mais tive problemas com badblock
<Giverny> não dá nada
<Alex-Musicman> ainda mais que eu nem utilizo swap
<Ricardo__> pior q quando vai ler
<Ricardo__> o bb
<Ricardo__> trava o pc do cara todo
<Giverny> talvez seja o filesystem
<Alex-Musicman> tenho 2GB de ram, então não vejo mta necessidade de usar swap
<Ricardo__> é igual drive de dvd qdo ta ruim
<Ricardo__> trava tudo
<Giverny> no linux tá avançando bastante o filesystem
<Giverny> ext4 já
<Giverny> windows continua no ntfs lá parado
<Ricardo__> win nao vai pra um hfs?
<Ricardo__> vai morreu no ntfs?
<Alex-Musicman> a grande diferença do ext3 pro ext4 é q o ext4 é mais rápido pra mover arquivos grandes
<Giverny> só deus sabe
<Ricardo__> bom pelo menos
<Ricardo__> podia ser pior
<Ricardo__> so lembrar da fat e fat32
<Giverny> por enquanto um filesystem melhor no windows é lenda
<Giverny> :D
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Ricardo__> quem usou win 98
<Ricardo__> lembra
<Ricardo__> do scandisk
<Ricardo__> toda hora
<Ricardo__> eaheheaa
<Alex-Musicman> fora q a fragmentação no ext é tão pouca, q nem tem ferramenta pra isso
<Giverny> sim
<Ricardo__> se bem q nesses hds novos
<Ricardo__> e o pc do cara sao tao rapido
<Ricardo__> q nem precisa mto desfragmentar
<Ricardo__> em hd velhao
<Ricardo__> e pc tosco mudava um monte
<Ricardo__> isso
<Alex-Musicman> o bom tb q o fuse quebra as proteções de permissões de pastas dos ntfs rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> já usei mt isso pra poder fazer backup de máquinas de clientes q tinha pastas protegidas
<Giverny> man é muito tosco isso
<Giverny> linux tá com planos pro próximo filesystem
<Alex-Musicman> senão teria q formatar e perder tudo
<Giverny> enquanto o linux ainda tá no ntfs
<Giverny> do milênio passado
<Ricardo__> ja tem nome?
<Giverny> ops
<Giverny> enquanto o windows
<Giverny> ..
<Ricardo__> ext5?
<Ricardo__> eheheh
<Alex-Musicman> o windows tem mta frescura
<Alex-Musicman> não reconhece nenhum fs a não ser o deles
<Ricardo__> é o seven nem instala em fat32
<Ricardo__> so ntfs
<Ricardo__> eheh
<Giverny> tem um ae
<Giverny> tux3
<Alex-Musicman> agora comparação de emuladores
<Giverny> nego fala que é foda
<Alex-Musicman> wine ganha de 10x0 o cygwin
<Ricardo__> vou ver spartacus flw ae pessoal
<Alex-Musicman> flw
<Alex-Musicman> meu primeiro PC foi um Pentium 166MHz, 32MB RAM, placa de video Cirrus de 2mb xd
<Giverny> Ricardo__ já vi é massa
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman ehehe
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman diferença da memória pras de hoje
<Alex-Musicman> 2001 rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> até q na época ainda não era um péssimo PC
<Alex-Musicman> já que no meu curso tinha muitos pentium 100MHz
<Giverny> hoje já tá indo pra ddr4
<Alex-Musicman> a única máquina fodona era um K6 II 500MHz com 256mb de memória
<Alex-Musicman> me sentia nas nuvens usando essa máquina na época
<Giverny> uma ddr4 vai ter aproximadamente uns 4.266mhz
<Alex-Musicman> uia
<Giverny> só a memória já bate no teu k6
<Giverny> eheh
<Alex-Musicman> mas já estão sendo comercializadas?
<Giverny> acho que não
<Giverny> não tenho certeza
<Alex-Musicman> pra videos que já estão bem a frente
<Alex-Musicman> com as gDDR5
<Giverny> cara um pc com 3 ddr4 dessas ae
<Giverny> e um processador forte desses novos
<Giverny> não precisa de nada mais
<Alex-Musicman> uma vez eu vi um PC de 10000 reais
<Giverny> não tem aplicação que rode em um nível desse
<Alex-Musicman> tinha um proc i7 com acho q 24GB de ram, 3 placas de videos ATI Radeon HD 5xxx
<Alex-Musicman> só as placas de videos já ultrapassam a metade do preço total do computador
<Alex-Musicman> mas com 1500 reais já se pode pegar uma configuração decente
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vpe8yJp7Vs
<Giverny> 12gb dd3
<Giverny> core i7
<Giverny> dual head
<Giverny> XFX 5970BE Gigabyte EX58 4xRaptor
<Giverny> *ddr3
<Giverny> olha o cooler Alex-Musicman
<Giverny> ehehe
<Alex-Musicman> eu vi só um pedaço
<Alex-Musicman> minha net é fraca pra carregar esses videos
<Alex-Musicman> mas a configuração é boa msm
<Giverny> cara é dodói
<Giverny> o que uso esse pc
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> pra nada
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-30
<RxDx> o gato ou o kiko?
<vanessa> 99
<Distrowatch> http://www.softwarelivre.rj.gov.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=46&Itemid=66
<jyooruje> oi
<jyooruje> alguem me pode esclarecer uma duvida da consola?
<Distrowatch> qual duvida
<Distrowatch> do terminal
<jyooruje> sim
<jyooruje> deve ser uma estupidez mas eu realmente n sei se e assim ou n
<Distrowatch> fale
<jyooruje> n entendo mto do terminal
<jyooruje> ok
<jyooruje> se eu quiser abrir um programa, por exemplo o VLC e so escrever vlc no terminal certo?
<Distrowatch> sim
<jyooruje> e dps se eu quiser sair do programa?
<jyooruje> ou abrir outro
<Distrowatch> bom vc pode fazer o que achar melhor
<Distrowatch> pode abrir outro
<Distrowatch> sem problemas
<jyooruje> sim mas como?
<Distrowatch> pelo proprio terminal
<jyooruje> e q dps de abrir o programa eu n consigo escrever mais nda no terminal
<Distrowatch> isso não vejo logica
<Distrowatch> poderá fazer o que achar melhor
<jyooruje> vamos supor que quero abrir outro, o firefox por exemplo
<jyooruje> como faco?
<gbs> programa&
<gbs> saco, jyooruje?
<gbs> sacou* ?
<jyooruje> mas n acontece nda
<gbs> firefox&
<gbs> vai poder continuar usando o terminal e vai abrir o firefox
<jyooruje> sim ta funcionado!
<jyooruje> e se quiser fechar um?
<jyooruje> killall vlc por exemplo?
<Distrowatch> $ mplayer -vo caca video.ext
<jyooruje> bem obrigado pelas dicas Distrowatch  e gbs
<Distrowatch> mais alguma coisa
<Distrowatch> de onde és rapaz  ?
<jyooruje> portugal
<Distrowatch> Assim
<Distrowatch> show de bola
<Distrowatch> Qual banda vc usa ai ?
<jyooruje> banda?
<Distrowatch> sim
<jyooruje> internet?
<Distrowatch> exato
<jyooruje> ADSL
<Distrowatch> broncadeira
<jyooruje> o servico chama se Meo lol
<Distrowatch> brincadeira
<Pskol> jyooruje, de quantos mb?
<jyooruje> de contracto deviam ser 8mb
<jyooruje> mas n chega a essa velocidade
<Distrowatch> rapaz ja que vc mora ai em portugal
<Distrowatch> deveria usar a Zon multimidia
<jyooruje> n tem cobertura na zona onde moro
<jyooruje> eu n vivo numa grande cidade
<jyooruje> e vivo no interior do pais
<jyooruje> entao so tem esta mesmo
<Pskol> puxa vida, so tem 8 mb ai..
<jyooruje> ainda nao chegou aqui a fibra optica
<Pskol> aqui nego com 1 mega fica doido de felicidade
<Distrowatch> rapaz
<jyooruje> da pra ter mais velocidade
<Distrowatch> essa Zon é pica mesmo
<Distrowatch> velocidade de 1Gbps
<jyooruje> mas o meu servico e TV telefone e internet
<Distrowatch> qual o nome mesmo dessa ai ?
<jyooruje> bem agora tenho de ir, amanha e dia de trabalho
<jyooruje> meo
<jyooruje> obrigado pelas dicas
<jyooruje> vou aparecendo aqui smp q poder o/
<Pskol> por acaso alguem aqui mora no canada?
<Distrowatch> caramba
<Distrowatch> o Brasil em relação de Banda Larga aqui é fraca demais
<guilx> boa noite
<Distrowatch> por sorte a GVT esta chegando em todo Brasil
<Distrowatch> a melhor banda larga
<Pskol> tem regiao que chega 100 mbps da gvt
<Pskol> aqui so dá 20
<guilx> a net dá 100 MB
<guilx> mas ainda está muito caro
<Daekdroom> 100MB da GVT é 499, se eu me lembro bem
<Distrowatch> aonde eu moro a GVT ainda não esta
<Pskol> aqui 20 mb sai por 380 reais
<Distrowatch> isso mesmo a GVT de 100megas custa 499.90
<Pskol> por a regiao ta meio fora
<Pskol> moro em MS
<guilx> acho que a net está com um valor aproximado
<virtu> e ae
<Distrowatch> A melhor banda larga do mundo
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> 3 de abril de 2010 | 15h10
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> Ethevaldo Siqueira
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> Em fevereiro, visitei Coreia do Sul, país que dispõe hoje da melhor banda larga do mundo. Imagine, leitor, que 97% dos domicílios daquele país contam com acesso a velocidades que variam de 50 a 100 Megabits por segundo (Mbps), por apenas US$ 25 mensais (ou R$ 45), sem limitação de volume de dados baixados ou enviados.
<Distrowatch>  
<guilx> 439 a de 50 MG do virtua
<Ricardo__> Alex-Musicman, agora q vi a maquina do video q o giverny
<Ricardo__> colo antes
<guilx> não vejo a hora da gvt chegar em são paulo
<guilx> pois uso a vono pela telefonica, e a qualidade é horrível
<guilx> da ligação
<Daekdroom> Eu troquei NET pela GVT há alguns dias.
<Daekdroom> A velocidade e o preço são melhores, mas...
<Daekdroom> Para acessar qualquer coisa via http.
<Daekdroom> É horrível.
<Daekdroom> Parece discada.
<guilx> não vale a pena trocar o dns?
<Daekdroom> Eu já tentei.
<Daekdroom> As páginas ainda ficam carregando a 9KB/s, segundo o applet do gnome :S
<guilx> affe
<guilx> onde você mora?
<Daekdroom> DF
<guilx> hmm
<Distrowatch> ai vai
<Distrowatch> DNS : 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<jpbadeveloper> Olá pessoal alguém aqui conhece alguma ferramenta que instala softwares nos clientes com ubuntu em uma rede?
<virtu> virtua tah massa
<Daekdroom> Distrowatch, quando eu faço os testes do roteador, de vez em quando o Ping default gateway: falha.
<Daekdroom> Será isso?
<virtu> 5mb com media de 590k/s de boa sempre
<virtu> mas é caro se comparar
<Ricardo__> virtua aki em poa
<Ricardo__> ta otimo
<Ricardo__> sempre voando no talo
<Distrowatch> qual roteador
<Daekdroom> DSLink 260E
<Ricardo__> depende do bairro na real.. tem lugar q falam q é uma merda
<Ricardo__> vai saber ne
<Distrowatch> muda o DNS
<Distrowatch> como eu disse
<virtu> Ricardo__: pois é tb sou de poa e nao reclamo do virtua aqui
<Ricardo__> qual bairro virtu?
<Ricardo__> zn?
<virtu> gvt ja vi relatos deste genero... http e outras portas com problemas parece
<virtu> centro
<Ricardo__> bah cara qdo assinei
<Ricardo__> era lento
<Ricardo__> as 9 da noite
<Ricardo__> por ai
<Ricardo__> mas agora
<Pskol> gvt pra mim eles tisoram o torrent
<Ricardo__> qualquer horario é sempre no talo
<Ricardo__> e nunca cai
<Pskol> antes era maravilha
<Ricardo__> e torrent aki
<Distrowatch> o DNS da GVT
<Ricardo__> sempre vem voando
<Ricardo__> nunca vi esse papo de traffic shapping
<Ricardo__> pra mim nunca teve
<virtu> pois é... virtua ta massa
<Daekdroom> Eu nunca tive problema de traffic shapping
<Pskol> poise, aki na regiao tem
<virtu> poderiam baratear os preços
<Pskol> foda
<guilx> mas a net tem limide de download
<virtu> eu ia pra 10mb de boa
<Ricardo__> pois é caro
<Daekdroom> E na NET eu só tive um mês de franquia de dados.
<Ricardo__> meu plano 12 mb
<Daekdroom> O resto eles ignoraram.
<Ricardo__> ta salgado velho
<Pskol> tinha 5 mega dai eu baixei pra 1 mega s de raiva
<Ricardo__> mas tentei reduzir
<Ricardo__> pra 5
<Pskol> so da pra navega mesmo
<virtu> 12mb é muito
<Ricardo__> e baixava 20 pila
<Ricardo__> vao se catar
<virtu> só 20 pila?
<Ricardo__> é
<virtu> eu vou por 12mb entao heheh
<Ricardo__> é q usam mto o telefone aki
<Ricardo__> ae sai caro por mes
<virtu> ahh blz
<Ricardo__> mas o servico em si
<Ricardo__> é mto bom
<Ricardo__> nunca cai aki pra mim
<Daekdroom> Distrowatch, o problema não é no DNS não.
<Distrowatch> mda o DNS rapaz
<Daekdroom> Eu mudei.
<Distrowatch> tenta isso
<Distrowatch> pois esses que eu passei são muito bom mesmo
<Ricardo__> ja ate saturou
<Distrowatch> DNS do Google
<Ricardo__> nem tenho mta coisa pra baixar mais
<Ricardo__> isso q meti um hd de 1 tb aki q ta lotadaco
<Daekdroom> O que falha segundo o roteador é:   	Ping default gateway: 	FAIL
<virtu> eu to com 640gb e 250gb e ainda tem espaço
<Daekdroom> O DNS tá respondendo ok.
<Ricardo__> mas to olhando
<Ricardo__> os de 1,5 tb
<Ricardo__> quero por mais um
<Ricardo__> pra ficar aliviado
<Ricardo__> falta de espaço é terrivle
<virtu> mais um pouco tu tem o google ai
<Ricardo__> os de 2 tb
<Ricardo__> ainda nao vale
<Ricardo__> tao mto caro
<Distrowatch> é isso ai Marcos Vinicius
<Ricardo__> se bem q meu pc ta meio velho ja
<Ricardo__> nem vale investir mto nele
<Ricardo__> 4 anos ja
<Ricardo__> core 2 duo 2x2.4
<virtu> eu nao tenho mais note
<virtu> errei
<virtu> desk
<virtu> so note
<Ricardo__> 3gb ram ati 4650
<Ricardo__> maquina boa nunca deu pau
<virtu> tava querendo um desktop para mim
<Ricardo__> e ta suprindo minhas necessidades
<virtu> com monitor 23 ou 24
<Ricardo__> ja q nao jogo mto ne
<virtu> mas... nao vejo pq
<virtu> queria aquele Dell ZINO sabe
<virtu> pequeno... na manhã
<Ricardo__> hm
<Ricardo__> é eu tenho monitor 24
<Ricardo__> ae é brabo sair prum note
<Ricardo__> de 17
<Ricardo__> ou 15
<virtu> sei la.. eu nao troco note por nada
<virtu> muito pratico
<virtu> quer tirar pó da mesa
<virtu> tira o note
<virtu> e deu
<Ricardo__> eu nao troco o desk
<Ricardo__> ehahea
<Ricardo__> cada um com seus principios ne
<virtu> com certeza
<Ricardo__> eu tenho note tb
<Ricardo__> mas uso tri pouco
<Ricardo__> so na praia
<virtu> quem sabe num futuro eu tenha um desk + um net
<Ricardo__> virtu, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vpe8yJp7Vs olha o desk q o giverny colou antes
<virtu> Ricardo__: um desk destes tu liga aqui e cai a luz na restinga
<Ricardo__> aham
<Ricardo__> ahaahaha
<Ricardo__> fonte 1100 w
<Ricardo__> é quase um chuveiro
<Ricardo__> alias minto é mais q um ar condicionado
<Ricardo__> mas chuveiro nao chega a tanto
<Ricardo__> eheah
<virtu> sim
<Pskol> chuveiro chega sim
<Ricardo__> os monitores
<Ricardo__> show de bola
<Ricardo__> 4800 dolares
<Ricardo__> bagatela
<Ricardo__> eheha
<Ricardo__> pegar um desses pra ficar no msn so
<Ricardo__> eaheaha
<virtu> minha mae tem um de 19 pra jogar paciencia
<virtu> 0o
<Ricardo__> heeeh
<virtu> eu to com um note de 15, mas o proximo será de 14 ou 13
<Ricardo__> minha irma usa um p4 256 de ram na capa da gaita ja
<Ricardo__> o pc tem 10 anos usando win 2000 firme e forte
<Ricardo__> eaheahea
<virtu> guerreira ela
<Ricardo__> antivirus é impossivel de usar nele
<Ricardo__> vai assim
<virtu> é bonita?
<Ricardo__> sem nada
<virtu> =P
<Ricardo__> eheha
<Ricardo__> olha pra usar internet
<Ricardo__> e ver video
<Ricardo__> q é o q ela faz
<Ricardo__> ta bom o pc
<Pskol> virtu, to com um note de 13, filé
<Pskol> levinho
<virtu> Pskol: qual?
<Pskol> LG
<virtu> qual modelo?
<Pskol> R380
<virtu> um de 14 que curti é um vaio
<virtu> 2199 i3
<virtu> 4gb e 500gb
<Pskol> ah, nao tenho grana pra isso
<Pskol> e tbm nao preciso :D
<Pskol> de tanto
<Pskol> uso pra trabalhar e estuda nesse, ta bom demais
<virtu> ééé
<virtu> eu to com o meu bem bom aqui
<virtu> quando ele se for... eu penso
<virtu> kennex guerreiro
<virtu> 4 porta usb
<RMonteiraum> boa noite
<Distrowatch> boa noite
<Distrowatch> Daekdroom: vc é do DF é isso mesmo  ?
<Daekdroom> Sim.
<Daekdroom> O irc caiu agora pouco e eu nem percebi.
<virtu> http://www.fnac.com.br/notebook-lenovo-ideapad-z360-com-processador-intel-core-i5-450m-4gb-500gb-13-3--FNAC,,informatica-562909-9270.html
<Distrowatch> sei
<Distrowatch> por que vc não colocar um Linksys WAG120n-br ai rapaz é mostro
<Distrowatch> Daekdroom : vc usa a GVT de quantos megas mesmo  ?
<Daekdroom> 10
<Distrowatch> pow ta show
<Distrowatch> poderia colocar 15 ai
<Daekdroom> A velocidade de 10 megas é bem o que eu preciso.
<Daekdroom> Pra downloads funciona normal. Demora um pouco no início, só.
 * RMonteiraum de olho no canal
<RMonteiraum> mudando de peixe pra sardinha
<RMonteiraum> to curioso em relacao ao virtualbox
<RMonteiraum> ele te da a opcao de criar o HD virtual, add as interfaces de rede, qto de ram, de video, etc... inclusive, por onde q ele vai dar boot primeiro, sendo possivel colocar o cd do SO pra instalar
<RMonteiraum> PERGUNTA: onde é q eu vejo a desgraça da tela de instação ???
<RMonteiraum> rsrsrsrs
<RMonteiraum> instalação... OBS: rodando headless
<RMonteiraum> q caidera
<RMonteiraum> to precisando de um rotador N
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<_Deko_> alguem sabe ai como instalar net virtual+ tp link routeador td-w8901g
<Distrowatch> calma ai rapaz
<Distrowatch> esse Router e ADSL
<_Deko_> ?
<_Deko_> virtua+
<_Deko_> Distrowatch é sim
<_Deko_> mais pra tem varias opcoes lá ...
<RMonteiraum> PPPoE
<RMonteiraum> virtua = speedy?
<_Deko_> virtua = net
<Distrowatch> não
<RMonteiraum> hummm'
<RMonteiraum> entaum...
<Distrowatch> virtua  net eu sei
<RMonteiraum> Dynamic
<_Deko_> nao precisa autenticar...
<_Deko_> coloquei dynamic mas as vezes ele nao navega
<RMonteiraum> dynamic e pronto
<RMonteiraum> problema com DNS
<_Deko_> no desktop as vezes ele nao navega na wireless
<RMonteiraum> NET eh uma merda mesmo
<RMonteiraum> mesmo
<RMonteiraum> em qualquer lugar do mundo
<_Deko_> tipo
<RMonteiraum> add o dns do virtua no servidor dhcp
<RMonteiraum> se hover a opcao
<_Deko_> ta
<RMonteiraum> houver
<_Deko_> dexa te passar mais uma coisa
<_Deko_> tipo
<_Deko_> agora noot nao ta entrando
<_Deko_> ele ta com ips
<_Deko_> do reteador 192.168.1.*
<_Deko_> getway
<_Deko_> ip
<_Deko_> etc...
<_Deko_> aqui no desktop onde ta navegando o micro ta com os ip externo
<_Deko_> 187.39.37.* etc..
<_Deko_> ta estranho...
<_Deko_> dai reinicio noot as vezes ele puxa endeços do reteador as vezes esses outros...
<Distrowatch> cara coloca o DNS do Google 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<_Deko_> Daekdroom
<_Deko_> ops
<_Deko_> Distrowatch ta e ai?
<_Deko_> aff
<_Deko_> nada viajei
<_Deko_> kk
<_Deko_> ok vo testa
<rmonteiro> até onde você me leu? _Deko_?
<rmonteiro> ??
<rmonteiro> ??
<_Deko_> rmonteiro: ate
<_Deko_> dns do google
<RMonteiraum> do virtua
<RMonteiraum> add o dns do virtua no servidor dhcp
<RMonteiraum> se não houver, você add na interface de rede mesmo
<_Deko_> ta
<RMonteiraum> nunca mais você vai ter problemas
<_Deko_> q merda né veio tava usando velox tava otimo nunca tive problema com meu router fui bota essa merda por causa da tv a cabo
<_Deko_> tomei no rabo
<RMonteiraum> você é o milionézimo septuagézimo nono usuário a TOMAR NO RABO, Parabéns!!! isso não é brincadeira!
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> net consegue ser pior q provedor á Rádio
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<_Deko_> kk
<_Deko_> RMonteiraum mais revista info nao diz isso veio
<_Deko_> kkk
<_Deko_> tipo
<_Deko_> nao acredito muito mas
<RMonteiraum> aqui em Vix-ES a NET é tão ruim, q qdo me perguntam se a net é boa eu respondo: você compraria computador em loja de geladeira? Entao, não compre internet em empresa de Tv a cabo
<_Deko_> q notei no pc q funciona q ela nao ocila tanto igual minha velox da oi
<RMonteiraum> vai ver a oscilação se devia a algum problema no seu cabeamento, filtros adsl...
<RMonteiraum> porque tive velox por 6 anos aqui
<RMonteiraum> nunca tive problemas, a não ser qdo o filtro bixava
<RMonteiraum> daí
<RMonteiraum> mudei pra gvt porque a oi não tinha 10 mb
<_Deko_> RMonteiraum aqui na minha cidade a oi é uma lixo
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, é só dizer que net é criação da rede globo, sem mais comentarios, pelo menso comentarios bons... :P
<peregrinator_six> *menos...
<_Deko_> gvt q é top aqui
<Distrowatch> rapaz
<Distrowatch> muda pra GVT então
<RMonteiraum> peregrinator_six você por aqui...
<Distrowatch> Coloca logo 15 megas
<RMonteiraum> realmente, o combo da net é barato e atraente
<Distrowatch> e .... show
<_Deko_> queria tv a cabo
<RMonteiraum> usam voip ( e isso me faz admirar quem convergiu a solução pra eles)
<_Deko_> nao to muito me importando com velcidade
<RMonteiraum> mas a internet, sem comentários
<peregrinator_six> GVT a única operadora de banda larga de verdade do brasil! \o/
<_Deko_> so quero navegaga donw faço no trampo
<_Deko_> vo restat
<Daekdroom> peregrinator_six, GVT tá me passando raiva. :|
<_Deko_> aqui nos equips
<_Deko_> coloquei dns
<_Deko_> no router
<_Deko_> logo volto...
<RMonteiraum> falow
<_Deko_> obrigado pessoal
<_Deko_> ;)
<RMonteiraum> voltae e fala q q deu
<_Deko_> RMonteiraum ok
<RMonteiraum> _Deko_
<RMonteiraum> o final do dns é 15 e o outro 16?
<_Deko_> sim
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, eu disse melhor e não mais perfeita! ;)
<_Deko_> isso
<RMonteiraum> eh o mesmo daqui de vix
<RMonteiraum> sux
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> vai la
<_Deko_> kkk
<_Deko_> ok
<_Deko_> fui
<Daekdroom> peregrinator_six, mas quando você tem problema para acessar páginas qualquer na internet (e não é problema de DNS), melhor não consegue ser
<RMonteiraum> Daekdroom deve ser outro problema...
<RMonteiraum> aqui eh 100%
<RMonteiraum> no caso, o tel da GVt q eh meio bugado
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> as vezes fala q o numero q eu to discando não existe e tals
<Daekdroom> Amanhã eu ligo lá para eles testarem o sinal.
<RMonteiraum> mas a internet, indiscutivel
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, fiote, já falei, melhor e não perfeita! ;)
<RMonteiraum> entra no seu modem e veja aí
<Daekdroom> Eu estou olhando no modem. É por isso que eu tenho certeza que tem algum problema.
<Distrowatch> vamos com calma
<RMonteiraum> hummm
<Daekdroom> O teste de ping no gateway padrão falha.
<RMonteiraum> euheim
<Distrowatch> fale o que esta acontecendo de forma a poder ajudar
<RMonteiraum> modem bixado entaum?
<Distrowatch> vai uma dica
<Daekdroom> O único outro modem ADSL que eu tenho aqui é muito velho. Não tem drivers.
<Distrowatch> Linksys WAG120N-BR
<RMonteiraum> wag é access point...
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, macumba não é culpa de nenhuma operadora de serviços não brother! :P
 * RMonteiraum esta vendo a bizzarragem
<Daekdroom> Macumba? Ninguém falou em macumba.
<RMonteiraum> como diz o val baiano; Se macumba fosse boa, seria Boacumba
<RMonteiraum> HeHeHe :)
<RMonteiraum> !ping!!!! você é inteligente?
<ubottu-br> RMonteiraum: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<RMonteiraum> !ping !!!! você é inteligente?
<ubottu-br> RMonteiraum: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<_Deko_> tipo
<_Deko_> RMonteiraum
<_Deko_> desktop deu
<RMonteiraum> mto legal isso
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<_Deko_> no meu noot deu
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, ASUSHAUSHAUSHAUHS
<peregrinator_six> né!
<_Deko_> no noot da minha veia nao eu
<_Deko_> mesma merda
<Andre_Gondim> ...
<_Deko_> mais os dns setou
<RMonteiraum> deko, mandou refazer a conexao no note dela?
<_Deko_> RMonteiraum sim
<RMonteiraum> _Deko_
<_Deko_> q vieje cara
<_Deko_> nunca vi isso
<RMonteiraum> desativa a interface e ativa denovo
<Distrowatch> Linksys WAG120N-BR Wireless-N Home ADSL2+ Modem-Router
<RMonteiraum> olha nos detalhes da conexao se ele esta pegando os dns q você colocou no router
<RMonteiraum> se sim, beleza
<RMonteiraum> se naum., você ta navegando no note por sorte
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<_Deko_> RMonteiraum sim
<_Deko_> mais getway
<_Deko_> está do router
<RMonteiraum> gateway ele pega no router
<RMonteiraum> beleza
<_Deko_> mais auqi no desktop
<_Deko_> nao ta pegando mesmo getway
<_Deko_> e nem no meu noot
<RMonteiraum> os dns q tem q ser os q você especificou
<_Deko_> sim
<_Deko_> o dns ta pegando
<_Deko_> sim
<_Deko_> conferi
<RMonteiraum> se estiver o mesmo do gateway, o router não conseguiu repassar
<_Deko_> tava uma salada iss
<RMonteiraum> no note dela ta automatico?
<RMonteiraum> veja se não ta definido manualmente
<_Deko_> ta td auto
<_Deko_> isso acontece aleatorio
<_Deko_> se eu reiniciar o meu noot ou desktop
<_Deko_> isso acontece
<_Deko_> ta uma coisa estranha
<RMonteiraum> a coisa estranha é a combinação de net com tplink
<RMonteiraum> rsrsrs
<RMonteiraum> tp link ehg mto bom pra conxoes adsll
<RMonteiraum> adsl
<_Deko_> sim
<_Deko_> cara esquece
<_Deko_> amanha tento
<RMonteiraum> pra conexoes a cabo, esquece
<_Deko_> vo ve tv
<RMonteiraum> hehehe
<RMonteiraum> falow
<_Deko_> kkk
<RMonteiraum> qualquer coisa
<RMonteiraum> add o dns na interface de rede
<_Deko_> so isos q serve essa merda
<RMonteiraum> deixa o ip automatico e coloca o dns manualmente
<RMonteiraum> resolve
<_Deko_> vo add
<_Deko_> amanha
<RMonteiraum> acredite, ja ganhei mto $$$ com isso
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<_Deko_> tenho q procura no yp
<_Deko_> tp*
<RMonteiraum> ninguém consegui fazer
<_Deko_> vo usa tv pra testa essa merda
<RMonteiraum> quem fazia? mister R
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<_Deko_> RMonteiraum
<_Deko_> vlw
<_Deko_> amanha entro ai
<RMonteiraum> ninguém conseguia fazer
<_Deko_> falo resultado
<_Deko_> kkk
<RMonteiraum> falow
<_Deko_> ba noite pessoal
<RMonteiraum> valew vlew
<_Deko_> boa*
<RMonteiraum> boa noite
<RMonteiraum> peregrinator_six
<RMonteiraum> c usa Vbox?
<RMonteiraum> ja te perguntei isso?
<peregrinator_six> da Oraclo...?!
<Distrowatch> VirtualBox
<RMonteiraum> Oraculo
<RMonteiraum> eh
<peregrinator_six> ODEIO A ORACLO!
<RMonteiraum> você usa o q?
<RMonteiraum> pra vm
<RMonteiraum> ou não usa?
<peregrinator_six> VM...?!
<peregrinator_six> não uso, não tenho necessidades e nem maquina!
<RMonteiraum> AUhiUAHiUAHiuAHiuHAiuAHiuHAiuHAiuHaiuHaiuHAiuhA
<RMonteiraum> heim
<RMonteiraum> mudando de peixe pra frango
<RMonteiraum> testou a placa lá?
<peregrinator_six> ainda não...
<peregrinator_six> mas logo, logo compro e testo!
<peregrinator_six> ai lhe falo! :)
<RMonteiraum> você falando <peregrinator_six> não uso, não tenho necessidades e nem maquina!
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, qual o seu programa de IRC...?!
<RMonteiraum> me faz lembrar qdo tudo mundo tinha pentium 233 e eu um 486DxII 66
<RMonteiraum> rsrrs
<RMonteiraum> scoop
<peregrinator_six> scoop...?!
<RMonteiraum> eh pra win
<RMonteiraum> no note não consegui colocar linux... da kernel panic com qualquer distro
<RMonteiraum> merda de HP
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<Distrowatch> opa
<Distrowatch> Qual o modelo do Note
<Distrowatch> ?
<RMonteiraum> se bem q essa nhaca aqui é refubished
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> dv6000 series
<RMonteiraum> se eu levantar o note pra ver
<RMonteiraum> cai a conexao
<RMonteiraum> to longe do router
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> pq?
<RMonteiraum> vo nessa
<Distrowatch> vc não coseguiu colocar
<Distrowatch> nenhuma distro nele
<Distrowatch> aff
<RMonteiraum> Distrowatch rapaz, as q me atendiam, não
<RMonteiraum> tentei colocar mandriva, ubuntu, centos, fedora....
<RMonteiraum> todos davam kernel panic
<Distrowatch> kkk
<RMonteiraum> no primeiro update
<RMonteiraum> impressionível
<Distrowatch> Gentoo tentou
<RMonteiraum> coisas da HP
<RMonteiraum> não
<RMonteiraum> não conheço ele ainda
<Distrowatch> hum
<Distrowatch> pense bem
<RMonteiraum> por isso q eu gosto da Dell
<Distrowatch> numa distro
<Distrowatch> dica Gentoo e Sabayon
<Distrowatch> depois me fale
<RMonteiraum> to com um server no laboratorio... q ta até com o OpenManage q teoricamente soh funciona em Win2003, 2008 RHEL 5 e 6 e SuSe
<Distrowatch> hum
<RMonteiraum> e... diz a Dell q só pode rodar com esses SOs
<RMonteiraum> e ta rodando
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> no centos
<RMonteiraum> CentOS 5.5
<RMonteiraum> me apaixonei por CentOS... e tem gente q fala q o fedora é melhor...
<RMonteiraum> Distrowatch você saca de VBOx?
<Distrowatch> Pavilion DV7-4078CA
<Distrowatch> é uma maravilha
<Distrowatch> sim ja usei Vbox
<Distrowatch> mais qual motivo
<RMonteiraum> to tentdando entender como instalar SO no modo headless
<RMonteiraum> crio o Hd virtual, a maquina, carrego a iso pro boot mas não consigo ver a praga da tela
<RMonteiraum> de instalacao do SO
<Distrowatch> Alguém ai tem convite para o Torrent Leech?
<Analista_Tux> pessoal com faço para restaura a configuração original do painel superior
<Analista_Tux> ??
<peregrinator_six> ...
<RMonteiraum> silencio no canal
<Distrowatch> ohhhhhhhh
<RMonteiraum> musiquinha de suspense
<Distrowatch> botão direito na desk adicionar painel
<Distrowatch> rsrsrs
<Distrowatch> opa
<Distrowatch> errado
<Distrowatch> com o botão direito
<Distrowatch> na barra inferior
<Distrowatch> Intel Core i7-720QM processor 1.60GHz with Turbo Boost Technology up to 2.80 GHz, 8GB DDR3 System Memory (2 DIMM), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 graphics 1024MB DDR3, HD 1280GB (5400RPM), LightScribe Blu-ray ROM with SuperMulti DVD±R/RW Double Layer Support, 17.3” diagonal High Definition+ HP BrightView Infinity LED Display (1600 x 900), Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN, 802.11b/g/n WLAN,
<RMonteiraum> `vo nessa
<RMonteiraum> ja dei um shutdown -h now no servidor
<RMonteiraum> e agora só falta um shutdown -a /t 0
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> fui
<Distrowatch> ohhhhhhh
<Distrowatch> parabéns
<Distrowatch> init 0
 * peregrinator_six TROLL DETECTED, ENTER MODE QUIT NOW
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<Distrowatch> boa noite
<sandrossv> boa
<Distrowatch> quer alguma ajuda
<Pskol> opa
<BuChEcHa> Bom dia galera !!!
<godu> oi
<pqatsi> aew
<jpbadeveloper> bom dia
<godu> o que vocês usam para para falar com os amigos pela internet?
<pqatsi> empathy
<pqatsi> mas n e meu favorito nao
<willianalberto> emesene
<pqatsi> pra irc, irssi/weechat (Weechat uso pouco)
<willianalberto> pro irc eu uso o xchat
<godu> e voip?
<willianalberto> skype
<Daekdroom> Pra MSN eu uso o pidgin
<godu> o skype está para ser open source?
<willianalberto> a desenvolvedora diz que não pretende transformar ele em open source
<willianalberto> pelo menos é o que no site deles
<pqatsi> godcara
<pqatsi> godu: voce ta considerando cliente SIP ou qualquer voip?
<pqatsi> godu: se for sip, tem o linphone, que gosta do meu Vono (www.falevono.com.br)
<godu> eu acho que tenho um sip, se aquilo é um sip
<pqatsi> godu: que servico é?
<godu> tenho um numero voip do sapo
<pqatsi> Sapo acho que é sip tb
<godu> eu tenho esse numero configurado para um telefone no router
<godu> as chamadas do skype passam pelos servidores deles?
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> skype usa protocolo totalmente diferente
<pqatsi> godu: ah, eh sip sim
<pqatsi> funciona com o linphone
<pqatsi> Margraf: aeeeew
<Margraf> pqatsi: ae blza?
 * pqatsi joga uma bolinha de papel no Margraf e chama ele de sumido
<Margraf> uai eu to aqui praticamente tds os dias
<pqatsi> Margraf: mas fica mudo :P
<pqatsi> Margraf: já saiu do acre?
<Margraf> do Maranhão?
 * pqatsi sabe que não é acre mas nao perde a piada
<Margraf> já, retornei pro Paraná em Julho/2009 e já mês que vem já vou embora denovo
<pqatsi> po, tem tempo q a gente n se fala hein
<pqatsi> Margraf: volta pro latifundio sarney ou tem outro lugar em mente?
<Margraf> pqatsi: latifundio sarney nem pensar!!!! huehuehueheu
<Margraf> pqatsi: to indo a dublin/irlanda pra ficar de 6 meses a 1 ano la
<pqatsi> UHAuHAuHA
<pqatsi> nooooooooooooo
<pqatsi> que fino!
<Margraf> fino nada
<Margraf> apenas metas a serem realizadas
<pqatsi> claro que é fino
<Margraf> e viva ao "Seguro desespero"
<pqatsi> quer dizer que as coisas vao longe ;)
<pqatsi> HAUhUAhUahUAhUA
<pqatsi> Margraf: saiu do banco?
<Margraf> pqatsi: nao ainda....
<Margraf> pqatsi: se Deus me permitir, amanhã
<pqatsi> hahahah
<Margraf> já até deixei minha CTPS separada hoje
<Margraf> pra levar amanha
<Margraf> meu chefe ja conseguiu autorização para me "desligar"
<pqatsi> Margraf: mas tu ta vazando por conta da viagem pra irlanda?
<pqatsi> ou pq encheu o saco?
<Margraf> pqatsi: "ambos os dois"
<pqatsi> hahahahah
<godu> o skype é peer-to-peer, quer dizer que a ligação é direta
<Margraf> pqatsi:  na vdd eu tive no canada no meio do ano passado... e ai eu fui me planejando já pra cair fora...
<pqatsi> Margraf: menino viajado
<pqatsi> godu: mais ou menos na pratica
<Margraf> pqatsi: e viva as minhas dividas pra conseguir isso heuheueh
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> Margraf: mas o que vc pretende arrumar agora?
<godu> faz diferença eu telefona para o vizinho do lado ou para o chinês na ásia?
<willianalberto> se a net for boa, nao, a qualidade é a mesma
<willianalberto> mes passado eu liguei pra um colega meu na russia
<willianalberto> mo chiadera
<Margraf> pqatsi: vou lá fazer meu intercâmbio, vou descansar a cabeça e quando eu voltar eu procuro um trampo novo heuheuheuhe
<Margraf> willianalberto: estranho... eu ligo bastante pelo skype
<Margraf> willianalberto: e nunca tive problemas, tanto pc-pc, qto pc-fone
<Margraf> mto embora tenho usado bem phone-to-phone pelo JustVoip
<willianalberto> é que voce nao teve que usar uma dial para ligar :p
<willianalberto> eu tava sem o speedy no dia
<pqatsi> godu: cara, depende do ponto de vista
<pqatsi> godu: de rede, sim, faz
<pqatsi> hahaha
 * pqatsi é bem feliz com o Vono
<Margraf> pqatsi: de quem e o vono? vono pra mim e marca de sopa ehuehuehuehe
<pqatsi> Margraf: UHAuHAuHAuHUAh, eu pensava a mesma coisa
<pqatsi> Margraf: mas vono é o voip da GVT
<pqatsi> :D
<Margraf> ah eh mesmo
<Margraf> mas eles ainda comercializam?
<pqatsi> sim!
<pqatsi> vai de vento em popa
<Margraf> certa vez qdo ainda estava a morar na sarneylandia vc me disse dele... mas la nao era cliente gvt
<Margraf> aqui no PR eu era na minha casa e na casa do meu pai eh tbm
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> Sarneylandia... Ta mais pra Latifundio do Vô Sarney
<pqatsi> :D
<Margraf> pqatsi: tenho buscado testado bastante coisa pra quando tiver a morar na IRE
 * peregrinator_six sarneylandia oh ceus... :P
<Margraf> peregrinator_six: sarneylandia é apenas um dos dois redutos dele
<peregrinator_six> Margraf, easy man, entendi! ;)
<peregrinator_six> baum dia pra ce!
<Margraf> pqatsi: tava querendo um nr aqui no BR pra "transferir" pra la ehuehueheuh
<pqatsi> Margraf: usa o vono cara
<pqatsi> Margraf: vc tem nro fixo e fala via sip
<pqatsi> e é barato as pampas
<Margraf> pqatsi: então ele me serviria pra ter um Nr aqui no Paraná e eu quero outro no MA
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> voce paga acho q 5 conto por nro adicional
<pqatsi> :D
<Margraf> pqatsi: mas lá não tem gvt, o sarney nao deixa ehuheueh
<pqatsi> Margraf: nao precisa
<pqatsi> era o mesmo em minas
<pqatsi> eles tem PABX
<pqatsi> quer ver? qual e o DDD de lá?
<Margraf> 99
<Margraf> o lugar é tão "inxegável" que no codigos dos DDD é o ultimo
<pqatsi> xover se tem
<pqatsi> :p
<pqatsi> Margraf: eh, eu fui na telelistas confirmar :p
<Margraf> vc nao acreditou q era 99?!
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> tem pabx em rondonia mas n tem na sarneylandia
<Margraf> hauhauhauha
<Margraf> claro
<Margraf> o sarney nao deixa heuehuehueh
<pqatsi> aih é tenso
<Margraf> uma vez eu vi um lugar q tinha um nr voip do MA
<Margraf> mas nao me recordo qual eh
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> qqr coisa
<pqatsi> arruma uma casa de amigo, poe um nro de tel seu e liga ele num Asterisk :D
<pqatsi> usa aqueles modem Intel 537EP que é o único winmodem que funciona no pabx via zaptel
<pqatsi> e aideusodade
<Margraf> eu nunca nem sei como usar o asterisk
<Margraf> inclusive ja pensei em usar ele pra essa finalidade
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> usa uma distro pabx
<pqatsi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asterisk_(PBX)
<pqatsi> tem umas 3 ou 4 boas
<Margraf> hummm
<pqatsi> acho ate q lembro o nome de uma
<pqatsi> Margraf: http://www.freepbx.org/ e http://fonality.com/trixbox/downloads?utm_source=trixboxOrg&utm_medium=quick-link&utm_content=rightbartop-trixboxce&utm_campaign=fonalitysites
<Margraf> deixa eu salvar isso aqui pra qdo eu tiver ocioso semana q vem
<Margraf> pqatsi: eu ainda tenho que ver como funciona e qual o recurso q eu tenho pra isso ehuehuehueh
<pqatsi> qqr coisa so dar o berro
<Margraf> huhuhuhuh
<Margraf> como eu faria? eu tenho q ter um numero voip ou um numero fixo ou apenas um pc numa rede?
<pqatsi> um modem e um cabo de rede
<pqatsi> o mais barato que vc vai conseguir comprar é um intel 57ep
<pqatsi> *537ep
<pqatsi> o modem vai na linha telefonica
<pqatsi> e o cabo de rede vai na rede de dados
<Margraf> hummm acho q minha mae cancelou o telefone fixo dela
<pqatsi> voce se conecta via sip ao seu computador, e disca saindo pelo modem :D
<mateusjmf> bom dia a todos
<Margraf> mateusjmf: bom dia
<mateusjmf> meu wine parou de funcionar está ativo mas não roda nada!
<peregrinator_six> baum dia pra ce soo
<Margraf> pq o skype nao tem nr online?!
<pqatsi> falta de pabx no br?
<Margraf> acho q sim
<Margraf> pqatsi: mas acho q eu vou ficar com o JustVoip mesmo
<Margraf> pqatsi: a conexao na sarneylandia nao presta... e ai entra no site e manda ligar phone-to-phone
<pqatsi> hm
<Margraf> ai  pelo menos depende da conexao deles eueuehueh
<Margraf> e so pago € 10,00 a cada 120 dais
<paulo> pessol estava  atualizando  o ubuntu, quando  reiniciei  ele  trava  na  tela  de  login,  alguem  disposto a  me  ajudar  ae?
<Margraf> pqatsi: sabes?
<pqatsi> uh?
<Margraf> (12:00:03) paulo: pessol estava  atualizando  o ubuntu, quando  reiniciei  ele  trava  na  tela  de  login,  alguem  disposto a  me  ajudar  ae?
<Margraf> eu nao sei nada neh euheuehuehe
<pqatsi> rs
<pqatsi> paulo: tente salvar via console uma copia do /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<paulo> como   vou entrar  no  console
<pqatsi> control + alt + f1
<paulo> eu  entro  no  recovery mode, so  que trava  tbm
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> nao chega a perguntar se vc quer abrir um shell?
<paulo> nao
<pqatsi> da boot com um livecd
<pqatsi> e entra no irc apartir dele
<paulo> se  eu  clicar  so  c   entra  aki-  grub>
<pqatsi> [30/01-12:05:24] < pqatsi> da boot com um livecd
<pqatsi> [30/01-12:05:27] < pqatsi> e entra no irc apartir dele
<paulo> so que  nao sei  os  comandos  q  usa  ai
<pqatsi> https://webchat.freenode.net
<pqatsi> simples
<paulo> to  numm netbook
<pqatsi> paulo: o prompt do grub nao vai te ajudar
<pqatsi> paulo: nao impede ue, da boot num usb :D
<paulo> e nao  tenho  gravador  externo
<paulo> to  sem  usb
<paulo> pen
<Margraf> desculpa pqatsi eu tive q sair literalmente correndo pq minha vo foi pra UTI e o meu vô ta louco
<pqatsi> vai la
<pqatsi> Margraf: boa sorte
<pqatsi> paulo: quando voce tiver, vc volta
<pqatsi> paulo: infelzimente precisa de log pra poder ver o que acontece ai
<paulo> mas  na  linha   grub>  nao  tem  como  recuperar na?
<Margraf> pqatsi: obrigado, mesmo sabendo que é praticamente irreversível agradeço o apoio.
<pqatsi> Margraf: ;)
<pqatsi> paulo: nao
<pqatsi> aquilo e so o boot loader
<paulo> pra  que  serve?
<pqatsi> pra carregar o sistema operacional ue
<pqatsi> paulo: o grub e so o codigo que é gravado na MBR do disco que permite carregar o sistema que voce quiser
<paulo> mas  ali  tem vario  comandos
<pqatsi> no caso o linux
<paulo> da  de  editar  tbm
<pqatsi> paulo: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot
<paulo> valeu
<Ernandes> boa
<Pskol> iae
<Ernandes> pq o calor afeta a mente
<Ernandes> pq
<Ernandes> moerte
<Ernandes> muerte
<True_Love> oi
<True_Love> Tem alguém aqui?
<Ernandes> nao tem
<pqatsi> só os antigos espiritos do mal
<pqatsi> :D
<ruffleS> transformem esta forma decadente em muuunhaaaa
<True_Love> Poxa, to com um problema aqui, já formatei pc duas vezes e continua
<ruffleS> lol
<Ernandes> vende o pc
<ruffleS> True_Love, qual é o problema?
<True_Love> Eu instalei ubuntu em uma partição separada do windows e quando tento fazer o post em um fórum, seja lá o que for, não vai. No Windows tudo vai direitinho, mas no Ubuntu dá problema.
<True_Love> Por favor, me ajudem, pago com minha eterna gratidão.
<True_Love> Quando clico em reply, manda baixar um forum.php.
<True_Love> Já procurei em todos 4 cantos da internet por uma resposta, vocês aqui são a última fagulha da chama de minha esperança.
<Ernandes> q coisa
<ruffleS> True_Love, ja tentou com outro navegador?
<True_Love> Já. Com o chromium não posso fazer upload de imagens e fica dando erros várias vezes.
<ruffleS> True_Love, firefox?
<True_Love> Firefox é o que veio junto do ubuntu, justamente ele que retorna um download de forum.php.
<ruffleS> True_Love, ja tentou usando a conta de convidado?
<ruffleS> ou com outro usuario?
<Monarquista> ruffleS: buenas! :)
<True_Love> já. O roteador liga 3 PCs, todos eles funcionam perfeitamente. Só o meu que não(O único com ubuntu, aliás).
<ruffleS> Monarquista, hola compadre, que tal?!
<Monarquista> ruffleS:  calor que tá quase fazendo todo mundo cair dentro do Hades aqui... :S
<ruffleS> True_Love, cria uma conta e testa la pra ver se funciona
<True_Love> Peraí, ruffleS
<True_Love> explica melhor o processo que to meio confuso..
<True_Love> Criar uma conta
<True_Love> ethernet?
<True_Love> uma nova conexão?
<ruffleS> não
<ruffleS> cria um novo usuario no ubutu, loga por ele e testa pra ver se funciona
<True_Love> ok
<True_Love> Vou lá, já volto.
<True_Love> RUFFLES...
<True_Love> Não deu certo.
<True_Love> Alguma alma caridosa poderia me ajudar?
<True_Love> Ninguém?
<True_Love> Poxa..
<Ernandes> ta feio
<DodgeThis> Oi pessoal
<ruffleS> oi DodgeThis
<DodgeThis> alguem ja montou um sistema com raid 1 + spare disk?
<ruffleS> não sei nem do que se trata :S
<DodgeThis> heheheh
<DodgeThis> reduncia de discos
<DodgeThis> *redundancia de discos
<DodgeThis> caso um avarie o outro continua a trabalhar
<ruffleS> mmm.. entendi..
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<ruffleS> boa noite sandrossv
<sandrossv> :)
<Ernandes> aff
<ruffleS> novato_br, sumido!
<fetinho> : >
<gilberto> boa noite..to tentando baixar jogos no ubuntu games mas nao to conseguindo
<gilberto> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<gilberto> oq eh o repositorio ubuntu games?
<gilberto> ?????
<gilberto> por favor tem alguem aih?
<ruffleS> tem
<gilberto> :)
<gilberto> me ajuda por favor ruffles
<ruffleS> calma.. vou ajudar
<gilberto> como faço pra baixar o open sonic e instalar?
<ruffleS> gilberto, estou entrando na pagina do ubuntu games pra ver como faz pra instalar e já já eu te digo
<gilberto> obrigado ruffles
<gilberto> é só la que consigo encontrar jogos pro ubuntu?
<gilberto> queria um de corrida
<ruffleS> gilberto, lá é o melhor lugar pra achar os jogos. conteúdo em portugues, etc
<ruffleS> gilberto, inclusive o criador do site tá aqui nesse momento
<ruffleS> Coringao
<ruffleS> gilberto, aqui tem explicando como instala o repositório do ubuntu games http://www.ubuntugames.org/br/repository
<Coringao> ruffleS, opa blz
<ruffleS> Coringao, blz mano
<Coringao> blz
<gilberto> ruffles esse tutorial ta desatualizado eu acho..nao to achando o canais de software
<gilberto> como ali na imagem
<gilberto> ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<ruffleS> gilberto, você deve estar com o ubuntu mais novo 10.10
<gilberto> isso
<ruffleS> gilberto, aperta alt+f2 e executa o seguinte comando: gksu software-properties-gtk
<Coringao> gilberto, vai nos central de programas do ubuntu
<gilberto> nao da pra fazer no novo ubuntu ruffles?
<novato_br> ruffleS: e ae cara
<novato_br> vlz
<novato_br> blz?
<ruffleS> novato_br, vlz mano!
<ruffleS> hehehe
<Coringao> gilberto, clica no editar
<novato_br> ruffleS: desculpa naum ter respondido antes
<gilberto> to indo coringao
<novato_br> toh viciado em cinema coreano cara
<Coringao> gilberto, la tem o canais de software
<gilberto> obrigado tbm ruffles
<ruffleS> novato_br, iauhuiahuaihuai essa foi boa
<novato_br> toh assistindo alguns filmes, ruffleS
<ruffleS> gilberto, de nada :)
<novato_br> naum, cara, toh falando serio
<novato_br> a unica coisa chata eh q os filmes deles sao longos
<novato_br> geralmente, 2hrs de filme
<gilberto> agora oq eu faço coringao
<novato_br> mas toh assistindo agora my girl is an agent
<novato_br> o filme eh bao
<novato_br> my girlfriend*
<Coringao> gilberto, agora so seguir o tutorial
<gilberto> como eu sei se minha placa de video esta funcionando corretamente e foi reconhecida pelo sistema ubuntu
<novato_br> ruffleS: ainda o filme naum terminou, vou pra lah, falou?
<gilberto> ?
<ruffleS> novato_br, o audio é em koreano? deve ser super interessante
<ruffleS> novato_br, ok. vai la mano
<gilberto> eh uma gforce 8800gts
<novato_br> mas que bom que tu ainda aparece aki, ruffleS
<novato_br> ruffleS: soh assisto filme com audio original
<ruffleS> novato_br, de vez em quando :D
<novato_br> dublagem nem sempre presta
<novato_br> ah cara, toh descobrindo um mundo diferente de hollywood
<ruffleS> novato_br, é bom sair da matrix de vez em quando neh...
<novato_br> huaeheu, ruffleS
<novato_br> eh isso ae
<novato_br> cara, vou lah, depois a gente se fala, e ve se naum some
<ruffleS> 안녕히 계세요
<novato_br> abraços, ruffleS
<novato_br> aehauehuae
<ruffleS> An-nyŏng-hi ge-se-yo
<ruffleS> té logo :D
<novato_br> eheheeh
<novato_br> eu ainda naum cheguei a esse nivel em coreano, ruffleS
<novato_br> se fosse japones
<novato_br> ateh q dava pra entender alguma coisa
<novato_br> falow
<gilberto> *falha ao baixar informações do repositório (coringao)
<gilberto> ERRO: W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntugames.org/dists/ubuntugames/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Coringao> gilberto, segue o tutorial
<gilberto> segui tudo
<gilberto> pweguei a chave e tal
<gilberto> no final deu isso
<gilberto> falha ao baixar informações do repositorio
<Coringao> gilberto, ele pede pra vc desativar o (codigo Fonte)
<gilberto> desativei...
<kaian> alguem pode me explicar como instalar o libreoffice
<gilberto> diz pra eu verificar minha conexao com a internet
<gilberto> ta tudo certo com minha conexao
<gilberto> sera q eh o firewall
<Coringao> oxe
<gilberto> posso instalar metade ubuntu e metade xp no meu pc neh
<gilberto> daih deixo o xp soh pra jogo
<ruffleS> kaian, tem um PPA do libreoffice
<kaian> ruffles mais eu baixei o libreoffice , sera que tem algum comando pra instalar
<ruffleS> kaian, baixou de onde?
<kaian> do propio site
<kaian> libreoffice
<kaian> LibO_3.3.0_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<ruffleS> kaian, tem que descompactar esse arquivo
<[celia]> hola
<pqatsi> [celia]: aeeeew!
<[celia]> o/
<geekSapiens> [21:09:39] >>> Entrou: ShadowBelmolve__ [~quassel@189.72.190.123]
<fetinho> 666
<geekSapiens> fetinho: oi irmão de fé
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-23
<Iron_746P> boa noite, alguém pode me ensinar a limpar o histórico dos arquivos do DASH no Ubuntu 11.10?
<odias> alguém conhece como configura o microfone no ubuntu 11.10
<odias> ja venho tentando de tudo configura o microfone
<odias> este é meu ultimo recurso
<odias> com pessoas profissionais
<Dead_Thinker> odias, hehe, cara, não tive problemas com isso, que versão tá usando?
<odias> 11.10
<odias> cara venho tentando de tudo
<odias> mesmo
<Dead_Thinker> Já deu uma mechida nas Preferências de som?
<odias> ja
<Dead_Thinker> odias, normalmente eu testo mecher no volume de som de gravação e reprodução do mic
<Dead_Thinker> odias, notebook ou desktop?
<Dead_Thinker> odias, provavelmente tu tá fez, mas se for desktop e tiver 2 entradas pro mic, testa as duas
<odias> e o que é interessante é quando altero a entrada "Microfone 1 ou2" ele volta para "entrada analógica"
<Dead_Thinker> odias, já tive casos de funcionar só na traseira por exemplo
<Dead_Thinker> odias, se fosse algo que desse pra testar via acesso remoto até poderia tentar ajudar mais :/
<odias> Dead_Thinker, esti com esse problema também de somente funcionar na traseira
<Dead_Thinker> só posso de indicar a dar uma mexida no som e testar as variações hehe
<odias> ja fiz isso mesmo, Dead_
<odias> Dead, quando vc tem problemas no sistema conhece algum suporte paara essa plataforma
<Dead_Thinker> odias, hum, não, normalmente procuro na comunidade mesmo, fóruns, blogs, sites etc, e as vezes aqui
<Valdir_da_Kombi> rizon.net
<ServicesLuto> Alguém sabe como instalar a Steam no linux?
<ServicesLuto> Até tentei seguir uma tutorial aqui, mas não deu certo.
<tricks> ?
<vitorlobo> ZNC,  :)
<Celso> bom dia
<tricks> e ae :S
<Aprendiz> bom dia a todos
<Aprendiz> instalei o compiz no meu ubuntu 11.10 para fazer algumas configurações, só que todas as áreas estão desabilitadas, n dá para mexer.
<Aprendiz> alguém aí sabe resolver???
<spiga> compiz.?
<Celso> configurar compiz..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkcXuHHpIu4
<spiga> o cara saiu
<Celso> vdd
<Celso> nem tinha percebido
<Celso> :)
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Bom Dia!
<Celso> bom dia
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Celso, cara... vê se vc consegue me ajudar numa coisa aki
<Thiago_Magalhaes> meu pendrive parece q queimou de vez..
<Thiago_Magalhaes> não aparece nem no fdisk -l
<Thiago_Magalhaes> =/
<Thiago_Magalhaes> será que tem alguma forma de fazer ele ser reconhecido...
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ?
<Celso> vixe
<Celso> nem no lsusb ?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> se ainda aparecesse no fdisk.. eu tentaria umas formas de recuperação.. mas assim... eu num faço a menor ideia
<Thiago_Magalhaes> naum veii.. nem no lsusb
<Thiago_Magalhaes> =/
<Celso> complicou entao
<novato_br> o que não aaparece no fdisk?
<novato_br> eu entrei agora
<Celso> o pendrive dele
<Thiago_Magalhaes> novato_br, meu pendrive ... nem no fdisk -l e nem no lsusb
<Thiago_Magalhaes> certeza q fudeu de vez???? será q num resta uma única esperança???
<Thiago_Magalhaes> foda vei.... tinha aaaallaass dicas de XenServer, Zimbra, Endian Firewall.. q soh estavam nele.. e eu, por relaxamento mesmo, esqueci de passar pro pc
<Thiago_Magalhaes> allltass*
<novato_br> se o pendrive ferrou, eu penso que a única forma seria parcioná-lo. Aproveitar as partes boas do pendrive em partições.
<Celso> eu salvo copia de quase tudo no ubuntu one
<novato_br> mas se o fdisk não consegue le-lo
<novato_br> pode ser que o caso seja mais sério
<Thiago_Magalhaes> me arrombei
<Thiago_Magalhaes> =/
<novato_br> se os dados são importantes, vc tem um problema, mas se não forem melhor gastar 29 reais e comprar um pendrive de 8GB
<Thiago_Magalhaes> sim simm
<Thiago_Magalhaes> mas o problemas são os dados memso
<Thiago_Magalhaes> =/
<novato_br> Thiago_Magalhaes:  qual eh a marca dele?
<novato_br> pendrives da sandisk tem utilitários pra isso
<Thiago_Magalhaes> putz veio.. nem sei....
<Thiago_Magalhaes> eh um desses pendrives genericos
<Thiago_Magalhaes> mas q funcionou bem por uns 2 anos..
<Thiago_Magalhaes> agora laskou tudo
<novato_br> mas pendrive cara tem vida util curta, eles não são pra sempre mesmo
<novato_br> os melhores pendrives tem limitacao pra 10000 operações de gravação
<novato_br> soh pra vc ter ideia
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Supert Talent a marca
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Super* Talent
<novato_br> supertalent, generica?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> sei lah.. nunca ouvi falar nessa marca..
<novato_br> não é cara, essa marca aí é de um dos pendrives mais rápidos
<Thiago_Magalhaes> pode crer.. mas eu tenho um kingston q jah dura mais que q isso
<novato_br> supertalent, sandisk são pendrives rápidos
<novato_br> supertalent não é muito conhecido no brasil
<novato_br> mas é um empresa que fabrica discos solidos
<Thiago_Magalhaes> pois eh.... durou 2 anos... e ferrou..
<novato_br> os famosos ssd
<Thiago_Magalhaes> meu kingston tah de boa =/
<novato_br> calma, cara
<novato_br> entre no site do fabricante
<novato_br> suporte e pergunte pra eles se há alguma ferramenta pra recuperar dados de pendrive
<novato_br> se não tiver dados compactados no pendrive, provavelmente, um software que leia bit-a-bit possa recuperar dados
<novato_br> grande parte deles
<Thiago_Magalhaes> tem alguns compactados.. mas os mais importantes.. são arquivos de texto não compactados...
<novato_br> Thiago_Magalhaes:  esse pendrive, c jah usava ele no linux antes?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> jah
<Thiago_Magalhaes> eu uso linux a 7 anos
<Thiago_Magalhaes> o pendrive tem 2
<Thiago_Magalhaes> =P
<novato_br> tem gente que formata o pendrive em ntfs e nativamente o ubuntu não lê ntfs, pq eh sistema de arquivo proprietário da Microsoft
<novato_br> hum
<novato_br> Thiago_Magalhaes: falemos pelo pvt, pq esse assunto, segundo o canal, é off-topic
<Thiago_Magalhaes> o meu eh em FAT32 ... pq eu uso ele pra dar suporte em clientes.. e tem q reconhecer em qualquer OS
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ok
<Ricardo__> eu formato em ntfs
<Ricardo__> pq fat32 nao reconhece arquivo maior q 2 gb
<Ricardo__> tudo depende da finalidade
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Ricardo__, pois é... eu formatei em FAT32 pq utilizo para fazer suporte... colocar arquivos pra dar suporte... aí não tenho arquivos grandes...e reconhece perfeitamente em qualquer SO
<Ricardo__> pois é
<Ricardo__> eu como uso mta iso
<Ricardo__> de 4 gb
<Ricardo__> nao tem como usar fat32
<infocus> tem laptop com i5 segunda geração por menos de 1500?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Ricardo__, podes crer...
<Ricardo__> e so ponho ntfs pq tem q usar em maquina ein
<Ricardo__> win
<Ricardo__> ae nao tem o q fazer
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<rogerio> bom dia pessoal instalei o drive da placa de wireless broadcom com os seguintes comandos "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source" e "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer", mas aparentemente o drive nào monta sozinho preciso de todaa vez que ligo o not dar este outro comando no terminal "sudo modprobe -v b43" alguém pode me ajudar a não precisar de ficar dando este comando toda vez que ligar o not?
<tricks> vai ver
<tricks> droga :D
<tricks> esqueci o ki ia falar
<Celso> rogerio: no slackware seria so adcionar isso no rc.local ,mas no ubuntu preciso pesquisar
<tricks> :\
<Thiago_Magalhaes> no ubuntu poderia ser no /etc/rc.local
<tricks> pode ser pq nao salvo as configuraçoes
<Celso> :)
<roht> rogerio??
<roht> No Ubuntu você acabou de adicionar o módulo que deseja carregar na inicialização no arquivo / etc / modules
<rogerio> eu reiniciei o micro e o driver parou de funcionar novamente vou ver se consigo fazer ele funcionar novamente
<tricks> :\ vish
<vitorlobo> bom dia pessoal
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Bom Dia!
<tricks> e ae...
<rogerio> roht eu instalei o driver broadcom wireless b43 mas parou de funcionar alguma dica?
<ermi> e ae povo
<roht> rogerio, Sinto muito, mas não posso dizer mais, no entanto, tentar ver alguns esclarecimentos sobre google são seguros
<sistematico> Bom dia!
<Monarquista> Boa tarde.
<rogerio> valeu vou dar mais umas procuradas pelo google!
<tricks> se não tiver no google não existe
<tricks> segundo a teoria..
<tricks> :P
<devil666> boa tarde
<guilhermeba> Alguém para tirar dúvidas?
<darouca> guilhermeba, Coloque as dúvidas aqui... Sabendo o assunto fica mais fácil pro pessoal responder...
<guilhermeba> É sobre o software bíblico Xiphos
<guilhermeba> No Ubuntu 11.10 ele não funciona bem, o texto da Bíblia é escondido, ao rolar com o mouse o texto aparece
<guilhermeba> Gostaria de saber se esse erro ocorre com mais alguém no Ubuntu 11.10
<vitorlobo> guilhermeba, irmão..nem só de ubuntu viverá o homem...mas de debian também
<vitorlobo> amém
<xgrind2> kkk. n gosta de ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> xgrind2: gosto
<vitorlobo> mas gosto mais do debian
<vitorlobo> :)
<guilhermeba> Como assim?
<vitorlobo> guilhermeba, assim disse o Senhor..... use o Debian e serás salvo
<vitorlobo> atente para o sinal irmão
<vitorlobo> o.o
<guilhermeba> vitorlobo, por que você me diz para mudar do ubuntu?
<guilhermeba> Quais são as razões que você apontaria?
<vitorlobo> guilhermeba,  total estabilidade do sistema, o sistema só atualiza com tudo 100% , e tudo o que não funciona bem no ubuntu, funciona perfeito no debian
<vitorlobo> guilhermeba,  lembrando é claro...que o ubuntu foi desenvolvido em cima do debian
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> amém
<guilhermeba> Onde posso me informar sobre debian?
<vitorlobo> guilhermeba,  www.debian.org
<vitorlobo> guilhermeba,  ou..leia o guia foca linux
<vitorlobo> q abrange bem do debian também
<guilhermeba> Soube de informações que o Ubuntu se aproxim mais do usuário do que o Debian
<guilhermeba> aproxima*
<vitorlobo> guilhermeba,  usuario final
<vitorlobo> guilhermeba,  que é aquele usuario básico, leigo
<vitorlobo> guilhermeba,  agora de usuario intermediário pra cima jamais
<Thiago_Magalhaes> vitorlobo, estou com um problema aki companheiro... mais cedo tentaram me ajudar mas não obtivemos sucesso.... posso te chamar em pvt... jah q o problema não se refere ao Ubuntu... pra quem sabe vc poder me ajudar
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ?
<vitorlobo> Thiago_Magalhaes,  fique a vontade
<Hopugop> Estou com um problema com meu Ubuntu 11.10 64x. Depois de aplicar algumas atualizações, quando dou alt+tab o Unity trava por completo e o teclado para de responder (não consigo nem ir para o terminal alt+f1). No entando o mouse continua funcionando perfeitamente. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<ermi> opa tudo bem , gostaria de saber se alguem tem um material avançado sobre o citrix
<alvaro__> Gostaria de saber se há algum meio de deixar a "Ajuda" do Ubuntu totalmente em Português ?
<alvaro__> Estou na versão 11.04 e estou com dificuldades em relação há como deixa-lo totalmente em português, poderiam me ajudar?
<sistematico> alvaro__: Ele tem alguma coisa em Português ou está totalmente em inglês?
<alvaro__> O Ubuntu em si está em português, porem a ajuda dele está em inglês , o que faço ?
<alvaro__> Existe algum pacote para deixar esse item em português?
<sistematico> alvaro__: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeTraducao
<sistematico> alvaro__: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComoParticipar/Traducao/PrimeirosPassos
<sistematico> O time de tradução ainda não deve ter traduzido a seção que você está lendo, não sei, é só um palpite.
<alvaro__> Sistematico, me refiro a ajuda que vem no sistema operacional mesmo
<DavyS> alvaro__: veja se o suporte a idiomas está completo
<alvaro__> já baixei os pacotes sugeridos e nada essa parte não é traduzida no sistema
<rogerio> boa tarde alguém pode me ajudar estou com uma placa wireless broadcom b43 e toda vez que ligo o pc tenho que digitar no terminal "sudo modprobe -v b43" para que ela funcione
<rogerio> como deixar isto automatico?
<rogerio> uso o Lubuntu 11.04
<andersoncarlos83> Monarquista: Tudo bem com vc? Não sei se vc recorda-se, mas sabado vc me passou um link com o tutorial para driver nvidia
<andersoncarlos83> Funcionou perfeitamente...Muito obrigado mesmo...:)
<Monarquista> andersoncarlos83: ^^
<Monarquista> ótimo, parabéns! :D
<patrick_> Monarquista, iae fii
<andersoncarlos83> Monarquista: ;)
<Monarquista> andersoncarlos83: só tenha em atenção o seguinte, quando houver atualização do kernel, por conta do seu driver ser compialado, tem que refazer parte do processo tendeu?!
<andersoncarlos83> Monarquista: entendi
<andersoncarlos83> obrigado de novo
<andersoncarlos83> :D
<Monarquista> andersoncarlos83: deixa sempre o driver no mesmo lugar, pois o ubuntu quando atualiza o kernel, costuma deixar de subir o video compialado, ai tem que refazer parte do processo, só reinstalar ele e pronto, todo o mais vai ficar igual como deixou! :D
<Monarquista> patrick_: Boa noite! Diz ai grande homem do Arch Linux...
<patrick_> ^^
<andersoncarlos83> Monarquista: vou deixar sim...
<Monarquista> sempre da certinho, não tem falha! ;)
<cyrobsb> Boa tarde
<cyrobsb> ou noite
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<Monarquista> gostaria de perguntar pra o #ubuntu-br se tem alguem aqui que saberia configurar manualemnte as cover arts no Amarok e usar a opção de gereciamento de capas...?!
<Monarquista> Ricardo__: Boa noite.
<Ricardo__> e ae
<novato_br> alguem precisa de ajuda aí no ubuntu
<novato_br> quero testar meus conhecimentos, faz um tempo que toh fora do ubuntu
<novato_br> ainda mais com esse unity
<Monarquista> rsrs
<Monarquista> tem certeza de seu desejo man...?!
<andersoncarlos83> rs...
<Monarquista> vou mandar uma questão bem cruenta pra ti em...?!
<Monarquista> quer encarar mesmo...?!
<novato_br> manda
<patrick_> qual o kernel atual que esta no ubuntu??o.O
<patrick_> hhaushasu
<novato_br> hã?
<novato_br> 3.0
<Monarquista> novato_br: tenta resolver o que até a canonical não quer... http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=921
<novato_br> Monarquista:  não precisa exagerar
<novato_br> LOL
<Monarquista> ese problema tá rolando lá no forum fazem tepos..
<Monarquista> fraco... :p
<Monarquista> UAHSUAHSHUAH
<Monarquista> NEM viu direito e já tá peitando...?!
<Monarquista> rsrrs
<rogerio> ninguém tem alguma idea?
<Monarquista> ese mano ai até lhe paga se você ajudar ele!
<Monarquista> rogerio: aqui já condenaram o HD do mano e tudo..
<Monarquista> :s
<Monarquista> o carinha aqui disse, " o buntu deve ser mais exigente, ai pega o erro do HD e não permite rodar como se deve"... ¬¬
<novato_br> Monarquista: uma pergunta
<novato_br> depois que ele pressiona a tecla, o sistema é iniciado?
<rogerio> boa tarde alguém pode me ajudar estou com uma placa wireless broadcom b43 e toda vez que ligo o pc tenho que digitar no terminal "sudo modprobe -v b43" para que ela funcione
<Monarquista> tudo normal man, mesno ali no boot splash..
<Monarquista> rogerio: não sei, sorry... :|
<Monarquista> *mesmo...
<Monarquista> ops, menos...
<novato_br> rogerio:  coloque essa linha aí no arquivo rc
<novato_br> agora tenho que lembrar
<novato_br> /etc/init.d
<novato_br> tem um arquivo lah que eh de inicializacao
<rogerio> novato_br desculpe não estendi
<novato_br> perae
<rogerio> po no ubuntu a placa funciona mas no lubuntu não funciona
<novato_br> rogerio: leia aki http://hamacker.wordpress.com/2008/12/23/quem-e-o-etcrclocal/
<novato_br> edite o arquivo rc.local
<novato_br> coloque a linha de comando que quer executar
<novato_br> assim toda vez o sistema vai subir o driver da placa
<novato_br> Monarquista: eu tentaria reinstalar o bootsplash
<novato_br> tentar mudá-lo, cara
<Monarquista> novato_br: mano, vou mandar uma pra ti..
<Monarquista> presta atenção...
<novato_br> ok
<Monarquista> testei mais de 10 distros diferentes aqui, todas não deram problema, nenhum, o ultimo foi o Opensuse 12.1, mas todos os buntus do 11.04 pra frente (11.10, 12.04) todos sem exceção dão essa orcaria de problema! Kubuntu, UBuntu, Xubuntu, o que você quiser que tenha sido lançando depois do 11.10 tem ese bug miseravel... :S
<Monarquista> *porcaria..
<Monarquista> desculpe os erros...
<novato_br> qdo eh voltado pra distro anterior o problema não é visto
<Monarquista> novato_br: usando o Kubuntu 10.04.3 aqu lisinho! LINDO!
<Monarquista> sem nada de porblema..
<novato_br> Monarquista: eh tirar esse bootloader do ubuntu e colocar outro, cara
<t1t4n> tem como recuperar algum arquivo desfeito pelo git checkout --?
<Monarquista> já o reinstalei mais de 5 vezes..
<Monarquista> :p
<Monarquista> *problema..
<novato_br> Monarquista: mas qdo apaerta a tecla a carga do sistema operacional continua?
<Monarquista> novato_br: traumatizado de fazer isso mano...
<Monarquista> sim mano, cai no login e dai pra frente tudo normal!
<novato_br> Monarquista: tu viu as mensagens de erro do sistema?
<novato_br> lah na pasta /var/log
<Monarquista> novato_br: só o boot splash mesmo que não mostra e no lugar aquele erro lá...
<Monarquista> não, ninguem deu ideiai e nem me atinei pra isso, fiquei frustrado e larguei de mão...
<rogerio> novato_br é so eu adicionar a linha que quero
<novato_br> sim, rogerio
<novato_br> akela linha que tu me falou
<novato_br> coloque a linha sudo modprobe -v b43 no rc.local
<rogerio> eu tenho que colocar antes do exite 0
<rogerio> ?
<novato_br> sim, rogerio
<Monarquista> novato_br: e nem sei se tem erro nela né não... :S
<novato_br> Monarquista: posta o arquivo no pastebin
<novato_br> pra gente ver
<Monarquista> que arquivo!?
<novato_br> faça no console dmesg > /tmp/t.txt
<Monarquista> não to com sistema ruim aqui não mano!
<Monarquista> tá lindo!
<Monarquista> aqui tudo beleza agora
<Monarquista> Kubuntu 10.04.3
<novato_br> hum, Monarquista
<novato_br> instale uma VM cara
<novato_br> e rode o sistema ruim nela
<Monarquista> e?
<novato_br> ae tu pode ver os logs
<novato_br> e sem ficar instalando e desinstalando sistemas
<Monarquista> e se não der erro...?!
<novato_br> vai dar
<novato_br> pq tem que carregar
<Monarquista> novato_br: qual o sistema que usa?!
<novato_br> agora toh no windows xp
<novato_br> faz tempo que não uso o ubuntu
<Monarquista> qual?!
<novato_br> windows
<Monarquista> ubuntu
<Monarquista> ?
<Monarquista> qual?!
<novato_br> falei lah em cima
<Monarquista> a nsim...
<Monarquista> sim
<novato_br> ah tah, vc tah falando de S.O. livre?
<rogerio> novato_br coloquei a linha "# sudo modprobe -v b43" mas deu erro na hora de salvar "não foi possivel abrir o arquivo para escrita!
<novato_br> eu estou familiarizado mais com o ubuntu
<novato_br> claro, rogerio
<novato_br> vc precisa de abrir o rc.local como adm
<novato_br> faça o seguinte, rogerio
<novato_br> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Monarquista> novato_br: beleza, vou instalar o ubuntu aqui de novo, no caso pode ser qualquer um que de o erro no HD real né!?
<novato_br> coloque sua linha lá antes do exit e salve
<novato_br> Monarquista: não perca tempo
<novato_br> instala a VM (virtual machine)
<novato_br> é facil mexer com a VM
<novato_br> vc não vai precisar instalar nd, soh a VM
<novato_br> perae, Monarquista
<novato_br> Monarquista: veja o video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp6h1siaWHk
<Monarquista> novato_br: o virtual box tá instalado aqui com o opensuse e o debian! :D
<novato_br> então pronto, Monarquista
<novato_br> agora eh soh vc baixar a iso problematica do ubuntu
<novato_br> e rodar no virtual box
<Monarquista> novato_br: pra quebaixar se tenho aqui?!
<novato_br> ah tah
<novato_br> eu não sei que arquivos vc tem aí
<Monarquista> novato_br: presta atenção no que lhe perguntei rapa...
<novato_br> como não deu certo, imaginei que vc tinha apagado
<Monarquista> vou repetir a pergunta...
<Monarquista> novato_br: beleza, vou instalar o ubuntu aqui de novo, no caso pode ser qualquer um que de o erro no HD real né!?
<novato_br> cara, c tem problema no splash do ubuntu
<novato_br> se fosse erro no hd deveria dar em todos os sistemas que fossem instalados
<Monarquista> claro.
<novato_br> não é um erro físico no hd, isso eh certeza
<novato_br> isso mais parece um conflito que tah havendo na sua maquina aí
<novato_br> Monarquista: olhe soh
<novato_br> Enviada: Sex Ago 08, 2008 2:25 pm    Assunto: Bootsplash não aparece [Resolvido]
<novato_br> 2008!!!
<novato_br> Meu bootsplash não aparece na inicialização.
<novato_br> Utilizo Fedora 9 c/ Gnome recém formatado, antes da formatação o bootsplash funfava normalmente e após a formatação nada de aparecer.
<novato_br> Após a escolha do S.O no grub, cai diretamente no modo Verbose, sem me dar a opção de ir ou não a ele, ou seja eu não tenho bootsplash!
<novato_br> Por que?!
<Monarquista> não tem a ver não...
<novato_br> mas o seu tb não aparece
<novato_br> e aparece um erro no lugar
<Monarquista> mas isso dé de 2008, não é o mesmo problema...
<novato_br> Monarquista: tente iniciar o ubuntu de forma interativa, cara
<novato_br> tu pode escolher o que quer carregar
<Monarquista> novato_br:
<Monarquista> novato_br: deixa lhe falar uma coisa...
<licensed> alguem utiliza cabo hdmi na resolucao de 1920x1080 aqui?
<Monarquista> o ubuntu é tido como o sistema mais amigavel que já foi feito em Opensource, e to tendo trabalho pra concerar o que uma empresa paga pra seus funcionarios fazerem, então, não quero saber não man, isso não é problema meu! Sistema mau feito eles que resolvam. Nõa vou ficar me matando por isso, uso sistema bem feito, como é o caso do Kubuntu 10.04.3 que tá funcionando adequadamente aqui agora! ;)
<Monarquista> http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/21/73530.jpg
<Monarquista> *concertar...
 * Monarquista FATO! Depois do ubugbuntu 11.04 tem sido só decepção... :|
<novato_br> eu toh usando, licensed, mas toh no windows
<licensed> novato_br, nao tem problema.. teu cabo é esses safado ou bom?
<Monarquista> O.o
<Monarquista> ia, se eu te pego em...
<novato_br> o meu custou 14 conto
 * Monarquista :P AUSHAUHSHUAHSHUAHSHAUHS
<novato_br> e tah funfando normal, licensed
<licensed> novato_br, putz tem certeza que ta usando 1920x1080?
<novato_br> claro
<licensed> novato_br, ve aqui como fica.. em 1600x1200 normal como eh pra ficar.. http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403590_333362233362963_100000675675204_1073645_2078018416_n.jpg
<novato_br> qdo colo 1080p a tv informa que resolucao toh recebendo
<licensed> quando coloco em 1920x1080 caga tudo (desculpe a expressao, mas estou revoltado) http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/395899_333363856696134_100000675675204_1073649_754122506_n.jpg
<Monarquista> novato_br: vou instalar aqui o bugadaço do ubuntu, pera ai...
<novato_br> ok, Monarquista
<novato_br> licensed: leia direitinho manual e tudo mais
<licensed> novato_br, manual de que?
<novato_br> da placa mae
<novato_br> por exemplo, apanhei pra kct pra fazer funfar o hdmi
<novato_br> o meu hdmi / dvi eh jumpeado
<licensed> aaaaaah dvi
<novato_br> ae botei a opcao hdmi pra funfar
<licensed> ta explicado
<licensed> aqui eh hdmi x hdmi eh plug and play
<licensed> ou era pra ser
<licensed> novato_br, ate pq 1600x1200 fica perfeita a img
<novato_br> mas full hd eh 1920 x 1080p, licensed
<novato_br> olha o tanto que sobra da minha tela com sua imagem nela => http://images.cjb.net/71b8f.png
<novato_br> sobra na horizontal, pq na vertical minha tela eh menor
<novato_br> licensed:  se sua placa de video for da nvidia
<novato_br> instale o modulo hdmi
<valter> boa noite a todos
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<licensed> novato_br, AH PARA NE VEI
<novato_br> ?
<licensed> novato_br, eu nao tirei foto do monitor todo, meu monitor é 24" nao tem nem metade da tela ai
<licensed> novato_br, so pra mostrar as cores
<novato_br> não cara, c não entendeu o que eu quis dizer
<valter> não consigo entrar no site do BB por causa do Firefox e do Java
<licensed> novato_br, nao é o tamanho o problema, é as cores e as sombras.. ja configurei tudo na tv e nao melhora
<novato_br> sua screenshot tem dimensoes 1600 x 1200
<licensed> claro que nao novato_br
<licensed> novato_br, isso foi uma foto de celular
<novato_br> ah tah
<licensed> novato_br, 1600x1200 é a resolucao que eu uso no pc pra imagem ficar boa
<valter> alguem pode me dar uma dica ?
<novato_br> ah tah
<novato_br> licensed:  tente mexer na frequencia
<licensed> nao da pra mudar
<licensed> so aceita 60
<novato_br> e outra, veja se sua tv / monitor eh realmente true hd
<licensed> mas o normal é 60 acredito eu
<licensed> eh sim novato_br como eu falei testei numa plasma 51"
<licensed> ah nao, eu nao falei isso ne?
<licensed> eu testei na tv de plasma do meu amigo de 51" com 3 cabos hdmi
<licensed> e testei meu desk e meu note, e o note dele tambem
<licensed> estou desesperado nao sei mais o que fazer
<novato_br> licensed: tente usar a resolucao nativa do monitor
<novato_br> ae claro que vai funfar
<novato_br> vc deve estar olhando o reescaling de fontes e icones e pensando: q horror!
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> resolvi o problema com o icone de som dando mudo.
<annakamilla> removi o pulseaudio
<licensed> novato_br, nao entendi
<licensed> novato_br, como assim reoslucao nativa do monitor? meu monitor aceita 1920x1080
<novato_br> aceita, claro. Ele suporta video full hd, não?
<Leticia> Boa Noite, alguém ai?
<licensed> novato_br, sim
<novato_br> mas seu monitor deve ter uma resolucao nativa
<licensed> novato_br, nao sei qual é a nativa.. sei que uso cabo dvi nele e está perfeito o 1920x1080
<novato_br> licensed: me da o modelo/marca dessa sua tv
<novato_br> deixa eu ver uma coisa
<licensed> novato_br, http://www.samsung.com/br/consumer/it-products/monitores-displays/lcd-wide-hdtv/LS24EMSKUMZD/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification
<licensed> novato_br, como eu falei anteriormente amigo, testei numa tv de plasma de 50"
<Leticia> Bem, eu tinha dual boot, meu Ubuntu com o Win7. Resolvi excluir a partição onde estava instalado o windows. Eu quero usar esse espaço do Windows na partição "/home", como faço?
<licensed> Leticia, voce pode usar o gparted pra dar resize na particao do /home
<Leticia> Estou tentando, só que na opção de redimensionamento não dá
<Leticia> Só consigo redimensionar a partição do sistema, não a home
<licensed> Leticia, deve ser porque elas nao estao juntas fisicamente ne
<novato_br> licensed: vc querer comparar a imagem de uma tv de plasma com a sua? nem rola, algumas telas de plasmas reproduzem mto mais cores do que tvs lcds
<Leticia> Estão no mesmo HD...
<licensed> Leticia, lembrando que voce tem que entrar pelo live cd, nao pode estar usando o /home no momento
<Leticia> Estou no live cd nesse momento
<licensed> novato_br, voce é paulista?
<licensed> está dificil entender o que eu falo ne
<novato_br> ?
<licensed> novato_br, nem no meu monitor P2470HN nem na SAMSUNG PLASMA 51" a imagem ficou boa em 1920x1080. testei 3 cabos usb, meu desktop, meu note, e o note de um amigo com sistema proprietario
<novato_br> licensed: mas boa como, licensed? é isso que não entendo. A imagem não vai ficar sobrenatural só por causa de um cabo como propagandas anunciam, cara!
<licensed> novato_br, nao entendi kra
<licensed> mas desisto de tentar explicar
<licensed> está dificil a comunicacao
<Leticia> Licensed: Mais alguma dica?
<licensed> Leticia, provavelmente o problema é esse.. a particao /home nao se encontra junto do espaco livre
<Leticia> licensed, desculpa não entendi
<novato_br> licensed: tipo, se vc reclama da imagem, pq não dá pra ler o conteúdo do vídeo por causa de distorções de resoluções, taxas de atualizações inadequadas, cores reproduzidas abaixo de 16 bits true color eh uma coisa
<omelete> licensed,  qual a bronca nas resoluções ai
<novato_br> omelete: ele usa cabo hdmi e diz que a imagem não está boa.
<licensed> novato_br, nao to falando que nao da pra ler, simplismente está pessima a imagem
<novato_br> disse que usou o cabo em tres tvs distintas
<novato_br> péssima como, licensed?
<licensed> novato_br, nao ficou muito claro na imagem nao ne? vou tentar tirar outra foto, me da 5min
<novato_br> não, licensed
<novato_br> desculpe, pq a resol do cel naum tava no full, acredito
<novato_br> e salvar em jpeg não ajuda
<novato_br> visto que ele distorce a imagem na compressao
<novato_br> salve a imagem em png
<licensed> omelete, com o cabo hdmi, utilizando resolucao abaixo de 1920x1080 (por exemplo 1600x1200 como na foto) a imagem fica perfeita http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403590_333362233362963_100000675675204_1073645_2078018416_n.jpg
<novato_br> licensed: tire uma nova foto com a resolucao do celular em full e salve em png, cara
<licensed> omelete, ao tentar a resolucao 1920x1080, a imagem fica toda borrada, nao sei explicar direito e nao sei se a foto está clara, mas está tudo estourado e tentei configurar as cores tudo na tv e nao resolveu http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/395899_333363856696134_100000675675204_1073649_754122506_n.jpg
<licensed> novato_br, kkkkkkkkkkkk quer dizer que o problema é o formato da foto
<licensed> meu celular nao tira em png
<omelete> licensed,  isso ai é a tv?
<licensed> omelete, é um monitor/tv samsung de 24"
<novato_br> ah eh mesmo, esqueci que o cel naum tira fotos em raw
<licensed> omelete, antes que voce tire conclusoes preciptadas vou falar os testes que ja fiz
<novato_br> não, licensed, mas o cel na compressao em jpg pode detoriar ainda mais a foto
<licensed> omelete, tenho 3 cabos hdmi aqui, testei os 3, meu desk é dualboot testei nos 2 sistemas, meu note é linux testei tambem, o note do meu amigo é ceven testei tambem, e testei tudo (os 3) na tv de plasma de 51" do meu amigo
<licensed> omelete, o problema está visivel na imagem?
<Leticia> Alguém pra me ajudar?
<novato_br> redimensionamento de partição ainda?
<Leticia> É
<Leticia> Não to conseguindo rediomensionar a /home ):
<novato_br> Leticia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqT-xcDmlGM
<Leticia> redimensionar*
<novato_br> Leticia: primeiro as particoes tem que ser contíguas(uma do lado da outra)
<novato_br> segundo vc tem que rodar o live pra mexer no hd
<Leticia> Estou no Live CD
<novato_br> se a partição for contígua, o processo vai demorar, Leticia
<novato_br> vc vai ter que mover as particoes e torná-las contíguas
<novato_br> [19:52:19] <novato_br> se a partição NÃO for contígua, o processo vai demorar, Leticia
<novato_br> SORRY por aquilo
<Leticia> Como sei se uma partição é "contígua"?
<vitorlobo> licensed, era pra jogar coquetel molotoff na puliça >.< bandiC0rno
<licensed> vitorlobo, ta falando de que? achei que eu tinha colado algum link errado kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> licensed,  protesto dos estudantes de recife contra aumento da passagem de buzu
<licensed> vitorlobo, A.C.A.B kra http://pernambuco.brasil247.com.br/pt/247/pernambuco247/37486/Recife-vive-dia-de-chuva-protesto-e-pancadaria.htm
<Leticia> novato_br: Dê uma olhada no print -> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2042/capturadetelahb.png
<vitorlobo> licensed, o povo ta ressucitando os protestos..... ja gostei da pedrada que o pe lanza do restart levou na cara em show..... mas pq n foi logo um tiro?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Leticia> novato_br?
<novato_br> Leticia: http://images.cjb.net/f71f8.png
<novato_br> seu home deve estar na particao estendida, não é?
<Leticia> Sim
<Leticia> Tem como redimensionar?
<novato_br> sim
<Leticia> *--*
<Leticia> Como?
<novato_br> eu tinha que fazer aki pra lembrar
<novato_br> faz tempo que eu não mexo com essa parada
<novato_br> eu sei que dev/sd3 e particao nao formatada tu vai ter troca-las
<novato_br> fazer um swap
<novato_br> pra depois vc merge da particao nao formatada com a particao extendida
<novato_br> estendida*
<Leticia> e... como faço isso? :P
<novato_br> com aquele redimensionamento, Leticia
<novato_br> vc move a barrinha pra esquerda ao inves da  direita como no video
<novato_br> Leticia: cuidado pra ela não ficar zerada, viu
<novato_br> ela tem que ficar com o tamanho da particao
<novato_br> Leticia:  melhor chamar alguem que saiba fazer
<vitorlobo> se zerar, FUUUUUUUUU
<vitorlobo> Leticia,  faz backup em dvd ou hd externo, formata e faz tdo na instalação e cabo >.<
<novato_br> vitorlobo: isso
<novato_br> seria bem mais rapido
<Leticia> Perder todos os apps?
<vitorlobo> Leticia, por isso disse backup
<Leticia> ops, nem li
<Leticia> malz
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> Leticia,  faz um teste ai
<vitorlobo> Leticia,  aliais deixa..vc ta no live cd n vai funfar
<Leticia> é... vou formatar ):
<vitorlobo> Leticia,  tem um jeito de vc fazer um backup só dos nomes dos pacotes e appz q tem no teu ubuntu.....
<vitorlobo> Leticia, exemplo se vc digitar isso : dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | cut -f 1 | awk '{a=$0;printf "%s ",a,$0}' > lista.txt
<vitorlobo> ele grava em lista.txt todos os nomes de pacotes , plugins, apps q tem no seu ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Leticia,  na hora de instalar vc digita aptitude install `cat lista.txt`
<vitorlobo> Leticia,  dai é só gravar o lista.txt em um pendriver e ja elvis
<vitorlobo> Leticia,  sacou?
<Leticia> Entendi, obrigado (:
<novato_br> Leticia:  eh o melhor caminho
<novato_br> depois qdo tu tiver tudo salvo
<novato_br> ae tu pode brincar com o gparted
<novato_br> apesar que eu acho que ainda existe um site em flash ensinando como se usa ele
<Leticia> Já "brinquei" com ele na VM
<vitorlobo> Leticia,  depois da uma estudada no guia foca do linux...é bem legal...e vai te abrir bastante a mente pra esse mundo.....e é free tbm ;)
<Leticia> Já li esse guia, só que faz alguns anos
<vitorlobo> Leticia, nada melhor do que estar se atualizando ne :)
<vitorlobo> Leticia, uma boa tbm é estudar o material preparatório da LPIC 1
<vitorlobo> nossa..tu descobre tanta coisa no linux q chega da um tezaum
<vitorlobo> :PO
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> enfim...so nerd me entenderás
<Leticia> Vitor, já me inscrevi em um EaD sobre a LPIC 1
<novato_br> um parcionador excelente eh o pqmagic
<novato_br> mas ele roda no DOS
<Leticia> Pelo Coruja De TI
<novato_br> ele eh super facil de mexer
<vitorlobo> Leticia,  eu comprei um livro :)
<vitorlobo> Leticia,  faz tempo ou vc ja fez?
<novato_br> nele tu tem a opcao explicita de mover particao
<vitorlobo> Leticia,  ou vc ainda vai fazer?
<Leticia> Não, eu ainda vou faze-lo
<vitorlobo> Leticia,  po.... tbm farei...n o curso a certifcação..comprei livros aqui pra verminar
<vitorlobo> :)
<Leticia> xD
<Leticia> To saindo aqui, bjs
<vitorlobo> inté
<novato_br> Leticia: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2009/gparted-resize.png
<novato_br> não entendi pq vc não conseguiu mover a particao
<novato_br> ai a parada
<novato_br> ah jah sei
<Leticia> Como assim?
<novato_br> vc naum preparou particao
<novato_br> clique em cima da particao não formatada
<novato_br> e formate ela
<novato_br> a particao windows
<novato_br> acho que ela vai ficar na cor branca
<Leticia> Novo> Não Formatada
<Leticia> Isso?
<novato_br> vou ter q sair
<Leticia> ):
<Leticia> Bem, obrigada por tentar ajudar
<vitorlobo> =]
<Monarquista> novato_br: ?
<_default_> existe remotes e ou aliase para x-chat?
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-24
<xispirito> aguém ai usa midnight commander?
<drako689> olá alguem pode ajudar?
<drako689> pff
<drako689> preciso instalar o php5-xsl no ubuntu
<drako689> só que estou com duvidas podem ajudar?
<drako689> http://pastebin.com/wFaERctc
<Devil666> boa noite
<DavyS> boa noite
<xsemnomex> Boa Noite.
<W0rl0k_An0nym0us> Oi gente, td bem?
<W0rl0k_An0nym0us> alguem ai online?
<patrick_> W0rl0k_An0nym0us tem sim
<W0rl0k_An0nym0us> patrick como vai o mundo linux?
<W0rl0k_An0nym0us> a tempos nao entrava por aqui.. rsrs
<W0rl0k_An0nym0us> Alguem ai sabe o canal novo dos anonymous
<vitorlobo> W0rl0k_An0nym0us, quem souber, morre
<vitorlobo> o.O
<W0rl0k_An0nym0us> hauahsa
<W0rl0k_An0nym0us> itau.com.br #TangoDown
<W0rl0k_An0nym0us> somos fodas!!
<DavyS> fake
<DavyS> kkkkkk
<sherlok> eai blz?
<Thiag0> Eae Linuxers
<patrick_> opa d boa
<Thiag0> alguem ae se interessa por hacking?
<vitorlobo> tenso
<xGrind> vitorlobo; tem nego se achando Anonymous kk
<xGrind> <Thiag0> alguem ae se interessa por hacking?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, hj em dia eu n dou risada nem choro...fico sem reação
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauha
<xGrind> kk
<Trovic> vitorlobo, quanto tempo
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  oq me deixa triste é.....o tanto de professor universitario q atua em empresas de grande porte se sentindo "O PICA" pq domina o pacote office e windows 7.....
<Trovic> vitorlobo, já fez a cirurgia
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  me bati com um caso desses numa entrevista de trabalho q o cara todo ironico nem sabia q porra era python por exemplo
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  ainda n...mes q vem quase certeza
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> cara acha que office é tudo. 'eu sei word, excel'
<xGrind> pronto. é fodão
<vitorlobo> pior
<vitorlobo> ele me olhou nos olhos com aquela cara de desconfiança
<vitorlobo> e perguntou
<Trovic> vitorlobo, que foi que ouve que n te via mais no irc
<vitorlobo> " como entao vc monte um índice no office 2010 "?
<vitorlobo> taquepariu
<xGrind> hahuahu
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  to aqui de temporada..entro uma saio outra
<xGrind> eu nunca fiz curso de nada. só um basico de hardware de 3 meses eu acho
<vitorlobo> xGrind, eu até tentei ver a possibilidade de tirar certificação microsoft.....ainda penso..mas fico sempre meio depressivo quando penso isso
<xGrind> mas baixei apostilas de python e to estudando aqui em casa. pretendo fazer facul nessa area de TI
<Trovic> eu é que nao posso ficar aqui mt tempo é que esqueço dos estudos
<vitorlobo> ja to achando forçação de barra ter q estudar java,javascript
<vitorlobo> dai vem os camarada la do inferno pedir pra estudar dot.net , asp e c#
<vitorlobo> eu acho isso uma falta de sacagem..... eu fico incrível com essa falta de absurdo
<xGrind> comecei a estudar python pq é mais de boa. aprender sozinho é foda
<vitorlobo> os caras incentivando indiretamente e diretamente o uso de software proprietario
<xGrind> depois vou pra delphi e mais pra frente vejo alguma coisa como java, c++
<vitorlobo> que por sua vez.....seria uso de software pirata
<xGrind> mas voce faz facul onde?
<vitorlobo> ja q a maioria n tem condições de pagar licensas
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  faço na estacio de sá
<vitorlobo> sistemas de informação
<xGrind> uhum. isso acho errado.
<vitorlobo> :O
<valter> ?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, to pra ver empresas pioneiras nacionais atuando com software livre
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  sabendo q andre gondim morreu?
<Trovic> vitorlobo, nao
<Trovic> morreu de que
<Trovic> morreu de que??
<vitorlobo> Trovic, uma doença ae q ele tinha desde q nasceu...foi fazer transplante de pulmão e empacotou
<Trovic> vitorlobo, nussa tem quanto tempo isso
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  sei n..mas olha o topic do canal
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  homenagem a ele
<Trovic> vitorlobo, nossa dessa nem sabia andei afastado do irc um tempão
<Trovic> vitorlobo, o cara era phoda né
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  sim
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  sumido aki é tu hein
<vitorlobo> ne eu n
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<Trovic> é
<Trovic> ashuashuashuashu
<Trovic> se fico aqui muito tempo começo a conversar
<Trovic> e esqueço dos estudos
<xGrind> http://softwarelivre.org/portal/governos/morre-andre-gondin-um-dos-icones-do-ubuntu-no-brasil
<Trovic> vitorlobo, python nao é tão facil como vc disse que era ñ
<xGrind> Trovic; qual vc acha mais facil?
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  comparado a java , c, c++ é mamão com açucar
<Trovic> vitorlobo, comparado com C qualquer uma fica moleza
<xGrind> delphi é mais facil q python?
<Trovic> xGrind, vc acha msm
<Trovic> baixei umas apostilas de delphi
<xGrind> to perguntando kk
<Trovic> e nao entendi nada
<xGrind> eu to estudando python
<Trovic> acho que nao
<vitorlobo> xGrind, delphi n faz 10% doq python faz
<xGrind> eu nao sei. ainda nao fiz delphi. só to com apostila de python e to estudando ele
<Trovic> xGrind, e ta gostando
<xGrind> apesar de ainda estar bem no começo, estou sim.
<Trovic> xGrind, e que apostila vc baixou
<xGrind> vi que o código dele é bem mais limpo comparado ao Perl
<vitorlobo> xGrind, delphi é uma plataforma fechada...interprete ele como uma mistura de enciclopedia proprietaria com uma toolkit
<xGrind> to com 3 aqui
<xGrind> Aprenda_a_Programar-Luciano_Ramalho
<xGrind> nao lembro em que site baixei
<Trovic> essa tem no site br oficial da linguagem
<Trovic> é boazinha
<Trovic> mas eu começei com aprendendo python
<Trovic> explica tudo nos minimos detalhes
<Trovic> mas quem manja de python msm é o vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> um pouco so
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  delphi é mais pra...se vc precisar fazer uma ferramenta a curto prazo sob pressão numa determinada empresa....os softwares desenvolvidos em delphi são todos muito padronizados...oq te impede de ousar ou criar recursos novos e avançados
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  o delphi se limita a ele mesmo
<Trovic> vitorlobo, vc ainda escreve naquele seu blog sobre python
<Trovic> ??
<xGrind> hmm
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  python nao.... pq python importa módulos de java, javascript, de C, de C++ de php e assim por diante....além de ser multiplataforma
<xGrind> eu to com um cliente de twitter feito em python aqui, e escrito por um brasileiro
<xGrind> o Polly
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  delphi por exemplo n tem para Linux...se vc quiser usar algo parecido com delphi no Linux..vc tem q usar um recurso chamada Lazarus...mas q ainda sim, n é o delphi propriamente
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  yes
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  http://pyscript.blogspot.com
<Trovic> vitorlobo, tem um tempo que vc nao posta nada
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  mas se vc fizer o solicitado no prazo correto e for funcional, qualquer linguagem é válida
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  ta bem carregado auhauha
<xGrind> hmm blog sobre python xD
<sherlok> eai mano blz?
<Trovic> xGrind, to falando que o cara ented
<Trovic> xGrind, to falando que o cara entende
<xGrind> Trovic; bom saber :D
<xGrind> to estudando python e o cara manja bem ;)
<vitorlobo> nada
<vitorlobo> tem muito nego aqui
<vitorlobo> q sabe bem mais q eu
<vitorlobo> no canal python-br mesmo tem quase todo mundo
<vitorlobo> ou todo mundo auhauhaa
<vitorlobo> sabe mais python q eu
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> so q eu abri um blog para compartilhar experiencias só
<xGrind> bom :D
<Trovic> vitorlobo, mais o canal la é mudo
<xGrind> cabei de por o python-br na ajoin
<xGrind> vitorlobo; o Eclipe da pra desenvolver em python?
<xGrind> viajando aki. a parada la embaixo é de software livre ne? :D
<xGrind> BlackCherry; ;*
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  sim mas....n recomendo
<BlackCherry> xGrind oie ;)
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  recomendo ide especificas de python...por exemplo..python ninja e tal...
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  pq ai n mistura as coisas
<vitorlobo> ou o simples geany
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  de vc eu lembro..amiga da carol
<vitorlobo> :)
<xGrind> eu to com o IDLE python 2.7 q baixei da central de programas
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo vc eh do canal python?
<xGrind> mas nem precisa tb ne? da pra fazer por ele ou pelo terminal
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, yes
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, era...daquele server eu sai
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, mas sou desse
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> aquele outro server era infestado de pilantra safado crapulas
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo ah eu lembro de vc sim :)
<vitorlobo> dai sai de la
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo e o seu projeto como ta indo?
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, revisando as coisas da vida.....pensando em estudar e desenvolver em java, js e python ao mesmo tempo..mercado de trabalho estupra nossas mentes nos impedindo de ser-mos libertos
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  isso inclui o uso de linux e outros softwares livres
<vitorlobo> altamente decepcionante
<vitorlobo> :|
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo eh verdade.. mas temos que nos adequar no mercado de trabalho neh kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, pior q tenho uma postura meio xiita em relação a isso..
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  pq se o mercado empurra pacote office, microsoft e softwares proprietários para você pobre estudante de T.I em geral, quer dizer q vc será forçado[a] a usar software pirata
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo pois eh pais de terceiro mundo eh assim mesmo :P
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, e ficar condicionado[a] a esse ciclo vicioso....sem poder explorar teu talento no ramo.... e ficar naquela de sempre produzir as mesmas coisas
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, penso daqui a 10,20 anos..alguém me encontrar de baixo da ponte perguntando: você Vitor um sujeito inteligente e bem instruído...porque veio parar aqui ? drogas? dai eu: não...foi pq insistí no linux
 * vitorlobo tenso
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo o importante eh ser feliz
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, ainda bem q brasileiro n tem medo de arriscar empresa própria...
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  mas enfim..q fazes? ta sem sono?
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  agora to saindo da caverna chamada quarto...
<vitorlobo> malhando
<vitorlobo> correndo
<vitorlobo> praticando esporte
<vitorlobo> quem sabe assim eu viva mais tempo
<vitorlobo> ;P
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo eu tenho insonia
<Trovic> vitorlobo, to orgulhoso de vc
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, :(
<Trovic> vitorlobo, eu tb to fazendo academia
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, castigador ne
<Trovic> mas nao creiio que essa historia va ra frente n
<Trovic> academia cansa pra caramba
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo eu curto a noite eh mais tranquilo :)
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  to persistindo..tdo dia corro 8km
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  gosto de ouvir musica essa hora
<Trovic> vitorlobo, vc ainda ta com aquele negocio de so comer comida crua
<vitorlobo> ahahuauahahuaa
<Trovic> hushauhsaushaushu
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  n..mas vou voltar quando fizer a cirurgia pq vou so me alimentar por canudo
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  dai toma-le crudivorismo
<Trovic> hasuhsauhuashasuhu
<xGrind> comida crua pq?
 * Trovic rindo muito
<vitorlobo> xGrind, crudivorismo
<vitorlobo> ve no google
<vitorlobo> é abrangente o bagulho
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahua
<Trovic> vitorlobo, vc aguentou pelomenos uma semana com isso
<xGrind> nuss
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  http://lobofolio.blogspot.com/
<xGrind> nem sabia disso
<vitorlobo> vou ver se consigo desenvolver umas gambiarra uteis
<vitorlobo> vou disponibilizar como software livre
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  3 meses
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<vitorlobo> sou forte
<Trovic> ashuashusahu
<Trovic> mt forte eu nao guento uma semana
<Trovic> adolo uma costela de porco
<Trovic> na brasa
<vitorlobo> xGrind, Trovic  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDkLcTLGIkI
<vitorlobo> assiste ai
<vitorlobo> ai fala sobre
<vitorlobo> essa coroa ae é medica
<vitorlobo> alimentação viva é crudivorismo
 * Trovic assistindo
<Trovic> vitorlobo, vai dizer que vc nao sente falta de uma farofa de josefina
<xGrind> vitorlobo; Trovic flws
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  boa noite e bom sono ae veio
<xGrind> vlw xD
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  nada....cortei farofa , feijao, coca-cola, sorvete, e doces
<Trovic> xGrind, boa noite e bons estudos
<Trovic> nossa velho
<Trovic> pesames
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  começei 2012 pesando 105
<vitorlobo> to pesando 96 agora
<vitorlobo> agora faltam mais uns 10 kilos
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaa
<Trovic> hasuhasushausahusah
<Trovic> caramba to pesando 80
<Trovic> e to malz
<Trovic> vitorlobo, vc mede quanto
<vitorlobo> 1.90
<Trovic> ta suave então
<Trovic> vc nao é gordo
<Trovic> eu tenho 1.80
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=346624425358603&set=a.307215122632867.73186.304904442863935&type=1&theater
<Trovic> e peso 85
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/405838_346624425358603_304904442863935_1090536_1615909927_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuauhahuahuahuaa
<vitorlobo> bem verdade issae
<Trovic> ashuahuashsuahus
<Trovic> velho to mais branco que papel
<Trovic> mas mes que vem to na bahia pra compensar
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, vamo animar ae ..ae pra vc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlODoiLK9lE&feature=share
<Trovic> vitorlobo, a semente é um ovulo
<Trovic> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Trovic> nunca mais como nada com semente
<vitorlobo> huauhauhahuauhauhaa
 * Trovic traumatizado
<Trovic> BlackCherry, curte metalica
<Trovic> ??
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo opa metalallica
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo curto sim e vc
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  essa musica me vicia >.<
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  bagarai =]
<BlackCherry> kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Trovic, BlackCherry  http://www.livrosgratis.net/
<vitorlobo> legal o site
<vitorlobo> =]
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo legal o som
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo eu ainda prefiro livros de papel mesmo
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, idem
<Trovic> vitorlobo, site da hora
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo mas apostilas ate que vai
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry, e ainda acho q n vou me acostumar aos tablets
<vitorlobo> :|
<Trovic> mas o papel nao tem internet a um click
<vitorlobo> mas papel eu posso passar o marcador
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> e pintar e borrar tdo
<vitorlobo> posso criar fazendas de cupim em cima
<vitorlobo> cheirinho de livro usado por vc
<vitorlobo> sacomé ne
<vitorlobo> insubistituível
<BlackCherry> papel da pra escrever deixar sua marca :P
<Trovic> vitorlobo, BlackCherry to indo dormir velho amanha tenho que entregar um projeto bem cedo
<Trovic> inte mais
<vitorlobo> Trovic,  inté
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  agora so tem nois :(
<BlackCherry> Trovic ate mais!!
<Trovic> xauu
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  uma mais pop com santana ..é old..mas é gold http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UIojGDIBvI
<vitorlobo> :)
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo essa da sono rsrs
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  entao é boa hein
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  manda ai uma q tu curte entao vamo compartilhar
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo opa passo o video na hora certa
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  tem visto a carol? sumiu ela =\
<BlackCherry> to ouvindo ozric tentacles agora
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo nao vi ela
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  vamo arriscar.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAh0S2I4hpA
<vitorlobo> gosto dessa..é death
<vitorlobo> mas é legal
<vitorlobo> ativa a legenda
<vitorlobo> =D
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo esse nao da sono
<vitorlobo> auhhuahuauhaa
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  me resta saber se isso é um elogio ou uma critica
<vitorlobo> :O
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo kkkkkkkkkk
<BlackCherry> ultimamente to ouvindo uns sons mais leve
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  axo q essa dasono http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1NsWPJAWBs
<vitorlobo> e é legal
<vitorlobo> bem gotico e tal
<vitorlobo> sinistro
<BlackCherry> vitorlobo vou dormir ate mais!!
<vitorlobo> BlackCherry,  :)
<lorenzo> Iae galera
<lorenzo> Qual o melhor player de música para o ubuntu 10.04?
<lorenzo> Os que eu testo sempre dão bug ou algo parecido
<Felipe__> Alguém?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Bom Dia!!
<an0n> Bom dia, gostaria de saber se alguém já fez o zero fill em HD utilizando o shred das distribuições linux e poderia me ajudar?
<novato_br> an0n:  procure alguma video aula no youtube
<novato_br> lah tem sobre o assunto
<MarconM> alguem sabe como eu posso comparar 2 arquivos, mas eu quero q a saida seja o que eles tem de igual
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe um bom site que burla o proxy?
<SuBmUnDo> ja tentei o uk7.org e o surfagain mas nao tou conseguindo fzer download
 * Monarquista http://i.imgur.com/Ar117.jpg rsrsrsrs...
<Thiago_Magalhaes> MarconM, vc pode utilizar o comando md5sum
<Thiago_Magalhaes> MarconM, se o código MD5 dos dois arquivos forem iguais... então eles são exatamente identicos...
<MarconM> Thiago_Magalhaes, nao é isso
<MarconM> nao é arquivo de download
<MarconM> sao arquivos de texto
<MarconM> eu quero q retorne o que eles tem de iguais soh
<MarconM> as palavras identicas
<Thiago_Magalhaes> MarconM, aí acho q vc teria q criar um script... to por fora..
<MarconM> Thales,entendo
<MarconM> vou ver entao
<MarconM> vou almoçar
<MarconM> fuii
<RenatoSilva> artista_frustrad: hahaha
<artista_frustrad> RenatoSilva, oi
<RenatoSilva> artista_frustrad: nao se frustre heh
<jediael> oi o meu audio nao funciona. Gateway Intel celeron 1GB DDR2 audio card: Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<Mouse_No0B> Boa tarde galera...
<jediael> oi o meu audio nao funciona. Gateway Intel celeron 1GB DDR2 audio card: Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
 * Monarquista O.o
<Mouse_No0B> Eu sou Designer  Gráfico e quero Migrar pra o Linux, alguem ae sabe alguma menira de Emular os programas da Adobe no Linux?
<jediael> oi o meu audio nao funciona. Gateway Intel celeron 1GB DDR2 audio card: Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<jediael> oi o meu audio nao funciona. Gateway Intel celeron 1GB DDR2 audio card: Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<rcheleguini> boa tarde pessoal, tudo bem ? vi que irão rolar release-parties do kde4.8...alguem de sp afim de montar uma ?
<vitorlobo> fala pessoar
<rcheleguini> boa tarde pessoal, tudo bem ? vi que irão rolar release-parties do kde4.8...alguem de sp afim de se reunir e tomar uma ?
<vitorlobo> jediael, digita alsamixer no terminal e me retorna oq aparece
<vitorlobo> Mouse_No0B,  é so usar o wine fio
<vitorlobo> rcheleguini,  fosse femea teria mais chance
<vitorlobo> :O
<rcheleguini> vitorlobo, haha
<Thiago_Magalhaes> hehehehe
<Thiago_Magalhaes> verdade
<pedrolucasp> Hey pessoal
<Thiago_Magalhaes> pedrolucasp, fala
<pedrolucasp> Então, alguém aí já ouviu falar do Musa Linux?
<pedrolucasp> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/musa-linux-como-participar.html
<Thiago_Magalhaes> pedrolucasp, boaa!! vou divulgar!! =)
<pedrolucasp> Valeu!
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<adorilson> sistematico: boa
<sistematico> adorilson: Olá!
<rogerio> boa tarde estou com um problema com uma placa wireless broadcom b43 ja li um monte de tutoriais no ubuntu 10.04 funciona mas no lubuntu 11.10 não funciona mesmo com todos os tutoriais que li, alguém pelo amor dedeusme ajude?
<sistematico> rogerio: hahahahahaha, Qual erro?
<sistematico> rogerio: Cola a saída dos comandos ifconfig, lsmod, iwconfig no http://paste.ubuntu.com e passa o link aqui.
<rogerio> sem firmware
<rogerio> faltando firmware, eu resolvi ja com este  comando mas não funciona mais sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<rogerio> vou colar
<rogerio> sistematico o link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/815748/
<rogerio> sistematico eu colei certo?
<sistematico> espera
<sistematico> Colou.
<sistematico> Seu firmware aparentemente está ok.
<sistematico> rogerio: Sabe o SSID, tipo de segurança e IPs da sua rede sem fio?
<rogerio> não
<sistematico> rogerio: hahahaahaha
<sistematico> rogerio: Ok, qual é o tipo de internet que você usa aí?
<rogerio> dsl
<rogerio> telefonica
<rogerio> ai uso um dlink com wireless para distribuir
<rogerio> eu acho que é isso
<sistematico> Hummm, certo.
<sistematico> rogerio: Assim fica mais fácil.
<sistematico> rogerio: Você tem uma página de administração do modem, certo?
<rogerio> tenho mas não me lembro mas eu procuro na net se precisar
<sistematico> rogerio: Por exemplo: http://192.168.0.1 ou http://192.168.1.1.
<sistematico> rogerio: Sabe a modelo do seu roteador D-Link?
<rogerio> speed touch v6
<rogerio> é o modelo
<sistematico> Não, esse é o modem, provavelmente da Thomson.
<sistematico> rogerio: Estou perguntando o modelo do roteador D-Link.
<rogerio> dlink modelo dir - 600
<sistematico> rogerio: De qualquer forma, ele deve estar definindo o IP por DHCP, essa é a configuração padrão da maioria dos roteadores Wireless hoje em dia.
<sistematico> rogerio: A segurança(tipo de encriptação da rede sem  fio) dele deve ser WPA-PSK, ou algo assim, certo?
<rogerio> certo
<rogerio> eu não lembro a senha
<rogerio> para entrar na configuração
<rogerio> do modem
<sistematico> admin
<sistematico> Ou password ou em branco.
<sistematico> Alguns roteadores a senha é admin e usuario admin, outros é só o usuario admin e senha em branco, varia.
<sistematico> Existem roteadores que a senha é password e outros a senha é pass.
<rogerio> entou
<rogerio> é wpa  mesmo
<sistematico> certo
<sistematico> O nome da rede deve ser dlink ou algo assim, certo?
<rogerio> nao é rogerioronin
<rogerio> minha rede fica invisivel
<vitorlobo> filho da puta pede ajuda e n volta pra dizer se funfou
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> odeio esses malditos
<sistematico> hahaha
<sistematico> rogerio: Faça esses comandos uma linha por vez: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815789/
<sistematico> rogerio: Copie e cole para evitar erros.
<sistematico> rogerio: Qualquer erro que retornar no terminal você me avisa ok?
<sistematico> Tá errado.
<sistematico> Peraí.
<sistematico> rogerio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815797/
<rogerio> onde esta sua senha é para eucolocar a senha do wireless?
<sistematico> Sim.
<rogerio> sistematico "http://paste.ubuntu.com/815804/" de uma olhada
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> rogerio: Instale o seguinte pacote: sudo aptitude install wpasupplicant
<sistematico> rogerio: Depois crie um arquivo assim: gksu gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<sistematico> rogerio: Dentro desse arquivo, coloque isto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815807/ salve e feche.
<L88os1> boa noite
<L88os1> alguém ai conhece alguma empresa que presta suporte a desktops?
<rogerio> sistematico pronto!
<sistematico> Agora faça isso aqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815812/
<sistematico> Uma linha por vez, se der algum erro, cole no http://paste.ubuntu.com e mande o link aqui.
<xGrind> alguem ae com ubuntu 12.04?
<rogerio> sistematico quando colo "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" pede a senha é a senha do wireless ou do Not
<rogerio> ?
<sistematico> Senha da sua conta no Ubuntu.
<sistematico> Senha do seu usuário.
<rogerio> sistematico pronto "http://paste.ubuntu.com/815825/"
<sistematico> rogerio: Digita file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf e cola o resultado aqui.
<rogerio> sistematico o resultado é este rogerio@Rogerio-Notbook:~$ file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf: ASCII text
<rogerio> ou pelo pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/815836/
<sistematico> rogerio: Certo, tenta isso aqui: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=74561.0
<sistematico> rogerio: Se precisar de ajuda vou estar no GTalk: sistematico@gmail.com
<sistematico> Um abraço a todos.
<rogerio> valeu cara pela atenção
<L88os1> preciso de ajuda em um ajuste no gnome-nettool;
<L88os1> a caixa que tem as informações de ip não redimensiona. sempre fica pequena, não dá para ver os dados.
<L88os1> alguém poderia ajudar?
<adorilson> vc qr só ver o IP?
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-25
<licensed> apos uma instalacao do ubuntu lado a lado com outro sistema (proprietario) o grub entra direto no linux e nao aparece o outro sistema na lista. alguem sabe como reconfigurar o grub? e se isso vai resolver?
<Dead_Thinker> licensed, talvez tu precise editar a config do grub pra mostrar outros S.O.s, e tu pode re-definir a ordem de exibição/preferência
<licensed> Dead_Thinker, me desculpe. nao é no meu computador. acabei de saber que nem aparece o grub, entra direto xiii
<al4nc4ds> licensed: instala o grub-customizer e so marcar o sistema proprietario e dar reboot que a lista aparece
<Dead_Thinker> licensed, hum, ok
<Dead_Thinker> al4nc4ds, bacana, não conhecia
<licensed> eu tambem nao! muito showw
<licensed> al4nc4ds, tem no repo oficial? aqui nao ta achando.. kubuntu
<al4nc4ds> Dead_Thinker: curto bastante quando vc instala um kernel novo e ele nao insiste em subir ex: no LTS tava no 37 subiu agora pro 38 qdo da reboot ele inicia ainda no 37
<al4nc4ds> la vc forca no 38 e da um apt-get autoclean e voi la =)
<Dead_Thinker> bacana
<al4nc4ds> licensed: vou te passar a url
<licensed> al4nc4ds, blz.. to achando que esse bixo nao instalou o grub kra.. foi a 1a vez q ele ta mexendo no linux kkkk
<licensed> mas pelo menos a particao do xuxa park dele ta la
<licensed> com os arquivos dele
<al4nc4ds> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<al4nc4ds> sudo apt-get update
<al4nc4ds> sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<licensed> al4nc4ds, se o grub nao tiver instalado, sera q ele instala? esse customizer?
<al4nc4ds> O aplicativo se tornará disponível em: Acessórios > Ferramentas de Sistema > GRUB Customizer. Se você está utilizando o Ubuntu Natty com o Unity, aperte “super” (a famosa tecla “Windows”) e na caixa de texto digite “grub”. Ele aparecerá logo abaixo.
<al4nc4ds> Agora, dentro do aplicativo, você terá todas as configurações do GRUB, além de ter opções como colocar imagem no fundo de tela, modificar as cores, o tempo de espera e muito mais.
<al4nc4ds> se o ubuntu entra direto o grub esta la sim
<al4nc4ds> se nao tiver vc reinstala o grub com um live cd ou live usb
<Dead_Thinker> Vocês já ouviram falar desse tal de Deep Web?
<Dead_Thinker> não é relacionado com ubuntu mas é um assunto bacana/polêmico
<al4nc4ds> nem sei o que e isso
<al4nc4ds> posta a url ))
<al4nc4ds> 0/
<Dead_Thinker> Ouvi de um amigo hoje, é uma espécie de internet alternativa hehe, coisas que vc não consegue acessar normalmente, precisa usar uns artifícios ai, o TOR está entre eles
<Dead_Thinker> http://www.google.com.br/search?ix=hca&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=deep+web
<Dead_Thinker> http://averdadeaqui.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/deep-web/
<Dead_Thinker> Ele disse que tem muitos links sobre coisas não mainstream, tipo terrorismo, pedofilia, etc.
<Dead_Thinker> Um lance bem underground / trash, provavelmente devido não ser monitorado pelas vias normais hehe
<Dead_Thinker> meio nada a ver mas me lembra aquelas paradas tipo DC++ ehehe
<al4nc4ds> tenso
<al4nc4ds> alguem ja instalou o ironhide na nvidia optimus ion2?
<al4nc4ds> no ubuntu 10.04
<al4nc4ds> ?
<ermi> boa noite
<Dead_Thinker> ermi, boa :)
<patrick_> boa noite
<licensed> al4nc4ds, o kra falou que nao aparece o windows la no customizer nao =/ foda
<licensed> amanha eu vejo isso com ele melhor
<al4nc4ds> entao ele deve ter instalado por cima install full lol
<licensed> ele falou que viu a particao do win la com os arquivos po
<al4nc4ds> ve mesmo no inicio
<al4nc4ds> so que se ele deixar marcado
<al4nc4ds> sem atencao
<al4nc4ds> instala full
<al4nc4ds> como vc disse q e a 1 vez do cara
<al4nc4ds> pq nao chama ele aki ?
<licensed> eu falei que tava meio ocupado pra ele entrar.. mas ele nao quis.. acho que ele pensa que ta me encomodando
<al4nc4ds> ah fmz
<licensed> Doug_HSS, iae =D
<licensed> al4nc4ds, olha ele apareceu hehehehe
<licensed> oxe meu grub-customizer nem abre al4nc4ds .. instalei aqui so pra tentar ajudar ele
<licensed> abriu com sudo
<licensed> Doug_HSS, manda um print ae do teu grub-customizer pode ser?
<Doug_HSS> vou passar pro desk
<sistematico> grub-customizer, tem isso é?
<Monarquista> a mimlhares de anos...
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> *milhares..
<Monarquista> sistematico: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CEMQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webupd8.org%2F2010%2F10%2Fgrub-customizer-lets-you-reorder-add-or.html&ei=mVgfT6TqMYvnggejy4zQDw&usg=AFQjCNFy3mRE3WQ3fPKP1JmNwlhMy1sN4A
<Monarquista> ops, sorry...
<sistematico> Puxa vida.
<sistematico> Não conheci isto :D
<Doug_> voltei licensed
<licensed> Doug_, mostra ai o print pra nós
<Doug_> to upando
<Doug_> http://i39.tinypic.com/5d1284.png
<Doug_> acho que essa ficou ruim
<licensed> Doug_, mas da pra ler
<licensed> al4nc4ds, viu ai? alguma sugestao de porque nao aparece o xuxa park ai?
<al4nc4ds> alguem ja mecheu com isto ? ---> http://fabriziomalta.blogspot.com/2011/10/optimus-no-ubuntu-agora-com-ironhide.html
<licensed> Doug_, faz o seguinte.. aperta no botao + ali pra adicionar.. seleciona os probe e ve se aparece o xuxa park
<al4nc4ds> licensed: \o/
<Monarquista> al4nc4ds: sim, o barna, mas não tá agora... :S
<al4nc4ds> Monarquista: bacana ele usa netbook ?
<Monarquista> al4nc4ds: yes! :)
<licensed> al4nc4ds, isso é so pra note? nao entendi muito bem
<Doug_> apareceu não lic
<licensed> Doug_, muito estranho =/
<Doug_> eu dei o update no grub mas nada de enxerga o xp:  http://i42.tinypic.com/2r4uav8.png
<al4nc4ds> Doug_:
<al4nc4ds> digita la
<al4nc4ds> $ sudo fdisk -l
<al4nc4ds> e mostra aqui
<al4nc4ds> 0,o
<al4nc4ds> fail
<Doug_> al4nc4ds :http://i41.tinypic.com/97uzdk.png
<al4nc4ds> Doug_: deve ser por causa do seu xp estar na particao extendida
<al4nc4ds> qdo instalar coloca o xp na sda1
<al4nc4ds> com particao primaria
<al4nc4ds> depois vc instala o ubuntu na extendida
<Doug_> hum...
<Doug_> a blza
<Doug_> Vlw al4nc4ds
<al4nc4ds> ok =)
<Doug_> vou tentar aui ^^
<al4nc4ds> formata tudo isso e instala novamente os s.o`s
<Doug_> brigado mesmo to meio noob no ubuntu :P
<Doug_> Ok vou passar a madruga fazendo isso ! FLw
<licensed> utilizando cabo hdmi na resolucao 1080p minhas telas ficam gigantes. alguem sabe o que pode ser feito? http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/7176/ubuntu1080p.png
<al4nc4ds> Alguem sabe uma magia para instalar a Nvidia Optimus ION2 do Netbook 1215N no Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Kernel 2.6.32-38
<al4nc4ds> Segue o Paste: http://fpaste.org/0Q7q/
<ermi> e ae
<crissim> ola!
<sistematico> Bom dia!
<Mouse_No0B> bom dia
<Mouse_No0B> Bom dia pessoal
<SuBmUnDo> alguem tem algum site para bur]lar servidor proxy?
<sistematico> SuBmUnDo: Mesmo que exista vai ser difícil encontrar essa informação aqui.
<sistematico> Porque viola as regras de conduta da Freenode.
<SuBmUnDo> blz vou continuar procurando pq aqui na empresa so deixam ouvir uma radio que nao é nem deste estado
<kursch> opa, bom dia, qual o canal do linuxmint?
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<Mouse_No0B> o/
<Mouse_No0B> Ubuntu não reconhece meu processador, alguem ae sabe como fazer pra ele reconhecer pefeitamente?
<licensed> meu sistema todo ta com as fontes e janelas gigantes. alguem sabe o que pode ser feito pra consertar? http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/7176/ubuntu1080p.png
<licensed> ja que nao existe mais xorg
<licensed> se eu jogar um xorg.conf la em /etc/X11 ele vai ser lido?
<legilson> ping
<legilson> %s
<legilson> Como observar o computador das crianças a distância? tipo um novo painel onde posso ver de outro micro o que está rolando. utilizamos ubuntu
<Mouse_No0B> fala ae pessoal blz?
<legilson> Como observar o computador das crianças a distância? tipo um novo painel onde posso ver de outro micro o que está rolando. utilizamos ubuntu
<legilson> Como observar o computador das crianças a distância? tipo um novo painel onde posso ver de outro micro o que está rolando. utilizamos
<legilson> Como observar o computador das crianças a distância? tipo um novo painel onde posso ver de outro micro o que está rolando.
<alvaro__> Estou na versão 11.04, mas o "gerenciador de Atualizações" está baixando pacotes da 12.04 gostaria de saber o que está acontecendo com os pacotes repositorios do ubuntu 11.04?
<alvaro__> A 12.04 nem foi lançada ainda.
<xGrind> o.O
<new_in_debian> não esquenta m
<IfailUbuntu> lol
<new_in_debian> não esquenta não, o mundo vai acabar ese ano mesmo man...
<alvaro__> mas isso é normal?
<new_in_debian> *esse
<new_in_debian> sei lá, é ubuntu man, veja ai no repo se tá tudo bem configurado..
<IfailUbuntu> se calhar meteste algum repositorio do ubuntu 12.04
<alvaro__> não
<new_in_debian> alvaro__: vai lá ver como tá sua source.list
<IfailUbuntu> ve nas opçoes se tens a opçao de actualizaçoes nao suportadas e pré-lançadas pode ser que venham dai
<alvaro__> Só tem as atualizações importantes e atualizações recomendadas, é que estão selecionadas
<alvaro__> Enada mais
<IfailUbuntu> entao n sei de onde vem isso :S
<IfailUbuntu> e esquesito
<alvaro__> venha uma mensagem que vem em um dos pacotes "Versão 2.32.0-0ubuntu12.4 "
<alvaro__> Veja, errei a grafia
<IfailUbuntu> mas essa actualizaçao consegues instalar?
<alvaro__> Apareceu agora no Gerenciador, não sei te dizer, já buguei o sistema já uma vez por causa desse Gerenciador de pacotes, por isso a minha duvida
<IfailUbuntu> sabes o que podes faxer ? edita a tua lsita de repositorios e mete a original
<IfailUbuntu> lista*
<IfailUbuntu> assim so instalas actualizaçoes originais
<alvaro__> como faço isso?
<IfailUbuntu> tipo ate dava te a minha mas a minha lista tem uns extras
<IfailUbuntu> mas tipo se tens ai algum ubuntu pre instalado copias o teu source list e metes no teu
<IfailUbuntu> eu ja te digo como faxer
<alvaro__> não tenho só tenho o 11.04 instalado :(
<IfailUbuntu> faz na consola sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<IfailUbuntu> copia e mete aqui e eu vejo te quais os extras
<IfailUbuntu>   # Ubuntu 11.04 Oneiric.
<IfailUbuntu>   deb http://mirror.rit.edu/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<IfailUbuntu>   #deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<IfailUbuntu>   # Ubuntu 11.04 Oneiric (Security Updates).
<IfailUbuntu>   deb http://mirror.rit.edu/ubuntu/ oneiric-security main restricted universe multiverse
<IfailUbuntu>   #deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-security main restricted universe multiverse
<IfailUbuntu>   # Ubuntu 11.04 Oneiric (Updates).
<IfailUbuntu>   deb http://mirror.rit.edu/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<IfailUbuntu>   #deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<IfailUbuntu>   # Ubuntu 11.04 Oneiric (Backports).
<IfailUbuntu>   deb http://mirror.rit.edu/ubuntu/ oneiric-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<IfailUbuntu>   #deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-backports main restricted universe multivers
<IfailUbuntu>   # Ubuntu 11.04 Oneiric (Partner).
<IfailUbuntu>   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
<IfailUbuntu>   # Ubuntu 11.04 Oneiric (Extras).
<IfailUbuntu>   deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main
<IfailUbuntu>   # Ubuntu 11.04 Oneiric (Medibuntu).
<IfailUbuntu>   # ChaveGPG: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<IfailUbuntu>   deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ oneiric free non-free
<IfailUbuntu> tens ai podes apagar todo de dentro e mete esse  se quiseres ate podes faxer backup do que tens caso haja problema
<alvaro__> Curioso, no meu sistema apareceu "Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386"
<IfailUbuntu> lool
<IfailUbuntu> faz sudo vi /etc/lsb-release e ve por la a versao que tens xD
<alvaro__> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.04"
<IfailUbuntu> e pronto  ja alteras t a tua source list?
<alvaro__> Não tem perigo de ferrar o sistema denovo?
<IfailUbuntu> tipo mesmo que apages tudo nao a problema so n te faz atualizaçoes
<IfailUbuntu> apagas tudo e mete a que te enviei em cima
<IfailUbuntu> e guardas depois na consola mete sudo apt-get update para actualizares a tua lista
<Marlus> alvaro__: tira um print da mensagem ou copie ela no pastebin
<alvaro__> Ubuntu 11.04 Oneiric, na verdade  não é a versão 10.04 LTS
<Marlus> IfailUbuntu: ele ta usando a 11.04, vc mandou a source da 11.10
<alvaro__> Marlus, da mensagem do gerenciador de Atualizações ?
<Marlus> alvaro__: sim
<alvaro__> espere
<IfailUbuntu> pois pk eu tou a usar a verdao 11.10
<Marlus> alvaro__: aproveita e copia tbm sua sources.list
<alvaro__> certo
<IfailUbuntu> encontrei na net  aqui uma
<IfailUbuntu> # Deb cdrom: [Ubuntu 11,04 Narwhal_ _Natty - Release i386] / natty restrito principal
<IfailUbuntu> # Veja http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes de como atualizar para o
<IfailUbuntu> Versões mais recentes do # distribuição.
<IfailUbuntu> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted
<IfailUbuntu> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted
<IfailUbuntu> Atualizações bug # # Principais corrigir produzidos após a versão final do
<IfailUbuntu> # # Distribuição.
<IfailUbuntu> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates main restricted
<IfailUbuntu> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty atualizações restrito principal
<IfailUbuntu> # # NB software a partir deste repositório é totalmente incompatível com o Ubuntu
<IfailUbuntu> # # Equipe. Além disso, observe que o software no universo não receberá qualquer
<IfailUbuntu> # # Revisão ou atualização da equipe de segurança do Ubuntu.
<IfailUbuntu> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty universo
<IfailUbuntu> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty universo
<IfailUbuntu> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ universo natty atualizações
<IfailUbuntu> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty atualizações universo
<IfailUbuntu> # # NB software a partir deste repositório é totalmente incompatível com o Ubuntu
<IfailUbuntu> # # Equipe, e não pode estar sob uma licença livre. Por favor, satisfazer-se a
<IfailUbuntu> # # Seus direitos de utilização do software. Além disso, observe que o software,
<IfailUbuntu> # # Multiverso não receberá nenhuma revisão ou atualizações do Ubuntu
<IfailUbuntu> # # Segurança da equipe.
<IfailUbuntu> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty multiverse
<IfailUbuntu> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty multiverse
<IfailUbuntu> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates multiverse
<IfailUbuntu> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates multiverse
<IfailUbuntu> # # Descomente as duas linhas seguintes para adicionar software a partir do 'backports'
<IfailUbuntu> # # Repositório.
<IfailUbuntu> # # NB software deste repositório pode não ter sido testado como
<IfailUbuntu> # # Extensivamente como as contidas no lançamento principal, ainda que inclui
<IfailUbuntu> Versões mais recentes do # # algumas aplicações que podem fornecer recursos úteis.
<IfailUbuntu> # # Além disso, observe que o software, backports não receberá nenhuma revisão
<IfailUbuntu> # # Ou atualizações da equipe de segurança do Ubuntu.
<IfailUbuntu> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-backports main restricted multiverse universo
<IfailUbuntu> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-backports main restricted multiverse universo
<IfailUbuntu> # # Descomente as duas linhas seguintes para adicionar software da Canonical
<marlop> IfailUbuntu: usa o pastebin se vc for postar muitas linhas, assim vc floda o canal
<IfailUbuntu> # Repositório 'parceiro' #. Este software não faz parte do Ubuntu, mas é
<IfailUbuntu> # # Oferecidos pela Canonical e os respectivos fornecedores como um serviço para Ubuntu
<IfailUbuntu> # # Usuários.
<IfailUbuntu> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu parceiro natty
<IfailUbuntu> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu parceiro natty
<IfailUbuntu> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-security main restricted
<IfailUbuntu> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-security main restricted
<IfailUbuntu> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-segurança universo
<IfailUbuntu> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-segurança universo
<IfailUbuntu> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-security multiverse
<IfailUbuntu> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-security multiverse
<IfailUbuntu> # # Medibuntu - Ubuntu 11,04 "Natty Narwhal"
<IfailUbuntu> # # Por favor, reporte qualquer bug em https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/
<IfailUbuntu> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ natty livre non-free
<IfailUbuntu> deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ natty livre non-free
<IfailUbuntu> desculpa mas nunca usei o irc so hoje e que estou a mexer nisto :s como se faz?
<IfailUbuntu> estou a usar o emphaty
<marlop> !paste
<IfailUbuntu> !paste
<IfailUbuntu> o que e isso xD
<marlop> isso fazia aparece a instruções, mas parece que o bot nao ta funcionando
<IfailUbuntu> fiz isso e nao deu nada , e como fosse uma mensagem normal..
<marlop> usa esse site: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<IfailUbuntu> e isso envia para onde?
<alvaro__> http://pastebin.com/4SxRdCJ2
<marlop> ai o site gera um link tipo o que o alvaro acabou de mandar^^
<alvaro__> Marlus achou?
<IfailUbuntu> interessante vou esperimentar xD
<marlop> tou olhando aqui
<IfailUbuntu> o que meto em poster?
<IfailUbuntu> meu nome?
<marlop> seu nome ou nick
<IfailUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816953/ tipo isto?
<marlop> alvaro__: qual pacote ta dando essa mensagem?
<IfailUbuntu> xd
<marlop> IfailUbuntu: sim
<IfailUbuntu> oki :)
<IfailUbuntu> obrigadao
<alvaro__> Document (postscript, pdf) vierwer
<alvaro__> document (postscript, pdf) vierwer-Common files
<alvaro__> GNOME document viewer backend library
<alvaro__> GNOME document viewer view library
<marlop> alvaro__: pode atualizar
<alvaro__> mas porque 12.04?
<alvaro__> isso é que achei estranho
<marlop> é um numero de versao interno, especifico do ubuntu
<marlop> se vc o lhar o anterior é 12.3
<alvaro__> To apanhado pra valer em relação ao Ubuntu, eu usava outra distro linux :)
<alvaro__> Tens razão a anterior é 12
<alvaro__> 03
<alvaro__> Obrigado pelo auxilio :D
<marlop> isso geralmente significa q o pessoal do ubuntu corrigiu alguma coisa, pq no projeto original não foi lançada a correção ainda ou pq a nova versão do projeto ainda não foi testada/aprovada
<marlop> nd
<alvaro__> Agradeço denovo
<IfailUbuntu> marlop sabes o pk do inicio do boot a imagem que aparece com as 5 bolas axo eu depois de algum tempo de ja ter instalado o ubuntu aparece agora mais simples e com texto do que faz ... queria por como dantes ..fica mais bonito sem as mensagens a aparecer
<IfailUbuntu> nao sei se e de algum programa que instalo ou se e do grub custumizer ou do startup manager
<IfailUbuntu> acontece sempre isso
<marlop> um dos dois provavelmente é a causa
<IfailUbuntu> pois pk quando mudo a resoluçao ele empanca e da aquela sena -.- mas agora nao sei qual deles e nao sei como por de novo como dantes
<marlop> coloca no paste.ubuntu.com o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<IfailUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816976/
<marlop> IfailUbuntu: não achei nada errado, me parece normal
<IfailUbuntu> pois .. mas aparece texto do tipo desactiving bluetooh e assim.. ao encerrar xD mas deixa la eu instalo de novo e faço backup do ficheiro e meto neste a ver se fica direito
<illuminarch> oi
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-26
<free_the_people> boas, eu instalei hoje o ubuntu, gostava de saber como se pode logar como root?
<Daekdroom> free_the_people, o root é desativado por padrão
<Daekdroom> Para conseguir privilégios de administrador para rodar um aplicativo, utiliza-se 'sudo' antes do comando, ou 'gksudo' se for uma aplicação gráfica em GTK
<free_the_people> mas eu fiz assim sudo apt-get install airmon-ng
<free_the_people> e deu-me
<Daekdroom> free_the_people, existe um grupo de usuários habilitados a utilizar o sudo
<free_the_people> qual é? podes-me dizer
<Daekdroom> free_the_people, sudo
<free_the_people> desculpa nao reparei, brigado
<free_the_people> e ja agora como é que eu posso ver processos, é que eu tou a tentar iniciar o tor, mas nao ta a dar, diz que o tor deve estar a correr e nao consegue correr
<cpnangil^> hi
<cpnangil^> i got some old brazilian coins
<paladinn> congratz
<cpnangil^> http://i.imgur.com/OWCe5.jpg
<cpnangil^> this is one of them
<paladinn> a big treasure
<cpnangil^> this is bronze coin
<cpnangil^> 40 reis
<cpnangil^> from 1753
<paladinn> history class
<cpnangil^> IOSEPHUS IDGP ET BRASILIAE REX
<cpnangil^> thats what it says in latin
<cpnangil^> and CIRCVMIT ORBIM PECVNIA TOTVM
<paladinn> omg
<cpnangil^> :)
<cpnangil^> http://i.imgur.com/PZSJt.jpg
<cpnangil^> do you see this one?
<cpnangil^> this is 640 reis coin
<cpnangil^> made of silver
<cpnangil^> from 1696!
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe qual programa do ubuntu que, por exemplo, copie so o nome dos arquivos de uma pasta?
<SuBmUnDo> sera que ls -l > nomesdosarquivos.txt?
<SuBmUnDo> heheheh nao precisa do -l
<vitorlobo> tenso
<corvolino> site do ubuntu tá off.
<vitorlobo> otemo
<vitorlobo> assim o povo n baixa
<vitorlobo> =D
<xGrind> vitoravelino; nao quer q baixem? kk
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém conhece algum lugar para testar um site em vários navegadores diferentes ?
<Cesar_Augusto> tipo que possa selecionar outros navegadores para testar e tal
<corvolino> hahaha
<corvolino> o site entra por um link e não entra na home
<corvolino> massa.
<gustcm> boa noite
<gustcm> alguém pode me ajudar com a instalação da webcam?
<gustcm> http://paste.org/44384
<gustcm> não consigo identificar qual a minha webcam
<gustcm> alguém pode me ajudar com a instalação da webcam?
<vitorlobo> Trovic, tenso
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  vao dormir
<vitorlobo> auhauha
<xGrind> vitoravelino; kk
<xGrind> to tentando arrumar o mame
<vitorlobo> joga kof nele
<vitorlobo> kof é fodão
<vitorlobo> meu jogo favorito
<xGrind> nao roda :/
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  kof pra mim bate street fighter bunito
<Trovic> vitorlobo, xGrind  voces ainda tão acordados
<xGrind> nao to conseguindo arrumar o mame
<xGrind> nao lembro como configura a bios
<vitorlobo> to aprendendo javascript
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  mame = emulador ?
<xGrind> yes
<vitorlobo> pq tem q fuçar abios?
<xGrind> pra rodar os jogos
<xGrind> nao to falando da bios do pc.
<xGrind> e sim a bios do mame mesmo
<xGrind> xD
<xGrind> Trovic; flw
<xGrind> gbs da virtualife?
<macucos> bom dia
<macucos> alguem poderia me ajudar com compartilhamento?
<macucos> criei varias pastas no meu ubuntu, defini as senhas dos usuarios e talz
<macucos> ai numa maquina com windows xp vejo as pastas e talz, ai quando vou entrar em alguma eu digito a senha de qualquer usuario e entra em qualquer pasta
<macucos> eu queria que cada pasta tivesse uma senha, tipo para cada ususario
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> estou pensando em assinar uma revista sobre linux, qual vocês me indicam?
<Rhylton> Boa tarde pessoal
<Marverick> fala Rhylton
<Rhylton> ual... como sabe q sou eu.. AIuahia
<Rhylton> Queria saber com o Programa que tem no Linux que chega mas perto do Adobe Ilustrator
<Marverick> Rhylton o gimp é um dos melhores
<Rhylton> umm
<Marverick> para linux
<Rhylton> to tirando meu certificado da Adobe, mas enquanto a adobe por algum motivo não faz pra plataforma linux
<Rhylton> Eu quero mostrar pra o pessoal do meu curso que eles não precisam ficar preso
<Rhylton> a esses programas
<Rhylton> então como trabalho a muito tempo com Designer espero me adaptar e converter algumas pessoas para o Linux
<Rhylton> srrs..
<Rhylton> :-D
<capeta> Rhylton: ilustrator é pra?
<capeta> vetor?
<Rhylton> Também.. Pintura digital, criação de Layouts tem ferramentas 3D também
<capeta> hm
<capeta> porque tem o inkscape
<capeta> pra vetor
<Rhylton> Umm... sabe dizer se o Inkscape tem Layers?
<capeta> sei não :(
<Rhylton> umm
<Rhylton> vou fazer o Download dele quando chegar em casa
<Rhylton> Eu to em um computador com Windows aki na empresa
<Rhylton> onde trabalho
<Rhylton> Já vi pessoas falando super bem do GIMP
<Rhylton> Falei ontem para meu professor de Designer que o GIMP e muito melhor que o Photoshop quase que ele teve um ataque! heheh
<Rhylton> Ele já perdeu uma aposta comigo Eu com Corel ele com Ilustrator, eu vetorizei muito mas rapido com que ele, ele teve que pagar um lanche pra turma toda... agora vou tentar outra aposta ele com Photoshop eu com GIMP srsr.. vamos ver no que vai da!
<liberie> bem muito melhor
<liberie> ai e demais
<liberie> mas o gimp melhorou bastante com o passar dos anos
<liberie> a vantagem do PS sao os plugins
<vitorlobo> ae ..como instalar o firefox 3.5 no ubuntu 11.10?  é pq preciso rodar o moonlight nele...o 9.0.1 nao funfa o moonlight
<spiga> vitoravelino: procura algum deb do firefox 3.5
<spiga> no google deve ter algum link existente ainda
<vitorlobo> procurano
<OneSr> Pessoal estou com uma dúvida em relação à ligar duas tableas no MySQL, alguém poderia dar uma ajuda?
<OneSr> tabelas*
<OneSr> Ops .. acho que descobri o problema ... era uma ligação N-N
<inicianteAnonymo> ola
<mwallacesd> Ola!
<L88os> preciso reinstalar o kernel 3.0.0.15 ? como posso fazer isso?
<sistematico_> L88os: Qual é o kernel padrão da sua versão do Ubuntu?
<L88os> nem lembro
<L88os> atualmente estou usando o linux-3.0.0.14-generic
<sistematico_> L88os: Porque precisa do kernel 3.0.0.15?
<L88os> quando estou atualizando costuma dar erro:
<L88os> http://paste.ubuntu.com/818113/
<L88os> sistematico: alguma ideia de como resolver isso?
<sistematico> L88os: Tente assim: sudo apt-get install -f
<sistematico> L88os: Deu?
<ghs> meu Deus, o Gnome esta uma verdade droga
<L88os> sistematico: ainda está com erro;
<vitorlobo> L88os,  sudo apt-get -f install
<ghs> alguem aqui usa o kubuntu ?
<vitorlobo> e eu pensando q tu ia dizer coisa melhor
<vitorlobo> kde pqp
<vitorlobo> :O
<sistematico> ghs: MATE Desktop Environment, teste me fale o que achou :D
<sistematico> ghs: É um fork do Gnome 2.x, show de bola.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  é o fork q o mint usa ne
<L88os> vitorlobo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/818126/
<Daekdroom> Não.
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Sim.
<Daekdroom> O Mint usa um fork do GNOME Shell, o Cinammon + GNOME 3
<sistematico> Daekdroom: Usa o MATE tbm.
<Daekdroom> Ele está disponível, mas não é o padrão, pelo que eu me lembro
<sistematico> Daekdroom: Vê na página oficial do Mint.
<sistematico> Daekdroom: É o padrão sim, veja lá.
<Daekdroom> Ah
<sistematico> Daekdroom: Assim como o MATE é o Gnome 2 o Cinnamon é o Gnome 3.
<Daekdroom> Tá disponível no repositório e no DVD
<Daekdroom> sistematico, não. Existe diferença.
<sistematico> A diferença são as personalizações, que ajudam MUITO.
<Daekdroom> O MATE substitui o GNOME 2 inteiro. O Cinammon, só o Shell.
<vitorlobo> L88os,  nao é sudo apt-get -f install linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic
<vitorlobo> L88os,  é so sudo apt-get -f install
<vitorlobo> L88os,  digita ae uname -r e me diz oq retorna
<L88os> 3.0.0-14-generic
<vitorlobo> L88os,  digita sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-headers-*
<vitorlobo> cola oq retorna
<sistematico> L88os: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=79441.0
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Ele está com problema pra atualizar a distro ou instalar qualquer pacote.
<vitorlobo> L88os,  digita ae no terminal dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<L88os> cola no paste
<L88os> porque não entendi
<L88os> vitorlobo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/818138/
<vitorlobo> L88os,  http://bpaste.net/show/22517/
<vitorlobo> L88os,  digita isso para apagar os kernels não usados e preservar apenas oq vc ta usando
<L88os> blz
<vitorlobo> L88os,  sudo apt-get install deborphan && sudo deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove --purge
<vitorlobo> L88os, para apagar os pacotes orfãos do sistema
<L88os> cara perai
<vitorlobo> ok
<vitorlobo> auhauha
<L88os> vitorlobo esse ultimo codigo é realmente necessário?
<vitorlobo> L88os,  sim
<vitorlobo> L88os,  pq se tiver alguma dependencia conflitando ae....vai apagar ela
<L88os> blz
<marlop> L88os: so tira o -y
<L88os> puts, agora que você avisa?
<ipy_one> boa tarde
<sistematico> L88os: Só dar CTRL+C :P
<sistematico> Um monte de vezes.
<ipy_one> estou entrando pela primeira vez neste canal
<sistematico> Se num quebrar tudo :D
<marlop> L88os: agoa deixa quieto
<sistematico> ipy_one: Bem vindo.
<marlop> *agora
<sistematico> hahahahahaha
<ipy_one> vlw
<L88os> apareceu que o indice de software está danificado
<sistematico> L88os: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ipy_one> espero aprender e poder compatilhar com a sala, o que tenho aprendido nestes meus anos de linux
<marlop> usar o -y em qualquer comando apt-get geralmente nao é uma boa idea
<sistematico> L88os: Esse comando que eu te passei, eu "acho" que conserta teu apt.
<L88os> blz
<sistematico> L88os: O -y executa as ações do apt sem confirmações, ou seja, a cada remoção, atualização ou instalação, você não precisa digitar s ou n.
<L88os> ahhh
<L88os> valeu por informar
<sistematico> De nada.
<sistematico> Eu não uso Ubuntu a alguns anos, mas disso eu ainda lembro.
<marlop> sistematico: justamente por isso nao costuma ser uma boa ideia usa-lo
<L88os> vai demorar um pouco até baixar tudo aqui.
<sistematico> marlop: É.
<sistematico> marlop: Eu sou desleixado, sempre uso o --noconfirm aqui =)
<L88os> sistematico: depois de baixar tudo aqui o que devo fazer?
<marlop> ate nos sistemas q eu tenho certeza q nao vai ter problema prefiro confirmar um por um do que ter que arrumar uma possivel bagunça
<sistematico> L88os: Nada :D
<L88os> só quero ver.
<L88os> as vezes em algumas frases ficam com ? como resolver?
<sistematico> Hummm...
<sistematico> L88os: Seu Ubuntu está em português?
<L88os> sim
<mwallacesd> =)
<L88os> sabe resolver?
<sistematico> L88os: Teria como tirar um ScreenShot do problema?
<sistematico> L88os: Sabe ir no Painel de Controle do Gnome(gnome-control-center)?
<L88os> e agora?
<sistematico> Lá tem uma opção que se chama: "Região e Idioma"?
<L88os> não tem não
<sistematico> Espere.
<L88os> tem suporte a idiomas
<sistematico> Isso mesmo.
<L88os> vai falando;
<L88os> ou melhor digitando
<sistematico> Qual a versão do Ubuntu que você está usando?
<L88os> 11.10
<xGrind> alguem ae com lubuntu?
<sistematico> xGrind: Fale a dúvida.
<xGrind> sistematico; nao ta instalando. deixei instalando no pc da minha irma, mas parou numa parte la e nao continua
<sistematico> L88os: Tire uma screenshot do erro com o teclado, consegue?
<sistematico> xGrind: Sem saber onde deu erro, fica difícil ajudar.
<xGrind> vo la ver :D
<vitorlobo> L88os,  q ubuntu bixado da poha esse seu hein
<L88os> kkkk
<ipy_one> rs...
<ipy_one> pessoal
<ipy_one> tem como eu ter mais de 4 desktops no Ubuntu 11.10
<MarconM> 0.0
<L88os> sistematico: http://imgur.com/g7I6w
<vitorlobo> L88os, de boa...usa debian q tudo funfa melhor
<vitorlobo> debian é debian
<vitorlobo> o resto...tenta copiar
<vitorlobo> >.<
<L88os> sistematico: viu a imagem?
<sistematico> L88os: Espera, ainda não.
<sistematico> ipy_one: Tem sim.
<L88os> baixar atualização na minha internet demora tanto que estou desconfiando que estou baixando um filme em full HD;
<ipy_one> como faço sistematico?
<sistematico> ipy_one: Tem uns quadradinhos no canto inferior direito?
 * Monarquista [T. I. (*)]
<L88os> ipy_one: que versão do ubuntu você está?
<ipy_one> mas eu estou usando o Unity
<ipy_one> a 11.10 como Unity
<L88os> aperta super + S
<L88os> o botão que tem o desenho do windows .
<ipy_one> sim
<ipy_one> ele me mostra os 4 desktops, porém eu quero saber se é possível adcionar mais desktops
<L88os> ai acho que não
<L88os> pra que você quer fazer isso?
<ipy_one> seguinte
<ipy_one> apenas para questao de organizacao mesm
<ipy_one> em um desktop eu deixo o browser aberto
<ipy_one> em outro meu e-mail em outro eu deixo o virtual box com minha vm windows para rodar um sistema que precisa
<ipy_one> dele
<ipy_one> e em outro eu deixo meus softs de com e no outro eu deixaria o monitoramento interno
<ipy_one> de cameras
<L88os> não sei se da para adicionar mais.
<marlop> que eu lembre no unity do 11.10 nao da nem pra adicionar nem pra remover nativamente,
<marlop> tem um programa pra personalizar o unity q "talvez" faça isso
<marlop> mas eu não lembro o nome dele
<ipy_one> compiz?
<ipy_one> usando como um plugin do compiz
<ipy_one> eu tentei
<ipy_one> nao tem esta opção
<ipy_one> mas di boa
<marlop> ubuntulog: .url
<ipy_one> é algo bem particular mesmo
<ipy_one> agradeço
<marlop> ipy_one: acho que chama unity-tweaker ou algo assim
<ipy_one> eu instalei ele
<ipy_one> nao tem esta opção
<marlop> ipy_one: seria esse: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-tweak-tool-myunity-gets-new-look-coming-to-ubuntu-software-centre/ mas ele tbm não tem a opção que você quer
<ipy_one> sim
<ipy_one> é uma pena
<marlop> L88os1: seu problema com os ? pode ser fonte corrompida
<L88os1> q?
<marlop> [21:43] <L88os> sistematico: http://imgur.com/g7I6w
<L88os1> alguém sabe como apagar configurações do radiotray?
<MarconM> alguem aqui usa emacs
<hugomeira> Boa noite
<Celso>   
<elionay> tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-27
<Monarquista> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1099
<Dead_Thinker> Boa noite :)
<Monarquista> Kopete Versão 1.0.80 não conecta MSN, alguem saberia de alguma correção...?!
<vitorlobo> alguem ai sabe baixar video streaming protegido pelo ubuntu?
<ADFENO> Olá.
<L88os1> boa tarde
<ADFENO> Olá L88os1.
<L88os1> estou ouvindo a RadioSL e quero gravar, tem como?
<L88os1> estou ouvindo pelo VLC
<ADFENO> Bem, eu usualmente faça um vídeo com o GTK Record My Desktop, e converto para algum formato de áuido usando o Sound Converter.
<ADFENO> "faço"
<ADFENO> *áudio*
<L88os1> isso não é exatamente o que eu queria. Instalei o radiotray mas configurei errado, sabe como faço para apagar todas as configurações?
<ADFENO> Infelizmente eu não sei, tente na pasta pessoal, mas confirme com alguém experiente com o Radio Tray.
<adorilson> L88os1: no seu home deve ter um diretorio oculto com essas configurações. basta apaga-lo
<adorilson> provavelmente chamada .radiotray
<L88os1> nada disso. já achei
<_re> boa tarde!
<L88os1> o local era .Local/share/radiotray
<_re> eun tenho o device visus extreme usb e  não consegui fazer funcionar no ubuntu
<_re>  uso o ubuntu studio 11.10
<_re> eu abri  e scaneei as peçãs que lele usa como xceive xc5000 , fujitisu mb86a20s e trident tvmaster 5010l ou 6010l
<_re> Agora precsio que  alguém que saibra compilar drive  possa ajudar a construir um drive para este dispositivo
<_re>  eu achei varias tv digital usb que utilizam este chips , mas só que  usam um chip de um  , peça de outro , nunca com as tres juntas
<_re> será que alguèm pode ajudar ?
<_re> tv visus extreme usb no ubuntu
<_re> tv digital no ubuntu ajuda
<_re> então ! seerá que alguém sabe ou conhece  uma pessoa que saiba compilar drivers  paara linux
<_re> é que eu tenho a visus extreme usb ( tv digital  usb) e conmsegui descobrir os chips que ela usa
<_re> e só preciso saber de alguem que saiba compilar drives , pois  não tem nenhum aparelho de tv digital que usa estas peças num único aparelho
<_re> então tinha que pegar um drive de um e de outro até fazer um único drive
<_re> uso o ubuntustudio11.10
<adorilson> _re: compilar ou editar/criar drives?
<adorilson> pq se for compilar, geralmente é com a seguinte sequencia
<adorilson> ./configure
 * adorilson make
<adorilson> make
<adorilson> sudo make install
<_re> eu não sei se é compilar ou editar. eu visitei o site do linux tv org e vi que precisava saber qual componentes  era utilizado no device  para  poder  fazer o drive . eu sou leigo em materia de compilar /editar drive
<_re> por isso que  queria saber se alguém se interessar em fazer um drive para este aparelho , tenho os componentes que elel utiliza ( chip)
<_re> xceive 5000 , fujitisu mb86a20s e tridente tm6010L
<piintoo> Alguem me pode dixer onde arranjar algum material sobre Shell Script?
<piintoo> Alguem me pode dixer onde arranjar algum material sobre Shell Script?
<xGrind> piintoo; apostilando.com
<piintoo> tenho uma duvida porque e que no Xchat nao consigo guardar as salas?
<xGrind> piintoo; como assim?
<piintoo> tipo ao adicionar a sala # Ubuntu- br
<piintoo> ele nao guarda
<xGrind> piintoo; autojoin?
<xGrind> em xchat, lista de redes,
<xGrind> ubuntu serveres, editar
<piintoo> tipo se sair do programa depois se abrir de novo vou ter que meter outra vez os as salas
<xGrind> e coloca seus canais em favorites channels
<xGrind> piintoo; le ae que acabei de explicar
<barna_> aki o meu xchat fazendo o q o xGrind falou entra em 9 canais diferentes em 3 redes!
<xGrind> barna_; aki deixo tudo em autojoin. tb entre em 3 redes :D
<xGrind> imagina se fosse digitar tudo, toda vez q entrasse
<barna_> nossa, nem me fale!
<piintoo> pois eu tenho de faxer isso ja adicionei uma lista ja guardei num sitio so que depois nao consigo a abrir
<xGrind> adicionou a lista onde?
<xGrind> é no xchat que voce tem que salvar
<piintoo> lsita de canais onde aparece procurar, search type
<xGrind> oq vc quer fazer? procurar canal ou deixar que o xchat entre nos canais automaticamente?
<piintoo> a segunda e que guarde os canais
<barna_> piintoo, la no cantinho esquerdo do xchat, ta escrito XChat, clica lá! depois clica em Lista de Redes...
<barna_> vou ter q sair, volto em 15min!
<piintoo> ja consegui ;)
<piintoo> obrigada
<piintoo> podes me dixer alguns canais fixex? em pt
<barna_> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic, #linux4fun, Linuxajuda, #vivaolinux
<barna_> tem mais canais especificos! tipo #gimp-br etc.....
<rhymatrix> BOa noite
<rhymatrix> alguem ae
<rhymatrix> ?
<rhymatrix> Preciso de uma forcinha de vcs
<iFail> dis ai a ver se te consigo ajudar
<iFail> pedes ajuda e nao falas?
<rhymatrix> opa
<rhymatrix> desculpa
<rhymatrix> IFail...
<rhymatrix> Eu tenho o linux Ubuntu 10.
<deusr> alguém conhece algum programa que arruma a image do monitor?
<iFail> dis la o que presisas xd
<rhymatrix> 10.11
<deusr> quero dizer, chega a imagem para um lado e para o outro?
<deusr> coisas padrão que existem em monitores mas nao em notebooks
<iFail> <rhymatrix> sim
<rhymatrix> Só que tipo o PC da firma e um lixo e roda perfeitamente o Linux o meu e muito melhor e ta lento pakas... ae fui no sistema.. e ta assim o Processador: AMD Processor model unknown × 2
<rhymatrix> Como faço pra o Linux reconhecer meu processador
<iFail> <rhymatrix> qual versao tens?
<rhymatrix> 10.11
<iFail> <rhymatrix> 32 ou 64?
<rhymatrix> 64 Bit
<rhymatrix> mas ele ta mostrando que e 32bit
<rhymatrix> outro problema
<rhymatrix> e não reconhece minha placa de video
<rhymatrix> Gráfico: Desconhecido
<rhymatrix> =/
<rhymatrix> INstalei ums Arquivos da N vidia e nem assim funfo
<rhymatrix> mas meu maior problema e o processador
<rhymatrix> queria muito resolver isso T_T
<rhymatrix> O Windows ta mas rapido que o linux... isso n pode acontecer T_T Linux e super padrão
<iFail> normal mente a parte de ficar lento deve ser da grafica...
<iFail> se fosse do processador ele nemte arrancava
<rhymatrix> umm... mas meu processador ta indo pra 100% muito rapido
<iFail> ja vi na net e dixem que isso nao interessa muito ele nao reconhecer a versao de processador que tens
<rhymatrix> tem 2 nucleo
<iFail> podes e esperimentar kernels recente pode ser que ja venha com a versao do processador
<rhymatrix> onde baixo?
<iFail> qual a grafica que tens para a instalares vai ao definiçoes de sistema
<iFail> drives adicionais e ve se tem la alguma drive para instalares
<iFail> as kernes ja te digo
<rhymatrix> ok to verificando aki
<rhymatrix> tem 4 drive da Nvidia e so 1 esta ativado
<rhymatrix> ativo os outros 3?
<rhymatrix> Driver de aceleração de video Nvidia (versão 173)
<rmsraph> alguém sabe como recuperar senha do IRC??
<rhymatrix>  Driver de aceleração de video Nvidia (Atualizações pos intalação)(versão 173-uptade)
<iFail> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<iFail> podes sacar por ai
<iFail> instalas sempre 3 pacotes
<rhymatrix> vlw
<rhymatrix> ok
<iFail> nao activas o que tiver recomendado
<rhymatrix> =/
<iFail> depois se quiseres ate podes instalar o que dis update
<rhymatrix> putz foi logo esse q tava ativado
<rhymatrix> srsr..
<iFail> mas tenta activar
<rhymatrix> ok
<iFail> <rhymatrix> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3-rc1-precise/
<rhymatrix> A unica q eu tinha instalado foi justamente a que tinha [recomendados]
<iFail> <rhymatrix> mas é e essa k deve estar activada
<iFail> <rhymatrix> mas parece que ja a tens instalada devia de reconhecer ela ..
<iFail> <rhymatrix> mas tem cuidado e com a versao da kernel que metes
<rhymatrix> tipo quanto instalei... logo no inicio do GRUB fica tudo com erro de video...  ae intalei essa versão recomendado... ae fico normal...
<iFail> <rhymatrix> tua versao e a amd64
<rhymatrix> umm
<rhymatrix> não sei
<rhymatrix> onde vejo
<rhymatrix> ?
<iFail> linux-headers-3.3.0-030300rc1-generic_3.3.0-030300rc1.201201191835_amd64.deb
<iFail> tem no fim
<iFail> amd64.deb
<rhymatrix> umm
<iFail> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/11/como-instalar-o-kernel-3-1-no-ubuntu-11-10-11-04/
<iFail> tens ai como se faz
<rhymatrix> pow vlw brother ^^
<iFail> na paz ;)
<rhymatrix> bom no caso quando eu terminar de instalar ele vai reconhecer minha placa de video e o processador?
<iFail> <rhymatrix> tipo a placa de video se nao reconhecer .. tenta activar as outras driveres
<iFail> <rhymatrix> do processador como a versao que vais instalar
<iFail> <rhymatrix> é uma das ultimas pode ser que ja venha com a versao do teu processador
<iFail> <rhymatrix> mas tens de reiniciar depois de instalares os tres pacotes
<iFail> <rhymatrix>caso tenhas problemas entras em recover e sacas a versao anterior
<iFail> <rhymatrix> ou mesmo a que tinhas instalas e reinicias ;)
<iFail> <rhymatrix> percebest?
<rhylton> Olá...
<rhylton> alguem ae...
<rhylton> Helpe me
<rhylton> help
<rhylton> **
<rhylton> Alguem sabe por que meu Inkscape esta super lento
<rhylton> ????/
<Guest28447> Boa Noite, os botões minimizar,maximizar e fechar sumiram aqui... alguém pode me ajudar?
<iFail> <Guest28447> esperimenta isto na consola metacity --replace
<iFail> <Guest28447> ou sudo metacity --replace
<Guest28447> Não dá pra apertar enter no terminal
<iFail> alt+f2
<Guest28447> "Falha ao executar processo filho "metacity" (Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)."
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-28
<Guest28447> ?
<iFail> unity --reset
<iFail> isso aconteceu pk secalhar tavas a esperimentar o compiz
<iFail> faz sudo unity --reset
<Guest28447> dá o mesmo erro,
<Guest28447> Não sei se interfere, mas eu uso o xfce4
<Guest28447> ?
<iFail> nao encontro nehum comando de reset .. a unica forma e reintalares o xfce4
<Guest28447> Eu tentei criar um outro usuário, e na outra conta está normal menos nessa :S
<iFail> Run the following commands:
<iFail> xfce4-panel --exit
<iFail> rm -R ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<iFail> Alt + F2 -> xfce4-panel
<iFail> esperimenta
<iFail> a ver se funciona pk eu nunca trabalhei nesse ambiente..
<iFail> isso e na consola
<Guest28447> funcionou, obrigado
<iFail> de nada ;)
<Guest28447> Ah, você sabe como desativar a criptografia da home?
<iFail> para que queres desactivar?
<Guest28447> Está me irritando, sempre que encerro a sessão eu tenho que reiniciar
<magnific> malvado
<Guest28447> Tem como?
<iFail> e isso e pk da ocriptografia da home? lol
<Guest28447> Bem, depois que eu ativei a criptografia que está dando esse problema
<iFail> que versao tax a usar?
<Guest28447> Eu utilizo o BackBox (Baseado no Ubuntu 11.04)
<iFail> tipo nao percebo qual a causa de isso acontecer , nao me cheira que seja disso
<rhylton> Boa niote
<rhylton> Noite
<rhylton> alguem ae pode me ajudar?
<L88os1> boa noite
<ivanbajr> tem como alterar as cores na pasta do nautilus 3.x em ubuntu 11.10?
<Monarquista> ivanbajr: acredito que sim, pois da pra auterar o fundo delas..
<Monarquista> ivanbajr: lá no forum ubunued tem varios prints de pessoas com a fundo da pasta do ubuntu 11.10 mudada..
<Monarquista> então, teóricamente sim, mas não sei como...
<Monarquista> lá tem com mudar os fundos das pastas...
<ivanbajr> só tem para o ubuntu 11.4
<Monarquista> ivanbajr: http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/15/71091.jpg
<Monarquista> olha ai a pasta com fundo auterada...
<Monarquista> ivanbajr: 11.10 --> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=18&start=1220#p7109
<ivanbajr> estou verificando
<rmsraph> tem como eu abrir uma imagem iso live-cd direto do hd? como?
<pedronsso> Ola boa noite pessoal como estão ?
<pedronsso> cls
<pedronsso> boa noite pessoal alguem pode me ajudar ?
<DavyS> pedronsso: boa noite
<DavyS> qual o problema?
<pedronsso> boa noite cara eu sou novo no sistema linux e gosta de aprender o mesmo
<pedronsso> vc conheçe algum site bom pra possa me ajudar ?
<DavyS> pedronsso: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/
<pedronsso> Obrigado .
<MWallaceSD> Companheiro joga linux basico no youtube vc aprende mais rapido!!!
<DavyS> pedronsso: sites bons sobre ubuntu: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/ http://ubuntued.info/ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<DavyS> pedronsso: se você quer aprender sobre o terminal esse tutorial aqui é um dos melhores (na minha opinião) http://pplware.sapo.pt/tutoriais/comandos-linux-para-totos-tutorial-no25/
<pedronsso> Ok muito obrigado galera
<DavyS> pedronsso: De nada, qualquer dúvida só perguntar aqui no canal :)
<pedronsso> Obrigados mesmo pelo força
<pedronsso> Alguem ai tem o sertificado lp1 ou lp2 ?
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<Celso> ola
<ADFENO> Olá Celso. :D
<Celso> :)
<iFail> alguem me dis um canal muito ativo de irc sobre linux '?
<adorilson> iFail: #ubuntu-br :p
<iFail> lool aqui niguem fala nem nada xd
<UdontKnow> ae
<UdontKnow> iFail: se vc fizer uma pergunta relevante, bem explicada e demonstrando que tentou fazer algo, alguem fala :)
<iFail> okok ja percebi :)
<UdontKnow> enquanto isso, vou voltar pro meu queijo emmental
<aprendiz> boas
<iFail> boas
<UdontKnow> aprendiz: .pt? de onde?
<aprendiz> portugal
<UdontKnow> duh. onde em portugal
<aprendiz> Peniche
<aprendiz> e vc?
<UdontKnow> atualmente em Londres
<UdontKnow> uia, de frente pro mar... eh bom ai?
<aprendiz> hoje está muito bom
<aprendiz> rsrs
<aprendiz> sol
<UdontKnow> heh, aqui so chove e faz frio, faz inveja nao
<aprendiz> isso
<aprendiz> vc é de ondePP
<UdontKnow> sp, brasil
<aprendiz> ah ok
<aprendiz> conhece portugal??
<UdontKnow> ainda nao. to pensando em ir
<aprendiz> humm..
<UdontKnow> aprendiz: se tiver umas dicas...
<aprendiz> vc costuma vir aqui no ubuntu-br com frequência??
<UdontKnow> as vezes. costumava mais...
<UdontKnow> mas meu nick ta sempre online heheh
<aprendiz> bem, eu n sou nenhum expert no linux
<UdontKnow> dicas de portugal :P
<UdontKnow> hahah
<aprendiz> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<UdontKnow> ai manda no pvt
<aprendiz> gostei dessa
<UdontKnow> linux eu ja sei bem mais que o suficiente pra me virar, quando faco perguntas sao bem especificas depois de vasculhar muita documentacao :P
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: ae lardello :P
<aprendiz> bem, ag tb já resolvo muita coisa
<aprendiz> mas já precisei de pedir ajuda aqui a galera
<Leon_Nardella> UdontKnow, Tá sabendo da história do nome tb? Ò.ó
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: hahah, seu primo eh uma lavadeira
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: fofoca pra caramba hahaha
<UdontKnow> zuera
<Leon_Nardella> heh
<FlavioTrashPunk> ALGUEM AI JOGA PS3 NO UBUNTU.. COMO Q FAZ ISSO..?
<toter> #android
<toter> tsc
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> alguém sabe alguma coisa sobre o utorrent para linux?
<toter> Caro L88os1, vc. sabia que o número "88" é um código secreto que indica afinidades a um certo sistema ditatorial implementado na Alemanha na década de 30?
<toter> Pq. vc. colocou o número 88 no seu nick?
<roht> hh
<L88os1> o que importa?
<roht> heil hitler h=8
<roht> :-)
<L88os1> kkk
<roht> hh=88
<toter> L88os1, não importa… Eu estava apenas interessado em um debate intelectual sobre o assunto...
<toter> acho que estou ficando velho...
<toter> minhas desculpas...
<roht> muito inteligente
<L88os1> eu não sabia disso. e não sei nada sobre o assunto.
<toter> bom, eu vi que vc. colocou o comentário "kkk" acima… pensei que vc. sabia a respeito
<toter> mas não se preocupe… quase ninguém sabe a respeito
<toter> e aqui não é o canal adequado para conversar sobre outros assuntos que não são relacionados ao Ubuntu
<toter> Bom… podemos conversar sobre algo relacionado a Linux… Alguém aqui já testou a última versão do Android? a 4.0? Ice Cream Sandwich?
<L88os1> eu não,mas não vejo a hora de testar o sistema Ubuntu para smartphone.
<marcelobernard> +/
<toter> Perguntei a respeito do Android pois já é algo mais estabelecido, mais disponível, mais rápido de testar… E é algo que a grande maioria dos celulares aqui nos Brasil vão rodar...
<toter> nos=no
<toter> Existe uma massa privilegiada que já possuem celulares que rodam uma versão não atualíssima, mas funcional do Android, a 2.3 Gingerbread
<toter> Eu acho que em menos de 5 anos, algo como 40 a 50% da população brasileira, vai usar a internet APENAS através de um celular rodando Android
<toter> quem não tem condições de comprar um computador ou laptop….
<toter> vai ter um celular rodando Android…
<UdontKnow> toter: eu tenho 2 celulares com ics
<UdontKnow> toter: o galaxy nexus e rapido pra caramba, to gostando
<toter> Pergunta… Como vc. comprou o Galaxy Nexus? No exterior?
<toter> Vc. é um cara privilegiado… O Galaxy Nexus é o celular mais interessante do momento
<toter> bom… mas como vc. comprou não interessa...
<toter> qual é o outro celular que vc. tem?
<toter> Eu tenho um Samsung Nexus S...
<fernando_> Boa Tarde
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, tudo bem com voces?
<mwallacesd> Preciso de uma ajudinha, como faco para liberar o terminar apos levantar um programa atraves do mesmo???
<xKazeSenoue> Alguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<marlop> xKazeSenoue: pergunte, se alguem souber provavelmente irá ajuda-lo.
<xKazeSenoue> Ok, obrigado.
<xKazeSenoue> É o seguinte: Instalei o Ubuntu no meu notebook Presario F700.
<xKazeSenoue> Porém, o monitor dele está quebrado, então estou usando um monitor externo
<xKazeSenoue> Mas o Ubuntu não reconhece o monitor, diferente de quando o abri pelo CD, que foi tudo normal.
<xKazeSenoue> A tela de boot do Ubuntu até aparece no monitor, mas quando chega na tela de login, ele para de reconhecer.
<xKazeSenoue> O que devo fazer?
<xKazeSenoue> O que achei estranho nisso, foi que pelo Pen Drive, ele reconheceu o monitor. Porém, quando o instalei, ele parou de reconhecer.
<f4r4y0> mwallacesd: basta adicionar no final do comando '&' sem aspas
<xKazeSenoue_> Nada? =/
<xKazeSenoue_> Parece que nada de Ubuntu pra mim.
<mwallacesd> f4r4y0, eh certo! o que faz a opcao nohup antes, vc sabe?
<mwallacesd> Por certo muito obrigado pelo apoio!
<f4r4y0> mwallacesd: comando & no final da linha deixa o terminal livre, porem qndo vc fecha o terminal o comando recebe uma msg pra fechar tb
<f4r4y0> mwallacesd: ja o nohup antes fala pra ele continuar executando msmo q o terminal n exista mais
<f4r4y0> mwallacesd: mais ou menos isso =)
<mwallacesd> OPA! isso resolve meus problemas muito obrigado pela dica, ate a proxima!
<xKazeSenoue> Por favor, alguem me ajuda... = /
<mwallacesd> Nossa me encontrei com outro pequeno inconveniente aqui, existem varios programas em /opt e para abrir qualquer um deles eu preciso digitar toda a rota, tipo: /opt/programa/iniciador como eu posso fazer para que os programas se executem unicamente digitando seu respectivo nove neste caso o nome de cada iniciador, no shell???
<Kazenin> mwallacesd, só criar um link simbólico pra dentro de /usr/local/bin
<mwallacesd> vlw kanezin!
<mwallacesd> o link simbolico deve ser feito como root?
<Kazenin> ou como sudo
<Kazenin> com o*
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> alguém sabe o porque do alternative.? ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386
<L88os1> existe versão desktop e alternative, qual a diferença?
<xGrind> L88os1; voce nao tem aquele instalador grafico
<xGrind> fico parecida com a instalação do arch
<L88os1> xGrid: do que você está falando?
<L88os1> xGrind: não entendi o que você quis dizer.
<xGrind> L88os1; ubuntu alernate nao tem aquele instalador grafico pra facilitar. fica parecido com windows 95 mais ou menos. dai fica mais leve
<xGrind> por exemplo. pra instalar o xubuntu pelo livecd, vc precisa de 256 de ram. ja o alternate com 64 de ram, vc instala
<L88os1> xGrind: valeu pela informação
<xGrind> :D
<illuminarch1> é muita putaria mesmo
<illuminarch1> sabia
<iFail-Ubuntu> Alguém ja conseguio usar algum script no xchat para traduzir?
<Celso> usei a muito tempo atras
<Celso> xchat+xmms
<Celso> reproduzir musicas em canal está falando?
<iFail-Ubuntu> isso nao so queria um tradutor de texto
<Celso> traduzir texto pelo xchat?
<iFail-Ubuntu> sim
<iFail-Ubuntu> eu encontrei mas nao consegui por a funcionar
<Celso> desconheco esse script
<toter> nada melhor do que implementar o estilo antigo: estudar inglês usando livros
<iFail-Ubuntu> lool xD
<Leandr007> Alguem pode me ajudar? Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 11.10 na minha máquina junto com Windows 7, instalou tudo certinho, mas quando eu reinicio, não carrega o grub. Tentei várias alternativas de reinstalar o GRUB pelo CD de LIVE do Ubuntu nao consegui. Alguem pode me ajudar?
<iFail-Ubuntu> instalast o windows 7 depois do ubuntu certo?
<pqatsi> Bom
<pqatsi> nem precisa de usar o livecd do ubuntu se vc n tiver pratica
<pqatsi> procure o super-grub2-disk
<pqatsi> baixe a iso (1 ou 2 mb)
<pqatsi> e da boot com ele.
<Leandr007> opa, bacana.
<pqatsi> Leandr007: Tem uma opcao la que ele vai escanear seu linux e achar sozinho o grub, ai vc da boot no SEU linux
<Leandr007> Meu Windows já estava instalado, instalaei o Ubuntu depois
<pqatsi> dentro dele, só roda o "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<pqatsi> sendo que o /dev/sda e seu disco, e nao a particao
<Leandr007> blza
<Leandr007> vou fazer isso
<pqatsi> Leandr007: Acho assim mais facil pq n tem que se matar com chroot, etc.
<Leandr007> esse super-grub2-disk eu acho no site da Ubuntu mesmo?
<pqatsi> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<pqatsi> Tem nada a ver com ubuntu esse cara
<pqatsi> Leandr007: ele so serve pra resolver problemas de boot. E um livecd só de bootloader :D
<pqatsi> Mas faz o capeta também :D
<Leandr007> aaa blza
<Leandr007> só descompacter ele no Pendrive e bootar ou precisa de algum programa:
<Leandr007> ?
<Leandr007> achei aqui
<Leandr007> UNETBOOTING
<MWallaceSD> Ola, qual e o nome daquele programinha que mostra a frequencia da CPU, a memoria usada e disponivel, o espaco do HD etc?
<Leandr007> pqatsi farei isso agora, obrigado pela ajuda, já volto.
<mwallacesd> Ola como se chama aquele programinha que mostra a frequencia da CPU o uso da memoria o o espaco disponivel do HP?
<Leandr007> pqatsi acho que peguei a versão errada da ISO
<Leandr007> dei boot aqui caiu numa tela azul com 3 opções, mais nada. nada mudava de tela.
<iFail-Ubuntu> Leandr007, http://forja.cenatic.es/frs/download.php/1381/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<Leandr007> iFail-Ubuntu isso! tinha pego uma versão BETA grub2
<Leandr007> Muito obrigado iFail-Ubuntu
<Leandr007> já volto
<MarconM> boa noite
<iFail-Ubuntu> Boa noite
<MarconM> manuuuuu que calor
<MarconM> finalmente terminei de configurar o wmfs \o/
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  o que e isso
<iFail-Ubuntu> xD
<rafaelsoaresbr> mwallacesd: monitor do sistema
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: é um wm - windows manager tipo openbox fluxbox
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  nunca usei isso e para que
<mwallacesd> rafaelsoaresbr, mas tipo para poder instalar ele como eu devo buscar no aptitude?
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: é um desktop
<MarconM> soh que mais minimalista
<MarconM> voce configura tudo
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=wmfs
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  é bonito ate :D
<Leandr007> iFail-Ubuntu não deu
<Leandr007> fica a tela azul com 2 opções mas não faz nada
<Leandr007> conta até 10, quando acaba, volta a contar novamente
<iFail-Ubuntu> Leandr007, tipo eu nunca usei... custumo utilizar o hirents boot
<iFail-Ubuntu> Leandr007, deves perguntar ao <pqatsi>
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: sim
<Leandr007> iFail-Ubuntu acho que não tenho o GRUB instalado
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> Leandr007: grub-install =)
<iFail-Ubuntu> Leandr007, entra num live e instala na consola
<MarconM> Leandr007: voce quer fazer dual boot com o que
<MarconM> windows ?
<Leandr007> windows
<Leandr007> na verdade nem entra no linux
<Leandr007> quando boot, já entra direto no windows
<rafaelsoaresbr> mwallacesd: já vem instalado.
<Leandr007> o estranho é que eu usava o CENTOS aqui com o lilo na boa, fui instalar o ubuntu deu isso
<iFail-Ubuntu> Leandr007, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<mwallacesd> Estou usando o sistema em modo texto com o X,  como levanto ele no terminal rafaelsoaresbr ?
<iFail-Ubuntu> Leandr007, so tens e de ver qual partiçao tens instalada
<iFail-Ubuntu> Leandr007,  mete na consola df -kh
<Leandr007> vou fazer
<Leandr007> vou carregar o LIVE e já entro aqui
<rafaelsoaresbr> mwallacesd: o nome dele é gnome-system-monitor
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: essa aqui é minha screen
<MarconM> http://minus.com/mbo2gbn0Y7#1o
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  Ta bem fixe :D
<MarconM> =)
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  qual distribuiçao usas?
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: olha la no canto quando q minha distro ta usando de processador e ram
<MarconM> eu to com 3 virtalbox aberta
<MarconM> youtube
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: eu to usando archlinux e freebsd
<MarconM> mas da para instalr em qualquer OS
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  so uso ubuntu xd
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: haahhahaa.... da para instarl em qualquer distro
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: mas voce ja te mque ter uma noção de configuração
<MarconM> por que é feito tudo na mao
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM, isso nao e problema xD
<MarconM> =) iFail-Ubuntu
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: se voce usa gdm ae ... soh instalar ... quando for iniciar escolhe o desktop q deseja
<MarconM> sudo apt-get install wmfs
<MarconM> =)
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  eu uso kde
<MarconM> entao é kdm
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM, nao gosto mt de gnome
<MarconM> ahaahahaa
<MarconM> eu nao gosto de gnome nem de kde nem de unity
<MarconM> muita frescura .. essa ae eu deixo do jeito q eu gosto
<mwallacesd> rafaelsoaresbr, nao tenho gnome instaldo meu sistema eh minimalista, quase tudo em texto uso o X com fluxbox e poucos programas graficos.
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  yha ja reparei, uma coisa que tambem curtia por era o conky so que nunca consegui configurar aquilo -.-
<mwallacesd> Esse programa ao qual me refiro mostra e tipo um barra lateral que mostra a frequencia e uso da CPU, da memoria RAM, do HD etc, entendeu rafaelsoaresbr ?
<Leandr0> opa
<Leandr0> to logado aqui no LIVE
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: vixi ... é soh cirar um arquivo no home .conkyrc
<MarconM> e pronto
<MarconM> ~/.conkyrc
<Leandr0> vou usar o procedimento
<iFail-Ubuntu> eu sei mas eu edito executo e nunca fica.. fica normal como vem de padrao
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: fica sim ... tem que ficar
<MarconM> voce tem que dar permissao de execução
<MarconM> chmod +x ~/.conkyrc
<iFail-Ubuntu> mas eu ja desisti disso xD estou entretido a faxer um script em enterface zenity
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: por isso q eu gosto de wmfs dispença conky .. fica tudo na barra em cima
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM, pois
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  ei de esperimentar um dia
<rafaelsoaresbr> mwallacesd: sei, me lembro ter usado um uma vez, só não lembro o nome agora...talvez algum amigo aí possa ajudar.
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: legal
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: faz o que da vida
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  estou a faxer um curso de programaçao
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  12º
<MarconM> massa
<iFail-Ubuntu> ;)
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  e tu?
<MarconM> eu trabalho com contabilidade
<MarconM> analise de projetos, arquitetura e eng
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  hum :)
<MarconM> mas sou meio fã de programas
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  eu faço programas xD
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: agora preciso configurar status.sh para mostrar o trafego de rede
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: legal =)
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  eu estou a faxer um para instalaçao de programas ubuntu 11.10
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  em shell script
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: sim ... eu to com o meu configurado .. q é aquelas info q voce viu na minha SS, mostrando bateria HD memoria
<iFail-Ubuntu> sim sim
<MarconM> agora eu quero adicionar trafego de rede eu to com uma conf aqui q peguei na net mas se eu jogar la
<MarconM> vai dar pau .. tenho que entender ela para pegar soh o que preciso
<MarconM> ;(
<iFail-Ubuntu> e facil entender acredita
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: eu nao mecho muito com programa entao nao tenho experiencia
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: voce deveria usar essas wm ... voce ia gostar
<MarconM> openbox, fluxbox, wmfs, xmonad =)
<iFail-Ubuntu> estou a gostar disso ;)
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: instala numa VM e testa
<iFail-Ubuntu> MarconM,  é o que vou faxer
<MarconM> iFail-Ubuntu: isso ae
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-29
<mwallacesd> rafaelsoaresbr, encontrei um bom programinha o Conky, nao era o que eu estava buscando mais serve!
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Alguem aqui conhece mais programas que cumprem com as caracteristicas do Conky?
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: falae grande
<mwallacesd> Opa e ae brother, quanto tempo ein?
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: qto tempo hein... procurando aquele aplicativo tipo task manager? botao direito na barra lá e adicionar
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: cuemo está la vida (tengo que hablar en portunhol pero que no se mucho lo espanhol tu sacas) lol
<mwallacesd> Eh mas hoje eu to numa maquinha bem modesta, quase tudo em modo texto, configurei um X com fluxbox, instalei o leafpad, abiword, mc (midnight commander), xchat, firefox, etc... Apenas coloquei o sistema pra andar ta ficando legal... Mas inda falta muita coisa RenatoSilva =)
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: to meio boiando mas o que voce perguntou em cima que eu saiba eh aquele aplicativozinho que voce adiciona na barra, tem um monte e um deles eh o q tu quer
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: o outro kra sumiu tb, lembra dele? esqueci o nick
<mwallacesd> Isso mesmo e esse aplicativo mesmo... Num lembro o nome do que eu usava antes mas o pessoal ta dizendo que o conky eh o melhor....
<mwallacesd> Entao meu caro tambem nao lembro do nick do outro brother la...
<mwallacesd> E ae RenatoSilva vc ta fazendo o que da vida maninho?
<elly_marx> Obrigado!
<MWallaceSD> Vortei!
<MWallaceSD> Conectei a outra maquininha porque to reconfigurando o Alsa da maquina bixada parece que agora vai!
<MWallaceSD> =P
<al4nc4ds> [15:02] <toter> Bom… podemos conversar sobre algo relacionado a Linux… Alguém aqui já testou a última versão do Android? a 4.0? Ice Cream Sandwich?
<al4nc4ds> #android-br
<mwallacesd2> Ae ja ta funcionando!
<MWallaceSD> =)
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd, esse negocio de "configurar o ALSA" soa tao chique kkkk
<MWallaceSD> hahaha
<mwallacesd2> Vou reproduzir o primeiro arquivo de audio/streaming
<mwallacesd2> Hahahah http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmwStKL9Bog olha ai a historia do cigarro que se chamava gabriel!
<al4nc4ds> alguem ja usou http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Suporte-a-NVIDIA-Optimus-no-Linux-com-Ironhide
<al4nc4ds> saca se tem outro repositorio on ?
 * mwallacesd2 resolve um problema e encontra outra, maquina velha e isso mesmo! =)
<mwallacesd2> reboot again!
<MWallaceSD> Hahaha hoje ta daquele jeito
<brzzz> fico pensando na ironia de uma pessoal com nick Monarquista adentrar ao irc do ubuntu...rs
<brzzz> o espaço é democrático neh!
<corvolino> noite
<xKazeSenoue> Pessoal
<xKazeSenoue> Tem algum atalho no teclado pra colocar o Mirror Displays ativado?
<xKazeSenoue> =/
<xKazeSenoue> Alguem pode tirar uma screenshot da tela de configuração de monitores por favor?
<Unixiando> Instalei Kdenlive, e agora diz que precisa atualizar MLT: 0.7.6, como faço essa atualização?
<Leandr007> Preciso de uma luz, fiz a instalação do Ubuntu aqui 11.10. Funcionou blza, bootou normal pelo Grub, reiniciei umas 4 vezes e agora depois do boot a tela fica preta. Como se não encontrasse o GRUB. Alguem pode me ajudar?
<RenatoSilva> MWallaceSD: vlw vou nessa!
<aprendiz> boas
<UdontKnow> ae
<TeTeT> off topic question: can someone translate a birthday wish for me into brasilian?
<TeTeT> off topic: Happy Birthday to you. Have a great new year in your life and much success in it. ( would be the message )
<FernandoBasso> TeTeT: Hello.
<FernandoBasso> "Feliz aniversário pra você. Tenha um excelente ano novo e muito sucesso." <-- That is roughly how we could say it in pt_BR.
<TeTeT> FernandoBasso: thanks a lot!
<FernandoBasso> Any time.
<gladonias> Boa tarde/noite!
<Takashi> preciso de ajuda com o ubuntu 11.10
<Takashi> super aquecimento, cpu 100%
<Guest79913> quero limitar a velocidade ou então reduzir o consumo de cpu
<Guest79913> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Guest79913> :S
<Guest79913> alguem ai pra me ajudar?
<Guest79913> pelo visto ninguem quer me ajudar
<Guest79913> alguem sabe se o super aquecimento pode ser causo pelo driver da placa de video, a minha é uma ati HD 4250 onboard.
<Guest79913> !nick
<Guest79913> pensei que alguem iria me ajudar, já que dizem que o Ubuntu tem um bom suporte
<Guest79913> não é o que parece
<Kazenin> oO
<Kazenin> a pressa é inimiga da perfeição
<kalib> Olá pessoal. Como utilizar o banco do brasil no 11.10?
<kalib> qual pacote devo instalar?
<Kazenin> openjdk
<kalib> qual pacote especificamente
<kalib> ?
<kalib> openjdk-6-jre?
<kalib> openjdk-7-jre?
<Kazenin> tem disponivel o 7 aí?
<kalib> sim
<Kazenin> se tiver é ele mesmo
<kalib> ;]
<kalib> thanks
<Kazenin> XD
<kalib> tenho que reiniciar o sistema?
<Kazenin> não
<kalib> instalei o 7.. reiniciei o navegador e nada..
<Kazenin> só o navegador
<Kazenin> openjdk-7-lib também
<kalib> hum..
<Kazenin> openjdk-7-jre-lib também*
<kalib> ok..
<kalib> instalando agora..
<kalib> Kazenin, http://pastebin.com/mKBPZSqc
<kalib> já está instalado.. mas nada feito..
<Kazenin> se bem que nem curto esse openjdk não
<kalib> quando eu digito "about:plugin" no navegador nem apresenta o java
<Kazenin> eu que sempre funciona comigo é o da sun
<kalib> mesmo tendo reiniciado o navegador..
<kalib> sun-java6-jre?
<Kazenin> isso
<Kazenin> o bin e o lib também
<kalib> http://pastebin.com/x9kwJ37n
<kalib> tentei.. deu errado..
<kalib> olha só..
<kalib> não instalou..
<kalib> será q tenho q baixar do site da sun?
<Kazenin> pode ser
<Kazenin> mas tem que criar um link simbolico pro diretório do firefox
<kalib> como seria?
<Kazenin> no site explica
<kalib> ok
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-21
<rafael> YanGM, ta ai man
<rafael__> meu ubuntu ta com essas temperaturas.
<rafael__> acpitz-virtual-0
<rafael__> Adapter: Virtual device
<rafael__> temp1:        +83.5°C  (crit = +99.0°C)
<rafael__> coretemp-isa-0000
<rafael__> Adapter: ISA adapter
<rafael__> Physical id 0:  +85.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<rafael__> Core 0:         +85.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<rafael__> Core 1:         +80.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<rafael__> radeon-pci-0100
<rafael__> Adapter: PCI adapter
<rafael__> temp1:        +80.0°C
<vitorlobo> rafael__,  estranho muito quente
<rafael__> vitorlobo, cooler funcionando e no ubuntu 12.04 nao fica assim nao
<rafael__> to usando o xorg do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> rafael__, o ubuntu vai ter **der
<vitorlobo> rs
<rafael__> rs
<rafael__> ta tudo acima de 80º e preciso muito do computador
<rafael__> temp1 84
<rafael__> vitorlobo, tem nada para melhorar isso nao?!
<vitorlobo> rafael__, talvez
<vitorlobo> rafael__,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/loboshell-para-ubuntumint.html
<vitorlobo> rafael__, baixae...usa a opção 1, 2, 3 e 7
<vitorlobo> rafael__,  e depois volta aqui e testa pra ver se melhorou
<Rafael__> vitorlobo, caiu pra 74 em media
<Rafael__> vitorlobo, como 8% do uso de cpu
<vitorlobo> Rafael__, faz questao de usar o unity?
<Rafael__> faço nao,
<vitorlobo> Rafael__,  vai na opção 9 e experimenta uma das interfaces....
<Rafael__> qual mais estavel e indicada
<vitorlobo> Rafael__,  sugiro Mate ou Englithment 17
<vitorlobo> Rafael__, penso q vc irá gostar do enlightenment 17
<vitorlobo> Rafael__, e ele é rápido...quase n usa RAM
<vitorlobo> Rafael__,  entao...instala ele, experimenta e ta....se gostar, e reduzir a temperatura, vc deixa ele e remove o unity usando a opção 8
<Rafael__> entao gostava o ambiance blue tb
<Rafael__> mas entao queria uma distro que nao tivesse essa pala de temperatura
<vitorlobo> Rafael__,  se não gostar, vc experimenta outro que tem no loboshelll até encontrar sua cara metade
<vitorlobo> rs
<Rafael__> instalou ja e agora?
<vitorlobo> Rafael__,  agora vc encerra a sessão e loga com o e17
<vitorlobo> rafael_, rapido assim?
<vitorlobo> rs
<rafael_> nao apareceu opçao nao
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  n aparece...vc tem q clicar
<rafael_> nao tem opçao
<rafael_> entendeu
<vitorlobo> tem...é q fica escondido
<vitorlobo> perai se axo um tuto
<rafael_> 9
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  nada?
<rafael_> vitorlobo, entaoo no tem botao ou nada ppra mudar nao
<vitorlobo> hggdh, ensina ai pra ele como mudar a DE encerrando a sessão no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> n tenho ubuntu aqui pra testar e te falar
<vitorlobo> mas o lightdm muda diferente
<vitorlobo> vc clica em alguma coisa la q mostra
<vitorlobo> as opções
<rafael_> no simbolo do ubuntu neh nao?!
<rafael_> mas nao aparece ele entendeu..
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  ah
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  axo q vai ter q mudar na unha entao...bosta de ubuntu
<vitorlobo> só da merda
<vitorlobo> aff
<vitorlobo> n faz nada direito
<vitorlobo> =\
<rafael_> aff mesmo
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  man
<vitorlobo> vou te dar a real
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  livre-se desse bagulho ae
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<vitorlobo> rafael_, mais rápido...sem quebra de pacote, sem frescura, mimimi....enfim
<vitorlobo> vc monta seu sistema.......a caixa com peças de lego ta lá
<rafael_> vitorlobo, to um pouco sem tempo por causa da faculdade
<vitorlobo> agora vc faz sua arte
<rafael_> greve me quebrou
<vitorlobo> rafael_, por isso q ensinei a instalar em video
<vitorlobo> e material de apoio
<rafael_> ai tipo esperar da uma aliviada pra bater uma cabeça um pouco
<vitorlobo> rafael_, é o tipo de sacrificio q vai compensar a longo prazo
<rafael_> material eh bom, mas tem que quebrar a cabeça e lembrando que nao posso tirar o win7 por causa do lab
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  to cansado das promessas de multilib do ubuntu e das quebradeira q ele dá q ngm consegue resolver....ou quando consegue, é uma gambiarra sem tamanho
<rafael_> boto fé
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  oq é lab?
<rafael_> de uma pra outra versao da uns bug logo
<rafael_> http://www.terrame.org
<rafael_> entra ai
<rafael_> sou bolsista voluntario na programaçao do GIMS pra esse projeto ai
<rafael_> ja volto
<rafael__> vitorlobo, consegui isntalar o e17
<rafael__> caiu pra 64 agora
<rafael__> mas ele é meio exotico
<vitorlobo> rafael__, tira um print preu ve?
<vitorlobo> pq no meu, ele fica lindo
<vitorlobo> n sei se o ubuntu instala ele na versão mais atual
<rafael__> hmm
<rafael__> como manda pra vc?
<vitorlobo> rafael__,  clica no meu nick e manda dcc send
<vitorlobo> rafael__,  send a file
<vitorlobo> rafael__, ta usando xchat?
<vitorlobo> rafael__,  é isso mesmo..agora é se acostumar
<vitorlobo> rafael__,  aprender a customizar ele
<vitorlobo> rafael__,  vc vai perceber q ele é muito rapido e intuitivo
<rafael__> hmm
<vitorlobo> rafael__, afinal....olha a diferença de velocidade dele pro unity
<vitorlobo> rafael__,  mas...se vc ainda preferir algo mais simples e funcional, tem o mate...q é oq eu uso...eu recomendo o e17 pela velocidade e por ser um tanto..hightech
<vitorlobo> rafael__,  http://terramel.org/guia-enlightenment-17-parte-1-introducao/
<vitorlobo> rafael__,  vai lendo..talvez te ajude a customiza-lo e deixa-lo do jeito q vc quiser
<vitorlobo> rafael__,  ou...vc pode mudar pra ourto tbm rs...eu uso o mate por ser mais leve q o gnome classic e ser basicamente ..tudo oq preciso rs
<iniciante> boa noite amigos, eu gostaria de aprender como instalar porgramas no ubuntu 12.10, por exemplo, eu baixo um programa para linux no site baixaki, mas e depois de baixado, como é o procedimento?
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  nao
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  esqueça baixaki rs
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  vc ta usando que versão do ubuntu?
<iniciante> 12.10
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  sabe aquela tecla que o ícone é uma janela ..tipo logo do windows?
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  que fica ao lado do CTRL da esquerda para a direita
<iniciante> sim
<vitorlobo> iniciante, q no windows vc aperta ela..e o menu iniciar abre?
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  aperta ela e digita software center
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  ou..central de programas
<iniciante> espera um pouquinho
<iniciante> sim, central de programas eu acho que aprendi
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  dai vc digita um determinado programa que deseja....
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  ou usa ...os indicativos de programas que deseja explorar ai mesmo
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  diferentemente do windows, no linux, vc n precisa na maioria das vezes ir em sites para baixar algo.....vc simplesmente vai no software center ou usa o terminal ( que iniciante vai reconhecer mais como ms-dos ) apesar de ser bem diferente em termos de.....complexidade....robustês
<vitorlobo> iniciante, vamos supor...q vc queira instalar o... pidgin ( mensageiro similar ao msn ) uma alternativa digamos
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  dai vc digita no sofware center "pidgin"
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  clica em instalar...ele pede sua senha root ( senha q vc estipulou na instalação do ubuntu )
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  e ele instala e diz onde tá...pra vc
<iniciante> vitorlobo, existe mais temas que eu possa instalar no ubuntu, po favr me ensine a instalar temas legai
<iniciante> legais
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  o interessante disso...é que programas vindo dos repositórios oficiais...evitando assim q vc busque na internet ..como um baixaki da vida, vc evita virus, plugins indesejados, mal wares, spy wares, aqueles toolbars insuportáveis q o windows instala no IE ou firefox
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  olha...eu recomendo q vc dê uma olhadinha nesse site : http://ubuntued.info/category/dicas-para-o-visual/serie-visuais
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  lá tem uma gama enorme de temas e interfaces de usuário para você personalizar como bem entender
<iniciante> nossa, legal, vou dar uma olhadinha
<iniciante> obrigado pela dica mas qualquer duvida eu vouto aqui XD
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  tamos aqui pra isso
<Bon-chan> alguém?
<Bon-chan> :3
<Sorentto> bom dia. o/
<adiaswin> ola
<adiaswin> colegas o steam beta esta rodando no linux mint
<vitorlobo_off> adiaswin,
<vitorlobo_off> adiaswin, vc é de salvador?
<adiaswin> sim
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  moro em Lauro de freitas rs
<adiaswin> cara eu pensava que tu era de sao paulo
<vitorlobo> sou nada
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> lol
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  sou soterapolitano mesmo rs
<adiaswin> bom saber rs
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  q idade q tu tem mesmo?
<adiaswin> 40
<adiaswin> vitorlobo to ficando velho
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, tenho 27
<adiaswin> bem cara e bom voce aproveitar ainda ta novo rs
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, eu aproveito rs....olha eu ajudando o povo, programando e aprendendo rs
<adiaswin> pois e mano
<adiaswin> acredito que os jovens da sua idade nao sabem o que e conhecimento
<adiaswin> sabe todo dia tem sempre uma pessoa nova morta por causa das drogas
<adiaswin> estas coisas sao revoltantes eles se esquesem de aproveitar a vida
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  ou é droga ou é vicio em coisas triviais..carnaval, arrocha, mulherada fútil
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, rs...arrocha é de lascar
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> pois e
<adiaswin> cara estamos perdendo nossa juventude
<adiaswin> as pessoas elas nem ligam mais pra isso
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  q cada um faça sua parte...vc tem filho....cuida doq é teu
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> bem seja la o que for e o meu motivo pra cuidar bem do meu filho
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  trampa no ramo de informática ou nem?
<adiaswin> sim ele ama informatica
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  digo vc
<adiaswin> coloquei ele num curso de manutençao sabe pra dar uma aquecida
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  vc trabalha nesse ramo?
<adiaswin> nao cara eu sou contador
<adiaswin> da area fineseira
<adiaswin> acredite e um trabalho duro
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  deve ser mesmo rs
<adiaswin> pois e
<adiaswin> cara eu quando mudar de ap vou e me demitir e procurar um emprego mais leve pra mim
<Geese_Howard> adiaswin: que área?
<adiaswin> cara eu ainda estou pensando sabe
<adiaswin> eu ja tenho cabelo branco rsrs
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  tbm ja tenho cabelo branco rs
<adiaswin> serio
<adiaswin> alias bem
<adiaswin> eu poderia trabalhar na prefeitura
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, vai la pra acm neto subir nos teus ombros rs
<adiaswin> vai saber
<adiaswin> ne
<adiaswin> bem pelo menos meu chefe podera melhorar meu bairro rsrsrs
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  q bairro q é?
<adiaswin> bem por hora to morando na liberdade
<adiaswin> por hora!
<adiaswin> bem irei me mudar para vilalaura
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  vila laura é legal....mas pena q ssa só anda engarrafado agora ne
<adiaswin> eu nem ligo pro engarafamento eu so ligo que nao haja barulho como na liber
<vitorlobo> alguém aí usa o sublime text 2 no ubuntu?
<rcbdesigner> bom dia
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo,  parece que saiu uma nova versão do ink
<rcbdesigner> a 0.48.4
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  oxe...ja ta instalado aqui
<vitorlobo> a 0.48.4
<vitorlobo> se é nova n sei mas ja ta rs
<rcbdesigner> parece que para o ubuntu 12.04 tem q criar repositorio
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  como te falei ne rs
<vitorlobo> sempre pegar de fora
<rcbdesigner> rs
<rcbdesigner> aah é pq é versão de desenvolvimento
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, mas o ubuntu não é stable
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  se fosse debian stable tudo bem
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, não justifica rs
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, qual versão do teu blender q ta ai?
<rcbdesigner> não instalei pq esse pc aqui não suportaria renderizar
<rcbdesigner> celeron 420.. om 2GB
<rcbdesigner> com*
<rcbdesigner> e tb não estou priorizando 3D por enquanto
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, rs
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, meu pc é bem ruim tbm
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, i3 com 2gb de ram...placa onboard intel integrada
<rcbdesigner> não tem nem placa de vídeo
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, mas é pq eu n mecho com render
<vitorlobo> só modelo, programo e rigo
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> um dia faço isso
<vitorlobo> e o render q faço é bem básico ....nesse caso, qualquer cycleszinho bobo aguenta
<vitorlobo> e ainda fica bonito o bagulho
<vitorlobo> rs
<rcbdesigner> pvt
<called_> boa tarde  ai pessoal
<called_> tudo bom ?
<rcbdesigner> tudo
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  pow...o pessoal do repositório oficial ta vacilando demais hein?
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  intltool do ubuntu 12.04 totalmente desatualizado
<vitorlobo> imperrando meio mundo de package que vc necessite compilar
<hggdh> vitorlobo: acho estranho
<hggdh> vitorlobo: ainda mais que *todos* os pacotes são montados para a 12.04, sob a 12.04
<hggdh> vitorlobo: o mais provável é que tenhas uma mistura de oficial e não-oficial
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555798/ ve ai
<hggdh> vitorlobo: e de onde veio este configure?
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  do novo inkscape do source
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  pior
<hggdh> vitorlobo: ah. GIT head?
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  precisou botar apt-get install intltool
<vitorlobo> hggdh, site oficial via source-forge
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  pra atualizar o intltool
<hggdh> vitorlobo: desculpe-me, por favor. Mas porque o Ubuntu (ou qualquer outra distro) deveria compilar um upstream actualizado em ma versão nem tanto?
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  é pq n existe ainda inkscape 0.4.48 para ubuntu em pacote pré-compilado .deb..dai a necessidade de baixar o source pra compilar se quiserem testar a versão..... ou esperar sair o pré-compilado
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  o mesmo serve para outros softwares...
<hggdh> hggdh: vitorlobo ainda mais, se baixaste um upstream, tens que tomar cuidado com *todas* as dependencias. Uma *tentativa* é sempre śudo apt-get build-dep <source package>'
<hggdh> mas iso é normal, e esperado. O upstream mudou as dependencias
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  no arch rola essas treita n hein
<hggdh> vitorlobo: vai rolar da mesma forma. Se o Arch nao tiver a nova dependencia, vai falhar igual
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  ai q ta...tem
<hggdh> esperado, e uma das tarefas que temos sempre que uma nova versão de um pacote se apresenta
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  talvez por ser rolling release facilite as coisas
<vitorlobo> hggdh, na versão 13, já está como tal?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: tem -- agora. Alguém foi, viu o erro, e montou a dependencia
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  entao a 13 ja é rolling?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: ainda mais, se 'apt-get install intltool' funcionou, então o 12.04 *já* tinha a dependecia. Tu não a tinhas instalado
<hggdh> vitorlobo: novamente: 'sudo apt-get build-dep <pacote>' antes de build um upstream
<vitorlobo> hggdh, é...deve ser pq estou mal acostumado a atualizar sempre no arch...mas o problema n é comigo rs...é eu dando suporte a amigos aqui
<vitorlobo> hggdh, se n manter os pacotes pequenos de build atualizados....da isso
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não a 13.04 ainda não é rolling
<hggdh> uma rolling release tem outros problemas também. Por exemplo, não se tomando cuidado, acaba-se com uma explosão de versões diferentes, por conta de inter-dependencias
<vitorlobo> hggdh, mas ai depende de como o sistema lida com isso para n haver quebra de pacotes
<vitorlobo> hggdh, ou sobrecarregar alguma coisa
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não, não há muita proteção se o ABI/API muda (o grande motivo para mudança de número de versão)
<hggdh> tens que ter pacotes distintos. Aí... acabas com (por example) intltool 0.5.2, 0.5.1, 0.4.2, intltool-debian-0.35, etc
<rcbdesigner> hggdh,  só uma curiosidade... vc é de portugal?
<hggdh> por exemplo (e não estamos ainda a falar de rolling releases) autoconf: temos umas 5 versões diferentes de autoconf nos arquivos, por que upstream distintos exigem uma versão específica
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: pai portugues, nascido no Brasil, a viver nos EUA.
<rcbdesigner> êh mistureba rs
<hggdh> :-)
<rcbdesigner> =)
<hggdh> vitorlobo: mas, de forma geral. Ao pegarmos um upstream actualizado, temos, *sempre*, que cuidar das dependencias
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  rs, verdade
<Bon-chan> tarde
<Bon-chan> :)
<Bon-chan> e o premio de pior atendimento vai para....OI Velox!
<rsser> ae como colocar um irssi em uma linha soh
<Spiga> ?
<rsser> Spiga: ajuda ae, mano
<rsser> eu esqueci quem fez aqui
<rsser> eu jah vi a parada
<rsser> os caras  usam o irssi ou outro cliente de irc e usam software pra mante-lo na tela em apenas uma linha
<Spiga> 1 linha?
<rsser> é, cara
<rsser> mas vc pode colocar o tamanho que tu quiser
<rsser> o legal da parada eh que vc, não precisa se preocupar com outras aplicacoes, Spiga
<rsser> vc abre uma aplicacao, essa aplicacao se ajusta na screen respeitando o espaco do cliente
<rsser> de irc
<rsser> sem sobreposicao
<Spiga> serio, to tentando seguir sua linha de raciocionio.
<rsser> cara, tem a ver com o viewport na screen
<rsser> o cara daqui ateh me mostrou a screen
<rsser> da tela dele
<Spiga> vc fala para janela do irssi se ajustar... automaticamente no desktop.
<Spiga> para ela nao ficar na frente ou atraz de outra?
<rsser> o irssi fica ajustado na tela pra sempre aparecer em UMA linha ou quantas você quiser
<rsser> deixe-me ilustrar, Spiga
<vitorlobo> hggdh, em qual pasta posso alojar um atalho para que este seja mostrado no super
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  ?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: you could have them in ~/.config/autostart
<hggdh> ugh
<rsser> Spiga: a coisa fica assim: http://postimage.org/image/kvg80v0md/
<rsser> vê o retangulo com borda vermelha?
<vitorlobo> hggdh, é osso dar suporte a ubuntu sem te-lo rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: um local: ~/.config/autostart; outro: /etc/xdg/autostart
<rsser> lah dentro fica o irc
<hggdh> vitorlobo: heh
<rsser> o cliente de irc
<rsser> Spiga:  como faço isso?
<Spiga> rsser: vc pode usar o xterm e setar ele para abri com esse tamanhp.
<rsser> Spiga: mas tipo, se eu abrir uma outra aplicação, ela irá se sobrepor ao cliente de irc, não?
<Spiga> aaa
<Spiga> no xterm tem uma poção que é sempre no topo.
<rsser> humm...
<rsser> okay
<rsser> valew, Spiga , vou tentar
<rsser> tem algum angelo aqui?
<rsser> acho que ele que fez a parada
<hggdh> vitorlobo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand?rq=1
<called_> pessoal
<called_>  rapido
<called_>  tenho que sai ai
<called_> é
<called_>   preciso saber  se tem,  como  usar o wget ou outro programa para
<called_>  download
<rcbdesigner> funcionouuuu \o/
<called_>  mais  com definição de porta
<called_>  para  entrada  de dados
<called_>   que  bom mano
<called_> um ajuda o  outro ai
<called_> ^.^
<called_> saindo
<called_>  mais  se  souberem
<called_>  manda  ai
<called_>  a responsta
<called_>  no private
<called_>   fui
<called_>  abração
<Nanna> hi
<Bon-chan> alguém saberia como trocar as bolinhas coloridas dos modos dos ops e afins do xchat? gostaria de deixar os simbolos originais(@, %)
<Spiga> olha nas preferencias
<Bon-chan> Spiga, avançadas?
<Spiga> em cima da avançadas
<Spiga> configurações> preferencias
<YanGM> como faz link simbólico em pasta mesmo?
<hggdh> YanGM: ln -s origem destino
<Bon-chan> Spiga, encontrei em canto nenhum algo que faça essa mudança :3
<YanGM> hggdh, diretório é assim? não deu certo aqui
<hggdh> YanGM: não faz diferença se é arquivo ou directorio
<hggdh> é claro, podes ser restricto por permissões
<YanGM> as permissões do diretório pai podem ser o problema?
<YanGM> digo, origem
<hggdh> não, mas onde o link está sendo criado pode
<hggdh> YanGM: de-nos o comando e output
<rcbdesigner> meleca o novo scribus tb não ta disponivel na central do ubuntu =/
<rcbdesigner> no 12.04
<YanGM> hggdh, obrigado vou ver aqui
<Spiga> Bon-chan: intao ferrou...
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: novas versões de programas normalmente não são colocadas disponíveis em um Ubuntu já liberado. Talvez PPA.
<rcbdesigner> blz
<caion> alguem tem idéia se da pra por a barra lateral do ubuntu embaixo, tpo iOS?
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: mas o scribus não teve mudança de versão do 12.04 para o 13.04... (1.4.0.dfsg+r17300-1.1ubuntu1)
<rcbdesigner> saiu o 1.4.2
<rcbdesigner> o 1.4.0 acho q é de 2011 ou inicio de 2012
<rcbdesigner> da um saque http://www.scribus.net/canvas/Scribus
<L88os> boa tarde
<caion> boas
<hggdh> ugh, eles usam subversion...
<L88os> atualizei para 12.10 e desabilitou meus ppa. como faço para habilitar.
<kernel> hggdh, qual o arquivo que substitue o /var/log/messages?
<kernel> no ubuntu 12.04
<YanGM> hggdh, hard link de diretório?
<hggdh> kernel: /var/log/syslog?
<Spiga> Bon-chan: vc pode criar icones. @ +v e substituir no xchat
<caion> como que chama aquela peça que é tpw uma chave, mas ela liga e desliga circuito?
<hggdh> YanGM: o mesmo 'ln'. O parametro '-s' cria um link simbolico. Sem '-s' o link é hard.
<YanGM> hggdh, da erro
<YanGM> hggdh, ln: "/var/www/html/": não são permitidas ligações absolutas para diretórios
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: http://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/Debian
<Bon-chan> Spiga, /set gui_tweaks 64 mais fácil hehe :)
<Bon-chan> mas obrigado pela atenção!
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, vlw
<hggdh> YanGM: linux não permite hardlinks para directorios
<YanGM> hggdh, então me ajuda com o seguinte:
<YanGM> queria colocar um atalho na home do meu user
<YanGM> para a pasta /var/www/html/
<YanGM> para usar no FTP
<YanGM> tentei de várias maneiras
<YanGM> mas nenhuma funcionou com o FTP
<celso> xdoctor: buenas
<hggdh> symbolic link deveria funcionar, e o teu FTP (cliente, our server) pode requerer configuração especial para seguir um symbolic link
<xdoctor> celso, buenas
<hggdh> YanGM: ^
<YanGM> hggdh, aiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiai
<hggdh> alem de tudo, /var/* terá permissões diferentes das to teu usuário
<YanGM> hggdh, no caso, o certo seria o comando ln -s /var/www/html/ /home/yan/
<YanGM> hggdh, no caso, o certo seria o comando ln -s /var/www/html/ /home/yan/?
<YanGM> ops mandei duas vezes
<hggdh> YanGM: ln -s /var/www/htl /home/yan/html
<Spiga> -sf
<hggdh> realmente não vais querer substituir teu home dir por um soft link
<YanGM> hggdh, não faz mal linkar diretório sem /?
<hggdh> Spiga: -sf, e o YanGM perde o home dir....
<hggdh> YanGM: não faz diferença
<YanGM> mandei
<Spiga> o jeito mais facil e dar permissao .
<YanGM> vou reconectar
<Spiga> /var/www/
<YanGM> Spiga, quais permissões?
<YanGM> 755?
<Spiga> 755
<Spiga> isso
<Spiga> YanGM: ou coloca a pasta www no seu grupo
<YanGM> Spiga, sei nada de grupo
<kernel> hggdh, qual o comando para saber se um determinado programa está instalado no meu ubuntu?
<Spiga> greb
<Spiga> greb
<Spiga> o %$@#
<hggdh> kernel:varia. Para um pacote: dpkg -l pacote | grep ^ii
<kernel> hggdh, nao tenho o pacote
<kernel> só sei o nome dele
<kernel> gnome-icon-theme
<kernel> queria saber se ele ta instalado aqui
<hggdh> kernel: podes tentar com: apt-cache search gnome-icon-theme. Deves ter algumas linhas de resposta, então é verificar qual adapta-se ao teu caso
<kernel> gnome-icon-theme - GNOME Desktop icon theme (small subset)
<kernel> nao apareceu se ta instalado ou nao
<kernel> o.O
<hggdh> kernel: isto te fornece o nome do pacote. Agora, dpkg -l <whatever> para ver se está instalado
<kernel> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<kernel> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<kernel> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<hggdh> kernel: se a linha com o nome do pacote for iniciada por 'ii', ele está instalado
<kernel> ii  gnome-icon-theme       3.4.0-0ubuntu1.1       GNOME Desktop icon theme (small subset)
<kernel> e quando nao ta instalado aparece o que?
<hggdh> o primeiro 'i' é do Desired Status (Install), o segundo é do Status (Installed)
<hggdh> kernel: algo diferente de 'ii' ;-)
<kernel> kkk
<kernel> valeus hggdh
<kernel> ja tinha me esquecido disso
<kernel> o.O
<YanGM> aaaaaah dei chmod 777 e fui feliz
<hggdh> kernel: temos que usar para lembrar ;-)
<kernel> poisé
<YanGM> hggdh, *resolvi* o problema de permissão
<YanGM> mas quando conecto via FTP com o cliente nativo do mac
<YanGM> a pasta não funciona
<hggdh> YanGM: agora depende de qual servidor FTP estás a usar, e -- provavelmente -- de configurações para o servidor.
<hggdh> YanGM: mas, de forma geral, e apenas um comentário, 777 é o tipo de permissão que eu jamais usaria... muito fácil de abusar
<YanGM> hggdh, por isso disse *resolvi*, depois vejo essa coisa de grupo
<YanGM> hggdh, estou usando vsftpd
<called_> ol pessoal
<called_> fa  um help aii
<called_> da**
<called_>  
<called_>  
<called_>  
<rcbdesigner> called_,  diga o q vc quer
<called4_> pessoal
<called4_> alguem pra dar um help ai?
<hggdh> called4_: novamente, o que desejas?
<xGrind> called4_, fala
<YanGM> hggdh, resolvi com isso http://radu.cotescu.com/vsftpd-and-symbolic-links/
<rcbdesigner> se eu digitar isso no terminal "sudo apt-get upgrade".. só irá afetar os programas?
<YanGM> rcbdesigner, atualizará todos os pacotes
<rcbdesigner> o caso é.. uso o 12.04... ele irá forçar para virar 13.04?
<rcbdesigner> ubuntu*
<YanGM> rcbdesigner, não
<YanGM> até porque o 13.04 nem saiu ainda
<rcbdesigner> ok
<rcbdesigner> 12.10 rs
<YanGM> pra atualizar o sistema tem alguns comandos diferentes
<YanGM> sobre pular pro 12.10 não tenho certeza
<rcbdesigner> já usei o comando... 0 pacotes para atualizar
<rcbdesigner> esse comando deve fazer o mesmo que o gerenciador de atualizações
<YanGM> apt-get update aparece algum pacote?
<rcbdesigner> não
<YanGM> é o sysupgrade que atualiza o sistema
<YanGM> apt-get sysupgrade
<called4_> humm
<called4_> wmm
<called4_>  emm
<called4_>  gente
<called4_> yanGM
<called4_> on ?
<called4_> preciso de uma ajudunha
<YanGM> called4_, fala
<rsser> galera, e aquele lance do live wallpaper não tem pro ubuntu?
<rsser> e posteriormente, uma windows version?
<YanGM> rsser, trocar de wallpaper sozinho?
<YanGM> tem sim
<rsser> não, YanGM , aquela parada de colocar os gadgets no fundo da tela
<Bon-chan> caras, nunca se ofereçam para criar um folder para sua mãe. Sério!
<rsser> integrado ao desktop
<YanGM> rsser, tem programa pra isso
<rsser> qual?
<YanGM> já vi deskmod de ubuntu com widget
<YanGM> rsser, muitos
<rsser> os live que eu achei pro win sao horriveis
<rsser> pro ubuntu e bsd sao massa
<rsser> a M$ é viciada naquele logotipo horrivel deles
<YanGM> rsser,
<YanGM> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/udsr-unity-tera-suporte-widgets-ubuntu-13-04.html
<YanGM> ubuntu 13.04 vai ter nativamente
<rsser> ok
<YanGM> mas vou ver se acho algum aqui pra você
<rsser> qdo o ubuntu mobile sair, YanGM , vou colocar imediatamente no meu galaxy note tab 10.1
<rsser> ele eh mto massa
<rsser> o preview dele tah otimo, imagine a versao final
<YanGM> rsser, vou colocar no meu Galaxy Nexus assim que sair
<rsser> c tah com qual dos nexus
<YanGM> sorte minha, vou ser o *primeiro*
<rsser> nexus 7?
<YanGM> rsser, Galaxy Nexus
<YanGM> o device que usam nos demos do Ubuntu Phone
<rcbdesigner> called4_,  ta de sacanagem?
<rsser> ah tah
<rsser> bacana
<hggdh> called4_: ou dizes o que queres, our ficas em silencio. Estás avisado.
<morcego> ?
<morcego> como assim  mano ?
<hggdh> morcego: estás a pedir ajuda e não dizes o que desejas. Ou digas o que desejas, u fique em silencio.
<morcego> a  sim  ok
<morcego>  ja resolv aqui
<morcego> ^.^
<hggdh> morcego: da próxima vez, por favor faça tua pergunata no início, em vez de ficar a pedir ajuda
<morcego> ^^/
<morcego> ¬¬,
<joaopedroca> ola
<joaopedroca> alguem aqui utiliza o lubuntu?
<morcego> por que ?
<morcego> oque precisa
<joaopedroca> nada
<joaopedroca> gostaria de divulgar a comunidade lubuntu brasil que é ainda é nova
<joaopedroca> https://plus.google.com/communities/112894186620531782023
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-22
<joaopedroca> https://plus.google.com/communities/112894186620531782023
<morcego> humm
<morcego> intendi
<morcego> ok
<Lukas_> Pessoal alguém pode me tirar a dúvida de como faço para baixar o ubuntu para placa intel? Ou não tem mais isso?
<hggdh> Lukas_: todos os Ubuntus adaptar-se-ão ao teu hardware
<hggdh> Lukas_: agora, pode ser i386 ou amd64 (ou seja, processador de 32 ou 64 bits) na arquitectura Intel
<Lukas_> Entendi é que estou com um problema, estou tentando instalar ou rodar direto no CD no meu DELL mas ele não sai da tela de carregamento do Ubuntu
<hggdh> Lukas_: qual a versão do Ubuntu?
<hggdh> podes ter um conflito com a placa de vídeo
<Lukas_> A mais atual
<Lukas_> Mesmo sendo onboard?
<Lukas_> Acredita que tenha um conflito?
<hggdh> Lukas_: pode ser. Placas de vídeo são um problema...
<hggdh> qual o Dell?
<Lukas_> Optiplex 7010
<hggdh> Lukas_: como este aqui? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201201-10384/components/
<rcbdesigner> boa noite para vcs
<Lukas_> Isso
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> deveria funcionar, o Hardware Certification da Canonical verificou esta máquina
<Lukas_> Estranho mesmo
<hggdh> OK. O que ocorre? O que aparece? Porque achas que ele trava na instalação?
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> boa noite
<rafaelsnk> galera
<Bon-chan> >snk
<rafaelsnk> preciso de um help mais uma vez ....
<Bon-chan> é jogador de kof? haha
<Lukas_> Na realidade não chega a acontecer nada ele simplesmente fica nesta tela http://ubuntugk.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/boot.png
<Lukas_> E não sai mais
<rafaelsnk> só que dessa vez não é sobre ubuntu ... tem alguém aqui que usa wordpress ou trabalha?
<rafaelsnk> jogava direto ... com 1 real fica quase o dia inteiro no fliperama ... saudades da ficha de 0,25 centavos
<rafaelsnk> kkk
<hggdh> Lukas_: talvez eja melhor, por enquanto, usar o 12.04 daqui: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201201-10384/
<hggdh> Lukas_: esta foi a imagem certificada, e o 12.10 talvez traga algum tipo de conflito
<Lukas_> Ok
<Lukas_> Vou fazer isto então
<cyber_> alguem por ai ?
<cyber_> ???
<tgbprog> Qual melhor ide pra programar em PHP
<tgbprog> ???
<vitorlobo> tgbprog,  sublime text 2
<vitorlobo> tgbprog,  php, css, html, js, tudo......
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuaa
<tgbprog> isso
<tgbprog> esse mesmo que eu queria
<tgbprog> xD
<vitorlobo> tgbprog,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/loboshell-para-ubuntumint.html
<vitorlobo> tgbprog,  instala esse script ai
<vitorlobo> tgbprog,  e vai na opção 19
<vitorlobo> tgbprog,  q ele instala o sublime text 2 no ubuntu
<tgbprog> putz tarde de mais
<tgbprog> ja instalei vlw!
<vitorlobo> tgbprog, mas te servirá para outras coisas rs
<tgbprog> Sim, ja conheço seu script
<tgbprog> =)
<tgbprog> muito bom trabalho, ajuda muito
<tgbprog> parabens pela iniciativo, precisamos de mais pessoas assim
<tgbprog> =)
<vitorlobo> tgbprog, poisé...botei umas opçoes q são osso duro no ubuntu
<tgbprog> Sim, tipo instalar o driver da radeon
<tgbprog> pqp
<tgbprog> o coisinha do djanho
<vitorlobo> tgbprog, o ubuntu n tem o inkscape novo pré compilado disponivel ainda... tive q botar no script pra baixar o source, compilar e ainda jogar la na pasta pra achar ele no super
<vitorlobo> é o único jeito de usar ele no ubuntu 12.04 em diante rs
<vitorlobo> tgbprog,  botei pra quem curte games tbm rs.... baixar zsnes com 54 rooms de cara
<vitorlobo> :P
<cyber_> someone ?
<tgbprog> =)
<cyber_> oq é modo +i ?
<Bon-chan> pessoal, usando o java -version diz que eu tenho ele instalado aqui. mas pelo teste do site diz que não tem
<Bon-chan> como proceder?
<tgbprog> +i
<tgbprog> poxa cara, isso são coisas do chanserver
<Bon-chan> seria por aqui, http://www.java.com/pt_BR/download/help/linux_install.xml#enable ?
<tgbprog> Invite Only (i)
<tgbprog> da uma lida
<tgbprog> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<cyber_> ok
<vitorlobo> cyber_, modo +i só entra convidados
<vitorlobo> no canal
<vitorlobo> q tiver com isso
<cyber_> aqui aparece um negocio desses
<cyber_> e outra coisa, eu nao apareço com o led verde ao lado do nick
<hggdh> no canal, +i é apenas-por-convite (invite-only). Para o usuário, +i é "invisivel", o freenode vai limitar a quantidade de informação mostrada sobre o usuário
<hggdh> quanto a verde, não tenho idéia, mas acho que pode ser relacionado com ser ou não um OP
<hggdh> (não tenho leds, verdes ou outra cor, no meu cliente)
<cyber_> ah entao ta tudo bem
<cyber_> alguem sabe como faço pra canais de musica ?
<cyber_> *achar
<tgbprog> Canais de música, sei la tenta #music
<tgbprog> hahahaha
<tgbprog> s
<cyber_> eu toco guitarra, tento achar canais relacionados alternative rock, mas nao consigo
<vitorlobo> cyber_,  vc pode achar mta coisa aqui.....mas a minoria em pt-br
<vitorlobo> cyber_,  /list
<vitorlobo> te mostra a lista de canais
<tgbprog> vish
<tgbprog> list tenso
<tgbprog> =x
<Bon-chan> tá no xchat?
<cyber_> yeah
<Bon-chan> vai pelo servidor>list of channels
<Bon-chan> melhor
<Bon-chan> alguém aqui poderia me dar uma ajudinha com o plugin do java nos navegadores?
<Bon-chan> :3
<cyber_> to usando ubuntu tbm
<tgbprog> que bom
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin  && sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  depois disso vc fecha os navegadores, abre novamente e testa
<Bon-chan> no caso, eu já tenho o 7 instalado aqui
<Bon-chan> remover primeiro, certo?
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  testa só entao apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  q presumo q ele instale o 7
<Bon-chan> putz! era o 6 e eu mande instalar
<Bon-chan> hahaha
<Bon-chan> mas no caso, é só desinstalar o 7, certo?
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan, se tiver sim
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan, apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan, poe esse comando q provavelmente seja o 7
<Bon-chan> foi o 6
<hggdh> o que for o atual no repositório para esta versão do Ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan, se foi o 6 testa um site q precise dele e ver se funciona
<Bon-chan> oukei
<Bon-chan> vitorlobo, agora falou que ele tá desatualizado
<Bon-chan> o que eu tenho instalado aqui é o 7
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  32 ou 64 ai?
<Bon-chan> 64
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  12.10 ou 12.04?
<hggdh> Bon-chan: dpkg -l 'icedtea-plugin' -- qual o version string retornado?
<hggdh> bah
<hggdh> 'dpkg -l icedtead-plugin'
<Bon-chan> por partes
<Bon-chan> o java -version me retorna isso,
<Bon-chan> java -version
<Bon-chan> java version "1.6.0_24"
<Bon-chan> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.5) (6b24-1.11.5-0ubuntu1~12.04.1)
<Bon-chan> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)
<Bon-chan> porcaria..não copiei o endereço do pastebin, desculpem
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  adiciona la embaixo deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main universe
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  alias
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  apaga..deixa queto
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  abre o terminal e digita wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/icedtea-web/icedtea-7-plugin_1.2-2ubuntu1.3_amd64.deb
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  depois dpkg -i icedtea-7-plugin_1.2-2ubuntu1.3_amd64.deb
<vitorlobo> e seja feliz
<Bon-chan> mas preciso desinstalar algum pacote antes?
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  creio q n
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  axo q vc pode fazer isso depois
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  no caso ... sudo apt-get remove icedtea6-plugin
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  fazendo o favor..depois de tudo isso..usa o loboshell opção 1
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  só pra passar a peneira nas tranqueira q tiver ai
<vitorlobo> fica melhor pra prestar suporte depois
<vitorlobo> rs
<Bon-chan> haha
<Bon-chan> beleza
<Bon-chan> na verdade a aba ja ta aberta aqui
<Bon-chan> só falto olhar o script
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  vá com fé....testado e aprovado pelo in-metro
<vitorlobo> rs
<morcego> opa
<morcego>  a parada  ta quente ai emm
<morcego>  tava  mortão ai antes
<morcego> ...
<vitorlobo> morcego, #cg-br
<morcego> mais
<morcego>  e  ai
<morcego> oque ta rolando ?
<vitorlobo> morcego,  suporte
<morcego> ok
<morcego> se precisar de ajuda
<morcego> esto ai :)
<morcego> que  c oisa
<Bon-chan> vitorlobo, prontinho! agora foi!
<Bon-chan> brigadão!
<Bon-chan> jaja to rodando o script e dou um feedback!
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  é so limpar mesmo...e se vc quiser remover o antigo kernel usa o 2
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan, mas enfim....é bom sempre dar uma limpada quando vc meche muito com instalações....ou fazer isso periodicamente de mes em mes ou semana em semana rs
<Bon-chan> vitorlobo, concordo! sistema limpo é sempre bom!
<Bon-chan> agora uma coisa, no firefox tá tudo ok
<Bon-chan> mas no chrome, tá dando pelo teste do java que tá desatualizado
 * Bon-chan confuso
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  vc usa chrome ou chromium?
<Bon-chan> mium
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  no loboshell
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  instale o google chrome
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan, opção 13
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  e tire o mium
<Bon-chan> mas, eles não são a mesma coisa?
<Bon-chan> eu jurava que eram!
<Bon-chan> hahahaha
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  o chromium deixará ou já deixou de ter suporte
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan, nao
<Bon-chan> vitorlobo, é esse, certo? http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=102559.0
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  yes
<Bon-chan> nic!
<Bon-chan> :D
<Bon-chan> nice*
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  opção 1 limpa o sistema, e 13 instala o chrome
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  qualquer coisa da um feedback ai
<vitorlobo> Idsi,  :)
<Idsi> :)
<tgbprog> como tira o chromium do modo "negativo" ?
<vitorlobo> tgbprog, oq é modo negativo?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: o chromium, alias, continua com suporte, e uma nova versão saiu em dezembro
<vitorlobo> hggdh, é um suporte lento comparado ao chrome
<hggdh> vitorlobo: de fato. Em compensação, o chrome é proprietário :-)
<vitorlobo> hggdh, nesse caso recomendo o chrome...para quem precisa instalar plugins e add-ons
<xGrind> vitorlobo, versao nova pq é ppa :D
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  n sei onde li mas...há rumores de q o mium será descontinuado...n sei se confere rs
<xGrind> li isso tb. acho que foi no ubuntero
<hggdh> vitorlobo: pode ser. Mas é meio estranho, já que o próprio chrome é baseado no chromim
<Bon-chan> também recomendo o chrome
<Bon-chan> hehe
<Bon-chan> pelo menos estou sem problemas com o java
<hggdh> heh. Eu uso chromium, e não tenho problemas comJava
<xGrind> hggdh, nao gosta do firefox?
<hggdh> uso mais o chromium atualmente
<optimusprimem> hggdh, o/ eai
<morcego> gente  boa noite  esto indo nessa ...
<morcego> fui
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia pessoal
<Sorentto> dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<Geese_Howard> quit
<Guest58320> Bom dia pessoas. Será que alguém poderia me tirar uma pequena dúvida, por favor?
<Guest58320> Estava baixando o Ubuntu 11.10 pelo instalador wubi... e deu um problema bem no final... dizendo permissão negada...
<Guest58320> Alguém sabe o que pode estar ocasionando este problema? Obrigado...
<called4_> daew pessoal
<called4_> boa tarde
<called4_> alguem ai  sabe como  burlar a limitação de taxa de download do provedor no linux ubuntu ?
<vitorlobo> called4_, limitação de taxa de download?
<vitorlobo> called4_, existe isso?
<called4_> ,
<called4_> isso
<called4_>   sim
<called4_>  existe
<called4_>  é crime
<called4_>  mais  as provedoras de internet usam
<called4_> para    poder   obter  melhor desempenho na acesso a sites
<called4_>  para  quem  solicita  o serviço
<called4_>  mais  ai  o download e upload  só controlados
<called4_> isso se  chama
<called4_> Traffic_shaping
<called4_> e  a maioria dos provedores usam
<called4_> mais  negam  o  ato .
<vitorlobo> called4_,  e vc quer que a gente te ensine a fazer oq é ilegal?
<called4_> não
<called4_> quero que encine
<called4_>  oque  é de direito
<called4_>  o criminoso é o provedor
<called4_>  que   limita a banda larga  que eu pago
<called4_>  para  dividir   com outros   ususarios
<called4_>  intende?
<called4_> olha  pado 5 megas  aqui
<called4_> pago*
<called4_>  e me download não passa  de 200 kb
<called4_> p/s
<vitorlobo> called4_,  mas é por ai mesmo
<vitorlobo> called4_,  nao é mega bytes são mega bits
<vitorlobo> 15 mb de conecxão
<vitorlobo> faz download de 1.6, 1.7 no maximo por segundo
<vitorlobo> e não 15 mb por segundo rs
<called4_> mals
<called4_> mais  em curitiba
<called4_> éra 5  mb
<called4_>  e daca 800 de download
<called4_> ...
<called4_> intende?
<vitorlobo> called4_, axo muito dificil isso hein.... pois 15 mb 800 kb da normal....mas abaixo disso ja nao é
<vitorlobo> called4_,  oq pode ter acontecido era....eles n regularam bem na assinatura e liberaram demais a banda achando q tinham feito o serviço
<vitorlobo> called4_, aqui uma vez era pra por 15 e puzeram 10 so
<vitorlobo> depois liberaram 15 achando q ja tinham feito
<called4_> humm
<called4_>  intão
<called4_>  lah
<called4_>  éra
<called4_> 5 mega
<called4_> e  aqui em sc
<called4_>  tb é
<called4_>  mais  assim
<hggdh> called4_: sentenças completas, por favor
<called4_> lah
<called4_>  éra 800 ou 600  variando
<called4_>  de download
<called4_>  aqui só da 200
<called4_>  sendo que
<called4_>  pela lei da embratel
<hggdh> called4_: uma frase completa por linha
<called4_> tenquer ser pelao menos 20% da mabda
<called4_> banda  pelomenos  do download
<rcbdesigner> buenas
<rcbdesigner> pergunta offtopic... quem é que estava desenvolvendo um projeto com arduino msm aqui no canal?
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  pode divulgar o loboshell agora rs
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  la pra o pessoal do ubuntu inkscape
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  ja ta automatizado o bagulho
<Guest75036> Boa tarde !!!
<Ruy_Mamoot> Pessoal, sou novo no Ubuntu e estou adorando, recentemente troquei meu notebook, formatei, instalei o windows, afinal de contas algumas operações da empresa ainda são dependentes dele e quando fui instalar o ubuntu 12.10, por nada nesse mundo, de maneira nenhuma consigo fazer o dual boot, alguem pode me ajudar???
<YanGM> http://tecnoblog.net/122521/valve-pede-aos-usuarios-do-windows-que-testem-o-steam-no-linux/
<xdoctor> hggdh, esta por ai ?
<hggdh> xdoctor: agora estou
<Mateus> olá, baixei o ubuntu 12.10, gravei a imagem iso no DVD mas na hora q vou dar o boot, ele dá, mas fica uma tela de DOS esperando q eu digite alguma ação
<Mateus> o q fazer?
<hggdh> Mateus: depende do que esta sendo dito nesta tela de DOS
<Mateus> diz assim Starting Caldera (DR-DOS)
<Mateus> adepois acontece uma serie de ações.
<Mateus> retorna a Caldera DR-DOS 7.03
<Mateus> (DR-DOS) A:/>
<hggdh> tens certeza de que o DVD com a image ISO está sendo booted?
<Mateus> digito o nome do arquivo de imagem, mas n rola. tentei alguns comandos, mas nada.
<hggdh> por que o ISO do Ubuntu certamente não temDR-DOS
<Mateus> pois essa é minha duvida, quando fiz o download vi q existiam dois documentos, uma imagem iso e outro "oculto"... mandei gravar como imagem tudo no nero. estou começando a achar q pode ter sido esse o problema.
<Mateus> deveria ter gravado so a iso?
<hggdh> de onde baixaste o ISO?
<Mateus> pois é. achei estranho. tinha o 11 e instalei sem problema algum.
<Mateus> do site ubuntu-br.org
<Mateus> vou tentar gravar somente o arquivo iso como imagem no nero denovo, a 4x.
<hggdh> grave apenas o ISO no DVD. Não sei que arquivo oculto é este, mas não é parte do ISO
<Mateus> acho q n é problema do download.
<Mateus> valeu. vou tentar aqui.
<hggdh> boa sorte
<kux> Pessoal, instalei o Ubuntu depois de ter instalado o windows8. Na tela do grub não aparece a opção do w8. Tentei de tudo olhando nos fóruns de discussão mas nenhuma das dicas coisas funcionou. Será que poderiam me ajudar?
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> pessoal boa noite
<rafaelsnk> uma pergunta
<rafaelsnk> para quem utiliza uma outra distribuição linux a Steam funciona normalmente ou somente para Ubuntu?
<hggdh> o Steam é para Linux, não Ubuntu apenas. Deveria funcionar.
<rafaelsnk> estava lento sobre o assunto.
<tugapt> ola
<Fil1621> Olá
<emanoelopes> O que é Steam? (desculpa a pergunta)
<hggdh> jogos, originalmente para Windows, agora também disponível no Linux
<hggdh> emanoelopes: ^
<emanoelopes> hggdh, valeu! :)
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-23
<erenilson> sou novo no linux, estou com problemas com minha conexão cabeada, alguém pode me ajudar?
<erenilson> ????
<erenilson> sou novo no linux/ubuntu, estou com problemas na rede cabeada, vc pode me ajudar com isso?
<emanoelopes> erenilson, descreva mais um pouco o seu problema
<erenilson> instalei o linux em dual boot (win7) quando conecto qualquer cabo fica aparecendo a mensagem "cabo desconectado", "cabo conectado"
<erenilson> no entanto, no switch fica sempre conectado e na minha placa tb
<emanoelopes> mas funciona no windows?
<emanoelopes> normalmente?
<erenilson> funciona
<erenilson> normalmente
<emanoelopes> sei não...
<emanoelopes> :/
<emanoelopes> que Linux você instalou?
<erenilson> ubuntu 12.10
<emanoelopes> rodou o livecd antes de instalar?
<erenilson> rodei, mas não testei a rede cabeada não
<emanoelopes> 0.o
<erenilson> vi em alguns foruns que era ip, mas mesmo atribuindo um ip fica dessa forma.
<emanoelopes> tem wifi? desabilitou para testar?
<emanoelopes> entendo..
<erenilson> sim, já fiz isso
<erenilson> quero aprender linux por conta do meu trabalho, preciso usar, mas só wifi pra mim não serve, preciso do rj tb
<emanoelopes> tenta atualizar em uma rede wifi e depois de atualizado tenta pela cabeada...
<erenilson> já tentei tb, a rede cabeada fica caindo.
<emanoelopes> bom, pode ser que o seu hardware não esteja na lista...
<emanoelopes> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<emanoelopes> ^
<emanoelopes> dá uma conferida..
<emanoelopes> uma dica é instalar o 12.04 LTS
<emanoelopes> a compatibilidade é muito maior!
<erenilson> nesse site não encontra o modelo do meu notebook não
<erenilson> é um lenovo g470, i5
<insano> boa noite
<erenilson> boa noite
<insano> vc está com problema na sua placa de rede?
<erenilson> não, não tenho problemas com minha placa de rede não
<erenilson> no windows funciona normalmente, só no ubuntu não funciona como deveria
<erenilson> ???
<emanoelopes> nem com o 12.04?
<emanoelopes> realmente não tem
<erenilson> não instalei o 12.04 não, fui direto pro 12.10
<emanoelopes> infelizmente não tem na lista!
<erenilson> blz
<guigouz> legal do ubuntu é que as coisas mudam de uma versão pra outra, sempre uma aventura
<ThiagoCMC> o mundo open source é que é assim...  ;-)
<ThiagoCMC> evoluí muito rápido...
<ThiagoCMC> ou evolui? sem acentio?  lol
<xGrind> sem acento
<xGrind> a não ser que você seja um pokémon, e tenha evoluído :D
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<guigouz> ppa-purge for the win
<guigouz> ThiagoCMC, acho que descobri a desgraça, tava quase voltando pro 11.10
<ThiagoCMC> afe
<ThiagoCMC> eu estou no 12.04 ainda
<ThiagoCMC> mas tenho um PC aqui com o 12.10
<ThiagoCMC> tá de boas...
<guigouz> eu vou ficar no 12.04 até acabar o suporte =)
<ThiagoCMC> boa
<ThiagoCMC> o que tá pegando?
<guigouz> estou com problemas no media center, relacionado ao driver da intel mais novo
<guigouz> o micro tá ligado numa tv que funciona bem a 1360x768 sem modeset... e o driver que vem no 12.04 só funciona com modeset
<guigouz> aprendi isso agora
<emanoelopes> guigouz, qual o media center?
<emanoelopes> instalei o xbmc no 12.04 e não consegui acessar os arquivos pela tv.
<guigouz> é isso, emanoelopes
<guigouz> eu preciso fixar a resolução em 1360x768 num refresh específico, mas o driver novo da intel ignora isso no xorg.conf
<guigouz> emanoelopes, placa intel tb ?
<emanoelopes> GM45 Mobile Intel
<emanoelopes> a TV encontra o notebook e lista duas pastas: musicas e videos..
<emanoelopes> mas sem conteúdo na pasta de vídeo
<emanoelopes> :\
<guigouz> pelo XBMC ?
<guigouz> mas a imagem fica ok ?
<emanoelopes> no próprio computador fica ok
<emanoelopes> o som fica baixo, mas a imagem fica ok
<guigouz> não entendi, os arquivos não aparecem na tv, mas aparecem no display do note ?
<emanoelopes> sim
<guigouz> a listagem dos arquivos ?
<emanoelopes> sim
<guigouz> pelo próprio xbmc, no note aparecem ?
<emanoelopes> adiciono a pasta e ele fica ok
<guigouz> mas isso é normal no xbmc
<guigouz> ele só mostra as pastas que vc adiciona mesmo
<emanoelopes> sim, mas gostaria de puxar para a TV
<licensed> falando em xbmc.. eu nao consigo usar ele na tela extendida =(( eu uso monitor e tv aqui.. como faço pra usar o xbmc na tv?
<emanoelopes> para que os vídeos fossem exibidos na tv
<licensed> e o monitor ficar livre pra usar o pc?
<licensed> emanoelopes, eh o mesmo problema entao? desculpa voltei agora
<emanoelopes> parece que ele "domina" a imagem do note
<licensed> emanoelopes, ja pesquisei um pouco sobre isso e nao achei solucao =(
<emanoelopes> é normal
<emanoelopes> licensed, :\
<guigouz> achei o seguinte
<emanoelopes> tive que ligar pelo cabo VGA mesmo
<guigouz> DISPLAY=:0.1 xbmc
<guigouz> para rodar no segundo monitor
<guigouz> http://blog.burlock.org/xbmc/77-fullscreen-xbmc-without-locking-the-mouse
<licensed> Guest63048, ja tentei
<licensed> tentei todas as combinacoes possiveis
<licensed> guigouz =P
<licensed> emanoelopes, pelo cabo vga consegue?
<licensed> eu uso dvi e hdmi
<licensed> meu pc nao tem vga
<emanoelopes> VGA e cabo p2 de audio
<emanoelopes> ele transfere a imagem do note para a tv
<licensed> emanoelopes, mas voce consegue ficar usando o note de boa?
<licensed> enquanto ta o xbmc na tv?
<emanoelopes> não espelha e nem expande - configuração normal
<emanoelopes> nao
<licensed> meu problema eh esse pow.. quero ficar usando o pc
<emanoelopes> olha aê a dica do guigouz
<Cmte> bom dia amigos
<medeiros> bom dia
<medeiros> Preciso de ajuda para resolver falha de atualização no meu ubuntu, alguem me ajuda?
<medeiros> envia-me soluções pelo email: medsil@ig.com.br
<medeiros> grato
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia xGrind
<xGrind> bom dia SOUL_OF_R00T
<adauto> estou com problemas apos instalacao ubuntu 12.10, a seta do mouse esta travando , tambem nao consigo fazer a instalacao de um mini moden
<adauto> o programa tambem trava ao iniciar
<adiaswin> adauto
<adiaswin> qual a configuraçao da sua maquina
<adauto> acer aspire one 500mb, 1,6 gigas
<adauto> hd 8 giga
<adiaswin> qual e o processador deste note
<adauto> intel atom cpu n270 1.60ghz x 2
<adiaswin> ok adauto seu note e meio fraco pro ubuntu 12.10 que e meio pesado
<adiaswin> ou seja use outra distro como o xubuntu que e mais leve
<adauto> o qual voce me recomenda,
<adiaswin> o 12.04 que esta mais estavel
<adiaswin> baixe e instale no lugar do ubuntu 12.10
<adauto> como faco para baixar esta distro
<adiaswin> baixe: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<adauto> posso baixar direto na maquina
<adiaswin> nao entendi
<adiaswin> veja voce ira baixar a imagem iso do xubuntu
<adiaswin> depois disso voce ira usar o unetbootin para criar o pendrive bootavel
<adiaswin> ai instala
<adauto> ok e quanto ao mini moden que nao consigo configurar
<adiaswin> acredito que voce tera so que criar uma conexao de banda larga movel que e facil tambem
<adauto> criei esta conexao mais so reconhece o moden como pendriv e
<adiaswin> cara tente criar a conexao com o modem conectado na maquina ai crie a conexao
<adiaswin> eu nunca vi isso duas ursinhas
<adiaswin> wtf
<called4_> bom dia pessoal
<called4_> adwins
<called4_>  tudo bom ?
<adiaswin> to bem cara
<called4_> sabe  quem so  eu né ?
<called4_> just_aprendiz
<called4_> em
<adiaswin> eu pensei que tu fosse o chucrute301 rs
<called4_> você intende  de
<called4_> auhsuas
<called4_>   no
<called4_>  so o just_aprendiz
<adiaswin> bem bom saber ne
<adiaswin> rsrs
<called4_> uhu
<called4_>  aushaus
<called4_>  em
<called4_>  intende  de protocolos ?
<adiaswin> cara eu nao
<called4_> veax
<adiaswin> na verdade eu nao entendo nada de servidores
<called4_> é que abri uma  porta no meu modem
<called4_>   ushuashas
<called4_>  humm
<called4_>  ok intão
<called4_> oque  você  curte  quak reo roby ?
<adiaswin> bem called4_ tem um colega do forum que entende de servers
<called4_> humm
<called4_>  em como falo no vermelhinho ?
<adiaswin> cara creio que isso seja automatico
<called4_> humm
<called4_>  uhuas
<called4_>  adiaswin  vamos ver se da certo
<called4_>  uashuas
<adiaswin> viu falou em vermelhinho
<called4_>   então  adiaswin   sera que vai dar certo
<called4_>  uahaus
<called4_> humm
<called4_>  intendi
<adiaswin> e automatico isso
<called4_>  aqui  não aprarece em vermelho
<called4_> mais intendi
<called4_>  uashuas
<called4_> kkk
<called4_> noob  eu uashuash
<adiaswin> called4_ e meio das antigas o irc
<called4_>  adiaswin  mais  eu curto muito uashuas
<adiaswin> ate hoje nao aprendi a trocar as fontes
<called4_>  adiaswin   aushuash
<called4_> isso eui vii
<called4_>  é  em configurações
<called4_>  aushas
<adiaswin> pois e
<called4_> ai muda  e
<called4_> reinicializa
<called4_> ^.^
<adiaswin> desde de 98 que eu nao mexo nas configs
<adiaswin> na epoca que eu usava windows 98 ainda
<called4_> kkkkkk
<called4_>  nossa cara serio ?
<called4_> o desgraça iuasuahs
<adiaswin> serio eu levava tanta tela azul que tinha medo de mexer nas configuraçoes
<called4_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<called4_> pow vei
<called4_> tipo  a tela  branca  so akuma né
<called4_> hahahaha
<called4_> éra  fatality
<called4_> finish  session
<called4_>  kkkkkkkkkkkk
<called4_> nocasoo
<adiaswin> pois e a tela branca eu levava quando usava o office
<called4_> :P
<called4_> veax
<adiaswin> office 95
<called4_> que treta
<called4_> me
<called4_> kk
<called4_> em
<adiaswin> pois e
<called4_> estou que  nem  bi sexual com meus  nick aqui
<called4_> vou mudar  para  meu popular
<called4_> "morcego
<called4_> uahsuas
<called4_> e  acabo esse  troca de nomes
<called4_> rs
<called4_> ja volto
<adiaswin> cara eu ainda uso meu nick classico
<called4_> pois
<called4_>  é
<called4_>  aushuas
<called4_> ja mudei a fonte aqui
<called4_>  aushaus
<called4_>  vou mudar  a
<called4_>  o  nick
<called4_>  para morcego
<called4_>  aushaus
<morcego_404> voltei  adiaswin
<guigouz> morcego_404, vc sabe que vc pode mudar o nick sem sair do irc ?
<morcego_404> no
<morcego_404>  a sim
<morcego_404>  sei
<morcego_404> kkkkkkkk
<guigouz>  /nick <novo_nick>
<adiaswin> bem eu ainda uso o nick classico as vezes
<adiaswin> milesmaverick
<morcego_404> uhum
<morcego_404>  intendo
<morcego_404> o  meu  vai ser esse
<morcego_404>  ahsuas
<adiaswin> cara esse nick e da epoca que eu assistia sonic 4
<adiaswin> entao e meio antigao
<adiaswin> fui
<morcego_404> fle
<morcego_404>  ushuas
<morcego_404>  hggdh  tudo bom ?
<morcego_404> maverick
<morcego_404> volto para o classico é ?
<Jalask> Boa tarde galera!
<Jalask> gostaria de saber onde posso encontrar material para estudo LPIC-101, aguém pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> bem, o que é LIPC-101?
<Danniel-Lara> Jalask:  http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/programs/lpic-1
<iniciante> boa tarde pessoal, aqui, quais são as diferencas do lubuntu e ubuntu?
<xGrind> iniciante, ubuntu usa unity. lubuntu usa lxde e é mais leve
<iniciante> então esse unit e lxde é digmos apenas aparencia?
<xGrind> iniciante, sim. são ambientes graficos: unity, gnome, kde, xfce, lxde.
<xGrind> entao temos: ubuntu, ubuntu gnome remix, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu
<d70> alguem sabe uma alternativa ao mspaint ?
<xGrind> d70, tuxpaint
<Jalask> Danniel-Lara: obrigado
<xGrind> acho q é esse o nome msm
<d70> vai no xfce  tranquilo ?
<Jalask> hggdh: LPIC - 101 e a primeira prova da certificação Linux
<iniciante> então, o lubuntu tem terminal para instalar programas igual o ubuntu?
<Jalask> Aguém ai tem certificação LPIC-1 ???
<xGrind> iniciante, é a mesma coisa. tem terminal, central de programas. tudo oq vc instala no ubuntu, vc instala no xubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu/edubuntu
<iniciante> entendi, sabe, eu instalei o ubuntu 12.10 no meu netbook, mas acho que ficou muito pesado, e dando bugs, será que o lubuntu vai ser melhor no desempenho?
<iniciante> se eu quizer mudar a aparencia do lubuntu tem como mudar?
<iniciante> papel parede, menus, icones... estas coisas...
<Jalask> iniciante: tem sim, do mesmo jeito que Ubuntu
<xGrind> iniciante, tudo q vc faz no ubuntu, vc faz em qualquer outra versao
<Jalask> Alguém conhece simulado para LPI 101 online?
<Jalask> Danniel-Lara: você conhece algum simulado online sem se for do site LPI??
<Danniel-Lara> Jalask: http://www.certificacaolinux.com.br/simulado
<Jalask> Danniel-Lara: grato novamente
<iniciante> todos os linux tem terminal de instalação?
<xGrind> iniciante, faz um teste ai no virtualbox e tire suas proprias conclusoes. não tem como dizer tudo que uma distro tem.
<hggdh> Jalask: ah, OK. Quando comecei com Linux, não havia certificação...
<Jalask> hggdh: hummm ok
<Jalask> hggdh: tem quando tempo que utilizar o Linux?
<hggdh> Jalask: comecei por volta de 1994, com uso contínuo desde ~ 2000
<Jalask> hggdh: caracas em, tempo pacas!
<Jalask> hggdh: qual distro vc usa?
<iniciante> alguem sabe de algum programa que hackeia wifi?
<hggdh> Jalask: atualmente (desde 2006) Ubuntu/Kubuntu. Antes... Slackware, Gentoo, Debian, Red Hat, Mandrake, e outras que já não me recordo
<hggdh> iniciante: kismet?
<Danniel-Lara> iniciante:  qual seria o objetivo disso ?
<vitor> to com um problema. instalei o wine 1.4. estou tentando instalar um programa pelo wine mas da o seguinte erro: unable to initialize installer GUI. como resolver isso?
<Jalask> hggdh: nossa, varias distro em. Eu sou newbie, conheço Ubuntu uns 2anos, mas agora que estou estudando pra me certificar.
<iniciante> danniel-lara, o objetivo é para quando eu estiver em um shoping ou em lugar publico que tenha wifi mas que esteja com senha, poder navegar...
<hggdh> Jalask: eu acho que certificação tem o seu valor. Eu só antecedo-as (quase todas), e não necessito delas para o meu trabalho
<hggdh> iniciante: este não é um motivo correcto
<iniciante> estudando para certificar? o que é certificar?
<loop0> Jalask: estuda pra rche que eh a melhor de todas, o nivel da lpi é muito baixo
<Danniel-Lara> iniciante: procure estudar 1º , entender o conceito que é mais importante depois em menos de 2 minutos tu consegue
<iniciante> daniel- se está afirmando isto, então vc consegue decifrar senhas de wifi?
<Danniel-Lara> iniciante: sim tem várias técnicas pra isso
<hggdh> mas todas são ilegais
<Danniel-Lara> iniciante: mas eu não acho certo isso que tu quer fazer
<loop0> quebrar senha de wifi não é ilegal, ilegal é usar a senha pra acessar a rede
<iniciante> hum, eu sou muito leigo nesse assunto, nos tutoriais para windows é muito complicado, mas fiquei sabendo que no linux é mais facil entrar num wifi com senha
<hggdh> loop0: talvez no Brasil. Nos EUA é ilegal simplesmente colectar as senhas
<Danniel-Lara> iniciante: meu conselho é , vai estudar , e para dessa coisa de querer tu pronto , tem que saber como funciona as coisas
<xGrind> iniciante, voce acha certo, voce pagar por usar a internet, e alguem usar sem pagar nada, só voce?
<iniciante> sim, entendo o seu ponto de vista, mas se quebrar senha de wifi não é ilegal, tambem não é ilegal usar um sinal que está no ar, é como se fosse a luz do sol, ou o oxigenio, deste que esteje no local pubrico, e no proprio pc
<hggdh> iniciante: o melhor local para discutir o valor da tua premissa é o tribunal, não aqui. Aqui a lei, certa ou errada, é respeitada
<Danniel-Lara> iniciante: bom se tua namorada esta na rua eu posso chegar nela e beijar numa boa ,não achas  deste que ela esteja em local publico
<xGrind> iniciante, se for liberado, blz. mas se tem senha, é pq é privado. não acha?
<xGrind> hggdh, existe possibilidade mesmo do Ubuntu começar a ser Rolling Release?
<ptl> uai
<xGrind> ?
<hggdh> xGrind: esta é a idéia. Mas vários detalhes ainda teem que ser ajustados. Mas o início está na 12.04.1, com um kernel da 12.10
<Danniel-Lara> xGrind: sim tem sim , http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-pode-adotar-atualizacoes-rolling-release.html
<ptl> se a japa falou no hangout la
<ptl> por que nao teria?
<Jalask> hggdh: eu tbm não necessito de LPI para o meu cerfiço, mas quero me especializar em uma área (infra estrutura), mas tenho que conhecer SO, então vou começar por linux
<xGrind> ptl, pq ainda nao foi confirmado.
<ptl> por que ela mentiria?
<ptl> mas voce.perguntou possibilidade
<hggdh> xGrind, ptl: o projeto está em andamento. Novamente, o primeiro passo está na (futura) 12.04.2)
<ptl> possibilidade ficou 100# certo que ha, mas essa
<hggdh> (12.04.2 é a point release para o 12.04 LTS, a ser liberado em aproximadamente 1 mes)
<ptl> ossibilidade e por definicao uma chance menor que 100%
<xGrind> acho que traria mais usuários.
<Jalask> loop0: RHCE e muito punk! =), como disso para  <hggdh>, vou me especializar em linux, ai penso que LPI e mais de boa.
<Jalask> loop0: pelo menos e o que eu acho! como disso sou newbie.
<hggdh> rolling release é também perigoso. Interdependencias emtre pacotes são muito mais complicadas
<hggdh> neste momento vamos ter 12.04.1 com o kernel 3.2, and 12.04.2 com o kernel 3.5 (Quantal).
<hggdh> quando Raring for liberado (Abril 2013), uma 12.04.3 será liberada com o kernel 3.8
<hggdh> outro problema de uma rolling release é relativo a ambientes de produção. Nenhum sysadmin que eu conheço gosta de atualizar programas só porque saiu uma nova versão
<ThiagoCMC> eu gosto.
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<ThiagoCMC> Sempre mantenho tudo atualizado.
<insano> já perdi configurações por atualizar o sistema
<ThiagoCMC> Eu não...
<insano> a ideia é ter um sistema de backup antes da atualização
<hggdh> o laboratório que uso, por exemplo, tem umas 6 máquinas de "produção" (as outras são todas para instalar, testar, e destruir). Migrar do Lucid (10.04) para o Precise (12.04) ainda assim foi uma tarefa de quase um ano
<ThiagoCMC> isso... backup sempre.
<xGrind> hggdh, fui ligar a cam e a tela ficou preta aki, cheio de coisa de kernel escrita kk
<insano> ThiagoCMC: para sysadmin o ideal é ter documentado todas as pastas e arquivos importantes
<insano> assim fica mais fácil fazer backup
<hggdh> xGrind: benvindo ao kernel panic
<ThiagoCMC> a virtualização dá uma mão nessas... bastando tirar um snapshot da VM, atualizar, testar e se der certo, faz novamente, se der certo mais uma vez, promove o novo como produção...
<ThiagoCMC> e mantenha o antigo intacto.
<hggdh> ThiagoCMC: não é tão simples assim. Mas usa-se virtualização desta forma
<xGrind> nunca tinha visto isso. ainda bem que nao tive q reinstalar
<ThiagoCMC> sim, não é simples mesmo...   :-P
<iniciante> para uma instalação do lubuntu num netbook, se faltar algum drive, o que fazer?
<insano> iniciante: depende do driver
<ThiagoCMC> No Lubuntu não tem o ícone "System -> Hardware" ?
<iniciante> tem google chormes para lubuntu?
<ThiagoCMC> mas é claro...
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<ThiagoCMC> lubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu é tudo a mesma base.
<ThiagoCMC> debian tb
<xGrind> iniciante, ja disse q tudo q se faz com ubuntu, se faz com lubuntu ou qq outra versao.
<rga> Olá pessoal, tudo bom
<ThiagoCMC> Tudo ótimo!   =)
<rga> Alguém pode me da uma força, eu instalei um smartgit aqui, mas ele é java, eu tenho como criar um laucher pra ele com um icone para não precisar executar comando toda hora que quiser abrir?
<called4_> chan
<called4_> esto com um pergunta estupenda qui
<called4_> alguem  ai
<called4_> ?
<loop0> called4_: opa
<called4_> emm
<called4_> conta pra mim  a historia ai do w8
<called4_> esto assestindo o filme the linux code aqui
<called4_> e vi que microsoft e linux  não tinha  uma amizade
<called4_> por que se jutar ou algo assim no w8
<called4_> ?
<called4_> ChanServ
<called4_> ChanServ ta ai ?
<gabezao> called4_, chanserv saiu pra almoçar
<gabezao> tava embolado com um trabalho e só conseguiu sair agora...
<loop0> eh, o ChanServ trabalha pra caramba
<l3ig0> ChanServ:  = 24/7 * 365
<called4_> humm
<called4_> intendi
<called4_> o valew
<called4_> no que  ele trabalha
<called4_>  ele é programador?
<xGrind> help desk
<called4_> \
<called4_> õ/
<morcego_404> desk ?
<morcego_404>  
<morcego_404>  
<morcego_404>  
<morcego_404> aff
<morcego_404> maverik ta  on ai ?
<morcego_404> em
<morcego_404>  pessoal
<morcego_404> algom gm ai ?
<morcego_404> algum
<morcego_404> >>**
<Peste_Bubonica> morcego_404, 0.o?
<rga> Olá pessoal tudo bom?
<rga> Alguém desenvolvedor web aqui?
<loop0> rga: desenvolvo em python e java
<loop0> tudo pra web
<rga> Tava com uma dúvida aqui de como criar vhost no apache, pode me ajudar?
<loop0> rga:
<loop0> diz ae
<rga> onde coloco a regra
<rga> e se no ubuntu tb tem o arquivo host assim como no windows
<loop0> olha, no ubuntu basta vc criar um arquivo dentro de /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<morcego_404> opa
<morcego_404>  to a  chegando ai de nov o
<morcego_404> em
<morcego_404> ja assestiram the linux force
<morcego_404> a e alguemai sabe como tirar o som de quando dijita  do chat ?
<morcego_404> *** the linux code *
<betah> Hey pessoal, tenho uma duvida sobre como substituir o Windows Boot Manager pelo Ubuntu sem ter que reinstalar completamente o Windows (mantendo o dual boot). Alguém tem alguma ideia de como fazer isso?
<betah> desculpa, falei errado, substituir o Windows Boot Manager pelo GRUB
<ThiagoCMC> betah, basta instalar primeiro o Windows, depois o Ubuntu.
<ThiagoCMC> ...lado a lado com o Windows.
<morcego_404> ^
<|kaleo|> ola
<|kaleo|> boa noite
<|kaleo|> !ajuda
<|kaleo|> alguem pliz
<|kaleo|> boa noite
<omelete> good noite
<|kaleo|> omelete: boas tio
<|kaleo|> procuro por lista de comandos
<|kaleo|> !comandos
<|kaleo|> !comandos
<omelete> rapa tem comandos d+
<|kaleo|> pois
<|kaleo|> sei alguns mas to querendo ficar mais ligado neles
<omelete> aprender lista é cansativo
<|kaleo|> da uma dica entao
<omelete> compra um livrinho da novatec só com comandos
<omelete> é uns 12/15 mangos
<morcego_404> \ô/
<gabezao> \o/
<xGrind> gabezao, o ChanServ voltou do almoço? kk
<gabezao> vixi, deve ta cuidando do filho agora...
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-24
<morcego_404> que silemcio \
<betah> Pessoal, tenho uma dúvida técnica sobre substituir o GRUB pelo Windows Manager que eu não consegui encontrar a solução por pesquisas. Eu posso tirá-la nesse canal, ou existe algum mais adequado?
<gabezao> betah,
<betah> oi gabezao
<gabezao> entre no ubuntu e rode o comando para instalar o grub no hd desejado
<betah> sim
<gabezao> geralmente é grub-install /dev/sda
<betah> isso irá substituir o windows boot manager?
<gabezao> pelo q eu me lembre sim
<betah> ok
<betah> vou tentar isso agora e mais tarde te retorno o resultado
<gabezao> bele
<betah> muito obrigado pela ajuda!!
<morcego_404> o pessoal
<morcego_404> qual a diferença do ubunto e o lubunto
<morcego_404>  mão é só o l não né ? kkkkk
<ThiagoCMC> lubuntu é o Ubuntu light
<ThiagoCMC> para PCs com 1G de RAM ou menos...
<ThiagoCMC> gabezao, faltou dizer pro betah rodar "update-grub" antes, para detectar a partição do Windows....  hehehe
<gabezao> no install ele faz Thalisson
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> ThiagoCMC,
<gabezao> :P
<Thalisson> :P
<ThiagoCMC> ah é! verdade...
<ThiagoCMC> a menos que ele instale o Windows depois...
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite.
<kernel> buenas
<Francisco_Favaro> Galerinha, tô precisando de uma ajuda. Alguém conhece um servidor de gerenciamento e configuração de software ?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> quando meu script de teste roda no canal ubuntu o resultado é mais lento alguém sabe o porque?
<sandro_> Bom dia sou novo aqui nao entendo muito , mas procuro saber se teria como colocar o ubuntu no power mac g5 como sistema padrao ?
<sandro_> e se poderem me mandem o link do ISO
<Sorentto> Pessoal, se alguem souber. Estou querendo comprar outro HD, mas não acho um SATA 2 1,5 de 7200 com bom buffer. Estava pensando em comprar um SATA 3, mesmo minha placa tendo limite de 3,0Gbs. A dúvida é se há algum tipo de imcompatibilidade que não permita essa compra? Ou apenas terá o limite de 3Gbs? Minha placa é uma ECS A790GXM-AD3.
<called4_>  e ai  genete
<called4_> tudo bom ???
<morcego_404> tudo
<morcego_404>  auashuas
<morcego_404> wwqwfefe
<morcego_404> áe peaaoal
<morcego_404> pessoal***
<morcego_404>   meu mause não lida
<morcego_404> liga
<morcego_404>  no ubuntu 12.10
<morcego_404> tenqye sempre recoloca-lo no usb
<klog___> alguém ai pode me ajudar estou gravando o ISO descompactado em dvd e o ubuntu não da boot
<klog___> alguém ai pode me ajudar estou gravando o ISO descompactado em dvd e o ubuntu não da boot
<hggdh> morcego_404: novamente -- use frases completas, pelo menos uma por linha. NÃO USE MULTIPLAS LINHAS
<betah> Pessoal, tenho uma duvida sobre como substituir o Windows Boot Manager pelo GRUB que não encontrei solução com pesquisas. Esse é o canal certo para tirá-la? ou eu devo procurar outro?
<morcego_404> o chan serv
<morcego_404>  ta  on ai ?
<morcego_404>  auhas
<betah> morcego_404
<betah> vc ta falando comigo?
<betah> hahahahaha
<xGrind> betah, como assim?
<xGrind> quando voce instala alguma distro, ela ja troca a mbr pelo grub
<betah> então
<betah> eu instalei o Ubuntu 12.10
<betah> mas o meu computador veio com esse windows 7 boot manager e quando eu reinicio ele vai direto pro windows
<betah> tentei restaurar o grub usando chroot por uma live distro
<betah> não deu certo
<betah> já tentei inserir o ubuntu na lista do windows boot manager mas é um saco, e eu realmente prefiro o grub
<xGrind> betah, voce pode entrar com um live-cd e instalar o boot-repair. ele vai reparar o grub
<betah> opa
<betah> essa ideia ai eu nunca vi
<Gustavo_> nem eu
<betah> boot-repair?
<Gustavo_> tbm ja tive esse mesmo problema
<betah> e como vc resolveu?
<Gustavo_> além de recuperar o grub, vc tem q atualizar
<Gustavo_> estou a muito tempo sem utilizar nenhuma distro
<Gustavo_> e estou pensando voltar a usar
<betah> atualizar é update-grub??
<Gustavo_> sim
<Gustavo_> dê uma olhada nesse link: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Linux-Avancado/Restaurar-o-grub-2
<betah> obrigado, gustavo
<betah> vou dar uma olhada agora
<Gustavo_> comprei um note cce i7 8gb,  queria saber se na versao 12.10, tem algum problema com a webcam | e queria saber opiniões de vcs sobre o novo ubuntu
<Gustavo_> por nada
<morcego_404> em Gustavo sabe me explicar sobre
<morcego_404> o w8
<morcego_404> qual foi a jogada por trás disso ??
<morcego_404> ChanServ
<Gustavo_> nao sei nao
<Gustavo_> comprei meu note tem um mes e veio com w7
<morcego_404> humm
<morcego_404>  vlw pela atenção
<hggdh> Gustavo_: Eu não estou certo, mas tenho visto reclamações sobre 12.10. Eu acho que o melhor seria o 12.04, que é LTS (Long Term Support)
<Gustavo_> valeu
<hggdh> Gustavo_: eu, pessoalmente, rodo o 13.04. Mas sou pago para correr riscos ;-)
<morcego_404> vitor
<morcego_404> vitorlobo  tudo bom ai ?
<vitorlobo> sussa
<morcego_404> o  ja é graduado ai no  cau né ?
<morcego_404> xat*
<vitorlobo> eu n
<morcego_404> não uahsuahsas
<morcego_404>  mais em  sabe as  entrmanhas do w8
<morcego_404> ?
<Bon-chan> boa tarde
<Bon-chan> :)
<Bon-chan> alguém que usa xubuntu aqui?
<morcego_404> NO
<morcego_404> MAIS
<morcego_404>  EM
<morcego_404>  é bom ?
<morcego_404> o xubuntu
<Bon-chan> eu gosto
<Bon-chan> leve
<Bon-chan> desempenho aqui na máquina é uma maravilha
<hggdh> morcego_404: novamente: uma sentença por linha. Último aviso
<morcego_404> a vocÊ esta aiii
<morcego_404> hggdh:  sabe algo sobre o w8 ??????
<hggdh> morcego_404: não, não uso Windows. Se queres sabem mais sobre o Windows 8, este não é o canal ideal...
<morcego_404> hggdh  te ocorre que  o w8  usa linux?
<morcego_404> hggdh  e é justamente por isso que  eu quero saber oque acontece se  o linux  não éra pra ser sempre liver?
<morcego_404> hggdh   e por que  thew linux  code  está em  windows 8
<hggdh> morcego_404: se o Windows * usa linux, que bom! Tudo depende da licença
<morcego_404> hggdh mais  linus falo que  linux seria livre
<hggdh> morcego_404: ?? e aonde estás a pagar para usar o Linux?
<morcego_404> hggdh   e que o conceito de linux seria  a libretação de um sistema  só  no caso com os comentarios direcionados apra  a windows
<morcego_404> para*
<hggdh> morcego_404: pagas para usar Linux?
<morcego_404> hggdh   eu só  não sei oque  aconteceu
<morcego_404> hggdh   não
<hggdh> morcego_404: então Linux é livre, não?
<morcego_404> hggdh   só quero saber oque  aconteceu
<morcego_404> hggdh   não desvia  a pergunta  com coutra pergunta
<hggdh> morcego_404: eu realmente não estou entendendo o qur o Windows tem a ver com Linux
<morcego_404> hggdh   ele  usa kernel
<morcego_404> hggdh   e é privado
<hggdh> ele quem?
<morcego_404> w8
<morcego_404> hggdh    intendeu ?
<hggdh> estás afirmando que o Windows 8 usa um kernel Linux? Provas, por favor
<morcego_404> hggdh  pera   um minuto
<morcego_404> hggdh    pelo que   eu vi ele vem com codigo aberto
<morcego_404>  que  foi oque gero  discução nos xats   ai
<morcego_404> hggdh  e  oque ma  falaram  foi que  tinham  usado a linguagem
<morcego_404> linux  para  plataforma
<morcego_404> mais  pelo que  eu vi ai  somente o  códigoaberto
<morcego_404>  e  estudando o sistema pelo que  foi falado,  o w8 fico umja M. kkk
<morcego_404> ficou o w7  com um menu e o play store  novo  acredita
<morcego_404>   to bem aqui no meu linux
<morcego_404> hggdh   a e o w8  vem como  uma  nova chamada "bios  bor nós" substituindo por  um programa chamado (UEFI)
<morcego_404> que  vai cuidar da segurança de boot  será só ele no
<morcego_404>  pc  e  nem um mais so
<hggdh> morcego_404: (1) Windows 8 introduziu um novo API para os programas. Se este API/apresentação vai ser bom ou não, é uma questão de tempo, uso, e melhorias;
<Bon-chan> esses drivers proprietários são uma bela porcaria ein...pelo menos o que eu usava de rede aqui...
<Bon-chan> alguém usando ubuntu em notebook dell?
<hggdh> morcego_404: (2) UEFI é um processo para guarantir-se um boot "limpo". Obviamente, como foi a MS que definiu o processo, ele é pesadamente voltado aos interesses da MS
<hggdh> esta é uma discussão que está a seguir, e já tivemos muitas mudanças de enfoque
<hggdh> Bon-chan: eu uso Dell (Inspiron, Latitude) e Lenovo Thinkpad
<Bon-chan> hggdh, usa qual driver para placa de rede sem fio? proprietario ou o que vai na instalação do ubuntu?
<hggdh> Bon-chan: os Dell, infelizmente, usam Broadcom (com o módulo 'wl'). O Thinkpad usa um wireless da Intel
<Bon-chan> hggdh, então, enquanto eu estava usando o da broad minha conexão ficava caindo. Resolvi desinstalar o driver proprietario e agora parou de cair
<hggdh> Bon-chan: os Broadcom são proprietários; o wl carrega um 'binary blob' da Broadcom
<hggdh> não há muito que podemos fazer lá... o meu próximo laptop, por exemplo, usará video e wireless da Intel. Chega de ATI/nVidia e Broadcom wireless
<Bon-chan> hggdh, realmente..já li umas coisas da broadcom e vi que dá muito trabalho
<hggdh> morcego_404: alias, o Ubuntu e Fedora já podem usar UEFI
<morcego_404> como assim ?
<hggdh> (pelo menos, mas outras distros estão indo no mesmo caminho)
<morcego_404> hggdh  como assim ?
<hggdh> ambos Fedora e Ubuntu já teem kernels assinados para o UEFI
<morcego_404> a sim
<morcego_404>   intendi
<morcego_404>  a diferença
<morcego_404> é que a uefi  do  w8 é pilantra
<morcego_404>  pelo que vi ou intendi
<hggdh> morcego_404: uma sentença por linha, por favor.
<morcego_404> ok,  mais  em  a UEFIdo windows  esta sendo usada   para  também ferrar o dual boot
<morcego_404> correto ?
<hggdh> é claro
<Francisco_Favaro> Pessoal, alguém pode me ajudar na instalação de um servidor LDAP no ubuntu ?
<morcego_404> hggdh    por isso amo linux
<morcego_404> hggdh  linux é nosso patrimonio  só não aprendi a programar ainda shell-script
<morcego_404> hggdh  agoa mundano de assunto, esto querendo  mudar o kernel  do meu ubuntu-12.10
<morcego_404> agora*
<morcego_404> ta compençando  fazer isso?
<vitorlobo> !info loboshell
<vitorlobo> interessante
<vitorlobo> !info loboshell
<vitorlobo> >.<
<morcego_404> como assim?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: o bot está fora do ar, vou ver isto mais tarde
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  eu q fiz um mesmo rs
<vitorlobo> to testando
<hggdh> ah
<morcego_404> kkkkk
<morcego_404> hggdh
<vitorlobo> hggdh, quer ver
<vitorlobo> !info loboshell cg_b0t_
<cg_b0t_> Informações sobre o loboshell em: http://bpaste.net/show/LPkl3a9sM4jcCh1YI5D3/ . Para instalar o loboshell, basta digitar em seu Terminal Linux o seguinte comando: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/loboshell . Para executar, digite apenas: bash loboshell. Para maiores informações: falar com vitorlobo.
<vitorlobo> :D
<hggdh> heh
<vitorlobo> eu queria por so !info loboshell ...entretanto me parece q so com nick registrado
<morcego_404> eita  gente inteligente
<vitorlobo> ou canal desresgistrado
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: lembre-se que que deves registrar o bot com o freenode
<vitorlobo> hggdh, é isso rs
<morcego_404> run
<morcego_404> em hghdh
<morcego_404> tem alguma sugestão de kernel
<morcego_404> pra meu ubuntu 12.10?
<hggdh> morcego_404: porque trocar de kernel? O que desejas?
<morcego_404> hggdh   por que meu mause  não liga  com o pc no boot,  e por que  se  cair a luz  tem risco de ferrar o grub
<JUNIORBJ> Ola
<morcego_404> oi
<JUNIORBJ> Comprei um computador copm sistema umbutu e não consigo removelo para instalar o windows 7
<JUNIORBJ> o que fazer?
<hggdh> morcego_404: se cair a energia tem chance de estragar várias coisas. Trocar de kernel não vai resolver isto. Mas poderias tentar com um kernel upstream (não suportado, e sem as interfaces para o Ubuntu)
<morcego_404> usa ubuntu
<morcego_404> ishe  ok
<JUNIORBJ> eu preciso muito instalar o windows 7
<morcego_404>  cara
<hggdh> JUNIORBJ: instalando Windows vais remover o Ubuntu. Basta formatar o disco
<morcego_404>  quer mesmo  perder a amravilha que é o linux uashuashas
<morcego_404> qual verção  do  SO ?
<JUNIORBJ> eu tento formatar o disco mais o sistema umbutu não deixa
<morcego_404> como isso
<morcego_404> oque acontece?
<morcego_404> ele passa direto ?
<hggdh> JUNIORBJ: inicie o boot pelo DVD do Windows
<morcego_404> aperta f8
<morcego_404> cd romm
<JUNIORBJ> eu dou o boot pelo dvd
<morcego_404> a vei saquei
<JUNIORBJ> mias quando chega na parte de clicar entar para o sistema instalar
<morcego_404> hggdh   sei oque  ta havendo
<JUNIORBJ> ele não avança
<JUNIORBJ> o que vc acha que é?
<morcego_404> tive um problema que ele  não iniciava o cd
<morcego_404>  ai ta iniciando ?
<JUNIORBJ> inicia quando parece que vai inicair o linkux barra e não deixa avanaçar
<morcego_404> ixe
<JUNIORBJ> ele so roda o linux
<xGrind> JUNIORBJ, faça backup do que voce tem no Ubuntu. inicie um livecd do ubuntu e entre no gparted. particione para ubuntu e windows. depois vc instala primeiro o windows, depois o ubuntu
<morcego_404> cara  já usou esse cd em outo maquina?
<xGrind> da uma procurada na net, e veja como particionar
<morcego_404> acho que ele não quer dualboot
<morcego_404> ou quer?
<JUNIORBJ> entendo
<morcego_404> velho tem  o cd de outo  linux?
<morcego_404>  ou do wxp ?
<morcego_404> o xp da certo pelo que sei
<morcego_404> ai formata com  o  xp ai mete o w7
<xGrind> tem que ver esse windows nao é modificado.
<morcego_404> tem isso tb :)
<xGrind> windows ja é todo zuado, ainda vai e pega um modificado. dae ja era msm
<morcego_404> ou as vezes  o cd ta riscado
<morcego_404> tem isso
<morcego_404> cd  depende  muito so lugar do risco
<morcego_404> ferra todo tudo
<morcego_404>  como  cortar uma linha  telefonica
<morcego_404> só vai até ali depois  não vai mais
<_rox_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Bon-chan> alguém sabe se é possivel desligar por completo um hd externo sem precisar remover o usb?
<morcego_404>   daew  pessoal
<morcego_404>  aushuas
<morcego_404> e  ai
<morcego_404> pessoal como muda a cor do nick aqui
<aprigiovale> [
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-25
<billy_> alguem sabe oq tenho q fazer com exatidao pra acessar o win, com o ubuntu ?
<billy_> ninguem ?
<elias_> como faço as particoes
<elias_> para instalar o ubuntu
<billy_> tem ninguem, o pessoal ta de greve
<cg_b0t_> Opa, Cheguei. Para usar os serviços do bot, digite !help
<vitorlobo> !help
<vitorlobo> hum
<vitorlobo> é
<cg_b0t_> Por favor senhores, mantenham o respeito no canal. Evitem usar palavras de baixo calão. Do contrario, será kickado e se persistir, banido. Se trollar, irá para /akick. Obrigado pela atenção.
<cg_b0t_> Comandos do bot: !info loboshell, !info Distro ,
<vitorlobo> !info loboshell
<cg_b0t_> Informações sobre o loboshell em: http://bpaste.net/show/LPkl3a9sM4jcCh1YI5D3/ . Para instalar o loboshell, basta digitar em seu Terminal Linux o seguinte comando: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/loboshell . Para executar, digite apenas: bash loboshell. Para maiores informações: falar com vitorlobo.
<cg_b0t_> Opa, Cheguei. Para usar os serviços do bot, digite !helpbot . OffTópic? deseja compartilhar experiências? #cg-br
<cg_b0t_> Por favor senhores, mantenham o respeito no canal. Evitem usar palavras de baixo calão. Do contrario, será kickado e se persistir, banido. Se trollar, irá para /akick. Obrigado pela atenção.
<vitorlobo> !helpbot
<vitorlobo> !Helpbot
<vitorlobo> fail bot
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: posso sugerir -- s/senhores/senhoras & senhores/ ?
<vitorlobo> hggdh, rs é
<lobob0t> Opa, Cheguei. Para usar os serviços do bot, digite !help . Atenção: Cuidado com Chucrute301. Não alimente o troll.
<cg_b0t_> Opa, Cheguei. Para usar os serviços do bot, digite !help . Atenção: Cuidado com Chucrute301. Não alimente o troll.
<vitorlobo> Idsi, n ta perfeito mas ne...vamo ve
<Idsi> "Não alimente o troll" =p
<cg_b0t_> Opa, Cheguei. Para usar os serviços do bot, digite !helpbot .
<vitorlobo> IdleOne,  tentar agora rs pra n passar vexame
<vitorlobo> !helpbot
<cg_b0t_> Comandos do bot: !info loboshell, !info Distros ,
<vitorlobo> !info loboshell
<cg_b0t_> Informações sobre o loboshell em: http://bpaste.net/show/LPkl3a9sM4jcCh1YI5D3/ . Para instalar o loboshell, basta digitar em seu Terminal Linux o seguinte comando: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/loboshell . Para executar, digite apenas: bash loboshell. Para maiores informações: falar com vitorlobo.
<vitorlobo> Idsi, digita uma das informaçoes do comando do bot pra vc ver
<Idsi> !info Distros
<vitorlobo> Idsi, vexame rs
<Idsi> !info loboshell
<cg_b0t_> Informações sobre o loboshell em: http://bpaste.net/show/LPkl3a9sM4jcCh1YI5D3/ . Para instalar o loboshell, basta digitar em seu Terminal Linux o seguinte comando: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/loboshell . Para executar, digite apenas: bash loboshell. Para maiores informações: falar com vitorlobo.
<vitorlobo> bugue nao maldito
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> so pq to mostrando
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> uahahuahuaa
<Idsi> hauhauhaha
<vitorlobo> !info distros
<cg_b0t_>  Visite: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity.
<Idsi> !info distros
<cg_b0t_>  Visite: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity.
<vitorlobo> ja corrigi a falha
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> mas enfim
<vitorlobo> é pra ajudar
<vitorlobo> rs
<Idsi> Entendi :)
<cg_b0t_> Opa, Cheguei. Para usar os serviços do bot, digite !helpbot .
<vitorlobo> Burro
<cg_b0t_> Por favor senhores, mantenham o respeito no canal. Evitem usar palavras de baixo calão. Do contrario, será kickado e se persistir, banido. Se trollar, irá para /akick. Obrigado pela atenção.
<Idsi> Ele encrenca se vc digitar burro?
<cg_b0t_> Por favor senhores, mantenham o respeito no canal. Evitem usar palavras de baixo calão. Do contrario, será kickado e se persistir, banido. Se trollar, irá para /akick. Obrigado pela atenção.
<Idsi> hauhauha
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> rs
<Idsi> Anotado =p
<vitorlobo> Idsi, viado
<cg_b0t_> Por favor senhores, mantenham o respeito no canal. Evitem usar palavras de baixo calão. Do contrario, será kickado e se persistir, banido. Se trollar, irá para /akick. Obrigado pela atenção.
<vitorlobo> Idsi, rs
<Idsi> lol
<Idsi> boa, vitorlobo!
<vitorlobo> Idsi,  pode usar gay, homossexual....etc
<Idsi> noob?
<vitorlobo> Idsi,  é uma condição ne
<vitorlobo> rs
<Idsi> \o/
<vitorlobo> alguém me ajuda?
<cg_b0t_> cg_bot_ informa: Se queres ajuda, não pergunte se alguém pode te ajudar. Simplesmente, pergunte em que você deseja ser ajudado. Seja direto. Atenciosamente, cg_bot_.
<vitorlobo> Idsi, pode ter alguma utilidade hein
<Idsi> Ok, o cg_bot é meio metido, mas, td bem
<Idsi> Vão parar de te perguntar as coisas... Incluindo eu =p
<vitorlobo> Idsi, a intenção é registrar as ocorrencias mais repetitivas ..de dúvidas e tal...e alojar no bot
<hggdh> vitorlobo: cuidado com teus testes...
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  ta
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  vou testar em outro canal e quando tiver blz ponho aqui rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: :-)
<Idsi> :x
<xGrind> !help
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  auhauhauhahahau fail
<xGrind> vitorlobo, veio outro comando kk
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  é o bot do ubntu mesmo
<vitorlobo> esse
<xGrind> ah bom kk
<vitorlobo> o meu to configurando
<vitorlobo> rs
<Odra> Oi .__.
<Idsi> Olá!
<Odra> Eu estou tentando decidir em uma linguagem de programação para escrever um aplicativo com gtk. Eu venho escrevendo eles em C# mas parece que ninguém gosta de C# em linux :S
<xGrind> Odra, python é o mais usado
<Odra> xGrind: Hmmm... eu acho que eu vou usar python mesmo. Eu estou fazendo um website em python mas eu não sei muito sobre a linguagem ainda. Agora só o que falta e pensar em um nome pro aplicativo...
<xGrind> Odra, eu estudo python em casa. tem o canal python-br aki na rede, e varios ai do canal desenvolvem em python. o vitorlobo é um deles
<Odra> xGrind: Eu também estudo tudo em casa, aliás, pelo google.
<Odra> xGrind: Seus "é"s estão aparecendo como ? pra mim. :S
<xGrind> Odra, codificaçao errada no seu client. vc ta usando oq?
<Odra> Pidgin.
<Odra> Talvez seja porque eu tinha mudado o locale do ubuntu quando eu estava testando gettext outro dia....
<xGrind> Odra, pra IRC, eu prefiro xchat
<xGrind> bem melhor
<xGrind> eu sempre usei mIRC no windows. agora no linux, só uso xChat
<xGrind> no windows msm, eu uso um fork do xchat
<billy_> alguem sabe oq tenho q fazer com exatidao pra acessar o win, com o ubuntu ?
<xGrind> billy_, de novo?
<xGrind> pelo nautilus nao ta indo?
<billy_> ???
<billy_> pq de novo ?
<xGrind> billy_, vc tem o ubuntu instalado?
<billy_> yeaj
<billy_> yeah
<xGrind> abriu o Nautilus? o gerenciador de arquivos dele
<billy_> não é o samba ?
<xGrind> samba eu acho q é pra compartilhar impressora
<billy_> tbm...o lance é o seguinte ele acha o windows e vice versa, mas entrar nas pastas, nao entra
<xGrind> billy_, aqui sempre abriu direto ;/
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu, mas é o msm esquema
<billy_> como é sua configuraçao ?
<xGrind> billy_, http://imagebin.org/244129
<billy_> vejamos...
<billy_> vc ta compartilhando o xubuntu com win ?
<xGrind> uhum
<billy_> ???
<xGrind> antes, tinha q entrar pelo gigolo. agora, o thunar tem suporte a isso
<xGrind> tenta instalar o gigolo e ve se abre
<billy_> entao, é igual vc falou só da acesso a impressora cara, e nem impressora eu tenho, pra começar
<xGrind> o loco
<xGrind> entra de tarde, é mais facil pq tem mais gente ae, dae os caras te ajudam
<xGrind> nao sei oq é msm ;/
<billy_> blz...vlw
<billy_> mas veja bem...o tanto o windows, como o ubuntu acha o nome dos seus respectivos SO
<billy_> me exclarece mais uma coisa por telnet ou ftp, vc consegue acessar tbm ?
<xGrind> tem q ser pelo gigolo
<xGrind> eu acho ;x
<Novato_Linux> Bom Dia, pessoal... Tô precisando de uma ajudinha aqui...
<Novato_Linux> Tô precisando de um programa, que faça o seguinte: Realizar  inventário  das  máquinas: hardware (processador,memória, etc.) e software (nomes dos  softwares, versões,  atualizações,  etc.); Instalar, remover e atualizar  softwares;  Alterar configurações do sistema  operacional.
<Danniel-Lara> boanoite
<rsser> alguem pode me ajudar a achar este wallpaper? ==> http://vindsl.com/images/vindsl-desktop-22-oct-2012-2.png
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<r13n> bom dia ;-)
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<r13n> amigos
<r13n> me digam uma coisinha
<r13n> qual melhor file system para se usar em um server de backup. ou o que voces recomendam?
<Emilio_Eiji> alguem com problemas na gvt ai tbm???
<r13n> nops
<r13n> o modem ta piscando uihaiuhau
<Emilio_Eiji> r13n: aqui tá uma merda... acho que deve ser o dns
<Emilio_Eiji> pq tem sites que entra e outros nao..
<r13n> usa dns da gvt Emilio_Eiji ?
<Emilio_Eiji> nao, vou testar agora
<Emilio_Eiji> estava usando o do google =p
<r13n> tenta colocar o do opendns
<Emilio_Eiji> to tentando entrar no site pra pegar o ip e nem isso consigo =(
<r13n> já te passo
<envoyed> Cara, estou com problemas na GVT também.
<r13n> 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<envoyed> Você é de onde?
<r13n> entao parece nao ser dns
<envoyed> Emilio_Eiji
<envoyed> A GVT está sendo atacada.
<envoyed> Tenho mais de 100+ de link dedicado da GVT.
<envoyed> *100M
<Emilio_Eiji> envoyed: eita... que coisa heim...
<Emilio_Eiji> envoyed: por isso que está instavel então...
<envoyed> Emilio_Eiji: você é de onde?
<Emilio_Eiji> PR
<Emilio_Eiji> e vc?
<envoyed> Emilio_Eiji: também.
<Emilio_Eiji> qual cidade?
<Emilio_Eiji> sou de maringá
<envoyed> Também.
<Emilio_Eiji> eh nda haoiuoaohaiouo
<envoyed> Emilio_Eiji: Verdade. hehehe
<envoyed> Emilio_Eiji: Agora deu uma melhorada aqui.
<envoyed> Emilio_Eiji: Já confirmei com mais duas pessoas além de você o mesmo problema.
<Emilio_Eiji> então... consegui logar no skype agora hoaiuhaoiuahoiahu
<Emilio_Eiji> e parece que abriu um video no youtube tbm...
<Emilio_Eiji> antes tava tenso...
<r13n> kkk
<r13n> backbone
<Emilio_Eiji> trabalha a onde envoyed ?
<Emilio_Eiji> opaaa o vivaolinux tbm abriu agora hoaiuhaoiahaioha
<envoyed> Segundo a atendente da GVT é problema nos armários. Aham, sei.
<r13n> armarios hahahahahaha
<r13n> é interno mesmo
<r13n> me parece que o debian 6 nao esta vindo com o mkfs.xfs
<matheuscar> bom dia
<Emilio_Eiji> dia
<Emilio_Eiji> ai ai
<Emilio_Eiji> caiu de novo =(
<Emilio_Eiji> caiu e volto de novo =(
<Emilio_Eiji> pqp heim... o feriado é em são paulo GVT
<Danniel-Lara> Bom Dia Pessoal
<Afro_BR> ola boa tarde
<Afro_BR> eu instalei o ubuntu em dois netbook's
<Afro_BR> e em ambos o serviço audio visual do comunicador do facebook não funciona.
<Afro_BR> o que fazer?
<Afro_BR> alguém sabe o que fazer?
<Afro_BR> pra resolver isso/
<Afro_BR> ?
<AtumT> boa tarde
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe onde acho este drive "atheros ar8152/8158 pci-e fast ethernet controller"?
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde!
<joao> so
<Ricardo__> eh o fim do msn entao?
<joao> tomara
<xGrind> Ricardo__, ainda bem
<Ricardo__> nem tanto skype é mais lixo ainda
<Ricardo__> no linux entao mto mal
<rsser> Ricardo__, cara, M$ tomou conta, eh claro que tinha que estar uma droga
<xGrind> é melhor q o msn com aquelas propagandas toda
<rsser> tinhamos que ter uma alternativa ao skype melhor
<rsser> eu não sei pq os caras tentam inventar a roda, ao inves de fazer algo simples
<rsser> eu tenho os layouts pra uma nova parada de comunicacao, mas não sei programar nesse nivel
<xGrind> tem o ekiga, mas é horrivel
<matheuscar> boa tarde
<rsser> tarde boa
<Lucas_> Como Faço para Rodar Games do Windows no Ubuntu 12.10
<xGrind> wine
<Lucas_> Deu certo muito obrigado
<Lucas_> Devo instalar um Anti-Vírus no Ubuntu ....
<rsser> lucas_, tem gente se preocupando com as paradas dos navegadores
<rsser> mas se vc não rodar o seus sistema como administrador
<rsser> vc jah tem certo nivel de segurança
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> gostaria de uma ajuda
<sagat> eu adquiri um notebook itautec qu eno caso veio com o librix
<sagat> uma distro brasileira desenvolvida pela itautec
<sagat> olhei no site deles para ver mais informações sobre o  S O
<sagat> porém só tem informações para instalação
<sagat> e que é baseado em gentoo linux
<sagat> alguém sabe onde posso conseguir mais informções sobre este s o
<hggdh> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tutoo-Linux
<Edvan> Pessoal onde encontro o Ubuntu Server 32bits?
<Danniel-Lara> Edvan: no site do ubuntu
<hggdh> Edvan: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Edvan>  <hggdh> pra servidor esse é o melhor?:
<hggdh> Edvan: todas as versões ainda em suporte do Ubuntu estão lá
<hggdh> desktop, server, 64 e 32 bits
<Edvan> 32bits
<Edvan> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso
<Edvan> acho que é essa do link acima
<hggdh> é
<Edvan> Valeu <hggdh>  essa versão do Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS é a mais nova nao é? está instável ?
<hggdh> Edvan: para o 12.04 (LTS) esta é a mais recente. 12.04.2 deve ser liberada em Fevereiro, mas basta atualizar o 12.04.1 e chgas lá
<hggdh> Edvan: temos ainda o Ubuntu server 12.10, mas não é LTS. Se tua instalação é para um ambiente de produção, sugiro ficar com o 12.04.1
<hggdh> (eu rodo 12.04 nas minhas máquinas de produção)
<Edvan> <hggdh> vou ficar com a 12.04 mesmo!
<Edvan> <hggdh> dar para instalar o no-ip de boa né?
<hggdh> o que queres dizer com no-ip?
<Edvan> <hggdh> quero deixar o ip do meu servidor fixo para alguns serviços que pretendo fazer e para isso pretendo instalar o DNS host com um nome qualquer para amarrar meu ip para ele nao ficar mudando.
<hggdh> creio que sim... será divertido
<Edvan> <hggdh> flw brother valeu aí...*-*....
<cg_b0t_> Opa, Cheguei. Para usar os serviços do bot, digite !helpbot .
<cg_b0t_> Por favor Senhoras e Senhores, que frequentam o #ubuntu-br mantenham o respeito no canal. Evitem usar palavras de baixo calão. Do contrario, serão advertidos por um dos operadores. Se no entanto persistires no erro, será banido. No mais, obrigado pela atenção.
<cg_b0t_> Por favor Senhoras e Senhores, que frequentam o #ubuntu-br mantenham o respeito no canal. Evitem usar palavras de baixo calão. Do contrario, serão advertidos por um dos operadores. Se no entanto persistires no erro, será banido. No mais, obrigado pela atenção.
<vitorlobo> n entendo
<vitorlobo> em alguns canais n fica entrando no loop
<vitorlobo> outros entram
<vitorlobo> e outros nao
<vitorlobo> >><
<vitorlobo> >.<
<hggdh> LOL
<cg_b0t_> Opa, Cheguei. Para usar os serviços do bot, digite !helpbot .
<cg_b0t_> Por favor Senhoras e Senhores, que frequentam o #ubuntu-br mantenham o respeito no canal. Evitem usar palavras de baixo calão. Do contrario, serão advertidos por um dos operadores. Se no entanto persistires no erro, será banido. No mais, obrigado pela atenção.
<hggdh> vitorlobo: bem vindo ao mundo dos bots em IRC :-)
<vitorlobo> hggdh, !helpbot saca so umas opçoes bacanas rs
<cg_b0t_> Comandos do bot: !info loboshell, !info Distros , !rss vivaolinux, !rss br-linux , !rss ubuntu-sc
<vitorlobo> hggdh, pensei num algoritmo de implementar aquela sugestao q v cme deu..talvez seja viável até o.o
<hggdh> vitorlobo: heh. É viavel... mas tens que pensar onde ficarão os snippets de informação: como arquivos, em um banco de dados, etc. Mas isto pode ser feito mais tarde
<Anon_Linux> ae pessoas
<Anon_Linux> ninguem fala
<Anon_Linux> IRC do silencio
<xGrind> Anon_Linux, fala filho
<Anon_Linux> ja testeu o Ubuntu para SmartFones
<Anon_Linux> quero muito esse smartfone
<hggdh> Anon_Linux: eu acho que ainda vai demorar uns meses para que ele esteja estável e confiável
<Anon_Linux> mesmo asim
<Anon_Linux> quero testar
<Anon_Linux> imagina rodando um CS
<hggdh> CS == ?
<Anon_Linux> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/beta-counter-strike-chega-steam-para-linux.html
<Anon_Linux> Couter Strike
<hggdh> ah
<Anon_Linux> imagina vc esta com um smartfone
<Anon_Linux> e jogando um CS online
<hggdh> imagina a conta no final do mes ;-)
<Anon_Linux> kkkkkk
<Anon_Linux> pirata
<Anon_Linux> CS Pirata
<hggdh> não é o CS que será caro, é o uso da internet via phone
<Anon_Linux> kkkkk
<Anon_Linux> wifi
<Anon_Linux> do visinho
<hggdh> é... tive um vizinho piggybacking na minha rede. Eu deixei, apenas ratelimited para 10Kb
<hggdh> parou de usar, não sei por que
<MrBoss> boa noite, alguém já testou o CS beta?
<Anon_Linux> ainda não
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> boa noite meninas ?
<MarconM> hggdh, \o
<MarconM> e ae man
<hggdh> MarconM: ola
<hggdh> vitorlobo: para referencia https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hggdh> vitorlobo: fonte para o ubottu está em https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel
<hggdh> vitorlobo: banco de dados em http://ubottu.com/ubuntu.db
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> xGrind,
<MarconM> biba
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  legal rs..to fazendo o meu do zero..é bom q aprendo
<vitorlobo> :)
<xGrind> MarconM, eae menina sumida
<MarconM> Ai nossa ... como voce ta metida hj
<hggdh> vitorlobo: sem dúvida :-)
<MarconM> xGrind, fazendo o que de bom fia
<MarconM> =D
<xGrind> MarconM, estudando python :o)
<MarconM> eu to estudando partitura
<MarconM> =D
<Fulano> xGrind: qual é a finalidade de python? onde essa linguagem é melhor aplicada?
<Fulano> é possível criar um sistema complexo com essa linguagem?
<xGrind> Fulano, melhor vc perguntar pra quem ja desenvolve em python. eu estou começando agora.
<Fulano> beleza
<Fulano> é que só se ouve falar em python atualmente
<Fulano> deve ser bastante poderosa essa linguagem
<hggdh> Fulano: é. É também bastante extensível, e não tem alguns dos problemas do Java
<Fulano> hggdh: python é tão poderoso como java?
<hggdh> tem algumas peculiaridades, mas é simples, trabalha bem com strings, e é free
<hggdh> Fulano: na minha opinião é. Ainda melhor, não é propriedade da Oracle
<Fulano> maneiro
<Fulano> então eu posso criar sistemas mais complexos usando python, como fazem com java
<hggdh> pode
<hggdh> (eu, pessoalmente, não gosto de Java...)
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-26
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite, tem algum comando, programa para renomear, por exemplo, os 100 arquivos dentro de uma pasta?
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<Soffy> >.>
<Riva> Alguém saberia me dizer se o ubuntu para celular tem aplicativo para visualizar e gravar imagens com o minimicroscópio que acopla a câmera do celular e aumenta 60X e até 100X o tamanh o de um objeto?
<Riva> Me refiro ao Mini Pocket Microscope Magnifier Jewelers Loupe com o case que acopla ao celular. Este equipamento também pode ser usado no ubuntu de celulares?
<pet_> Bom dia a todos..!
<pet_> Sei que o web chat é do ubuntu, mas alguem poderia me informar como instalo minha wireless debian no crunchbang, ja tentei bastante coisa e não  consegui..
<pet_> Sei que o web chat é do ubuntu, mas alguem poderia me informar como instalo minha wireless debian no crunchbang?, ja tentei bastante coisa e não  consegui..
<Marcio> Ainda funciona isso aqui? rs
<FiLHu> pet_:  qual o modelo da sua placa wireless?
<renanmaico> bom dia a todos
<caca-cobra> Agora sim
<caca-cobra> A cobra entrou, alguém ai sentiu ?
<caca-cobra> rsrs
<renanmaico> nao tenho experiencia com o linux
<renanmaico> gostaria de saber se tem como eu instalar o ubuntu como servidor de internet na minha empresa
<renanmaico> ????
<FiLHu> renanmaico:  sim, ele pode ser usado como servidor de internet, mas você terá que configurá-lo para isso.
<renanmaico> tem algum tutorial ?
<antoniodavid> olá
<antoniodavid> eu instalei o ubuntu, mas deu um problema. sou analfabeto em informática. poderia me ajudar?
<paladin__> antoniodavid, claro, qual sua dificuldade ?
<antoniodavid> boa tarde. eu instalei o 10.04 (64 bits), mas houve algum problema. aparece uma tela preta, escrito: antonio@antonio:~$
<antoniodavid> (o nome de usuário é antonio)
<antoniodavid> eu utilizava o 10.04. um amigo instalou para mim o 12, mas eu não gostei. eu quis voltar a usar 10.04, e peguei com outro colega um CD do 10.04, que é esse que deu algum problema.
<antoniodavid> esqueci de dizer: isso acontece depois que eu digito o login e a senha.
<rip> Boa tarde Galera
<rip> Alguém pode me ajudar
<rip> preciso formatar a maquina de um amigo, onde eu acho a iso do 7 64e32b Br Alguém sabe  ????
<xGrind> rip, 7 oq?
<hggdh> só um aviso: Marcio, a.k.a. cacacobra, a.k.a. caca-cobra, acaba de perder o direito de falar aqui.
<AtumT> rip, 7 oquê?
<rip> win 7
<xGrind> rip, aqui é um canal sobre Ubuntu.
<rip> to ligado mais valeu
<kernel> onde fica as configurações do aliases?
<kernel> /etc/profile?
<thaalesalves> Alguém conhece algum painel estilo WHM ou cPanel para Ubuntu? Vi VHCS tá com o site fora do ar, mas ouvi falar bem dele. Alguém conhece algum outro?
<b4d> tenho um amd x64, sera que a melhor opcao é o ubuntu x64 que tem la no site ?
<kernel> b4d, tem quanto de memoria?
<b4d> 6 gb
<kernel> ja da pra rolar filé o 64bits
<b4d> estou começando com linux agora e gostaria de instalar o ubuntu
<b4d> mtas pessoas falando bem dele e tals
<gilcross> ola
<gilcross> alguem sabe me informar como faço para detectar redes wifi pelo ubuntu?
<Ubun10> Pessoal boa tarde!
<Ubun10> pelo que li na web ate o momento o ubuntu 10.12 não esta compativel com a leitura de dados de celular. confere?
<Ubun10> como acontecia com a versão anterior onde era só plugar q o nautilus abria
<Ubun10> alguem sabe como solucionar essa questão?
<fdgYeshua> estou com problemas na resoluçao da tela
<fdgYeshua> meu monitor 26 led cce  placa de video nvidia 8400gs
<fdgYeshua> nao consigo ajustar o tamanho, como faço no windows, alguem pode me ajudar?
<fdgYeshua> estou com problemas na resoluçao da tela [18:04] <fdgYeshua> meu monitor 26 led cce  placa de video nvidia 8400gs [18:04] <fdgYeshua> nao consigo ajustar o tamanho, como faço no windows, alguem pode me ajudar?
<fdgYeshua> ja procurei no google mas ta osso
<fdgYeshua> nao consigo ajustar o tamanho da resoluçao, placa 8400gf, ((como faço no windows)), alguem pode me ajudar?
<fdgYeshua> estou no lugar errado????
<anderson_> boa tarde pessoal
<anderson_> alguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<anderson_> estou tendp rodar o game heroes V no linuxmint 14 porém não estou conseguindo rodar e nem achar nada no google
<mns`> anderson_: tente #linuxmint
<anderson_> obrigado
<anderson_> #linuxmint
<anderson_> alguem aqui conseguiu instalar esse jogo no ubuntu 12.10
<anderson_> ??
<YanGM> MacBook Pro 15" pol: retina ou não?
<xGrind> anderson_, é jogo pra windows?
<bobkamikaze> alguem on ?
<bobkamikaze> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida ?
<celso> bobkamikaze: não perca tempo.....Faz sua pergunta e se alguem souber vai responder
<bobkamikaze> Não consigo abrir o facebook alguma dica ?
<YanGM> MacBook Pro 15" pol: retina ou não?
<celso> bobkamikaze: no ubuntu?
<bobkamikaze> sim
<celso> não sou expert em facebook e orkut ,mas pode tentar instalar ubuntu restricted extra na central de programas.
<celso> ponde estar faltando este pacote
<celso> depois de instalado feche o browser e abra novamente
<bobkamikaze> instalando...
<s0n1c-> adorilson: Alex-Musicman alvaro anderson_ Bon-chan  celso chronos dbruno_ eir elusivio FiLHu firecode Fulano hggdh IdleOne ilss insano ip-route juianop kernel licensed m4v mactimes mns` narfligix omelete Pentium233 Peste_Bubonica ptl  Raff  Raff  rbelem  Ricardo__  rodr1go_  ron7  semeion  semeion  slipky  T3  ThiagoCMC  ThiagoCMC ubuntulog  Ursinha  vitorlobo  xGrind  YanGM
<s0n1c-> por favor me ban
<s0n1c-> UASHuAHSuHAUShUAShuAHSuAHSuAHsuHAUshAUShUAhsuAS
<s0n1c-> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<omelete> p_q
<s0n1c-> UAShUAHSuHASUHAUSHUAshuAHSuAHs
<s0n1c-> omelete: eae porra
<s0n1c-> ubuntu lixoso
<s0n1c-> viram gente e largem de ser poser's
<YanGM> *virem
<Fulano> tem troll até aqui?
<Fulano> que praga
<chronos> por favor não deem atenção...
<Fulano> /ignore s0n1c-
<s0n1c-> UAhsuAHSuHASuhAUshUAHSuHAUas
<s0n1c-> chronos: UASHUAHSuHASUHAUShUA
<s0n1c-> chronos: chrome?
<s0n1c-> UAShUAHSuHAUShUAShuAHSuAHSuhAs
<s0n1c-> e o cu?
<s0n1c-> como vai o cu chronos ?
<s0n1c-> aushauhsaushuahsuahsuahsuahushaushauhsauhsuhasuash
<s0n1c-> por favor me ban
<s0n1c-> nao vou parar
<s0n1c-> Fulano: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fulano> chronos: isso quer dizer que este canal é bom :)
<s0n1c-> manda o fulano cagar
<s0n1c-> aushaushaushuahsu
<s0n1c-> canal bom ateh parece, um pede ajudo ninguem ajuda...
<s0n1c-> tudo aparencia
<s0n1c-> maioria nem se quer leu a porra da licença gpl
<s0n1c-> e sai arrotando q usa a porra do linux
<s0n1c-> linux eh feito pra usar e gostar
<s0n1c-> e nao essa putaria
<s0n1c-> eu uso ubuntu aki tb
<s0n1c-> o que nao falta eh poser
<s0n1c-> fato
<s0n1c-> e foda-se
<s0n1c-> fala pro Fulano q pode fazer ddos mesmo
<s0n1c-> mas vou me vingar
<s0n1c-> fica dando ping nos outros
<s0n1c-> huasuasuahuhaasu
<s0n1c-> apapqpq
<Fulano> Foi recebida uma resposta de CTCP-VERSION de s0n1c-: qwebirc v0.91, copyright (C) 2008-2011 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project -- Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1) AppleWebKit/537.17 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/24.0.1312.52 Safari/537.17.
<s0n1c-> acha q tenho medo?
<Fulano> Windows NT 6.1
<Fulano> belo ubuntu
<chronos> :)
<Fulano> não sabia que na freenode já tem troll
<Ursinha> Fulano, aqui no ubuntu-br é cheiop
<Fulano> primeira vez que vejo
<Ursinha> sempre tem uns fdp que aparecem aqui pq a mãe deixou de castigo em casa aí precisa infernizar alguém
<chronos> vish hehe, desde sempre tem uns
<Fulano> Ursinha: putz . não temos para onde correr
<Ursinha> pois é
<Fulano> isto quer dizer que o canal é, de certa forma, popular... rs . Canais populares atraem invejosos
<Ursinha> pois é :)
<Fulano> mais do que isso. O Ubuntu é popular.
<chronos> invejosos... nao... é mais falta do que fazer de crianças mesmo
<Ursinha> tem invejosos também... entram aqui só pra falar mal do ubuntu
<Fulano> chronos: sim
<chronos> sério ursa... kct.
<chronos> bom se já viamos no #gentoobr ...
<Fulano> esse gentoo também tem troll? cacilda
<Fulano> estamos perdidos mesmo
<chronos> Gentoo teve sua época de top distro ... qto mais top, mais troll atrai
<Fulano> vim para a freenode para ter paz e sossego, mas não tem jeito kkkk
<Fulano> chronos: pode crer, tem época que só se falava no gentoo
<Fulano> mas o que é bom neste canal é que ele é de bate-papo também, não é um canal restrito a ajuda. Pode-se fazer amizades aqui.
<chronos> true
<ilss> lol
<Guest72063> preciso baixar live cd do ubuntu. alguem sabe onde
<celso> www.ubuntu.com/download |
<xGrind> Guest72063, no site do ubuntu :)
<Fulano> já tem até jogos para ubuntu!
<Fulano> Steam
<Guest72063> Ok. Mas nao da a opçao do live, somente o completo
<T3> Guest72063, eh a mesma coisa
<T3> Guest72063, vc boota e opta pelo que quiser fazer (live, instalação, etc)
<Fulano> do live pode-se instalar do zero
<Guest72063> valeu
<T3> ;)
<adiaswin> amigos voces estao consequindo entrar no forum
<adiaswin> pois eu nao estou conssequindo
<adiaswin> esta dando este erro no forum
<adiaswin> 504 Gateway Time-out
<b4d> boa noite
<b4d> como faço pra instalar flash player no ubuntu 12.10?
<b4d> to tentando assistir um video e nao consigo
<adiaswin> ola tente ir na central de programas e procurar la pelo flash
<b4d> aonde fica isso
<b4d> sou novato
<b4d> e nao consigo achat
<b4d> achar
<adiaswin> va no dash no unity
<adiaswin> e na aquela caixa de pesquisa digite central de programas
<b4d> fala qu e nao existe
<b4d> central de programa
<b4d> programas
<b4d> fui em dash home
<adiaswin> cara que distro voce esta usando
<b4d> 12.10
<b4d> x64
<adiaswin> estranho tudo bem
<adiaswin> va no terminal e digite
<b4d> onde fica o terminal ?
<adiaswin> aberte ctrl+alt+t
<b4d> ok
<b4d> o que vou digitar
<adiaswin> sudo apt-get install Ubuntu restricted extras
<xGrind> b4d, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<b4d> nao foi possivel travar o diretorio
<b4d> outro processo esta usando
<b4d> essa mensagem que deu
<xGrind> b4d, ou usa um programa, ou outro
<xGrind> vc deve estar instalando alguma coisa no terminal, ou na central de programas
<b4d> sera pq estou baixando atualizacoes?
<adiaswin> estranho veja quando o sistema da este aviso e porque a outro sistema de gerenciador de pacote usando a trava
<adiaswin> sim e por que voce esta baixando as atualizaçoes
<b4d> vou esperar sera que com as atualizacoes eu conseguirei ?
<b4d> sem executar os comandos ?
<b4d> o que eu fiquei intrigado eh que nao achei essa central de programas
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-27
<Boner> olá boa noite.
<Boner> alguêm pode me indicar um livro atual sobre firewall iptables ?
<Boner> sou o willian boner e preciso da sua ajuda.
<Boner> :P
<mactimes> Boner Que bom que você não é o William Bonner.  Assim, pelo menos, não falará mal das pessoas aqui no JN. ;-)
<Boner> esperava o que? que eu fosse igual ao presuntinho do Loney Tunes ? preciso me impor esse país precisa de alienação e controle entre as pessoas pobres.
<Boner> mactimes,
<mactimes> Boner Respondendo à sua pergunta, a melhor documentação que você pode ter é esta http://www.netfilter.org/projects/iptables/
<Boner> mactimes,  eu to lendo um livro dominando o linux firewall iptables, depois que terminar dou um pulo nesse site.
<mactimes> Boner Joga o livro fora (brincadeira) e leia o que passei.  Não vai achar material melhor do que a documentação oficial.
<Boner> mactimes,  bom agora vou terminar já estou na metade do livro.
<mactimes> Boner Faz bem.  De qualquer maneira, no site do projeto, encontrará sempre o material mais atualizado e preciso.
<Boner> mactimes,  agradeço sua ajuda, qualquer coisa só chamar.
<mactimes> Boner /j #iptables-br
<mactimes> Boner Se quiser sanar dúvidas.
<flayke> oi
<flayke> como eu fasso pra  usa o apt-get atravez de proxy?
<flayke> eu uso proxy
<flayke> oiiiiii
<anderson_> boa noite pessoal
<anderson_> allguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<anderson_> instalei o ubuntu 12.10 no pc da minha tia, porem ela sempre se concta na net com um telefone huawei  ets 2252 + cdma da claro, quando plugo o aparelho na usb, ele aparece como CD e não como modem
<anderson_> o que devo fazer?
<Bon-chan> buenas noites
<Bon-chan> o que estamos a fazer nessa maravilhosa noite de sábado?
<Bon-chan> :3
<xGrind> Bon-chan, estudar :D
<Bon-chan> xGrind, estudando o que? :)
<xGrind> Bon-chan, Python. quero aprender isso man
<Bon-chan> boa!
<Bon-chan> somos dois haha
<Bon-chan> conhece o dive into python?
<xGrind> Bon-chan, nem conheço. to começando a estudar agora. sei nada ainda :(
<xGrind> é livro? ;x
<Bon-chan> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.diveintopython.net%2F&ei=IZAEUdb5CYL88gTQ3oBA&usg=AFQjCNFv781fAo7axDENJBRCtoAsdxKigQ
<Bon-chan> aff
<Bon-chan> malz, rapidao
<Bon-chan> http://www.diveintopython.net/
<Bon-chan> tem todo online
<xGrind> vlw. tenho os livros: Aprendendo Python, Python para Desenvolvedores 1 e 2
<stty_> Boa noite! Algum usuário de debia?
<Bon-chan> debian puro?
<stty_> sim, debian 6
<Bon-chan> bom, sempre tem o #debian
<Bon-chan> essa hora deve ter pouca gente por aqui
<stty_> fui nessa e na debia-br
<stty_> tinha ngm que repondesse mas vo da masi uma procurada então vlw
<Bon-chan> alguém?
 * Cypher27 is away: Estou.Ausente()
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<ivanbajr> Bom dia
<ivanbajr> Alguém já ligou Ubuntu na entrada hdmi de uma tv?
<Julinux> Eai pessoal
<Julinux> Tranquilão
<Julinux> ?
<Julinux> Ursinha quando vai ter outro Hangouts?
<Julinux> Preciso de alguém me tire uma dúvida
<Julinux> eu instalei o gnome-session-fallback mas toda vez que reinicio o computador o padrão que está definido é o unity e não quero o unity, quero o Gnome  como padrão
<C0urtJ3st3r> bom dia Pessoal
<MrBoss> bom dia
<C0urt_J3st3r> bom dia
<dju_> boa tarde!!!!! alguem sabe como instalar ubuntu desde um pen drive? vou formatar meu computador, e nao sei como instalar usundo o pen drive.
<MrBoss> dju_, entre no setup e define o boot pelo pendrive
<MrBoss> depois só deixar o pendrive na porta e pronto
<dju_> brigada!
<Cypher27> dju_: vc ja colocou o ubuntu no pendrive ?
<dju_> to baixando ainda
<dju_> e fazendo backup
<Cypher27> dju_: pra tornar o seu pendrive um "live cd" utilize o unetbootin
<Cypher27> dju_: vc seleciona a imagem e ele copia para o pendrive e faz o mesmo ser bootavel.
<Cypher27> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<dju_> acabei de ver que tambem da pra fazer por sistema- administracao- aí tem um criador de discos de arranque(meu ubuntu atual ta em espanhol, entao nao sei se em portugues é a mesma coisa, rere)}
<dju_> briagada!
<Cypher27> da sim mas usando o netbootin é mais amigável, porém se vc conseguir pode fazer por essa opção sim
<ivanbajr> Oi pessoas!
<Cypher27> Salve ivanbajr
<ivanbajr> Boa tarde
<ivanbajr> senhor
<ivanbajr> Estava na cozinha
<ivanbajr> preparando a comida das crianças
<ivanbajr> Isto pode ajudar na instalação do ubuntu em pendrive http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<freud_> Boa tarde
<lord_daemon> Alowwwww
<lord_daemon> alguem usa mint
<lord_daemon> ?
<lord_daemon> Laggggg
<aaamourao> Pessoal, tem mais ou menos duas semanas que não consigo recuperar meu grub. Eu instalei o Ubuntu depois do Windows, mas ao iniciar o computador sempre aparece a tela do Windows Boot Manager. Eu já recuperei o grub com um grub-install e live distros, usei o rescatux e nada... só consigo bootar o linux com o super grub2 disk... alguem tem ideia de como resolver?
<karleia> Olá, alguém trabalha com openERP em servidor com ubuntu
<newbay> Alguem usa mint
<Cypher27> newbay: porque ? alguma duvida ajuda ?
<newbay> Eu gostaria d saber c seria possivel bootar ele a partir d uma pen para instalacao
<newbay> Cypher27
<Cypher27> newbay: SIm claro que é.
<Cypher27> newbay: usa o netbootin
<Cypher27> newbay: Vc ta no Windows ?
<newbay> Minha maq ta com win
<newbay> Vou testar ele entao. Vlw
<Cypher27> beleza
<newbay> Cypher27 quais os vc usa
<Cypher27> Eu uso ubuntu msm
<Cypher27> newbay: O que vc procura em SO ?
<Cypher27> newbay: Jogar, trabalhar ?
<newbay> Conhecimento para profissional e pesssoal
<newbay> Nao gosto d jogar
<Cypher27> newbay: Independente eu recomendo você baixar Mint, Fedora, Ubuntu e Elementary OS e testar o livecd com um pendrive.
<Cypher27> newbay: Testa todas essas distros
<newbay> Conheco ubuntu slack pclinux archlinux
<Cypher27> newbay: se eu fosse vc entao eu ficaria no arch.
<newbay> Ainda kero experimentar debian e gentoo
<Cypher27> entendi
<newbay> Arch eu gosto tb
<Cypher27> experimento o luna elementarya é beta mas é muito legal
<newbay> Mto bom
<Weudes> Boa tarde pessoal
<Weudes> sou um usuario novo e estou duvidas na instalar do meu Ubuntu 12.10
<Weudes> se alguem puder ajudar!
<Cypher27> opa
<Cypher27> se eu puder ajudar...
<Cypher27> diga
<Weudes> Entao meu amigo, estou tentando instalar pelo pendrive. Mas qnd escolho a opcao de instalar no windows não funciona
<Weudes> E gostaria de saber se a opcao avancada depois de instalado eu consigo compartilhar a pasta de ambos os sistemas?
<Cypher27> Você esta tentando isntalar ao lado do windows para ter um dual boot ?
<Cypher27> consegue compartilhar sim mas tome cuidado para nao apagar as partiçoes do windows.
<Weudes> Isso
<Weudes> Faço esse compartilhamento usando o samba?
<Cypher27> Entao quando vc tenta instalar ao lado do windows, acontece algum erro ? Qual erro acontece ?
<Weudes> Entao
<Cypher27> Nao ele vai encotnrar as partiçoes do windows e vai montar no seu sistema.
<Weudes> tem uma opcao la de instalar no windows algo do tipo que diz ja compartilhar pastas e arquivos, porem ele reinicia o pc e nao inicia instalacao nenhuma
<Weudes> fica num loop de entra, escolho a opcao e reinicia
<Cypher27> Faz assim da boot no live cd (pendrive) e coloca em testar, ai vai iniciar o ubuntu pelo live cd, depois vc abre o programa de instalação.
<Cypher27> O que pode acontecer é que pra vc instalar você precisa redimensionar sua partição do windows para liberar espaço.
<Cypher27> Não lembro se o setup do windows faz isso, mas acho melhor vc redimensionar pelo priprio windows.
<Weudes> tipo eu to tentando instalar numa particao que tem 200gb de espaco
<Cypher27> ah vc ja liberou ela ?
<Weudes> nao, é uma particao do windows
<Cypher27> entao acredito que tenha que redimensionar e quebrar ela em duas.
<Weudes> tem 3 particoes, uma do c: com 200gb livres, uma limpa d: com 250gb
<Cypher27> nao lembro se o ubuntu faz isso automatico, acredito que vc tenha que fazer no administrador de sistema do windows
<Cypher27> la tem um gerenciador de disco, onde vc consegue particionar sua unidade
<Weudes> sim no windows eu consigo
<Weudes> ja fiz isso
<Weudes> por isso tem uma particao d: limpa de 250gb
<Cypher27> ah ta nao vi...
<Weudes> pode ser nela?
<Cypher27> hum, experimenta instalar no avançado entao
<Cypher27> e no avançado vc seleciona essa partição
<Cypher27> pois o compartilhamento é tranquilo de fazer depois
<Weudes> tá certo
<Weudes> vou tentar isso entao se nao der certo eu volto xD ^^
<Cypher27> beleza
<Cypher27> boa sorte!
<Weudes> vlw amigo e desculpa incomodar
<Cypher27> :)
<Cypher27> imagina
<Cypher27> é nois
<Weudes> (Y)
<gzin> boa tarde
<gzin> alguem online
<Cypher27> opa
<Cypher27> claro
<gzin> to com um problema e nao sei c poderia ajudar
<gzin> so novo no ubuntu
<gzin> eh sobre o fone de ouvido
<gzin> que nao funciona
<jxajro> Boa noite!
<jxajro> Um usuário aqui me ensinou um recurso pra limpar o sistema mais pratico que o Tweak alguém sabe como acho ele? Ele escreve o blog projektzim.blogspot.com.br
<jxajro> acho que é o Vitor Lobo.
<vitorlobo> jxajro, eu
<vitorlobo> jxajro, projectzim.blogspot.com.br
<vitorlobo> rs
<jxajro> Oooo lindinho! kkkkk obrigado mas acho que achei o que procurava...kkk
<jxajro> tava vendo no histórico de nosso papo.
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  aquele shell ja evoluio bastante
<vitorlobo> tem bastante coisa ja
<jxajro> eu tava usando aquele programa Tweak mas lembre que tinha o teu lembra?
<jxajro> aí fui procurar as anotações de como usava e não achei...
<jxajro> então....era aquele shell que eu tava procuraando
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/loboshell-para-ubuntumint.html
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  la diz tudo oq vc precisa saber
<jxajro> ok Vitor..mas o certo seria eu achar aquele nosso papo e saber como eu executo o programa.
<vitorlobo> jxajro, não
<vitorlobo> jxajro, pq o site diz exatamente como executa o programa
<vitorlobo> rs
<jxajro> hmmm
<vitorlobo> jxajro, é so vc abrir o terminal, entrar como root e executar
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  entrar como root é...digitar sudo su no terminal
<vitorlobo> sua senha e pronto
<jxajro> mas meu? foi o maior trabalho pra entender aquilo que voce me ensinou, cara! não posso perder o assunto assim! :(
<jxajro> aaah..ok..ok...é isto mesmo da página
<jxajro> deixa eu ver......
<jxajro> abre o terminal e digita....
<jxajro> bash loboshell ou sh loboshell é isso???
<jxajro> não..não é isso...:(
<chorao> boa tarde sr. Ricador Dantas licensed_
<Andre> tenho um notebook acer aspire 3004 e nao consigo instalar o ubuntu 12
<Andre> da erro no video
<Andre> n hora da instalação
<Andre> será q roda neste not
<hggdh> Andre: qual versao do Ubuntu?
<hggdh> (tem 12.04 e 12.10)
<Andre> 12.10
<Andre> eu tenho a versão 10
<hggdh> tente com a 12.04 -- na 12.10 nos estamos com um novo xorg, and tem havido reclamacoes
<Andre> consegui instalar blz
<Andre> mas na atualização esta pedindo para atualizar para a versão 11
<Andre> e da erro
<Andre> ai eu baixei a 12.10
<Andre> e nao instala
<Andre> como faço para resolver
<hggdh> Andre: tente com a 12.04
<Andre> q ele é velinho
<Andre> essa vs é compatvel com meu not
<hggdh> Andre: não temos como saber
<hggdh> tens que tentar. Já sabes que a 10.? funciona, e que a 12.10 não funciona. Já te disse que a 12.10 mudou o X.org, e isto certamente afetou vídeo
<Andre> ok
<Andre> vou baixar 12.04
<Andre> vc tem o link
<Ricardo__>  12.10 fracasso total
<Andre> estou procurando
<Ricardo__> como sempre depois do lts vem algo assim
<hggdh> Andre: ainda mais, 12.04 é suporte extendido
<hggdh> Andre: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<Andre> q eu baixo desktop ou alternative
<xGrind> Ricardo__, o 10.10 era bom
<dju_> olá! acabei de formatar o computador, instalei ubuntu 12.10 por um pen drive, e agora o ubuntu só arranca se o pen drive ta no computador, alguem sabe como resolver_
<dju_> ja tentei #grub-install  /dev  /sda e continua sem arrancar se nao ta ocm pen drive
<dju_> eu devo ter instalado o grub no pen drive, alguem sabe se tem alguma opçao de instalar ele no hd sem ter que fazer uma nova instaçao[
<TomodachiRadio> Boa noite pessoas!
<dju_> boa noite!
<TomodachiRadio> Boa noite!
<TomodachiRadio> Galera, é aqui que a gente pede ajuda quando tem algum problema que não acha no fórum?
<TomodachiRadio> Caiu. =/
<TomodachiRadio> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<dju_> tambem to buscando ajuda, mas talvez possa te ajudar, qual o problema}
<TomodachiRadio> Seguinte, eu comprei um ultra. da Samsung. o Series 5. SSD + HD de 500.
<TomodachiRadio> Instelei o ubuntu 12.04 no ssd e deixei o hd pra mídia e outras coisas
<TomodachiRadio> Mas ta complicado. Ele tem travado muito
<TomodachiRadio> nao sei se instalei corretamente...
<TomodachiRadio> ele anda meio lento.
<TomodachiRadio> e a configuração dele não é ruim. O windows rodava suave nele...
<TomodachiRadio> Esse é um dos pontos
<TomodachiRadio> o segundo é calibrar a webcam
<TomodachiRadio> Tá escura. não consegui.
<TomodachiRadio> Hoje ele travou umas 3 vezes.
<TomodachiRadio> To vindo do Windows. Nao tenho muita experiência em Linux... Não sei nem como consegui instalar isso. Hauuahaua
<dju_> eu ja uso linux faz tempo, mas continuo sendo usuaria final, rere, nao sei como resolver seu problema, mas vc ja tentou buscar en tutoriais{
<dju_> sempre me ajudam
<TomodachiRadio> Estou agora no forum ...
<TomodachiRadio> Zapeando.
<TomodachiRadio> hahahaha
<TomodachiRadio> Sim, tbm sou usuário final
<TomodachiRadio> na verdade eu quero ficar definitivamente com o ubuntu porque ele já tem skype e a suite de escritório pra usar. E é basicamente o que eu preciso. Mas o que eu esperava, eu não estou tendo: Desempenho.
<TomodachiRadio> Por isso estou meio frustrado.
<TomodachiRadio> Mas de boa. Obrigado de qualquer forma.
<TomodachiRadio> ;)
<dju_> paciencia, continua buscando que vc vai encontrar uma solucao....so que as coisas sao mais lentas mesmo
<Ricardo__> o skype no linux ja ta sincronizando contatos com msn?
<Ricardo__> a versao q tneho aki nao ta rolando.. so pelo windows
<TomodachiRadio> Sim ricardo.
<TomodachiRadio> Mas pra isso você tem que inicialmente logar com a conta da microsoft
<TomodachiRadio> depois entra normal com o seu user do skype. Ao menos foi isso que eu fiz.
<dju_> boa noite! alguem pode me ajudar< ja busquei em muitos foruns e nao consigo instalar o ubuntu 12.10 no hd
<dju_> instalei pelo pen drive, e ele so inicia com o pen drive na maquina
<dju_> ja entendi que devo ter instalado o grub no pen drive e nao no hd, mas nao sei como fazer difentente, ja tentei uma nova instacao
<dju_> instalaçao e nada
<Ricardo__> TomodachiRadio, mas acho q so se usar a versao 4.1.2 entao.. pq a q tenho aki nao abre nada de msn
<Ricardo__> so roda no windows.. no linux nada
<TomodachiRadio> Caiu... =/
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-20
<Skeeter> noite!
<ctx> Skeeter: noit
<Skeeter> problemas com skype
<Skeeter> eu to usando kde, mas sempre que tenho uma notificaão fica um zumbido no audio
<KurtKraut> Skeeter, isso acontece comigo no Unity também
<KurtKraut> Skeeter, me parece ser problema do Skype com PulseAudio
<Skeeter> exato
<Skeeter> sempre cria um novo canal de saida de audio e fica um zumbido
<Skeeter> KurtKraut: será que se mudar o servidor de audio resolve?
<KurtKraut> Skeeter, o que eu fiz foi tirar o áudio das notificações. Em algum lugar nas configurações do Skype dá para fazer isso. O áudio para as ligações sai normalmente para mim.
<Skeeter> KurtKraut: vou fazer isso por enquanto, mas gostaria de continuar a receber as notificações
<KurtKraut> Skeeter, eu sei que amputação não é indicado para unha do pé encravada mas considere fortemente parar de usar Skype :D
<KurtKraut> Skeeter, apesar desde a compra pela Microsoft terem saídos bons releases para Linux, não acho que vá ficar melhor do que é hoje.
<KurtKraut> Skeeter, outra coisa que vale a pena fazer é baixar o Ubuntu 14.04 alpha e ver se o sintoma persiste nele. Se persistir, abra um bug report. Vai chamar muita atenção e pode ser que o pessoal do PulseAudio traga a solução.
<Skeeter> KurtKraut: eu uso o opensuse
<Skeeter> e preciso do skype pra conversar com a familia
<KurtKraut> Skeeter, já experimentou o Google Hangout para isso?
<Skeeter> não, é preciso instalar algo? ou é via web?
<KurtKraut> Skeeter, via web. Basta ter Flash e funciona bem com o binário do Flash do Linux. Tem vários videocasts e podcasts sobre Linux sendo transmitidos ao vivo via Hangout
<Skeeter> hum
<KurtKraut> Skeeter, também já vi reuniões da Red Hat abertas ao público via Hangout. Funciona bem
<Skeeter> o Humberto Guessinger fez um a pouco tempo, mas nem sei como participar
<KurtKraut> Skeeter, basta ter uma conta Gmail
<Skeeter> KurtKraut: era um bug conhecido, acabei de ver no portal do opensuse
<Skeeter> tem que editar o arquivo /etc/pulse/default.pa
<CyL> Curiosamente a adobe anunciou que não vai mais manter o flash para linux
<KurtKraut> CyL, yeap. A própria Adobe está jogando a toalha no Flash para Windows
<gsouza> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<gsouza> tenho ubuntu 13.10 e ~n esta instalando
<gsouza> coloco senha e trava? o q fazer ?
<gsouza> uso ubuntu 13.10, mas naum tá instalando nada. pede senha de autentica e trava ? q fazer ?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<gsouza> qual comando ?
<astroo-> ja abri o privado
<astroo-> depende do programa que usas
<gsouza> 13.10
<astroo-> nao e isso eu falei-te na janela privada daqui
<Junior> ola
<Junior> alguem online ai para me ajudar ?
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta d ealguem
<Junior> ok
<Junior> e o seguinte eu fiz um pendrive bootavel com o yumi e usei a iso do ubuntu ele bootou normal mas da problema de video nao consseguir usar o ubuntu no pendrive =( alguem me ajuda porfavor ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<geovane-nt> Bom dia, galerinha Linux
<Gh0stc0de> Bom dia!
<mirqui> bom dia:)
<geovane-nt_> Bom dia
<fdallbem> Bom dia
<geovane-nt> Desde de quando entrei aqui, não vi uma mulher
<geovane-nt> O.o
<r13n> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<fdallbem> Elas nao aparecem muito, mas tem algumas ai
<Gh0stc0de> Só tem Pinguim macho aqui.kkkk
<hggdh> geovane-nt, fdallbem, Gh0stc0de: este é um canal técnico. Este tipo de conversa não é aceitavel.
<geovane-nt> que tipo de conversa?
<fdallbem> ok hggdh , desculpe a falha não se repetirá.
<geovane-nt> O.o
<hggdh> geovane-nt: tens duas opções: aceite as regras do canal, ou procure outro canal.
<geovane-nt> Ue cara, tu num percebeu que sempre eu to aqui ajudando
<geovane-nt> Isso ninguém vê neh
<hggdh> geovane-nt: então as regras do canal já deveriam ser conhecidas, o que torna tua posição ainda mais fraca.
<Gh0stc0de> que tipo de conversa doido?
<Gh0stc0de> kkk
<Gh0stc0de> Tu me tirou do canal foi?
<geovane-nt> O.o
<Gh0stc0de> hggdh
<hggdh> Gh0stc0de: tirei.
<Gh0stc0de> E tu tirou pq doido?
<Gh0stc0de> Eu não falei nada...que conversa foi essa que eu tive?
<hggdh> Gh0stc0de: queres que o tire de novo? Leia as regras do canal
<geovane-nt> Na boa, deveria ter os superiores desses cara pra gente poder reivindicar uma coisa
<Gh0stc0de> não coloque o meu nome em coisas que eu n
<geovane-nt> por causa de uma falha humana o cara não quer saber de nada
<Gh0stc0de> não estou,ok?
<Gh0stc0de> Não tive nenhum tipo de conversa na qual vc me citou....
<hggdh> tem. Sempre podem ir ao #ubuntu-irc-council, e reclamar. Full disclosure: sou um membro do IRC Council
<Gh0stc0de> Pense
<CyL> Gh0stc0de, geovane-nt: É uma regra simples de respeitar. Não precisam fazer tempestade em copo d'água.
<CyL> Gh0stc0d, geovane-nt: Também tem o #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<geovane-nt> Mas CyL eu só quero que vc cite o momento no qual eu desrespeitei a regra
<CyL> geovane-nt: 10:28 < geovane-nt> Desde de quando entrei aqui, não vi uma mulher <-- acho que é a esse tipo de conversa que o hggdh está se referindo
<geovane-nt> Então tá bom, não vou questionar, deixa pra lá
<hggdh> geovane-nt: eu já te passei teu comentário, em PVT.
<Gh0stc0de> geovane-nt deixa quieto ;)
<geovane-nt> Sim, mas eu não consigo entender esse "MACHISMO " visto
<geovane-nt> Eu só achei interessante não ter visto nenhuma mulher aqui desde que entrei no channel
<hggdh> ...
<CyL> geovane-nt: Não acho que tenha machismo nenhum, Apenas querendo rpeservar o ambiente do canal, uma vez que eu estou com uma criança de 5 anos do meu lado, por exemplo.
<geovane-nt> Seria legal, saber que existe mulheres que usam unix
<geovane-nt> entendi
<Gh0stc0de> Sim,CyL e o que a criança poderia ver de tão depravado na pergunta no comentário do geovane em relação a não exister pessoas do sexo oposto?
<Gh0stc0de> geovane-nt relaxa pinguim! o/
<hggdh> Gh0stc0de: qual a parte de "este é um canal técnico" que não consegues entender?
<CyL> Gh0stc0de: Acredito que por não existir depravação nenhuma, o hggdh não excluiu/baniu ninguém, apenas alertou para que evitássemos esse tipo de conversa
<Gh0stc0de> Eu entendo
<Gh0stc0de> a questão agora é o comentário do CyL que não entendi
<Gh0stc0de> Oks
<Gh0stc0de> então vamos deixar isso pra lá
<Gh0stc0de> O foco é técnico por aqui
<hggdh> obrigado
<CyL> Gh0stc0de: Tente expandir o seu entendimento para perceber que o alerta do hggdh não tem nada demais. Eles apenas quis *evitar* que a conversa fosse por um rumo inadequado. Acontece que um mero alerta gera um zilhão de questionamentos de pessoas para as quais normalmente a carapuça serve.
<CyL> Bom, vamos deixar esse asunto então, desculpem a mensagem tardia.
<Gh0stc0de> Sem pro. ;)
<geovane-nt> Tudo bem, sem problemas
<geovane-nt> Desculpem pelo meu "erro"
<rtgg> r1b3ir0: :)
<Ana_> instalei o ubuntu e esta em ingles, tem como colocalo em portugues?
<hggdh> Ana_: sei que é fácil, mas não tenho um desktop acessivel. É em "settings
<hggdh> ", mas não lembro onde
<Ana_> esta aparendo um amensagem de erro
<Ana_> Isso requer pacotes instalando a partir de sources.x não autenticado
<Ana_> Isso requer pacotes instalando a partir de fontes não autenticados
<CyL> hggdh: 'gnome-language-selector'
<Gh0stc0de> Ana_ vc não selecionou o idioma no momento da instalação não?
<Ana_> acho que sim, nem lembro mais
<hggdh> CyL: obrigado. Um dos problemas de trabalhar, basicamente, com um servidor (sem X) ;-)
<sUbMuNdO> boa tarde!  alguem sabe pq a parte da configuracao que regula o tamanho do painel do uniry em 32 sumiu aqui! estou usando o 12.04 ubuntu alternate lts! e outra coisa pq quando teclo na barra de espaço aparece uma pagina do xchat com este endereço http://xchat.org/docs/! obrigado e boa tarde!
<andersonsilva> Ola pessoal, preciso virtualizar o FreeBSD para rodar o THUNDERCACHE 7.1, ja tentei fazer isso usando o XENSERVER mas não fica legal, preciso de uma ajuda.
<rawfael> andersonsilva como está a perna?
<andersonsilva> em pó, kkkk
<rawfael> rsrs
<andersonsilva> meu nome é Anderson Silva mesmo, mas não sou o lutador
<andersonsilva> muito tempo sem usar bate papo ate esqueci de selecionar
<andersonsilva> alguem ai pode dar uma forcinha??
<geovane-nt_> Oq está precisando Anderson?
<mirqui> boa tarde ;)
<anderson_> Ola, Estou tentando instalar o UBUNTU para virtualizar o FreeBSD, porem preciso ativar RAID, e no fim da instalação da erro no GRUB, aguem pode me ajudar?? Estou tentando com RAID-5.
<mirqui> e ai andersom , conseguiu ajuda ?
<critor> alguem quer conversar?
<rondon> hi
<critor> hi rondon
<rondon> speak portuguese?
<critor> yes
<rondon> =) somos só nós neste chat?
<critor> nao, acho que tem mais alguem alem de nos
<rawfael> rondon, tem mais 47 pessoas
<critor> voce usa qual versao do ubuntu ?
<rondon> eu to usando a 12.04
<rondon> vocês participam da comunidade do orkut, ubuntu brasil?
<critor> nao
<critor> nao participo
<critor> estou usando a versao 13.10, rondon
<critor> rondon, qual a sua opiniao sobre o unity ?
<rondon> unity é muito bom, pena que a barra é na vertical... na horizontal ficaria bem melhor... mas a versão 12.04 é a melhor versão sem dúvids.
<critor> na minha opiniao o unity tem uma interface bonita, mas fizeram algumas modificacoes desnecessarias
<rondon> aé? tipo o quê?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rondon> olá
<critor> por exemplo, o ubuntu sempre teve 2 paineis, superior e inferior
<astroo-> ola
<critor> estes paneis tinham maior utilidade
<rondon> sem dúvida.. muito mais rápido, muito mais simples... mas unity é mesmo muito bom... dá de dez a zero no windows 8... o ruim é que a barra fica na vertical.
<critor> o painel de baixo ficavam os botoes das janelas que facilitava deslocar de uma para outra, e o painel superior era mais configuravel
<rondon> uhum... mas de repente você pode migrar para o xubuntu
<critor> a barra na vertical realmente atrapalha
<rondon> eu só não fico no xubuntu porque o office padrão dele é ruim...
<critor> eu prefiro usar o gnome,  rondon , eu uso o gnomo classic sem efeitos
<critor> o gnome classic sem efeitos me serve bem
<rondon> sim, eu prefiro o unity pela beleza... e também é mais rápido apertar a super, digitar o programa e dar enter... no classic é necessário abrir o executar
<critor> verdade, mas eu sempre utilizo os menus
<critor> e mantenho os programas que quero no painel superior
<critor> eu raramente utilizo a janela executar
<rondon> no classic eu sempre utilizo o executar, não tenho paciência pra ir no menu procurar aplicativo.. ou então utilizo o terminal e pronto
<critor> o gnome classic sem efeitos é mais leve e rapido, mas tem de instalar o pacote fallback para ser utilizado
<critor> rondon, eu utilizo o menu para procurar aplicativo somente quando preciso, porque os icones dos programas que eu uso estao todos no painel, a 1 clique
 * MarconM eh ripah na xhulipha O.O
<critor> funciona como os icones da barra de tarefas do windows
<rondon> claro, critor, há quanto tempo você utiliza o ubuntu?
<critor> tem uns 6 anos
<critor> e voce ?
<rondon> a, tenho uns três no máximo eu acho
<rondon> eu ainda tenho muita dificuldade... por exemplo, tenho um notebook aqui que o wifi não funciona e eu não sei o que fazer
<critor> eu me adaptei bem ao ubuntu
<critor> neste caso deve ser o driver da placa de rede
<critor> deve estar faltando
<rondon> ubuntu foi o único linux que eu usei que não tive maiores dificuldades, fora um ou outra coisinha. gostaria de usar o debian, mas não faço ideia em como mexer nele.. precisa configurar muita coisa? ou já vem completinho igual ubuntu?
<critor> o debian tem de configurar sim
<critor> eu usei o debian antes do ubuntu
<critor> o ubuntu foi instalacao rapida e facil, detectou minha rede wireless tambem
<critor> no debian eu tinha de instalar a rede wireless manualmente
<rondon> a, então você usa notebook?
<critor> sim, uso notebook
<rondon> que legal, mais tarde vou instalar o sistema de novo e ver o que rola, daí de repente você pode me ajudar
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<rondon> boa noite
<critor> boa noite nuno_nunes
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> no debian tens que adicionar o repositortio  no-free
<rondon> vou sair e volto daqui a pouco
<nuno_nunes> eu ja nao utilizo ubuntu e nem debian
<nuno_nunes> :)
<critor> rondon, se eu  estiver online te ajudo sim
<critor> que distribuicao voce esta usando atualmente, nuno_nunes ?
<nuno_nunes> manjaro linux
<critor> nao conheco, nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> este linux e baseado no archlinux
<critor> por que nao usa ubuntu, nuno_nunes ?
<nuno_nunes> pk cansei de estar sempre a mudar de versao
<critor> entendo
<nuno_nunes> e o manjaro e uma rolling distro :)
<critor> o que é uma rolling distro ?
<nuno_nunes> espera
<rssolivei> a canonical estava pensando em transformar o ubuntu e rolling release ...
<nuno_nunes> pois estava mas reduziu o tempo de suporte de 18 meses para 9 meses
<nuno_nunes> _:D
<nuno_nunes> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release
<nuno_nunes> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release
<critor> vou ler
<nuno_nunes> eu nao me arrependo ter mudado :)
<nuno_nunes> apesar dos codigo terem mudado ja me habituei :)
<critor> eu li a definicao de rolling release, mas confesso que nao vi muita diferenca, porque o ubuntu esta sempre atualizando a cada dia
<nuno_nunes> a rolling distro e diferente pk nao precisas estar sempre a mudar de versao sempre
<critor> voce nao precisa mudar de versao a cada 6 meses, voce pode mudar somente quando for lancada a versao estavel
<critor> eu disse versao estavel mas tem outro nome
<nuno_nunes> nao preciso mudar
<critor> nao me lembro
<rssolivei> a maior diferença é que vc não precisa ficar atualizando as versões. vc vai atualizando e nunca perde suporte
<nuno_nunes> rssolivei: isso mesmo
<critor> voce nao precisa mudar de versao sempre nuno_nunes
<critor> existe a versao LTS
<nuno_nunes> a lts nao e igual a esta
<critor> a versao LTS muda somente de 2 em 2 anos
<nuno_nunes> mas este nao tem isso
<critor> ok
<critor> nuno_nunes, este linux mantem sempre a mesma interface ?
<critor> tem poucas mudancas ?
<critor> quero dizer, esta distribuicao que voce usa
<nuno_nunes> quando sai uma nova versao eu nao preciso mudar a versao e tem sempre o mesmo suporte
<nuno_nunes> como se tivesse instalado de raiz
<rssolivei> e o melhor de tudo é que quando sai uma versão nova do kernel, vc pode instalar de boa e não fica esperando liberarem a nova versão da distro
<critor> eu  entendo, na verdade quando eu mudo de versao eu nao mudo muita coisa, atualizo normalmente como sempre faco minhas atualizacoes, com a diferenca que demora mais
<rssolivei> aqui uso a versão 3.12.7 no arch
<nuno_nunes> nos repositorios do manjaro ja anda a versao 3.13 doi kernel
<nuno_nunes> rssolivei: no manjaro eu tenho a 3.10.26
<nuno_nunes> ja volto
<critor> o que eu nao gosto nas atualizacoes do ubuntu sao muitas mudancas desnecessarias principalmente na interface, que seria bom uma distribuicao que mudasse menos
<nuno_nunes> o problema do ubuntu e o peso do unity
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<rondon> bopa
<rondon> boa.
<rondon> o problema do ubuntu é o peso do unity? eu não acho
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :) ?
<rondon> oba, to bem e você?
<mirqui> blza , :)
<mirqui> o que é unity?
<rondon> o novo ambiente gráfico do ubuntu
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> haa , a barrinha de menu
<mirqui> não acho muito pesada , ela é única cara
<Ernandes> vcs reclamam d+
<Ernandes> rs
<rondon> é
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> critor ve isto
<nuno_nunes> <holmeslinux> com pacman -Syyu vc vai ter as ultimas versões dos pacotes, então, automaticamente seu manjaro 0.8.8 tornará 0.8.9
<nuno_nunes> isso foi ontem
<critor> nuno_nunes, vou ler
<critor> ah sim
<nuno_nunes> sim :D
<nuno_nunes> o que foi
<nuno_nunes> :)
<critor> voce usa o pacman para as atualizacoes?
<nuno_nunes> eu assim nao tenho problema
<nuno_nunes> no manjaro sim
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> pacmac e o programa para geir
<critor> nuno_nunes, mas quando eu atualizo de uma versao para outra no ubuntu, nao precisa desinstalar a versao antiga e instalar a nova, tudo é feito automaticamente
<critor> tudo se faz como se eu  estivesse atualizando a minha versao
<nuno_nunes> mas o meu nao e preciso fazer os downloads malucos
<critor> a diferenca é que demora mais tempo
<nuno_nunes> pois quando se passam de versoes do ubuntu para outra as vezes ficam cheios de bugs
<rondon> o ideal é fazer o download e formatar a maquina pra cada nova versão... pacman é pra dar update?
<nuno_nunes> rondon no manjaro nao e preciso formatar o pc para passar para outra versao
<nuno_nunes> pacman e no meu linux
<critor> verdade que quando se atualizava as versoes antigas do ubuntu de uma para outra, ocorriam os bugs, mas a 13.10 esta melhor
<nuno_nunes> esta na mesma
<rondon> eu sei que não precisa, mas evita bugs.
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tenho bugs aqui
<rondon> manjaro é uma distro? mais fácil ou mais difícil que ubuntu?
<critor> nuno_nunes, espero que no manjaro nao ocorra muitas mudancas desnecessarias a cada ano como tem acontecido com o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> o manjaro e uma distro baseada no archlinux
<rondon> serve para leigos?
<nuno_nunes> no ubuntu tem um bug chamado unity
<Ernandes> é o bug dos pessimistas
<rondon> huahua
<nuno_nunes> serve bem para quem quer comecar
<nuno_nunes> o unity faz me lembrar o windows vista
<critor> Ernandes, voce gosta do unity ?
<Ernandes> nem usoo
<critor> Ernandes, o que voce usa ?
<rondon> só eu uso o unity aqui?
<Ernandes> mas ja vi pesoas usaram.. e nao recladoo
<Ernandes> reclamam*
<nuno_nunes> eu ja sei o unity e nao gostei :S
<nuno_nunes> e muito pesado
<Ernandes> depois  q pegam os atalhos do teclado.. fica muito facil
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar o kde
<Ernandes> falta é praticidade por quem nao gosta
<critor> Ernandes, voce usa ubuntu ? com qual interface ?
<Ernandes> se acha q é um vista.. da pra ver que usava bosta antes de linux..
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei interfaces bem complexas a uns anos atras
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Ernandes> falta é conhecimentoo e aprender aproveitar os recusoss
<Ernandes> recursos*
<critor> Ernandes, cada um tem o direito a usar o que gosta
<Ernandes> de graça... nao da pra reclamar.. e sim aproveitar..
<rondon> ninguém precisa gostar de nada porque é de graça... aliás nem de graça é...
<rondon> nós usamos, quem seria a canonical se ninguém usasse o ubuntu? isso já nos da o direito de reclamar do que quisermos
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei o windowmaker
<Ernandes> vcs precisama conhecer o q éra ambiente a 15 anos atraz.. isso é evelouir muitoo
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei suse 6 e mandrake
<nuno_nunes> em 2003
<rondon> o facebook só é lento comigo? tem hora que não dá pra usar
<nuno_nunes> vejam isto: http://i.imgur.com/3rYpxqY.jpg
<rondon> legal, é fácil de usar o manjaro?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou conseguindo bem
<nuno_nunes> não tive problemas nenhuns
<rondon> mas eu sou muito leigo
<nuno_nunes> leigo em que aspecto
<rondon> não entendo muita coisa de linux, por isso só me dei bem com o ubuntu
<critor> rondon, para instalar o archlinux tem de entender melhor
<critor> o ubuntu é uma das distruibuicoes mais faceis para instalar
<critor> rondon, para instalar o archlinux tem de entender melhor
<critor> o ubuntu é uma das distruibuicoes mais faceis para instalar
<critor> agora, para usar no dia a dia, isso vai depender da interface que voce usa e se familiariza
<critor> o nuno_nunes por exemplo usa o kde, muita gente se da bem com o kde e prefere
<nuno_nunes> o manjaro e facil de intalar
<critor> outros ja preferem o gnome
<critor> nuno_nunes, facil em que sentido ?
<nuno_nunes> e tudo em modo grafico a instalação
<critor> nuno_nunes, e o reconhecimento do hardware e automatico? o manjaro reconhece sua rede wireless ?
<nuno_nunes> reconhece tudo e ate instala os drivers proprietários da ati
<nuno_nunes> :D
<rondon> e a instalação de aplicativos? existe uma central ou tem de baixar e compilar?
<nuno_nunes> tens o repositorio do manjaro e nao tiver tens o aur
<nuno_nunes> ele faz download e copila e instala
<nuno_nunes> rssolivei, segura-te pah
<critor> nuno_nunes, vou indo, boa noite
<critor> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> fica bem
<nuno_nunes> :)
<critor> obrigado :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MaxKrypke> a
<OliveiraBorges> Fala Galera do pinguin, Seguinte to rodando um script em python, ele comeca a mil por hora como o sebastian vettel, dps de uns 10 minutos ele ja comeca a apresentar lentidoes como da do rubens barrichelo, alguem pode me dar alguma dica.   estou usando, python + mysql + threads ( maximo que testei foram 100 )
<fdallbem> Bom dia, queria saber se algum de vocês ja testou ou utilizou o Landscape, e se podem me contar um pouco sobre o que acharam da ferramenta..
<OliveiraBorges> Fala Galera do pinguin, Seguinte to rodando um script em python, ele comeca a mil por hora como o sebastian vettel, dps de uns 10 minutos ele ja comeca a apresentar lentidoes como da do rubens barrichelo, alguem pode me dar alguma dica.   estou usando, python + mysql + threads ( maximo que testei foram 100 )
<rawfael> OliveiraBorges, pode ser que a memoria encheu aí o sistema começou a fazer paginacao
<OliveiraBorges> rawfael, como eu olho isso ?
<rawfael> cat /proc/meminfo
<OliveiraBorges> eu to olhando aqui usando o top, e ele consome apenas 7% da memoria
<rawfael> espera os 10 minutos
<rawfael> e olha
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
<hggdh> Guest52961: tente usar outro nick. 'eu' já foi registrado, pelo visto (entras como 'eu' e, 30 segundos depois freenode troca teu nick por um de guest
<GonzaloC> boa tarde tem alguém online para me responder uma pergunta?
<rafante> hi
<rafante> olá?
<rafante> o Windows acabou com o meu pc já tentei reinstalar ele um milhão de vezes com várias mídias diferentes de várias versões diferentes, mas toda vez que eu instalo o driver da minha placa amd radeon o windows cai na tela azul e não inicia mais ai resolvi mudar pro linux, comecei com o fedora, mas ele também parece estar dando algum tipo de conflito estranho e agora estou tentando mudar pra ubuntu alguém saberia me dizer qual
<rafante> iniciante como eu? Eu gostaria de alguma em que eu pudesse instalar minha placa de vídeo e rodar meus jogos normalmente sem conflito
<rafante> ?
<Thami> como instalar o ubuntu?
<Rodrigopvai> Quer ganhar Bitcoins gratis? --> http://MyBitcoinJob.com/?id=rodrigopvai
<hggdh> @later tell Rodrigopvai spam não é aceitavel neste canal
<ubotu-br> hggdh: OK.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Gh0stc0de> Olá
<astroo-> Gh0stc0de  ola
 * MarconM eh ripah na xhulipa O.O
<sandro_> ola
<sandro_> fiz a instalação da versão 13.10 do ubuntu em meu not
<sandro_> porem o teclado não funcionava..
<astroo-> ola
<sandro_> então
<sandro_> instalei a versão 13.10
<sandro_> e meu teclado não funicionau
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel ajuda de alguem
<sandro_> ok
<sandro_> na verdade ele nunca funcionou
<sandro_> coloquei o 13.04 e normal.. tanto que estou sando
<sandro_> a versao antiga
<sandro_> meu not é LG R400-5B2MDP1
<sandro_> computador
<astroo-> ve o privado
<sandro_> então o teclado não funciona na versão 13.10
<sandro_> como resolvo essa questão? tive que formatar o computador e instalar a versao antiga do ubuntu para funcionar..
<astroo-> sandro_  sabes ver a janela do privado?
<sandro_> não! sou novo... nunca entrei
<astroo-> tenta ver 1 sitio aonde diz o meu nick
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-22
<nuno_nunes> boa noite :D
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu ca ando com uns problemas
<junior> olá
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> oal
<nuno_nunes> ola
<nuno_nunes> qual e a duvida que tens
<junior> eu estou mexendo com meu notebook, acho que o driver da wireless não está instalado... sou novato
<Toni_Link> Boa noite a todos.
<nuno_nunes> qual e a placa de wireless que tens no teu pc
<junior> o comando para ver a wireless é lst?
<nuno_nunes> faz o comando lspci
<nuno_nunes> no meu caso sao 01:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<nuno_nunes> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<nuno_nunes> e no teu
<nuno_nunes> :D
<junior> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<nuno_nunes> so tem essa
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> e network controller
<Toni_Link> nuno_nunes: Acho que você deveria ter dito pra ele usar lspci -v.
<nuno_nunes> eu escrevo lspci aparece tudo
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar o manjaro linux
<Toni_Link> Aqui só aparele a lista simples (Debian). Só com o modo verboso aparecem os detalhes.
<junior>  Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<junior> 02:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)
<junior> 02:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0a)
<nuno_nunes> e uma realtek
<junior> tem algum comando em que eu posso instalar aqui?
<nuno_nunes> Toni_Link, eu sempre o usei o ubuntu e sempre usei o lspci e nunca deu problemas
<nuno_nunes> junior, que versao estas a usar do ubuntu
<Toni_Link> nuno_nunes: Deve ser a mania do Debian de complicar as coisas um pouquinho. rsrs
<junior> 12.04
<nuno_nunes> ate no debian quando o tive instalado deu sempre problemas
<nuno_nunes> junior esta aqui a tua resposta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/397983/ubuntu12-04-realtek-rtl8188e-wireless-card-not-detected
<Toni_Link> Bem, estou indo. Eu venho aqui por causa do movimento. Mas o meu canal é o do Debian. Boa noite. :)
<junior> vou tentar aqui, obrigdo
<nuno_nunes> espero que resolva
<junior> sim, fui eu que entrei no chat mundial falando em portugues huahua
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> se nao fosse ue
<nuno_nunes> :D
<junior> em que cidade você mora?
<junior> tenho uma dúvida, se eu quiser instalar vários programas de uma vez só no terminal, tem como? ou eu preciso instalar um por um?
<KurtKraut> junior, basta separar por espaços o nome de todos os pacotes que você quer
<junior> obrigado, kurt
<rondon> clamav funciona mesmo?
<rafante> olá preciso de ajuda com a instalação do driver de video amd
<astroo-_b> ola
<rafante> eu já fiz update e upgrade distro, já baixei a versão correta do driver .run uso o sudo para abrir a janela de instalação, mas ela fica listada como uma message se eu dou alt tab e passo o mouse em cima e clico com o botão direito ela aparece, mas se eu clico com o esquerdo ela não minimiza pra eu poder continuar a instalação
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<rafante> alguém pode me ajudar com o problema da instalação do driver que eu citei?
<rondon> tente o canal mundial, talvez lá tenha alguém
<rafante> vlw
<rafante> qual é o canal vc sabe me dizer?
<rondon> #ubuntu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
<matheus_carvalho> caraca...como esse IRC anda parado
<matheus_carvalho> Rudineiw: tche...vai pro conexões globais?
<Rudineiw> matheus_carvalho: não vou conseguir ir, caso vc for lhe desejo um ótimo evento
<Saj> Boa tarde, gostaria de instruções para fazer um Pendrive de Boot com Ubuntu para inicializar no Mac Mini, obrigado!
<H3ruS> Saj: google vai ser a sua melhor instrução
<aprigio> Saj o procedimento eh o mesmo do pc
<aprigio> Saj com a diferenca que vc vai ter que segurar a tecla C durante o processo de boot da smc/efi
<Avalerion> Alguem acordado por ai?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<UNB> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<UNB> Sou meio que novo ainda
<UNB> no LINUX
<UNB> Estou testando pra ver se me adapto
<UNB> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<CyL> UNB: Qual a dúvida?
<UNB> Estou baixando a imagem iso, posso instalar normal?
<UNB> drivers de rede, video.. etc, atualiza?
<CyL> UNB: O que seria 'instalar normal'?
<UNB> os driveres atualiza automático ?
<UNB> do pc
<CyL> UNB: O Ubuntu normalmente já traz tudo embarcado. Só queando o driver exige um firmware de terceiro, e com algumas placas de vídeo que costuma ter algumas limitações.
<UNB> Quais os ganhos que vou ter com Ubuntu?
<CyL> UNB: Na minha opinião o principal ganho é o conhecimento de um novo sistema. Deixar de gastar com licenças pode ser elencado também.
<UNB> show!
<CyL> UNB: Vc sabe reparticionar o seu HD?
<UNB> sim!
<UNB> vou instalar windows também, o linux vou mais pra testar
<CyL> UNB: Ok, talvez essa fosse a principal dificuldade que enfretaria
<UNB> eu pensei que tivesse que instalar todos os drivers
<UNB> mas não é isso, né?
<CyL> UNB: A grande maioria dos drivers é instalada automaticamente
<UNB> Rede sem fio também?
<CyL> UNB: Somente caso você tenha um hardware para o qual não exista um driver opensource disponível é que vc vai precisar instalá-lo manualmente
<CyL> UNB: Normalmente redes sem fio instalam sem problema. Uma exceção são os chipsets da Broadcom.
<UNB> eu uso uma adaptador USB Wireless da Intelbras no meu desktop, sera que vou ter problemas?
<UNB> Já vi que não tem drivers para linux
<CyL> UNB: Pode tentar o LiveDVD/LiveUSB antes de instalar para verificar.
<CyL> UNB: ^
<UNB> LiveDVD/LiveUSB ?
<UNB> o que é isso?
<CyL> !livecd | UNB
<astroo-> e facil
<ubotu-br> UNB: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<astroo-> usas o ubuntu sem instalar
<CyL> Hmm
<UNB> caramba! Muito tecnico
<UNB> como disse, ainda sou um iniciante no linux
<CyL> UNB: Após baixar a imagem e criar a mídia de instalação, apenas dê boot na mesma, e selecione a opção de utilizar o sistema sem instalar
<UNB> comecei a compreender, melhorou
<UNB> uai.. mas o drive do adaptador USB Wireless da Intelbras não vai funcionar do mesmo jeito né?
<UNB> LiveCD é a mesma imagem iso?
<UNB> ou tenho que baixar outro?
<astroo-> ele deve dizer que e livecd
<barna> UNB, mesma iso
<CyL> UNB: Se não estiver baixando o alternate, é a mesma imagem
<UNB> Então, tenho ganho de produtividades (Desempenho do PC) ?
<CyL> UNB: Não
<barna> UNB, a vantagem é q vc não precisa instalar pra testar
<UNB> E a versão instalada?
<barna> UNB, vc ja tem ubuntu instalado no seu comp?
<CyL> UNB: É difícil comparar, uma vez que são sistema diferentes. Eu diria que é a mesma coisa.
<CyL> UNB: Se tivesse comparando com outra distribuição Linux, ficaria mais fácil (ou mesmo com outro sistema Unix).
<UNB> Ainda não Barna
<UNB> Richard, Can you give the command: [$ sudo apt-get install a2ps] [$ sudo apt-get install gv]
<UNB> Ops! Não era pra vocês está mensagem
<barna> UNB, se vc quiser, faz o live do ubuntu, boota o comp por ele, volta aki q a gente pode tentar te ajudar a fazer funcionar o adaptador wireless.
<barna> saindo aki, jaja volto!
<UNB> Está finalizando o download, vou fazer o teste e retorno
<astroo-> ok
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> mirqui  ola
<MarconM> boa noite
<rssolivei> salve
<astroo-> ola
 * MarconM eh ripah na xhulipa O.O
<Feehhlemmy> galera quando abro o criador de discos de inicializao clico em outros mas nao adiciona a iso
<UBN> Cyc, baixei
<UBN> gravei a imagem em um cd
<UBN> e agora?
<UBN> Cyl*
<astroo-> arranca o cd como boot
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-23
<UBN> mas têm várias opções lá
<UBN> estou com receio de formatar
<astroo-> isso nao sei
<UBN> Quem poderia me ajudar?
<UBN> RETORNEI USANDO O UBUTUN
<UBN> UBUNTU
<astroo-> ok
<mirqui> resolveu seu problema ?
<barna> UBN, o wireless ta funcionando?
<UBN> sim! atualizou normal
<UBN> mas só executei,
<barna> UBN, então é só alegria!
<barna> UBN, Bem Vindo ao Mundo Linux
<felipe___> bomgalera eh o seguinte uso o ubuntu 13.10 e qro gravar uma iso num cartao sd como fazer?
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<rondon> felipe, mais fácil arrumar um pendrive, não?
<barna> rondon, ele saiu
<FamilyWolf> Boa noite galera...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Murilo> Não consigo tornar arquivos .sh executaveis alguem me ajuda?
<Kodaha> Galera possuo um notebook Lenovo G480 (Processador Celeron B830 dual core 1,8 Ghz, Placa integrada Intel HD3000, 4GB (3.8) de Ram DDR3 1.333Ghz) devo usar o X86 ou o X64 com qual vou ter o melhor desempenho e menos consumo de energia? e qual versão do Ubuntu usar?
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ja deu boot pelo sd card ?
<OliveiraBorges> *mini sd card, adptador no usb.
<OliveiraBorges> O boot aparentmente funciona, mas fica mt lento.
<OliveiraBorges> sera que a tx de leitura eh mt baixa ?
<Kodaha>  <OliveiraBorges> qual a classe do seu SD?
<OliveiraBorges> nao sei...
<OliveiraBorges> onde olha /?
<OliveiraBorges> a Tela do boot aparece, mas fica mt tempo carregando e nada.
<Kodaha> No SD CARD mesmo ele não tem rotulo? deve ter um circulo com um numero dentro bem pequeno (2, 4, 6, 10)
<OliveiraBorges> 4
<OliveiraBorges> ta escrito 4
<Kodaha> Classe 4 é um pouco lento a leitura e a escrita mesmo, Qual a configuração do seu computador? (Memoria RAM e processador?), tentou com um Pen Drive?
<OliveiraBorges> Ainda nao testei com Pen Drive, estou sem.
<OliveiraBorges> i7(4)   4 GB ram  SSD 128GB
<OliveiraBorges> voce acha que por ser SSD pode ter algum tipo de conflito ?
<Kodaha> Nunca ouvi falar desse tipo de conflito, eu acho que pode ser o seu cartão (Leitura baixa e escrita baixa, ou adaptador com problema) ou ainda a ISO do Ubuntu que você baixou esta corrompida
<OliveiraBorges> Estou com outro problema aqui, estou executando um script em python, ele comeca RAPIDO, mas dps de alguns minutos ele vai ficando bem lento, como eu posso resolver isso ?
<Kodaha> tenta baixar de novo, ou usa um pendrive ou dvd
<ju> eu tava pra ficar doida de ver tanta gente conversando em ingles
<ju> cadÊ o aCrawley?
<ju> alguém se é possivel postar foto?
<ju> alguém sabe deletar arquivos .py
<aCrowley> postar foto?
<aCrowley> diz, postar fotos aqui?
<aCrowley> ju , deletar aquivos .py, em princípio, é o mesmo procedimento para qualquer arquivo. Encontrou problema para excluí-los ?
<ju> sim""
<ju> rm?
<ju> pois #rm não consegui
<ju> E as fotos é possível???
<aCrowley> sim, rm é o comando de excluir; qual a mensagem de erro que foi mostrada pra você ao tentar excluir o arquivo ?
<ju> puxa não lembro!
<aCrowley> Postar fotos no canal, não; nem no chat privado, porém é possível enviar arquivos diretamente para as pessoas
<ju> esta no meu outro hd
<aCrowley> talvez você não tenha permissão para exlucluir o arquivo, tente colocar o comando "sudo" antes do "rm":     sudo rm nomedoarquivo
<ju>  esse esse eu acabei de instalar o ubuntu studio!!
<ju>  é muito bom bom e leve
<aCrowley> humm, você trabalha com edição de video, audio etc.
<ju> eu fiquei tão triste com o unity,pois não só tenho maquina velha
<ju> hei e as fotos??
<aCrowley> bom, pra você enviar fotos pelo irc, clique com o botão direito no nick da vítima e escolha a opção "enviar arquivo" ou "send file"
<aCrowley> mas postar uma foto aqui no canal, não dá; apenas texto é aceito.
<ju> edição de video quase, mas mas faço alguma montagem , vc tem site legal??
<aCrowley> no auge do irc, há sei lá quantos anos, o pessoal gostava de entupir o canal com imagens ascii: http://www.blurgroup.com/blogs/design/from-limitations-to-innovations-ascii-creates-art-from-constraints/
<ju> /home/ju/Imagens/images.jpeg
<ju> essa foto é engraçada
<aCrowley> pra você enviar para mim, terá que clicar com o botão direito no meu nick (na lista à sua direita, provavelmente) e selecionar a opçaõ enviar arquivo
<aCrowley> quando você cola o endereço da imgem, é o endereço da imagem no seu computador; apenas você consegue vê-la
<ju> converte-la?
<aCrowley> não precisa convertê-la
<aCrowley> <<<<-----  clica com o botão direito no meu nickname , depois seleciona a opção enviar arquivo
<aCrowley> aí você conseguirá enviar o arquivo para mim, apenas
<aCrowley> você é de onde?
<ju> peraí eu não acho!!
<ju> manaus
<ju> É não aparece não mesmo não !!
<aCrowley> rsrsrs não tem a imagem posta em algum site pela internet (facebook, flickr, etc)
<aCrowley> aí você passa o endereço da imagem
<ju> a sim ! pensei que podia do meu cpu !!!
<aCrowley> dá mais trabalho !
<ju> acabei ver o site , tem um tal de projeto ? q isso?
<aCrowley> projeto ?
<ju> aCrowley é seguinte ano passado eu achei um dvd original do ubntu 11.04,e quando instalei o desktop era o velho gnome , a onde tu mora não tem como congui esse DVD?
<aCrowley> aqui em são paulo nós fazemos o download do dvd e gravamos num dvd
<aCrowley> Faz o download aí também: http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<aCrowley> Ou estás via internet discada ?
<aCrowley> Já chegou banda larga aí em manaus ? rsrsrs
<ju> sim do meu vizinho
<ju> aqui tem a NET, e outras
<aCrowley> veja se ele tem gravador de cd/dvd e pede pra ele baixar
<ju> tem sim
<aCrowley> vai ser o jeito mais fácil
<aCrowley> faça o download pelo site e grave-o na mídia ótica
<aCrowley> Por acaso as tranqueiras (eletrônicos) que nos são vendidas aqui em são paulo e fabricadas por mão-de-obra escrava daí da zona franca, custam menos aí?
<ju> não aqui se paga bem!
<ju> com direito a benefícios
<aCrowley> sério? achei que pegavam os índios o desciam-lhes a chicotada ...
<ju> tranqueiras?
<aCrowley> tranqueiras = cãmera digital, hd externo, mais um monte de coisas supérfulas
<ju> na verdade os indios saõ muito espertos, Eles teem direto como um cidadaõ civil , ganha grana dos gringos dos bestas e do governo e vivem no maior bem bom ar-condicionados em malocas e internets, cara é muito esperto mesmo!!!!
<aCrowley> Achei que ainda era brasil colônia, em que trocavam espelhos por mão de obra
<ju> os indios vende DVD<CD piratas, e quando são presos não podem permanecer pois não são civil e sim nativos, é mole?""
<aCrowley> Estão safadinhos esses índios ... que a barragem de Belo Monte afogue-os !
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai programa em python ?
<hggdh> OliveiraBorges: mais facil expor tua dúvida, e esperar que alguém saiba a resposta
<OliveiraBorges> Mas eu quero bater um papo, varias questoes....
<ZoMpzin> tem alguem ai
<ZoMpzin> que possa ajudar?
<ZoMpzin> tem alguem ai
<ZoMpzin> que possa ajudar?
<wadzi> !aiudar
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'aiudar' not found
<ZoMpzin> !ajudar
<wadzi> !domanda
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'ajudar' not found
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'domanda' not found
<ZoMpzin> !ajuda
<ubotu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<wadzi> isso
<ZoMpzin> !ajuda ubunutu alienware m17x  r5
<ubotu-br> ZoMpzin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> ZoMpzin: por favor *leia* o factoide !ajuda
<ZoMpzin> !ajuda
<ubotu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<ZoMpzin> vc nao consegue me ajuda
<ZoMpzin> ?
<ZoMpzin> os drivers de rede nao funcionam
<ZoMpzin> no meu notebook
<hggdh> OliveiraBorges: é só começar, e ver no que dá. Enquanto o assunto for técnico, e relacionado à Ubuntu/Linux, não tem problema
<hggdh> ZoMpzin: não sei se posso, ainda não nos deste os detalhes
<hggdh> ZoMpzin: uma sentença completa por linha, por favor
<ZoMpzin> mas é exatamente isso tenho um alienware m17x R5
<ZoMpzin> e nao funciona os drivers de rede
<hggdh> o que é "os drivers de rede"? wireless? plugado? Ambos? E qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<ZoMpzin> ambos
<ZoMpzin> 13.10
<hggdh> ZoMpzin: sabes usar a linha de comando?
<ZoMpzin> sim
<hggdh> ZoMpzin: OK. Abra um terminal, e execute "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" (sem as aspas)
<hggdh> ZoMpzin: após pastebinit instalado, execute "dmesg|pastebinit", e poste o link resultante aqui
<ZoMpzin> ok
<vitor_> alguem pode me ajuda
<vitor_> alguem pode me ajudar
<hggdh> !ajuda | vitor_
<ubotu-br> vitor_: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<vitor_> acabei de instarl o kubunu aqui em minha maquina , instalei drives de placa aceleradora ( gforce 8500 GT ) nao consigo rodar compiz
<vitor_> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto E: Impossível encontrar o pacote compiz-kde E: Impossível encontrar o pacote compiz-fusion-plugins-main E: Impossível encontrar o pacote compiz-fusion-plugins-extra E: Impossível encontrar o pacote emerald
<hggdh> vitor_: ? de onde vieram estas mensagens?
<vitor_> terminal
<hggdh> vitor_: vamos tentar de novo: qual o comando que gerou estas mensagens?
<hggdh> o comand EXATAMENTE como foi submetido, por favor
<vitor_> root@vitor-System-Product-Name:~# sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald librsvg2-common Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto E: Impossível encontrar o pacote compiz-kde E: Impossível encontrar o pacote compiz-fusion-plugins-main E: Impossível encontrar o p
<hggdh> e porque estás a instalar compiz?
<vitor_> para efeito burn que nao consigo no kwin
<hggdh> não creio que compiz é disponível para o Kubuntu...
<vitor_> ja tentei , ubunto 13.10 , mint 16 , fedora 20 , e kubunto
<vitor_> unico que consigo fazer alguema coisa e o ubunto
<hggdh> vitor_: então KDE apenas no kubuntu, correto?
<vitor_> aham
<vitor_> ubunto -- unity ... fedora tambem , e mint MATE
<hggdh> pois lá está. Unity usa compiz, KDE não.
<vitor_> pode haver alguem problema no meu source list ?
<hggdh> não
<hggdh> alias, compiz é conhecido por tijolar sistemas
<vitor_> melhor entao nao uar ne
<vitor_> usar
<hggdh> é a minha sugestão
<vitor_> ta certo
<vitor_> eu nao quero desafzer do meu kde
<vitor_> gosto muito
<vitor_> obrigado pelas dicas
<hggdh> benvindo :-) (também uso KDE)
<t0th_-> oi
<t0th_-> estou tentando um apt-get install nginx-extras
<t0th_-> da o seguinte erro:  http://pastebin.com/L9MSiXrK
<t0th_-> alguem sabe como posso resolveR?
<hggdh> t0th_-: qual versão -- exacta -- do nginx-extras estás a tentar instalar? Qual a saída de 'apt-cache policy ngnix-extras'?
<t0th_-> jah arrumei hggdh
<t0th_-> valeu
<t0th_-> adicionei o source certo da versão
<t0th_-> era isso
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> era algo assim que eu suspeitava
<Dino> ola instalei a nova versao do ubuntu.
<Dino> e minha internet wifi nao funciona
<Dino> me sai uma mensagem de que a red esta desconectada e nao identifica a rede pelo roteador e nenhuma outra que estiver proxima. Na versao anterior era so ligar e ja me dava varias opcoes
<Dino> alguem pode me orientar no que devo fazer_
<yangm> alguém manda o endereço do giga dns pra mim? não consigo abrir nenhum site mais, porém o IRC ainda está rodando então acho que o problema é o DNS podre da NET
<sky_fy> DNS Principal IPv4: 189.38.95.95  DNS Secundario IPv4: 189.38.95.96
<yangm> sky_fy, valeu, mas parece que o problema é package loss
<yangm> wifi deles é sem vergonha pra dar problema...
<zero-cool> boa tarde a todos
<zero-cool> alguem conhece um canal brasileiro mais ativo?
<CyL> zero-cool: Acho que esse é o mais ativo mesmo.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Xphillip> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<Xphillip> estou começando a usar o ubuntu agora
<Xphillip> e estou com duvidas em relação a compartilhamento de pasta
<Xphillip> alguem poderia me ajudar::??
<Xphillip> alguem??
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<We> boa noite a todos
<Guest2038> como faço para instalar este sistema
<mirqui> tens live cd ?
<Guest2038> cumprimentos mirqui
<Guest2038> nunca usei este sistema
<Guest2038> tenho vontade
<Guest2038> mas como eu faço?
<Guest2038> baixo a iso
<mirqui> eu uso a 1 ano , gostei muito
<xGrind> Guest2038, boa noite
<mirqui> sim , pega uma distro linux
<mirqui> eu uso o ubuntu , tem várias
<mirqui> a que vc quizer , baixa :)
<astroo-> Guest2038  ola
<Guest2038> mas qual vc me indica
<Guest2038> tem várias, mas como funciona? é versões
<mirqui> são sempre atualizadas
<mirqui> eu uso o ubuntu
<mirqui> é leve , rápido e seguro
<Guest2038> meu pc ta rodando windows 7 home premium, mas sistema muito pesado
<mirqui> mas já usei linux mint
<Guest2038> queria instalar o ubuntu 13.10
<mirqui> o boot do ubuntu é bem rápido , acho que uns 14 seg
<Guest2038> porém como ja disse nunca usei este sistema
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-24
<mirqui> o 13.10 já terminou a vida útil dele
<mirqui> eu uso o 12.04 , é lts
<mirqui> vai até 2017 me parece o fim de vida útil
<Guest2038> como assim vida util
<Guest2038> o ultimo nao é o 13
<mirqui> ahaha para te falar a verdade não sei
<mirqui> mas as atualizações vão só até op outro mês ou já terminou
<mirqui> não sei
<mirqui> o 12.04 vai até 2017
<Guest2038> volto já
<mirqui> é tipo win xp
<mirqui> tem mais dois meses de vida útil
<mirqui> ok
<siderall> join #garagem-hacker
<siderall> ihh..
<siderall> o pessoal abandonou mesmo a freenode
<astroo-> siderall> o pessoal abandonou mesmo a freenode  - eu nao como outros
<siderall> oi?
<astroo-> ola
<Guest2038> ola voltei
<Guest2038> mirqui?
<Guest2038> mirqui?
<AS_> Muito boa noite a todos
<AS_> alguem poderia me ajudar
<astroo-> AS_  ola poe a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<AS_> qual é a versão mais recente do ubuntu ?
<AS_> como instala-la
<siderall> 13.10
<erdan> boa noite
<erdan> .help
<astroo-> ola poe a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<erdan> boa noite
<erdan> velho irc
<astroo-> e muito velho
<erdan> tenho muitas história desse irc, quando me pego a lembrar fico rindo só, rsrsrsr
<erdan> legal o canal de dúvidas do ubuntu
<erdan> parabéns
<jluiz> Oi, boa noite a todos, sou novo por aqui, queria saber informaçoes sobre esse O.S linux, estava querendo instalar, mas não sei qual distruibuiçao usar!
<jluiz> alguem ai por ai poderia me da algumas informaçoes?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> usa o livecd dele e usa sem instalar para ver se da bem no hardware
<jluiz> há sim!
<jluiz> tipo minha cpu não é muito boa, por enquanto uso o windows xp, mas fiquei sabendo que vai acabar o suporte para ele, intão resolvi a mudar de O.S mas quero um que não consome muita memoria RAM.
<astroo-> tenta e ve
<jluiz> mas qual distribuiçao você aconselha ?
<astroo-> nao sie
<astroo-> nao sei
<jluiz> hum.. ok
<jluiz> vou colocar para dowload aqui, e vê qual ficara melhor rs
<siderall> aconselho você usar distro derivada do Ubuntu que tenha um ambiente gráfico leve.
<MarconM> lubuntu seria uma boa
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<raupp> Bom dia
<raupp> alguem pode me ajudar numa duvida?
<CyL> raupp: Primeiro precisamos saber qual a sua dúvida
<raupp> opa
<raupp> desculope
<redsn0w_> voltei a usar o linux, tive umas 5 duvidas hoje e consegui achar tudo no google, ja tentou pesquisar no google hadassa
<raupp> tava fora da sala
<redsn0w_> ?
<raupp> preciso usar o UBUNTU para tentar ler um HD externo que no ruindows não tem acesso
<raupp> essa versao que está no site roda "Lice" cd?
<raupp> live
<CyL> raupp: Sim, ela é Live
<raupp> muito obrigado
<CyL> raupp: A alternate não é Live, ok?
<victor__> baixei o Urban Terror e o Team Fortress, só que quero excluir porque meu not está ficando muito lento, alguém pode me falar os comandos no terminal por favor ? :3'
<raupp> OK. a todos um bom dia!!!
<hadassa> redsn0w_, imagino q confundiu ai a pessoa neh? rsrs
<redsn0w_> confundi sim hadassa
<redsn0w_> sorry
<redsn0w_> era pro raupp
<victor__> baixei o Urban Terror e o Team Fortress, só que quero excluir porque meu not está ficando muito lento, alguém pode me falar os comandos no terminal por favor ?
<CyL> !paciencia | victor__
<ubotu-br> victor__: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<victor__> Me desculpem rss, é que quando não vem a resposta e eu olho a linhazinha, parece que é só pra mim rss aí eu penso que não foi ...
<hadassa> redsn0w_, tranquilo, normal =)
<redsn0w_> bom, pesquisei mas não consegui resolver então vai ai minha duvida, estou utilizando um cabo hdmi para conectar meu notebook com a tv, mas não consigo deixar a tela boa em ambos, tendo e vista que cada monitor tem sua resolução diferente, quando eu mando espelhar as telas a imagem do notebook fica com resolução pequena e ruim e a tv muito grande, alguem tem alguma dica ??
<CyL> redsn0w_: Expandir o desktop ao invés de duplicá-lo?
<redsn0w_> isso.
<CyL> redsn0w_: Essa é a minha sugestão.
<redsn0w_> quero assistir filmes pela tv como fazia no win CyL, mas quando coloco o hdmi na tv fica o desktop e no notebook fica as pastas e arquivos, ai eu mandei espelhar as duas telas, nesse caso consigo assistir mas a resolução fica comprometida ao fazer isso
<redsn0w_> o notebook fica com resolução horrivel e o da tv nao fica 100%, nao consigo deixar os dois com a mesma resolução como fazia no win
<CyL> redsn0w_: Experimentou apenas arrastar a janela do player para o desktop que está na TV, ao invés de espelhar as telas?
<redsn0w_> vou tentar
<Leo___> boa tarde, amigos, alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda?
<CyL> Leo___: Primeiro precisamos saber qual a sua dúvida.
<Leo___> Tenho um servidor rodando em win 2003 e quero substitui-lo por uma distribuição do Ubuntu
<Leo___> Não uso dominio
<Leo___> apenas usuarios e grupos
<Leo___> servidor de DHCP ligado
<Leo___> é possível, ou n o linux só com dominio?
<CyL> Leo___: Vc centraliza a administração de usuários e grupos nos ervidor windows?
<Leo___> isto
<CyL> Leo___: Então vc usa domínio
<Leo___> cadastro os usuarios, grupo e compartilho as pastas. É um servidor para armazenar arquivos, apenas
<Leo___> não há domino. Há apenas um grupo criado
<Leo___> aliás, um grupo de trabalho
<CyL> Leo___: No momento de cada acesso o usuário precisa especificar a senha do servidor, e não a do computador local, é isto?
<Leo___> ao ligar os clientes, não há senha
<Leo___> (pois não há domino)
<Leo___> apenas para acessar o servidor é necessário a senha
<CyL> Leo___: Não necessariamente, eu tenho computadores que não participam de domínio nenhum, mas precisam de senha
<Leo___> poias nele estão cadastrados os usuários, senhas e restrições de cada um para acessar os arquivos do servidor
<CyL> Leo___: O usuário (pessoa) especifica o seu usuário (sistema) no formato servidor\usuario, é isso que vc está fazendo?
<Leo___> eu tive uma experiencia ruim com domino, ficou muito pesado na rede para carregar os perfis e a sincronização das maquinas clientes com o servidor
<Leo___> isto mesmo.....
<Leo___> em todas as máquinas eu especifico o mesmo grupo de trabalho
<Leo___> e a senha senha serve apenas para acessar o servidor
<CyL> Leo___: Então a priori o linux vai te atender sem a necessidade de criar domínios, mas vc vai precisar recriar os seus usuários, eredefinir as permissões de cada um em cada arquivo
<Leo___> Queria saber se no Ubuntu é possivel funcionar da mesma forma
<CyL> Leo___: Sugiro fazer um teste antes de botar isso em produção
<Leo___> Se eu colocar um servidor com domino, a diferença será que ele centralizará as contas de usuarios?
<Leo___> Ao invés de cada maquina (no caso o servidor) possuir um cadastro de usuario e grupo?
<Leo___> para acessar os arquivos..
<CyL> Leo___: Além de muitos outros benefícios, por exemplo, o usuário póde mudar de computador, mas mantendo o mesmo ambiente de trabalho
<Leo___> Há algum servidor de e-mails que poderia indicar?
<CyL> Leo___: Exato, se por acaso vc precisar cancelar a conta de um determinado usuário, vc só rpecisa cancelar ela num lugar só, por exemplo
<Leo___> O que me prejudicou na experiencia de dominos que tive antes é que a sincronização estava muito pesada, pois os e-maisl de cada usuario tinha uns 4gb
<CyL> Leo___: No linux existem vários. Não espere porém que eles sejam parecidos com o Exchange
<Seraphy> como instalar o unbuntu por dual boot
<Leo___> E não usamos servidor de e-mail aqui como o Exchange
<Leo___> Achei que encontraria um como o exchange
<CyL> Leo___: Pq vc não cria um webmail?
<CyL> Leo___: Elimina a necessidade de sincronizar emails no momento de login (o que por sinal não é algo que eu veja sendo feito)
<Leo___> É que trabalhamos com muitos arquivos enviados e recebidos na caixa de mensagem
<Leo___> e a questãod e enviar e receber (sempre) vai demorar o processo interno
<Leo___> Pode ser
<Leo___> é uma boa opção mas o que nos atenderia mesmo seria um servidor de e-mails
<Leo___> no estilo exchange
<CyL> Leo___: Bom, eu não entendi muito bem, vc tem um servidor de arquivos, mas trabalha enviando arquivos por email? O webmail tambémse mostra uma boa alternativa na minha opinião, mesmo nesse caso.
<Leo___> Trabalho numa produtora de áudio
<CyL> Leo___: O Linux tem vários, um bem tradicional é o sendmail, mas não é simples de ser configurado.
<Leo___> Então precisamos produzir material em wav, mp3 e o e-mail serve para enviar os arquivos
<Leo___> E receber
<Leo___> Então o trafego de e-mail contem muitos arquivos pesados
<CyL> Leo___: E por que um webmail não se encaixaria nesse contexto?
<Leo___> Se eu apenas receber, e deixar salvo na maquina, trabalharei com ele mais rapidamente do que mantendo no webmail e ficar fazendo download
<CyL> Leo___: basta cada usuário baixar para sua máquina o arquivo!
<Leo___> Por isto que seria ideal um servidor de mail. Ele armazenaria o e-mail e o usuario veria apenas um espelho do conteudo
<Leo___> trafegando pela rede, ao inves de ser pela internet
<CyL> Leo___: Camarada, estou falando em criar um webmail na sua intranet, não na internet
<Leo___> a sim
<Leo___> Mas o servidor de e-mail seria importante, correto?
<Leo___> Tem algum que poderia indicar?
<Leo___> hoje uso o outlook nas maquinas clientes, que são em win 7
<CyL> Leo___: Já indiquei, o sendmail
<Leo___> ok, vou dar uma conferida nele
<Leo___> Agradeço a paciencia e ajuda
<Leo___> Um bom final de semana e bom trabalho por ai
<CyL> Leo___: Um webmail é um servidor de email comum, mas ao invés de comunicar-se com os clientes através dos protocolos SMTP/IMAP/POP, ele tem um front-end acessível através de browsers.
<Leo___> aproveito para parabenizar este meio de comunicação
<CyL> Leo___: Quantas vezes vc já teve que sair da sua mesa para configurar o outlook do usuário?
<CyL> Leo___: Com o webmail isso acaba.
<redsn0w_> CyL, funcinou, porem a tela esta na tv normalmente mas o audio ta saindo no notebook, fui em som tanto como autofalantes e hdmi estao com audio interno, nao achei a opção para alterar para a saida de audio na tv
<redsn0w_> pode deixar CyL resolvi aqui, obrigado pela atenção meu caro
<redsn0w_> :)
<hebert> Bom Dia!
<hebert> gostaria de saber como faço para alterar o conteudo do arquivo resolv.conf
<CyL> hebert: com um editor de texto?
<hebert> que por sinal não esta no mesmo diretorio
<redsn0w_> nao consigo fechar um programa travado pelo xkill, tem algum outro comando ??
<redsn0w_> não consigo matar um processo usando xkill, quando uso ps -ax no terminal nao lista o processo, alguem sabe oq fazer nesse caso?
<b010010111_> bom dia...estou com um tablet,e ele esta com a tela branca.será que queimou a tela?
<Leo___> Amigos, tenho um apergunta: O server Ubuntu identifica facilmente um hd de 3Tb?
<hggdh> Leo___: sim
<Leo___> Mais uma: É possível fazer toda instalação do server dentro de um Pen Drive e depois clonar o conteudo dele para o HD fisico do PC? Alguém já fez isto e sabe dizer se depois funciona normalmente, com o mesmo conteudo dentro do hd?
<Leo___> Gostaria de fazer um teste com o conteudo dentro do Pen Drive, para não subescrever o conteudo do HD, por enquanto.
<gabezao> Bem arriscado isso Leo___
<Leo___> Porque?
<gabezao> devido aos blocos serem de tamanhos diferentes
<gabezao> talvez seu grub não suba
<gabezao> ou de zica na MBR
<CyL> gabezao: Os blocos são de 512 bytes nas duas mídias
<Leo___> Eu costumo fazer assim, mas de HD pra HD, uso um programa pra clonar
<Leo___> é tão perfeito que a MBR não da problema algum
<Leo___> mas nunca teste de Pen Drive pra HDD
<gabezao> CyL, problema é a quantidade deles né...
<Leo___> Achei que alguém já tivesse realizado um procedimento assim
<CyL> Leo___: Em tese irá funcionar, evidentemente suas partições ficariam com um tamanho limitado, uma vez que o pendrive costuma ser bem memnor do que o HD. Existem outras alternativas porém.
<gabezao> Leo___, eu to me referindo ao dd
<Leo___> Mas o Pen drive é menor, então quando clono o conteudo pro HDD ele ficará sobrando espaço
<gabezao> esse seu software deve já cuidar disso.
<CyL> Leo___: Veja minha resposta acima
<Leo___> eu vi, mas a parte que sobra no HDD eu pdoeria fazer uam nova partição
<Leo___> não teria problema
<Leo___> no Ubuntu eu posso reconfigurar a particção de um HDD sem precisar formatar ele?
<CyL> Leo___: Eu faria diferente, montaria o servidor no pendrive, depois instalaria os mesmos pacotes no hd final e copiaria os arquivos de configuração que forem mudados
<CyL> Leo___: Não entendi o que vc quis dizer com "reconfigurar a particção de um HDD sem precisar formatar ele"
<Leo___> É que preciso ter muita certeza que o Ubuntu me atenderá, ou perderei toda configuração que existe no Win2k3
<Leo___> Por exemplo. Se eu lonar o conteudo de um Pen Drive de 8Gb pra um HDD de 160gb ele poderia enxergar apenas os 8Gb de particção prinmaria
<Leo___> Ai eu queria de configurar a particção ampliando ela pros 160gb
<Leo___> mas sem perder o conteudo já da parte de 8gb
<Leo___> *clonar
<CyL> Leo___: Vc tem um HD externo disponível?
<Leo___> vazio não, o que eu tenho está com o windows, rodanzo no server
<Leo___> por isto que não posso testar nele
<Leo___> só tenho disponivel um Pen Drive de 8gb
<CyL> Leo___: Bom, vc pode reparticionar o disco a qualquer momento no linux. Pode inclusive aumentar e diminuir partições, mas isso vai depender muito do sistema de arquivo que está utilizando.
<Leo___> como assim do sistema de arquivos? O que seria isto?
<CyL> Leo___: Seria a porção do sistema operacional utilizada para organizar os seus arquivos no disco, inclusindo (mas não limitado a) o código utilizado para implementar essa funcionalidade, e a lógica de organização dos dados no disco.
<CyL> Leo___: Exemplos de sistemas de arquivo: FAT, NTFS, etc
<Leo___> com NTFS será que eu consigo?
<CyL> Leo___: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_de_ficheiros
<Leo___> vou dar uma olhada
<CyL> Leo___: O linux tem o seu próprio sistema de arquivos, mas é capaz de ler e gravar em partições NTFS. Não sei se é possível utilizar como o sistema de arquivos da partição de sistema do linux, mas eu não recomendaria, mesmo se fosse possível.
<Leo___> ok obrigado
<Leo___> vou tentar isto, de fazer pelo Pen Drive....
<Leo___> Depois falo aqui
<[Orca]> ola povo
<campelo> Boa Tarde
<Glomerowisk> #ninfo
<hggdh> /mode +q
<mestreilustre> olá
<mestreilustre> estou tentandi instalar o ubuntu 13.10 mas elepara nomeio da instalação o meu CP é novíssimo
<mestreilustre> alguem sabe como resolver este Problema
<mestreilustre> ?
<siderall> mestreilustre, como assim? detalhes..
<mestreilustre> olá de novo
<mestreilustre> e'estranho
<mestreilustre>  eu baixei o iso gravei em dvd e e reinicializei
<siderall> qual o seu problema?
<mestreilustre> estou usando 2 ssd 120 GB 1 win8 e estoutentando no outro ubuntu
<mestreilustre> e o problema se repepe
<mestreilustre> se repete
<mestreilustre> ja gravei 13.4 e o mesmo problema não conclui a instalação
<mestreilustre> o meu computador é novíssimo e não sei se a ubuntu tem suporte
<xGrind> mestreilustre, não existe mais suporte pro ubuntu 13.04
<mestreilustre> vou anotar a  mensagem que aparece guenta ai
<mestreilustre> este é o ubuntu 13.10 msg: "Busybox XXX.X.XX (ubuntu ....) Built-in shell (ash) enter helps for list or biltin in commands
<mestreilustre> (initransfs) unable to find contining a live systen
<mestreilustre> ja tentei varias vezes e sempre trava e não inicializa a instalação
<mestreilustre> algem pode me ajudar?
<Daekdroom> mestreilustre, isso é quando tenta bootar o liveDVD/USB ou depois que instala?
<Marcelo> Boa noite!
<Marcelo> Alguem poderia me ajudar a resolver o problema: ‘nexport: comando não encontrado
<Guest33167> ?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<MarceLoFaris> Alguem sabe resolver o problema do terminal: ‘nexport: comando não encontrado?
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você ?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> marcelo , o hggdh é experiente nisso , tenta falar com ele
<MarceLoFaris> Valeu!
<mestreilustre> não consegui instalr nenhuma vez
<mestreilustre> boa noite galera fui velto outra hora
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-25
<Junior> como atualizo o flash player no mozilla?
<astroo-> vai ao site da adobe e vai buscar ele
<Junior> Já tentei por lá e não consegui. Escolho o APT para Ubuntu 10.04+ e dá a mensagem que precisa de aplicativo para ser aberto.
<astroo-> nao sei mais do que isso
<Junior> Blz. Valeu por tentar.
<Junior> Vou ver se na documentação do Ubuntu 12.04 tem alguma ajuda.
<mirqui> vc usa ubuntu ?
<reyman> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Junior> Sim, a versão 12.04
<mirqui> vai na central de programas
<mirqui> e baixa o programa
<mirqui> tem da adobe e tem um acho que do ubuntu
<Junior> Valeu mirqui, obrigado. Vou tentar. Você usa qual?
<mirqui> o terminal não sei usar , por isso não da para opinar
<mirqui> o ubuntu
<Junior> Valeu reyman, se não conseguir pela central vou tentar pela linha de comando no console.
<reyman> it is easy! good luck!
<Junior> ok! i'll try. I hope that is easy.
<catatau77> Boa noite. Alguém sabe como impedir que um usuário no Ubuntu 12.04 possa alterar o proxy no ambiente gráfico gnome?
<astroo-> ola
<FamilyWolf> Boa noite galera....
<catatau77> Boa noite. Alguém sabe como impedir que um usuário no Ubuntu 12.04 possa alterar o proxy no ambiente gráfico gnome?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> catatau77  da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<catatau77> vlw
<mirqui> proxy no ambiente gráfico ?
<reyman> lockPref(“app.update.enabled”, false) = Desativa atualizações automáticas do firefox (false= permite atualização, true=não permite atualização)
<reyman> lockPref(“network.proxy.http”, “ipservidor”) = Configura proxy HTTP do navegador
<reyman> lockPref(“network.proxy.http_port”, 8000) = Configura porta do proxy do dansguardian do navegador nesse caso porta 8000
<reyman> lockPref(“network.proxy.type”, 1) = Ativa a opção “Usar este proxy para todos os protocolos” do navegador
<reyman> lockPref(“network.proxy.no_proxies_on”, “localhost, 127.0.0.1″) = Bloqueia a configuração da opção “Sem proxy para” que é a comunicação da máquina com ela mesma
<reyman> lockPref(“network.proxy.share_proxy_settings”, true)= Desativa a opção “Endereço para configuração automática de proxy”
<reyman> lockPref(“browser.startup.homepage”, “http://www.google.com.br&#8221;) = Bloqueia a página inicial do navegador, nesse caso o Google.
<reyman> crie um arquivo de texto vazio e copie  esse arquivo
<reyman> copia para /usr/lib/firefox-versãofirefox
<reyman> Como Super-Usuário acesse a pasta /usr/lib/firefox/greprefs ou no caso de versões mais atuais /usr/lib/firefox-versãofirefox/greprefs e edite o arquivo all.js inserindo as seguintes linhas no final do arquivo:
<reyman> pref(“general.config.obscure_value”,0);pref(“general.config.filename”,”mozilla.cfg”);
<reyman> Salve o arquivo, abra o firefox e confira se as opções do firefox estão bloqueadas.
<reyman> Salvar arquivo como mozilla.cfg
<reyman> este é o mesmo n comentado
<reyman> /
<reyman> lockPref(“app.update.enabled”, false);
<reyman> lockPref(“network.proxy.http”, “10.1.1.2″);
<reyman> lockPref(“network.proxy.http_port”, 8000);
<reyman> lockPref(“network.proxy.type”, 1);
<reyman> lockPref(“network.proxy.no_proxies_on”, “localhost, 127.0.0.1″);
<reyman> lockPref(“network.proxy.share_proxy_settings”, true);
<reyman> lockPref(“browser.startup.homepage”, “http://www.google.com.br&#8221;);
<reyman> retire todas as permissões de administração do sistema no gerenciador de usuários para o aluno não ter a possibilidade de apagar ou modificar os arquivos.
<catatau77> na maquinha tem o chrome instalado, e ele pega a configuração de proxy do sistema
<catatau77> boa dica do firefox reyman, acredito que assim o firefox fica protegido, vou tentar, pois tenho o firefox e o chrome instados. tô caçando como bloquear o usuário padrão de alterar o proxy na área de configuração do gnome
<siderall> boa noite.
<astroo-> re ola
<tty025> eae
<siderall> vou ali comprar um cachorro quente
<siderall> já venho.
<Well> Alguem ??
<tty025> Eu 0/
<Well> blz? ahuah
<Well> Vei, pod me dizer, como instalo o linux baixando pelo site?
<tty025> Sim e ai?
<tty025> Na tua máquina física ou numa VM?
<Well> na minha
<Well> TIpo
<Well> Tem como eu passar por pen driver
<Well> e por boot lá .. da certo ?
<tty025> Se tua BIOS tiver boot por USB, da sim
<Well> mas eu ponho no pen driver
<Well> do jeito que eu baixaR?
<Well> compactado mesmo?
<Well> ou descompacto dento do pen?
<Well> '-'
<tty025> Não
<tty025> Tu baixou uma ISO?
<Well> só to baixando
<Well> do site aqui do ubuunto
<Well> o sistema operacional
<Well> Tenho que fazer laguma outra coisa?
<Well> alem de baixar o ubunto?
<tty025> Pra tu por no pendrive, tu usa um software chamado UNetbootin
<tty025> Com ele você faz um pendrive bootavel
<Well> vishmaria
<Well> mas tipo
<Well> normalmente qnd se vai fomrtar um pc
<Well> necessita por o windows xp primeiro pra formatar não é?
<Well> o ubuntu  ja faz isos? ele formata e instala?
<tty025> Não o.O
<tty025> Sim, ele formata e instala
<Well> ah sim UAHUAH
<Well> entaão deixa eu ver se entendi
<tty025> Mas você pode particionar também, pra ter mais de um SO
<Well> eu posso por o ubunto no pendriver compactado mesmo ?
<Well> sim sim, ja é particionado
<tty025> Cara, você baixa ai e usa o UNetbootin, ele vai gravar no pendrive, dai você da o boot pelo pendrive e já era
<Well> como assim?
<Well> nao é so colar?
<Well> vou baixar esse unetbootin e ele vai tipo enviar pro pendriver o sistema?
<tty025> Isso
<Well> tem algum link ai desse treco ?kk
<tty025> É facinho de achar pelo google,
<siderall> Well, ta usando que S.O no momento?
<Well_> então
<Well_> eu estou com o XP
<Well_> entrei no site oficial do unetbot
<Well_> eu baixo for windows?
<tty025> Sim
<Well_> ubuntu é o melhor ?
<astroo-> sao gostos...
<Well_> qual vocs acham melhor ?
<tty025> Pra mim não tem melhor, tem 'mais apropriada' aos seus interesses
<Well_> vish
<Well_> como voc saber se esse é o melhor rpa mim ?'-'
<tty025> Eu não sei o.0 quem tem que saber é você..
<Well_> mas nao sei
<Well_> oq esse serv
<Well_> o q ele tem a me ofrecer o ubunt?
<tty025> Cara é um sistema operacional, 'como qualquer outro'; pra um usuário final não tem uma grande diferença prática
<tty025> Quer dizer, não tem nada de super especial nele
<Well_> =x
<Well_> nunca usei linux
<Well_> estou baixando por que dizem que n pega virus de forma alguma
<Well_> mas, ele roda jogos?
<siderall> mas se não souber
<tty025> Não pega vírus? lol
<siderall> pode te complicar.
<Well_> pega virus/?
<tty025> Tem sim, beeeeem menos códigos maliciosos pra linux.. mas existem;
<Well_> mas é dificil pegar ne?
<tty025> Se você souber cuidar
<siderall> Well_, em questão de segurança. Linux 10 x 0 Windows.
<astroo-> e tipo muito raro apanhar virus como hipoteses em relaçao ao windows
<tty025> Sim, roda jogos, próprios pra linux (da pra tentar rodar alguns do windows com o Wine, mas, o desempenho não fica muito bom)
<siderall> porém, você deve saber as portas que está abrindo, setar senhas fortes, não sair rodando tudo quanto é serviço, ainda mais quando não vai usar, sempre atualizar seu sistema, etc.
<Well_> Entendi
<Well_> por exemplo
<Well_> Jogos como, Gta, need, esse tipo nao rodam?
<tty025> O problema é que a auto-confiança na segurança do linux deixa muitos usuários vulneráveis.. tipo: (não pega virus não preciso me cuidar)
<siderall> procura no google
<siderall> como eu não jogo nada, nem sei te informar.
<tty025> Cara, não sei, eu não sou de jogar..
<Well_> Entendo
<Well_> Então, ach oque vai poder me ajudar
<siderall> jogar é perca de tempo pra mim.
<Well_> Voc deve conhecer tibia certo ?
<astroo-> instala o livecd e usa o wine e ve
<Well_> Oks
<Well_> Tipo, tem como criar servidores de tibia
<siderall> pergunta isso num forum sobre Ubuntu Brasil
<Well_> e ele contem Dlls que sao acusados pelos vírus, porem não sao malignos
<siderall> você vai encontrar vários players.
<Well_> O linux não abriria então ?
<tty025> Só testando pra saber '-'
<Well_> tendi
<Well_> :x
<siderall> qual tamanho do pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<siderall> tou achando estranho..
<Well_> pra q serv esse pacote?
<siderall> pacotes básicos que precisa ser instalado pro dia-a-dia.
<tty025> Várias coisas, na verdade; entre elas com ele da pra instalar pacotes restritos de outros paises
<Well_> eu necessito baixa isso?
<tty025> É bom, rs; mas se preocupa em instalar o SO primeiro, kk
<siderall> atitude, cara!
<siderall> se livre do m$ o mais rápido possível! :)
<tty025> be free .-.
<Well_> auhuah
<Well_> Vocês são formados em algo ?
<tty025> Eu, não
<tty025> Well_ http://www.guiafoca.org/?page_id=51
<tty025> Faz o download e da uma boa lida
<Well_> ai é o pacote?
<tty025> Não, rs; é um guia sobre linux
<tty025> Ótimo pra estudar.. :)
<Well_> ah sim
<Well_> Obrigado
<siderall> vale a pena lê o guiafoca.
<Well_> Ok
<Well_> Pretende se forma em que?
<tty025> Não pretendo fazer faculdade,
<Well_> '-'
<Well_> não me entrometendo nem nd
<Well_> mas o q quer fazer da vida?
<Well_> voc parece saber tanto das cosias aqui, e acho jogo perda de tempo. '-'
<siderall> como assim?
<siderall> você mora aonde?
<Well_> Rio preto - sp
<Well_> Pretendo fazer Ciencias da computação =x
<siderall> fiz redes de computadores, mas já passei por sistemas de informação.
<tty025> Na área que vou atuar, certificações valem mais que faculdade
<tty025> Muito tempo perdido pra fazer faculdade..
<siderall> qual área?
<Well_> Entendi =x
<siderall> as vezes pedem curso superior, ao menos
<Well_> bom
<Well_> So me tirem a ultima duvida
<tty025> Ta meio tenso aqui :#
<Well_> Eu vou usar o unetbot pra extrair o S.O pro pen drive.. dpois é so dar o boot lá
<Well_> e vai seguir os procedimento como se fosse instação do xp?..
<Well_> não pede serial? não pedirá nd?
<tty025> Sim, vai ter as opções de inicialização, ai você instala
<tty025> Não, não pede serial nem nada
<Well_> é facil ?
<Well_> mesma cosia que qualqer o.s?
<tty025> É software livre amigo, rs
<tty025> É fácil e em português :)
<Well_> Up !
<Well_> haha :]
<Well_> Ainda criarei meu dos :P
<tty025> :) nâo é nada fácil kkk
<Well_> UHAUH
<Well_> com faculdade consiguirei AHUAh
<Well_> espero =x
<tty025> rs, boa sorte
<Well_> Obrigado :p
<tty025> Se tu tiver força de vtd
<tty025> De muito café
<tty025> E*
<Well_> Se Deus quiser :]
<tty025> To de saida aqui; até mais tarde
<astroo-> ate
<Well_> até mais tarde
<Well_> Boa noite ai
<Guest96447> eae pessoal
<Guest96447> alguem por ai???
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<Guest96447> opa blz?
<Guest96447> sou novo por aq
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> por sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest96447> valeu
<Guest96447> sou novo no ubuntu :)
<Guest96447> usada outro sistema
<Guest96447> usava outros sistema
<Well> alguem ai ??
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Well> aee me ajuda
<Well> AUAUH
<Well> eu baixei esta nova
<astroo-> duvido...
<Well> versao do ubunto que ta no site
<Well> 14.10 ne
<Well> 13*
<Well> no unet nao tem o 13.10
<astroo-> nao sei
<Well> qual eu ponho?
<astroo-> usa 1 livecd e ve se e estavel
<Well> Dayle live x64?
<Well> daily *
<Well> ?
<astroo-> nao sei mais
<Well> viiish
<Well> e agora?
<Well> vou por daily live.
<Well> n itendo nd disso
<astroo-> ok...
<Well> Da certo ?
<astroo-> no livecd poes usar sem instalar
<Well> como assim ?
<astroo-> o sistema fica so no cd
<Well> vai até o 13.04 e pula pra daily
<Well> e no site q baixei o ubunto ta faldno q é 13.10
<Well> vou passar pra pen drive.. marco pra ser imagen de disco ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<victor__> QUem estiver online e puder ajudar agradeco, eh o seguinte ... Gostaria de saber se alguem sabe como ativar o Bluetooth do meu notebook, que esta em UBUNTU 13.10...
<victor__> alguem sabe?
<Welber> bom dia
<Welber> sou gerente de ti de minha empresa e estou buscando tecnlogia confiável e estável para implantar nos terminais de minha empresa
<Welber> já usei o ubuntu há muitos anos atrás e gostaria  de saber como o OS está atualmente
<dante___> Olá, bom dia a todos
<marcelomauro> Bom dia
<marcelomauro> Pessoal tou precisando de ajuda. Uso debian 7 e estou enfrentando alguns problemas no uso do hangout do google.
<marcelomauro> Ele fica acusando falha de conexão com a internet
<marcelomauro> precisando infelizmente voltar ao ruindows para participar de meus hangouts.
<marcelomauro> alguém já enfrentou problema parecido?
<CyL> marcelomauro: Não sou usuário do hangouts, mas pelo que tenho percebido, as pessoas têm usado sem problemas no Ubuntu.
<marcelomauro> CyL, pois é... eu o uso bem no ubuntu e fedora... tou com o problema no debian, que é o meu sistema para desenvolvimento
<CyL> marcelomauro: Acredito que o hangout use o Flash. Por acaso no Debian está instalado o Flash da adobe?
<marcelomauro> sim
<CyL> marcelomauro: Se o hangout for HTML5, a versão do browser (que no debian é o iceweasel se não me engano) pode estar influenciando
<CyL> marcelomauro: Vc está usando o iceweasel ou o firfox?
<CyL> *firefox
<marcelomauro> CyL, mas eu tou usando o chromium
<CyL> marcelomauro: Instalado via apt?
<marcelomauro> sim
<marcelomauro> (sei que aqui é canal de ubuntu... mas agradeço por ajuda se possível)
<CyL> marcelomauro: Um alternativa é tentar instalar a partir do fonte, se não for muito possível (*não* compilar como root, para não interferir com o sistema de pacotes, use o seu usuário local e instale no seu home directory)
<CyL> marcelomauro: *se não for muito difícil
<marcelomauro> não, de boa... mas será que é somente problema do brouser em si?
<marcelomauro> Em minhas pesquisas vejo que a galera comenta um problema mas já no debian unstable
<CyL> marcelomauro: Bom, sabe dizer se o hangouts é Flash ou HTML5?
<marcelomauro> falam de uma biblioteca libav... algo assim
<marcelomauro> CyL, não sei dizer
<CyL> marcelomauro: o setup de rede é exatamente o mesmo?
<CyL> marcelomauro: Digo, todas as máquinas estão mo mesmo segmento de rede?
<marcelomauro> mesma rede local... é meu computador de casa
<CyL> marcelomauro: As outras são máquinas virtuais?
<marcelomauro> não tenho maquina virtual
<CyL> marcelomauro: Digo, todos esses sistemas são VM's no mesmo computador?
<CyL> marcelomauro: Multi-boot?
<marcelomauro> eu tenho o windows instalado no hd do laptop, e outros sistemas em hd externo que quando desejo usá-los, conecto a usb e dou boot por eles
<marcelomauro> em resumo, é um multiboot sim
<marcelomauro> O engraçado é que não tenho problemas com a internet no debian, pois assisto videos, baixo arquivos, etc. 10Mb de velocidade
<marcelomauro> mas no hangout ele mostra a mensagem que está tendo problemas com a internet e fica caindo o link
<marcelomauro> como se eu tivesse usando uma conexão discada , kkkkk
<marcelomauro> No ubuntu não tenho problemas e nem no fedora... assim imagino ser alguma coisa de configuração mesmo
<CyL> marcelomauro: Outros sites de streaming funcionam bem com o Debian?
<marcelomauro> sim, sem problema
<CyL> marcelomauro: Muito estranho
<CyL> marcelomauro: Bom, eu tentaria primeiro verificar se é o browser
<CyL> marcelomauro: Bom meu amigo, eu preciso sair, lhe desejo sorte
<marcelomauro> vlw cara, obrigado
<marcelomauro> ai galera, parece que o problema é no firewall que não tá liberando as portas para o hangout
<marcelomauro> alguem pode me indicar um artigo sobre como alterar isso?
<Edvaldo> Como consigo os drives para intalação
<Edvaldo> meu not é um positivo sim+
<secnice> Edvaldo: ???
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem aqui que trabalhe com VOIP ou com STREAM, estou indo no paraguai e queria comprar algumas coisas nesse sentido.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<YanGM> Truecrypt ou encfs?
<magnific> YanGM truecrypt
<magnific> com ctz
<YanGM> magnific tem cliente pra android?
<magnific> [YanGM]: q eu saiba n
<YanGM> ouch
<YanGM> queria salvar senhas
<magnific> mas truecrypt com bootloader
<magnific> nao tem risco nenhum
<YanGM> e sincronizar
<magnific> vc pode sincronizar agora se quiser
<magnific> eu to com 4 desktop e 3 laptop
<magnific> todos usam criptografia
<magnific> evito a muieh mulher mexer
<magnific> se for esse o caso coloca ai q vc dorme tranquilo
<YanGM> magnific mas eu quero abrir no android também
<magnific> ahn n sei brow
<magnific> odeio celular pra mim isso eh um perigo to por fora
<YanGM> magnific queria abolir as senhas e ficar só com uma. deixo o arquivo encriptado no dropbox, o keyfile no gogole drive que tem 2 step login, mantenho senha no android e no meu pc
<YanGM> acho que ficaria seguro
<YanGM> afinal ia dificultar e muito o acesso a contas online que tenho
<magnific> rpz
<magnific> sei q nada sei
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-26
<Gilmar> Boa noite
<Gilmar> Os Senhores tem um passo a passo de como instalar Ubuntu Studio 13.10 de 64 Bits?
<astroo-> Gilmar  ola
<Gilmar> Ola
<Gilmar> Os Senhores tem um passo a passo de como instalar Ubuntu Studio 13.10 de 64 Bits?
<Gilmar> Sou iniciante no linux
<Gilmar> não entendi nada
<Gilmar> Você fala português do Brasil?
<siderall> procura no google
<siderall> tem vários tutoriais ensinando.
<siderall> porém, não tem bicho de sete cabeça. se você sabe instalar um outro sistema operacional instala a maioria das distribuições linux.
<Gilmar> É o mesmo passo a passo da versão 12.4?
<Gilmar> Foi o único que achei no google
<siderall> se você procurar pra 13.10 vai achar sim
<siderall> não lembro agora, mas acredito que sim.
<siderall> não tem bicho de sete cabeça
<Gilmar> vou tentar de novo
<Gilmar> Muito obrigado
<Gilmar> Boa noite
<siderall> boa noite
<PCM_> Fala Pessoal, gostaria de saber se automaticamente eu ja formato meu pc se eu instalar o Ubuntu pelo Wubi.
<astroo-> ola
<PCM_> fala ae, pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<marcelofaria> BOa noite,
<astroo-> ola
<marcelofaria> Estou tentando instalar o genymotion no ubuntu 12.04.
<marcelofaria> Porem fica dando uma mensagem no terminal"nexport: comando não encontrado.
<marcelofaria> E qdo peço o comando : chmod +x genymotion-2.0.2_x86.bin; retorna arquivo ou diretório não encontrado...
<marcelofaria> alguem para me ajudar no export: camonado nao encontrado?
<marcelofaria> comando
<xGrind> marcelofaria, eu ja usei ele no ubuntu
<marcelofaria> Show!
<marcelofaria> Acho que nao estou consguindo informar o caminho correto.
<marcelofaria> Agora, pq o terminal esta com esta mesnsagem de exzport: comando nao encontrado, logo qdo abro?
<marcelofaria> Acho que isso é um problema.
<xGrind> marcelofaria, nao lembro se ja apareceu pra mim. mas ja rodei ele no virtualbox
<xGrind> tem uma imagem q vc ja roda direto no virtualbox. só abrir
<marcelofaria> Ja tenho instalado o virtual box. Agora falta instalar o geny motion (bin)
<xGrind> marcelofaria, http://androvm.org/blog/download/
<marcelofaria> Uauuu!! :) Qual das opções vc me indica?
<xGrind> vou ver qual tenho aqui
<xGrind> marcelofaria, http://androvm.org/Download/androVM_vbox86tp_4.1.1_r6.1-20130222.ova
<xGrind> eu usava whatsapp nele :D
<siderall> qual a sua necessidade pra usar esse emulador?
<marcelofaria> Opa... testar os apps antes de instalar no celular...
<marcelofaria> baixando... 9minutos.
<marcelofaria> Agora.. e o problema de export? o que seria isso?
<marcelofaria> 4 minutos
<marcelofaria> Baixou! Agora é só abrir com o Virtual ox?
<marcelofaria> box?
<marcelofaria> Já a rodando!! :D
<marcelofaria> Valeuuu Xgrid!!! Deposi tiro a duvida do export: comando nao encontrado.
<zuuuu> awe boa noite
<Julinux> Boa Noite Pessoal
<Julinux> Alguém sabe como desabilita essa bosta desse amazon lens do Ubuntu 13.10
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> na net tem como fazer
<astroo-> procura por ubuntu adware remove
<astroo-> amazon
<Julinux> kkk, adware é
<Julinux> isso já é considerado vírus
<Julinux> Vou Instalar o Gnome Shell e tirar esse Unity escroto
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<subzz> alguem on?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<subzz> Guest29120
<subzz> eae
<subzz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvxZI53fda4
<LockeAnarchist> Não sei como alguém prefere o GNOME Shell ao Unity
<LockeAnarchist> Não que o Unity seja excepcional
<subzz> prefiro
<subzz> kde
<LockeAnarchist> Prefiro Openbox
<Al3xG0> prefiro garotas com seios
<Al3xG0> fartos
<Al3xG0> e bundas redondas!
<LockeAnarchist> Voltou agora do sabadão na balada?
<LockeAnarchist> ;)
<Al3xG0> s
<Al3xG0> comendo o sanduba
<Al3xG0> pra dormir
<subzz> prefiro
<subzz> fazer obra
<subzz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaLaWYxodXg
<subzz> top
<subzz> maquina de fazer embolso
<subzz> Al3xG0
<subzz> ja trampou em obra?
<WellDuo> alguem aí ???
<WellDuo> Alguem ai pra dar suporte?
<rmarcandier> e ae galera, tudo tranquilo?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<romil> bom dia a todos!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<romil> mirqui, boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<romil> td em paz
<mirqui> que bom , aqu tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> que manda ?
<romil> eu nao mando nada. hehehe
<mirqui> ahaha não
<mirqui> é que aqui
<mirqui> é um chat para dúvidas , quer falar , vamos no prvt :)
<romil> nao é necessario. ate aqui sem duvidas
<mirqui> haa tranquilo então :)
<romil> tava vendo na web se havia alguma novidade em relação a noticia que saiu em janeiro de 2013 sobre o ubuntu se tornar rolling release, mas parece que abandonaram a ideia
<romil> o mir é outra novidade que ate aqui nao vingou
<mirqui> sou novo no ubuntu
<mirqui> uso ele a 1 ano
<mirqui> o que é rolling e mir ?
<romil> rolling release seria mais ou menos fazer com que o sistema permaneça atualizado, sem a necessidade de mudar a versão do SO, tipo, vc nao teria que mudar a versao do sistema pra ter as versoes mais novas dos programas
<mirqui> haa , mas o 12.04 vai até 2017
<mirqui> é mais ou menos isto
<romil> em janeiro de 2013 levantaram a possibilidade de adotar esse sistema no ubuntu, que passaria a ter novas versoes so a cada LTS
<mirqui> era só vazerem mais ubuntu lts
<mirqui> sim
<romil> sim, mais o 12.04 nao tem disponivel por exemplo o libreoffice 4.1, parou no 3.5.7
<romil> vc pode instalar via PPA mas podem ocorrer problemas
<mirqui> mas no central de programas o libreoffice atual ?
<romil> o libre office atual acho que so tem no ubuntu 13.10
<mirqui> haa , mas qual a diferença ?
<romil> muitas, melhorias no software, compatiblidade copm o famigerado formato da microsoft que convenhamos ainda é o mais usado
<mirqui> do libre 3.5 , para o 4.1
<mirqui> haa
<romil> quem lida muito com arquivos docx e xlsx faz muita diferença
<mirqui> mas ai usa , o wine
<mirqui> e um office qualquer
<mirqui> eu usei por exemplo o office 2000
<mirqui> para pdf uso o libre
<romil> prefiro usar tudo nativo no sistema, se fosse pra usar o office rodando via wine, que fica meio capenga, ficaria no windows mesmo
<mirqui> para docx , txt usava o office
<mirqui> mas é só de vez em quando para mim
<mirqui> agora deixei o wine
<mirqui> uso o ubuuntu somente
<romil> bom, de qualquer forma o 14.04 sai agora em abril, com td atualizado
<mirqui> antes usava em dual boot
<mirqui> é lts ?
<romil> sim
<mirqui> haa e vai até quando ?
<romil> geralmente suporte de 5 anos
<mirqui> haa então
<mirqui> vou até 2017 com o 12.04
<mirqui> em 2017 uso o 14 :)
<mirqui> um momento
<romil> nossa. vc gosta de td bem estavel ne. e eu diaria ate que gosta de uns programas bem velhinhos, Office 2000 por exemplo
<mirqui> oi , voltei :)
<mirqui> está chovendo , estava fechando as janelas
<romil> sorte sua, aqui na paraiba ta um calor dos infernos
<mirqui> aqui tbm , hoje é que choveu
<mirqui> o que é o mir ?
<romil> mir é um novo gerenciador grafico que a Canonical esta pretendendo implantar no ubuntu, ele substituira o XORG que é o atual
<mirqui> gerenciador de que ?
<romil> grafico, tudo que vc ve na tela
<romil> bom, almoço na mesa, ate outra hora.
<Luciano_> Olá, estou em dúvida sobre conectividade do ubuntu e se alguem puder me ajudar. Minha placa mae é a Z87-k ASUS, ela é compativel com o ubuntu 13.10?
<Luciano_> Olá, estou em dúvida sobre conectividade do ubuntu e se alguem puder me ajudar. Minha placa mae é a Z87-k ASUS, ela é compativel com o ubuntu 13.10?
<Luciano_> Alguem sabe me informar?
<hggdh> Luciano_: não tenho ideia de que placa é esta, mas -- não sendo i386 antiga, é compativel
<yangm> hggdh, tem gente que não entende o conceito de espera
<yangm> um ssd de 500gb, barato, nem precisa durar muito
<licensed> yangm, boa tarde pra vc tb
<yangm> licensed, pra ti também
<licensed> yangm, nao saco de ssd
<yangm> licensed eu também não, nunca usei nem vi um
<yangm> esse vai ser meu primeiro
<KurtKraut> Tem um lance interessante chamado bcache (se não me falha a memória) em que você diz ao kernel que o SSD é um cache do HD
<KurtKraut> E o kernel Linux automaticamente faz uma cópia dos arquivos que você mais acessa no HD no SSD e assim eles ficam mais rápidos
<yangm> KurtKraut e o boot?
<KurtKraut> Dessa forma, mesmo que seja um SSD pequeno de 32GB, nele terão automaticamente os 32GB que você mais acessa
<KurtKraut> yangm, AFAIK o boot também entra, se couber e se você ligar a máquina bastante (para que ele entre na lista dos mais acessados)
<yangm> acabei de lembrar que meu note só tem uma entrada pra hd
<yangm> se eu quisesse algo perto disso eu teria que usar aqueles hds híbridos horríveis que quase nunca suportam linux
<KurtKraut> Eu só não pus um SSD ainda no meu desktop porque ainda não achei um tutorial bacana de bcache. Tudo que achei não era bem escrito, não me transmitiu segurança para usar.
<licensed> KurtKraut, eu nao entendi porque usar esse bcache.. é só colocar o /root no ssd nao?
<licensed> o menor é 32gb e dá de boa pro /root
<KurtKraut> licensed, /root!? Por que /root?!
<KurtKraut> Tem nada de útil em /root para por num SSD
<licensed> KurtKraut, o s.o oras
<licensed> nao?
<KurtKraut> licensed, não.
<licensed> separa so o /home no hd
<licensed> o resto (var, tmp..) vai ta tudo junto no ssd
<KurtKraut> licensed, pode medir aí, seu /root está vazio
<licensed> o /root que eu quis dizer é o / po .. /dev/sda2        31G   14G   16G  47% /
<KurtKraut> licensed, Então diga / em vez de /root horas :P
<KurtKraut> *oras
<licensed> me desculpe
<KurtKraut> licensed, o / ainda tem muitos arquivos que você pouco usa. Para por o / inteiro você precisa de um SSD grande (que é caro)
<KurtKraut> De todos os arquivos contidos em / muitos (talvez a maioria) você não precise por num SSD, podia ficar num HD
<licensed> KurtKraut, um de 32gb dá nao? o que que tem de grande po
<KurtKraut> Então ou você deliberadamente fica decidindo o que por no HD e o que por no SSD ou deixa o bcache automaticamente detectar o que é importante/útil você colocar no SSD
<KurtKraut> licensed, meu / por exemplo tem 300GB em uso
<licensed> estranho
<licensed> nao entendo o que tem tanto
<KurtKraut> licensed, depende da quantidade de pacotes que você armazena.
<KurtKraut> De pacotes e arquivos que você armazena
<KurtKraut> Uso Steam por exemplo e ele ocupa bastante espaço
<licensed> KurtKraut, entendi.. eu nao armazeno pacotes do gerenciador.. o steam nao fica no home?
<KurtKraut> licensed, pelo que me parece, não. Existe /home/meulogin/.steam mas tem praticamente nada nele
<licensed> verdade me desculpe KurtKraut
<licensed> entendi.. no meu caso um ssd caberia tudo de boa
<licensed> so tenho cs 1.6 mesmo
<KurtKraut> licensed, ainda no seu caso acho que vale a pena algo como bcache. Algo que você liga e esquece. Pode ir entupindo o HD de dados e o kernel vai sempre deixar no SSD o que é mais importante para você
<licensed> tendi
<yangm> bcache é interessante
<yangm> mas ainda prefiro jogar tudo em um 500gb e não me preocupar com nada
<Gabriel> Gente, sou super iniciante, acabei de baixar o linux do site aqui do Brasil, e estou instalando como se fosse um programa, preciso de algum CD?? o que eu faço?
<Gabriel> ooi??
<markimpgs> alguém tem uma solução pro drive da placa de video amd/ati hybrid no ubuntu 13.10
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<liberie> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<liberie> tranquilo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<fenixbr1> Bom dia, Gostaria de tirar uma duvida, coloquei o iso do ubunto no pen drive porem ao tentar instalar da uma erro na qual pesquisa e fala que o formato do HD esta errado
<fenixbr1> qual seria o formato ideal para instalação?
<kodkodx> ;)
<xvan> bom dia
<xvan> meu notebook acabou a bateria e desligou... quando eu reiniciei só aparece o initramfs
<xvan> e não dá mais boot
<xvan> alguém sabe como resolver isso?
<xvan> ???
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<xvan> atem tem alguém para me ajudar/
<xvan> ?
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<xvan> meu notebook acabou a bateria e desligou... quando eu reiniciei só aparece o initramfs
<mirqui> deixa ele com o cabo de força , e reinicia , mas antes dá uns 30 segundos e depois vê o que dá
<Elfon> alo
<luciano__> tenho uma maquina 64 bits, qual ubunto é recomendado ?
<luciano__> Ubuntu 14.04.1 Desktop (i386)   ????Ubuntu 14.04.1 Desktop (amd64)????????????
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<annakamilla> gente como que eu faço cartão sd jmicron reconhecer no ubuntu ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<annakamilla> entrada do dmesg http://pastie.org/9842039
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-20
<xpro256> ola
<xpro256> quando eu faço login no ubuntu, o teclado fica desconfigurado depois de iniciar sessão
<xpro256> alguem me pode ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<luzfcb>  /msg NickServ luzfcb
<luzfcb>  /msg NickServ luzfcb n
<Gilson> Oi boa noite, eu gostaria de saber como posso adquirir o CD do novo Ubuntu? estou tentando baixar no site mas não consigo terminar o download...
<Gilson> sempre dá depois de um tempo..."interrompido"
<astroo-> deve haver n servers extra
<luzfcb> user um gerenciador de downloads para baixar
<luzfcb> há um bom gerenciador de downloads que uso a anos, para o firefox
<luzfcb> https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-br/firefox/addon/downthemall/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Zi3l> ola
<Zi3l> bom dia
<LordN1x> bom dia pros vivos
<laker> olá
<laker> alguem poderia me ajudar com o packer?
<laker> gostaria de criar uma vm no virtualbox utilizando o packer
<laker> rodei o script e empacou no ssh
<laker> :-s
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Guest43599> alguem ja tentou rodar o ubuntu no smartphone ?
<mirqui> tem o ubuntu touch , mas ainda não saiu
<mirqui> é apenas um projeto
<Scientist> Projetos futuros, interessante integracao geral do linux...
<mirqui> ahaha vc está falando de ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<usuario> alguem pode me ajudar por asseso remoto
<usuario> alguem pode me ajudar por asseso remoto
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<usuario> presiso aprender a configurar o Zoneminder
<usuario> esta dando erro de porta 80 no navegador e nao abre de jeito nenhum
<usuario> presiso aprender a configurar o Zoneminder erro porta 80
<usuario> presiso aprender a configurar o Zoneminder erro porta 80
<SeuMadruga> usuario: acho que deu  para galera entender o que precisa xD
<usuario> beleza por favor vamos la
<usuario> por onde eu comeso
<usuario> como faso para resolver esse proble de assesar o Zoneminder ele nao esta dando asseso no ubuntu 14.04
<usuario> o erro e esse Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-21
<Gilson> Boa noite, eu sou novo no Ubuntu, ontem segui recomendação daqui para baixar o novo ubuntu a partir de um gerenciador de download, eu fiz isso, mas quando eu clico no arquivo, ao invés dele executar o arquivo ele me leva para o K3 e me pede para salvar o arquivo em um dico virgem de DVD..??? tem que fazer isso e depois executar através desse disco? ou devo procurar uma livraria e comprar um CD? Por favor alguém pode me escla
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<Gilson> Obrigado
<astroo-> no site oficial do ubuntu diz como fazer todos os tipos de instalaçao
<Gilson> sim, mas existe algum CD pronto com o novo sistema para executar direto no PC, estou com um software que está muito lento...
<Gilson> já tentei instalar várias vezes e a lentidão é muito grande
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> Microsoft Is Trying and Failing at Converging Platforms, Ubuntu Does It Right  http://news.softpedia.com/news/Microsoft-Is-Trying-and-Failing-at-Converging-Platforms-Ubuntu-Does-It-Right-470629.shtml
<Dark_Budu> Oi
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lsddd> alguem on?
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa noite
<brassat> bom dia
<liberie> dia
<laker> Olá. Alguem usa o packer? www.packer.io
<laker> preciso entender melhor como o packer funciona
<paulo> Bom dia!!! gostaria de saber qual a configuração minima para instalar o ubuntu, pois tenho um celeron 256 RAM 40GB hd. Obrigado!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<laker> tarde!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<laker> tudo
<laker> e contigo?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<laker> quit
<alexandre__> tenho uma workstation w540 lenovo, sou totalmente  novo nesse mundo, eu instalei o linux, 14.01, consegui instalar o vmware pois preciso, do windows para o trabalho, ele está rodando normalmente, porém vi que o driver de video por exemplo está, faltando ou está incorreto, e de vez em quando ele trava
<meu> iae galera
<meu> Apareceu uma piroka na minha tela. Oque devo fazer ??
<meu> bando de nerd do cfaralho
<meu> *caralho
<meu> ngmm responde nessa porra
<meu> ae porra
<meu> sabe fala em portugues não
<meu> meu
<gabezao> meu, :(
<meu> chupa minha rola
<meu> ae edinho
<meu> sei q vc tá aí
<meu> hj não veio chupar meu pau
<meu> gabezão do cacete
<meu> responde porra
<meu> to todo gozzado aqui
<meu> me ajudem
<meu> ta melado
<hggdh> meu: existem regras neste canal. Respeite-as.
<hggdh> /csdeop
<liberie> fazia tempo que nao via um haduken por aqui
<liberie> o ultimo que lembro foi a Ursinha quem mandou bala em outro baderneiro
<hggdh> fazia tempos que não era necessário um kick (ou ban)
<ALSRicardo> pessoal, boa tarde
<ALSRicardo> poderiam me ajudar com um pequeno inconveniente
<ALSRicardo> tenho um aplicativo que roda via terminal usando ./meuaplicativo
<ALSRicardo> o chato é ter que ficar com um terminal aberto toda vez que estou executando esse aplicativo..
<ALSRicardo> tem como eu criar um lancador para ele no ubuntu 14.10
<hggdh> ALSRicardo: nohup ./meuaplicativo também funciona
<hggdh> alternativamente (eu acho) podes alt-click no icone à esquerda (quando o aplicativo estiver executando) e seleccionar "lock to launcher"
<liberie> ou manda um &
<liberie> no final
<hggdh> o & ao final da linha funciona até que o terminal seja fechado
<liberie> menos feio fica ./meuprograma > ~/program.log 2>&1 &
<liberie> pois usando apenas & voce vai ter stdout e stderr fazendo lixo no seu terminal
<irisd> oi gostaria de uma informação sei que se deve atualizar a versão do ubuntio a cada 6 meses , mais tenhu um ambiente que tem o ubunto 8.10 tenho como atualiza lo para qual versãoo
<irisd> desculpe não entendi
<xGrind> irisd, não precisa atualizar a cada 6 meses. pode usar até acabar o tempo de suporte que é de 9 meses pra versões normais e 5 anos pra LTS
<kleuver> qual cfg minina pro novo ubunto?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-22
<falco> estou tentando instalar a ultima versão do ubunto, porém ele não finaliza, a tela fica escura e não acontece mais nada.
<astroo-> diz a versao e que hardware tens
<falco> é em um notebook antigo, com 512 de ram
<falco> me sugere alguma outra versão?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<falco> que versão instalar em um notebook com 512mb de RAM?
<astroo-> falco  ja dei no privado
<MarconM> O.O como assim ja deu no privado
<astroo-> a possivel soluçao que nao e o ubuntu...
<luzfcb__> @falco
<luzfcb__> tenta o xubuntu (gasta pouca memoria)
<luzfcb__> ou o Lubuntu (gasta muito pouca memoria)
<astroo-> ja saiu ha muito
<Poca> MarconM: /query MarconM
<Poca> e veja o que acontece :x
<Poca> também conhecido como privado
<MarconM> Poca: sim eu tinha intendido
<MarconM> mas ... sabe neh .. The zuera never ends
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<jeffprog> Alguém sabe me dizer quais são os requisitos mínimos para instalar o Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn
<jeffprog> Alguém sabe me dizer quais são os requisitos mínimos para instalar o Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn
<hggdh> jeffprog: veja https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/installation-guide/index.html
<reginaldo> alguem saberia como fazer para o Ubuntu 14.10 conseguir instalar o driver do monitor ou da placa de video para usar a resolução correta?
<reginaldo> tenho um monitor samsung syncmaster b1930 que a resolução recomendada e 1360x768 no windows.
<sfdebug> alguém ai usar o Terra Terminal?
<Vinicius_> Alguem ae?
<Vinicius_> Tenho alguns problemas na hora de instalar alguns programas...
<Vinicius_> Eu tentei recentemente baixar um programa chamado BleachBit através da central de programas ubuntu.
<Vinicius_> Estava demorando de mais, então cancelei.
<Vinicius_> Fui ao terminal e dei sudo apt-get install BleachBit.
<Vinicius_> Apareceu a seguinte informação...
<Vinicius_> E: O dpkg foi interrompido, para corrigir o problema tem de correr manualmente 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Vinicius_> Como configurar ?
<hggdh> Vinicius_: execute o que foi mostrado: dpkg --configure -a'. E espere... :-)
<Vinicius_> Acabei de fazer
<Vinicius_> É só isso HG?
<hggdh> deveria ser
<Vinicius_> Agora já tenho o programa instalado?
<hggdh> não sei. Não sei o que estave a ser executado quando a central de programas foi cancelado. Tente um sudo apt-get install bleachkit de novo
<Vinicius_> É! nem eu. kkk
<Vinicius_> Aguenta e...
<Vinicius_> Bleachkit? mas o nome do programa é Bit. :)
<hggdh> heh. Use o nome correcto
<Vinicius_> :D
<hggdh> corretp
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> correto
<Vinicius_> Como chama essa plataforma pela qual conversamos?
<hggdh> IRC
<hggdh> (Internet Relay Chat)
<Vinicius_> Pode mostrar spoil no IRC?
<hggdh> não sei o que é spoil, logo não posso responder
<Vinicius_> vinicius@vinicius-pc:~$ sudo apt-get install BleachBit Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto Os seguintes pacotes foram instalados automaticamente e já não são necessários:   libasound2:i386 libasound2-plugins:i386 libasyncns0:i386 libdrm-intel1:i386   libdrm-nouveau2:i386 libdrm-radeon1:i386 libelf1:i386 libflac8:i386   libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> para isto, use pastebin
<Vinicius_> Faltou coisa!
<hggdh> !pastebin
<ubotu-br> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<Vinicius_> haha esses termos técnicos.
<Vinicius_> !pastebin é o que?
<hggdh> Vinicius_: não jogue mais que tres linhas aqui
<ubotu-br> Vinicius_: Sou apenas um bot, por favor não me consideres inteligente :)
<hggdh> de novo
<Vinicius_> VLW AMIGO!
<Vinicius_> Aguenta ae vou raciocinar, rs.
<Vinicius_> tae http://paste.ubuntu.com/9823500/
<Vinicius_> o que acha?
<hggdh> os erros ao final mostram que algum outro programa de actualização do Ubuntu está exeutando
<hggdh> já terminste a Central de Programas?
<hggdh> e, alias, o bleachbit ainda não foi instalado
<hggdh> não foin a primeira vez que umaactualização foi cancelada, pelo visto
<jb_> Galera, desculpa incomodar... comprei um ultrabook lenovo l4070 que vem bloqueado para instalar outros sistemas operacionais, não rola fazer boot nem nada. Vocês sabem alguma maneira para burlar isso? Ou será que a saída será fazzer virtual machine mesmo?
<Vinicius_> Bem HG, tem o lancador de atualização e da central, mas ambos eu já fechei.
<hggdh> jb_: não conheço este equipo, logo não posso, realmente, responder. Mas pode ser relacionado com UEFI
<hggdh> Vinicius_: pois então execute de novo o apt-get install
<Vinicius_> aguenta...
<Vinicius_> hggdh_: De uma olhada http://paste.ubuntu.com/9823634/
<hggdh> Vinicius_: execute 'ps aux | grep -E "(apt|dpkg)"'
<Vinicius_> Sem a reticências?
<hggdh> sem os '
<Vinicius_> executei e não me mostrou nada
<Vinicius_> executei assim " ps aux | grep -E "(apt|dpkg) "
<Vinicius_> depois assim ps aux | grep -E
<Vinicius_> Não mostrou nada aqui.
<hggdh> ps aux | grep -E "(apt|dpkg)"
<hggdh> e, pessoalmente, acho que o teu dpkg --configure -a não executou de fato
<Vinicius_> Agora deu isso " > ps aux | grep -E "(apt|dpkg)" bash: erro de sintaxe próximo do `token' não esperado `(' "
<Vinicius_> humm
<hggdh> o que me diz que estás a entrar algo ligeiramente diferente...
<Vinicius_> seria uma boa opção eu reiniciar o notebook?
<hggdh> Vinicius_: mas não importa. Vamos à segunda opção: reboot, e retorne aqui.
<Vinicius_> Como passar para root e dar reboot pelo terminal?
<Vinicius_> HG!
<hggdh> Vinicius_: o nick é hggdh, não HG,ou hggdh_
<hggdh> Vinicius_: sudo shutdown -r now
<Vinicius_> Mil deculpas amigos é que não peguei a sigla toda ainda.
<Vinicius_> Já já venho le pedir algumas dicas hggdh :D
<Vinicius_> hggdh voltei man :)
<Vinicius_> o seguinte, eu dei reboot só que pediu para fazer atualização do 14.04 para o 14.10.
<Vinicius_> Eu até segui alguns processos de instalação, o problema é que ele quer que feche os documentos e arquivos, assim não poderei utilizar o provedor de internet. :O
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sfdebug> astroo-, fala man
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> nao tenho mais nada a dizer obrigado
<Lipp> boa noite pessoal!
<astroo-> ola
<Lipp> Gente antes de mais nada boa noite!
<Lipp> gostaria de esclarecer um assunto com vcs. pode ser?
<Lipp> gente estou tentando instalar a versao mais recente do ubuntu por meio de um pendrive, o problema é que nem se quer inicia a instalaçao. aparece uma mensagem (syslinux...)
<Lipp> pesquisando descobri que seria algo relacionado ao uefi, mas minha bios nao me permite fazer essa alteraçao
<Lipp> existe uma maneira de instalar sem alterar isso?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Lipp> ok :D
<AnaBT> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<AnaBT> Não sou nem um pouco familiarizada com o Ubuntu. Um dia ele deu erro de sistema e desde então não consigo atualizar o Google Chromium por exemplo. Alguma dica do que posso fazer? No windows uma idéia seria abrir no modo de segurança
<astroo-> usa o firefox se nao fizer diferença
<AnaBT> mas o problema é que nem o próprio sistema está atualizando
<AnaBT> e eu não consigo instalar nada
<AnaBT> pq a central de aplicativos não abre
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<AnaBT> blz e obrigada
<astroo-> de nada
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-23
<Minture> Ubuntu
<Minture> vale apena?
<astroo-> depende para o fim que e e gostos
<Minture> Programação
<Minture> sou pentester
<Minture> ja uso o kali linux
<Minture> a muito tempo.
<Minture> Numca usei o ubuntu.
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar e ve o que da
<Minture> Tranquilo.
<Minture> Vlw, ai!.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<caneeee> hi
<astroo-> ola e ate
<Diego__> Bom dia a todos
<Diego__> Por favor, gostaria de saber se existe driver para bluetooth e de tv para o notebook UltraThin HT345 TV.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<sfdebug> alguém aqui usa o "Terra Terminal"?
<mclopes_> ola, boa tarde alguem poderia de dar uma ajuda
<mclopes_> Estou com o Ubuntu 14.04 em um notebook Lenovo 410 - Econtrei como acertar o layout do teclado a linha é esta "setxkbmap -layout br -variant abnt2 -model thinkpad" o problema é que tenho que sempre digitar isso no terminal ao ligar o micro, como posso fazer isso de forma automatica ? Obrigado
<artur> boa tarde
<michel___> olá
<viniciusrtf> Alguém conseguiu resolver o bug de conflito do iBus com navegadores baseados em Chromium ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<FranciscoFavaro> Boa tarde galera !!
<viniciusrtf> O iBus é uma coisa bugada d+. Primeiro achei que era só um conflito com o Chrome, mas estou tendo problemas com outras aplicações também. Os inputs do teclado simplesmente param de funcionar, basta fazer uma digitação rápida e intensiva para isso acontecer. Alguém recomenda alternativas?
<AldoRaine> vc se refere a qualquer tecla digitada ou teclas de atalho ?
<Josi> Boa tarde! Gostaria de saber se alguém pode ajudar com o touch do note, é um lenovo g400s, e está instalado o 14.04 porém o touchscreen não funciona.
<viniciusrtf> AldoRaine: Qualquer tecla. Se eu abro um .doc no Google Docs usando Chrome, e começo a digitar rapidamente, após alguns segundos o Chrome passa a ignorar o input. Tem uns bugs documentados sobre isso tanto no Chrome quanto no Chromium. Porém, o mesmo aconteceu com o Poedit agora. A cada frase digitada preciso ir ao terminal e digitar 'ibus restart' para que ele reconheça os inputs do teclado novamente :-(
<viniciusrtf> O problema parece não acontecer com digitação lenta...
<AldoRaine> nossa mano
<AldoRaine> isso é no ubuntu ?
<viniciusrtf> Não sei na verdade se é um bug em algum mecanismo de preventDefault
<viniciusrtf> Ubuntu 14.10
<AldoRaine> Josi: é o arrasto do ponteiro ou o double tap ?
<AldoRaine> viniciusrtf: nas configurações de teclado vc não achou nada que possa estar interferindo?
<viniciusrtf> NAs configurações do teclado parece estar tudo ok.. na verdade nem mexi. Ele reconheceu o layout do meu teclado perfeitamente e automático.
<viniciusrtf> Onde o ibus aparece é em Suporte a Idiomas. Tem uma opção lá "Sistema de método de entrada: iBus"
<viniciusrtf> AldoRaine: Se eu troco para "nenhum" ele continua dando o problema
<AldoRaine> nesses casos, depois de realizar as configurações a sessão deve ser reiniciada, creio eu
<Josi> <é o double tap
<AldoRaine> Josi: minha sugestão, atualize para o 14.10
<viniciusrtf> AldoRaine: Se eu dou um 'ibus exit' ele mata o daemon, mas aí já era til, acento agudo, etc
<viniciusrtf> e o problema para
<viniciusrtf> AldoRaine: Vou colocar "nenhum" e reiniciar a sessão. Vamos ver, valeu a dica.
<Josi> Tá certo. Obrigada pela ajuda! Abraço
<AldoRaine> qualquer coisa avisa aqui Josi
<AldoRaine> testa ai viniciusrtf
<Josi> Valeeu
<viniciusrtf> AldoRaine: *parece* que resolveu! Many thnx!
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<AldoRaine> viniciusrtf: vamos aguardar \o/
<AldoRaine> opa nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<nuno_nunes> que ajuda precisam
<nuno_nunes> :)
<AldoRaine> daqui a pouco alguém pede ajuda aí
<nuno_nunes> quem
<nuno_nunes> eu entrei agora
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<connection_> boa noite !
<astroo-> ola
<connection_> sou novo aqui queria saber um programa bom pra email marketing
<connection_> alguem sabe me dizer
<astroo-> connection_  bem-vindo
<connection_> obrigado
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<sfdebug> o cara saiu
<Mateus> Bom Dia,tem como gravar o ubunto em um cd ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> esta tudo explicado no site oficial do ubuntu
<sfdebug> Mateus, em CD não, DVD...
<Known_problems> existe outro lugar q seto para organizar a numeracao das ethX ? alem desse -> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  ??
<Mateus> Quando gigas de memoria ram precisa para rodar o ubuntu 64 bits e quanto de gigaretz?
<sfdebug> Mateus, isso sim está no site do ubuntu, como disse o astroo-
<Mateus> Obrigado :)
<sfdebug> Known_problems, vcs quer organizar a numeração das interfaces de rede? "organizar" em que sentido?
<sfdebug> Mateus, nada, é mais fácil vc olhar lá, pq de cabeça não vou saber dizer mesmo, e de qualquer forma, varia mto, da uma olhda lá ;)
<Known_problems> sfdebug, eth0, eth1, eth2...
<Known_problems> pq as vezes pula da eth1, pra eth3...
<Known_problems> e a eth2 fica sem nada...
<omelete> Known_problems,  acho q só nesse lugar msm
<Known_problems> omelete, ok... pq nesse rules ele naum quer respeitar a minha opcao.
<Known_problems> a eth0, eth2,eth3 funfa
<Known_problems> ja a eth1 ta frescando
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<OERIAS> Ola
<OERIAS> Como vai?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Carlos> olá pessoal!
<Carlos> gostaria de saber com faço para colocar o libreoffice em portugues do Brasil.
<Carlos> Sou paciente, porém, se há alguém online pode sinalizar?
<FamilyWolf> Alguém precisando de ajuda por aqui?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<barna> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<barna> vou dar boot, volto em 1 min
<barna> voltei
<barna> bom e vc?
<mirqui> oi barna , aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<barna> :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-25
<Alex-Musicman> qual codenome eles devem atribuir quando chegar a versão 17.10?, já que no 17.04 acabaria o alfabeto... Rs
<astroo-> Alex-Musicman  os humanos tem 1 falta de imaginaçao para modelos ou versoes novas
<Alex-Musicman> pelo jeito vão para o inicio do alfabeto
<Alex-Musicman> apesar que só a partir do dapper que resolveram seguir em ordem
<astroo-> a versao 15 em beta saiu
<astroo-> falei com algumas pessoas que detestaram a ultima versao 14.10
<Alex-Musicman> eu estou no Ubuntu Studio 14.04
<Alex-Musicman> o bom que o XFCE faz lembrar um pouco dos clássicos
<Alex-Musicman> não me simpatizei muito com o GNOME 3
<Alex-Musicman> ainda mais que eles obrigam a vc ficar com o pulseaudio..
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<calil> bom dia!
<calil> estou precisando de um help, alguem pode ajudar?
<thiago-prado> alguem on ?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Guest48589> Bom dia! Gostaria de saber como faço para instalar Java no sistema Ubuntu
<thiago-prado> Bom dia amigo,
<thiago-prado> no meu eu instalei com essas 3 linhas de comando e deu certo
<thiago-prado> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<thiago-prado> sudo apt-get update
<thiago-prado> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<thiago-prado> Depois tive que fazer logout no sistema
<Guest48589> ok. obrigado. vou tentar instalar!
<Guest48589> Thiago, aparece mensagem cannot install ppa:webupd8/team/java
<thiago-prado> opa
<thiago-prado> então eu não manjo 100 % kra
<thiago-prado> Segui este tutorial e funcionou perfeitamente comigo no ubuntu 14.04 LTS (se não me engano)
<thiago-prado> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckuRA_g6z2o
<Guest48589> ok. valeu pela dica!
<thiago-prado> não sei o motivo deste erro, será que digitou tudo certinho ?
<thiago-prado> se ainda não der certo tenta pesquisar este erro, de repente no seu ubuntu tenha algo diferente...
<mateus> oi instalei o ubuntu mas agora gostaria de saber como fasso para colocar windows 7 sem dual boot
<mateus> ?????
<mateus> me ajudem to desesperado
<thiago-prado> oi mateus
<thiago-prado> deixa eu ver se entendi
<thiago-prado> vc quer apagar o ubuntu e intalar o windows ?
<thiago-prado> é isso ?
<mateus> sim ja tentei mas aparece que nao da para istalar nas particoes e bao da para formarar
<thiago-prado> entendi
<thiago-prado> é o seguinte
<thiago-prado> existe um negocio que se chama sistema de arquivos
<thiago-prado> ou file system
<thiago-prado> o linux utiliza um padrao ext4 por exemplo
<thiago-prado> e o windows utiliza outro NTFS por exemplo
<thiago-prado> então antes instalar o windows neste disco é preciso formata-lo em algum file system que o windows entenda
<mateus> como fasso isso
<thiago-prado> ou seja formata o disco com NTFS e depois instala o windows que dá certo
<thiago-prado> existem varias maneiras de fazer isso
<mateus> quais?
<thiago-prado> se não me engano no proprio cd de instalação do windows tbm dá pra apagar todas as partiçoes e formatar tbm
<mateus> so tem como excluir as particoes nao da parformatar
<thiago-prado> isso exclui e depois deve ter algo como criar nova partição
<thiago-prado> não ?
<mateus> nao tem como formformatar so excluir naoa tem como estender e criar novo tambem nao
<mateus> e agora ?
<thiago-prado> apos excluir, teria que ter como criar novo ou formatar
<thiago-prado> pode ser a versão do cd de instalção
<mateus> vou tentar
<mateus> obrigado por tar me ajudando vc e tecnico ?
<thiago-prado> ou senão vai ter que colocar o disco como slave em outra maquina ajustar essas partiçoes com o file system correto e depois instalar pelo cd de novo
<thiago-prado> trabalho com redes de computadores
<thiago-prado> somente por palavras é um tanto dificil de ajudar
<thiago-prado> Mas quem acredita sempre alcança...
<thiago-prado> vai lá que você consegue ;)
<thiago-prado> vc só tem um hd ?
<mateus> apareceu para criar um novo com quantos mb eu ponho
<thiago-prado> pode por a metade ou tudo
<thiago-prado> depende de quantas partições vai querer
<thiago-prado> uma ou duas
<thiago-prado> normalmente eu crio duas partições
<thiago-prado> metade pro sistema e metade para arquivos
<mateus> eu tenho 465.465.8 gb quantos md e a metase
<thiago-prado> kkk não precisa ser exato não
<thiago-prado> pode ser aproximado tipo 230.000.0 por exemplo
<mateus> descupe tenho 465.8 gb posso por a parricao de 476938 ?
<thiago-prado> pode por o que ele aceitar sem problemas
<mateus> eu clico em avancar ?
<thiago-prado> isso
<thiago-prado> manda bala
<mateus> ta dando
<thiago-prado> massa...ae mais facil do que
<thiago-prado> vc imaginava hein
<thiago-prado> deixa eu t perguntar
<mateus> gracas a deus eu ate gostei do ubunto mais ele e meio complicado vc me ajudou muito
<thiago-prado> vc utiliza irc sempre ?
<mateus> o que e irc mesmo? rsrs
<thiago-prado> kkkkkk
<thiago-prado> internet relay chat
<thiago-prado> tipo mirc manja
<thiago-prado> ?
<mateus> e a segunda vez
<thiago-prado> por onde está acessando este chat ?
<thiago-prado> algum programa ou por algum site ?
<mateus> pelo site ubuntu
<thiago-prado> humm legal kra
<thiago-prado> nao sabia dessa possibilidade
<mateus> eu to instalando o windows 7 64 bits profissional
<thiago-prado> que bom que ajudei kra
<thiago-prado> Na vdd é a primeira vez q entro aqui kkk
<thiago-prado> tipo eu Eu sempre utilizei windows a vida inteira tenho 26 anos, agora meu chefe pediu pra mim usar ubuntu para acostumar com comandos linux
<thiago-prado> no começo fiquei bem perdido, mas agora ta ficando tranquilo já
<thiago-prado> Boa diversão no windows ae hehe
<mateus> obg
<Creto> Olá alguém sabe me dizer porque no xubuntu não tem o pacote ubuntu-mate-desktop
<xbox> e ae
<Alex-Musicman> alguém aí já conseguiu colocar o emulador Dolphin pra funcionar no 14.04? Aqui fica acusando falta de bibliotecas
<odranoel> Boa tarde pessoal!
<barna> boa
<odranoeL> será que vai haver alguma nova versão LTS para o próximo ano?
<barna> odranoeL, as LTS são de 2 em 2 anos, sempre nos anos pares lançadas em abril. então a 16.04 será uma LTS
<odranoeL> antes eu usava as vertentes do RedHat, como o Fedora
<odranoeL> o Ubuntu é muito mais estável
<barna> usei redhat no final dos 90, mas logo fui pro debian, ubuntu apartir do 8.04
<odranoeL> legal!!!
<barna> to nele até hoje!
<odranoeL> eu cheguei a testar a versão 8, naqueles CD's promocionais que eles enviavam
<odranoeL> lembra?
<barna> eu sempre vou de LTS em LTS, unico não lts q usei foi o 9.04 pq aceitava minha pen-tablet sem ter q ficar configurando o xorg na unha.
<odranoeL> mas, cai utilizando o OpenSUSE
<barna> lembro D+, meu pai colecionava esses cds.
<odranoeL> massa!!! Muito legal mesmo!!!
<odranoeL> eu era daqueles que, se o site enviava os cd's promocionais, eu solicitada todos
<barna> quando ele faleceu, fui desmontar a casa dele, tinha 90% dos cds do ubuntu, sem falar nos outro centos de cds de outras distros.
<odranoeL> cheguei até solicitar um OpenSolaris
<odranoeL> poutz!! sério??
<odranoeL> de alguma maneira, parece que vc está seguindo os passos do seu pai
<barna> achei inclusive o primeiro linux q nos instalamos, conectiva guarani 3.0
<odranoeL> caramba!!!!
<odranoeL> vc se lembra do Kurumin??
<barna> sim, ele sempre foi um entusiasta da informatica e software livre.
<barna> lembro D+, no computador do meu pai tenho um kurumin dodando.
<barna> quando fui desmontar a casa dele.
<barna> ele era super fan do morimoto
<odranoeL> parece que o projeto iria voltar a acontecer
<odranoeL> vc ouviu falar?
<odranoeL> mas, eu acho q a notícia é falsa
<barna> ouvi não, a ultima noticia foi que iam parar de atualizar a pagina guia do hardware.
<odranoeL> acredito que eu tenha entendido errado
<odranoeL> vc é de onde?
<barna> MG
<odranoeL> massa... BH?
<barna> si
<barna> e tu?
<odranoeL> Vitória/ES
<odranoeL> vou pelo menos a BH umas 2x por ano
<odranoeL> minha esposa tem irmãos e avó que moram por aí
<barna> :)
<odranoeL> mercado central... KKkkkkkkKKK Muito bom mesmo!!!
<barna> moro pertinho dele, da pra ir apé!
 * barna volta já
<odranoeL> blz!!
<barna> to de volta
<barna> odranoeL, ta usando ubuntu a quanto tempo?
<odranoeL> quase 2 anos!
<odranoeL> depois que consegui realizar todas as minhas atividades
<odranoeL> que antes fazia no Windows
<odranoeL> abortei o Windows
<odranoeL> heimmm...
<odranoeL> vou dar uma saída agora
<odranoeL> vc tem Skype?
<odranoeL> se quiser, me add lá
<barna> massa.
<barna> ter eu tenho, mas não uso.
<odranoeL> vc sempre fica por aqui?
<barna> as vezes fico direto, as vezes eu sumo por meses....
<odranoeL> kkkkkkkkk
<barna> vai da época.
<odranoeL> facebook?
<odranoeL> faz o seguinte...
<odranoeL> vou dar meu email
<odranoeL> se quiser compartilhar experiências
<odranoeL> gfodranoel@gmail.com
<odranoeL> Abraços!!!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Marcos111> Existe alguma forma de rodar no Linux um programa que só roda no Windows?
<hggdh> Marcos111: wine
<hggdh> Marcos111: YMMV, no entanto. Alguns programas não executam no Windw
<hggdh> Wine*
<viniciusrtf> Marcos111: Procure saber sobre o Wine. Mas dependendo do programa, você precisará criar uma máquina virtual com Virtual Box e instalar o Windows nela. Isso se você tiver uma serial válida...
<Marcos111> ok. obrigado pela dica
<Marcos111> até mais
<reginaldo> alguém sabe como resolver o problema de tela preta ao usar o Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<reginaldo> ok, tenho q sair
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-25
<arimura> KurtKraut: foi... o problema era os repositórios alternativos via gerenciador de update grafico... pelo terminal passou... agora vou rehabilitar os reporitorios alternativos
<arimura> KurtKraut: no gerenciador gráfico ficava tentando consolidar pacotes do MATE
<arimura> KurtKraut: com o MATE tá no 15.04 e vivid Vervet, devia dar alguma incompatibilidade
<arimura> KurtKraut: Mas foi, valew!!!
<KurtKraut> arimura, de nada
<r0dr1g0>  ***************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<r0dr1g0> ********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<r0dr1g0> ********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<r0dr1g0> ********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<r0dr1g0> ********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<r0dr1g0> ********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<r0dr1g0> ********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<r0dr1g0> ********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<r0dr1g0> ********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<r0dr1g0> ********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<r0dr1g0> ******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<r0dr1g0> Find the y
<hertz> hggdh KurtKraut
<hertz> deixa pra lá :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Shinobi> :v
<Shinobi> teste
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa tarde
<PauloHNeves> quer dizer noite j[a
<PauloHNeves> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<amelotti> tarde
<PauloHNeves> .-.
<hertz> noite as 16:00? :P
<PauloHNeves> estava brincando
<hertz> e eu achando que vc estava em outro fuso :s
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> ?
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-26
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<PauloHNeves> processador esquenta mais com ubuntu do que o windows,ou estou enganado
<astroo-> pode ser 1 bug fo ubuntu
<astroo-> do
<astroo-> diz que cpu tens
<barna> PauloHNeves, placa de video nvidia?
<PauloHNeves> placa de video intel
<PauloHNeves> Intel® Core™ i3-4005U CPU @ 1.70GHz × 4
<barna> PauloHNeves, então pode ser o governador do seu processador q ta mantendo em speedbost o temop todo.
<PauloHNeves> como vejo isso
<barna> PauloHNeves, da uma pesquisada em cpufreq ubuntu q vc deve achar.
<PauloHNeves> ok
<barna> eu to fazendo um rebuild de um OS aki, num posso pesquisar, mas qualquer coisa da ideia aki
<PauloHNeves> acho que isso aqui ajuda http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/09/aumentar-o-desempenho-do-processador-no-ubuntu.html
<PauloHNeves> vou tentar
<PauloHNeves> valeu
<barna> PauloHNeves, num precisa add o repositorio, salvo engano já tem nos reps padrão do ubuntu
<PauloHNeves> assim é melhor
<DirtDaniel> bem que podia haver uma versão do ubuntu com i3 -- i3untu
<PauloHNeves> eu não intendi,como assim
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<lynxer10_> bom dia pessoar
<barna> dia
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<d70> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<d70> bom
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza ae :)
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa tarde
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-27
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<PauloHNeves> alguém ai sabe uma configuração pra aumentar a velocidade do utorrent
<H3ruS> o.O
<H3ruS> cara torrent trabalha com seeds ou sementes quanto mais sementes voce tiver mais rapido vai ser
<H3ruS> sem falar na sua internet .. ele ja baixa no maximo ... se tiver poucos pessoas oferencendo upload voced vai baixar lento
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boas tardes
<lynxer10_> boa tarde povo
<shallwe> boa tarde
<mazevedo> #00000
<shallwe> pois é isso que dá, ubuntu anda tão bem que ninguem mais entra pedindo ajuda kkkk
<shallwe> legal antes quando era cheio de bugs, agora nem moscas mais eu vejo por aqui :(
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<barna> astroo-, só ontem de madruga consegui abri o link q vc me mandou, kra me explica melhor o projeto q num consegui entender.
<astroo-> com sorte vai reformar o irc tambem
<astroo-> e tipo 1 irc pro e so com temas serios
<astroo-> e informaçao que todos queiram saber do dia na grande maioria em cultura
<astroo-> para o mundo linux podera ser a melhor coisa dos ultimos anos
<astroo-> tirando o trabalho da microsoft que vai ajudar imenso   humor negro...
<hertz> desculpe antecipadamente por me meter onde não fui chamado, mas o que vc quer dizer com 'reformar o irc tambem' astroo-?
<astroo-> o irc e muito complicado para quem nunca usou
<astroo-> e por isso e raro haver novos utilizadores
<hertz> astroo-: acho que vc esta vendo as coisas pelo prisma errado. Na época da BrasNET/BrasIRC geral usava o mIRC tinha canal com as principais cidades grandes do Brasil e todos sempre muito movimentado.
<barna> isso é fato astroo-, tem 2 grupos de telegram sobre linux q eu participo q somados devem ter mais de 500 membros.
<astroo-> isso foi ha muito
<hertz> A rpincipal razão pro IRC não ter novos usuários hj em dia, é pq ele é old e só texto. Quando estamos em uma onda mais social, com fotos e perfis, e likes, e crush, e match
<astroo-> tenho 20 anos de irc
<astroo-> http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/top10.php
<hertz> não é muito diferente do tempo que uso o IRC, e ainda assim mantenho minha posição
<astroo-> hoje em dia devem sair 10 utilizadores e entra 1 novo
<hertz> O IRC em si é tá fácil de usar, que é possível vc ensinar alguém a usar ele com telnet puro e não vai ser muito complicado. Usando clientes de IRC a coisa fica mais fácil ainda.
<hertz> Perguntei pq achei que vc estava falando de melhorar o protocolo em si, e arrumar os defeitos que a muito vem querendo atenção como por exemplo um suporte UTF-8 decente
<astroo-> a ideia indireta do meu projeto e tentar fazer 1 sistema novo de irc
<astroo-> o meu projeto sera tipo os melhores canais em qualidade que o atual irc tem em gestao
<astroo-> alem de algo fundamental que e sujeito so a leis do proprio portal que se usa e nao como aqui que e tudo sobre a lei da uk so
<astroo-> dou 1 exemplo muito simples
<hertz> Calma, deixa eu ver se entendi
<astroo-> se fosse segundo a lei australiana dava prisao ensinar codificar qualquer parte informatica
<hertz> Uma parte do seu projeto é uma espécie de IRC melhorado/modernizado. E ai vai ter algo tipo sites/portais que são em tipo uma curadoria do melhor conteúdo sobre aquele assunto. Mais ou menos como Sidebar ( http://sidebar.io/2016/1/26 ) funciona pra design. E no topo disso vc quer que eles seja tipo uma entidade autônoma que funciona independente de jurisdições?
<astroo-> sera por n portais de paises/estados
<astroo-> a USA sera 50 portais por exemplo
<hertz> Certo, e esses 50 portais funcionaram de acordo com a legislação americana?
<hertz> Ai os portais do BR por exemplo, serão de acordo com a legislação brasileira, sem a necessidade de seguir a Americana ou de qualquer outro lugar?
<astroo-> do proprio estado+das em comum do pais
<astroo-> atualmente todas as grandes redes sociais sao so sobre a lei da california+das em comum do pais
<hertz> O que faz todo sentido, considerando que o servidor e empresa são em sua maioria de lá.
<astroo-> mas tu na certa nao sabes 99% das leis deles
<hertz> Não sei quantificar em porcentagem o tanto que conheço da lei americana, só conheço as que influenciam no meu trabalho. Não só americana, mas de todo lugar que tenho colo. E não o necessário pra sair por ai dando conselho legais só o que preciso pra poder trabalhar sem pisar em muitos ovos.
<hertz> E embora tenha entendido o seu ponto, considero isso mais uma falha do usuário do que problema da empresa.
<astroo-> ninguem deve ser obrigado a saber quase todas as leis em que  nao e cidadao e nao esta em tal local
<hertz> Olha esse canal por exemplo, no tópico o primeiro link contém as regras do canal. Nelas tem um link pra outro documento explicando qual a melhor forma de perguntar as coisas aqui. E é só tu olhar o jeito que o pessoa novo faz as perguntas e fica claro que eles nem se deram ao trabalho de ler nenhum dos dois docuemntos.
<hertz> astroo-: não mesmo. Contudo, se elas afetam o seu uso de algum serviço ou produto a coisa muda.
<astroo-> no brasil seria 1 grande sucesso por 2 motivos
<astroo-> grande desnivel cultural e serem os recordistas em conversas
<hertz> Ou vc não mora no Brasil, ou esta vivendo uma vida abrigada. As chances de um projeto como esse chamar algum tipo de público que seja significativo é bem baixa no Brasil.
<hertz> Primeiro que as pessoas não ligam muito pra esse tipo de coisa hoje em dia, um projeto que funcione como um hub só vai ter algum futuro se tiver adoção em massa das pessoas. Isso normalmente só acontece no Brasil se tiver algum nome moderadamente grande por tras do proejto.
<hertz> E não me leve a mal, mas sinceramente eu não compreendo o que seu projeto pode oferecer que meu RSS reader já não resolva. A ideia de uma curadoria manual é bacana por um lado, mas tb vai deixar o conteúdo com um bias enorme de quem faz a curadoria
<astroo-> sou de Portugal
<astroo-> o rss nao tem peritos a filtrar o que e possivel bom so
<hertz> Não vejo isso como uma desvantagem pra ser sincero. Tem um monte de períto falando um monte de asneira pela internet afora pra promover sua própria agenda
<astroo-> pois
<hertz> Seria bacana se você conseguir um conjunto de perítos que não tem a mesma visão pra deixar o projeto cobrir as várias facetas do mesmo assunto.
<hertz> Mas o complicado vai ser manter a ordem em um projeto dessa escala, principalmente se ele for tão aberto quanto a descrição do site. Só validar a condição de períto de um determinado assunto já vai ser um montanha de trabalho
<astroo-> os peritos seriam os herois dos seus povos a dar o melhor que conseguem
<hertz> agora ficou romântico demais pro meu gosto
<astroo-> a boa cultura e romantico sim
<hertz> Concordo, só não acho prático pra um projeto assim. Acaba dando a impressão que vc esta 'anunciando' a ideia de conteúdo de qualidade com curadoria manual de pessoas que de fato entendem o que falam. Mas ao mesmo tempo aceitando qualquer pessoa pra ser esse curador sem critério algum.
<hertz> O que acaba sendo mutuamente exclusivo, pra não dizer outra coisa
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<astroo-> o criterio vai ser que cursos tem
<astroo-> ola
<hertz> Então voltamos ao meu ponto inicial, só pra validar essa informação já vai ser uma trabalheira. Ou a sua intenção é ir na confiança de que quando a pessoas diz que fez tal curso ela esta dizendo a verdade?
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-28
<astroo-> quem vai gerir o projeto sao grupos de estudantes professores e outros que sejam bem vistos pela sociedade e sem fins lucrativos
<hertz> É isso sinceramente não vai rolar como vc pensa no Brasil.
<barna> pergunta, essas pessoas vão ter uma trabalheira danada pra isso, imagino q elas gastem boa parte do seu tempo fazendo as verificações e autenticações etc.... como q essas pessoas vão comer?
<astroo-> barna   ca existe 1/5 das pessoas adultas que sao voluntarias por varias causas so para saberes
<barna> aki a gente tem 5/5 de voluntarios passando fome
<hertz> Mesmo gente que só trabalha remunerado mais de 40 horas por semana anda passando altos apertos.
<astroo-> 1 portal medio sera 100x maior que este meu demo em noticias http://newsdemo.hostreo.com/
<hertz> Mesmo não sendo uma comparação muito justa, alguns anos atrás um projeto que tinha em essência a mesma coisa "usar comunicação e cultura de qualidade pra empoderar as pessoas". E qualquer um que tenha acompanhado o progresso do Catraca Livre, sabe o quanto a qualidade caiu nos últimos anos pq inevitávelmente eles tiveram que ficar um pouco mais comercial com o tempo pq custa caro manter esse tipo
<hertz>  de coisa.
<astroo-> o meu sera a "casa" dos povos em cultura e conversas
<hertz> no começo astroo-, é capaz de vc conseguir manter seu projeto funcionando com um server pequeno, mas conforme o público cresce sua necessidade em infraestrutura de qualidade cresce junto, e isso custa caro. Principalmente algo do tamanho que vc esta pensando tu pode colocar ai uns 5 digitos na conta final se seu projeto chegar algo perto de 20% do que vc imagina que as 100x maior seria
<astroo-> se for 1 sucesso muitos como universidades vao querer ajudar
<hertz> Essa ajuda só vai durar enquanto não incomodar
<hertz> O IRC no Brasil morreu pq ninguém mais queria ter a dor de cabeça de lidar com os constantes ataques que as redes recebiam. Já que lidar com ataque constante demanda mão de obra e mais gasto com infra
<astroo-> eu fiquei a saber dessa historia ha dias com 1 amigo do antigo brasnet
<hertz> Não estou dizendo que a sua ideia seja inerentemente ruim, mas acredito que vc esta simplificando demais a situação.
<astroo-> e claro que 1 facebook nao se fez num ano...
<hertz> De fato, contudo meu ponto é. Sonhar é bacana, mas se vc perder o foco da realidade e passar o tempo todo no mundo da lua vc vai ter um tempo extremamente difícil colocando as coisas em prática.
<hertz> Existe uma leve diferença entre sonhar com algo e planejar de forma adequada o desenvolvimento. E passar dia após dia alimentando ilusão e fantasia.
<astroo-> se nao fosse anonimo na teoria o projeto ja existia ha muito com 1 startup
<hertz> No primeiro caso, as coisas vão acontecendo e desenrolando. No segundo é só um time waster pra todos os envolvidos.
<KurtKraut> hertz, Ele sofre do efeito de Dunning-Kruger. Liga não.
<astroo-> estas com azar que quase todos que falei pelo irc desejam boa sorte alem da wikipedia e outros
<astroo-> wikimedia
<hertz> KurtKraut: faz mais sentido agora. Obrigado pelo aviso :)
<KurtKraut> hertz, you're welcome :P
<hertz> KurtKraut: bem apropriado vc dizer isso logo quando estava a falar sobre jogar tempo fora :P
<astroo-> o sentido em breve vai-se ver na teoria porque estou nas ultimas hipoteses de ajuda
<KurtKraut> hertz, Ouço (quer dizer, leio) essa mesma conversa aqui há anos. Só muda a vítima.
<astroo-> e assim
<astroo-> nao desisto porque muitos me pedem para nao desitir
<astroo-> porque se nao tinha ao fim de 1 ano desistido
<hertz> KurtKraut: e o pior é que se vc não avisa provávelmente eu continuaria sendo vitimado
<hertz> KurtKraut: de qualquer forma valeu o aviso e perdão pelo off-topic
<astroo-> e descancem que daqui a 2 meses ja nao falo mais do projeto
<astroo-> a internet vai continuam 1 lixo cultural  http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2015-09-19-Os-computadores-nao-salvam-a-Educacao
<MerliM> bom dia
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Verdislau> ae
<Verdislau> finalmente arrumei meu pc
<Verdislau> meu problema maior entre tudo estv num detalhe em resetar a bios da motherboard
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> mirqui, buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<aedigital> yeap, e ae?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<shallwe> bom dia
<aedigital> buenas
<shallwe> caramba to no ramo errado kkk, isso de games realmente dá dinheiro hein
<aedigital> da sim
<aedigital> hoje em dia, mais do que nunca
<aedigital> soh ver como as pessoas viciam nisto tb
<shallwe> Clash of Clans (Supercell), US$ 1,345 bilhão
<shallwe> joginho de celular e grátis kkkk
<shallwe> lucrou isso tudo
<aedigital> vixe
<shallwe> mas a boa noticia é que a amd lançou o GPUOPEN
<aedigital> meo, qualquer jogo da grana, o ser humano eh viciado em jogo
<shallwe> agora sim, ela vai abrir completamente o código de algumas placas
<aedigital> ufa
<aedigital> bom isto
<aedigital> fiz mil ajustes em casa para ver se melhorava o desempenho
<aedigital> da minha radeon
<aedigital> pra ficar igual ao desempenho no windows e nao consegui muita coisa nao
<aedigital> melhorou um pouco, mas ainda nao esta igual ao ruindows
<shallwe> é na realidade isso de abrir o código não quer dizer que seja bom só pra linux, pra windows tb
<aedigital> yeah
<aedigital> quanto  ao lance dos jogos, para voce ver
<aedigital> como eh o ser humano
<shallwe> mas por enquanto a steam machine pra mim continua dando um tiro no pé kkk
<aedigital> eu tenho um amigo que ele tem varios bares
<aedigital> restaurantes
<aedigital> e neles tem estes caca niqueis que sao proibidos
<aedigital> ele ganha com os caca niqueis muito, mas muito mais mesmo
<aedigital> que com  o que ele serve de bebidas, alimentos e outras coisas
<shallwe> é o vício
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> jogos de todo tipo
<shallwe> mas isso de jogos é como dizem, antes ser viciado em jogo do que drogas kkkk
<aedigital> bem administrado eh lucro garantido
<aedigital> sei la hem
<shallwe> não conta jogo de azar claro
<aedigital> ja vi amigo meu roubar a empresa
<aedigital> para poder cobrir  o vicio em jogo
<shallwe> sim mas isso é jogos de azar
<aedigital> ah sim, mas jogos que nao sejam de azar
<aedigital> tb podem ser muito prejudiciais
<aedigital> talvez mais prejudiciais que uma cannabis
<aedigital> :P
<aedigital> me lembrou o tiger woods que era viciado em sexo
<aedigital> que  mundo louco
<edenc> prefiro ser viciado em drogas do que em jogo
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa tarde
<merlim> barna: e ae mano
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boa tarde
<shallwe> http://thenewstack.io/remix-os-peek-future-android-desktop/
<shallwe> estão imitando o ubuntu o.O isso pode arnaldo? kkkk
<shallwe> kkk estamos perdidos, CIA liberou documentos secretos que falam sobre ovnis:
<shallwe> https://www.cia.gov/news-information/blog/2016/take-a-peek-into-our-x-files.html
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<shallwe> eu não, mas dou boa noite :)
<barna> shallwe, vi seu desabafo sobre o ubuntu num ter mais bugs e geral num falar mais aki.
<barna> espera sair o 16.10 q volta! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<shallwe> :)
<barna> mas uma coisa q tenho conversado com as galeras é q geral ta usando telegram pra isso hoje em dia
<barna> eu já pensei em possibilidades de integrar telegram ao irc, mas num sei como fazer.
<shallwe> eu uso pidgin
<shallwe> pra irc e pra facebook
<barna> eu nunca me adaptei ao pidgin pra irc....
<shallwe> a única coisa ruim é que ele cai pelo menos umas 5x por dia
<barna> eu consegui 1x com o bitlbee usar o telegram no xchat, mas eu queria mesmo é integrar os 2,
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-29
<astroo-> Ubuntu's Secure Boot support vulnerability threatens even Windows PCs  http://www.pcworld.com/article/3026346/linux/ubuntus-secure-boot-support-isnt-secure-and-threatens-even-windows-pcs.html
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<PauloHNeves> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<MerliM> astroo-: fala man
<astroo-> ola
<MerliM> acessa ##.-.##2
<Saulo> vsalles
<vsalles> Saulo, OK
<Saulo> então
<vsalles> ahh agora sim
<Saulo> vc quer uma conta shell?
<vsalles> quero
<vsalles> muito tempo que nao utilizo isso
<Saulo> hum..
<vsalles> voltar!!!
<Saulo> vsalles: pvt
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> bom dia
<oliverio> bom dia
<shallwe> não entendo pq esse irc do pidgin fica caindo toda hora
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: vc usa outro protocolo no pidgin ou só o irc?
<shallwe> uso o facebook
<jamelli> ola
<oliverio> irc no pidgin é ruim
<oliverio> aliás, pra mim.. eu prefiro o hexchat
<oliverio> pidgin eu uso pra facebook e xmpp da empresa
<Daekdroom> Pidgin só serve para aqueles protocolos de IM comuns mesmo. Para as outras coisas me parece que a interface não é adequada.
<oliverio> pra facebook eu acho legal
<oliverio> é muito chato aquelas janelas pequenas do face
<barna> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<Flq> Hey, é seguro deixar as portas rpcbind e ipp abertas ?
<Saulo> Flq: noã
<Saulo> *Não
<Flq> Você poderia me ajudar ? Estou seguindo esta resposta: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/74722/how-to-close-open-ports
<Flq> Mas está ficando confuso demais
<Flq> Sempre que eu mexo com iptables eu faço algo errado
<Flq> Eles deveriam disponibilizar um comando para que tudo voltasse ao normal, evitando possíveis erros
<Flq> normal = da maneira que estava antes
<Flq> Alguém poderia me ajudar ? Estou tentando fechar as portas 111/tcp e 631/tcp
<manokara> Flq: sobre zerar tudo, você pode usar iptables -F INPUT
<Flq> O problema é que eu não consigo acessar a internet
<manokara> entao, dá iptables -F
<manokara> ele apaga todas as regras
<Flq> Obrigado, manokara
<manokara> lembre de por o conjunto depois do F
<manokara> ah e, iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<manokara> caso o padrao for reject, dai mesmo dando -F nao ia ter como acessar
<Flq> Cai
<Flq> E as portad rpcbind e IIP continuam abertas
<Flq> Dá para deixar aberto ?
<manokara> Mas vc nao queria fechar?
<Flq> Eu quero
<manokara> Flq: https://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Network/IPTables#head-724ed81dbcd2b82b5fd3f648142796f3ce60c730
<manokara> poe essas regras básicas que fica tudo tranquilo
<manokara> dai, pra fechar as portas:
<manokara> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 111 -j DROP
<manokara> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 631 -j DROP
<manokara> e pronto, ninguem vai conseguir te pegar :p
<Flq> Elas continuam aparecendo quando eu digito nmap localhost
<Flq> Isso é normal ?
<manokara> sim, pq no localhost é permitdo
<manokara> é a primeira regra do link que te mandei, alias
<manokara> todas as conexoes localhost são permitadas, por causa de daemons e afins
<manokara> tente dar nmap de outro computador
<Flq> Uh, obrigado
<manokara> de nada :D
<hggdh> o mais fácil é usar ufw (e a versão gráfica, gufw) para um firewall simples
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<merlim> astroo-: ---> /j ##._.##
<barna> hggdh, !ping
<barna> KurtKraut, !ping
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-30
<hggdh> barna: pong
<barna> hggdh, posso te chamar num pvt?
<hggdh> barna: sim, sem problemas
<TuxTek> boa noite
<TuxTek> :D
<TuxTek> hggdh, boas :D
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> alana-rs: sem propaganda no canal, mesmo em PVT
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> no ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> PauloH, precisas de ajuda?
<PauloH> não,meu ubuntu esta perfeitamente funcionando
<nuno_nunes> ok
<PauloH> mas obrigado
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o ubuntu mas ele esta uma treta com o kernel :D
<nuno_nunes> mas eu nem uso ele mais :D
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boas astro :D
<PauloH> o 15.10 nunca quiz pegar som no meu notebook,uso o 14.04 que ta uma blz
<nuno_nunes> PauloH, então o meu não aparece a rede
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> mas eu nem ligo ja :D
<PauloH> eu tinha visto falar que ele em alguns não pega aquilo,no outro não pega outra coisa,mas testei,tava bom mas o som não saia mesmo,ai vou esperar o proximo lts
<nuno_nunes> eu ainda não testei o 15.10
<nuno_nunes> eu ando mais no manjaro :D
<PauloH> eu acho que deveriam para com esse negocio de lançar ele em abril e outubro,e investir em lts,seria uma boa
<nuno_nunes> ou rolling
<nuno_nunes> eu prefiro rolling
<nuno_nunes> :d
<nuno_nunes> a lts é lançada a cada 2 anos
<nuno_nunes> devido ao debian ser lançado nessa data acho eu de que
<PauloH> sempre que lançam essas de 9 meses de suporte,tem algum problema,a lts são muito boa
<nuno_nunes> eu so uso lts e rollings
<nuno_nunes> :D
<KurtKraut> barna, Só cheguei agora, diga.
<PauloH> o kubuntu vai deixar de existir ou não
<hggdh> PauloH: porque deixaria de existir?
<nuno_nunes> pk dizes isso
<nuno_nunes> ?
<nuno_nunes> o kubuntu é um ubuntu com kde
<PauloH> tava vendo ali no forum ubuntu falando que o futuro dele não é certo
<PauloH> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/06/kubuntu-pode-deixar-de-existir.html
<nuno_nunes> viu a data desse post?
<nuno_nunes> 2015 / 6
<hggdh> FUD
<nuno_nunes> esse diolinux as vezes inventa as noticias a pressão
<nuno_nunes> o kubuntu ainda está disponivel
<nuno_nunes> :D
<PauloH> mas tbm esta no forum do ubuntu
<barna> KurtKraut, valeu kra, o hggd já resolveu o "problema". ;)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Joao> Hey, eu estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu 14.04 mas parece que nao tem espaco no meu HD
<Joao> Na verdade meu sistema desapareceu, eu estava usando e quando liguei apareceu uma mensagem como `no bootable device`
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<barna> tarde mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<barna> bom
<barna> e vc?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-31
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<PauloHNeves> o que quer dizer physical id 0
<PauloHNeves> se alguém poder me ajudar
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<barna> KurtKraut, foi exatamente por isso q chavei vc ontem, mas era outra pessoa! e o saulo chegou nem perto dela!
<KurtKraut> barna, Quando for assim me chama no Twitter.
<merlim> astroo-: ##._.## salva logo aeee man
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> bom dia
<PauloHNeves> essas temperaturas estão altas ou estão normal http://imgur.com/DIltC4c
<Romildo_Vitorino> acredito que estao normais tratando-se de um notebook onde a ventilação nao é muito eficiente
<Romildo_Vitorino> ta tendo problemas com travamentos?
<PauloHNeves> mas ela chega a 55
<PauloHNeves> travar n trava
<Romildo_Vitorino> bem, vc pode levar para fazer uma manutenção preventiva tipo trocar a pasta termica do dissipador e verificar o cooler se esta cansado
<Romildo_Vitorino> creio que deve ajudar a baixar essa temperatura
<PauloHNeves> assim
<Romildo_Vitorino> de qualquer forma, dependendo do que vc esteja fazendo é normal a temperatura subir, principalmente em jogos pelo uso mais intensivo da cpu
<PauloHNeves> assistindo videos,deixar parado ela cai pra 45
<PauloHNeves> uso um cooler,aquelas bases,o hd ta com 38,por isso achei que estava muito,mas vi em um site que esses processador podem chegar a 70
<Romildo_Vitorino> ta na media ne
<PauloHNeves> ta mais frio que no windows 10
<Romildo_Vitorino> ubuntu exige menos da cpu. o windows 10 roda muita coisa em segundo plano
<PauloHNeves> depende,é que essa placa minha é intel,quando é nvidia costuma dar uma esquentada
<PauloHNeves> mas eu sempre pego td intel,pro linux ficar bom
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom saber
<PauloHNeves> eu sempre achei que o ubuntu era pesado por causa do unity,mas foi o windows 10 e notei o ubuntu é mais leve,e tem gente que reclama do unity
<Romildo_Vitorino> falta de costume e preguiça de aprender. maioria das pessoas é assim
<Romildo_Vitorino> a pirataria tambem ajuda. queria ver se o cara fosse obrigado a pagar os 400,00 da versao home do windows 10 se ele continuava usando
<PauloHNeves> notei que o problema do ubuntu são as pessoas que deveriam divulgar,falam assim,coloca windows,todo mundo usa,linux é dificil,ouvi isso muito ja
<Romildo_Vitorino> linux ja foi dificil, algumas distribuições atuais relamente nao sao pra iniciantes. mas o ubuntu ate minha vo instala se souber dar boot pelo dvd
<PauloHNeves> o melhor é que não precisa instalar driver,raramente ele não reconhece,e antivirus,isso em 15 minuntos o sitema esta pronto
<Romildo_Vitorino> quase pronto ne. kkkkk. ainda precisa instalar os extras como o suporte a multimidia e java, coisas que hoje em dia sao essenciais
<Romildo_Vitorino> nada que alguns poucos clics nao resolva
<PauloHNeves> é mesmo
<PauloHNeves> dizem que o proximo ubuntu vai vim com unity otimizado
<Romildo_Vitorino> o 16.04 será o ultimo com unity 7. a partir do 16.10 teremos o novo unity 8 por padrao com o novo servidor grafico e convergencia entre diferentes dispositivos
<Romildo_Vitorino> se a canonical conseguir ate la compatibilizar o sistema com os aplicativos atuais
<PauloHNeves> esse unity 8 ainda meio estranho,pelo que vi muita gente falando que não estara pronto,ou pelo menos os 100% ate outubro
<Romildo_Vitorino> bem, é muita coisa pra arrumar ne. embora a canonical ja vem trabalhando nele a muito tempo. nao acho que vao cometer o mesmo erro que cometeram com o unity que lançaram maio que de surpresa e foram arrumando as coisas depois
<Romildo_Vitorino> acho que o foco da canonical em parte é a versao pra smartphone que nao decolou ate hoje. querem ganhar dinheiro vendendo celular.
<Romildo_Vitorino> com a convergencia os aplicativos do desktop devem rodar tambem no celular
<Romildo_Vitorino> com isso ela tira uma pedra enorme do caminho. a falta de apps mata qualquer sistema pra celulares. o windwos phone ate hoje nao decolou devido a falta de aplicativos decentes, mesmo tendo melhor desempenho que o android em celulares com a mesma configuração.
<PauloHNeves> sei não,vai ter que ser bom,pra competir com android,que o windows phone ja era
<PauloHNeves> se combinar desempenho,aplicativos,custo
<PauloHNeves> ai pode dar certo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe1> alana-rs: só entrei de curioso kkk
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rmars_> ae pessoal, eu consigo rodar uma vm dentro de um container docker?
<rmars_> poxa, ninguem ajuda o cara
<Guest42437> oi
<Guest42437> alguem poderia me ajudar ae ?
<Guest42437> '-'
<Guest42437> '-'
<Lopes> galera... boa tarde
<Lopes> quando o UFW é ativado no ubuntu, automaticamente ele já bloqueia alguma porta?
<mirqui> ola , , boa noite  eu baixei o ubuntu 17.04 , alguém poderia falar algo sobre ele ?
<mirqui> vale a ena instalar em vm ?
<Lopes> 17? O_O
<Lopes> achei que a última era a 16.04
<Lopes> não deve ser a LTS
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Lopes> opa
<Lopes> olá, boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> novo aqui?
<Lopes> novo aqui e em ambiente IRC
<Lopes> rs
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> qualquer ajuda sobre o irc e so dizer
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<oliverio> quem trampa com servidor aí
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-27
<P4t0l1n0> clear
<astroo-> ?
<astroo-> apagaste a internet toda?!   piada...
<P4t0l1n0> nop
<P4t0l1n0> kkk
<P4t0l1n0> My primeira vez(Sqn) no IRC
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<P4t0l1n0> thank you man
<astroo-> qualquer ajuda e so dizer
<P4t0l1n0> ok
<P4t0l1n0> este canal e oficialmente do ubuntu ?
<astroo-> sim em principio porque a freenode e muito exigente
<astroo-> do brasil
<P4t0l1n0> hum... Mano, quando eu me registrei, pensei que a minha senha, e email, tinha aparecido pra geral aqui kkkk
<astroo-> ok
<P4t0l1n0> ola
<astroo-> ola novamente
<vbarros> mooo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Picasso_DF_>  /join #python-br
<thiagolib> Ola alguem aqui já instalou MAAS Metal is a Service no Ubuntu 16.04
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-29
<dragon_> Dragon
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-24
<esuesu> Boa noite! Este canal ainda funciona?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> sim mas super "lento"
<mmarconm> esuesu: depende o que quer dize com o que funciona
<mmarconm> kkkk se perguntar algo aqui ainda alguem responde, mas e mais rapido peerguntar no google ou algum grupo de telegram
<mmarconm> se for perguntar algo so falar .. se eu souber ajudo
<esuesu> Google tem informações a galera por aqui tem experiência e além do mais é legal saber que ainda gente nesse mundo
<esuesu> 8 anos sem acessar irc
<esuesu> Bom , ai vai minha duvida...
<astroo-> ok
<mmarconm> esuesu: diz ae
<esuesu> Voltei a pouco a mexer com computadores e quero saber de uma forma resumida por que eu devo usar a distro Ubuntu e não outra
<mmarconm> cara
<mmarconm> voce gosta de fotebol ?
<mmarconm> dae eu pergunto assim, de forma resumida por que eu deveria torcer para palmeiras ou sao paulo ?
<esuesu> Cara nao gosto mais
<mmarconm> por que deveria ser catolico ou evangelico ?
<mmarconm> sacou ?
<mmarconm> voce tem que testar e ver qual se adapata para seu gosto
<esuesu> Já testei
<astroo-> e para que fim tambem
<mmarconm> eu uso xubuntu no meu notebook
<mmarconm> e windows no desktop
<mmarconm> sou programador python C++
<esuesu> Mas ainda não entendo bem para difereciar
<mmarconm> mas tenho que fazer uns desenho e designer e jogar
<mmarconm> ja estou os desktops ?
<mmarconm> lxde, gnome, kde, xfce, budgie
<mmarconm> o resto e gosto, ubuntu ou debian like vai ser mais compativel
<mmarconm> voce vai achar mais progrmas para baixar .deb ou .rpm
<esuesu> Entendo
<esuesu> Estou na pesquisa
<mmarconm> sim isso dura mesmo
<mmarconm> mas eu to no xubuntu gosto muito dele
<esuesu> Por que?
<mmarconm> n uso gnome por que acho que o gnome ainda, precisa de muitas plugins de terceiros para ficar do meu gosto
<mmarconm> mas isso e gosto meu
<esuesu> Saquei
<esuesu> Ainda estou me familiarizando com linux
<mmarconm> usa ubuntu por que voce vai ter mais experiencia, mais facil, mais forums, progrmamas
<mmarconm> e mais amigavel, igual o windows
<esuesu> É isso!
<mmarconm> dps se quiser vai para outras mais avancadas
<mmarconm> archlinux, centos, void, openbsd, freebsd
<esuesu> Legal
<mmarconm> gentoo
<esuesu> Me passa uns canaia ai pra eu frequentar
<mmarconm> do que ?
<mmarconm> eu n tenho
<mmarconm> hoje ja tenho experiencia entao eu sai desses canais
<esuesu> Ando buscando canais que discutam tecnologia
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<mmarconm> mas se tiver falando do telegram procura no google
<esuesu> Valeu
<mmarconm> telegram canais tecnologia
<mmarconm> linux algo assim
<esuesu> Pode ser discussão aberta sobre tecnologia
<mmarconm> os q eu tenho hoje sao mais para pentester, programacao, seguranca
<mmarconm> xo ve se acho um para voce
<mmarconm> que vai gostar
<mmarconm> https://t.me/sitesempreupdate
<mmarconm> esse e de um amigo daqui do canal de muito tempo atraz
<mmarconm> tem um blog tmbm
<mmarconm> entra la tem uns 1,2k de users
<esuesu> Vou ver lá
<esuesu> Valeu
<mmarconm> de nada mano
<mmarconm> boa sorte
<mmarconm> hoje em dia e foda tem telegram, slack, discord, e mais uns 300 app para isso
<mmarconm> kkkkk
<mmarconm> irc esta fora, so quem acessou mesmo na epoca ainda gosta
<esuesu> Eu gosto man
<Valeyard> opa
<Valeyard> milagre alguem falando aqui
<mmarconm> caramba mano
<mmarconm> sou da epoca que aqui era o dia todo
<mmarconm> 800 nego online
<mmarconm> no ubuntu-tbr
<mmarconm> tinha uns 3op e pau torava
<mmarconm> kkkk
<esuesu> Eu nessa época navegava em uns canais por ai secreto
<esuesu> Uns amigo me convidavam
<esuesu> Massa sempre que puder dou uma passada por aqui
<esuesu> Trocar uns conhecimento
<Valeyard> é bem parado esse canal diga-se de passagem
<Valeyard> começei a usar irc 2 semanas atrás
<esuesu> Conhece outros canais
<Valeyard> é bacana
<esuesu> ?
<Valeyard> pena que nao é mais tao conhecido
<Valeyard> quais canais vc quer?
<Valeyard> no momento nao estou em muitos nao
<Valeyard> #vim, #tmux, ##C, #news e ##math
<astroo-> Valeyard  le o privado
<Valeyard>  
<mmarconm> br mesmo eu so entro nesse
<mmarconm> os outros todos de programacao
<mmarconm> #python
<mmarconm> etc
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Valeyard> eae
<rafael> Alguém atualizou o firefox para 58?
<rafael> Não consigo fazer o firefox ativar o CSD
<rafael> Alguém atualizou o firefox para 58?
<Valeyard> sim
<virtualbox-br> olá para todos! olá hggdh!
<Valeyard> eae
<hggdh> boas
<hggdh> rafael: não, sinds não está disponível no Bionic
<virtualbox-br> hggdh: Eu quero aprender os níveis Iniciante, Intermediário e Avançado do Linux estudando material que usa linguagem simples com o objetivo de explicar claramente o funcionamento de cada comando e evitando, sempre que possível, termos técnicos por causa do meu nível de conhecimento.
<virtualbox-br> hggdh: Existe material que ensina os níveis Iniciante, Intermediário e Avançado do Linux que usa linguagem simples com o objetivo de explicar claramente o funcionamento de cada comando e evitando, sempre que possível, termos técnicos?
<Valeyard> guia foca linux
<Valeyard> virtualbox-br:
<virtualbox-br> Valeyard: O guia foca linux não está muito desatualizado porque a última versão desse guia não é de 2010?
<Valeyard> nao muito
<Valeyard> vc sabe ingles?
<virtualbox-br> Valeyard: Não. Mas se eu soubesse, o que você iria me falar?
<Valeyard> tem um canal no youtube learnlinux.tv
<Valeyard> é bom
<virtualbox-br> Valeyard: O que você tem para me falar sobre o meu caso que entendo só português do Brasil?
<Valeyard> procura uns pdfs
<Valeyard> uns cursos na udemy, deve ter uns de graça
<virtualbox-br> Valeyard: O que você tem para me falar sobre o guia foca o linux?
<Valeyard> eu aprendi com o guia foca e com um q nao lembro direito o nome vou tentar achar
<Valeyard> esse aqui
<Valeyard> http://e-tinet.com/materiais/curso-linux-ubuntu/
<Valeyard> eu gostei do guia foca cara, se quiser tentar aprender por lá
<virtualbox-br> Valeyard: Mas o guia foca o linux não está parcialmente desatualizado?
<Valeyard> mais ou menos
<Valeyard> dá pra usar ainda
<mmarconm> Oia
<mmarconm> canal sendo usado kkkkkk
<Valeyard> mmarconm: então, milagre
<mmarconm> ontem eu tava aqui na luta
<mmarconm> ql é a bola da vez ?
<mmarconm> alguem aqui esta usando o 18.04 ja ?
<Valeyard> o virtualbox-br ta procurando materiais pra aprender linux
<virtualbox-br> Valeyard: Quando provavelmente o guia foca o linux ficará muito desatualizado?
<Valeyard> quanto o ubuntu mudar de gerenciador de pacotes talvez
<hggdh> a base do linux continua a mesma, em termos da linha de comando
<Valeyard> sim
<Valeyard> mas dá pra usar ainda virtualbox-br
<Valeyard> vc vai aprender do mesmo jeito
<mmarconm> Valeyard: que gerenciador de pacotes ?
<hggdh> mmarconm: como sempre, eu já estou, desde o início, no Bionic
<mmarconm> eu nunca usei gerenciador de pacotes gui somente shell
<Valeyard> tem boatos que o ubuntu talvez vá pro snap, não é?
<Valeyard> mas nem manjo muito disso tbm
<mmarconm> hggdh: massa eu tava no 17.10, mas como uso alguns app para programar como docker no 17.10 e 18 ainda n tinha suporte e voltei para 16.04
<mmarconm> para produção e bom nao arriscar
<mmarconm> Valeyard: sim isso mesmo ele ja tem o snap mas ele ainda tem uns bugs
<Valeyard> sim, mas ainda nao mudou completamente
<mmarconm> ainda n
<mmarconm> eu to usando o apt mesmo, na outra maquina estou usando fedora e nesse notebook xubuntu
<Valeyard> bm uso xubuntu
<mmarconm> gosto do apt, mas ja testei o snap no ubuntu server
<hggdh> mmarconm: de forma geral, a menos que estejas disposto a rodar uma atualização de Ubuntu a cada 6 meses, ficar na LTS é a melhor opção
<Valeyard> mas quero testar o void
<Valeyard> mta gente fala bem dele
<Valeyard> e do gerenciador de pacotes tbm
<hggdh> Valeyard: não, Ubuntu ainda vai manter apt. Snap é uma opção, entretanto para versões mais recentes
<Valeyard> s
<virtualbox-br> hggdh: As respostas que o Valeyard estão corretas? Eu pergunto isto porque eu não sei se o Valeyard está certo.
<Valeyard> pode ler o foca linux, ele não é ruim nao
<hggdh> virtualbox-br: como disse acima, a linha de comando não mudou muito
<Valeyard> é até separado pelo o que voce quer, iniciante, intermediario, avançado
<hggdh> nunca usei o Guia Foca, mas ouço falar nele continuamente. Na verdade, toda minha literatura é em Ingles (ou Frances)
<virtualbox-br> hggdh, Valeyard: O meu problema é que eu não tenho nenhum conhecimento profissional em informática.
<Valeyard>  
<hggdh> todos, um dia, começaram ignorantes. Tudo bem
<Valeyard> o guia foca explica pra quem nao sabe nada
<mmarconm> cara testa o solus os
<mmarconm> essa proposta nova do desktop budgie ficou muito foda, gostei demais, e o solus o gerenciador de pacotes dele esta muito bom
<Valeyard> qual é?
<hggdh> mmarconm: linguagem...
<mmarconm> sim
<mmarconm> hggdh: o que ?
<Valeyard> qual é gerenciador de paconte do solus?
<hggdh> mmarconm: sem palavrões :-)
<mmarconm> cara n lembro o nome
<mmarconm> hggdh: o que eu disse ?
<hggdh> leia o backlog
<virtualbox-br> hggdh, Valeyard: Por causa dessa minha falta de conhecimento, há poucos dias eu decidi não estudar o guia foca linux porque eu li em uma das atualizações passadas desse guia que foi atualizado até mesmo o conteúdo de ligar o computador, mas eu mudei de idéia por causa das respostas de vocês.
<Valeyard>  
<mmarconm> nope, ja li o que eu disse nada demais que n e flado aqui ates nos 10 anos que frequento aqui
<mmarconm> :)
<mmarconm> Valeyard: eu n lembro mas vale a pena tentar e testar ele
<hggdh> sem problemas. O aviso está dado
<mmarconm> hggdh: vai dar ban por que falei foda ??? que e uma palavra comum, em um canal que quase ninguem fala ?
<Valeyard> virtualbox-br: ele nao está tão desatualizado, 95% ainda está igual
<mmarconm> vale a pena testar Valeyard
<hggdh> mmarconm: é melhor não entrar neste caminho
<mmarconm> hggdh: ata
<hggdh> o canal tem regras.
<Valeyard> mmarconm: meu pc é 32bits mano, nem rola
<Valeyard> essa carroça aqui nao roda muita coisa
<mmarconm> vixi ... o que ta fazendo com ele entao, muda isso mano
<Valeyard> vou tentar arrumar uma grana pra arrumar um pc melhor
<mmarconm> é melhor mesmo Valeyard por que o caminho das distros agora e sair do 32 bits
<Valeyard> sim, eu sei
<Valeyard> poucas tem suporte à 32
<Valeyard> *pocas*
<Valeyard> *poucas*
<Valeyard> por isso to usando o xubuntu, se nao eu já tava num fedora da vida
<mmarconm> entendi, estava no lubuntu mas eles estao saindo no gtk e indo para qt5
<mmarconm> mas testei o lxqt no fedora essa semana q esta muito bom
<mmarconm> o solus os tmbm foi para qt5, eu li um blog dlees esses dias
<Valeyard> qt5 é ruim?
<Valeyard> nem manjo muito desses termos
<mmarconm> kde e qt5, eu gosto dele acho bonito mas acredito que a maioria dos app ainda sao gtk
<mmarconm> eu n gosto de misturar kkkk
<Valeyard> qt5 é oq?
<mmarconm> veja no google muito flood aqui para explicar
<Valeyard> vai que voce fala algo eo hggd fica bravo kkkkkkk
<hggdh> não, não fico bravo. Estou, em verdade, bem calmo :-)
<mmarconm> para min n importa
<mmarconm> :)
<mmarconm> Valeyard: mas n e isso e pela questao de ser grande mesmo
<hggdh> o problema em explicar o que é GTK ou QT5 é que fica complexo
<mmarconm> mais facil ver um video explicar
<Valeyard> kkkkkkk eu entendi, só tava zuando
<mmarconm> o cara tem exemplos e tudo mais, e um assunto complexo
<hggdh> basicamente: interfaces/arquiteturas/APIs para programas trabalhando em modo gráfico
<Valeyard> vou procurar um video aqui, é que nunca tinha ouvido falar em q5
<mmarconm> bom vou voltar a vida de codigo :)
<mmarconm> fuis
<virtualbox-br> hggdh, Valeyard: Está escrito no assunto 'Atualização do nível Iniciante (4.20)' do guia foca o linux: - Atualização da seção "Ligando o computador" no capítulo Introdução
<virtualbox-br> Referência: http://www.guiafoca.org/?p=479
<Valeyard> eles atualizaram
<virtualbox-br> hggdh, Valeyard: Por causa disso, como eu falei acima, eu desisti há poucos dias de estudar o guia foca o linux porque eu pensava que provavelmente está desatualizado até mesmo o conteúdo sobre ligar o computador e eu conclui que provavelmente o guia está totalmente desatualizado, mas eu mudei de idéia por causa das respostas de vocês.
<virtualbox-br> hggdh, Valeyard: Quem dera que eu tivesse tido orientação para não concluir besteira, mas como eu poderia ter agido melhor do que eu agi?
<hggdh> virtualbox-br: tudo bem :-)
<Valeyard> relaxa cara, todos nós já não soubemos nada quando fomos pro mundo linux
<virtualbox-br> hggdh: Você disse acima: 'nunca usei o Guia Foca, mas ouço falar nele continuamente. Na verdade, toda minha literatura é em Ingles (ou Frances)'. Porque você lê literatura francesa de informática? Eu poergunti isto porque mais cedo ou mais tarde eu entrarei em uma graduação de informática, provavelmente essa informação será importante para mim no sentido de aprender ser profissional de informática.
<virtualbox-br> hggdh: desculpe o erro de digitação, eu quis digitar: Eu PERGUNTEI isto porque mais cedo ou mais tarde eu entrarei em uma graduação de informática, provavelmente essa informação será importante para mim no sentido de aprender ser profissional de informática.
<hggdh> virtualbox-br: (1) sou norte-americamo; (2) quando estava a viver no Brasil, a literatura técnica era toda em Ingles, Frances, ou Alemão
<virtualbox-br> hggdh: ok
<virtualbox-br> hggdh: Depois que eu terminar de estudar o guia foca o linux, eu precisarei ficar sempre me atualizando sobre o que está escrito no guia foca o linux, como eu ficarei me atualizando?
<hggdh> usualmente, após aprender-se o básico, o resto vem com a prática
<virtualbox-br> hggdh: Muito obrigado.
<hggdh> não sei a quantas anda a literatura técnica em Portugues, entretanto. Outros por cá provavelmente sabem mais
<virtualbox-br> hggdh: É verdade que muitos programas famosos como editores de imagens e de design e outros softwares comerciais de destaque no meio profissional, que são padrão no mercado, dificilmente possuem versão para Linux, obrigando os profissionais qualificados a não usarem Linux ou se especializarem em softwares menos completos, embora tenham licenças livres? Eu pergunto isso porque eu quero aprender informática porque estou
<hggdh> é verdade. Existem opções, mas o usuário tem que estar interessado em aprender
<Valeyard> o pacote adobe por exemplo nao tem nenhuma versão para linux
<Valeyard> mas existem opções, como o GIMP, que é semelhante ao photoshop
<Valeyard> mas dá pra tentar rodar por algum programa como o wine, que tenta rodar programas de windows em linux
<Valeyard> apesar de ser uma grande *gambiarra*
<virtualbox-br> hggdh, Valeyard: Quais são todas as opções? Eu tenho todo esse interesse porque eu preciso trabalhar.
<Valeyard> eu utilizo somente o GIMP, pq ele já satisfaz oq eu preciso
<Valeyard> mas tem alguns não tao completos como o gimp
<Valeyard> tem um pra edições rápidas que eu gosto bastante que é o Shutter
<virtualbox-br> Valeyard: o GIMP é menos completo do que o Photoshop?
<Valeyard> mais ou menos, dá pra deixá-lo bem parecido com ele
<Valeyard> depois dá uma olhada no blog do diolinux, o photogimp
<Valeyard> ele deixou suuper parecido com o photoshop
<Valeyard> é claro que deve ter algumas features do photoshop que o GIMP nao tem
<Valeyard> mas pra mim ele já me satisfaz
<Valeyard> se quiser usar o photoshop tenta usar ele numa máquina virtual ou faça um dual boot
<virtualbox-br> Valeyard: Muito obrigado
<Valeyard> é nois
<virtualbox-br> hggdh: Eu gostaria de aprender também com você sobre esse assunto. hggdh, quais são todas as opções? Eu tenho todo esse interesse porque eu preciso trabalhar.
<Valeyard> vc trabalha com edição de fotos?
<hggdh> a pergunta é muito genérica para ser respondida. De qualquer forma, minha área é administração de sistemas, não fotografia, publicaçao, etc
<virtualbox-br> hggdh: ok
<hggdh> não sou a pessoa adequada para responder. Não uso photoshop, etc.
<hggdh> em outras palavras: meu ambiente normal em UNIX/Linux é a linha de comando, não aplicações gráficas
<virtualbox-br> Valeyard: Eu não trabalho com edição de fotos. Mas o que você me falaria se eu trabalhasse com edição de fotos ? Por favor, me desculpe se estou perguntando muito, eu gosto do assunto, mas preciso trabalhar.
<Valeyard> vc já é acostumado com o adobe photoshop?
<virtualbox-br> Valeyard: Não sou acostumado com o adobe photoshop. o que você me falaria se eu fosse acostumado com o adobe photoshop??? o que você me falaria se eu trabalhasse com edição de fotos???
<Valeyard> se vc trabalhasse com edição de fotos  e já estivesse usando o adobe photoshop eu falaria pra permanecer no phootoshop
<Valeyard> mas vai de cada um cara
<Valeyard> o diolinux ele "trabalha" usando o GIMP
<Valeyard> todas as artes que ele faz pro blog dele e pro canal no youtube ele faz utilizando o gimp
<Valeyard> e fica bem profissional
<virtualbox-br> Valeyard: Porque você falaria pra eu permanecer no photoshop se eu trabalhasse com edição de fotos e já estivesse usando o adobe photoshop?
<Valeyard> pq é trabalho, e vc teria que aprender a mexer em outra ferramenta, e ao aprender vc estaria """""""perdendo""""" tempo, e tempo é dinheiro
<AaronZz> O gimp é muito bom
<Valeyard> mas como disse, tem gente que prefere optar por usar o gimp, pra nao ter q usar só o windows pra usar o adobe
<AaronZz> o photoshop tem mais filtros
<Valeyard> mas o gimp já quebra um puta galhão
<AaronZz> sim, com certeza
<Valeyard> acredito que o gimp nao deve só uns 5 ou 10% das features que o cs6 tem
<Valeyard> e esses numeros eu chutei
<Valeyard> posso estar falando muita *merda*
<Valeyard> nao sou a melhor pessoa pra falar disso
<AaronZz> O bom é que ele funciona bem
<AaronZz> hahahaha
<Valeyard> kkkkkkkkkk s
<AaronZz> a tristeza é o libre office
<AaronZz> que não consegue funcionar direito com arquivos docx e xlsx
<Valeyard> se quiser o gimp parecido com o cs6, dá uma olhada no photogimp do diolinux, é muito bom
<Valeyard> AaronZz: né
<Valeyard> eu uso o WPS
<Valeyard> deve ter 99% de compatibilidade com o .docx
<Valeyard> nunca criqiquei
<AaronZz> wps?
<Valeyard> sim
<Valeyard> WPS office
<AaronZz> o complicado é que o windows chegou antes no mundo
<Valeyard> dps da uma olhada
<AaronZz> então todo mundo usa docx e xlsx
<Valeyard> e ele parece muito com o word
<AaronZz> vou testar esse wps
<Valeyard> sim, se abrir docx com o wps abre numa boa
<Valeyard> e nao altera nada
<AaronZz> o libre office abre tb
<Valeyard> mas altera o conteudo
<AaronZz> mas o problema é a compatibilidade com o a formatação
<Valeyard> sim
<Valeyard> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PQOaezjkcY
<AaronZz> a parte gráfica é triste
<Valeyard> dá uma olhada ae
<AaronZz> vou ver aqui
<virtualbox-br> hggdh, Valeyard, pessoal, muito obrigado.
<Valeyard> de boa, é nois
<mmarconm> Opa, voltei :))
<mmarconm> perdi algo ?
<Valeyard> nao, o vm tava tirando umas duvidas so
<mmarconm> massa, por que esse kali tem que ser tão grande, e ainda 2gb de upgrade affsf
<mmarconm> mais facil instalar a parte no ubuntu
<Valeyard> s
<Valeyard> o kali é um pacotão de programas só
<Valeyard> eu acho
<mmarconm> mais ou menos
<hggdh> Kali Linux é uma distro voltada para penetration attacks/audit.
<hggdh> francamente, nao é usável para o dia-a-dia. E nem é o objectivo do Kali Linux
<Valeyard> #LulaNaCadeia
<mmarconm> Noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> mmarconm  le o privado sff
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-25
<mmarconm> nope, por que tenho certeza que voce vai me falar do seu projeto que fala todas as 300 vezes que entro aqui
<mmarconm> :)
<astroo-> desculpa
<Valeyard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sfdebug> oi...
<sfdebug> alguém ai tinha ubuntu 14.04 instalado e depois de fazer upgrade pra versão 16.04 através do proprio ubuntu 14.04, teve algum problema? como programa parando de funcionar ou outra coisa?
<mmarconm> Olar ;)
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-26
<EvilAnonymus> #ToddyPVH
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-28
<ismael__> olpa
<ismael__> olá
<ismael__> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ismael__> unity não irá mais voltar?
<ismael__> olá Drone
<ismael__> oi
<ismael__> oi
<ismael__> oi
<ismael__> oi
#ubuntu-br 2019-01-25
<farribeiro[m]> hello
<farribeiro[m]> Tem bouncer neste canal?
<hggdh> não que saiba
<farribeiro[m]> Acredito que é tudo bouncer
<AsFelix> farribeiro[m], o que seria um 'bouncer'?
<farribeiro[m]> É um termo/programa que fica fazendo log do canal permitindo que o usuário não fique dê um rolê no shopping sem deslogar
<farribeiro[m]> https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_(software)
<farribeiro[m]> O famoso ZNC
<farribeiro[m]> Muitos esqueceram o IRC mas não mataram suas instâncias
<AsFelix> a questão do log eu entendi..., mas não entendi essa sua frase:
<AsFelix> "(...)permitindo que o usuário não fique dê um rolê no shopping sem deslogar"
<farribeiro[m]> Errei a sentença
<farribeiro[m]> AsFelix, vc entendeu o que é um bouncer?
<farribeiro[m]> O cara pode dar um rolê sem se preocupar em deslogar
<hggdh> farribeiro[m]: estritamente falando, Matrix funciona (ou funcionava) como um bouncer.
<hggdh> A minha connexão ao Freenode também é via um bouncer (sob meu controle)
<farribeiro[m]> Sim e não
<farribeiro[m]> A matrix tem um relaychat bidirecional, entenda como uma ponte
<farribeiro[m]> Daqui estou na "sala" do #ubuntu-br da freenode
<farribeiro[m]> A freenode tem uma parceria com a Matrix que permite tal funcionalidade
<farribeiro[m]> Dois IMs intercomunicando
<farribeiro[m]> Tem uma entrada wiki do kde, tentando explicar a vantagem da matrix em vez de usar um bouncer... ou seja ZNC
<farribeiro[m]> https://community.kde.org/Matrix
<hggdh> eu sei
<farribeiro[m]> Reflita a que o dev team do kde dê preferencia a matrix
<farribeiro[m]> nessa entrada wiki
<hggdh> E? Ainda assim não me interessa usar Matrix. Cada um com suas preferencias.
<farribeiro[m]> Eu não estou insinuando a usar, hggdh
<farribeiro[m]> Estava tentando explicar a diferença
<hggdh> (a interface da Matrix, deve-se dizer, melhorou muito, e temos, agora, muito poucos problemas com ela)
<farribeiro[m]> Principalmente a quem perguntou
<farribeiro[m]> Nunca tive
<farribeiro[m]> Embora teve alguns restart da ponte
<hggdh> não o usuário, mas a forma com que Matrix conectava-se (o que causou, no início, alguns bloqueios)
<farribeiro[m]> Isso foi um ataque spam em massa ocorrido a quase um ano... como medida corretiva freenode unilateralmente bloqueou tudo
<farribeiro[m]> mas a parceria continua
<farribeiro[m]> e foi restaurada as conexões
<farribeiro[m]> Se acha que estão em ataque ainda...
<farribeiro[m]> Digo que estou usando Riot para conversar com você!
<hggdh> não, os ataques diminuiram. Algos canais já retiraram o +r
<farribeiro[m]> Tanto no celular ou no navegador
<hggdh> e eu, weechat e SSH
<farribeiro[m]> O weechat suporta matrix
<farribeiro[m]> não falo de vc mandar mensagem do irc para matrix e sim vc conectar a rede matrix com um usuário matrix
<farribeiro[m]> Weechat é um cliente matrix tb
<hggdh> eu sei. weechat-matrix-protocol-script
<farribeiro[m]> Bom eu gostei da matrix, tudo é trocado por api rest / http
<farribeiro[m]> E federado como e-mail
<AsFelix> farribeiro[m], sim, entendi, obrigado. Desculpe pela demora estava afk
<farribeiro[m]> Agora estou explicando o pq gosto de matrix para hggdh
<farribeiro[m]> A especificação matrix pode ser implementada nas mais variadas linguagem, é um webservice
<farribeiro[m]> tanto o servidor quanto o cliente
<farribeiro[m]> Acho que estão em testes talvez para usar http/3
<farribeiro[m]> Vai dar uma turbinada
<farribeiro[m]> Esse protocolo de Layer7 promete
<farribeiro[m]> https://pplware.sapo.pt/internet/http-3-a-caminho-deixara-tcp-de-fora/
<hggdh> sim, Q QUIC tem tudo para ser bem mais rápido, pricipalmente em conexões de latencia alta
<farribeiro[m]> Quem é de provedor de internet rói as unhas
<farribeiro[m]> Não gosta de ver muita a atuação do HTTPS
<farribeiro[m]> Não por que é encriptado, mas dificil para lidar
<AsFelix> farribeiro[m], já trabalhei em provedor..., uns 6 anos, não desejo isso nem para inimigos, shaisashia
<farribeiro[m]> azinimigaz
<TeachMePlease> Boa noite amigos , tenho em minha máquina instalado o Lubuntu 18.04 na partição sda2, instalei um OpenBSD na partição sda3 , sendo sda1 uma swap, o problema é que o grub não enxerga o OpenBSD, editei o /etc/grub.d/40_custom apontando o set root=(hd0,3), depois para hd0,4 , depois para hd1,3, nada funcionou! alguém poderia me ajudar ?
#ubuntu-br 2019-01-26
<farribeiro[m]> .
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-20
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-21
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-22
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> mirqui buenas
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-23
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> mirqui:  buenas
<mirqui> buenas aee :)
<mirqui> vou almoçar , depois falamos :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-24
<MrBoss> Bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-26
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
